# 125g mud tank back from the dead (now returning to the grave)



## nonconductive

setting up my 125 gallon as a soil tank.


----------



## nonconductive

it will consist of MGOC capped with pool filter sand, pressurized co2, t5HO (the fixture is around 400 watts dont know if ill keep both banks on). dual canisters, and a water pump that i forgot the gph.


----------



## nonconductive

need 5 posts so i can post pictures.


----------



## nonconductive

some plumbing and my reactor. will shorten that tubing up a little bit.









soaking some stumps. think i'll keep them in this position. i have like 12 more in my garage but i like these 3.


----------



## EdTheEdge

Whoa that's some serious driftwood!


----------



## nonconductive

EdTheEdge said:


> Whoa that's some serious driftwood!


 still debating if i want to use it. i guess i better hurry up and make up my mind.


----------



## idontknow

I really like those 2 pieces on the left side. But don't care much for the one on the right. Good start though


----------



## EdTheEdge

nonconductive said:


> still debating if i want to use it. i guess i better hurry up and make up my mind.


I would most definitely use it!!!


----------



## nonconductive

idontknow said:


> I really like those 2 pieces on the left side. But don't care much for the one on the right. Good start though


i like the two on the left also. the only reason i have the one on the right is because its covering up the white pvc in/outputs for my water pump. its the only one i have thats tall enough. if i take that one out them i left with 2. i dont like even #'s.


suggestions?


----------



## nonconductive

i think im gunna take it out and just zip tie some long narrow ones ever the pvc.


----------



## tnsser

I think the one on the right looks sweet. Great place to grow some fern.


----------



## sapphoqueen

one word describe it :huge!!!


----------



## Delslo

Can't wait to see it all planted


----------



## nonconductive

tnsser said:


> I think the one on the right looks sweet. Great place to grow some fern.


yea that would be cool but i have bad luck with java ferns.:frown:


anyways i took it out. it took up alot of planting space.


----------



## nonconductive

Miracle grow organic choice potting mix... this stuff is weird. i usually just use top soil.









pool flter sand. its so freakin white. hope it tones down a bit.










this sword is over 2 ft tall and spreads out 2 feet wide. i was debating whether i wanted to use it just because its so huge. i trimmed off a couple dozen leaves. i wanted to pitch it but felt bad because its the first plant i ever bought (i have 2 this large) a couple years ago. its been sitting ina dark cold bucket for a couple days.










this tank previously housed discus, they are currently in a holding tank. due to a stupid mistake i lost my largest one i've had for years. contempleting trying to trade them in for store credit. i have an 18 month old child and they are just too much work right now.


----------



## CL

Nice stumps. I bet it would look cool if you added a couple more


----------



## nonconductive

CL said:


> Nice stumps. I bet it would look cool if you added a couple more


it would. but then i would have no room to plant!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## FDNY911

WOW! Looks really cool. What are the dimensions of this tank?


----------



## nonconductive

FDNY911 said:


> WOW! Looks really cool. What are the dimensions of this tank?


 72x18x21 i think


----------



## !shadow!

looking forward to seeing how the carpet spreads.


----------



## nonconductive

!shadow! said:


> looking forward to seeing how the carpet spreads.


yea me too. i have 3 different types of forground plants. hoping atleast 1 will thrive.


----------



## nonconductive

my crypts are melting. knew it would happen. R. Macranda looks like it might lose some leaves, hope its just the emersed growth.


----------



## BMueller777

It just happened with my Bronze Wendtii, took off all but 5 leaves and now I have over thirty in like two weeks, just dosing excel and 18 watts of light (7.5g). Not sure if all crypts are as quick to bounce back though...


----------



## nonconductive

BMueller777 said:


> It just happened with my Bronze Wendtii, took off all but 5 leaves and now I have over thirty in like two weeks, just dosing excel and 18 watts of light (7.5g). Not sure if all crypts are as quick to bounce back though...


at first it was just the bronze wendtii's, but now its the green wendtii's & undulata's.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

debating whether i should do a large WC or run some carbon in the filter to remove those tannins. cant do the WC til next weekend.


----------



## StillLearning

nonconductive said:


> debating whether i should do a large WC or run some carbon in the filter to remove those tannins. cant do the WC til next weekend.



Put some purigen in your filter. It cleared my water up overnight when I had driftwood in the tank. Nice tank though.


----------



## nonconductive

StillLearning said:


> Put some purigen in your filter. It cleared my water up overnight when I had driftwood in the tank. Nice tank though.


thanks. prolly pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## nonconductive

ammonia has dropped to .50. hurry up!


----------



## problemman

what are the fish going into this/


----------



## problemman

double post


----------



## nonconductive

problemman said:


> what are the fish going into this/


havent quite decided yet besides a large school of cardinals, skunk & panda corys & possibly some sort of apistos.
probably some black neons & glolites as well.


----------



## nonconductive

this tank has been running for 2 weeks. have done 1 45g water change in that time to get rid of some of the yellow. my crappy camera & yellow water = bad pics.


----------



## nonconductive

those 6700k bulbs dont help the yellow either


----------



## RipariumGuy

roud: Really nice tank!


----------



## nonconductive

JakeJ said:


> roud: Really nice tank!


thanks!


----------



## JennaH

this looks great for having only been up 2 weeks! you must have done some major initial planting!! how is the submersed/riparium growth on the top doing?


----------



## nonconductive

JennaH said:


> this looks great for having only been up 2 weeks! you must have done some major initial planting!! how is the submersed/riparium growth on the top doing?


thanks! i did plant pretty heavy. i had to remove the terrestial plants because i had to lower my lights, they burnt up a bit. if i raise them again i will put them back.


----------



## Tamelesstgr

Nice looking tank, I would love a 125, but can't decide if a 90 would be better for maintaining for me. I think you have done a real nice job planting and scaping, 6 feet is a lot of space to design around.


----------



## nonconductive

Tamelesstgr said:


> Nice looking tank, I would love a 125, but can't decide if a 90 would be better for maintaining for me. I think you have done a real nice job planting and scaping, 6 feet is a lot of space to design around.


 thanks. i actually wish it was an 8ft tank. or i would have gotten a 180 for the extra depth.

just get the 125! you'll be glad you did.

i see you're from bolingbrook. I grew up in joliet before i moved into chicago and ultimately ended up in indianapolis.


----------



## problemman

you should add some daylight bulbs. they should help the yellow balance out a bit


----------



## nonconductive

problemman said:


> you should add some daylight bulbs. they should help the yellow balance out a bit


 
out of the 12 bulbs 4 are 6700 & 8 are 10,000


----------



## nonconductive

i am wondering if i am trying to push too much light down to the substrate. i noticed L Aromatica has a few clear leaves on the new growth. Yet the Cuban Ludwigia doesnt get thick until about half way up the tank.

i am also wondering if i am defecient in micronutrients. the new growth on L. aromatica & a couple other species is pale. R Macranda isnt as red as it should be. Golden Nesea's new growth is a little twisted. This doesnt happen in my other soil tanks, but the growth rate is much much slower.

i don't dose at all & am relying on the soil. The only thing i add is GH Booster to my R/O water.

My GH is 4 dgh. maybe i should bump it up a tad. maybe i should add a little CSM+B to see if that helps, i have a couple lbs of it lying around.

or maybe i should just leave it alone. its only been a couple weeks.


----------



## tnsser

With that much light you are not low tech. I have 2 6700k bulbs on my 150g and everything is growing nicely.


----------



## nonconductive

tnsser said:


> With that much light you are not low tech. I have 2 6700k bulbs on my 150g and everything is growing nicely.


 
this is more of a hybrid tank, as i am using high light and pressurized co2


----------



## redfalconf35

Where are you getting all your plants and stuff? Online? or did you find somewhere local? The closest place that i know of to noblesville (being that i live in Fishers when i'm not at school) is the Reef, and that's a good solid drive. By the way, it looks awesome!


----------



## nonconductive

redfalconf35 said:


> Where are you getting all your plants and stuff? Online? or did you find somewhere local? The closest place that i know of to noblesville (being that i live in Fishers when i'm not at school) is the Reef, and that's a good solid drive. By the way, it looks awesome!


 Most of these plants have come from my farm tanks that have nothing but mud, sand, & lights. i originally bought most of them on the for sale adds on this site & APC, though some did come from the reef. I believe they get plants about every other thursday (from RMC i think) & if you get there before the weekends over you can get them before they start going downhill. Its not to far maybe 25 minutes from me.

Also i convinced Uncle Bill's in Fishers to set up a planted discus tank, so far they havent gotten much, don't really expect them to. theyre more geared towards reefers. 

when you are back at home PM me & i'll hook you up with some clippings.


----------



## benon

I say always grow new plants in a separate plant tank whenever you buy some


----------



## nonconductive

benon said:


> I say always grow new plants in a separate plant tank whenever you buy some


i do that with most of them. i once put some straight into my discus tank and a couple days later they (the discus) had a nasty bacteria infection.


----------



## pianofish

The tank looks amazing man, and I think that sword that you were gonna throw out just takes the cake  it looks awesome.
Your pal,


----------



## nonconductive

pianofish said:


> The tank looks amazing man, and I think that sword that you were gonna throw out just takes the cake  it looks awesome.
> Your pal,


Thanks! i actually traded the larger one in and kept the smaller one. though within the two weeks its been in this tank the new leaves are broader than theyve ever been.

i tried them both behind the wood and it was just too much.


----------



## nonconductive

so.....

my GDA film on the glass has disappeared and i now see small clusters of GSA. nitrates.

i also have some brown fuzzy algae growing on the tops of my wood, which turns white the next day after squirting with Excel. just a temporary fix. hope its just new tank syndrome and not the wood being an algae magnet.

i trimmed the cuban ludwigia. it had already reached the surface and started to bend over. If i had known it was going to grow so fast i would have planted it behind the hygro bihar & hygro corymbosa 'willow'

I recieved some more plants today to fill in a few of the last bare spots that are not foreground. R. Colorata & R. sp. 'Pink'. also some taiwan moss & flame moss i am going to try on the wood. I have Xmas moss coming too. This tank is turning into a collectoris tank. I'm sure not all of them will do well and ill end up pitching some. Mermaid weed has fallen apart but does well in my other tanks.

My problem is i have no mid ground.


----------



## nonconductive

current flora:
Anubias barteri
A. barteri 'caladiifolia'
Aponogetons natans
Bacopa carolina
Cryptocornye crispatula
C. spiralis
C. undulatahttp://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=71
C. wendtii 'bronze'
Echinodorus bleheri
Helanthium tenellum
Hemianthus callitrichoides
Hygrophilia 'bihar'
H. corymbosa 'angustifoila'
H. corymbosa 'compact'
H. difformis
H. polysperma
H. polysperma 'sunset'
H. 'Tiger'
Lilaeopsis zelandiae
Limnophilia aromatica
Ludwigia repens
L. Inclinata 'Cuba'
Marsilea minuta
Mayaca fluviatilis
Nesea pedicellata
Nymphaea zenkeri
Rotala 'Colorata'
R. Macranda 'Narrow Leaf'
R. 'Pink'
R. Rotundifolia
Sagittaria subulata
Taxiphyllum alternans
Taxiphyllum sp.
Utricularia Gibba (hitch hiked uugh)

i'm sure i'm leaving something out


----------



## nonconductive

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tc0YyCphQw


----------



## nonconductive

we are having new flooring installed in a few rooms next month. sadly, this tank is in one of those rooms.


----------



## Indyplanted

The tank looks very clean. wish my 90 had white sand in it and i wish i didn't bring home every plant i think is cool. I have a bad problem of doing that. You have a lot of different plants but it doesn't look cluttered in the slightest bit.


----------



## nonconductive

Indyplanted said:


> The tank looks very clean. wish my 90 had white sand in it and i wish i didn't bring home every plant i think is cool. I have a bad problem of doing that. You have a lot of different plants but it doesn't look cluttered in the slightest bit.


Thanks. i have a collectoris problem too. but i have been narrowing this tank down to a limited amount of species. My smaller tanks are where all the leftovers go.

I used to prefer black substrates but now i really dont like them at all. 

In other news i am picking up another 20# co2 tank today. I told the wife its a backup for this aquarium but i am already dreaming of hooking it up to one of the other aquariums.


----------



## zyn1

nice! progress


----------



## nonconductive

zyn1 said:


> nice! progress


 
Thanks!


----------



## nonconductive

This them thar tank has been done re-did. hee haww.


----------



## nonconductive

Messy. will get around cleaning it.


----------



## waya81

I like it!


----------



## nonconductive

waya81 said:


> I like it!


thanks


----------



## nonconductive

picked up 5 nice sized discus from indyplanted. he gave me an awesome deal.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Tamelesstgr

Like the new look.


----------



## nonconductive

Tamelesstgr said:


> Like the new look.


thanks!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Pri

Beautiful tank...Nice scape with the plants.. Your 5 discus are all different from each other?

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Pri

I will start a "mud tank" shortly and pleased to see how well mud works well for you...Did you add something to the soil? what type of ferts do you use?

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## SleepyOwl

Looks great!


----------



## nonconductive

Pri said:


> Beautiful tank...Nice scape with the plants.. Your 5 discus are all different from each other?
> 
> My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
> My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
> My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
> My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


 
Thanks!!
yea they are all different strains. i really wish they were all wilds, but i bought them all for 20 bucks, so i cant complain.


----------



## nonconductive

Pri said:


> I will start a "mud tank" shortly and pleased to see how well mud works well for you...Did you add something to the soil? what type of ferts do you use?
> 
> My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
> My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
> My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
> My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


 
nope, dumped it straight from the bag. I do find myself having to dose for the plants not rooted in the soil. i was hoping fish waste would be enough, but its not at the moment.

also this tank recieves a water change once every few months.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Very nice low maintenance tank  Like most the tanks on this site...I wish I had it.


----------



## Pri

> yea they are all different strains. i really wish they were all wilds, but i bought them all for 20 bucks, so i cant complain.


I'm not from the US and don't have notion of the prices over there, but if I convert it in Mauritian Money, it's really cheap for discus


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Pri

> nope, dumped it straight from the bag. I do find myself having to dose for the plants not rooted in the soil. i was hoping fish waste would be enough, but its not at the moment.


Don't even remove any big particles present in the soil?? 

I've started doing some MTS today with backyard soil. took me a long time do remove leaves, roots,...Then I rinsed the soil before drying it...messed up my terrace with muddy water....Hope all these efforts will give good results in the tanks.

My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## Pri

> also this tank recieves a water change once every few months.


Is this not risky for discus? Its the first time you are having discus?

Have heard a lot about the 2 categories of discus keepers : those who do many WC, parameters control...and the new generation who tends to keep discus with less constrains. 


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## nonconductive

I remove the larger pieces but dont go out of my way.

you should have good results with MTS, I have it in one of my tanks and it works great.





Pri said:


> Don't even remove any big particles present in the soil??
> 
> I've started doing some MTS today with backyard soil. took me a long time do remove leaves, roots,...Then I rinsed the soil before drying it...messed up my terrace with muddy water....Hope all these efforts will give good results in the tanks.
> 
> My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
> My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
> My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
> My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## nonconductive

I have been keeping discus on and off for around 5 years. Not very long, but long enough to know that the majority of stigmas around them are just a bunch of BS. 

I had my share of heartaches at first ($$$$$), and did the whole routine with BB tanks, super warm water, & large WC's. I dont believe it is needed for adults. 

In this current group i have my worries. There is a cobalt that has been a picky eater since day one & breathes really heavy. It's either gill damage or flukes. 

I would fall into the new generation that doesnt believe in the hogwash. BUT i am not interested in raising huge show specimen. I just want healthy fish, nothing more.



Pri said:


> Is this not risky for discus? Its the first time you are having discus?
> 
> Have heard a lot about the 2 categories of discus keepers : those who do many WC, parameters control...and the new generation who tends to keep discus with less constrains.
> 
> 
> My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
> My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
> My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
> My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## nonconductive

Pri said:


> I'm not from the US and don't have notion of the prices over there, but if I convert it in Mauritian Money, it's really cheap for discus
> 
> 
> 
> My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
> My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
> My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
> My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


 

very cheap..... almost free.


----------



## nonconductive

Caton said:


> Very nice low maintenance tank  Like most the tanks on this site...I wish I had it.


 
Thank you. 

I would trade it for some i have seen on here & APC. 

The staurogyne is becoming more of a chore than i thought.


----------



## SleepyOwl

nonconductive said:


> The staurogyne is becoming more of a chore than i thought.


Why? Does it grow too fast?

I have thought about getting some.


----------



## nonconductive

SleepyOwl said:


> Why? Does it grow too fast?
> 
> I have thought about getting some.


yea, it just grows faster than i would like. I tried raising my lights but it just grew taller.


----------



## Da Plant Man

Dude, you sound like Tom Barr...

"Yeah, so this plant that costs a bunch of money is just growing too well for me, I think I might get rid of it"


----------



## fishykid1

Caton said:


> Dude, you sound like Tom Barr...
> 
> "Yeah, so this plant that costs a bunch of money is just growing too well for me, I think I might get rid of it"



Same thoughts here...Just goes to show you how well a tank can do with simple dirt and sand. I'm doing MTS in my 75G. Hope I get the same results 

Beautiful tank though! Sure wish I could find some discus for that price. They'd have a nice home in my 75G. But for now, it's phillipine pinoys


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> Same thoughts here...Just goes to show you how well a tank can do with simple dirt and sand. I'm doing MTS in my 75G. Hope I get the same results
> 
> Beautiful tank though! Sure wish I could find some discus for that price. They'd have a nice home in my 75G. But for now, it's phillipine pinoys


 
i would trade you for those angels!


----------



## nonconductive

Caton said:


> Dude, you sound like Tom Barr...
> 
> "Yeah, so this plant that costs a bunch of money is just growing too well for me, I think I might get rid of it"


 
haha...

i believe what tom has is S. Repens, which grows painfully slow for me in this tank, to the point where the porto vehlo crossed over to its turf and is choking it, along with the H. Araguari.

i think eventually it all will be replaced by crypts.


----------



## VaultBoy

i cant decide which setup i like more good work on this tank.


----------



## nonconductive

VaultBoy said:


> i cant decide which setup i like more good work on this tank.


if you are comparing mine & tom's 180. then definately tom's is the winner. 
thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## Mxx

By the way, what are the plants that you have growing up on the driftwood on the left third of the tank near the top? Are those Anubias? They look fantastic in your set-up!


----------



## fishykid1

nonconductive said:


> i would trade you for those angels!


They aren't here yet!!!! UGHHHH They are supposed to come in next Friday at my LFS. Praying that they arrive and in good condition..

How do you like planting in that soil? I'm worried that if I pull stems or heavy root plants it'll disturb the MTS and soil and cause a HUGE mess. You have that problem yet?


----------



## Mxx

fishykid1 said:


> They aren't here yet!!!! UGHHHH They are supposed to come in next Friday at my LFS. Praying that they arrive and in good condition..
> 
> How do you like planting in that soil? I'm worried that if I pull stems or heavy root plants it'll disturb the MTS and soil and cause a HUGE mess. You have that problem yet?


I'd have thought it would have been even greater a mess trying to plant in it to begin with!?


----------



## fishykid1

I tried a sample planting by putting a glass mason jar with the MTS in the bottom then a layer of pool filter sand, and it was suprisingly easy. It's growing like banshees in that little jar, even with not getting as much flow as the rest of the tank.


----------



## nonconductive

Mxx said:


> By the way, what are the plants that you have growing up on the driftwood on the left third of the tank near the top? Are those Anubias? They look fantastic in your set-up!


 
yes all anubias. thanks!


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> They aren't here yet!!!! UGHHHH They are supposed to come in next Friday at my LFS. Praying that they arrive and in good condition..
> 
> How do you like planting in that soil? I'm worried that if I pull stems or heavy root plants it'll disturb the MTS and soil and cause a HUGE mess. You have that problem yet?


 
i will just say, make sure where you plant them is where you really want them.

when i uprooted all the stems, it was very messy. im sure the layers are pretty well mixed from it.
There was a sword that i couldnt pull out, everytime i tugged on it it felt like the whole 6 ft of substrate was going to come with it. Looking underneath through the bottom glass i can see that its root system spread out nearly the whole tank.
I ended up snipping the leaves at the subrtate level. its been a few months and the roots are still white and alive. every now and then it tries to send up another leaf....


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> I tried a sample planting by putting a glass mason jar with the MTS in the bottom then a layer of pool filter sand, and it was suprisingly easy. It's growing like banshees in that little jar, even with not getting as much flow as the rest of the tank.


 
great! you'll be addicted in no time! what plant did you try?


----------



## snausage

That's a beautiful discus tank. You executed it perfectly by concentrating on rhizome plants and leaving lots of open space for the discus to romp around in.


----------



## nonconductive

snausage said:


> That's a beautiful discus tank. You executed it perfectly by concentrating on rhizome plants and leaving lots of open space for the discus to romp around in.


 
Thanks! they seem to enjoy it. i didnt intend on keeping any in there, but couldnt pass up the deal.


----------



## fishykid1

nonconductive said:


> great! you'll be addicted in no time! what plant did you try?



DHG  I have probably 25-30 shoots in about 2.5 weeks. I'm thinking about doing DSM with the hairgrass to at least get it rooted. I'm not worried about having a full foreground right away so. yeah.


----------



## nonconductive

just came home to tank full of floating fish & co2 wide open. dont think there will be many survivors.


----------



## JamesHockey

did the discus die ? omg im sooo sorry!


----------



## nonconductive

james7139 said:


> did the discus die ? omg im sooo sorry!


they are hanging on, but are really hurting. two of them were impaled on intakes and i had to stop the pumps and remove them. oddly those are the two that are now looking the best. maybe being stuck to the intakes kept water moving over the gills? i dunno.

the other 3 are behind the driftwood, dont know if they have died yet. cant see them or really get to them. i will check if i dont see them soon.

casualties ive found so far:
17 Cardinals still a few left
13 Black Neons still some left
2 Black Schultz cories 
4 Panda cories
2 Scarlet Badis


----------



## fishykid1

That's never a good sight. I came home a few weeks ago to my tank being gassed out. No idea how. Didn't lose any thankfully! Got extremely lucky.

Wish for the best on the little fishies


----------



## nonconductive

i managed to save all the discus. usually they are the first to go. (This has happened before. I have a two year old)


----------



## JamesHockey

W00t!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## kat

beautiful tank! all that anubias must have cost a fortune


----------



## SleepyOwl

Oh no! You have convinced me to find a way to lock my aquarium cabinet.


----------



## nonconductive

my cabinets are locked but my co2 cylinder doesnt fit in them (20#).


----------



## shadetreeme

I just read this thread.... first of all ... nice stump:wink:. Sorry to hear about the fish loss.... did you figure our what happened with the CO2??? I am scared to death that I will have the same problem. 
Seeing your tank gives me some ideas about mine.... once I figure out what grows well.


----------



## nonconductive

shadetreeme said:


> I just read this thread.... first of all ... nice stump:wink:. Sorry to hear about the fish loss.... did you figure our what happened with the CO2??? I am scared to death that I will have the same problem.
> Seeing your tank gives me some ideas about mine.... once I figure out what grows well.


thanks!

yes here is the co2 culprit. if you see him anywhere near an aquarium (he loves them) you better be on your toes.


----------



## studentZ

LOL, that does look like the face of a CO2 killer.....:icon_twis


----------



## shadetreeme

Roflmao... How old???? My youngest is 5....hopefully she listens to her hands off instructions!!!!!


----------



## nonconductive

studentZ said:


> LOL, that does look like the face of a CO2 killer.....:icon_twis


lol.


----------



## nonconductive

shadetreeme said:


> Roflmao... How old???? My youngest is 5....hopefully she listens to her hands off instructions!!!!!


he's a little over two. he just does it because he wants to be like me, so i could never be angry about it.

i really need to find somewhere to put it where it cant be messed with. its not out in the open, he has to really want to get at it to reach it but its still in reach.


----------



## MissGreen08

Love the stump that you have set up. I wish I had a garage that housed pieces of driftwood that I could pick through regularly.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> we are having new flooring installed in a few rooms next month. sadly, this tank is in one of those rooms.


Remind me again why I am not more into mud tanks? This is simply outstanding. The new setup is very lovely as well, but this shot has my jaw dropping to the floor. :drool:


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!:biggrin:

i dunno why? set some more up! 

i wish i would have taken a picture after i swapped out those yellow bulbs and the plants werent so green.
i miss having lots of stem plants to look at but i dont have the time to do the maintenance.


----------



## nonconductive

So I now remember why I quit keeping discus.... and other fish over a few inches for that matter. They just make so much poop!


----------



## problemman

but how can you say no to a discus! they are to pretty lol


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> So I now remember why I quit keeping discus.... and other fish over a few inches for that matter. They just make so much poop!


You just gotta spin it in your favor: Free fertilizer. :icon_mrgr


----------



## problemman

sara is right!


----------



## nonconductive

Haha Thanks for showing me the silver lining. It really is alot though & the light colored sand doesnt help hide it.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Wow it really filled in nice. Great work!


----------



## nonconductive

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Wow it really filled in nice. Great work!


Thank you!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Haha Thanks for showing me the silver lining. It really is alot though & the light colored sand doesnt help hide it.


I've got you covered on that, too. Call those accent pieces.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I've got you covered on that, too. Call those accent pieces.


hah! Thanks for turning my poop into a picasso.


----------



## sewingalot

I figured a gal that can find algae appealing could give you a way to like fish poo. That and I have platies. Little poop buckets is what I call 'em. I hate when you are trying to get a picture and the trail of wonder is following. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

OH MAN! Trail of wonder! hahahahaha. i actually started to laugh out loud until the guy in the cube next to me asked what was so funny & i had to tell him fish poo.



sewingalot said:


> I figured a gal that can find algae appealing could give you a way to like fish poo. That and I have platies. Little poop buckets is what I call 'em. I hate when you are trying to get a picture and the trail of wonder is following. :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Glad I entertained. Your coworker was probably like....What? When you grow up with my grandma, you find all kinds of clever ways to use words. She thought saying "Gee" and "Daggon" was a form of cursing. Her logic was that if you think bad words and just substitute them, it's the same thing. She was right, though. I meant #%$^@*. Hence, my strange phrases.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Glad I entertained. Your coworker was probably like....What? When you grow up with my grandma, you find all kinds of clever ways to use words. She thought saying "Gee" and "Daggon" was a form of cursing. Her logic was that if you think bad words and just substitute them, it's the same thing. She was right, though. I meant #%$^@*. Hence, my strange phrases.


 
yea he didnt see the humor in it.


----------



## nonconductive

I have a 75g in my garage that i was saving for who knows what. But have decided to trade it to my buddy Indyplanted for a 47gallon column tank. I have been wanting to do a riparium or paludarium for awhile and this tank's size seems perfect.

now i need to figure out what to do with the two 55's and some other random tanks. oh well.


----------



## sewingalot

How are the discus after the co2 scare?


----------



## nonconductive

all still alive and back to normal.  one still has a bit of an infection from the suction wound. it looks like it might scar. i also replenished some of the other stock that were gassed.


----------



## sewingalot

The scar will just make him cuter than the rest. I'm glad they are all doing well. When he heals, take some pictures?


----------



## nonconductive

hah cuter than the rest... certainly will!


----------



## nonconductive

This tank won me a free bottle of prime from my LFS. wish i could trade it for flourish.


----------



## shadetreeme

Cool ... how did that work???


----------



## nonconductive

shadetreeme said:


> Cool ... how did that work???


gave them a picture for a photo contest.

the other tanks all had castles and skulls, or were really poorly done reef tanks.


----------



## shadetreeme

speaking of pictures..... arn't you do to post an update???


----------



## sewingalot

My thoughts exactly, shade. Congratulations on the win, NC!


----------



## nonconductive

i guess i will post one this weekend if i have a chance. i tore out most of the staurogyne & moss. 
the front glass is so caked with algae you can barely see into the tank. I have been really questioning if i want to continue with this hobby any longer. Would rather be doing other things with my free time like twiddling knobs on synths.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> My thoughts exactly, shade. Congratulations on the win, NC!


thanks!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i guess i will post one this weekend if i have a chance. i tore out most of the staurogyne & moss.
> the front glass is so caked with algae you can barely see into the tank. I have been really questioning if i want to continue with this hobby any longer. Would rather be doing other things with my free time like twiddling knobs on synths.


:eek5: I'm sad now! :eek5:


----------



## nonconductive

this is what happens when you are lazy or dont have time for upkeep.










i cleaned a spot just for you sewingalot. want me to mail you what i scraped off?:hihi: the anubias leaves are absolutely coated.










i think i might keep this tank going and just tear down the few smaller ones i have.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i cleaned a spot just for you sewingalot. want me to mail you what i scraped off?:hihi: the anubias leaves are absolutely coated.


You totally know I want that algae. Pm me your paypal for shipping. :icon_mrgr 
I have the same stuff in my 15 gallon right now.  I am totally too lazy to scrap it off and the shrimp are having a blast. Your tank is gorgeous even with the algae!

Edit: oops, I posted this twice. I fixed it now, though.


----------



## nonconductive

haha i didnt think you would really want it. theres not really much bba, but there sure is a bunch of other stuff. cyanobacteria, gda, fluffy brown stuff, stringy brown stuffy, slimey brown stuff, hair algae.


----------



## sewingalot

Algae me up. :hihi:


----------



## fishykid1

sewingalot said:


> Algae me up. :hihi:



first thing i thought... 'hit me up'

Your tank is like a guideline for me as far as soil tanks. I started mine last week and plants are already sending a god awful amount of roots. I hope Phillip wants the blyxa soon or I may not be able to get the da** stuff out!


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> first thing i thought... 'hit me up'
> 
> Your tank is like a guideline for me as far as soil tanks. I started mine last week and plants are already sending a god awful amount of roots. I hope Phillip wants the blyxa soon or I may not be able to get the da** stuff out!


yea you're going to have fun pulling it.

and glad someone can learn from my mistakes!


----------



## fishykid1

I'm suffering through algae infestation already. I'm hoping it's just NTS. I got thread algae growing like MAD! It's not even green, it's brown!


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> I'm suffering through algae infestation already. I'm hoping it's just NTS. I got thread algae growing like MAD! It's not even green, it's brown!


it should go away.


----------



## fishykid1

nonconductive said:


> it should go away.




sound so confident...woot


----------



## sewingalot

fishykid1 said:


> first thing i thought... 'hit me up'


Wait, that didn't sound right, did it? :icon_redf 

Speaking of soil tanks, I'm setting up my MTS tank now because of this tank. I am starting out small scale and if it works well, I am totally converting the 55.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Wait, that didn't sound right, did it? :icon_redf
> 
> Speaking of soil tanks, I'm setting up my MTS tank now because of this tank. I am starting out small scale and if it works well, I am totally converting the 55.


i set up a 20 two years ago and its still going. my first attempt failed for some reason. i was scared to do it on a larger scale but i read some journals on APC that convinced me to. do you plan on using co2?

just dont blast it with light!


----------



## sewingalot

I don't even know if I'm going co2. I am so trying to cut down to two tanks, but it would mean I'd need to get rid of my red shrimp. I figured maybe even a NPT type setup with minimal lighting except for sunlight?


----------



## fishykid1

sewingalot said:


> I don't even know if I'm going co2. I am so trying to cut down to two tanks, but it would mean I'd need to get rid of my red shrimp. I figured maybe even a NPT type setup with minimal lighting except for sunlight?



That would be cool. 


Conductive: I have the ability to burn 108-~150- 216W over the 75... right now 108 is seeming like it's going to be plenty...


----------



## nonconductive

heres one of my apisto breeding tanks that happens to be my first NPT. its not pretty. but its been going for 2 years with no filter, no water changes and no ferts. the only thing i do is feed the fish every few days and trim the plants when they grow up and over the light. theres atleast a dozen generations in there because some stragglers always get left behind when i try catching them.


----------



## sewingalot

That is beautiful. I am so about to cry over this hobby from all the time it takes. The NPT sounds better and better every day.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> That is beautiful. I am so about to cry over this hobby from all the time it takes. The NPT sounds better and better every day.


thanks but its really not attractive at all.


----------



## sewingalot

Why do we have a hard time seeing the beauty in our own tanks?


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Why do we have a hard time seeing the beauty in our own tanks?


 
cuz someone else's always looks better


----------



## sewingalot

Grass is greener thing, huh?


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> Grass is greener thing, huh?


Algae is greener on the other aide mind you


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

^I'm hurt. 

Nonc - how long has the 125 been set up now?


----------



## nonconductive

i think it passed a year in feb


----------



## nonconductive

i dont mind the green stuff. its the brown stuff that makes everything look dirty & yucky that im not fond of. 


JamesHockey said:


> Algae is greener on the other aide mind you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

You should totally see my 15 gallon, then. It's full of green painted walls.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> You should totally see my 15 gallon, then. It's full of green painted walls.


ha i like to make smiley faces in the green glass. well my son likes them.


----------



## sewingalot

Never thought about the smiley faces, but now I am totally going to do that. I personally like waking up and seeing the snail art:



I call this one "Muddy Rain." I have a little bunch of Dali kids in my tank. :tongue:


----------



## fishboy87

you must have some pretty fat snails  It would be hilarious though if you just wake up one morning and see a Monet on your glass


----------



## nonconductive

wow you get little burst looking things. your snails must be more talented than mine. i think it looks more like a pollock.:hihi:

i like a lot of dali's stuff.:icon_wink


----------



## sewingalot

If you ever want any free paintings, I'll be glad to send you some of my little artists! It kind of reminds me of one of his later pieces: Cutlet and Match - The Chinese Crab. I like some of Pollock's work, especially this one. I didn't like his more well known paintings until I saw one in person at the Metro in NYC. It brought strong feelings to my inner being. (Yeah, a little too deep, lol.) Actually, I used to want to be an artist before realizing I had no talent. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

i can see the resemblance to the dali painting! 

That pollock painting isnt the typical looking one that comes to mind when i think of him. i really like the large ones like this.
mural

as for dali, i like the really bizarre. beans
i really love surrealism.


i let oliver pick out his first fish today. he wanted a big blue one like daddy's :biggrin: but he settled for a betta.

he has a little 2.5 NPT with some java fern, m. quadrifolia, and wild collected F. fontanus.









heres after a glass cleaning.


----------



## shadetreeme

Looks awsome.... I don't have much trouble with green algea.... its the bba that drives me NUTZ


----------



## nonconductive

shadetreeme said:


> Looks awsome.... I don't have much trouble with green algea.... its the bba that drives me NUTZ


thanks. i dont have much bba, just a few little tufts here and there on the wood in the high flow areas.


----------



## sewingalot

So I know I am supposed to be paying attention to your tank, but that boy of yours is too cute to ignore. :biggrin: A fish just like Daddy's. Awww!

Told you it reminded me of Dali. He's always intrigued me. Anyone that can sport a mustache like that is A-okay in my book. Funny, surrealism is one of my favorites. Do you like Yves? My favorite, by far. Some of the stuff is a little too graphic for the forums, so I'll let you google. :hihi:

Yeah, I totally like Pollock's less known paintings. They are more emotional for me. I like all arts on a gut level, not really a practical one. 

Onto the tank, it is fantastic. I don't know why you don't think your tank isn't fabulous. It's one of my favorites, definitely in the top three.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> So I know I am supposed to be paying attention to your tank, but that boy of yours is too cute to ignore. :biggrin: A fish just like Daddy's. Awww!
> 
> Told you it reminded me of Dali. He's always intrigued me. Anyone that can sport a mustache like that is A-okay in my book. Funny, surrealism is one of my favorites. Do you like Yves? My favorite, by far. Some of the stuff is a little too graphic for the forums, so I'll let you google. :hihi:
> 
> Yeah, I totally like Pollock's less known paintings. They are more emotional for me. I like all arts on a gut level, not really a practical one.
> 
> Onto the tank, it is fantastic. I don't know why you don't think your tank isn't fabulous. It's one of my favorites, definitely in the top three.


thanks for thr compliments on kid and tank! :icon_mrgr well i guess its because i look at it everyday, and i see the problems that are not apparent in photos.

i do like yves very much so. the one in the link is nuts.

here is a unappreciated art form: the doodle.

bored in a meeting:









bored in a lecture:


----------



## JamesHockey

Bird?

:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> Bird?
> 
> :hihi:


don't ask! :icon_wink


----------



## Fishly

> Onto the tank, it is fantastic. I don't know why you don't think your tank isn't fabulous. It's one of my favorites, definitely in the top three


I agree. This tank is one of my favorites, too.

What kind of sand are you using? I like how white it is. Does it look that white in real life?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!

its just white pool filter sand. yes it does look that white, but has dulled down alot on the surface from the biofilm. i like it dulled down, it was too white at first.

i have to say that i like medium to light colored substrates so much that i will never use a dark one again, which hurts my blackened soul. :hihi:




Fishly said:


> I agree. This tank is one of my favorites, too.
> 
> What kind of sand are you using? I like how white it is. Does it look that white in real life?


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> thanks!
> 
> its just white pool filter sand. yes it does look that white, but has dulled down alot on the surface from the biofilm. i like it dulled down, it was too white at first.
> 
> i have to say that i like medium to light colored substrates so much that i will never use a dark one again, which hurts my blackened soul. :hihi:


I like your soul! Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

Well, just don't look at the tank everyday, and you'll see why it's so fantastic to the rest of us.

That first drawing reminds me of my grandma's views on tv and the evil things that she would tell us crawled out of them into our souls. I totally want that paper. The second is cracking me up. Reminds me of Tiny Toons for some reason. Yeah, don't punch me now....

Since you shared, I'll leave you with my word doodles:
_

Here I lie in my own blood,
all because of your hatred,
your wants,
your lust.

Doubt creeps into my mind,
poisoning all happiness,
severing trust.
Scared,
alone,
weak.
These are doubt’s companions.

You destroyed me.
Tearing apart my childhood.
Leaving me with tears to last a lifetime.
Leaving me with broken innocence.

Desperately,
I reach to hold on.
Nothing is there.
......nothing is there.
I fall.
I fall to my knees.
Will you please forgive me?

Doubt creeps into my mind,
poisoning all happiness,
severing trust.
Scared,
alone,
weak.
These are doubt’s companions._


Well, enough of hijacking your journal.


----------



## nonconductive

uh, you wanna come over and write some lyrics for me? yea if you could sing too, that would be great. dont worry i have pitch shifters :hihi:. and hijack away, i don't mind. this is the most action this thread has ever seen . (btw that took some courage putting that out there, don't think i would post anything i've written anywhere).

i have 4 or 5 notebooks full of that stuff that date back to the early 90's. some pages contain more writing than drawings.

your grandma was right because tiny toons IS evil!


----------



## sewingalot

My grammy has a lot of strange beliefs, but the more I watch television, the more I am thinking she had it right on this one.

To be honest, words are my passion. Nothing like a rough childhood to make a poetic soul.  Don't ask why I posted that, probably lack of sleep and for some reason I had this strong feeling I had to. I rarely ignore a feeling that primal. I was told I had a lovely voice in choir, but I am much to shy to sing nowadays. You're on your own on that one.

So now that I am thoroughly embarrassed, I'll leave you with this: It is not fair you can draw, write _and _play instruments. :flick:


----------



## nonconductive

learn many, master none. i'd rather be great at one thing than ok at multiple things.
i never said i could _play_ instruments, i just said i liked turning knobs. 


i wouldnt be embarrassed if you are passionate about writing why not let someone read it?


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> learn many, master none. i'd rather be great at one thing than ok at multiple things.
> i never said i could _play_ instruments, i just said i liked turning knobs.
> 
> 
> i wouldnt be embarrassed if you are passionate about writing why not let someone read it?


I'm like sara, great with algae terrible with tanks 

J/k I actually reAlly admire her tanks




We are in need of photos man


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> learn many, master none. i'd rather be great at one thing than ok at multiple things.
> i never said i could _play_ instruments, i just said i liked turning knobs.
> 
> 
> i wouldnt be embarrassed if you are passionate about writing why not let someone read it?


At least you know which knobs need turning. I don't even know how to tune a fork.

It's embarrasing cuz I ain't good and who wants to read stuff like that? Most of the stuff I write I don't speak, so it's also very revealing to my inner being.



JamesHockey said:


> I'm like sara, great with algae terrible with tanks
> 
> J/k I actually reAlly admire her tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are in need of photos man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I agree with the algae and the need of photos. I'd totally like some closeup pictures of plants and fish. And James, watch it or I'll send you algae. Haha!


----------



## JamesHockey

Nooooooooo!


Looks like this thread is officially derailed :hihi:


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## im2smart4u

Okay, so I just re-read this whole thread and I have a couple of questions. First, how thick is your substrate, or if you can just remember how many bags you used? I just got a 125 gallon tank and am in the planning stage. I can't afford to fill it all with eco complete or flourite, so I was thinking about doing the potting soil with sand cap like you (my sand would be black, though... I guess my soul is darker than yours). 

Also, what fish do you have in there. You said you lost a lot of them last month due to over gassing with CO2, but I never saw a complete list. I know you have discus and cardinals, and I could have sworn I saw a cockatoo dwarf cichlid in there. I was thinking of going with blue discus and apistos or blue angels and apistos.

Oh, and nice tank, btw. I am jealous. I know mine will never look this good.


----------



## nonconductive

I hate tuesdays.. if any of you work with banks & lockboxes you will know why.

micro, macro, micro, micro, micro, macro, research, micro, research. all day long.

i started the day off right by promptly stepping in cat barf that was left ever so lovingly right next to my bed. anyone want 2 cats?








live together in prefect harmony...


----------



## Brownthumb07

I don't miss stepping in cat barf. The 3 things I was happy to let the ex keep in the divorce!


----------



## nonconductive

its too thick in the rear. 3 - 4" of dirt then an inch cap of sand i dont suggest going that deep but i wanted the slope. its only an inch deep in the front with no soil in the very front. i have been battling swamp gas for the last month because i made it too deep. if i was you i wouldnt spend money on eco.

i bought a large bag, don't remember the size but it was the largest i could find. i dont think i used it all either if i remember correctly there was a lot left.

i think i posted a list. the only thing that wouldve changed was the quantities. you are right, there is a pair of Apisto cac's, which were unaffected by the co2, so were the Apisto steind...

ive noticed my female cac tries to "move" the discus. sometimes rather forcefully nipping at fins.

i also just added some angelfish and restocked all the loss. (after QT mind you)

thanks, don't be jealous. if you only knew all the problems!



im2smart4u said:


> Okay, so I just re-read this whole thread and I have a couple of questions. First, how thick is your substrate, or if you can just remember how many bags you used? I just got a 125 gallon tank and am in the planning stage. I can't afford to fill it all with eco complete or flourite, so I was thinking about doing the potting soil with sand cap like you (my sand would be black, though... I guess my soul is darker than yours).
> 
> Also, what fish do you have in there. You said you lost a lot of them last month due to over gassing with CO2, but I never saw a complete list. I know you have discus and cardinals, and I could have sworn I saw a cockatoo dwarf cichlid in there. I was thinking of going with blue discus and apistos or blue angels and apistos.
> 
> Oh, and nice tank, btw. I am jealous. I know mine will never look this good.


----------



## nonconductive

Brownthumb07 said:


> I don't miss stepping in cat barf. The 3 things I was happy to let the ex keep in the divorce!


haha... they are my wifes cats also.


----------



## macclellan

nice tank.

i hate cats. disgusting, cute cuddly vermin.


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> nice tank.
> 
> i hate cats. disgusting, cute cuddly vermin.


haha thanks. and they are known as rats in my house. the worst thing about them is the dang "bloody tears". oh and the lovely poo that gets stuck in their butt hair when they havent been shaved.


----------



## glndrifts

This tank is amazing! I'm convinced to do soil for my next tank. Did you have to do the whole mineralizing process with soaking it and leaving it out a few times or did you just put it in?


----------



## nonconductive

glndrifts said:


> This tank is amazing! I'm convinced to do soil for my next tank. Did you have to do the whole mineralizing process with soaking it and leaving it out a few times or did you just put it in?


thanks! no i didnt mineralize it. it was intended to be an NPT/Walstad tank but things change. :hihi:

if you go with MGOC over MTS be prepared for weeks if not months of tannins.


----------



## fishykid1

I'm getting a TON of thread algae in my tank, done with MTS. Also I have a slight green water (hazy) and GDA (green dust algae)... Is this new tank syndrome? Or did I do something wrong..

Let's just ride it out...  Hopefully it's just excess nutrients or again NTS...


----------



## nonconductive

fishykid1 said:


> I'm getting a TON of thread algae in my tank, done with MTS. Also I have a slight green water (hazy) and GDA (green dust algae)... Is this new tank syndrome? Or did I do something wrong..
> 
> Let's just ride it out...  Hopefully it's just excess nutrients or again NTS...


 
be patient!


----------



## sewingalot

NC - those cats look really unhappy that you are disturbing them. Gotta love kitty barf. One of my stupid cats keeps pushing herself between the keyboard and my hand. It's taken me 10 minutes to type this already. Want another one?

Also, I want more pictures! If not, I'll just start spamming your thread every day like I have been lately. :hihi:

Fishkid, algae is normal in the initial startup of any method. Others may disagree, but give the tank time to mature. You always know it's almost finished when that hairy brown snot shows up.


----------



## fishykid1

Well then it's a very fast cycle. I got the hairy brown snot flying around my tank big time! None of the plants are suffering from it though (other then the DHG) Everything is growing. Hopefully it's similar to conductives tank... pretty tank btw


----------



## nonconductive

i thought i just posted some pics the other day! My camera, well my wife's pink camera sucks for any sort of closeup. the pics you've seen before are as close as i can get before they turn to poop.

fishykid, you may want to try reducing your light until everything settles down. how long has it been setup?


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


>


Then at least make it bigger than this. My eyes aren't what they used to be.:icon_mrgr

Yeah, I am going to annoy you. ;0)


----------



## macclellan

Yeah dood, that's a thumbnail, not a pic.


----------



## nonconductive

haha thumbnail.... 

sewing you just want to eyeball up all my algae.:icon_mrgr

i'll see what i have on this computer. 

offtopic... i swear my kid must be one of the few that hates the toy dept. he would rather go look at the vacuums. infact he vacuums the whole house everyday, then he mops the kitchen. he loves vacuums so much we bought him 2 for xmas. when he goes to grandmas he insists on vacuuming her entire house as well. i dont know what the deal is. he is obsessed.


----------



## sewingalot

Guilty.

That is too cute about your son and vacuums. Hey, have you and your wife ever wanted to visit WV? I have a nice vacuum to keep your boy busy.  How does he feel about dusting? Does he wear the apron in the earlier picture? I am totally smiling over that image.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## JamesHockey

What's thAt on the left?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> What's thAt on the left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 
i dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## JamesHockey

No seriously it looks like your camera Is messed up.. WhAt is it


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

I LOVE the algae!!!!

Oh, and the tank is gorgeous as usual. I am glad to see I am not the only one that leaves the algae on for the pictures.  But seriously, this is a wonderful tank. Do you have emersed plants in the top left? Or is it a house plant?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks but you can really tell how much ive been slacking besides tha algae. if the porto doesnt recover from my hack job i might try something that requires less maintenance

thats some sort of anubias growing out the top.


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> I LOVE the algae!!!!
> 
> Oh, and the tank is gorgeous as usual. I am glad to see I am not the only one that leaves the algae on for the pictures.  But seriously, this is a wonderful tank. Do you have emersed plants in the top left? Or is it a house plant?


Noob! Can't you see that that's sonic the hedgehogs ears?!?!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

oh is that what you were talking about lol


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> oh is that what you were talking about lol


I was really talking about the algae that I didn't know was. Algae 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## pianofish

Beauty of a tank mate. Beauty


----------



## sewingalot

Did you intend to have the anubias emerse like that? If not, that just makes it more awesome. Want some plants? I have a ton I could share....algae free with every shipment.  Ever tried HM, HC, (don't ask me to spell those), blyxa or downoi? Yeah, I am totally trying to pawn off my collectoritis to you.


----------



## nonconductive

stop trying to push your addiction on me! im not falling off the wagon.

i had baby tears for awhile but couldnt stay on top of it so it melted from the bottom up when it got too thick. never tried blyxa or downoi.
i said lower maintenance! but if you wanna send me some i don't object:biggrin:

that anubias looks like congensis or frazeri. not sure what it is.. i put it up there hoping it would grow out emersed and it did , along with xmas moss.:icon_bigg

Thanks Pianofish!


----------



## nonconductive

ok someone replaced my lunch with a bag of lemons. gotta love office pranks.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> stop trying to push your addiction on me! im not falling off the wagon. . . but if you wanna send me some i don't object:biggrin:


:icon_twis Looks like my evil plan is working! :icon_twis



nonconductive said:


> ok someone replaced my lunch with a bag of lemons. gotta love office pranks.


LMAO! When life gives you lemons.....


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> :icon_twis Looks like my evil plan is working! :icon_twis
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! When life gives you lemons.....


 
Squirt them in their eyes?


----------



## sewingalot

I was thinking more like make lemonade and serve it to them...With a laxative dissolved in it. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

haha if only i wasn't such a sissy. :icon_conf

I did get my revenge though. :biggrin:


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> haha if only i wasn't such a sissy. :icon_conf
> 
> I did get my revenge though. :biggrin:



what you do????o


----------



## nonconductive

just gave their desk a good old fashioned trashing after they left last night.

i found my lunch burried in a storage box.


----------



## sewingalot

You should have taped your lunch to someones desk. :hihi: When they'd annoy me, I'd go through the deposits they were responsible for and staple every square inch of a few check envelopes. And I'd always place them in the position where they'd get it right back from break.


----------



## TRD_Power

nonconductive said:


> So I now remember why I quit keeping discus.... and other fish over a few inches for that matter. They just make so much poop!


That's why I put two AC110's and a Koralia in my 75, to keep the poop floating/moving and then it will get sucked up! I, too, was having the poop problem with my Barracudas and Clown Loaches, but now I see hardly anything! Then again, I have a low light setup with just a DIY Co2. Beautiful tank


----------



## nonconductive

haha sewing, i thought about it, but i wanted to eat it!

TRD. i tried positioning pumps all over the place, redirecting flow etc. it just took too much flow to keep it off the substrate. so much that it was beating up the plants. right now i have a gentle gyre going that seems to bring alot back to the intakes positioned near the front and deposits the rest in one general area. but when the carpet was thick, the leaves were like hands reaching out and grabbing it.


----------



## nonconductive

anyone know how to top this? most everything was individually wrapped underneath the outer layer of protection.








i deal with this stuff almost on a daily basis:hihi:


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHAHA wow.....pranks like that really happen in offices? AWESOME! Have you "jello-ed" any of their things? 

Also, your tank is gorgeous, even with the algae....does the tank by any chance get hit by light from a window right on that particular spot? :hihi: The fish are beauties too


----------



## nonconductive

yea they do:hihi: that particular one made me late logging on e-time. so i had to explain to my manager why i was an hour late clocking in. then i found out he did it. hah.

no i've never jello-ed. but maybe i should.

thanks! actually all four sides looked like that. i cleaned it and left that spot because i was tired of scraping. its already on its way back to being coated.



Karackle said:


> HAHAHAHAHA wow.....pranks like that really happen in offices? AWESOME! Have you "jello-ed" any of their things?
> 
> Also, your tank is gorgeous, even with the algae....does the tank by any chance get hit by light from a window right on that particular spot? :hihi: The fish are beauties too


----------



## Karackle

Oh fair enough, that would explain why it was only in the one spot :hihi:

And I love that your manager is the one that saran wrapped your desk. Brilliant. I think it might be time to jello-ize some staplers / coffee mugs / etc.  Or wrapping paper someone else's desk.


----------



## XMX

That's the most anubias I've ever seen in one tank! Nice job scaping the tank.


----------



## sewingalot

In one of the brilliant places I worked last summer, there was a guy that would work on the night shift and would throw out your food if you left it there. Before he started working, we would often have snacks (chips, fruit, cookies) around because this was a job that often you worked through your breaks out of safety reasons. We would leave them for the other co-workers. We would ask him not to throw out our food, but every morning without fail, he would throw it away.

Long story short, I brought in a bunch of those snack size bags, taped them all over 'his' chair and left him a note that these were the children of the missing parent snacks and they needed a caregiver.

That's as about as clever as I ever got. Your boss is awesome. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> In one of the brilliant places I worked last summer, there was a guy that would work on the night shift and would throw out your food if you left it there. Before he started working, we would often have snacks (chips, fruit, cookies) around because this was a job that often you worked through your breaks out of safety reasons. We would leave them for the other co-workers. We would ask him not to throw out our food, but every morning without fail, he would throw it away.
> 
> Long story short, I brought in a bunch of those snack size bags, taped them all over 'his' chair and left him a note that these were the children of the missing parent snacks and they needed a caregiver.
> 
> That's as about as clever as I ever got. Your boss is awesome. :hihi:


haha! did he stop throwing away your food after that?


----------



## nonconductive

XMX said:


> That's the most anubias I've ever seen in one tank! Nice job scaping the tank.


thank you!


----------



## sewingalot

No, but I felt much better. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> No, but I felt much better. :biggrin:


i bet. i always do too. esp. when they don't know it was me.


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> i bet. i always do too. esp. when they don't know it was me.


Take someones cell, put I in a ziplock baggie and close the bag, drop the bag into a bowl filled with water and put the bowl in the freezer, put the frozen block on their desk the next day and call It when they get to their desk


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> Take someones cell, put I in a ziplock baggie and close the bag, drop the bag into a bowl filled with water and put the bowl in the freezer, put the frozen block on their desk the next day and call It when they get to their desk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


LOL that might get me trouble


----------



## sewingalot

You'd see my mean side if you messed with my phone. :hihi: 

My IT buddy would often replace the headset phone cords with a really short cord, disable the speaker phone ability through the network and would have me call while he was in the office with the latest victim. I was never that clever.


----------



## problemman

Awesome tank bro! Very clean and simple


----------



## sewingalot

I am totally OT (yet again ) but - that Code 64 song 'Leaving Earth' has to be one of the best songs I've heard in a while.


----------



## nonconductive

sewing, thats completely awesome. lol i wish i had IT friends. also, you should listen to Code 64 - sea of stars!

thanks problemman! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

I love being able to use a phone to bring up a video in a waiting room. Completely changes everything! Liked the song okay but the beginning reminded me too much of the movie close encounters....which actually fits....but distracted me

Congrats you have offically seen me post with both horrible grammar and spelling. And its in your journal. And off topic.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I love being able to use a phone to bring up a video in a waiting room. Completely changes everything! Liked the song okay but the beginning reminded me too much of the movie close encounters....which actually fits....but distracted me
> 
> Congrats you have offically seen me post with both horrible grammar and spelling. And its in your journal. And off topic.


its because i bring out the best in you:biggrin:


----------



## problemman

nonconductive said:


> its because i bring out the best in you:biggrin:


And I bring out the bad lol


----------



## nonconductive

problemman said:


> And I bring out the bad lol


 
haha thats because you're a bad influence.:icon_wink


----------



## problemman

I try


----------



## sewingalot

I'd argue with you both on this but it is true. Lol. I feel like the old cartoon characters that would have the bad side one one shoulder and the good on another. Never imagined it would be you too....


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I'd argue with you both on this but it is true. Lol. I feel like the old cartoon characters that would have the bad side one one shoulder and the good on another. Never imagined it would be you too....


 
i find it ironic that i'm on the side of righteousness.


----------



## sewingalot

^ I know, right?  (Okay you have officially been spammed by me in this thread, I need to stop setting such a bad example.)


----------



## problemman

And I'm the bad lol oh jeez


----------



## nonconductive

yea i think we should switch.:icon_mrgr


----------



## JamesHockey

Pics help getting back on track


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> Pics help getting back on track
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


im telling you, you cant see into the tank at the moment. im trying to see how long i can go before i flip out and nuke it.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> yea i think we should switch.:icon_mrgr


Evil Brad tells me to spam your journal, I cant's help myself.



JamesHockey said:


> Pics help getting back on track
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Yeah, I LOVE algae pictures. I don't want to be the only one without algae! By the way have you thought about cheating and dosing the water column with some excel or H2O2?


----------



## nonconductive

i usually just spot treat the anubias with it when needed.


----------



## sewingalot

I used to spot treat algae and I finally gave up. There is just so much! I have like a half bottle of excel leftover if you want it.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I used to spot treat algae and I finally gave up. There is just so much! I have like a half bottle of excel leftover if you want it.


i would think you'd need it as much as i do right now!

I started round one of chemical warfare sunday morning. already improving, though my water is a little cloudy now.


----------



## sewingalot

I don't use it anymore. I don't like the way it makes me feel (like seriously disturbing, lol) after using it and the old guy refuses to keep putting the excel in the tank for me. So, it sits collecting dust. You are welcome to it if you like, just send me a pm.

And no pictures to show the progress? What is up with you all and only showing pretty pictures? I want algae carnage! :tongue:


----------



## Karackle

I'm with Sara, I like to see pics of the good and the bad because then you can say "look what my tank recovered from, I'm so awesome" :hihi: 

it's your journal so i won't force you to post pics if you REALLY don't want to, but I really do like to see before and after pics :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

i snapped a few. so i will upload them later tonight, if i remember... but i'm sure i won't be allowed to forget.:hihi:


and i DID post some un-pretty pictures!


----------



## sewingalot

Karackle said:


> I'm with Sara, I like to see pics of the good and the bad because then you can say "look what my tank recovered from, I'm so awesome" :hihi:
> 
> it's your journal so i won't force you to post pics if you REALLY don't want to, but I really do like to see before and after pics :biggrin:


You tell him, Kara! Exactly - you can tell yourself you are totally awesome later on when you are happy with your tank. And when you aren't go back and look at the worst picture and say - at least it doesn't look that way anymore. 



nonconductive said:


> i snapped a few. so i will upload them later tonight, if i remember... but i'm sure i won't be allowed to forget.:hihi:
> 
> 
> and i DID post some un-pretty pictures!


No, you won't be able to forget. Especially now that I've got Kara to help me pester you. 

And I like un-pretty pictures so I don't feel so alone with my mess.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i snapped a few. so i will upload them later tonight, if i remember... but i'm sure i won't be allowed to forget.:hihi:
> 
> 
> and i DID post some un-pretty pictures!












Consider this a reminder. :icon_mrgr


----------



## Karackle

hahaha well you DID post some not so hot pics, but we like progress pics too! :biggrin:

so where are those pictures you snapped earlier today? I'm still not seeing them :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Funny, Kara. I am not seeing them, either. Should we start having a conversation about bad grammar and spelling? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

i spot treated almost every single leaf with h202. and raised the lights a good 5 inches. not to concerned about a carpet anymore.


----------



## Karackle

hmm...how interesting. Where oh where could they be? 

Yes I think we should discuss, in depth, the unfortunate prevalence of bad grammar and spelling on the forums :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

oh! you ninja'd me with your pictures! :hihi: i still can't believe how lush your anubias garden is!

And that's a great shot of the fishy! What kind is he?


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> oh! you ninja'd me with your pictures! :hihi: i still can't believe how lush your anubias garden is!
> 
> And that's a great shot of the fishy! What kind is he?


lol


----------



## nonconductive

apistogramma cacatuoides. they spawn but the fry never make it.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, crud. I had a really good post written up and now it will have to be abandoned since you actually got up some pictures.



Karackle said:


> i still can't believe how lush your anubias garden is!


Why do I want to giggle like a 13 year old boy when I read this? :icon_bigg Actually, I like your anubias, too. BTW, your algae is showing. You tank is great, I just wish you'd stop giving us unclickable thumbnails.  Seriously, though does your anubias ever flower? I got so made at mine for having it two years with no luck that I sent it to Kara. Watch it flower, now.

I love that apisto.....something or another. I am not even going to try to pronounce that. Are they hard to keep? (I'm thinking probably since you like have discus and all.)


----------



## nonconductive

haha. i guess you'll have to save it for tomorrow.

unclickable thumbnails? lol.

no they are easy to keep. breed like rabbits. yea they flower, awhile back one plant had 5-6 of them going at once. they eventually rot away though.


----------



## Karackle

she wants larger images so we can see even better what's going on in your tanks :hihi: 

beautiful apisto, looks like the tail is on fire, it's awesome! :biggrin:

I don't think i've ever had an anubias flower actually, but Ian's did, he has a GIANT anubias in his 60g that flowered once. Do you know he only has like .5 wpg T8 on that tank too and the only ferts come from the few fish and the eco-complete substrate from when the tank was new over two years ago :hihi: i'll have to get a picture of his tank posted sometime, it's a java fern and anubias JUNGLE! 

But i digress...


----------



## sewingalot

Don't worry, I'm saving it for a special spamming session. I know Kara will totally dig it, too.



nonconductive said:


> unclickable thumbnails? lol.





Karackle said:


> she wants larger images so we can see even better what's going on in your tanks


Yeah, that way I can see your algae better. Then I will call your walls blank canvases. :icon_mrgr

I am seeing a trend here on the anubias flowers. Maybe you have to be a boy to get them to flower? Hmm....either that or Ian and Nonc are more patient than us, Kara. What do you think?

I love that apisto whateveryoucallit. Take more pictures of that guy next time. 

Please?


----------



## nonconductive

you are right. men are more patient.

i'll try but he's shy.


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> I am seeing a trend here on the anubias flowers. Maybe you have to be a boy to get them to flower? Hmm....either that or Ian and Nonc are more patient than us, Kara. What do you think?


Interesting......that does seem to be a trend.....we should start a poll :hihi: But if by patient you mean "planted the tank 2 years ago, again when we moved, again when we moved again and otherwise hasn't touched it at all except to occasionally clean the filters and feed the fish but otherwise has left well enough alone" then yes, Ian is more patient than us :icon_lol: Maybe anubias really don't like to be disturbed?



sewingalot said:


> I love that apisto whateveryoucallit. Take more pictures of that guy next time.
> 
> Please?


I agree! apisto whatsitcalled is a beauty and we want more pictures! YAY! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Just tape an anubias or two on your forehead so he thinks you are part of the scenery. Haha, I love my humor! Yep, it must be patience. I have none. As you can probably tell by now.


----------



## Karackle

Hahahaha sounds like a plan! 

Also, I'm loving the new sig! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

You know, now that his journal rolled over to a new page, I think it's time for an update with a picture that is at least 800 x 600 pixels. Don't you? I'd even settle for a picture of a discus fish. Or sand. Oh, NonC!!! Get home from work and give us actual pictures that we don't need a magnifying glass to look at. :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

harharhar.... maybe you need glasses?


----------



## Karackle

I agree! Bigger pictures! Lots of them!!! :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

typical women.... never satisfied.....


----------



## CAM6467

Ouch! That kind of talk gets me _under_ the dog house!


----------



## nonconductive

CAM6467 said:


> Ouch! That kind of talk gets me _under_ the dog house!


lol


----------



## sewingalot

If I weren't such a lady, I'd comment. :biggrin: But, I am so sweet and innocent (as you know) that I won't say a word. Oh, and I have glasses...they are just really old. I should get out my contacts. Hey, this isn't about me. You are the tiny picture poster!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> If I weren't such a lady, I'd comment. :biggrin: But, I am so sweet and innocent (as you know) that I won't say a word. Oh, and I have glasses...they are just really old. I should get out my contacts. Hey, this isn't about me. You are the tiny picture poster!


i knew that probably opened up a whole world of size/satisfaction jokes.


----------



## sewingalot

Lucky for you it's family oriented around here, so I'm totally not saying anything.  Now, where are those pictures that I don't have to squint at?

o wood u understd my rqst better if it wir put dis way? u r rely wantn me to txt typ? cuz i do sumtimes :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i feel that this is an appropriate response.


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

[STRIKE]1) what is that even a picture of? [/STRIKE]

b) Sara, please don't talk (or rather...type) like that anymore. 

3) i require non-nano-sized-pictures! :hihi:

d) I'm quite easily satisfied - i just want a picture I can see ROFLOL! :icon_lol:


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i feel that this is an appropriate response.


_Best response......ever._ I'll get you back, though....and I am patient. Kara, I deserved that, yes? ROFLOLUIPMS!


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> _Best response......ever._ I'll get you back, though....and I am patient. Kara, I deserved that, yes? ROFLOLUIPMS!


HAHAHA I have to agree with that!!! :biggrin: i think what makes it is the "i feel this is an appropriate response" in conjunction with the picture. My stomach is in so much pain from laughing so hard!!! :icon_lol:

I'm DYING laughing over here....what does this: ROFLOLUIPMS! even mean?! LMAO! 

Also, I edited my previous post, the picture wasn't working the first time I looked and only the light was showing up for some reason lol


----------



## problemman

ROFLOLUIPMS

kara i think this says

roll on floor laughing out loud U intelligent pimp master sir....

i maybe wrong though


----------



## sewingalot

Nice try, but no. And Kara knows what it means. :flick: I'll give you a hint, you are partially correct.  Nonc - aybemay alkingtay iglatinpay illway etgay etterbay, argerlay icturespay esyay? leasepay? :biggrin:


----------



## problemman

yah and im sure she talks alien too....


----------



## sewingalot

Adbray owhay isway histay? Orfay atwhay itway isway orthway, onconductivenay isway away udeday. Histay isway otnay 
alienway, histay isway iglatinpay everyoneway ouldshay owknay iglatinpay ifway eythay areway eallyray oolcay. Oesday hattay
eanmay ouyay oday otnay owknay atwhay Iway amway ayingsay? 
Inway atthay asecay: irlsgay areway osay awesomeway atthay ouyay ishway ouyay ouldcay ebay oneway. Ahahay Anmay, Iway 
annotcay elievebay Iway usedway otay alktay ikelay histay orfay away owhay oolschay earyay. Itway onlyway ooktay oreverfay 
orfay emay otay ememberray owhay otay ypetay histay andway erethay isway obablypray errorsway, osay illfay inway ethay 
anksblay. Oncnay- ownay ancay Iway avehay omesay icturespay?

And in case you couldn't understand that, nonc is a guy, like a totally awesome one with a kickin' wife. (Even if he is mean to me and posts tiny pictures.) Didn't you know this? Keep up!


----------



## problemman

That was major spamage


----------



## sewingalot

Nope, not spam. It is a real language and actually means something...in fact it goes back to at least the late 1800s. I suspect nonc will figure it out, us being accounting people and all that jazz. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

ok, sewing your revenge was swift.....


----------



## nonconductive

ROFLOLUIPMS

rolling on the floor laughing out loud until i pee myself?


----------



## sewingalot

Hatway isway rongway oncnay oday ouyay otnay ikelay ethay ogressivepray anguagelay ofway iglatinpay? Ouyay owknay Iway earthay ouyay orway Iway ouldn'tway ebay esteringpay ouyay.



nonconductive said:


> ok, sewing your revenge was swift.....


Nope, not even close. This was just a reprieve to distract you. I'm still thinking of proper retaliation. Gonna post a normal sized picture or shall I continue planning? :icon_twis



nonconductive said:


> ROFLOLUIPMS
> 
> rolling on the floor laughing out loud until i pee myself?


You forgot _silly _at the end, but yup.


----------



## nonconductive

even though i know what it is, it still takes me a few minutes to decipher it.
and your attempts to persuade me have been futile. you're going to have to step it up a notch.:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Did you like that I threw in some spelling errors just to throw you off? Poor Brad was so confused. :biggrin: Your signature is really making me laugh, now. Kara's going to love it, by the way. Did you seriously just give me the green light to torment you? Oh boy.....how to do so and keep within forum guidelines. This is going to take some thought. Although....when do I get some pictures? 

Well, here's a video to help pass the time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPC7qzwxOMg&feature=pyv&ad=9859684408&kw=kevin bacon commercial


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Did you like that I threw in some spelling errors just to throw you off? Poor Brad was so confused. :biggrin: Your signature is really making me laugh, now. Kara's going to love it, by the way. Did you seriously just give me the green light to torment you? Oh boy.....how to do so and keep within forum guidelines. This is going to take some thought. Although....when do I get some pictures?
> 
> Well, here's a video to help pass the time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPC7qzwxOMg&feature=pyv&ad=9859684408&kw=kevin bacon commercial


 
yea thanks, those errors were throwing me off.:hihi:

and brad is not alone because i was struggling at first until i remembered it.

pictures? i don't know what those are. you see, i only post thumbnails.


----------



## sewingalot

Correction. Unclickable thumbnails. And here is a helpful link for you: http://www.thefreedictionary.com/picture

Actually I have a question in regards to your tank. If you had to do it all over again and time wasn't a factor, would you still set it up as a mud tank or would you have mineralized the soil first? Just trying to figure out how much further I want to go with the dirt that's been frozen on the porch all winter.


----------



## Karackle

My dogs must think I'm crazy, I'm sitting in the house alone laughing hysterically like a at this thread, but to them, i must appear to be laughing at nothing like a crazy person :hihi:. LOVING your new sig Nonc, loving it. And in case I didn't mention it Sara, totally digging yours too  

igpay atinlay. illiantbray.

I'm actually curious how you are liking the mud tank too though, because once I have a permanent desk in the office in my lab (a bunch of students are leaving over the summer so the desk i'm at now is temporary) I want to set up a tank if the boss gives me the OK so i'm always looking for new ideas.


----------



## problemman

Karackle said:


> My dogs must think I'm crazy, I'm sitting in the house alone laughing hysterically like a at this thread, but to them, i must appear to be laughing at nothing like a crazy person :hihi:


Favorite thing to read this week


----------



## Karackle

well, i do what i can


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem.....attempt #11 - Bad Poetry (co-written by Kara)

Non C
Can't you see
How much no clickable pictures are bugging me?

Join the dark side
Make that picture
at least 800 x 600 pixels wide

i need another verse and my mind is blank
did I tell you the last post of yours stank?


----------



## problemman

sewingalot said:


> Ahem.....attempt #11 - Bad Poetry (co-written by Kara)
> 
> Non C
> Can't you see
> How much no clickable pictures are bugging me?
> 
> Join the dark side
> Make that picture
> at least 800 x 600 pixels wide
> 
> i need another verse and my mind is blank
> did I tell you the last post of yours stank?


Wow that's funny.


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem.....Attempt 11b.

When I awake - 
me? I hope I no longer ache
from the beauty inside your heart
Give me a picture of living art!

Please, oh please I cannot stand it!
I'm running around like a crazy bandit
Sleep oh Sleep - When will it come?
Not until Nonc's tiny picture is undone

My eyes are crying
My soul is dying
I am starting to wish I not be born
Not seeing tank pictures have me torn


----------



## Karackle

Sara my dear, you have the gift of verse! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem......Attempt #q

I'm sad, I'm tired, I'm nodding my head
I'm just about to head off to bed
on the morrow if I've died
let it be known that I've tried

I begged, I pleaded, I feel upon my knees
And now I am asking,
Pretty Please?

NonC I write you words, you are my muse
So why must we confuse
the pain in my eyes from all the squinting?
and I'm exhausted from all the hinting!

So one last time I fall upon my knees
and beg you,
Pretty Please?


----------



## Karackle

_*best. 



poem. 



EVER!*_


----------



## problemman

Yet he has not said a thing lol


----------



## macclellan

Karackle said:


> Sara my dear, you have the gift of verse! :biggrin:


 That and/or free time.


----------



## nonconductive

lol. oh my!

i am sorry to say
that i will not post
a picture today.



sewingalot said:


> Actually I have a question in regards to your tank. If you had to do it all over again and time wasn't a factor, would you still set it up as a mud tank or would you have mineralized the soil first? Just trying to figure out how much further I want to go with the dirt that's been frozen on the porch all winter.



There are lots of things i would do differently but i'm not really sure if i would mineralize it.. i dont really have any complaints other than the massive amount of tannins i dealt with for months.


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> lol. oh my!
> 
> i am sorry to say
> that i will not post
> a picture today.


Yer a stubborn one, ain't ye?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> Yer a stubborn one, ain't ye?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


 
i've posted more pics of my aquarium in the last couple weeks than i have in my whole lifetime.

i will MAYBE take a photo this weekend and post.:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

LMAO! dug through this thread for the first time today (very good read). Sara your tough on the OP. Cool tank guy (and love your little one (CO2 ninja) , my last one just turned 12 this year)


----------



## problemman

nonconductive said:


> i've posted more pics of my aquarium in the last couple weeks than i have in my whole lifetime.
> 
> I will maybe take a photo this weekend and post.:hihi:


full of lies you are!


----------



## nonconductive

lie? who me?:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Wkndracer, my pal! You just need to think of it as my giving him free publicity. (It's working, isn't it?) I am building the anticipation for the new actual 800 x 600 pictures. It's not my fault nonc's unfaltering....

Mac - free time. (This has been a quiet couple of weeks. The doctors have put my grandma on rest from chemo, my mom is feeling better for the first time in months, my brother has discovered Netflix (why didn't I think of this earlier???) and I am waiting on news from the doctor for myself. And combine that with insomnia......LOL) Luckily for nonc, it'll all be chaotic soon, so maybe I will give him rest?

And the love of pestering.



nonconductive said:


> There are lots of things i would do differently but i'm not really sure if i would mineralize it.. i dont really have any complaints other than the massive amount of tannins i dealt with for months.


You've pretty much made me think I'm just going to dump the half mineralized soil in the tank and just forget about the rest. I have to tear down the tank to reseal it anyway soon. Have any tips on what you do when you are replanting?

Is the tanins from the driftwood? I actually kind of like the look of tanins, reminds me of the creeks around here. What did you do to get rid of them? Or did it just go away on it's own?

That reminds me. I don't care if this is the most pictures you've taken, I love your tank and want to see a nice picture.



nonconductive said:


> lol. oh my!
> 
> i am sorry to say
> that i will not post
> a picture today.


Ahem.......attempt #operation get more pictures


Nights of insomnia - how soon we forget
Last night I slept, hoping to win my bet
I awake this morn to find words of regret
wondering - Do you long for the days before we met?

Dear nonc, why do you torture me?
Take a picture that I can see!
Forget a large picture - just more than an inch
Come on and click that camera, it's a cinch

I can write you passages of longing forever
I really am that clever.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> You've pretty much made me think I'm just going to dump the half mineralized soil in the tank and just forget about the rest. I have to tear down the tank to reseal it anyway soon. Have any tips on what you do when you are replanting?


Aw that's pretty much what you said after looking at my thread.
I think your dirt scared :icon_roll, ya kno, most lady's don't like to get they're nails dirty LOL

As nonc posted earlier pick a scape and stick with it is the best plan as moving rooted plants is a PITA with a dirt tank. Can be done but not easy. Better to trim down to a stump or cut out the root ball leaving all the runners but that kills the plant though so no passing them on in SnS threads. I avoided hardscape in mine opting for all plants along with floaters and emerged growth. Never really had any algae problems that way. I've corrected that mistake with the tank I flooded last night :tongue: added potash, clay, two different sands and flourite to this one along with the MGOC so it will be crazy I'm sure.

BIG PICS PLZ 800x600 as my monitor is small and my glasses are dirty .


----------



## sewingalot

In my defense, the mud is just now thawing out. It's been a block of ice for months.  MGOC? Oh wow. Let's see.....miracle grow organic content? Seriously, I am looking for pictures to see if I should take the dive into soil tanks more than the little 10 gallon I set up for my mom. And non c needs to post some pictures that I can see to help give me courage.

Do you think he'll get tired of my bad poetry and talking about dirt substrate enough to snap a picture? I bet it'll be a green glass shot. LOL!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Sara told me I needed to come over here and spam.

Her wish is my command, so here I am.



That's my lame attempt at a limerick and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## wkndracer

Picture picture please
Whining woman make me pee
post a pic and create some glee

Picture picture plz 
click the shutter
excuse the clutter
please don’t mutter
copy paste and plz make haste
all these posts are bandwidth waste 
fuzzy focus fine 
a single shot is just divine
just post the pic and so we won’t whine

Picture picture plz 
the need is dire
post the pic or face Sara’s ire


----------



## JamesHockey

wkndracer said:


> Picture picture please
> Whining woman make me pee
> post a pic and create some glee
> 
> Picture picture plz
> click the shutter
> excuse the clutter
> please don’t mutter
> copy paste and plz make haste
> all these posts are bandwidth waste
> fuzzy focus fine
> a single shot is just divine
> just post the pic and so we won’t whine
> 
> Picture picture plz
> the need is dire
> post the pic or face Sara’s ire


Anyone wanna post the pic in my sig 20 times?









Post a pic or I sick my doggie on u 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

Good, good, Laura. Love the limerick.  Wkndracer - perfection. I laughed till I clapped my hands like a child! James, why not? LOL

Ahem....attempt #come out of hiding, I know you are lurking

We may not always see eye-to-eye,
but we always know when to let by gones be by
My sweet, my muse
Your lack of attention is making me get the blues

Whine, I will. Whine, I must!
Please give me a nice picture before I combust!
Did you know I really hate to ryhme?
Remind me to tell you another time

Others are yearning for my voice to cease
So why not give them some blessed peace?


----------



## wkndracer

Where's the picture already? 










The dog woke up with all the whining


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha!


The rain is gone, my pale skin's begging for sun
For now, I am leaving, as I know you have a job needing done
Yet - If I come back and there's no tank picture
Then let the games become quite the adventure!
cause if you think that my vision's unfolding
just wait to see what I'm withholding!


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, and non c - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crjlOTkzL80

:hihi::hihi::hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

LOL.

i see you're pulling out the reserves.

-clears throat-

you see i am here at work
while you are going berzerk
rounding up all your friends
and pestering me til no end.
pictures will have to wait
until another date.
when i can finally take no more
is when you will see pictures galore.:hihi:

btw this is quite entertaining.

although the scary dog pic is pretty convincing.....


----------



## wkndracer

*WARNING! WARNING! WILL ROBINSON!*


Hell hath no fury like a woman without pictures..... 

(I'm outta here before she comes after me)


----------



## sewingalot

You best be glad it's my dog's 10th birthday
Or you'd really see more of what I want to say
Yet, in a few we are taking him for a hike
So consider the next few hours relief from the spike

Be glad for now, that I entertain.
Because later on I'll become a pain :icon_twis
Don't tell me pictures will have to wait!
Or you'll come to regret this date.

Do you realizing how much staying PG
is hurting the true poet within me?
Happy you should be, that it's forbidden such a post
Or you'd see this turn into a roast.

With sleep my bulb is bright, longer dim
Pretty soon you'll stop denying me on a baseless whim
You'll be wishing me well, to no longer be sick,
without the time, I wouldn't pull such a trick.

wkndracer may come to help you
but that will simply not do
Only pictures will give me reason
To stop this madness, to stop this treason

Do you know how hard it is for me to rhyme
Every single, pointless silly line?


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> *WARNING! WARNING! WILL ROBINSON!*
> 
> 
> Hell hath no fury like a woman without pictures.....
> 
> (I'm outta here before she comes after me)


 
haha danger will robinson.


----------



## nonconductive

you've gotta be running on fumes by now lol



sewingalot said:


> Do you know how hard it is for me to rhyme
> Every single, pointless silly line?


----------



## sewingalot

Fumes, my dear, oh no.
For hours and hours, I can go.
Consider the next hours a reprive
Upon the time, you must believe

I'll be conjuring, I'll be thinking
Of more beautiful words you will be drinking
My husband is running late
Or else I'd be out on a date.

However, relief you'll hear, 
He just called, soon he'll be near.
And then you can breathe a relief, a sigh
Until it becomes late in the nigh

So don't worry about the rhyming,
I'll find a way to come up with the timing.
Just so you know, 
I'd rather not go.

Tormenting you is my passion,
it's much more in fashion.


----------



## sewingalot

Ahem......attempt #this is getting seriously serious.


Non c, you're truly my muse
my words were lost, I was begging for clues.
But inside me, you awoke a creature
Off topic - did you know my husband's a teacher?
So, my love, give me a picture!
Before my words get much more stricter.

Don't make me sneaky and have your wife replace your aquarium
With an isty-bitsy teeny terrarium.
Watch my status light go from green to red
Don't let that make you feel at all misled.

I will log on sometime tonight.
Just to see your pictures in moonlight.
So for now, I bid you ado
And you can sit at work and stew.


----------



## Karackle

there is some amazing poetry happening today
i find when i read it i just shout "HOORAY!"

However my friend, you are not in the clear
I feel I too must harass you my dear

I just want a picture that is nice and tall
you know algae won't bother us at all

all you must do is point, shoot and post
and then to your name we will all toast

we might even stop pestering you all the day long
but perhaps instead we will write you a song 

but only if the new picture is not minuscule
a nice large picture is part of the rule

a CLICKABLE thumbnail would even suffice
since small journal pictures it seems is your vice 

I hope you realize how sincere we are 
with our sweet poems that are not bizarre

i can't believe it, i've written a ton
this poetry war is extremely fun

but i hope it doesn't cover our message to you
that we just want a picture we can easily view

thank you for reading this silly old poem
and please post a picture as soon as you're home.


----------



## nonconductive

haha!

the creativity is indeed overflowing
but alas it is not enough.


----------



## Karackle

A reminder that i failed to mention before
remember that you are algae stud #4

and I am Ω, and sara is 2
so when i say we love algae you know it is true

you think your tank is not up to par
but we think the snail art makes it a star 

so don't be afraid we'll mock and we'll judge 
we only want pictures, on that we won't budge!


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha




Karackle said:


> A reminder that i failed to mention before
> remember that you are algae stud #4
> 
> and I am Ω, and sara is 2
> so when i say we love algae you know it is true
> 
> you think your tank is not up to par
> but we think the snail art makes it a star
> 
> so don't be afraid we'll mock and we'll judge
> we only want pictures, on that we won't budge!


----------



## nonconductive

i'm sitting here trying to come up with something clever when i should be working.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Sara, you've discovered your true calling.


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Sara, you've discovered your true calling.


i guess its not sewing after all.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, Kara. Priceless. Loving this latest set.  
I built off what you last said - I'll see how this one's met. 
And since I see you've mentioned my calling and sewing guys, 
I'll have to put that in if no picture arrives.


Ahem......Attempt #dogs snoring happily.

The dogs are tired
The sun's expired.
I put on my specs but I still can't see
Any of the pictures posted for me

Nature has algae, so don't you sweat
Give me a picture, there's no need to fret
Hey - You should have been working 
Instead of lurking!

You've been bad,
You're boss may be mad
NonConductive ---
you weren't very productive

Posting larger pictures it's really easy
Why not show a picture, if not only for the newbie?
I promise not to look
I'll even put down my computer for a book.

In the words of Amy, "scoot, scoot."
Or your hiny will get my boot.
Post a picture, close this door
Before you are kicked right on the floor.

Post a picture, hurry quick.
Before these poems start making people sick.
You may stomp, you may curse,
but remember, I can think of another verse.

Algae stud?
Huh. More like picture dud.
Your wife is pretty, your son adorable.
But you my sir, are just deplorable.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Algae stud?
> Huh. More like picture dud.


 
that made me laugh


----------



## sewingalot

Not giving up yet?
I'll have a worthy opponent for this poetry set. :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot, sewingalot
you must not sew that much
because you're always on your computer
harrassing me and such.
you're on in the morning
you're on all night long
your obsessive need for pictures
is really, really wrong.


----------



## sewingalot

When I was young I used to sew
Because I was bored, because I was po'
Laura says moving words are my calling
Little did she know it's actually dry-walling.

You no longer need to laugh
All I want is a photograph!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## problemman

wkndracer said:


> Picture picture please
> Whining woman make me pee
> post a pic and create some glee
> 
> Picture picture plz
> click the shutter
> excuse the clutter
> please don’t mutter
> copy paste and plz make haste
> all these posts are bandwidth waste
> fuzzy focus fine
> a single shot is just divine
> just post the pic and so we won’t whine
> 
> Picture picture plz
> the need is dire
> post the pic or face Sara’s ire


YOU JUST GOT SERVED! WORD HOME SLICE!

Lmao

if you rap that it really sounds cool!

Sara I think he just put you out of the running


----------



## wkndracer

YEAH! (pic post haha)

ty


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Little did she know it's actually dry-walling.


spackle that crack!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> spackle that crack!


----------



## problemman

I just read the other ones! Lmao this is great!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


> spackle that crack!


I was happy to see the picture, algae and all
But after that comment, not cool, I feel so small. 

If I could, I would type in my sleep
Because I am always thinking this deep.
Nonc- didn't you want discussions with language progression?
Well, what do you think of my poetic succession?

Imagine, think a little if you would
If we always rhymed - I think we should.
Full of conversation now my brain is churning
While yours is smoking, wait.....do I smell burning?

On the computer morning, noon and night I may set.
That's cause I'm asking has "nature made a man of you yet?"
On your profiling I've been creeping,
It looks like you sew, too - hey you're into sequencing!


----------



## nonconductive

*i would go out tonight but i havent got a stitch to wear.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGnjrTkv1gs
will nature make a man of me yet?


----------



## sewingalot

Good thing I started really celebrating the holiday. 
Or for that picture, you'd really pay.
By the way, nice song.
Have you liked The Smiths long?

So until I am feeling more responsible, better.
I am done writing you a poetic letter.
NonC, now that the picture up and it's all done.
Let it be known, in my eyes, that means I've won.


----------



## nonconductive

i was really into them about 15 years ago. now i like da boom boom boom grrrr.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x0vsL8xaWw

if you think you are victorious, then i will let you continue to think that


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> if you think you are victorious, then i will let you continue to think that


That song will have to wait, my connection sucks right now. I guess we should get that cable guy out here to fix the line since the tree pulled it off the house.... I have a long list of songs in my queue. So I am sad, but oh well. I am signing off in a minute anyway. Will have to continue this battle another day.

Are you sure that's not what losers say?  
Or are you trying to tell me you to continue this way?
I could write more if you like. Remember, I can always stay up all night.
And in the morning, you may sign and groan "Oh look at this mess, the sight."


----------



## nonconductive

I feel like I'm reading a Dr. Seuss book.


----------



## problemman

nonconductive said:


> I feel like I'm reading a Dr. Seuss book.


Amen! Ugh and even those are a pain!


----------



## sewingalot

I truly apologize, Nonconductive. I will go back and delete my posts immediately if you like. Just say the word. I thought it was fun between us, but I am not really out to upset anyone, especially you. As we've been discussing through pm you only have to say the word. I'm sending you a pm now.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I truly apologize, Nonconductive. I will go back and delete my posts immediately if you like. Just say the word. I thought it was fun between us, but I am not really out to upset anyone, especially you. As we've been discussing through pm you only have to say the word. I'm sending you a pm now.


 
What??? I was having fun! No harm, no foul!

Nothing I said was serious! :frown:


----------



## rickztahone

i was expecting a last page pic...now i'm sad


----------



## macclellan

Part of the art of comedy is knowing when a joke is played out before it happens. It's a skill I lack.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> What??? I was having fun! No harm, no foul!
> 
> Nothing I said was serious! :frown:


Good, that is all that matters. I will allow your journal to get back on track. I can always pm you bad poetry. :icon_mrgr


----------



## nonconductive

Rick, I just posted one! They only asked for one.:icon_mrgr

Mac, me too I can never let a joke die.

Sewing, Sara, Sara, No time is a good time for goodbye:hihi:

Problem, I wasnt serious!



how did this get so serious? geez!


----------



## nonconductive

I think the thumb tacks are a nice touch.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Sewing, Sara, Sara, No time is a good time for goodbye:hihi:


Do you see the storm brewing in my eyes? :icon_cool LOL. I haven't thought about that song in a long time. Nice. Personally, I think the thumbtacks add just the right amount of WV flair.  Thanks for the picture, it is very lovely.


----------



## nonconductive

i figured in WV you widdled your own tacks with a hunting knife? :icon_mrgr


----------



## sewingalot

Touche! I use my hunting knife to clean out my ears. FWIW. Go to sleep! That way, we can annoy each other tomorrow. :hihi: (P.S. Thanks for letting me win.)


----------



## problemman

nonconductive said:


> Problem, I wasnt serious!
> 
> how did this get so serious? geez!


I let it get serious that's why. I had been irritated all night and I took it out here. My bad. story y'all


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Touche! I use my hunting knife to clean out my ears. FWIW. Go to sleep! That way, we can annoy each other tomorrow. :hihi: (P.S. Thanks for letting me win.)


ouch! i figured it was the right thing to do (even if you cant actually see anything):hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

problemman said:


> I let it get serious that's why. I had been irritated all night and I took it out here. My bad. story y'all


no worries.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> ouch! i figured it was the right thing to do (even if you cant actually see anything):hihi:


If you think that's painful, you should see what I was planning next.  I used to have excellent sight before visiting your journal with itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow polka dot.....pictures.

By the way, I have some more bad poetry for you. Let me know whenever you want to hear it. :icon_mrgr


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> If you think that's painful, you should see what I was planning next.  I used to have excellent sight before visiting your journal with itsy bitsy teeny weenie yellow polka dot.....pictures.
> 
> By the way, I have some more bad poetry for you. Let me know whenever you want to hear it. :icon_mrgr


 
Should i add a disclaimer that says WARNING: May Cause Vision Loss?


Fire away!


----------



## sewingalot

I think so. Should I add a disclaimer to my posts that says: It is my intent to annoy you?

You asked for it. Let it be known. :hihi:

Was this expected? 
Truthfully, yes. 
I never thought much of myself. 
and I suspect if you berate yourself long enough,
it is only a matter of time before there is no more room for stability. 

You want stop hating yourself
– but you don’t know how. 
Here it is 6:45 in the morning
and 
I could not sleep after a night of tossing and turning. 

Forty-one days, 
and I am still unhappy. 
Somewhere between dusk and dawn, 
this happened to occur to me:

until I learned to accept everything about me. 
happiness is only a memory
That means looking at every flaw in my life 
and 
still finding peace at the end of the day. 

This will not be effortless, 
as I have always wished great things for my life, 
and 
I am realizing I don’t even like the ideals I set.


----------



## nonconductive

Ever thought about going to an open mic night?


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha, um no. I'd never, ever speak in public. Until last night, I honestly forgot that people other than the friends in on the gag were reading these silly posts. I promise I'm done.....for now. (Although I know you are seriously sad about this game ending.) Just wanted to give you something that didn't rhyme. Imagine how rich you'll be when I become famous. :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

sewingalot said:


> . I promise I'm done.....for now. (Although I know you are seriously sad about this game ending.) Just wanted to give you something that didn't rhyme. Imagine how rich you'll be when I become famous. :hihi:


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOO:thumbsdow

i call for more MORE! i have enjoyed all these poems (however far off topic some have been... sewing) LOL 

now that you have ppl addicted you cant just quit! :icon_conf

i demand more poems! from all of you. 

i can not write them, but i like reading them...

Amy


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, Amy! You only like them cause I mentioned you in one of them.  I think some people didn't realize that nonc and I are really good friends. That's why we like to argue. That and he is ALWAYS wrong and won't admit it. I feel sorry for his gorgeous wife. :biggrin:

(But it would be nice to hear funny poems from the others, especially the author of this journal. Maybe I should invite them over to my journal, what do you think? LMAO)


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> I feel like I'm reading a Dr. Seuss book.


I was thinking that yesterday! But definitely in a good way, who doesn't love Dr. Seuss (BRAD!) :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> ouch! i figured it was the right thing to do (even if you cant actually see anything):hihi:


we totally appreciate it :bounce: all we wanted was a large picture, did you not read my poem? we enjoy algae and snail art! :biggrin:



nonconductive said:


> Should i add a disclaimer that says WARNING: May Cause Vision Loss?


Perhaps that wouldn't be a bad idea 



sewingalot said:


> I think so. Should I add a disclaimer to my posts that says: It is my intent to annoy you?


NO! Because poems are AWESOME! (see Amy's post if you don't believe me :hihi


----------



## Karackle

I was thoroughly enjoying reading and writing the poems too. 
Perhaps I shall always speak in rhyme
I agree with Sara it should happen all the time
Life would be better I really do think
if we always had rhymes, and maybe a drink
But for now i'll stop rhyming 
i think it's good timing
for the picture is here
So I thank you my dear


----------



## sewingalot

Kara, you are too funny! Loving your poem. :0) Guess what, though? I actually have a journal related question!!!

What kind of fish are those? I really like them, but I am too blind to recognize the species. :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

should i change the name of this thread to _the beatnik lounge_?

those are black neons.


----------



## wkndracer

rename the tank,
_*The Poetry Pond*_


----------



## sewingalot

Loving the neons! I'll take 12. Come on, you won't even miss 'em. From what I've seen your tank is usually green. :icon_mrgr

Haha, beatnik. I love Kerouac! What about this?










I'll totally pick up smoking and call you _Daddy-O_

And since I said I didn't say anything about not posting Bobby Brown......
_
Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
Tell me why I don't need commission
Make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
It's my prerogative

They say I'm *crazy *I really don't care
That's my prerogative
_
. . .
_
It's the way that I wanna live
I can do just what I feel
No one can tell me what to do
'Cause what I'm doing I'm doing for you (non-c)

Don't get me wrong
I'm really not souped
Ego trips is not my thing
All these strange relationships
Really gets me down_


:icon_mrgr


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> i figured in WV you widdled your own tacks with a hunting knife? :icon_mrgr


For the record- this is not a good post to read out of context... ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Karackle

We have black neons in Ian's 60g, is that one glolight i see in with the bunch too? The black neons are cool fish, i love the little red "headlights" they have on their eyes


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> We have black neons in Ian's 60g, is that one glolight i see in with the bunch too? The black neons are cool fish, i love the little red "headlights" they have on their eyes


 
yea he was mixed in with them.


and sewing...

flim flam skidaddle skeebop dop hepcat, don't be square, play me some skins.


----------



## sewingalot

You are cracking me up, non-c. But since you posted a picture, I am remaining quiet just as I promised. (But I didn't say for how long, haha!)


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> rename the tank,
> _*The Poetry Pond*_


haha nice


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Haha, Amy! You only like them cause I mentioned you in one of them.  I think some people didn't realize that nonc and I are really good friends. That's why we like to argue. That and he is ALWAYS wrong and won't admit it. I feel sorry for his gorgeous wife. :biggrin:
> 
> (But it would be nice to hear funny poems from the others, especially the author of this journal. Maybe I should invite them over to my journal, what do you think? LMAO)


I must have blew right past this.

lol. if you were to ask my wife, she would tell you that 99.99999% of the time i am in the right, and when i fall outside of that i will gladly admit it..... now getting her to admit that she's wrong is another story.....:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Go figure. You actually miss one of my posts. If you'd take me off your ignore list we could communicate much easier. :flick: When I send you those shrimp next week, I am copying and pasting that message and addressing it to your gal. :icon_twis That'll show you to post tiny pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

*watch my words & cool my circuits down*

have trouble reaching that back corner of your tank?

wear these:









and since sewingalot LOVES gas masks:









would you believe i wore this contraption out every saturday night with a "space man suit" full of wires and flashing LED's. I dont know how i used to breathe in this thing. it got so hot. pretty silly actually. I'm pretty sure i convinced myself i was the borg.


----------



## nonconductive

i guess i forgot to top this one off.









it was full of Pogostemon stellatus









oh well, 1 down 5 more to go.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahahahahahahahaha! That tank is priceless. Please don't tell me there were fish in there. 

And for the record, those shoes are AWESOME! Reminds me of a pair I still have from the 90s.

Onto the important off topic question of the century: How did you stand wearing all of that? I really think I'd die of heat exhaustion..... However, if there is ever a mass fall out, I'm heading to your house pronto.

By the way......even pictures of yourself are isty-bitsy. I think you need a tutorial....want me to write one in a poetic format? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

plants only. not even snails. i really wouldnt let fish or anything dry up.

i was dripping with sweat and eye liner by the end of the night. (though my hair still stood straight up):hihi: 

i would have to take the mask off to breathe every so often. the hose was connected to some backpack i made that looked like the ghostbusters pack haha. not to mention my friends would unhook it without me knowing and put there hands over the end. Then all of the sudden there was no air coming in and i would panic but couldn't get it off because it was suctioned to my face. A good laugh was had by all (but me).:hihi:

you can do all the sweet talking, and rhyming you want but there aint no way i'm posting a 800x600 pic of myself!


Edit: oh, yea i can't believe you quoted bobby brown lol


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps

How's the tank? Any pictures?


----------



## macclellan

nonconductive said:


> you can do all the sweet talking, and rhyming you want but there aint no way i'm posting a 800x600 pic of myself!


Fine. I will.


----------



## nonconductive

oh man you better delete that!!!!!!! lol


----------



## nonconductive

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> How's the tank? Any pictures?


 
did someone put you up to this? :hihi: i guess if they did, you would have asked in rhyme.

its still recovering, no new pics yet. glass is green at the moment.


----------



## sewingalot

But didn't Bobby Brown just seem so appropriate for you? Common, we all know he's your favorite singer. I promised not to post any poetry if I got a picture for at least a few hours, but I HAD to post something. 

Eye liner and and sweat. Was the sweat from panicking from not being able to breath? Your friends are evil in a hilarious way. :help:

I want some of that hair product. My hair is always a mess. I kind of wish the 70's 'natural' look was still in just for my sake. :icon_roll Actually, Earl snuck a few pictures of me yesterday that looked halfway presentable because of the dog pulling me face first into an algaed-creek bed and my hair had that 'sleeked back' look. And for once, my hair doesn't look so freaking auburn. :tongue:



MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> How's the tank? Any pictures?


Look at this, someone is actually asking for a picture of your tank. I guess he hasn't realized that this is what our poetry war is all about, huh? How about you comply, non c, like a good boy?



macclellan said:


> Fine. I will.


Thank you, mac. Non c is kinda cute for such a nerd.  *runs to hide behind Kara*


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps

haha, sorry about your poetry war- but I am interested whether using soil resulted in better growth or did anything bad happen? I have soil in my 2.5 gallon and just wanted to compare


----------



## nonconductive

if you want a simple, easy to maintain planted tank. soil is the way to go.


----------



## nonconductive

The secret to awesome hair is knox gelatin or elmer's glue. shhhhhh


you could always bring back that 70's look and start a trend! Nthing wrong with auburn, but if you dont like it why dont you dye it?

no the sweating was from being ina place with no ventilation that was packed full of other hot sweaty people.

shuckssss us city folk can be purty too. 


thanks for the backhanded compliment:hihi:

and fyi when that song came out i did indeed like it.


----------



## sewingalot

I want a tank full of dirt.
But I'm afraid it's going to hurt.
I like to stay squeaky and clean
but, soil tanks, they are so green!
(especially non-c's snail art canvases)

I'm supposed to be fasting, so gelatin is out. Ha! I have elmers in the back room though...

City folk are usually purty than us country gals. You've got war paints. :hihi: I have a suggestion to cure you of hot sweaty places: Air Conditioning. I don't mind my hair color, it's a funky one. It changes colors with the season. (Plus I used to dye my hair all through high school. If you are nice to me, I'll share my dorky pictures.)

I knew you secretly liked Bobby Brown. I bet you also like Billy Ray Cyrus. And you are welcome for the country compliment.


----------



## nonconductive

i do not like billy ray's music. but i did have mullet envy when i've seen older pics of him.

and im always nice.


----------



## sewingalot

You are lucky Kara's watching the Carrier (she may get scared looking at your picture after that movie), or I'd have her on here to annoy you with me. 

I'll see if I can dig a few up when I was sporting blonde hair and my nose ring. :hihi:

Nice?
Cold as ice.


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> I'll see if I can dig a few up when I was sporting blonde hair and my nose ring. :hihi:
> 
> .


Dooo it!



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

"Ground control to major, Tom"
It's one of my favorite lines in a song.
David Bowie, he's da bomb.
See you all dressed up makes me want to play Pong

You told me you've been wishin
For us to continue this poetry audition
So here I am back after a brief remission.
But let it be known to all - it's with your permission.

I even asked Kyle,
He said go ahead and compile
Post off-topic in his journal all you like
Until that is, he goes on a hunger strike.

So with your blessing,
and with my confessing....
You really don't know with whom you've been messing.
All day the thoughts, the words I've been repressing -
I'll start addressing, 
expressing, 
caressing.

My fingers I'll be sticking
With sewing needles I will feel pricking ()
All night I'll be up to finish my task
To make it easier for you to breath with that mask.
Your friends will ask
How is it you can now coolingly bask?

I will make you a suit 
To put on with each boot
So on the dance floor, you can "Scoot, scoot!"

While everyone else is sweating and liner is dripping,
You and your pretty wife won't be.........tipping. (gotta stay PG, loL)
What did you think you'd catch me slipping?

With the goal now done,
which was to provide you some fun. 
I'm off to watch a "Married with Children" rerun.


----------



## nonconductive

i have bad news. this tank crashed.

i was cleaning the glass this morning, and could see some nasty ammonia burns on fish.

tested the parameters and they were through the roof.

going to see if somebody will take the discus today.


----------



## sewingalot

This really, really, really blows.  Are you going to keep the rest of the fish and the tank up? I can send you some floaters to help suck up those nasty parameters if you like. Easy to remove, too. LMK.


----------



## macclellan

whoah, how did the crash happen?


----------



## Karackle

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about the crash! I hope you successfully find (found) someone to take the discus for you and I hope you get to the bottom of the crash so you can get the tank back on track, if that's what you plan to do that is.


----------



## nonconductive

ammonia @ 8.0

nitrate @ 80ppm

not sure what i'm going to do as far as the tank itself or other inhabitants. if no one takes the fish, theyre just going to have to ride it out through water changes. i'm probably going to have to use tap water. i only have like 40 gallons of r/o stored up


----------



## nonconductive

mac, i wish i knew. really sucks. NASTY fin damage. this happened almost overnight because they were fine yesterday when i fed them.


----------



## nonconductive

soil smells fine except for a small little area.


----------



## nonconductive

i tested the parameters the other day when i was topping off, and they were all in acceptable ranges. so what gives?


----------



## SkyGrl

damn this sucks! i hope everyone makes it! keep us updated!

Amy


----------



## sewingalot

8.0! That _is _quick. Could the food be bad? A dead fish hiding somewhere? I would start looking for a carcass. Do you have prime or an ammonia lock? You can dose up to 5xs the amount of prime safely in order to lock up those toxins.


----------



## nonconductive

all large fish are accounted for but one. i cant find a carcass though. he doesnt like to come out because he's at the bottom of the pecking order, so that doesn't necessarily mean its dead. theres places i can't see, or get into.

i changed 40 gallons of water and overdosed prime. which wasnt easy because i'm not exactly agile since i'm about to give birth to my 4th kidney stone in the last few months.

ammonia lock scares me.

btw im still waiting for the blonde ambition '11 tour to stop at my thread. i have presale tickets!


----------



## sewingalot

EEK. I don't even know how you are standing upright with that issue going on, let alone change that much water. Ammo lock isn't bad, it's just Aliphatic Amine Salts. It's been used in combination with that fancy named clay to clean up organic waste. Here is an article, but it is a bit old. Of course, I don't have delicate fish like you do, so I'd probably be scared to add anything I wasn't used to.

Anyway, prime is better, and it's my preference for water conditioners. Some of the others have this nasty stuff in them (aloe?) that makes the top of the water get that nasty oily look to it. How can that be good? Keep us updated on the tank.

BTW - nice one. That comment was actually very appropriate and hilarious.


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> i have bad news. This tank crashed.
> 
> I was cleaning the glass this morning, and could see some nasty ammonia burns on fish.
> 
> Tested the parameters and they were through the roof.
> 
> Going to see if somebody will take the discus today.


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## nonconductive

sewing: because im tough like that.


james: thats what i said.


----------



## nonconductive

the high amount of ammonia and nitrate caused my staurogyne to melt completely. but toxicity doesnt happen.


----------



## wkndracer

Reading that the tank crashed last night was a bummer and a concern. Anything you can point a finger at yet as the cause?


----------



## Cuchulainn

Sorry to hear. Have you found any bodies yet? Do you use prefilters on the canisters to keep live foods out?
I feel for ya, but know you will be able to get things back to normal


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> the high amount of ammonia and nitrate caused my staurogyne to melt completely. but toxicity doesnt happen.


You know, you should really let those fish borrow your gas mask right now. Speaking of toxicity, didn't you hear that if you would just use one of the more popular methods to fertilize your tank, this would have prevented all your recent troubles? *runs to hide behind......wait, where did everyone go?*

Were you able to save any of the staurogyne? How are your fish doing today?


----------



## JamesHockey

I'm thinking that what happened with the co2 is also what happened here....


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

JamesHockey said:


> I'm thinking that what happened with the co2 is also what happened here....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Wait....I'm confused. Where did this co2 comment come from? I don't remember co2 being mentioned. Just asking because I am lost (as usual).


----------



## nonconductive

no it wasnt co2.

haha sewing, poking the bear? 
been there done that. i refuse to stroke the ego of tyranny.

ammonia is down to .25

i still dont know where its coming from but i havent seen the 6th discus, nor can find a body. if it wasnt for the fin damage etc. they are acting completely normal, begging for food, bickering, following me across the room.

theres 5 or 6 sad little stems.


----------



## sewingalot

You know me and stick poking.  Did I mention I've gotten a few snake bites back in the day? True dat. FYI - Don't listen to older siblings when they tell you to pick up a black snake....

Glad to here the ammonia is back down to at least a manageable level. If you are still missing that one fish and haven't found anything, my bets are still on that causing the ammonia spike. Do you have snails or shrimp? They can usually clean up a body pretty quick. Gross....

Glad to hear your fish are doing better already! You should take a picture to celebrate! (Can't blame a girl for trying....)

That's all you need, one lone sad stem can be saved!


----------



## nonconductive

Cuchulainn said:


> Sorry to hear. Have you found any bodies yet? Do you use prefilters on the canisters to keep live foods out?
> I feel for ya, but know you will be able to get things back to normal


i have a prefilter on the pump, but not the canister intakes. i did open them up and there was nothing unusual.


----------



## sewingalot

Have you looked around the tank for a possible jumper?


----------



## Karackle

I'm glad to hear you're getting the tank, if not back to normal, at least stabilized for now and that the fish are doing ok, all things considered. That is certainly a serious ammonia spike in such a short amount of time! How strange. 

Sara is right though, all you need is 1 stem to recultivate a plant! It doesn't even have to be super healthy, just alive.

And sorry to hear about the kidney stone! Make sure you take care of yourself there too man!


----------



## nonconductive

*the little snakeskin that couldn't*

i found the carcass. but did it cause the spike, or did the spike cause it?

it looked pretty fresh.


----------



## macclellan

Depends on how decayed it is. A dead discus has to emit a lot of ammonia.


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> Depends on how decayed it is. A dead discus has to emit a lot of ammonia.


there was really no decay, everythingwas intact and didnt stink yet. also i didnt find any snails on him, so it had to of been fairly fresh right?

im still not sure which caused which.


----------



## JamesHockey

soory about being confusing i meant that maybe your child dumped some ferts in there the other day 'trying to be like daddy'


----------



## nonconductive

JamesHockey said:


> soory about being confusing i meant that maybe your child dumped some ferts in there the other day 'trying to be like daddy'


 
i thought about that, but the ferts are locked up, and he isnt tall enough to put anything into the tank.


----------



## sewingalot

I'm still saying it was the fish. It doesn't take long at all to see an ammonia spike from a dead fish. That's a pretty big fish and I can imagine just a few hours would be enough. Take an ammonia and nitrate reading over the next couple over days and see if it doesn't improve even more.


----------



## wkndracer

I agree with thinking it was the fish, they start to release chemicals as soon as they die.


----------



## sewingalot

Non c - how is the tank? Is the ammonia gone or are there still traces? I've been good and not bugged you for pictures cause your fish are sick. But I still expect news.


----------



## Karackle

Hey man, I'm wondering how the fish are doing as well, I hope the tank is stablized / stabilizing and the fish are recovering. Keep us posted!


----------



## nonconductive

i still had a reading yesterday, but didnt dose prime. i will test again later tonight when i am home and the kid is asleep.
i'm hoping that it stays put otherwise i'll have to think of something else as to where it is coming from.
i did find someone to take the fish, but had second thoughts.


----------



## sewingalot

Let us know, huh? I hope that was the issue and there is no more trouble, truly. So you are keeping the discus? Good, cause you seem to really love them (and I've been holding something back for just this occasion :icon_twis). Have you named any of your fish? (I bet you have one named Fluffy.) 

One of your fish died because of ammonia
With a tear,
And a little fear;
Now buried in a pot, beneath a begonia.
You always try to act so tough,
But we all know that it's just a bluff.
You may act mean and even vicious,
But only softies truly love discus.


----------



## macclellan

English police! He is tough and even is a thick, sticky substance somewhere between a solid and liquid? har.


----------



## sewingalot

Mac- I told you I can't spell. I fixed it so.....:tongue:....It's my accent, it throws off my ability to spell and that's my excuse....funny it doesn't seem to effect anyone else around here.... Although, the other word worked....sorta. _I don't ever think I'll live that thread down, lmao _

NC, I expect pictures soon, just so you know....


----------



## nonconductive

haha nice.....


i never named any from this group. but the old lady used to name them all when i was more serious about them.

btw i was able to snap a couple pictures before the lights went out. maybe i will post them, maybe i won't.


----------



## sewingalot

You better post them. I have more bad poetry just sitting in my head waiting for you to deny me...matter of fact I may just post them cause I can. :icon_twis You should name at least the discus after this. Fish that make it through an ammonia spike deserve names IMO.


----------



## nonconductive

sorry they turned out fuzzy for some reason. will have to try again.


----------



## Cuchulainn

Any ammonia reading today Non C? Hope the dead fish was the only issue.
Curious what do you feed primarily to the discus? My wilds will only eat fresh frozen shrimp and cod thus far. Was wondering if you use flake foods at all, and if so what you did if anything to get them to eat flake? Starve 'em for a day or two?


----------



## nonconductive

They will eat flake & pellets but some more than others. Mostly feed them my own mix of seafood and occasionally black worms. I was lucky, Indyplanted already had them flake trained.


With prior fish it took weeks of starvation to get them to switch to my prepared food. They were stubborn.


I didn't get a chance to test yesterday.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, when will you get a change to read the ammonia, nitrites, nitrates (I fixed the question since I was ninja'd by you. )? Hopefully all was well. Cuchulainn, I believe those discus eat better than he does.

Nonconductive:

I cried myself to sleep 
because of the pictures you keep
Refusing to share 
shows me you really care

Withholding the fuzz and the blur
from my tired eyes; was sweet, I'll concur

You were so excited, you were shaking
All because of that picture you were taking
From me you have nothing to fear
Hazy pictures, I'd never jeer.

I'd simply take off my glasses
And happily stare, as my words, Mac harasses

Did you not know?
Half my photos look like snow.
It doesn't need to be very clear.
A fuzzy picture is all I need, my dear.


----------



## nonconductive

if pictures are what you want
then i will be sure to taunt
with an ittly bitty little tease
that will definately not please.


----------



## sewingalot

If you gotta post a little, bitty pic,
At least have it enlarge with a mouse click.
Come on, do a favor for this ole hick,
(I had another line here, but it's not PG, so I'll pm you it instead, lol.)


----------



## nonconductive

I can see why you left that line out. haha


----------



## sewingalot

Like that, no? I thought it was a nice touch, personally. :tongue: 
I'm struggling here, non-c. All my poems are coming up with ornery phrases. I'm going to have to give some thought for some more PG words to use. Off topic, naturally, but I just got an email that the shrimp are out for delivery. Here's hoping they aren't all dead!


----------



## Karackle

i am loving all of this poetry
but today i fear it is not flowing free
my poor mind is drawing a blank
but i really want a picture of your tank
even a picture of just one fish
would be enough to fulfill my wish
it seems that my mind got clear
and free to harass you, Non-C my dear
to take a picture is not so hard
do you see you've made me a bard?
i am on this one single quest
and this is my one and only behest
please post a clickable image
if tiny thread pics are all the rage
but I like to see what's happening
so larger pictures make me sing
many things happen in aquariums
also in planetariums
but i don't want a picture of one of these
just of your lovely tank if you please
i understand not posting pics so hazy
that they might make my eyes go lazy
so please take some pictures anew
and try not to make the angle askew
and then post them up for us to see
so we can all sing out with glee!

(special thanks to Sara for her help)


----------



## sewingalot

Epic! Love it Kara, thanks for helping in my fight. Nonc- even when words escape me, I've got talented Kara to help me out. But, don't fear! I've finally got my PG brain a-thinkin again and you'll have plenty coming your way.


----------



## nonconductive

nothing like tag team action.

oh yea, now i can't wait for 5:30! i will let you know if there's any casualties. (i hope not)


----------



## sewingalot

Yup, Kara's that awesome. You know something? I just realized Kara rhymes with Sara. :hihi: 

I am seriously about to puke thinking those poor critters that may have died or the bag leaked or the bag leaked and they died. I am actually going to sign off here and go out with the dogs on a long hike to get my mind off it. LOL. If the shrimp are dead, tell Kara and have her break the news to me. 

Okay, mister, mister, mister...I've been working on this for a while, actually attempted to write something clever, and it's cracking me up. I figured I'll try the sympathy card:

When I was small,
and not very tall
My brother got a pellet gun,
shot me in the eye when I was young.
Landed in my retina, rolled back to my eyelid
This is a true story, I do not kid.
Perfect vision 
now only an envision.
Every year, my eyes must be dilated
and to see at all makes me elated
Since my memories are mostly in ash
from long-ago photographs gone in a flash,
I'll ask you to feel sorry, feel a little pity.
Give me a picture of that tank, it's so pretty!


----------



## nonconductive

yikes! so i guess Ralphie's parents were right.


----------



## problemman

Dude sorry to hear the tank crashed! I had one do that too and it was a nightmare! Good luck bud


----------



## nonconductive

thanks, i think its under control now.


----------



## nonconductive

Sewingalot: Thank you for the shrimp & plants!! Since you were nice, I will be nice too.


----------



## sewingalot

Yay! I am so excited! It's looking great (and I can see it)!!!!! Honestly, I like your tank more than most if not the most on here right now. Something about it brings a smile to my face every time. Your tank is truly pleasing to view. Do people come over to visit and ignore you for the aquarium? Cause I totally would. 
_
Shhhh.......don't tell people I'm nice. I don't want to ruin my reputation._



nonconductive said:


> yikes! so i guess Ralphie's parents were right.


(By the way, that happened days before Christmas, not too long after watching that movie. I still can't watch A Christmas Story to this day even though it used to be a favorite. It gives me nightmares, haha.)

Oh, and you are quite welcome. I should be thanking you for giving them a home, truthfully. I hope your boy gets a kick out of the shrimp. :biggrin:

Edit: Oh, how could I forget! Rachel (msjinkzd) was the one kind enough to help me with the shipping supplies, so I wanted you to know.


----------



## msjinkzd

Glad I could enable things


----------



## nonconductive

You may like it, but I'm totally not happy with it. Looks like a big bag of butt to me (thats why the small pics). Glad you like it though.:biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

msjinkzd said:


> Glad I could enable things


oh yea thanks for being an enabler!:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

This tank is pretty freakin sweet!!! Love the smothered anubias!!!


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> This tank is pretty freakin sweet!!! Love the smothered anubias!!!


Thanks. Yea theyre smothered in GDA & GSA.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> You may like it, but I'm totally not happy with it. Looks like a big bag of butt to me (thats why the small pics). Glad you like it though.:biggrin:


That is a new expression.  You are too picky, then. It's fantastic, truly.



nonconductive said:


> oh yea thanks for being an enabler!:biggrin:


Yes, thanks Rachel! Should this be the time I mention Chad originally sent me the shrimp? LOL.



chad320 said:


> This tank is pretty freakin sweet!!! Love the smothered anubias!!!


I know, right? Why is he so critical, Chad? Like this _is _freakin sweet.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> Thanks. Yea theyre smothered in GDA & GSA.


Thats part of the game with anubias tho. Unless you prune, have otos, and amano shrimp youre stuck playing. I dont see anything that would be hurt by an Excel OD. Have you tried that?


----------



## nonconductive

i had otos but over the year its been set up theyve disappeared 1 by 1. now theres none. Usually the ramshorns take care of it but they are few and far between anymore. I might have to snag some from other tanks but they only last a few months in here because the waters so acidic.

i usually spot treat with excel or h202. I've been saving excel for bba, which hasnt been a problem yet.

the thing that stinks is if i bought a bunch of otos today, i wouldnt put them in there for atleast 30 days.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> I'm totally not happy with it. Looks like a big bag of butt to me


Careful careful big guy talking like that! Your adoring audience loves the tank and simply drool daily for pictures.

sewingalot may be setting a proper example but I'm without forum strikes/warnings or errors sooooo.,,, while I understand it's your thread did you read the usage agreement? (I hope not). Once posted everything belongs to the tanks membership. So technically once posted the tank pics belong to it's adoring audience.

Further comments like "Looks like a big bag of butt to me" could be hazardous! 
"Why" you might rightly ask??? I post BIG pictures that's why would be the answer.
"So what" you say, Well,,,
I have pictures of my mother in law bending over in front of the Christmas tree last year. You have been warned and corrected my friend. :biggrin: 

Please don't make me prove I know what a big bag of butt looks like







, cause it ain't pretty like your tank.


----------



## msjinkzd

no no no, you need nerite snails. They LOVE that crap.


----------



## nonconductive

i was hoping to get a shot of the fin damage but they wont hold still.


----------



## chad320

I heard if you jump up and down and wave your arms like an idiot they stop to look at you. JK, mine wont sit stilll either


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Yes, thanks Rachel! Should this be the time I mention Chad originally sent me the shrimp? LOL.


Thanks Chad!




wkndracer said:


> I have pictures of my mother in law bending over in front of the Christmas tree last year. You have been warned and corrected my friend. :biggrin:
> 
> Please don't make me prove I know what a big bag of butt looks like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , cause it ain't pretty like your tank.


 
hahaha. Thanks for the laugh and compliments.



msjinkzd said:


> no no no, you need nerite snails. They LOVE that crap.


They don't last very long in here. I had to remove them because they were slowly dying? They are fine in the smaller tanks though.


----------



## chad320

No problem. Im just glad someone can use them.


----------



## Karackle

WOOHOO!!! Tag-teaming worked! I am SLIGHTLY disappointed though that I didn't get to post my sympathy card poem, but the excitement over getting the pictures outweighs the disappointment by far!!! 

And i think you're silly for not liking this tank, I'm with everyone else in thinking it's fantastic! Silly fish, they really don't like to sit still do they? I know it doesn't look as good and can be glare-y but i find i can get a clear picture if I use the flash. While I can't see the in damage, i can see that your fish have some seriously gorgeous coloration! I'm glad they seem to be troopers and pulling through!


----------



## msjinkzd

what is the temp? Clithion corona (the spiked nerites) can tolerate the high temps. Are thsoe the species you had tried?


----------



## nonconductive

msjinkzd said:


> what is the temp? Clithion corona (the spiked nerites) can tolerate the high temps. Are thsoe the species you had tried?


temps only at 78. mostly olive, i never tried the spiked ones.


----------



## msjinkzd

olives are more temperate water. I would advise trying spikey species  THey are tolerant of temps upwards of 82-84. 78 is cool for angels and discus! They are doing well? 

also you willl note erosion with nerites in acidic water, but often their shells are so corneous they do ok unless you are in the 5's or lower.


----------



## nonconductive

i'm not trying to grow them out fast so i keep the temps normal. I don't think its really necessary. atleast i've never had problems from it other than slower growth.

would you happen to have any for sale?:biggrin:

my ph is at 5.9 - 6.0




msjinkzd said:


> olives are more temperate water. I would advise trying spikey species  THey are tolerant of temps upwards of 82-84. 78 is cool for angels and discus! They are doing well?


----------



## sewingalot

Tsk, tsk, wnkdracer. But I'll forgive you for knocking some sense into my pal here for not realizing the beauty of his own tank. 

:bounce: I am so happy! I see pictures, and not just one but four!!!! 
Thanks for posting them. :biggrin: Your discus are beautiful even if you couldn't get them to sit still. However, I am really partial to angel fish. He's my favorite, and I've already secretly named him, FYI.

I'm so content, I have nothing more to say....for now.


----------



## nonconductive

you better have 4 more names because there is 5 of them.


----------



## Karackle

i believe a [STRIKE]name[/STRIKE] POEM containing all of the names you've come up with is in order here Sara.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> you better have 4 more names because there is 5 of them.


Five angels? I can do that. :biggrin:



Karackle said:


> i believe a name containing all of the names you've come up with is in order here Sara.


LOL, Kara, you mean poem? I can do that, too.


----------



## chad320

Look, someone posts a crazy fish dream thread and Sara runs off to bed :hihi: Oh that was bad  I tried to rip on Sara and she ninjad me. Never mess with a moderator, theyll boot you in the head


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> LOL, Kara, you mean poem? I can do that, too.


hahaha yes, yes I did, I fixed that


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Tsk, tsk, wnkdracer. But I'll forgive you for knocking some sense into my pal here for not realizing the beauty of his own tank. .


*Hey!* not even PG! (just not nice)
*"participating in the forums is my effort at being politically correct"*
I do practice truth in advertising (and at least I'm honest)
*"my mouth gets me in trouble (and my typing finger)"* 
(just another perfect example of my failed diversity training )



sewingalot said:


> :bounce: I am so happy! I see pictures!!!!
> :biggrin: Your discus are beautiful even if you couldn't get them to sit still. However, *I am really partial to angel fish*. FYI.


so,,, you like angels eh? threadjack here :biggrin: so,,, how many do you think you see?


----------



## msjinkzd

sure do have them for sale! lovely fish.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Never mess with a moderator, theyll boot you in the head


Tell me about it!


Sara & Kara, I'm waiting for the name game.:hihi:

Msjinkzd, i might take you up on some. 

Oh and Sara, you'll be glad to know the shrimp were doing fine when I checked on them before work. There was alot! (All that java fern too! I thought you knew I was wanting to tear tanks down, not set them up:hihi Shrimp are in my son's tank for now and his betta went to live with my apistogramma agassizii temporarily until i get that dried up 5 gallon going again.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Look, someone posts a crazy fish dream thread and Sara runs off to bed :hihi: Oh that was bad  I tried to rip on Sara and she ninjad me. Never mess with a moderator, theyll boot you in the head


I reserve my boots just for you, Cannot Have Any Dessert.



Karackle said:


> hahaha yes, yes I did, I fixed that


Sounds like we need to chat later and come up with a plan. I have an evil one I thought up I wanted to bounce off you. Can you draw? :hihi:



wkndracer said:


> *Hey!* not even PG! (just not nice)
> *"participating in the forums is my effort at being politically correct"*
> I do practice truth in advertising (and at least I'm honest)
> *"my mouth gets me in trouble (and my typing finger)"*
> (just another perfect example of my failed diversity training )


Haha, good point; I'll have Laura give _me _a warning.  We love you and your humor, Mike. :biggrin: Oh and I see six(?) angels And a lot of mirrored ones. 



nonconductive said:


> Sara & Kara, I'm waiting for the name game.:hihi:


Ebenezer, the people pleaser
Teagan, she talks longer than your attention span
Dyson Hoover, for the vacuum your boy likes to maneuver
Jürgen, he's the handsome man
Jack, Always plans the next attack.



nonconductive said:


> Oh and Sara, you'll be glad to know the shrimp were doing fine when I checked on them before work. There was alot! (All that java fern too! I thought you knew I was wanting to tear tanks down, not set them up:hihi Shrimp are in my son's tank for now and his betta went to live with my apistogramma agassizii temporarily until i get that dried up 5 gallon going again.


That is great news! I don't even know how many I sent you. I got tired of trying to count them. I hope that java fern grows for you. It's my favorite because it doesn't get very tall, like 2 1/2" or so (except the needle leaf in there, it gets taller, but I *think* I sent you the dwarf variety of that as well. Only time will tell). Have fun separating out the mosses. :icon_twis Right off hand, there is singapore, fissidens, peacock and regular ol' java in that mess. 

I hope your boy isn't mad about the betta being moved temporarily! Tell him I'm sorry. Speaking of which, I wanna see a picture of this betta. :biggrin:

Oh, and that is part _two _of my evil master plan: to have you stick around (and spread the dreaded collectoritis disease). Who else could Kara and I torment if you started tearing down your tanks? :icon_idea

Tell me what you think of the shrimp in a week or so when they brighten up. They were red when stressed, but even more so once they got used to their surroundings.


----------



## nonconductive

i just came back from my lunch to find my desk full of boxes and all my stuff taped to the wall. My bosses mistake was going to lunch, i transfered all the junk from my desk to his & taped the top of his very large water "mug" shut, taped his ear buds to his desk, taped all his pens together & unplugged his computer cables.


----------



## problemman

nonconductive said:


> i just came back from my lunch to find my desk full of boxes and all my stuff taped to the wall. My bosses mistake was going to lunch, i transfered all the junk from my desk to his & taped the top of his very large water "mug" shut, taped his ear buds to his desk, taped all his pens together & unplugged his computer cables.


We need pictures! This would be a blast


----------



## nonconductive

problemman said:


> We need pictures! This would be a blast


i dont have my cell phone with me otherwise i would. maybe i can find someone else to take a picture.

my picture of chuck norris remains untouched.


----------



## wkndracer

well,,, at least when your unemployed you'll have plenty of time to take pics for sewing


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> well,,, at least when your unemployed you'll have plenty of time to take pics for sewing


haha. i will deny everything to the bitter end.


----------



## sewingalot

Epic! I need to hand it to your boss, he's hysterical. Nice payback.

Oh....and keep taking pictures for me or I'll send a copy of your confession to the boss.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> IEbenezer, the people pleaser
> Teagan, she talks longer than your attention span
> Dyson Hoover, for the vacuum your boy likes to maneuver
> Jürgen, he's the handsome man
> Jack, Always plans the next attack.


thats awesome. btw i had to pry those shrimp bags out of his hands


i also just opened my drawer to find all my paper clips stuck to a piece of packing tape.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Epic! I need to hand it to your boss, he's hysterical. Nice payback.
> 
> Oh....and keep taking pictures for me or I'll send a copy of your confession to the boss.


 
haha he just came up to me and told me i did a good job. so your blackmail attempt will be in vain.


----------



## sewingalot

That's okay. I know how to be annoying all by myself. And I've got Kara to help me when you ignore me. Just sayin' Glad your boss is proud of you. I would be too. Clever is always funny.


----------



## nonconductive

How could I possibly ignore you?


----------



## sewingalot

I'm going to choose to take that as a compliment.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I'm going to choose to take that as a compliment.


It was intended as one, albeit a "country compliment".:icon_wink


----------



## sewingalot

Kind of like being _kinda cute for such a nerd_? :tongue: LOL, I'll take 'em when I can get 'em. By the way, when do I get pictures of your son's betta? I know Kara loves betta pictures! And you should post one just for her being that Mr. Betta Freckles is sick and all.


----------



## nonconductive

I'll try to get one tonight, but he's living in a sag forest at the moment.


----------



## sewingalot

As in dwarf sag? How in the world do you grow that stuff? It never lives long for me. And thanks in advance.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> _*EDIT*_ :angel:
> I know how to be annoying all by myself. Clever is always funny.


I sure hope so,,,

Hi again :biggrin: threadjack #2 Anybody want to tell a mod maybe they can't count?










This is really done all in fun until I get spanked :eek5: or banned for not being funny anymore. 
How many fish are in the pictured tank? 
Did anybody count 'em? (no cheating)

Hopefully the banning authority within this thread belongs to nonc.

This was posted as a* big picture* so it would be easy to see.

Hey sewing, your test tube holder is on back order and not scheduled for delivery until July LMAO


----------



## sewingalot

I know that there is seven fish in there, but technically, six works too, cause there are six plus one. :hihi: (Don't worry, I won't ban you for being clever, lol) By the power vested in me, I give non-c authority to banish me and anyone else that annoys him from this thread. LOL. Backorder already? I didn't even finish placing my order, lol.

Non-c, it looks like you have a pal on your side to combat me and Kara now.  (Did you notice that your journal views have skyrocketed since our battle began? Ha!)


----------



## wkndracer

Correct!
Corrected by the only member who dared to care.









I do think it turned out to be a cool pic.
threadjack#2 complete

edit; and another big pic posted


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, first Dr. Seuss and now Sesame Street's The Count. Non-c's going to love us, Mike. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

1 ah ah ah

i was fooled, i counted 14.


it was dwarf but its grown tall, i assume because its so thick.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Haha, first Dr. Seuss and now Sesame Street's The Count. Non-c's going to love us, Mike. :hihi:


Indeed he will when his thread hits the top of the count chart.
(but for you and I,,,we will be committed to the rubber keyboard room) :icon_eek:


----------



## sewingalot

I have a really hilarious video of the count that you might find amusing....I'll have to pm you the link, though. Gotta maintain our PG rating. :hihi: 

Possibly, Mike, possibly. But it'll be well worth it. I wanna see non-c hit 500 posts and his journal get to 20,000 views. :hihi:

Just rub it in my face about the dwarf sag, huh?  And don't make me torture the audience for a picture of that betta with another round of bad writings - have you gotten to see him?


----------



## wkndracer

I no longer doubt or wonder about it. You do need the counting Count the thread is already at 526 posts LOL just need the 20,000 views milestone. got drama here so tank work to do.


----------



## Karackle

holy moly I missed a lot! I was fooled, i saw 6 fish too, but then I realized the guy in the back was blurry-ish cuz he was in back, not because he was a reflection :hihi: 

I would LOVE a betta pic, I love them.....oh boy! I get to play the sympathy card now. 

EH-HEM

my poor little Betta he has the ICH!
so if you please I would love a pic
of your betta in his sag forrest
betta's are my fave, they are the best
at least the make my top five
a nice portrait would make me jive
that's right i played the sympathy card
i had to do it, it wasn't hard 
sara brought up a betta photo
so my sympathy card i had to throw
this poem, i think, is not my best
i won't mind if of it you jest
but without a photo i will be sad
don't worry though, I'd never get mad


----------



## nonconductive

sorry, i passed out at like 8:00 so no pictures. I will get one this weekend though.


----------



## chad320

Haha, me too. We missed the late night spamming session. Looking forward to the pic tho. What kinds of anubias do you have in there? All one kind, or a buncha different ones?


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Haha, me too. We missed the late night spamming session. Looking forward to the pic tho. What kinds of anubias do you have in there? All one kind, or a buncha different ones?


 
all barteri variants


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> sorry, i passed out at like 8:00 so no pictures. I will get one this weekend though.


Hahaha! And here I was feeling bad for falling asleep at my mom's after listening to an hour discussion on truck engines. I was about to grumble at you for waiting until the weekend, but I just realized it was Friday.



chad320 said:


> Haha, me too. We missed the late night spamming session. Looking forward to the pic tho. What kinds of anubias do you have in there? All one kind, or a buncha different ones?


I see Kara did me proud with the poetry, though! 



nonconductive said:


> all barteri variants


Hey, did you say you had algae on those leaves? How about hooking me up with a few leaves for my new tank in a couple weeks?


----------



## nonconductive

Truck motors?? Aren't they called tractor - trailers in your neck of the woods? :hihi: And yes, Kara did you proud.

If you really want some I will send it. I have some other kinds wonderfully growing in other tanks that you are welcome to as well.


----------



## sewingalot

Of course I want algae, I'm serious about this algae tank, lol. I've already started gathering rocks. I am just waiting to get some light so I can fish out the shrimp that didn't make it to you and figure out what to do with 8000 snails....

Kara's that good. :thumbsup: I am almost finished with my part of the project and now I just need to get with Kara. :icon_twis

By the way, no trucks as in Found On Road Dead, Fixed Or Repaired Daily.....Ford F150. It was a struggle paying attention that long. I don't even know what an engine block is...LOL

Pictures today? Huh?


----------



## nonconductive

you will be happy to know that i kept all the free snails that came with.


Notice how i ignore your picture request.


----------



## sewingalot

Maybe you'll get a BBA snail? :hihi: That does make me happy. 



Keep ignoring my photo requests, and I'll start up my bad poetry. Although, I think you secretly _love _it.


----------



## nonconductive

any publicity is good publicity


----------



## sewingalot

User. :tongue: Seriously, I want pictures......please?


----------



## nonconductive

sure i'll try to satisfy your sick twisted visual fetish tonight if i have a chance, otherwise it'll have to wait til nap time on saturday.


----------



## sewingalot

How are you going to take a nap and a picture? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i do my best work while i'm alseep


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I've got nothing for that one....:thumbsup:

So 'ode to dirt' Limerick style:

There once was a man called nonconductive,
Whose plants were not reproductive.
He tried and he tried,
But his plants they just died.
To stop this he turned quite deductive!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, I've got nothing for that one....:thumbsup:
> 
> So 'ode to dirt' Limerick style:
> 
> There once was a man called nonconductive,
> Whose plants were not reproductive.
> He tried and he tried,
> But his plants they just died.
> To stop this he turned quite deductive!


 
lol. actually i didnt have a problem growing plants with EI or other methods. i just didnt want to devote the amount of time required, that and the i'm right, you're wrong self righteousness.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, you _are _that rebellious, aren't you? How is it we get along, again? 


cause you are cooler than me...shh.


----------



## nonconductive

Its like looking at the same pic over and over again.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## wkndracer

wow the sand looks so clean and contrasts the green anubias. 
I'm slowly growing a clump in my 110 but nothing like yours. 
awesome looking! looking the same can be good, looking the same is stable.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Its like looking at the same pic over and over again.


Ah....to explain my fascination....it's like looking at your favorite painting. It's still beautiful every single time you look at it. You could walk by every day and for a fleeting moment when you glance up; you are engulfed in the emotion it brings. And after a while, you start to notice the little nuances that make you love it. Then, pretty soon you can close your eyes one day and actually sketch it in your mind. That is when you no longer need a picture, but the very sight of it brings you comfort.

So leave me alone and let me admire your tank. :biggrin:

Do you have the GDA on your tank all the time? Cause, I am starting to wonder if you have the same thing I have in my 15 gallon, which I thought was GDA, but turns out it isn't. IF it is what I had, I may have a solution for you in the future to try if you are interested. And it doesn't involve snails. But this is only if my theory is correct....LOL (and I'm usually wrong)

Do you have cories in that tank?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks. all that clean sand has soil under it brewing away. i need to plant something in there.


----------



## sewingalot

Hey, do you want some downoi to try out? Let me know, I'll hook you up. And it's in a shrimp only tank, so you'd be able to plant it pretty quick. Send me a pm if you want. It's actually pretty easy to care for. I also have a few pieces of crypt parva I was going to part ways with, too.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> thanks. all that clean sand has soil under it brewing away. i need to plant something in there.


I'd send ya some crypts but they are worse than duckweed for taking over a tank.


----------



## nonconductive

a couple more.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> I'd send ya some crypts but they are worse than duckweed for taking over a tank.


 

I'm alright with that 





sewingalot said:


> Hey, do you want some downoi to try out? Let me know, I'll hook you up. And it's in a shrimp only tank, so you'd be able to plant it pretty quick. Send me a pm if you want. It's actually pretty easy to care for. I also have a few pieces of crypt parva I was going to part ways with, too.




PM being sent.




sewingalot said:


> Ah....to explain my fascination....it's like looking at your favorite painting. It's still beautiful every single time you look at it. You could walk by every day and for a fleeting moment when you glance up; you are engulfed in the emotion it brings. And after a while, you start to notice the little nuances that make you love it. Then, pretty soon you can close your eyes one day and actually sketch it in your mind. That is when you no longer need a picture, but the very sight of it brings you comfort.
> 
> So leave me alone and let me admire your tank. :biggrin:
> 
> Do you have the GDA on your tank all the time? Cause, I am starting to wonder if you have the same thing I have in my 15 gallon, which I thought was GDA, but turns out it isn't. IF it is what I had, I may have a solution for you in the future to try if you are interested. And it doesn't involve snails. But this is only if my theory is correct....LOL (and I'm usually wrong)
> 
> Do you have cories in that tank?


thanks you are too kind.:icon_wink

its more of a recent thing and it _seems_ to be on the decline but i'm aall ears. theres a couple different kinds of cories in there.


----------



## sewingalot

:biggrin: More pictures? Is it my birthday?!? :biggrin: So you do have a 'robber' cory in that tank! I thought so, but I wasn't sure. Not even sure what they are really called. It's my second favorite cory cat wouldn't you know? 

Forgive my ignorance on discus, but are there different types in there as well? I can tell they are different colors, but I didn't know if it was similar to say platy fish coming out all different colors, but still a platy. Does this question even make since to you?

Shhh! Don't keep telling people I'm kind or I'm going to loose my well built reputation.


----------



## nonconductive

apistogramma steindachneri




























obviously not my 125.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> :biggrin: More pictures? Is it my birthday?!? :biggrin: So you do have a 'robber' cory in that tank! I thought so, but I wasn't sure. Not even sure what they are really called. It's my second favorite cory cat wouldn't you know?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance on discus, but are there different types in there as well? I can tell they are different colors, but I didn't know if it was similar to say platy fish coming out all different colors, but still a platy. Does this question even make since to you?
> 
> Shhh! Don't keep telling people I'm kind or I'm going to loose my well built reputation.


theres a couple different species. 

panda's, skunks, & black schultz corys in there


----------



## nonconductive

20g NPT


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, panda cory = robber cory. I always heard called robbers, lol. Figures I like one of the tougher breeds. What is it with you and difficult fish? Discus, rarer cories, apistogramma.....I will admire them from afar and stick with my platy fish. Although, I would love to get some cories again. I'm trying to talk myself into getting cories when I break down this tank.

So, I see your nap was very productive.  I am feeling like the perpetual kid in a candy store with all the pictures! ♥ them! I've never seen an apisto in person. What are their personalities like? I'm just curious, really.

Thanks for the pictures, by the way. Just for that, I promise not to ask for anymore.....for at least a week. (But I'm still going to have a surprise for you soon, lol)


----------



## nonconductive

apistogramma agassizii



















still hoping these guys will start breeding.


----------



## nonconductive

i could send you some! they are great little fish. don't put them with your shrimp though. (they're not difficult)


----------



## nonconductive

my son's betta.


----------



## sewingalot

MORE PICTURES?!?!!!!! Listening to Grendel (anything with a _Beowulf_ namesake is automatically tops in my book) and seeing pictures from non-c, yes sir. I could totally float off into space and implode and still be perfectly content at this moment.

No, keep the fish. I am overstocked at the moment and I love fish too much to put them in a bad situation. Maybe in the future I'll take you up on that offer if it still stands. They are indeed a fabulous looking fish.


----------



## sewingalot

The betta is awesome! Has your son named him? All bettas must have names. 

(Kara is going to faint when she sees all the large pictures, by the way. Cause, I totally am shocked. LOL)


----------



## nonconductive

he named him "blue"


----------



## sewingalot

Perfect name. It fits. (Better than Mr. Betta - for two different fish now. :hihi


----------



## nonconductive

i'm thinking i might trim the anubias tonight or tomorrow. some of the rhizomes are a foot tall.

depends on how motivated i am.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps

nonconductive said:


> 20g NPT


What plant is this?


----------



## nonconductive

ludwigia repens


----------



## wkndracer

If you start whacking on the anubias plz consider selling what you don't need to the anubias starved posters to your thread. (not so subtle hint I need some):icon_mrgr


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> If you start whacking on the anubias plz consider selling what you don't need to the anubias starved posters to your thread. (not so subtle hint I need some):icon_mrgr


 
sure! i'll let you know. (they do have algae on them you know)


----------



## Karackle

I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MANY AWESOME NEW PICS YOU POSTED!!! :bounce: 



sewingalot said:


> (Kara is going to faint when she sees all the large pictures, by the way. Cause, I totally am shocked. LOL)


I definitely did almost faint! It feels like a holiday, i'm so excited! LOVING the pictures! I also have to say that I LOVE the way you have your DW laid out, it looks like the roots of a large tree creeping out into the water, which is my favorite look! 
i guess that makes me a little biased :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> he named him "blue"





sewingalot said:


> Perfect name. It fits. (Better than Mr. Betta - for two different fish now. :hihi


that betta is definitely beautiful, and the name is very fitting! 
hush Sara, the other one was named mr. betta man not just mr. betta thank you very much :tongue:


----------



## wkndracer

*Alright!* 
*It's Sunday!* 
*It's another day!* 

so where is another pic???????????









(sewing is lurking and said you miss being harassed)
You might not feel the love anymore if people left you alone to relax with your family.


----------



## Kibblemania1414

wow, you have inspired me, thank you. i love your tank a ton! lol


----------



## Kibblemania1414

and also, i probably missed it, but what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## nonconductive

*SUNDAY!*

*SUNDAY!*

*SUNDAY!*

*MONSTER TRUCK FEST 2011*


Since I know Sewing is the mastermind, here is a country ham for a country gal.










The old bird.





















This ludwigia has been growing for 2 years in this same spot with* NO WATER COLUMN DOSING.*











Thanks Kibbleman! (BTW I grew up near Naperville)


----------



## boltp777

love the tanks and pics of you... are you into industrial music?


----------



## nonconductive

Kibblemania1414 said:


> and also, i probably missed it, but what kind of lighting do you have?


T5HO



boltp777 said:


> love the tanks and pics of you... are you into industrial music?


Thanks. Why yes, yes I am.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'll have you know that my extended family raised ham hogs, so you'd better mind your bacon, Mister, TYVM!!! hmph!

Why are you posting pics of chics with colored dreads instead of pics of your mud?


-Ghost Writer


----------



## nonconductive

sorry!!


(i ran out of tank pictures)


----------



## lauraleellbp

pft.

Sorry excuse for an excuse. :flick:


----------



## Karackle

hello non-c i really must thank you
i think you helped betta i really do
i showed him the great pictures you put up
he wiggled his tail then shouted Hup! Hup!
and now it seems that he is on the mend
so again i must say thank you my friend
Sara said to bug you for more pictures
but poems have also become a fixture 
on this here thread but now for another
i hope you're not thinking more? oh brother!
i do hope you're enjoying all of these
even when they say "hey, more pictures please!"
but for now my mind is all out of rhymes
but when i have more it will be good times
'cause you know that I will be back with more
with the hope to make you roll on the floor
from laughing so hard you fell off your chair
when pics are needed, you know i'll be there
you know i'll be back with more when it's bright
but now i fear it's time to say goodnight


----------



## macclellan

You're into industrial? what do you think of this stuff? 
http://www.archive.org/details/kpu027 (experimental techno)
http://www.archive.org/details/kpu060 (ambient/noise)
Some people called it industrial, but I don't think they know what they're talkin 'bout!


----------



## nonconductive

I think people should start talking in rhymes during every day conversation. That would be awesome.

Kara, one of these days you're going to get writer's block.

Laura, pfft right back at ya :flick:

Mac, Those were awesome. I'd never heard before. I think Industrial has become more of an umbrella term. It's a far cry from Einsturzende Neubauten or Throbbing Gristle and the days of "found instruments." I like some noize/dark ambient like Merzbow or some of the obscure stuff by Coil etc, but mostly more into the rhythmic stuff with a 4/4 beat. (EBM, Synth/Futurepop, dark electro). So i take it you are into electronic music?


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> I think people should start talking in rhymes during every day conversation. That would be awesome.


HAHAHA i've actually been writing so many poems on here that I've caught myself rhyming in conversation once or twice :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> Kara, one of these days you're going to get writer's block.


Nah, I just fight through the writer's block (or ask someone for help rhyming a word) so that I can keep giving you guys something to read :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> (or ask someone for help rhyming a word)


Gee, I wonder who that _someone_ could be......


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> Gee, I wonder who that _someone_ could be......


AHAHAHA I have NO idea what you could possibly be talking about! :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Diggin the Apistos!! I wish i had more room for a few of these. They have been on my list for 5+ years


----------



## nonconductive

i have tons of fry if you ever want any.


----------



## macclellan

nonconductive said:


> Mac, Those were awesome. I'd never heard before. I think Industrial has become more of an umbrella term. It's a far cry from Einsturzende Neubauten or Throbbing Gristle and the days of "found instruments." I like some noize/dark ambient like Merzbow or some of the obscure stuff by Coil etc, but mostly more into the rhythmic stuff with a 4/4 beat. (EBM, Synth/Futurepop, dark electro). So i take it you are into electronic music?


Thanks. Yeah, I'm into electronic music (amongst others), but not a fan of the "boom tis boom tis boom tis boom tis" dance-oriented electronic. I like ambient (eno, oval), some techno (prodigy daft punk two lone swordsmen etc), IDM (aphex twin autechre telefon tel aviv etc), etc. and drum 'n bass (the heavy dark stuff, really cut up stuff like squarepusher, and jazzy stuff like photek and ltj bukem).


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> i have tons of fry if you ever want any.


Oh boy, you got my wheels turning now. Ill have to see what the next month brings


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> *SUNDAY!*
> 
> *SUNDAY!*
> 
> *SUNDAY!*
> 
> *MONSTER TRUCK FEST 2011*
> 
> 
> Since I know Sewing is the mastermind, here is a country ham for a country gal.


Alright, mr. man!
You got a hold of my short attention span!
I may be a country gal
and you have a beautiful wife, my pal.
But let's set the record straight here and now.
I hate monster truck races, to this I vow.
However, it should be noted
That you've been quoted
"Trucks and mud -
its in my blood."



macclellan said:


> You're into industrial? what do you think of this stuff?
> http://www.archive.org/details/kpu027 (experimental techno)
> http://www.archive.org/details/kpu060 (ambient/noise)
> Some people called it industrial, but I don't think they know what they're talkin 'bout!


Awesome *musak, Mac (*misspelled for your benefit). I'm looking forward to our trade now! I've gotta start trading plants for cool stuff more often. :icon_cool

I agree, rhyming in daily conversation would be much fun. I used to do this all day long, it would bug my brother a ton. So every day for a week straight I would find some word every time. No matter what I said, every sentence would be a rhyme. Hmmm....I am starting to get the picture. Of why I now carry a bb as a permanent fixture. 

Kara did you need my help again?
Just let me know and I'll pick up my virtual writing pen.


----------



## macclellan

What kind of apistos do you keep?


----------



## nonconductive

Sarah, I forgot you're into tractor pulls & lawn mower racing, not monster trucks.:hihi: 



Mac, I like alot of IDM, particularly Autechere. Everytime I listen to Aphex Twin I have images of Rubber Johnny going through my head. I like a lot of drum & bass, but alot of what was played back in the day was that crap with a rasta MC. I am still fond of Phantom 45 and Danny the Wild Child though.
Boom tis Booom tis...haha remember I was in the Chi, the birthplace of house music, where you are spoon fed kick drums from birth. 
(If you listen to Al Jourgensen, it's also the birthplace of industrial. More like industrial rock. Wax Trax era.)

Right now the only fry I have are Apistogramma steindachneri, there's tons though. The agassizii havent bred yet and the cacatuoides fry never make it (eaten by other fish).


----------



## sewingalot

Dude, spell my name wrong and comment about my secret passion.....that's just cold. :frown:

Funny that you look a lot like this guy laying on the ground

Oh, yeah....that package I sent you? It's stuffed full of poetry. There isn't any plants. :icon_twis

How do you breed the apistogrammas? Do you do anything special like spawning mops or just let nature do its magic?


----------



## nonconductive

wooops, sorry i forgot you spell your name wrong!
haha that would be funny if it really was and you didnt tell me. i would be like what the heck. 
There was actually a guy in the rural town i grew up in that was known for driving his lawn mower everywhere. you would see him along side of Rte 6 on his way to the tavern, then an hour later you would see him almost to the tavern. 
There were also kids that would take there lawnmowers "mudding" and have wheelie contests.

acidic water heavy in organics & live food...


----------



## sewingalot

Just messing with you a bit. Half the time I spell my name wrong. And if you really wanna throw a wrench in it, I was named after "Sarah" but my mom liked it better "Sara." My grandma doesn't like the way my name is spelled, so you win points in her book. And I hate the name period. :hihi:

Haha, you can't stop a man from going to his tavern. Did Mac ever stop the mower long enough to talk to you? Ah, I see who the true hillbilly is in this relationship....*cough* you *cough*

Do you have any algae problems with acidic organic stew? Live food usually seems to be the key in breeding. Do you breed your own food? (Hey look at me, I'm actually asking about your tanks, what?)


----------



## im2smart4u

Where did you get your Apistogramma steindachneri? My friend and I both like them and want some, but the only apistos the local lfs ever gets are cacatuoides and agassizis.


----------



## nonconductive

They were mislabled as A. ortmanni at a local fish store a few years back.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Haha, you can't stop a man from going to his tavern. Did Mac ever stop the mower long enough to talk to you? Ah, I see who the true hillbilly is in this relationship....*cough* you *cough*
> 
> Do you have any algae problems with acidic organic stew? Live food usually seems to be the key in breeding. Do you breed your own food? (Hey look at me, I'm actually asking about your tanks, what?)


 
I may have grown up in hicktown illinois but i escaped..... years later i find myself again in hicktown indiana.

no actually there is less algae in those tanks than any other. they dont have filters or water movement other than the convection currents created by the heaters. maybe i should have replied in rhyme.


----------



## sewingalot

Yes, I believe you should rhyme everything, since you brought it up. But that's okay, you are still new to rhyming, just a pup.

I'm a step up from hicktown, now - ******* village. It's like hicktown but with running water and a little more pillage.

Interesting....there goes that theory on organics. Convection currents from heaters. Only you would point that out, well, you and mechanics....

I just heard a song a bit ago I think you'll like; send to you later on. I'm heading off here, I'm starting to yawn. Thanks for giving me more details about your fish and how they spawn.


----------



## nonconductive

i didnt realize mechanics worked on heaters
i thought they fixed up junky old beaters
you learn something new every day
which makes me happy, almost gay


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> i didnt realize mechanics worked on heaters
> i thought they fixed up junky old beaters
> you learn something new every day
> which makes happy, almost gay


Okee Dokee 
I thought mine was bad but that rhyme was a suckee 

(posted by a power plant mechanic/electrician)


----------



## nonconductive

yea what can i say im not a poet and i know it.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> (posted by a power plant mechanic/electrician)


industrial electrician?


----------



## wkndracer

me either

HEY sewing your turn

yup work in a power generating plant


----------



## nonconductive

yea, tag you're it.


----------



## chad320

Giant wierdos talking in rhyme, 
this thread is about poetry, and fishtanks sometimes,
Its OK, im not going to whine,
if there isnt a pic every page, its fine.
But a FTS would be nice this time.
So when I look at your plants, I can wish they were mine:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

/\ winner/\


----------



## nonconductive

that was pretty good.

you win anubias.

(btw i have water sprite envy)


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, my dear, you put me to shame.
But what would we talk about if I weren't so lame
and created this rhyming game?
I'm still waiting on a full tank shot sized 1024 x 768.
Or better yet, a video would be great.
Maybe on that subject, we should debate?

(I think that was my lamest yet. :hihi


----------



## chad320

sewingalot said:


> Chad, my dear, you put me to shame.
> But what would we talk about if I weren't so lame
> and created this rhyming game?
> I'm still waiting on a full tank shot sized 1024 x 768.
> Or better yet, a video would be great.
> Maybe on that subject, we should debate?
> 
> (I think that was my lamest yet. :hihi


Yep, I agree :hihi: Just do another shot of Lameson, it'll be OK


----------



## sewingalot

Burn. LMAO! I can't drink and post. It's against rules. That's why I was so quiet this past week. :hihi: If you think this is lame just wait until you see my lastest lamest of lame projects I've got for my pal. :icon_twis


----------



## chad320

I got nothin more to say but I am laughin out loud at this


----------



## lauraleellbp

Ya'll are all wonky.

[Wonky is my new favorite word.

Rhymes with ******, too...]


----------



## sewingalot

You know what I think? Those who are reading this are finding me on the brink. :hihi: Laura, the wonky honky. *snickers*


----------



## Kibblemania1414

what does wonky mean? or did i just ruin it..


----------



## nonconductive

HAHA! wonky honky


----------



## sewingalot

Laura must not have noticed yet my new pet name for her, lol. Nonc- how are the shrimp doing for you? If you like them, I have some yellows that will be needing thinned out soon. (Yes, I had an ulterior motive for that question. I'm trying to find a home for some shrimp coming up.) Oh, and I have a question about your angelfish. Have you noticed any extreme aggression with them and would you personally think 55 gallons is too small of a tank for a couple? (I know, a serious post. I'm slipping....)


----------



## nonconductive

they were all still kicking this morning when i left. :icon_smil

i will take some yellows if you are thinning them! i think 55 gallons is fine for a pair. I have noticed mine are extremely aggressive towards one another. they are just down right mean, i've never had any this violent. I think Mac or Wknd would be able to tell you for sure though, as i've personally never kept them in anything smaller than a 75.

So where is this new "project" that i've been hearing so much of?


----------



## nonconductive

i am contemplating buying a pair of ocean clear canisters since i have this pump. i can phase out the xp3's and get rid of more than half of the plumbing this way.









it really is a beast..... does anyone have experience with ocean clears?


----------



## sewingalot

I'll wait until it warms up a bit more and send some your way. Trade you for some marselia or something if you like.

I'll have it finished today, but I have to send it to Kara still. She's going to put on some of the finishing touches. Still looking for the appropriate name to call it.  Plus, the anticipation needs to build and then fall. Then you'll get it. It has to be given at a lame time so you can appreciate the lameness that went into this.

No experience on water pumps, but someone will know. I'm lucky that I can figure out how to hook up a canister filter. I bet someone like wnkdracer knows. That guy is a diy genius.


----------



## nonconductive

so now you're downplaying it like its nothing..... hmmmm... way to leave me hanging.

sure i'll trade MM or MQ (or other plants) for shrimp!

i just want to know if there are any negatives or quirks to OC filters before i invest in them. i feel like im wasting my water pump just using it for a reactor.


----------



## wkndracer

LMAO and thanx for the plug. I just looked at ocean clear canisters and sewing is right about one thing,,, I'd *NEVER* pay that, rather build something containing similar components. Just last year I removed my UV unit from the hard plumbing on one tank and as things change will remove them from all the rest.
Installing almost $200.00 worth equip. on each tank was STUPID! 
(but I'm much better now :smile
I rigged one 15w unit on a powerhead and when I need to use it in the tank it goes, when done, outta the tank and in the closet it goes.

I'll be selling several Aqua UV Classic units w/wipers in the 8w and 15w sizes one of these days.

The sump on my 110g with the little giant pump gets no complaints from me.


----------



## nonconductive

well i bought that pump to replace the piece of crap "quiet one" i had that was not very quiet and was getting louder daily no matter what i did to it. It lasted about a year before it started sounding like a clunker.


the gen-x is rated at 1550gph.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> LMAO and thanx for the plug. I just looked at ocean clear canisters and sewing is right about one thing,,, I'd *NEVER* pay that, rather build something containing similar components. Just last year I removed my UV unit from the hard plumbing on one tank and as things change will remove them from all the rest.
> Installing almost $200.00 worth equip. on each tank was STUPID!
> (but I'm much better now :smile
> I rigged one 15w unit on a powerhead and when I need to use it in the tank it goes, when done, outta the tank and in the closet it goes.
> 
> I'll be selling several Aqua UV Classic units w/wipers in the 8w and 15w sizes one of these days.
> 
> The sump on my 110g with the little giant pump gets no complaints from me.


wanna build me something then?:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## chad320

First of all, I DEFINATELY would have flagged down the bubble machine golden graham for a light for my cigarette. Second, dont buy an OC filter. They are a PITA to clean. When something is a PITA to clean, it doesnt get done. Get a sump or better yet make one from a smaller aquaruim.


----------



## nonconductive

point taken. thanks for responding.


could i use the pump i have with a sump (its not submersable)? i am clueless when it comes to sumps.

and that dude was awesome.


----------



## sewingalot

I think I met his brother in New York. He was silver. I'll try to dig up a picture. I know my mom has one. Speaking of pictures........oh wait, it's not been a week yet. Carry on. I'm not even going to answer your sump question. Not going to be responsible for 125 gallons of water on the floor with a mad wife. :hihi:

Haha you are actually looking forward to this? I'll give you a couple hints. I used crayons and I can't draw. :hihi:

I think you should invite wkndracer up in July to visit family and hook you up a fancy shmancy filtration system. Indiana ain't that far from WV.


----------



## chad320

Your pump isnt submersible. If you found an acrylic sump they are pretty easy to drill. Just get Mike to come over and drill it for you


----------



## Karackle

I don't know anything about sumps, and certainly not about giant pumps.

but it's been a while since I harassed you, so I thought i'd stop by and say "yoo-hoo!" 
Sara may have said she'd wait a week, but i never promised I wouldn't give cheek
if you didn't post more pictures soon, but if you do, I just might swoon 
talking in rhymes is awfully fun, i'm starting to love it a ton. 

Sara, please don't thin your shrimp TOO much, because I want some one day and such :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, Kara! I'm all rhymed out tonight. Can you believe it? I have writers block. :hihi: Actually, I am so distracted with "The Everlasting Amazingly Lame Project" that I can't focus. :hihi: Speaking of which, I need to finish that. I'm going to sign off and do that in a few. Poor non-c will be heartbroken if I don't hurry up and get my part to you. 

Someone will know something about that sump, surely.


----------



## macclellan

nonconductive said:


> could i use the pump i have with a sump (its not submersable)? i am clueless when it comes to sumps.


 yes, you just hook up an inlet tube into the area of the sump you wish to draw water back to the aquarium from (after your filtration). 

external pumps are nice especially when high temp is an issue (less heat from pump to water).


----------



## nonconductive

what if the pump moves more water out than what is actually coming into the sump?

how would you prime the pump?


----------



## wkndracer

You can throttle back the discharge on a pump with ball valves even though they aren't designed for it without issues because we don't deal with high pressure. No hazard to the pump or motor. The inlet/suction needs to be unrestricted. The electric motor will actually use less wph restricted than it will free flow. (I know weird but true)
Too much plumbing on mine but a good learning curve.
By the way,,, ya'll quit planning all my vacation stops,, I book a year in advance with selections submitted by March 31 hahaha

HTH
pull the suction through a bulk head.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/835645-post36.html

too much plumbing but I can break out each part flooded.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/859481-post58.html

Bad storms here and no power getting home last night and none this morning.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks mac & wknd.
does it matter that my tank is not drilled? i would need to get a hang on over flow right?
wknd, you need to vacation here and build me a sump while mac does a live PA and sewing makes some root tabs.:icon_smil


no power? hope your tanks are ok! im suprised you dont have them on generator backup.:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> no power? hope your tanks are ok! im suprised you dont have them on generator backup.:hihi:


silly nonc :icon_roll I do have a generator (new in '04 for 5 storms in a row) 
@%^&* *thing* $%^*(O)_ *wouldn't*_#^(()%#$#$ *start*!!!!

Dry plug and good fire but no fuel. Filled the tank before trying to start it (STUPID move!) The fuel tank is mounted OVER the carburetor! !$%%^&*())!:icon_evil#^&*)(*&^%
Sprayed gunk buster in the carb after removing the filter knowing I could not remove the carb and left the fuel valve open figuring a 50/50 chance the blockage would free up. Tried it several time draining the battery.  

0430 up with the dog tried again (battery rig warrants a pic) and it fired up :smile:. At least we had showers and made coffee before leaving for work. Ran the tank systems for about 1 1/2hrs. then shut things down on the back feed. The breakers were lined back up to the main when I left for work.

Several overflow designs on the web.


----------



## sewingalot

So that's where you've been wkndracer! You were missed! Tell those storms to go away that you want more time to spend with your fish pals.  Since it is March 31, we are putting in last minute vacation arrangements. Ha! And nonc, you won't see me at this meet and greet. I'm too shy, lol. Imaginary meetings included.

Well, just had to say something since you mentioned my name. I'll let you get back to your sump, drilled, not drilled questions.

Besides, I'm busy finishing up your project.....and fishing out dead fish. So sad I am.


----------



## nonconductive

im getting nervous....


sorry about your fish! that really stinks.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> silly nonc :icon_roll I do have a generator (new in '04 for 5 storms in a row)
> @%^&* *thing* $%^*(O)_ *wouldn't*_#^(()%#$#$ *start*!!!!


 
sorry but that made me laugh


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> im getting nervous....
> 
> 
> sorry about your fish! that really stinks.


My fault on the fish. More on the way out..... You SHOULD be nervous. This is something that will haunt you forever. (Not really, well maybe.) I will tell you this, Kara's part is hilarious and beautiful! Going back to work. :icon_cool



nonconductive said:


> sorry but that made me laugh


Me too. I kinda felt bad for laughing, but it was hilarious!


----------



## chad320

I laughed too. And I feel bad. But, hey, at least it was just a power outage. It could have been the apocolypse, or the return of Y2K, or 2012, or the giant Easter bunny coming to eat you:hihi:. Then you'd have really been screwed


----------



## Karackle

oh boy oh boy! we're getting soooo closed to finished! are you getting excited?! Sara's part took a lot longer than mine, but I was glad to help :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, sure. Point out how slow I am. LOL. Good things come to those who wait......except in this particular instance. I'm kind of sad, though. This is so epically bad that I have nothing left after this. Like absolutely nothing. What are we going to talk about while waiting for pictures? :hihi:

Nonc- did you ever get an answer to the drilled holes?  I'm curious about that now.


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> Oh, sure. Point out how slow I am.


HAHAHA i didn't mean it like THAT, I meant you put a lot more thought and effort and time and blood and sweat and tears into it than I did, I just did what you told me to do :hihi:



I'm curious about the sump situation too


----------



## sewingalot

Sure Kara, sure... It's dangerous to just do what I tell you to. :icon_twis I think Non-c should be scared at this point. Muhahahaha. 

And since technically it's the seventh day and I _promised _not to ask for pictures for a week and I've been really good to not pester, I am making up for it now: What about some pictures? You could do a side shot for a little variation....or an angle like Chad did with his....or a random picture of algae.....or I don't know.......a shrimp.....or a close up of the sand????? :biggrin:


----------



## jsuereth

Hey! 

love the tank. Thought id comment on the sump.

You want an overflow that can drain more water than the pump can return. If you do hob i recommend getting some autocutoff switches for the pump. These are electronic float valves you can install on the aquarium and sump to make sure you dont flood.

As for hang on overflows, i have a design for mutli-failsafe version i want to try. You have three issues to solve here:

(1) preventing blockage or water level issues from completely breaking the siphon over the aquarium.
(2) making the thing quiet (google beananimal overflow for a fun way to silence)
(3) Making sure you can handle more flow than the return pump.

My idea basically involves multiple siphon tubes over the aquarium and the beananimal 3-drain layout.

Hope that helps!


----------



## wkndracer

wkndracer said:


> I do have a generator
> @%^&* *thing* $%^*(O)_ *wouldn't*_#^(()%#$#$ *start*!!!!





sewingalot said:


> So that's where you've been wkndracer! You were missed! Since it is March 31, we are putting in last minute vacation arrangements. Ha!


Thanks for saying sewing :icon_wink.
Unless you leave home in July your on a day trip schedule already. We work fast and that tank will be done by lunch time. :hihi: Full MTS or dirt we'll fill it either way.



nonconductive said:


> sorry but that made me laugh





sewingalot said:


> Me too. I kinda felt bad for laughing, but it was hilarious!





chad320 said:


> I laughed too. And I feel bad. But, hey, at least it was just a power outage.


Situation deserves it. Oh the drama of it all. Just like a small business owns it's owner (first hand knowledge) all the toy's and 'stuff' that folks wow over that I've acquired owns me. Hadn't touched the generator this year and paid for it.

Power still out till after midnight last night. UGH! Generator cranked right up when I got home from work and ran all night. Back on the main this morning after 0630 Yahoo!


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> oh boy oh boy! we're getting soooo closed to finished! are you getting excited?! Sara's part took a lot longer than mine, but I was glad to help :hihi:


im at the edge of my seat!



sewingalot said:


> Sure Kara, sure... It's dangerous to just do what I tell you to. I think Non-c should be scared at this point. Muhahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> And since technically it's the seventh day and I promised not to ask for pictures for a week and I've been really good to not pester, I am making up for it now: What about some pictures? You could do a side shot for a little variation....or an angle like Chad did with his....or a random picture of algae.....or I don't know.......a shrimp.....or a close up of the sand?????


i will take a sand picture lol.

btw i turned on an extra set of bulbs when i came home from work yesterday and immediately that downoi started pearling. no melting yet.

i also took the plunge and started trimming a couple anubias.
i plan on doing a massive water change and more trimming this weekend.


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks Jsuereth!

Wknd, glad your power is back on!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> i also took the plunge and started trimming a couple anubias.


hello my name is starving and I eat anubias hahahaha


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> hello my name is starving and I eat anubias hahahaha


lol.

the broad leafs are the only ones that need trimming so far. if i have some leftover after filling in some spaces i will gladly RAOK them to you. (if not you will be first in line for next time when i won't have anywhere to put any of them)


----------



## Karackle

And now the moment you've been waiting for, I present to you, a story......but not just any story......

A brand new story written by Dr. Sewingalot, edited, partially illustrated and digitized by Dr. Karackle

*edit* for anyone who couldn't get that to open on their computer because it's .pptx, try this one, it's .ppt roud:

Enjoy! 



(sorry i couldn't figure out any other way to post it besides putting it in my "dropbox" so it's not showing up as images here, but i think that adds to the mystery and intrigue :hihi


----------



## nonconductive

awww man, i cant view it because my PP version isnt up to date here at work and i cant update it due to the restrictions. (i dont have PP at home either)


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha! Priceless.  I'll save it to PDF just for you. This was a planned part of the gag.......yea. We'll say that. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

its probably just going to say.

*APRIL FOOLS YA DUMB%#$*


----------



## sewingalot

How did you know?!?! Did Kara tell you????? I emailed it to you.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> awww man, i cant view it because my PP version isnt up to date here at work and i cant update it due to the restrictions. (i dont have PP at home either)


OMG but not a joke nor april fools hoax!

(These woman have WAAAAY too much time on they're hands)

(creative too)


----------



## nonconductive

wow! seussingalot & karawarhol, i feel loved (actually i do considering you spent time on it).
-sniffle- what a lovely story. i suppose i owe you two some pictures.

Thought of the trust fund & Karadactyl lol.

what a wonderful tale of a visitor in foreign lands
but i agree with mike, you have too much time on your hands


----------



## sewingalot

Awww.... You didn't like it, wknd & nonc? I'm heartbroken. LMAO! (Yes, unemployment does give you a lot of time on your hands. What else am I supposed to do while sitting at the doctors with my grandma? )


----------



## nonconductive

actually i enjoyed it very much so. but now that its over what do i have to look forward to??



sewingalot said:


> Awww.... You didn't like it, wknd & nonc? I'm heartbroken. LMAO! (Yes, unemployment does give you a lot of time on your hands. What else am I supposed to do while sitting at the doctors with my grandma? )


----------



## sewingalot

I've got nothing. You are secretly happy, I know. Right now, I am working on non-PG stuff so I won't share those on the forum. :icon_twis By the way, the background is a real picture. Thought that was a nice touch, no? Congratulations. I've never done anything lamer in my life...told you it would haunt you. :hihi: It's going to take me some time to figure out my newest plan of attack....I'm tapped out.

Don't forget my sand picture!


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> I've got nothing. :hihi: It's going to take me some time to figure out my newest plan of attack....I'm tapped out.


tapped out???,,, haha no way I'm falling for that,

but I am wondering after being exposed to your creativity why your not the DIY Queen?


----------



## nonconductive

because you cant cut wood with a rhyme


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> the background is a real picture.


it is? i will have to look at it again.



sewingalot said:


> I've never done anything lamer in my life...told you it would haunt you. :hihi:


i find that hard to believe j/k



sewingalot said:


> It's going to take me some time to figure out my newest plan of attack....I'm tapped out.


again, i find that hard to believe.



sewingalot said:


> Don't forget my sand picture!


1 sand picture coming up!


----------



## sewingalot

Awesome! Try to get a picture sans the free fertilizer. :redface: 

How are the plants doing for you? Well I hope. Cool that the downoi is pearling. It rarely pearls for me, FYI. (You and Kara stink - she gets the bolbitis to pearl and you get the downoi...)

Yep, real picture from Nasa. It's tiled, though.

Seriously, I've got nothing....I've been thinking hard on this and I'm outta ideas. But I am betting your journal will hit 20K before too long now because of our gift to you! I see that I've got you over 500 posts...you are now officially stuck with Kara and me. :hihi:

You will be happy to know my computer is sick from all the writing and music. He's got a cold and is going to the doctor later today. 

Wnkd - my DIY skills are all crafty. I'm not patient enough for straight lines and sadly everything ends up cockeyed when I try. :icon_eek: And don't get me started on staining..... Glad your power's back on.


----------



## chad320

Kara and Sara, you two are the funniest wierdos out there :hihi: Great work!! As for nonc, ill check back in tonight for that sand picture


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Awesome! But I am betting your journal will hit 20K before too long now because of our gift to you! I see that I've got you over 500 posts...you are now officially stuck with Kara and me. :hihi:


The gift that keeps on giving.

The plants were doing great as of yesterday. who knows what today will bring.

I probably wont take pics until after the waterchange which wont be until tomorrow night most likely.


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Kara and Sara, you two are the funniest wierdos out there :hihi: Great work!! As for nonc, ill check back in tonight for that sand picture


At least I can spell weirdos. :hihi: Better to be a little strange than completely dull, no? 



nonconductive said:


> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> The plants were doing great as of yesterday. who knows what today will bring.
> 
> I probably wont take pics until after the waterchange which wont be until tomorrow night most likely.


If you don't get me pictures soon, I'm going to spam your inbox with my favorite _Soft Cell_ songs! I'll start with _Tainted Love _and move on from there. 

I say if the plants live through the weekend, you are golden. Unless one of your fish takes a liking to downoi. That's why I keep it in a shrimp only tank now. Never did figure out the crummy fish that was eating it. I guess I could move some back over to the 55 considering the current situation. :confused1:

Wait.....you might like _Soft Cell_. I'll send you _Janet Jackson_ songs... :icon_twis and one of those annoying country pop singers, too.


----------



## nonconductive

i dont mind soft cell, but prefer marc almond's solo stuff.

also ive heard enough of tainted love and the 10 billion remixes and covers to last 10 lifetimes.


----------



## chad320

Dang, the spelling and grammar police have caught me again. I need a "git outta jail faree" card.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i dont mind soft cell, but prefer marc almond's solo stuff.
> 
> also ive heard enough of tainted love and the 10 billion remixes and covers to last 10 lifetimes.


Ah, thin Tainted Love and the 10 billion covers I will send. I'll start with Manson. :hihi:



chad320 said:


> Dang, the spelling and grammar police have caught me again. I need a "git outta jail faree" card.


Chad, I always say if you are going to insult me, your spelling and grammar should be impeccable. It hurts that way. Any other way and I'll just laugh.  You should hear me speak. I can't put a sentence together for the life of me that doesn't sound country. Ha!


----------



## wkndracer

heey yarwl warch thi's


----------



## nonconductive

do not send me manson songs yuck!


----------



## sewingalot

Ya aint gonna bug me wit countree speakin. I's bin talkin that whey my whole life up in this crik holler. Jest sayin' Non c - annoying song #1 sent to your pm.


----------



## wkndracer

give the woman a picture plz!,, you know she won't quite.


----------



## sewingalot

Yea, what wkndracer said....pictures! Or I will not only send you Manson, but as a duet with NIN....even if I gotta mix it myself. :hihi:

P.S. Happy April Fool's Day!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey Sara, the stink bug jelly canning project for nonc is at a standstill b/c I'm out of stinkbugs- when can you come for a visit to bring more?


----------



## sewingalot

I'll be there by the week's end, I also have green stink bugs to make it more festive. :hihi: Did you like non-c's bedtime story? Kara and I had to break out the crayons. LOL!


----------



## lauraleellbp

sewingalot said:


> I'll be there by the week's end, I also have green stink bugs to make it more festive. :hihi:


oOo- in that case, I think we'll have to make some stinkbug chutney, too!




> Did you like non-c's bedtime story? Kara and I had to break out the crayons. LOL!


I can't read it, my puter won't open it! :icon_cry:


----------



## Karackle

what else am I supposed to do while procrastinating school work? :hihi: 

LauraLee - if I see any stinkbugs here I'll be sure to send them your way! roud:

*Non-C I'll be expecting those pictures tomorrow* or I might have to come up with a new plan if Sara's tapped out :angel:


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> oOo- in that case, I think we'll have to make some stinkbug chutney, too!
> 
> I can't read it, my puter won't open it! :icon_cry:


Yum, chutney!!! That sounds tasty. :icon_eek: Well, now that won't do at all. Here you go, a pdf format. Don't want anyone to miss out. If you don't have pdf, you are in the stone age. Just sayin'


----------



## Karackle

lauraleellbp said:


> I can't read it, my puter won't open it! :icon_cry:


Oh man, I didn't see that, glad Sara was on the ball with the pdf! I wonder if I accidentally saved the powerpoint in the new .pptx format, i'll check and switch it if that's what I did roud:


----------



## nonconductive

spooked from their home being messed with.


















Please spare me the stink bug paste
and songs of bad taste.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

What's wrong nonc? Didn't like the hamster dance song I sent you? :hihi: I see Ebenezer and Teegan came out to say hi! 1000 points if you can tell me why I picked the name Teegan, by the way.

Thanks for the pictures! (So I take you liked Kara's and my ultimate lame gift for you?) You even got a corner shot. And sand!!!! I have something to study now. I'm going back to look at the pictures and shut up for a while. I feel all fuzzy! And in the words of Kara: _ Teeheheheheee!_

By the way, what's up with the water parameters? Are they back to normal?


----------



## Karackle

WOW! i didn't even have to wait until tomorrow! :bounce: this is excellent! THANKS! 

Tank is looking gorgeous and lush as usual! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

teee heee

yea theyre back to normal thanfully. i have no idea why you picked teegan. do tell.

thanks kara


----------



## Karackle

:bounce: glad to hear the parameters are back to normal and the fish are looking good too, so i guess that's also a good sign! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Man, I was about to send you "My Name Is" when you posted those pictures.  

Should I tell you that _google is your friend_? Like someone that will remain nameless *cough* you *cough* would tell me??? 

Teegan is Gaelic and means 'little poet.' 

Tank looks excellent, by the way. I notice you've done the trimming and added some plants. So now it is like looking at a completely different picture! :biggrin:


----------



## Karackle

So I found out the powerpoint WAS accidentally saved as a .pptx so here is the regular old .ppt powerpoint for everyone who couldn't open it (or you can just use the .pdf Sara posted )




sewingalot said:


> I notice you've done the trimming and added some plants. So now it is like looking at a completely different picture! :biggrin:


SO true! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> wow! seussingalot & karawarhol, i feel loved (actually i do considering you spent time on it).
> -sniffle- what a lovely story. i suppose i owe you two some pictures.
> 
> Thought of the trust fund & Karadactyl lol.
> 
> what a wonderful tale of a visitor in foreign lands
> but i agree with mike, you have too much time on your hands


Non-C: Since I do have time on my hands and you called my partner in crime Karawarhol (and she likes my otos), I thought this would be appropriate:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hahahaha songs, stories, and threats of stinkbug jelly and chutney finally did the trick!!! :icon_mrgr

You guys are too funny! I loved the story and Kara's illustrations! 








BTW- The tank is looking really nice, Nonc!


----------



## Karackle

Hahahahaha I love it! I might just have to make that my new desktop background :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

We did good, girls! I've already got a new plan of attack in the future if we don't get pictures on a timely basis. But I think he may have had to take the day off to hide from us (he's been MIA all day!). :hihi: Either that, or he's still in awe of our beautiful story. Maybe he read it for bedtime and is still sleeping it bored him so much. :biggrin: 

Non-c - In case I didn't tell you: THE TANK LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## nonconductive

thank you ladies!

and sewing those otos are awesome. 

I'm getting some leaf melt on the downoi


----------



## sewingalot

Not surprising to me. Is the melt overall or is part of it, like the older leaves? As long as the stems don't melt, it'll recover. The leaves melt on me some when I pester it too much. Oh, and the picture is named 'you oto post more pictures.'


----------



## oscarsx

Nice tank man, gj!


----------



## hgfx

*Character*

So very: Andy Warhol...



sewingalot said:


> Non-C: Since I do have time on my hands and you called my partner in crime Karawarhol (and she likes my otos), I thought this would be appropriate:


----------



## sewingalot

Correction. So very_ Karawarhol _. Non-c how are the other plants doing, by the way?


----------



## nonconductive

well, nothing has died yet..... so thats good!


----------



## nonconductive

oscarsx said:


> Nice tank man, gj!


thanks!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> well, nothing has died yet..... so thats good!


That's all a person can ask, really. No? You know, by sending you my most coveted plants, I can really see how they'll do in dirt without having to be surprised on my own. Clever, huh?  

Off topic - Know the song _That Joke Isn't Funny Anymore_? Totally feeling that way. I've gotta come up with a better plan than I had for you next. This latest idea isn't good enough. I think I ruined my diabolical plans with our last gift. :confused1: So sad.


----------



## nonconductive

The Smiths?

clever indeed.


----------



## sewingalot

Of course, The Smiths. The Smiths = _simply sensational_. We all should know that by now. _Especially _you.  Don't worry, listening to _Confusion _by New Order gave me an idea. So don't you fret. Give me a minute or two, and I'll share it with you. :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot

Here you go, my pal. Introducing the new Coloring Book Tank. For the times we want to see non-c's tank, but he's not giving up pictures. Simply create your own with any form of media! 

I hear his favorite colors are teal and hot pink, so keep that in mind.










(Yeah, I found something even lamer - aren't you proud? :wink


----------



## nonconductive

haha you should put #'s in there for the artistically challenged.

i've been having one crappy day btw. first week of the month woes. The person who handles most of the fed crap isnt here today so i am stuck with them. I have like $2,000,000.00 in my backlog that i have no idea what to do with.


----------



## nonconductive

i changed about 80 gallons of water on this thing over the weekend and meticulously cleaned every speck of crud off the sand, wood and leaves only to find the sand looking just the same after refilling it.  i don't know why i bother....


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> haha you should put #'s in there for the artistically challenged.
> 
> i've been having one crappy day btw. first week of the month woes. The person who handles most of the fed crap isnt here today so i am stuck with them. I have like $2,000,000.00 in my backlog that i have no idea what to do with.


I could do that. We could rename it Paint by Numbers. :thumbsup:

If you are looking for a place to put 2,000,000 - I'll be happy to get an offshore bank account number to you. I was lucky, I worked for the gov't. Never had to deal with paying taxes or much federal filings for that matter. Hopefully, you found the solution....or will at least have something to do to keep you busy tomorrow. 



nonconductive said:


> i changed about 80 gallons of water on this thing over the weekend and meticulously cleaned every speck of crud off the sand, wood and leaves only to find the sand looking just the same after refilling it.  i don't know why i bother....


Bother because your tank is beautiful with fish crap and all! Nature is never perfect, so why try to make your tank look crystal clear 100% of the time? Dude, you need to go spend some times outdoors and look at some creek water. Your tank will be pristine in comparison. Plus your tank is my favorite tank, so don't knock it or I'll take it as a personal insult.

I can send you some algae to cheer you up if you like. Or better yet, would you like me to show you pictures that I don't post? I've got lots of crappy leaves and substrate in those.


----------



## nonconductive

cyanobacteria









while i was having the gda explosion (which seems to be over) i had relatively no bba. but today i noticed this.

hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## nonconductive

sad downoi


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

Tons of pictures! I must say, this has been a good few days for pictures from you! (And you are 225 views from 20,000. Just so you know, that means people are lurking and loving your journal!)

That downoi doesn't look sad at all. Just looks like normal old downoi getting used to it's surroundings. I have a feeling it'll do well for you. If not, I'll keep supplying you in it until it does.

What type of marselia is that? I like it, minuta perhaps?

I'll take credit for that BBA if you like. I told you I gave you downoi, but its actually a fake plant full of bba spores. :hihi: Glad to see you are embracing your inner darkness.  Nice cyanobacteria. It's okay to hate that, it's not really algae, lol.

Your fish look just as happy to see you taking pictures. The tank looks great! Nice to see some detail shots!

By the way, I don't see what you are talking about, your tank looks perfectly pleasant. I was expecting a train wreck the way you described it. Instead, it's gorgeous. :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Umm..yeah...holy crap...are you just trying to be modest? This thing is friggin awesome!!! I also have to remind myself that its even awesomer(its a word) in person because its a 125g. You actually have to turn your head to admire alll of the awesomeness(also a word) in this tank. You are, however, really laming up my tank. Thanks :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

i want this tank... just think of how much BBA could grow on that anubis!! :hihi:

Amy


----------



## nonconductive

haha thanks chad. mine might be awesome because its big, but your's is awesome just cuz its awesome. i'm envious of your crypt collection.

amy, you mean _is_ growing, not could grow. it popped up everywhere since saturday.

sara, yep MM. i had MQ in here but moved it to my son's little tank. and you'll be getting all this bba back in the mail.


----------



## sewingalot

Are you ever going to learn how to take a compliment on your tank without minimizing how beautiful it is?  I love MM. I miss that plant. I did find a sprig of it in my 10 when I was tearing it down. I'm hoping it'll take off. And as far as the bba....sorry.  I even disinfected those plants in PP before shipping. I'll send you some excel this weekend. So I wrote you a uber bad poem about your plight.

BBA is yours to keep.
Don't worry, I can get more it's cheap.
Funny thing is the tank those plants came from had no known BBA algae.
It must have crawled into the bag from the other tanks just to make you hate me.
For you, I'll send you my left over excel.
So algae in the 125 will no longer dwell.
And then I'll have to cry myself to sleep.
For sending you means of killing algae makes me a creep.


----------



## nonconductive

lol. it was already in my tank, but in remission. i doubt any of it came from you, well maybe a little. haha. it was all dying and pretty much gone while the glass was solid green, but i think my messing with the sand, scraping the wood & changing so much water set it off. dont worry about the excel, i have a small unopened bottle.


----------



## sewingalot

See what happens when you mess with algae? It messes back.

I was (in the words of Caton) a _sad panda_. I thought I plagued you with my best friend. I was about to write you a sequel where you have to battle the evil BBA....and that would have hurt my friend's feelings. :biggrin:

I have like 1/2 - 3/4 of a bottle of excel and can't make myself use it. I don't know how you can stand the smell of that stuff. I renamed it 'headache in a jar.'

By the way, do you have a spare tank for the yellows I'm going to send you and Kara? Red + yellow shrimp = brown shrimp. Yes, I am trying to even spread my fauna collectoritis.


----------



## nonconductive

i don't smell it! i havent had to use it in a long time either.

i have a 5 gallon with no fauna waiting for something to go in it.


----------



## im2smart4u

Sewingalot, every time I find an awesome tank, I see comments by you bullying the owners into posting more pictures. I have seen it on this tank and Speedie's "River Wild" tank, as well as others. I just want to say thank you for making these people take more pictures of their beautiful tanks. Also, just reading you guys' comments is very entertaining.


----------



## chad320

im2smart4u said:


> Sewingalot, every time I find an awesome tank, I see comments by you bullying the owners into posting more pictures. I have seen it on this tank and Speedie's "River Wild" tank, as well as others. I just want to say thank you for making these people take more pictures of their beautiful tanks. Also, just reading you guys' comments is very entertaining.


This is a great statement!


----------



## nonconductive

LOL yea ya big bully. You're like "The Gooch" on Different Strokes.


----------



## bsmith

sewingalot said:


> Here you go, my pal. Introducing the new Coloring Book Tank. For the times we want to see non-c's tank, but he's not giving up pictures. Simply create your own with any form of media!
> 
> I hear his favorite colors are teal and hot pink, so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yeah, I found something even lamer - aren't you proud? :wink


Sara, did you just buy a d3100? I just did and noticed the coloring book feature on mine too. 

I also love this tank. Discus plus Anubis is a winner in my book!

Also, do you have co2 on this tank because Anubis plus co2 = SUPER WINNER!!!


----------



## nonconductive

bsmith said:


> Sara, did you just buy a d3100? I just did and noticed the coloring book feature on mine too.
> 
> I also love this tank. Discus plus Anubis is a winner in my book!
> 
> Also, do you have co2 on this tank because Anubis plus co2 = SUPER WINNER!!!


20# & rex reactor. 

thanks!


----------



## bsmith

Yep, Winnnnnnnnnnnerrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## sewingalot

im2smart4u said:


> Sewingalot, every time I find an awesome tank, I see comments by you bullying the owners into posting more pictures. I have seen it on this tank and Speedie's "River Wild" tank, as well as others. I just want to say thank you for making these people take more pictures of their beautiful tanks. Also, just reading you guys' comments is very entertaining.





chad320 said:


> This is a great statement!





nonconductive said:


> LOL yea ya big bully. You're like "The Gooch" on Different Strokes.


Haha, guys. Touche. For what it's worth, I only bully friends that I know can handle it. I make up for it by sending plants and shrimp (and free algae). Plus, the lurkers get to benefit with pictures and lame poetry. What more could a person ask for in life? :hihi:

Im2smart4u - let this be a warning to keep the pictures up to date or I'll start annoying you as well. I may not post in every journal, but I read them all. *insert evil laugh here*



bsmith said:


> Sara, did you just buy a d3100? I just did and noticed the coloring book feature on mine too.
> 
> I also love this tank. Discus plus Anubis is a winner in my book!
> 
> Also, do you have co2 on this tank because Anubis plus co2 = SUPER WINNER!!!


I have a point and shoot, dude. I'm too cheap for expensive equipment to take mediocre pictures. As far as the coloring book and Warhol knock offs, it's all photobucket and too much time on my hands. (And to pester my pal here to post more pictures of his uber anubias paradise.)

Nonc - I'll send you a pm in a little bit about the yellow shrimpers. See how I am keeping you in the hobby by sending you more cute shrimp? I'm devious, no?

P.S. Are you convinced your tank is awesome yet? Everyone is telling you so!


----------



## bsmith

sewingalot said:


> I have a point and shoot, dude. I'm too cheap for expensive equipment to take mediocre pictures. As far as the coloring book and Warhol knock offs, it's all photobucket and too much time on my hands. (And to pester my pal here to post more pictures of his uber anubias paradise.)


ic, thank you.


----------



## nonconductive

how do you know i dont cry myself to sleep every night.

im convinced a few people think its awesome, but they dont look at it up close everyday.


----------



## bsmith

nonconductive said:


> how do you know i dont cry myself to sleep every night.
> 
> im convinced a few people think its awesome, but they dont look at it up close everyday.


What would cause this depression in the evenings?


----------



## nonconductive

bsmith said:


> What would cause this depression in the evenings?


the cruel playground antics of the gooch.


----------



## bsmith

nonconductive said:


> the cruel playground antics of the gooch.


I hate it when he does that... Selfish @!


----------



## sewingalot

Language, bsmith, language.  PG, eh? Don't make me moderate you all, lol. 

Non-c if you seriously cry over that tank I'm going to write your wife a letter with a WVian beaten stick enclosed to knock some sense into you. 

P.S. Thanks to my dear friend Chad, I have you a new present thought up just to celebrate the 20k views coming up. I'll be up all night working on it. :hihi: 

The views should be for themselves - your tank is AMAZING!!!


----------



## im2smart4u

sewingalot said:


> Im2smart4u - let this be a warning to keep the pictures up to date or I'll start annoying you as well. I may not post in every journal, but I read them all. *insert evil laugh here*


Ha ha. It would be hard to annoy me as I don't even have a journal. :tongue: None of my 4 running tanks are good enough for a journal. I did post picture of the best of the 4, my 25 gallon, in the aquascaping forum. I was trying to get some feedback, but I got very few comments. I am sure the same thing would happen if I tried to start a journal. You have to have a nice tank to have a nice journal. Look at how many view and comments nonc's tank has. This proves that it is a nice tank.

I may start a journal in a month or two when I set up one of empty tanks, either the large hex or my 125. (Probably the large hex so I won't have to be compared to the awesomeness that is nonc's 125)


----------



## chad320

Haha, 20,002 views when I got on, hurry up Sara!!!!!:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> how do you know i dont cry myself to sleep every night.
> 
> im convinced a few people think its awesome, but they dont look at it up close everyday.


Perfection in a living thing is imposable to achieve, your being as critical as I am when looking at your tank. Lighten up guy it's really nice roud:


----------



## sewingalot

You tell him, wkndracer!

You know, im2smart, I don't often go to the aquascaping forum except to read for moderating reasons.  I don't even think I belong in that area given my lack of skill. If you do decide to put up a journal, pm me the link! I'll be glad to start annoying you, too. Did you see the first pictures of my 55 gallon? Not many people can get worse than that. I was trying to grow dead moss. :hihi: So there really isn't a reason to _not _start a journal.



im2smart4u said:


> so _*I won't have to be compared to the awesomeness that is nonc's 125*_)


Thank you. Are you listening non-c???



chad320 said:


> Haha, 20,002 views when I got on, hurry up Sara!!!!!:hihi:


I'll have my celebration project (thanks for the idea, Chad) done tomorrow. And then I'll be complete with my evil master plan to integrate non-c into the planted tank community!


----------



## sewingalot

Non-c, given my amazing drawing abilities, I was able to finish earlier than I had originally thought. Special thanks to Chad for the idea (and Mistergreen's handiwork). So congratulations on 20,000 views which I deemed an important milestone especially for you and for no other reason than to prove to you that this tank is _da bomb_. And by the way, even my old man says this is the dumbest thing I've done yet. :icon_cool


----------



## chad320

Hahahahaha...AWESOME!!!:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


i like how my hair color changes throughout the strip. i also like how bba has taken over the emersed growth.


----------



## nonconductive

im2smart, start a journal of your 125!! i like reading the large-ish tank threads.

thanks guys (and gals). and wknd is right, im too critical. but i am of everything i attempt to do.


(i feel like this is a conspiracy with all this plotting and planning)


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> i like how my hair color changes throughout the strip. i also like how bba has taken over the emersed growth.


I thought you'd appreciate it. I had to study your profile pic just to get the hair spikey enough. LOL. I figured you probably changed your hair style more often than most people, so why not? 

Oh, and this is BBA from my tank. It grows EVERYWHERE, even emersed. :hihi: 



nonconductive said:


> im2smart, start a journal of your 125!! i like reading the large-ish tank threads.
> 
> thanks guys (and gals). and wknd is right, im too critical. but i am of everything i attempt to do.
> 
> 
> (i feel like this is a conspiracy with all this plotting and planning)


Dude, that's the American culture. We are never good enough, never smart enough, never rich enough, never _fill in the blank_ enough. In reality, it is society that has bred us to believe such nonsense. If I do nothing else in this life, I hope to at least open people's eyes to the fact critical thinking creates unhappiness for no good reason. Everyone is important and no one is unimportant. Even annoying people like me play a role in life. Your tank brings people happiness, so that right there makes it worthwhile. 

So stop criticizing it!  (Cause I really hate being upbeat, and you are making me, lol.)

No conspiracy.  Well, I may have enlisted a few to help me annoy you into posting more pictures....but that's only because we like you and your awesome anubias tank.


----------



## Karackle

so i have a lot to catch up on, mostly I just skimmed and looked at pictures so I had to say 

1) AWESOME pics! thanks for all the pics, it's like christmas or my birthday around here or something! :bounce: and I agree with Sara JUST TAKE THE COMPLIMENT you tank is GORGEOUS! 

2) HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA Sara - your comic.......BRILLIANT. You have got some SKILLLLLZZZ with drawing comics! Loving the hair!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> i like how my hair color changes throughout the strip.


At least she didnt give you a blonde mohawk. That is the coolest anyone has ever drawn me. I think she accidentally inserted my name but drew Rachel (msjinkzd)roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Karackle said:


> 1) AWESOME pics! thanks for all the pics, it's like christmas or my birthday around here or something! :bounce: and I agree with Sara JUST TAKE THE COMPLIMENT you tank is GORGEOUS!


Non-c, are you listening to this? Kara loves your tank, too. Just sayin'



chad320 said:


> At least she didnt give you a blonde mohawk. That is the coolest anyone has ever drawn me. I think she accidentally inserted my name but drew Rachel (msjinkzd)roud:


If I drew Rachel, there would be a skirt. That's how you tell boy stick figures from girl stick figures. :hihi: 

Non-c, where are you????? I want to ask you, did you ever figure out your plumbing with that water pump?


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks kara!

Sara, no i havnt looked into it any further yet. Right now the pump just powers a reactor (very forcefully i might add).

We were supposed to get new flooring last year but never did and might possibly this year (probably not) but when we do i will have to take down this tank temporarily, and that is when i plan on doing the plumbing and changing things. 

Something about sumps scare me. I've already had this tank spill more than half of its water onto our floor twice. (don't ask). 

Sometimes i think this tank is cursed.
1. Bad eco complete
2. Turface
3. busted hose
4. t5 fixture fell into tank while on
5. gassing #1
6. canister leak while on vacation
7. heater malfunction
8. gassing #2
9. crash

i know im forgetting some.


----------



## sewingalot

You are talking about a co2 reactor, no?

That right there is why I took off my reactor. I don't trust my plumbing skills and I already experienced a 55 gallon tank leaking years ago and never care to repeat that. (The ugly oak trim plastic reminds me of that - only tank they had in stock and I didn't know you could reseal tanks back then.) Sumps - I want to do this, but I know better. I've already had enough leaking canisters in my lifetime. Some days I feel like going back to the old corner filters.

Are you sure it's not you that's cursed?  I want to ask how you managed to spill water on the floor but you won't let me, LOL.

Hope you get new floors this year. It'll give me something to annoy you about. You know.....the old man does know how to lay tile. I bet wkndracer and him could put you in a floor. That way I could send him over there with some algae spores. :hihi:

Speaking of crashes - how is your water parameters doing? Any more problems since finding the dead fish?


----------



## nonconductive

yes, an oversized rex reactor.

my (wife's) cats used to like to fart around in the cabinet. I dont know how it happened, but i came downstairs one morning getting ready for work and i saw my tank was drained more than half way and i could hear one of the canister motors making awful sounds (running dry) as my socks became drenched with water. a hose split and came loose from the canister. The only thing i noticed was a wet wad of black cat hair wrapped around the hose.

The other time it leaked for 4 days from the power cord of one of the xp3's before the siphon broke while i was away.

My parameters are all fine now, though i did find my male Apisto cac dead the other day.


----------



## nonconductive

HARHAR.... i just recieved an emergency response email from HR or whoever that explains what to do in the event of a goose attack. 


I thought you just covered your rear.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> HARHAR.... i just recieved an emergency response email from HR or whoever that explains what to do in the event of a goose attack.
> 
> 
> I thought you just covered your rear.


Naw you cover your gear :eek5:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, you ever have a goose attack you? Mean birds. Very informative email. LOL. Do you guys actually work there? 

For the very first time, you've just made me happy that my tank is against the wall. I have one stupid cat that can open the bedroom dresser drawers and throws clothes out of the way so she can snuggle the socks. I can only imagine that same cat draining the tank now. I used to love my cats more when I didn't live in my own home....

Nice leak. Is this part of the reason you need a new floor?

Glad the tank is better parameter wise. Sorry about the apisto.


----------



## nonconductive

haha mike.

yea they hiss at us in the parking lot. i had one attack my car before. theres a bunch of ponds on our campus, so they all nest in the area. its funny, if you look out the window you can watch the stand offs with one of the maintenance guys and his shovel. sometimes the goose wins, sometimes maintenance guy wins.


no my wife wants new floor for no other reason than she's bored with what we have.


----------



## sewingalot

Interesting. So the email was actually kind of legit. :hihi: That makes it funnier. You should get some pictures of that. 

Your wife sounds like my husband. I find something I like and I am content. He on the other hand would change the rooms 8000 a year if we could afford it. I'm more of the _if it ain't broke_ personality.


----------



## nonconductive

yea it was legit but funny that would send one out.

it said stuff like "show no fear, look them in the eyes" and had a picture of an angry goose.

i come home atleast once evry month to find our furniture rearranged


----------



## sewingalot

Look them in the eyes? I'd be screaming running the other way. Ever since getting attacked by that momma bluejay last year, I don't care to repeat getting pecked. Birds are _mean_. (Cute blurry picture of the baby if you are interested enough.)

I used to rearrange furniture all the time until the dog went blind in one eye and half blind in the other. Poor old man kept walking into things and biting whatever got in his way.

Notice how I am being good and not asking for any pictures? Don't worry, it won't last long.  Did you plumb the tank all by yourself or did you have help? I'm trying to debate whether or not to hook back up my co2 reactor and I'm not sure how to tell if I put enough of that purple glue on it and whether or not it's permanent.


----------



## nonconductive

yea all by my lonesome.

the purple stuff is just primer, so i hope you put the cement on it. no way to find out but filling it up with water.

blue jays are mean birds! they chase away all the other birds from my dad's bird feeders.

btw i took a few picture last night, just cuz i saw a new leaf coming up on my emersed anubias.


----------



## sewingalot

Ummmmm.....yea. Cement...I'm not sure. I remember cleaning it will one thing and putting something else on....LMAO! I tell you what, I'll ship it up to you, and you can test it out for me and ship it back. After all, you've already had 75+ gallons twice on your floor. What's another spill, right? :hihi: I'll have to ask the husband he was there when I built it.

My great grandma used to feed blue jays to the family back in the depression. Paid for everything with dew, too. :hihi: They've gotta be the meanest bird I've ever seen....

You have pictures??????????????????????? :biggrin: Share! Please???? Cool on the emersed leaf.


----------



## chad320

Birds arent mean. They just pick all the keys off your keyboard when you walk away...


----------



## sewingalot

Cute, Chad. Ahem......Non-c where are those pictures you mentioned taking? Hmmmm???? I know you are home now and that the snapshots are just dying to be seen by your adoring fans.

I'll not call you a boy, but a man
give you my beer can
make you corn cakes with syrup flavored like a pecan
You can even call me Peter Pan.
But, non-c, my pal, my friend, man!
Post those pictures as soon as you stop singing Roxanne.
Or else you are going to force me to think of another battle plan.
And I'll keep pestering you until they come take me away in that _special _van.


----------



## macclellan

nonconductive said:


> my (wife's) cats used to like to fart


 teeheehee. that's for sarah


----------



## nonconductive

haha too funny guys (and gal)
:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Good one, Mac. Non-c I see no pictures.....Is it my glasses? It can't be I finally got new ones. And I'm wearing contacts today so I know it's not lint. (And you can call my a guy, I'm not picky. I even let Mac call me sara_h_. ) I even answer to hey you. You better be lucky Kara's MIA studying. I'd have her to help me pester you.


----------



## nonconductive

new leaf


----------



## nonconductive

i plan on taking those tall pieces of wood out on the right side.


----------



## macclellan

yeah, it would look better without the wood on the right. less is more.


sewingalot said:


> I even let Mac call me sara_h_. ) I even answer to hey you.


I forgot that you were one of "those." At least it aint Saoirse, Ciara and Sorcha. Those spellings are morally wrong.


----------



## sewingalot

Mac - yeah, I'm one of _those_. But don't worry, my grandma spells it wrong as well (on purpose) - ha!

Is that Hydrocotyle new, non-c? I don't remember seeing it before. Nice little leaf. Do they all come out red like that and change to green? Cool. Reminds me of a sword I used to have. I like the idea of you taking out the two pieces on the right. Are those the ones you put up to hide the plumbing? Cause it didn't work.  Explain to me again why showing equipment in a fish tank is like an ultimate betrayal. I mean it's not like it's hot fluorescent green like those bloody eheim pipes of mine. 

I noticed you are posting tiny pictures again, lol. However, I'm not going to complain cause I love the tank and you have spoiled me so with pictures lately. 

By the way, the last picture is really good. You are getting better.


----------



## nonconductive

tiny pictures? i didnt think so! if you want me to go back to posting them as before i will (weee itty bitty).

the Hydrocotyle has been in there for a week maybe? i snagged some from my friend last weekend, it was starving in his tank.

those pieces of wood were originaly fastened to the pvc. i undid them recently. and have been moving them around. im going to take them out though.

Because big white pvc pipes are ugly & distracting.

on that particular plant they always start out red or red with blotches of green, it did submersed too.

Some of the downoi you sent me completely melted and i was feeling sad, but i noticed that where it melted there are tiny little baby plants starting from the stem. i think it might do ok, but i think its still to soon to tell for sure.

the rotala i added last weekend is already starting to branch and form a bush.


----------



## Solid

I second the larger pics! This tank is sweet!


----------



## nonconductive

Solid said:


> I second the larger pics! This tank is sweet!


 
thank you!


----------



## Solid

Youve probably listed it somewhere in the 50+ pages, but where did you get your discus?

Also what strain is the yellowish ones with blue fins?


----------



## nonconductive

i bought them from a friend all 6 for 20 bucks (one died). 

he's a pigeon blood. he has a lot of peppering but its starting to fade in some spots.


----------



## Solid

Wow 6 for $20! good deal! No I mean the one with Stripes, looks more like a wild strain.


----------



## sewingalot

Well, this:









Is MUCH better than this:









But......I'm still trying to get a picture from you that will work as a desktop background. :tongue:

Don't feel sad! I have more! :biggrin: Sounds like it is taking hold, but I'm not saying anymore cuz I don't wanna jinx it. (You're style of writing is starting to rub off on me....uh-oh.)

See how observant I am? I noticed the pennywort but not the rotala. LOL. Is it on the right in front of the two pieces of wood?

Spray paint (Krylon fusion) will fix that white pvc right up for you. Or black pvc! Or some.....i don't know......BBA?!?! Or what about tying some anubias to it....or moss......or.....I know! Hang a piece of black construction paper on that side of the tank. Want me to crochet you a pvc snuggie? :hihi:

I like the stripey yellowish discus. I've always liked yellow/orange fish, so I'm biased.

By the way, many thanks for the pictures. I'm sure you've made the lurkers quite happy. roud:


----------



## chad320

6 for 20 has made this tank that much cooler!!!


----------



## nonconductive

the striped one is wild caught. he's my favorite. i wish they were all like him, rather than chunks of floating clown puke.

the pvc was orginally hidden by the fastened wood and tall stems. when i redo it it will be painted black im sure. the background was also suppsed to be black but turned out kind of greyish. i wouldnt mind if bba took over the pvc, but that would mean itd be taking over everywhere as well.

thanks, i feel honored about the desktop, i will try and get you one.

I found a short video i shot before i changed the tank over to anubias, if i dont pass out at 8:00 i will upload

oh and did you mean i am dumbing you down with my 3 word sentences?


----------



## SkyGrl

*lurk lurk*

Amy







:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> 6 for 20 has made this tank that much cooler!!!


I know!! thats the only reason i bought them (again).


----------



## nonconductive

SkyGrl said:


> *lurk lurk*
> :hihi:


haha


----------



## sewingalot

LOL. Hi, Amy!!!

Non-c, At least you didn't hang up a background backward. I actually like the black grayishness (is that a word?) of the background. It looks more.....peaceful. Well, if you change your mind and need more BBA, let me know. 

See? Now you know why I want a larger picture. Must I constantly :icon_redf myself to get you to honor my requests for pictures? Cuz I totally will. Do you know how shy I really am to ask for things? Like that really hurts to ask? no joke. But for the sake of my ugly wallpaper and the beating around the bush not getting anywhere....I'll sacrifice what's left of my pride and show sincere humility. LOL.

Yay! Videos! If I could ever get my dogs to simmer down, I'd take a video of my cat playing fetch just for you. :hihi:

Haha, not dumbing me down.....maybe making me less.....uptight? (I'll deny ever saying this if you tell anyone)


----------



## nonconductive

Solid said:


> Wow 6 for $20! good deal! No I mean the one with Stripes, looks more like a wild strain.


 
I just know he's wild and brown. lol


----------



## sewingalot

Wait.....he's brown? I need to adjust my monitor. :hihi: That explains why all the driftwood on here has a yellowish tint....


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Wait.....he's brown? I need to adjust my monitor. :hihi: That explains why all the driftwood on here has a yellowish tint....


he's kind of yellowy brownish tan-ish. the wood is actually kind of reddish.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, wow. A little tweaking and things are looking a LOT different. I shouldn't have done that. Your tank is even more lovely. :drool: Alright, I guess I need to suck it up and send in my laptop for repairs.

You know what would be really cool? If they made glasses you could tweak to improve colors or to even remove them. It would be awesome to make everything black and white for a while. Okay, random thought over.

What kind of rotala is that? Rotundifolia?


----------



## nonconductive

yep rotundifolia. 


*C'MON 5 O CLOCK ALREADY!!!!!*

i'm ready to get gone.


----------



## sewingalot

11 more minutes. So _technically_, you could take a picture of the rotala since it's something newer, right?


----------



## nonconductive

geeez, won't the video be enough?


----------



## sewingalot

Yes, the video will be enough.  It's 5:02! Have a great weekend!


----------



## nonconductive

old video.


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/?action=view&current=20100716191500.mp4


----------



## sewingalot

Why did you give up on stems again? That was very pretty. Was this dirt or other fertilization? Oh and cool video (thx)! I noticed no discus.....I think your tank looks better with them now that I've seen both options....really glad you decided to keep them. :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

it was too much work. that was my failed attempt at not keeping them. dirt with occasional dosing.


----------



## nonconductive

another old one

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/?action=view&current=20100716191544.mp4


----------



## sewingalot

Don't blame you on the work part. You have changed your mind since February about tearing down the tank haven't you? (I HOPE!!) Doesn't look like you failed at stems, though. Oh, and I noticed you are playing your favorite Ty Herndon song in the background.  Love the video.

(If I see the word "buffering" one more time, I might just have to open a window and chuck my pc out into the darkness. Your 1 minute video took like 15 minutes to look at. I finally stole the husband's laptop. Gah!)


----------



## chad320

Whoa!! You have had it Aweschome. I feel n o more pity for you now Holy crap!! I dont blame you for going easy on a 125 tho. I will too. But holy crap you did a good job of the stems and you do a great job now!!! We shoiuld swap some anubias for crypts. Wow, REALLY like the video. Its so plain and simple , yet so plain and simple...nice!!!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!! see im not some dummy that doesnt know how to grow plants, just a dummy that can't scape! i tried for a long time to get that aromatica to turn purple. it finally happened when i changed to giesemann lamps. ive been considering taking the co2 off of this tank, getting a gang valve thing and running it to my smaller tanks and packing them full of stems. actually if i just bought another regulator i wouldnt have to remove it from the 125.


sara, no that was my failed attempt at _not_ keeping discus. it was 9 months of worry free bliss.

haha chad, you took pity on me?


----------



## chad320

Pity in the sense that i thought you were a newb and that you werent happy with your first tank. Now I see that you are not a newb and this definately isnt your first rodeo. I got out of stems and planted an easy care tank. Then tried to grow stems in a smaller tank. I still had a hard time keeping up. Guess I was born for easy street


----------



## sewingalot

Non-c's probably smarter than more than 95% of us on here. I know he knows more about fishkeeping than I do - and definitely plumbing. Can't take a compliment for the life of him, but can definitely grow beautiful plants. I am noticing a lot of people eventually go for the lower maintenance plants the longer they are in the hobby. You = anubias, Chad = crypts, and I am slowly moving toward the easy stems and swords. I actually am find the plants I not to recently thought of as _boring_ as much more desirable. However, I hope that I can scape like you guys and not like the strange harvesting method I've been seeing a lot of lately. (Sorry if you are a harvester, lol).


----------



## nonconductive

Nah, I'm not that smart, mostly just opinionated. lol but thanks! 

Everything i do works for me but may not for the next guy.

If i didnt have a young buck running circles around me, I probably would have kept all the stems.


----------



## sewingalot

I don't know how you all do it with wee ones, especially a two year old. If I had kids, I'd probably be out of the hobby just because I would be tired from chasing the little ones. He is one of the cutest kids I've seen in a while, though. I noticed he got his good looks from his momma. 

Opinionated.....have you met the old man? You all would probably hit it off immediately, lol.

I think that is important. You know that your method may not work for others. I think long term, you've gotta find what works for you. After all, to just believe one method works often gets you into trouble (like me and lighting, lol).

I'm sending you a pm about the shrimp I need to ship to you.


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> Don't blame you on the work part. You have changed your mind since February about tearing down the tank haven't you? (I HOPE!!) Doesn't look like you failed at stems, though. Oh, and I noticed you are playing your favorite Ty Herndon song in the background.  Love the video.
> 
> (If I see the word "buffering" one more time, I might just have to open a window and chuck my pc out into the darkness. Your 1 minute video took like 15 minutes to look at. I finally stole the husband's laptop. Gah!)


I can build you a new computer if you wanted pm me a price range and what you'll use it for and I'll see what I can do


I'm a computer nerd and fish lover... I mean shrimp!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I don't know how you all do it with wee ones, especially a two year old. If I had kids, I'd probably be out of the hobby just because I would be tired from chasing the little ones. He is one of the cutest kids I've seen in a while, though. I noticed he got his good looks from his momma.
> 
> Opinionated.....have you met the old man? You all would probably hit it off immediately, lol.
> 
> I think that is important. You know that your method may not work for others. I think long term, you've gotta find what works for you. After all, to just believe one method works often gets you into trouble (like me and lighting, lol).
> 
> I'm sending you a pm about the shrimp I need to ship to you.


I have to wait until he's asleep to work on tanks or music, which usually means it doesnt happen. but thanks to your kick in the rear, ive been slightly motivated lately!

(thanks for the compliment on the Aryan offspring)


and james,

you can build me one!


----------



## JamesHockey

:hihi:


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> I have to wait until he's asleep to work on tanks or music, which usually means it doesnt happen. but thanks to your kick in the rear, ive been slightly motivated lately!
> 
> (thanks for the compliment on the Aryan offspring)
> 
> 
> and james,
> 
> you can build me one!


Really?


----------



## sewingalot

You are welcome, he's a cutie. Probably going to do some serious heartbreaking in the future, especially with that little devious grin.

Do I need to put on my combat boots and kick you a little harder to get more motivated? Cuz, I totally don't mind. :biggrin: I am glad you are paying attention to your music again. Talent like that should never be wasted. Seriously.

James, James, James. I've been building computers since I was a kid. We had to install our modem back before the internet was main stream. :hihi: I remember installing our first megabyte of ram. The laptop is under warranty and if you work on it yourself, it voids the warranty. Or else, I'd be tearing it apart and fixing it. Although, I really do appreciate the offer. Looks like non-c will take you up on it.

How is the tank doing? Are any of the plants I sent you surviving?


----------



## JamesHockey

i hate warrenties sometiems


----------



## nonconductive

haha thanks.

the downoi is still melting, very slowly. it has little sprouts coming up but they dont look good. the Rwhatever is doing good. the parva has put out a new leaf or two (i think).

James, does it come with an MBox and a Mackie mixer?


----------



## sewingalot

If it melts, it melts. I have more if you want it. Me downoi es su downoi. (I'm wanting some of that algae you are talking about, lol.) The r. rostrata is actually becoming a favorite plant of mine. I am thinking about moving it over to the 55 later on.

Glad the parva is doing well for you. Isn't it the cutest plant you ever saw? Would you believe I found that at a pet smart originally?


----------



## JamesHockey

nonconductive said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> the downoi is still melting, very slowly. it has little sprouts coming up but they dont look good. the Rwhatever is doing good. the parva has put out a new leaf or two (i think).
> 
> James, does it come with an MBox and a Mackie mixer?


Lol you wish 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Karackle

wow I missed a LOT being AWOL studying for my exam and then relaxing all weekend! 

YAYAYAYAYAY FOR PICTURES!!! :bounce: and YAY for all the updates!!!! :biggrin: Tank is looking gorgeous as usual! 

Your discus are so gorgeous, I'm amazed that the yellow stripey guy is wild caught! are we all talking about the same fish? the one in the bottom left of this picture










because he's a beaut!

For the record though Sara, he looks pretty yellow on my screen too.......


----------



## JamesHockey

Non-c, if you were to guess how many inches of rhizome you had total( and how many leaves) what would you guess


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

James, funny you ask this. I just finished measuring and counting this yesterday while staring at the latest pictures our pal took. It would be 3721 leaves and 79 yards of rhizomes. 

Non-c, you ever going to take a larger picture for my desktop? I get my computer back sometime tomorrow. *hint*


----------



## nonconductive

james, i never really thought about it. some of the broadleafs have a good 8" - 12" rhizomes.


----------



## nonconductive

kara, yep he's wild caught.

james, i never really thought about it. some of the broad leafs have 8" - 12" rhizomes. theres probably somewhere around 40 plants, the nana & nana narrow leafs making up the majority.

sara, i might have one large enough already. i just need to look..... and i wish i had that many leafs.


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> James, funny you ask this. I just finished measuring and counting this yesterday while staring at the latest pictures our pal took. It would be 3721 leaves and 79 yards of rhizomes.
> 
> Non-c, you ever going to take a larger picture for my desktop? I get my computer back sometime tomorrow. *hint*


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, now I am actually wanting to count the leaves. I got up to 53 and quit. Something to do in the middle of the night when I can't sleep.


----------



## nonconductive

you actually counted? i never have and its _my_ tank!


----------



## sewingalot

It's the love of math in me (and probably a bit of that obsessive quality, lol). How are the shrimp? Still alive? Asking before I send more to you just to find you ate them last week.


----------



## nonconductive

theyre all still happy in their NPT.


----------



## sewingalot

Good, good. I guess that kind of throws a wrench in the MG killed my shrimp thread, eh? I'll get the others out to you in the am.....hopefully. Now I expect some really nice BBA in return for my babies.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Good, good. I guess that kind of throws a wrench in the MG killed my shrimp thread, eh? I'll get the others out to you in the am.....hopefully. Now I expect some really nice BBA in return for my babies.


ive never had MGOC kill anything even when it was completely anerobic and pumping out sulfur gas. not saying it cant happen but.... 

its top notch bba!:hihi:


----------



## Karackle

I believe it's actually 3725 leaves, but I get 7 yards of rhizome too :hihi:

He's a very cool fish! They all are, but he really stands out to me.


----------



## nonconductive

i only wish i had 7 yards of rhizome.

i wonder what the max length is.


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I bet you'll be in the water with a ruler after your boy goes to sleep. :tongue: I am looking forward to my sss+ grade BBA. I just installed a sponge on the HOB in my algae tank that was covered in BBA and clado.  I'm still having the hardest time getting green water.

Thank goodness, cause that thread scared me. Here I am with a bag of MGOC in my house thinking I just signed a death warrant to my shrimp pals.

Since I got lots of photos last time I sent shrimp, do you think these guys I'm sending will bring more pictures?????? (Please?)


----------



## Karackle

how pictures OF the shrimp?!


----------



## nonconductive

everytime i see your avatar i think im talking to the wrong person....


----------



## sewingalot

Who, me???? I'll change it in a few just for you. Although I'll warn you I'm trying to get mistergreen to make me a tie dye one. :hihi:

Edit: How is that non-c????


----------



## nonconductive

kara, i will try for shrimp pics but cant promise anything. (so small)

haha sara, then its the wrong kind of plant in the picture.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, abandoned that idea once I saw the picture. Not PG in the slightest. Laura would have to give me an infraction. LOL. But I will rent out my avatar if you are interested in selling the shrimp I sent you in the future. Only 99 cents a day and with the amount a post, that's a bargain.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Shoot, I missed a Sara infraction opportunity???!!!


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Shoot, I missed a Sara infraction opportunity???!!!


 
so close......


----------



## chad320

I think on a board like this you can give her one anyway. Just for fun. And because she likes algae :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

so close, so close :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, nice try Laura. I was too fast for you and edited my avatar quick enough. LOL. It really didn't look right..... corrupting the world with my attempt to be creative with mistergreen's logo. I am not a graphics person. I think I'll stick to bad writing.

By the way, non-c - can I please_ oh please_ have a picture of the shrimp? I want to see this little tank you are avoiding showing us. Or you could draw a picture of it even.


----------



## Karackle

Hahaha Sara I'm digging the new avatar! :biggrin: 

NonC I too really REALLY wanna see this little shrimp tank and even more I want to see the SHRIMPIES!!! :biggrin: PLLLLLEEEEEAAAAAASE?!


----------



## SkyGrl

yeah PALEEEAAASSSSEEEE! you have tortured us long enough... we are impaitient!

Amy


----------



## JamesHockey

Give them pics that are 20x20 pixels again


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sewingalot

Hush, James. Don't give him any ideas or I'll tape myself singing and send it to you. Non-c, ignore his idea. At least make it larger than an avatar. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## nonconductive

i think this one is large enough and shows a fabulous amount of detail.











i will try for shrimp pics tonight possibly.


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks, my man. It works. Looks good. Having a hard time telling three ladies no to shrimp pictures I see....good to know for future reference (you listening Amy and Kara? I know you are lurking, Amy ). 

By the way, I am working fervently on the adventures of non-c travels to great lands unknown, so be careful not to forget those pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

what? you actually like that pic? i guess i better find one thats a little more blurry


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I know by now not to comment on blurry pictures or you'll just show me a tank of green. It's still a picture and I know you are holding out on my as usual. LOL. I like the water color effect. And besides, I fixed the picture up for you. Much better wouldn't you say?












Oh, and since you apparently need help:

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/ca/volume_2/cav2i2/aquarium_photography/photography.htm

:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

touche.....


my problem is i cant hold still and im too lazy to dig out a tripod.


----------



## sewingalot

Excuses, excuses. I am using that shot as my desktop background just to remind me to work on your sequel. :tongue:

You should really see my hands shake. I can't steady them and even I manage to get a good picture every once and a while. Good job at making abstract photography, though.


----------



## andyl9063

hey sewingalot,

what do you think of the overall success of using the miracle gro?


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> I am using that shot as my desktop background just to remind me to work on your sequel. :tongue:


haha Where's my glasses? Clean my glasses and look at the monitor again, ask wheres my glasses? Who stole my glasses? Call the eye Dr.


----------



## nonconductive

andyl9063 said:


> hey sewingalot,
> 
> what do you think of the overall success of using the miracle gro?


depends on your goals.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> haha Where's my glasses? Clean my glasses and look at the monitor again, ask wheres my glasses? Who stole my glasses? Call the eye Dr.


 
haha dont worry mike, its not your eyes.


----------



## sewingalot

andyl9063 said:


> hey sewingalot,
> 
> what do you think of the overall success of using the miracle gro?


It looks fantastic in the bag. Couldn't tell you much more than that. I haven't even braved it enough to try it out. Non-c could give you more info if you prod him a bit.

Mike, same here. I thought it was from all the dust being tossed up by that monster floor sander. Did you know after a while, if floors are sanded enough on a second floor, that sawdust starts drifting everywhere downstairs? :icon_eek:

I promise, cross my heart to get those shrimp out to you by Monday. Brush that BBA's hair and get him all spiffed up for our trade.


----------



## andyl9063

nonconductive said:


> depends on your goals.


i meant to address the question to you hahaha.

how is the growth? algae outbreaks? cons, pros?


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> It looks fantastic in the bag. Couldn't tell you much more than that. I haven't even braved it enough to try it out. Non-c could give you more info if you prod him a bit.
> 
> Mike, same here. I thought it was from all the dust being tossed up by that monster floor sander. Did you know after a while, if floors are sanded enough on a second floor, that sawdust starts drifting everywhere downstairs? :icon_eek:
> 
> I promise, cross my heart to get those shrimp out to you by Monday. Brush that BBA's hair and get him all spiffed up for our trade.


i will style it into a fat bob just for you.


----------



## nonconductive

andyl9063 said:


> i meant to address the question to you hahaha.
> 
> how is the growth? algae outbreaks? cons, pros?


 
growth depends on your lighting, if you use co2, and type of plants. but overall its nice and steady.

i have MG tanks with no algae, and MG tanks with plenty of algae. each circumstance is different.

pros: easy, produces co2, can be low maintenance

cons: can get messy, hard to rescape, can have issues if not setup properly

if you want more info wkndracer is the man to ask.


----------



## Karackle

well i just thought that picture was GORGEOUS :icon_lol: 

I'm still waiting on those shrimp pics though......


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> well i just thought that picture was GORGEOUS :icon_lol:
> 
> I'm still waiting on those shrimp pics though......


you must need glasses. lol


----------



## chad320

Glasses or a couple Manhattans ought to straighten it out :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Hush, Consistentlyhad. And they do make everything prettier in the world. Unfortunately the pain isn't worth it.

Non-c will you promise to try and post a picture soon of a fish, plant or shrimp that I can see without having to squint or drink first to enjoy it? 


If you don't, I'm going to tell everyone your name.


----------



## nonconductive

I'm not ashamed to admit my name is Cooter:hihi:


Earlier this morning I rubber banded the wheels on a coworkers chair who crab crawls everywhere. Its real hard to move. I'm having a tough time keeping a straight face while she thinks out loud about her chair being difficult to roll around. I'm trying not to make eye contact with the guy that helped me or otherwise im going to lose it.


----------



## chad320

Lol, thats funny


----------



## sewingalot

Yee-haw and you are evil! You are cracking me up with the rubber bands. Crab crawling....love the visual. I think this is funnier than the saran wrapped desk. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

well its annoying when she rolls over to the copier, doesnt stand up and her arm pushes all the buttons on the darn thing. so the next person who uses it has to figure what her arm did.


im finally sick of the small patch of cyanobacteria that wont go away no matter what i do, so i bought some EM yesterday and plan to begin treatment when i get home.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> im finally sick of the small patch of cyanobacteria that wont go away no matter what i do, so i bought some EM yesterday and plan to begin treatment when i get home.


Dealing with annoying people at work,,, hum,,, your thread is a bad influence on me working 7/12's,,, _and evil are the thoughts you provoke Yoda._

Can't you burn the cell wall on the cyano direct injecting H2O2 and burn kill it?


----------



## chad320

Ugh, that stuff is so risky there has got to be a better way.


----------



## nonconductive

it laughs at h202...

7/12's must be rough week man. thats like my old man's schedule.


----------



## sewingalot

Glad to hear I am not the only one that can't get cyano to die with H202, increasing oxygen and flow. The 15 is plagued with it. But I don't know if EM is shrimp safe or not. Let me know if it kills it for you.


----------



## chad320

EM isnt invert safe is it? For some reason I thought it killed even snails? Its been awhile since ive used it but its worth looking into before you do it.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> it laughs at h202...
> 
> 7/12's must be rough week man. thats like my old man's schedule.


Not happy about 7 weeks running of it but *"is what is"* and the wife is helping with the tanks this time. Add to that we volunteered to house sit two BIG dogs through the weekend. 3yr old weimaraner and a 70lb mutt dog. Deputy Dad is training out of town over the weekend. The girls are nice (met them last night) but big spoiled *dummies*. I'll be dog whisperer boot camping them in house because they are complete *knuckle heads*. If anybody caught the fishing dobe video in my thread when we rehomed Cody (our dogs brother) Noog is 10x the goober. Stuck her whole head in my 55g walstad tank last night.

ADD to that pulled another pleco spawn out of the 110g last night at 10:45pm UGH! opps 
*Hey nonc!* hows that for a rant posted in the wrong thread LOL SORRY MAN POSTING IT ANYWAY.

EDIT EM doesn't kill snails in my tanks (darn it) just wacks the bio.


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha rubber banding the wheels on the chair! brilliant!

also, where oh where are my shrimpy pics?! :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sorry i tried to take some but it just wont focus on something that small. 

i also didnt start the EM treatment due to being side tracked.


----------



## sewingalot

I know what you were distracted with. It was blonde, about 2 feet tall or so and 2 years old. Right?

Oh, and just take some blurry shots. Those seem to be your specialty lately.  What kind of camera do you have and how close were you to the glass? I've actually found getting to close can keep it from focusing. and if you tilt the camera a smidge to the left or right, it'll sometimes focus better. Just an idea to try out.

Keep a close eye on those water parameters when you do the treatment. Wasser said often it's the dying algae that can cause the problems more than the meds, so make sure you increase water changes to siphon it out.


----------



## nonconductive

don't worry mike, your rant was entertaining.


sara, i just know its pink, and a kodak. i tried up close, far away, angled left, angled right, standing up, sitting down, i even sweet talked it, but it didnt work. so i put it down and walked off muttering like yosemite sam. there might be one or two where you can tell that its a shrimp and not just some red turd. i will look at them tonight.


----------



## sewingalot

Did you try talking hick to the camera? That always works for me. And makes for entertaining videos for my brother.  Kodak eh? There's your problem. (I will probably get bashed for that statement, lol.)

Yosemite sam.....wasn't he a redhead? Haha.

Kara feel out of her chair a year or so ago and got some great shots on her way down. Maybe you could try that. No need for pictures. As long as they are happy and healthy that's all I care about.

But I could warn you that I am coloring your sequel drawings as we speak so you better get some pictures soon enough. Cause this one is even lamer than the first. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

no i didnt try that lol

but i may need some practice.

well golllyyy skeeter, suppa's ready and i'm fixin and a hankerin for some corn bread.


----------



## sewingalot

Cooter - corncakes are better. Try em out. Unless you have an _arn _skillet. Put a slab of bacon down and pour over corn bread and bake it. Amazingly sinful. And everything should be fried in lard. :hihi: Oh wow - you are making me hungry for some country cooking. But I can't eat like anymore. Too bad for you. I've gotta invite some of you city folk over so I'll have a reason to cook some fixins. :biggrin:

Every had homemade chicken noodles? To die for.

Call up Kara and ask her how to fall at the right angle, lol.


----------



## nonconductive

lol... cooter

my grandma cooked with lard. not sure if i ever had a _true_ corn cake.

i'll take an order of biscuits and gravy for breakfast & some fried chicken, green beans & fried biscuits with apple butter for supper.

not sure i've ever had noodles from scratch at home.

arn = iron?


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, you've being around me too long. Yes, arn - iron. Cornbread ain't good unless it's cooked in iron. Actually, the bread around here is fabulous for that reason. Okay, you mentioned breakfast and supper, but what about dinner? I can make you some seriously good apple pie. My best friend that died from cancer wasn't eating and they had to hook her up to an iv just to sustain her. I asked what she thought she might want to try. She ate two pieces in one sitting. (And I don't like it. It's a weird texture thing.)

For dinner, I'd recommend pot roast or stew. Homemade noodles are a lot like dumplins (do you know them?) but in the shape of a noodle, lol.

My great grandma made me corncakes and vegetable soup the last time I ever ate at her cooking. She was 94 at the time. It is amazing. Basically, make cornbread, but substitute the milk with buttermilk and add a little more to get a pancake consistency. Fry up like a pancake. Amazing if you use animal fat to fry it in. :hihi:

You should know this, lol.


----------



## chad320

This is too funny. My dinner tonight. Leftover pot roast broth over homemade noodles. Saras hillbilly is rubbing off, oh no!!:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

you guys are making me hungry and i skipped breakfast this morning.

looks like its vending machine donuts.


----------



## sewingalot

Breakfast is the most important meal of the day. Didn't you say you don't eat food with preservatives? Those vending machine foods are horrible for you. Probably be better off starving.


----------



## nonconductive

i normally don't. my wife would kill me, but what she doesnt know won't hurt her (just me). haha


----------



## chad320

Im the famous words of Homer Simpson, MMMmmm...donuts


----------



## sewingalot

Since we are already off topic, a doughnut is one of those foods that are never good as I remember. And why are they called doughnuts when there are rarely nuts involved? Great, now I am hungry.


----------



## macclellan

The original doughnuts were small (nut-sized dough balls... like today's "donut holes"). It's only in the 20th century that they became larger and ringed.


----------



## sewingalot

Well I'll be tarred and feathered. I learned something new today! Now explain the meaning behind butterfly. :biggrin:

Non-c, where is this non blurry picture you've promised me????? Do I have to sing you an Irish lullaby for it?


----------



## nonconductive

haha chad..... d'oh!

thanks for the history lesson mac. 

and sewing, isnt an irish lullaby just a shot of liquor before bed? you'll get a picure i promise!


----------



## sewingalot

Sure I will.....sure. It'll probably be 75 x 100 and blurry.  

Wellllllllll.......sorta. But Toora Loora Loora is so much more soothing. Especially when I sing.....you'll pretend to be sleeping in no time. :hihi:

Actually, you need to google "Flogging Molly - Drunken Lullabies with lyrics"


----------



## nonconductive

Zzzzzz ZZZzzzzzz


----------



## sewingalot

So, you evasive little doodad - are we getting some pictures soon, like as in a day or so? Cause I'll be upset if not. Like crocodile tear sad.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> So, you evasive little doodad


 
ouch! lol easy bruiser, you better unclench those fists. 

i dont have a magic camera that takes pictures when im not at home (i didnt find any that i hadnt cropped & resized already)


----------



## sewingalot

Hush, Cooter. No excuses. You need to set up a streaming live webcam focused on your tank just for me and Chad to watch while we relax on our _vacations_. 

Ha, this is me calm, you haven't seen me even annoyed (well at you, lol). Actually, anger is still a form of showing I care......so if I ever completely ignore you....then you know I'm past even caring. And that is not an easy feat to accomplish. I'm very forgiving. :biggrin:

So, you are stuck with me. Get used to it.


----------



## chad320

Why do I have to strain my eyes to read your secret messages?


----------



## sewingalot

Cause they are secret. If you are reading them, it's your fault. By the way, if you triple click, it highlights it for you.


----------



## chad320

excellent


----------



## nonconductive

just so there is no confusion for anyone lurking.... my name isn't really Cooter. lol


----------



## wkndracer

haha hi Cooter! hey yawl

this is better than family guy reruns on a friday night and a cold beer
nonc do you think I ought to test that forgiving stuff and post my puttytat views?


----------



## sewingalot

For anyone lurking, non-c name is in fact..............Cletus Bartholomew Garfield II. Just so there is no confusion.

And weekend, the family guy is pretty hysterical.


----------



## wkndracer

so is this

:wink:


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha very funny guys....

actually my name is Sarsippius.


----------



## nonconductive

wknd i almost overlooked your secret message.... i say go for it, but sewingsnot may say otherwise.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> hahaha very funny guys....
> 
> actually my name is Sarsippius.


Urban dictionary is a banned site at work,,,,,,,, bummer :icon_roll


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> wknd i almost overlooked your secret message.... i say go for it, but sewingsnot may say otherwise.


I'm gonna need an email addy so I can talk to somebody after this LOL


----------



## nonconductive

lol... i cant look at urban dictionary either.... sewing was sending me "slang" words


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> I'm gonna need an email addy so I can talk to somebody after this LOL


 
lol


----------



## sewingalot

How's that Infectious Groove treating you, Sarsippius? Wknd, Mike, my dear. You are going to have plenty of time to post whatever it is you are up to, and get by with it as I am about to sign off for the day. Just so you know. But just remember what they say about paybacks.


----------



## wkndracer

done already LOL


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> How's that Infectious Groove treating you, Sarsippius? Wknd, Mike, my dear. You are going to have plenty of time to post whatever it is you are up to, and get by with it as I am about to sign off for the day. Just so you know. But just remember what they say about paybacks.


 
was that a reference to the band infectious groove? the suicidal tendencies side project dealie?


----------



## sewingalot

Yes, sir it sure was. Remember Boom, boom, boom? or Cat Got My Tongue? I found that to be an amusing side band. Funk meets metal meets punk is the best way for me to describe it to myself.

Wknd - I'm too scared to look, lol. I'm waiting until later when I get my courage up. :hihi: Non-c look first and tell me if I need to get out my pencil sharpener.....


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Wknd - I'm too scared to look, lol. I'm waiting until later when I get my courage up. :hihi: Non-c look first and tell me if I need to get out my pencil sharpener.....


All I did was post what my Uncle said. :icon_roll


----------



## sewingalot

I'm going to look now, lol. Non-c, it is the weekend, you have been at home by now and no pictures??? I hope you are at least doing something terrifically fun to ignore your planted tank duties. :biggrin:

P.S. This really was a post to tell you the shrimp are on the way. Here's hoping for a safe arrival, especially after having to go to another post office this morning thanks to the police blocking half the city for some unknown reason. Get that bob styled on the BBA for me.


----------



## nonconductive

I blew a bunch of money at the CCAC auction on sunday.some ancistrus sp. 'pucallpa', some other ancistrus, some marlboro reds, and a 30 lb bag of activated carbon.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> some marlboro reds


What are you doing buying cigarettes at a fish auction? :hihi: And does this mean we will get pictures soon? I mean, you do have new subject matter now and all, right?


----------



## nonconductive

yea i do have new subject matter, but ill probably never get a shot of the bristlenose.
I think the name marlboro red is retarded.


----------



## wkndracer

if you want to see plecos you need several in the tank hehe 
watersprite for another color too LOL


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> if you want to see plecos you need several in the tank hehe
> watersprite for another color too LOL


theyre QTing in a dense NPT for atleast 30 days. so i may get a picture in 30 days when i demolish the tank to capture them and move them to their permanent homes. That is, if they make it through QT.

I dont have any watersprite, rainbowbright!:icon_cry:


----------



## wkndracer

hahaha send me an addy and you will have it if you want it.

FYI bought a bunch of nana and petite starters :biggrin:
so *three years from now *I'll challenge you for the title. :flick:

edit; no pics since you sent me to the eye doctor 6 pages ago,,, whazup wit dat?


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> hahaha send me an addy and you will have it if you want it.
> 
> FYI bought a bunch of nana and petite starters :biggrin:
> so *three years from now *I'll challenge you for the title. :flick:
> 
> edit; no pics since you sent me to the eye doctor 6 pages ago,,, whazup wit dat?


lol 3 years from now is about right. 

it was a busy weekend, i didnt get a chance to take any but i will soon. I still have to see if any of the red turd pics turned out to be shrimp.

so earlier this morning i over heard someone singing Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody and have been hearing it over and over in my head all day (even with my ipod) along with excerpts from Wayne's World.

Momma OOoooooOOooOOooOOOOooooo


----------



## wkndracer

LMAO so sorry for you, (but its not my fault LOL)


----------



## nonconductive

yea it was ok the first few times but im tired of hearing it!


----------



## nonconductive

nothing like coming home to a big box of yellow shrimp. thanks sewingalot! no DOA's.


----------



## sewingalot

I'm just a poor boy, nobody loves me.........

You're welcome, Chicken Little. 

Speaking of Bohemian Rhapsody, since you've already got it playing in your mind, listen to this version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgbNymZ7vqY

Oh, and Party on - Garth! Did you know I actually had to think of what the other guy's name was (Wayne)? Ummmmmm.......yeah.

Still, I hope to see pictures eventually and I know our buddy Mike would too. Right?

At least you haven't been going around singing Rapper's Delight like I have....


----------



## Karackle

can't wait to see the new additions plant and animal! :biggrin:

figured i'd post a secret message because it seems like all the cool people are doing it :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

*thunder bolts and lightning ver very frightening*

hes just a poor boy from a poor family spare him his life from this monstrosity......


----------



## sewingalot

Cute. Non-c, I need cheered up immensely. Will you take some pictures tonight? Even if it is one? I'm so sad and your tank always makes me smile.

Shrimp still alive?


----------



## nonconductive

you'll be happy to know i took a bunch of pics last night. i just need to put them on 1 of the computers.

i will let you know about the shrimp when i get home!


----------



## sewingalot

That does make me happy. Life is sad for me today and that makes me smile. Thanks for giving me something to look forward to. :thumbsup:

Hey, did you listen to the muppets? If not you need to. It's too cute not too. (And I know you secretly ♥ Animal.)


----------



## chad320

Hey Nonc I got you R. innundatus out today along with some penntwort and a giant crypt that I needed to move. You should get them Thursday. I cant wait to see the new pics. Will we get a sneak peek at the cigarreds?


----------



## nonconductive

*Burn the prophets of reason. Light the sky for you.*

thanks chad! i really appreciate it & owe you one. The reds are tiny, like i shouldnt have bought them tiny. probably quarter size, i never had much luck with juvies that small, so we'll see if they make it long enough to join the herd. I did take a picture of one though. I also tried to take pictures of the yellow shrimp, but i fear they look like yellow turds.

sara, i used to love the muppet show. i watched it far longer than i should have. My favorites were actually the two old hecklers in the balcony, the swedish chef, and the scientist guys. i also liked PIGGGGSSSS INNNNN SPAAAACEEEEE. (but hated miss piggy)


----------



## chad320

Haha, I share your passion for the muppets. Oddly enough, I like all of the same charachters. I also like the blue sax player fron the band. They just had a display at the museum in Chicago of all of the muppets and fraggles.


----------



## nonconductive

Fraggle Rock was awesome. i loved the little green builder guys. dozers? what museum was it at? i miss living in chicago sometimes.

I had a strange attraction to the man/woman bass player


----------



## nonconductive

30 lbs of fun.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## fishykid1

WTH is that black bag filled with....? Carbon? Any reason?


----------



## JamesHockey

yeah whats the carbon for?


----------



## sewingalot

Boys, don't you read the journal or do you just look at the pictures? You answer has been written. He plans to package it up in small baggies and sell it on the swap and shop for $8 an ounce. Keep up.  

Nonc, what is the tail of the fish in the first picture? I love the coloring. Cute little cichlids! I hope they make it to the 125. I ♥ them. They look more natural to me than the blue ones, which just make them look healthier. Do discus look like alien fish to you? They do me. Like out of this world characters. Thanks for the pictures. Much obliged. Puts a smile to my face, perhaps the first one today. So Yay!


----------



## fishykid1

sewingalot said:


> Boys, don't you read the journal or do you just look at the pictures? You answer has been written. He plans to package it up in small baggies and sell it on the swap and shop for $8 an ounce. Keep up.
> 
> Nonc, what is the tail of the fish in the first picture? I love the coloring. Cute little cichlids! I hope they make it to the 125. I ♥ them. They look more natural to me than the blue ones, which just make them look healthier. Do discus look like alien fish to you? They do me. Like out of this world characters. Thanks for the pictures. Much obliged. Puts a smile to my face, perhaps the first one today. So Yay!



Sorry the constant thread spamming is a little too much with school and work...

8$ an ounce?


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> I had a strange attraction to the man/woman bass player


Haha, that's not so bad.....I totally had an attraction to Statler and Waldorf, lol. If there is still a muppets museum, I am totally going. :eek5: Going to google this now. Have you all tried to watch fraggle rock today? Very odd......LOL.


----------



## nonconductive

to put in my filters when i need to. i paid 20 bucks for it.

sara what tail?


----------



## fishykid1

nonconductive said:


> to put in my filters when i need to. i paid 20 bucks for it.


alrighty, it looked like there was a line going from it...so i was confused.

I've heard mixed things on carbon.. does it just remove odors? or does it help clear water up? both?

Too much contradictory evidence in the hobby sometimes..


----------



## nonconductive

i really dont know. but it makes my water sparkly clean.:biggrin:
oh that was just a python hose laying on the ground.


----------



## chad320

I wouldnt cite mixed reviews. It just isnt ran on a planted tank like it used to be. Most people run it on a planted tank to strip the water of all kinds of things just like a water change, then remove it. If you run it full time on a tank, its usually because you have discus and or easy care plants. For high tech high light plants it stripps your ferts out running it full time, to a point, and makes it difficult to have unlimited ferts. This causes issues with consistency and it makes it difficult to use. Its not that you shouldnt use it. Its more of a place and time kind of thing.

Nonc, $20 bucks for 30lbs.? Thats a steal!!! Ida bought one too!!!


----------



## nonconductive

the old widow.









yellow shrimp house


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Nonc, $20 bucks for 30lbs.? Thats a steal!!! Ida bought one too!!!


Thats what i'm saying!


----------



## sewingalot

Top left picture, whatever that is. Looks like a tail to me. Chad, I started using Carbon again and I only have great things to say about it. The difference in water quality is amazing. Of course I have poison water, lol. Haven't had much of an issue with ferts either. A little bit goes a long way, too.


----------



## nonconductive

i think what your talking about is another discus.

wow we are getting massive hail.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice home for the yellow shrimp! I love it, they will be much happier. I don't have many plants in the 15 right now and yours is a jungle! I wouldn't be surprised if that tank isn't covered in babies by the end of the summer.

Poor widowed fish.

The tank looks good. Did you get the parva in today? Oh, and I've been meaning to ask, have you started the EM?


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> i think what your talking about is another discus.
> 
> wow we are getting massive hail.


I picked up some golfballs around my place and youre pretty close to me. Guess we'll see who doesnt have insurance here real soon


----------



## nonconductive

crypt parva










extras. not sure what i'll do with them.


----------



## nonconductive

chad part of the state is spring valley in?

sara, its nowhere near a jungle. its a hodge podge of "naughty" plants as someone else said. the shrimp were hard to find but i saw a few.


----------



## chad320

OOhhh, mail me your extras!! Im about an hour and a half straight South of Chicago.

EDTI: Good luck and dont forget to have fun planting all that Parva :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

waiting for it to melt.


----------



## nonconductive

chad i may just do that.


----------



## macclellan

You have nice tanks, but are easily the worst/laziest photographer ever, lol. I mean, like, stand still (and/or use a support) and focus on something, hehe.


----------



## chad320

Dang, I wish I knew you had that piece of MM. I got a bunch sitting aroud going bad and woulda just tossed it in you package that went out today. Good job on the parva. And nice close up. That piece is going to look super cool in a few months.


----------



## sewingalot

Looks great. I see the downoi kicked the bucket, eh? Let me know if you ever want to try it again. (I am glad you practiced for me, now I know not to move it all over to the MTS/soil tank as planned, lol). At least some of the plants I sent you lived, eh? And the shrimp are alive and kicking! Naughty plants, lol. That sounds like Mike, I bet. Jealous on the Aponogeton capuroni.  Hey, do you want to send me some boring repens for a trade in a few weeks? I'm needing to find a replacement for the clinopodium brownei in my 55. Let me know.

That is going to be sweet when it is all converted over. Where did you get it? Those roots are uber healthy.

By the way! I love the tank even more now that you moved out that wood on the right side. Believe it or not, but the plumbing isn't as noticeable now. I think the pieces of wood drew attention to it before.


----------



## nonconductive

last bunch and then im going to bed!


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> You have nice tanks, but are easily the worst/laziest photographer ever, lol. I mean, like, stand still (and/or use a support) and focus on something, hehe.


 
lol! dude i try to stand still. the camera also really sucks. you should see the ones that get deleted!


----------



## sewingalot

That MM (Q?) and parva is going to be amazing when it grows out! Like seriously bad(insert curse word here). Love the emersed plants. (And thanks so much for the pictures!) Go to sleep. Let the rhythm of the hail lull you into a peaceful rest.


----------



## chad320

Man, that is so freakin sick!!! You just made me want to rescape. Thanks alot.


----------



## nonconductive

sara, i still have 3 pieces left. i moved them to a different tank since they were struggling in this one. i will definately send you some repens.

chad that stinks! but ill be happy with what you sent!


----------



## chad320

Nah, Ill send it to you anyway in a bubble mailer. A couple bucks to help you out aint going to break me.


----------



## sewingalot

Let me know if you need more. I just shipped off a bunch and I still have over half a tank of it. 

Get to sleep! Or are you wanting me to drive up there and sing you a lullaby and tell you a story? 

Isn't Chad a sweetheart? I just heart you [strike]boys[/strike] _men_. Remind me of my good kinfolk. You two are the cousins I wish I had. LOL.

Do you get tornadoes up there? Off topic, but I am fascinated by them.


----------



## chad320

Rarely do we get tornados. I have only seen one in 30 years although there is probably one a year in a 100 mile radius.


----------



## nonconductive

yea we get tornados occasionaly. i think we get more down here than when i lived in illinois. thanks for the compliments everyone, btw.

i started the EM treatment. did two rounds. some of it is the typical blueish-green. but there is this stuff that is almost black on the side glass. both kinds are hurting now and shrinking.

im thinking i need more parva. im going to wait and see how well it does for me before i blow more dough. im hoping that i can fill the whole midground/foreground with parva and the RI chad is sending (and the RR sarah sent).


----------



## feh

What temp do you keep your tank at?


----------



## nonconductive

mid to upper 70's


----------



## chad320

Whats the red stemmed plant in thr emergent pic? Second from the last?


----------



## nonconductive

Ludwigia repens


----------



## feh

nonconductive said:


> mid to upper 70's


Just wondered because of the melting comment. Only time I have crypts melt is from moving them around or usual reasons.


----------



## nonconductive

you must be one of the lucky ones. all i have to do is look at them and they melt.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, those Parvas are emmersed grown so they will melt the emergent leaves of most likely. Rarely do they keep the emersed leaves for very long.


----------



## nonconductive

chad, since you're a crypt guy, do parva's prefer acidic conditions?

i just hope they start putting out new leaves around the same time the old ones melt.


----------



## chad320

IDK about acidic conditions as far as the water column. I do know that since you put them in a dirt tannk they will grow just fine for you. As far as the acidity of the soil, yes, if you have peat or some sort of decaying wood mixed with your dirt they will do better. They are VERY slow to spread so if you want a carpet, you have to plant one.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks, thats great cuz my soil is very acidic and contains rotting wood bits.:icon_bigg

looks like ill need another 20 pots then.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, they'll be fine. I sent you an awesome crypt in your package that will do well for you too. It gets about 8-10 inches and is reddish so start looking for a spot


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Yeah, they'll be fine. I sent you an awesome crypt in your package that will do well for you too. It gets about 8-10 inches and is reddish so start looking for a spot


 
already know where its going!:icon_bigg thanks man!


----------



## Bree

Your tank is just plain gorgeous!!! Amazing job!!


----------



## tuffgong

Tank looks great! The C. Parva is going to look really good when it grows in. I have a semi carpet of it in my 20 long and I love it.


----------



## nonconductive

Bree said:


> Your tank is just plain gorgeous!!! Amazing job!!


 


tuffgong said:


> Tank looks great! The C. Parva is going to look really good when it grows in. I have a semi carpet of it in my 20 long and I love it.


thank you both!


----------



## nonconductive

well its been a day and no signs of melt yet.


----------



## chad320

Thats a good sign. Did your package come yet?


----------



## nonconductive

ill know around 6:00 when i am home for the night.


----------



## Karackle

i've been busy with school recently so I haven't had a chance to catch up in a while, but I just took a few minutes to scan through what I missed and I had to say I LOVE the additions of the parva and MM! can't wait to see them fill in even more!!! 

and YAY FOR PICTURES I CAN SEE!!!!! :bounce: thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

you're welcome kara haha

chad, dang!!!!! thanks for the package. everything looked great! what kind of crypt is that? i'll be mailing yours and sara's out tomorrow.


----------



## nonconductive

oh yea, sara, you'll be happy to know that i saw a bunch of wee tiny little shrimp in oliver's tank that i dont think were in there before.:icon_bigg


----------



## wkndracer

Just got the chance to catch up on the string after whining about the lack of pics four days ago LOL. Only bummer I see in the future is you'll never see the sand again after everything grows in with the new additions.


----------



## nonconductive

mike, that is if the parva makes it. sometimes crypts melt and never come back for me.

i did leave a narrow strip of unplanted sand in the very front!


----------



## sewingalot

Good news on the baby shrimp - are they itsy bitsy? I love the little guys! Good thing you are leaving a little bit of sand showing. I wouldn't know where to land my spaceship when I come to visit.  Next shrimp I am going to try to talk you into trying is the red claws - just so you know....

Hope you are having a great weekend so far. I've missed you guys! I just know that you all have been crying without me around (not).

So, how is the EM doing? I see that it was killing the BGA a few posts back, any updates? I am curious if it is effecting the water parameters at all.


----------



## nonconductive

---------


----------



## nonconductive

sewing, i did two full rounds of EM, and it really put a hurting on it and its about half the size that it was. but i dont think it was enough. now im going to have to go spend another 20 bucks.

i didnt notice anything funky happening to the parameters.

those red claws are great, you wouldnt have to talk me into anything. they might even stand a chance in the 125.


----------



## nonconductive

happened to walk downstairs a little bit ago to find this tom foolery going on. just looked again and theres about 50 -60 eggs.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

The difference in the BGA is fantastic. Good to hear it isn't messing with the parameters. Good luck with the angel spawn. Must be the season for these fish, no? I wonder if they'll have all the other fish huddled in a corner before long?

First babies I get from the red claws will go to you.  I saw the female was saddled, so it's a matter of time. Yay! Although, I will warn you they have eaten all my pondsnails and ramshorns.


----------



## macclellan

Nice 'drive by' photos. 

Dude, seriously, stick some 35mm film in my bunghole and I'll take a less blurry photo. I did some shoebox photography in high school... I can stand still, pucker up, & hold my breath!


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Amazing Tank!!


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> you're welcome kara haha
> 
> chad, dang!!!!! thanks for the package. everything looked great! what kind of crypt is that? i'll be mailing yours and sara's out tomorrow.


I'm glad someone could use that stuff. The crypt is just a tropica grown under high light and ferts. Crazy good looking. Hopefully the second is cool for you too.

But for Macs comment:One tripod for sale. Twenty bucks at your local photography place. Adjusting your exposure can help a bit too.


----------



## im2smart4u

macclellan said:


> Nice 'drive by' photos.
> 
> Dude, seriously, stick some 35mm film in my bunghole and I'll take a less blurry photo. I did some shoebox photography in high school... I can stand still, pucker up, & hold my breath!


Dude, the mental images that this brought to mind are SO wrong.


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> Nice 'drive by' photos.
> 
> Dude, seriously, stick some 35mm film in my bunghole and I'll take a less blurry photo. I did some shoebox photography in high school... I can stand still, pucker up, & hold my breath!


Mac, don't be jealous of my skillz y0. It just makes it look that much cooler in person.



sewingalot said:


> The difference in the BGA is fantastic. Good to hear it isn't messing with the parameters. Good luck with the angel spawn. Must be the season for these fish, no? I wonder if they'll have all the other fish huddled in a corner before long?
> 
> First babies I get from the red claws will go to you.  I saw the female was saddled, so it's a matter of time. Yay! Although, I will warn you they have eaten all my pondsnails and ramshorns.


i'm just going to let nature run its course, so none of them will probably make it. it just stinks that its dead center of the tank almost. and i will take you up on those shrimp!



TwoStrokeKing said:


> Amazing Tank!!


thanks!




im2smart4u said:


> Dude, the mental images that this brought to mind are SO wrong.


yea no kidding, i've been to clubs where people pay money to have stuff like that done to them.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> I'm glad someone could use that stuff. The crypt is just a tropica grown under high light and ferts. Crazy good looking. Hopefully the second is cool for you too.
> 
> But for Macs comment:One tripod for sale. Twenty bucks at your local photography place. Adjusting your exposure can help a bit too.


thanks again chad.

I do have a tripod..... in the closet. 

I guess i could play with some of the buttons on the camera and see what happens.


----------



## macclellan

Let's all donate some $ so non-c can get a new camera. 

Seriously though, tank looks good. Crypts melted bad I take it?


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> Let's all donate some $ so non-c can get a new camera.
> 
> Seriously though, tank looks good. Crypts melted bad I take it?


i wont refuse donations lol.

thanks. the parva started to melt a little bit, not all of them yet. but some have melted to the ground..

i added some carbon yesterday and it stripped my water of tannins in like 4 hours. that cheap API stuff took like 2 days, and the marineland "premium" carbon still took a day.


----------



## wkndracer

macclellan said:


> Nice 'drive by' photos.
> 
> Dude, seriously, stick some 35mm film in my bunghole and I'll take a less blurry photo. I did some shoebox photography in high school... I can stand still, pucker up, & hold my breath!


LMAO! go for a visit and poop some pics


----------



## nonconductive

how about just come for a visit and take a dump before you leave home.


----------



## nonconductive

heres some more of my professional quality shots.



















bright light!


----------



## Karackle

LOVING the new pics!!! I love the discus in the 3rd pic on the far right that's over by the equipment and he looks like he's trying to hide behind the angel and he has this look that just says "you can't seeee meeee" :hihi:

Also, the tank is looking great!


----------



## chad320

Those are much improved  I still an awestruck everytime I see this tank. This past weekend I was standing over a 125g a friend wants to give to me and thought about how hard it would be to photograph. Then I thought of your pictures and it all made sense :hihi: Not so sure I want to dive into this project. it needs new top and bottom rims and a stand built. I would basically be getting a 125g glass box. No stand, no lights.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks kara.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Those are much improved  I still an awestruck everytime I see this tank. This past weekend I was standing over a 125g a friend wants to give to me and thought about how hard it would be to photograph. Then I thought of your pictures and it all made sense :hihi: Not so sure I want to dive into this project. it needs new top and bottom rims and a stand built. I would basically be getting a 125g glass box. No stand, no lights.


dude you should sooo take it if he's giving it away. you could just work on it a little bit at a time.


----------



## sewingalot

Karackle said:


> LOVING the new pics!!! I love the discus in the 3rd pic on the far right that's over by the equipment and he looks like he's trying to hide behind the angel and he has this look that just says "you can't seeee meeee" :hihi:
> 
> Also, the tank is looking great!


Hahahahaha! That is hilarious. I didn't even catch that one. That is funny. :biggrin: The last pictures are much nicer, non-c.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> dude you should sooo take it if he's giving it away. you could just work on it a little bit at a time.


I am researching lighting for the 125 and am wondering what you use to light yours?


----------



## nonconductive

t5ho


----------



## chad320

A 6 ft., 2/3ft., or 3/2ft.? How many....details!!! I got your package today TY very much  I will be put to good use!


----------



## nonconductive

my package looks like a turd compared to the ones you sent. sorry about the free herpes & bba. I recieved the MM and Moss, thanks again! that was like 10x more moss than fissidens i sent (i didnt have that much or i woulda sent more!)


its a 6ft fixture that holds 12x39. i only run 2x39 for viewing & 6-8x39 for a short burst. its also suspended a good 12" or more above the tank. Geissman lamps.


now that my tank is crystal clear again, i think i liked it better with the slight tannins. it looked more realistic.


----------



## nonconductive

oh yea, the eggs are gone. I'm actually glad. the pair were beating the crap out of everything in the tank. now everyone is buddy-buddy again.

while feeding the inmates in QT lastnight i noticed one of them has a bad case of bloat. i added some epsom salt but he looked the same this morning, so i added some more.


----------



## chad320

Well if it makes you feel better, I sent that moss to you to save it from the garbage  And I am with you on the crystal clear water. It almost looks fake, or like there isnt any water in it at all. I like a little GSA on my glass. Not alot, but a little. Keeps it realz:hihi:

Sara is MIA again. She must be practicing her lurking skill test this week:icon_mrgrThat or shes getting ALOT of


----------



## SkyGrl

she cant surpass me in lurking.. i have the title "Queen of Lurking" :hihi:

Amy


----------



## chad320

She is jealous of your skills Amy :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Chad, Amy - LOL. I'm here, just feeling _blah_. But don't worry, I'm not missing a thing. And I'm too chatty to stay a lurker forever. (So sorry non-c.) 



nonconductive said:


> sorry about the free herpes & bba.


So _*that's*_ where all the duckweed came from overnight. I didn't even realize you'd sent it. The 10 gallon is covered in it. Going to have to pull out the air stone so it doesn't block the light to my precious algae!

Sucks about the eggs getting eaten, but good that the order has been restored.

Is it one of the discus that is sick? So sad. I hope he pulls through!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> So _*that's*_ where all the duckweed came from overnight.


just spreading the love around. (you can thank the reef for it actually, all their tanks are plagued with it)

he's not sick, just clogged. i gave him a quick glance this morning before i left and it seems back to normal, though the lights were off and i couldnt really see so i'll find out for sure when i get home.

I had this happen to a large adult before, and after Mgso4 treatment you could actually see fart bubbles coming out of his rear. He also burped a huge bunch of bubbles, then passed a lunker.

Joel, thanks for the discs. They arrived yesterday.

Mike, thanks for the water sprite and fern, it also arrived yesterday. (that was alot!)


----------



## sewingalot

I am starting to think your favorite thing to discuss is _poo_.  That or you've been spending a lot of time with that boy of yours. I remember my godson loved to talk about it when he was that age. Either way, I feel sorry for your wife, lol. Seriously, I am glad to hear the fish is doing better. I'm kind of grossed out by your descriptive, but still glad to hear the good news.

Hey, where is Mike? Is he working his like 70th day straight or something? 

Nothing that an airstone won't get rid of. Once I found out how to get rid of duckweed easily, it no longer bugs me. I'm letting it hang out for a while though...mainly because I am too lazy to set up another pump. That stinking sinking riccia is the bane of my existence. I've tried everything including excel and it won't go away!!!! :help:

Anyway, I'm rambling at this point.....

Oh, I did mean to ask you, are you able to put less carbon in the filter so you can have some tannins? I was just thinking about what you said about the water being so clear.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> he's not sick, just clogged. i gave him a quick glance this morning before i left and it seems back to normal, though the lights were off and i couldnt really see so i'll find out for sure when i get home.
> 
> I had this happen to a large adult before, and after Mgso4 treatment you could actually see fart bubbles coming out of his rear. He also burped a huge bunch of bubbles, then passed a lunker.


I laughed so hard my eyes watered reading this! OMG it hit me as soooo funny! (still wiping my eyes.)
Last night after almost three weeks of thinking one of my blacks in the 110g was egg bound and going to die she finally picked a spot and made a deposit. 
Last week she was netted and I squeezed and rubbed her tube trying to work what we thought was a blockage out. Got to see a REALLY MAD fish when she was plooped back in the tank.



nonconductive said:


> Mike, thanks for the water sprite and fern, it also arrived yesterday. (that was alot!)


Your welcome! The fern took awhile doing it but covered nearly half of one 75g high tech tank. Finally gave up on trimming and broke it apart. Tons of rhizome and leggy leaves, could probably wrap it all the way around the house stretched out LOL. One 'clump' filled a 5g bucket. Now that tank is being overrun by blyxa LOL its always one pushy weed or another.

This week is 7/10's instead of 7/12's but doesn't seem much different UGH! glad when its over,, not even any good lurker time right now.


----------



## macclellan

The only thing that beats toilet humor... is fish toilet humor!

Yeah, epsom salts are a laxative... sorta like taco bell, but more suitable for aquariums.


----------



## nonconductive

hey just like my kid's book says, "everyone poops."

since we are on my favorite subject, i had a friend that would come over and it would never fail that he had to take a #2. He thought it was hilarious that he left his TP brown side up in the waste basket, & never flush. the more i yelled at him to stop putting that in my garbage can, and to stop leaving floaters, the harder he would laugh....
he also discovered that a certain brand of blue raspberry liquorice made poo of the same color and would mark his turf in the restrooms at work and leave it for the next guy.

This "friend" may or may not have been me.


----------



## macclellan

hey, did that pkg show up yet?


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Last week she was netted and I squeezed and rubbed her tube trying to work what we thought was a blockage out.


lol glad your fish is ok, but the little kid in me thought that was funny.



chad320 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, I sent that moss to you to save it from the garbage


well that does make me feel a little better. i still owe you though.

Mike, i also owe you too. next anubias trim is getting split between you two (sara, you are welcome to some too!). hope you still want them by then.



SkyGrl said:


> she cant surpass me in lurking.. i have the title "Queen of Lurking" :hihi:
> 
> Amy


amy, don't worry no one can steal your crown.



macclellan said:


> The only thing that beats toilet humor... is fish toilet humor!
> 
> Yeah, epsom salts are a laxative... sorta like taco bell, but more suitable for aquariums.


haha. yea taco bell & white castle bypass the stomach and go straight into the toilet.



macclellan said:


> hey, did that pkg show up yet?


if you would get your mind out of the toilet, you would see that i thanked you for them a couple posts up. but thanks again! (and thanks for the lotus)


----------



## macclellan

Hehe, sorry, I can't say I read every bit of the endless banter in these threads. Sometimes hard to see the wheat for the chaff. 

Taco Bell, White Castle, and Hot Pockets.


----------



## SkyGrl

Murder pockets you mean right? jim gaffigan does a great piece on them... 

Amy
Reigning Queen of Lurking


----------



## macclellan

SkyGrl said:


> Murder pockets you mean right? jim gaffigan does a great piece on them...
> 
> Amy
> Reigning Queen of Lurking


Yeah, that was what I was referencing. Paraphrasing: "Why not just skip a step and dump the hot pocket directly in the toilet?" lol

Almost 600 posts in a year and four months? You're hardly a lurker, dear.


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## sewingalot

Why do I feel like I am talking to a bunch of kids? You guys have found a gross PG topic. Congratulations. In a way, I'm kind of proud of you all for the ingenuity.

Thanks for the offer on the anubias, but I'm saying no for know. (Although I will take more algae). Speaking of algae......Amy is the lurker/algae Queen. I'll be updating that thread shortly to show what I mean.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Why do I feel like I am talking to a bunch of kids? You guys have found a gross PG topic. Congratulations. In a way, I'm kind of proud of you all for the ingenuity.


i dont want to grow up im a toys r us kid.



checked on mr constipated last night and he seems to have moved the mountain. yay!


----------



## chad320

Glad hes done feelin gangsta wid one in da chaimba. Got any cories to eat it for you? lol. Sara will be proud :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Glad hes done feelin gangsta wid one in da chaimba. Got any cories to eat it for you? lol. Sara will be proud :hihi:


hahahaha


----------



## macclellan

Get a shark with frickin lazers in your "fish bowl". That'll keep Mr. Number2 in check.


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - that is all i have to say :icon_lol: 

oh, and I'm glad your fishy is feeling better and has solved his "issue"


----------



## sewingalot

I tell you, _boys_ if you want to be called _men_ the poop conversations aren't helping your argument. 

Just for that, you all get a bedtime story. Sweet dreams. It put Kara to sleep. :tongue:


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha it did! It was such a good story that it made me feel like bedtime and I needed a powernap after reading it


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> i dont want to grow up im a toys r us kid.


I don't care if it is your thread no stealing my line there buddy! He with the most toys at the end wins (and still dies)

and 

Bada$$ boy have Bada$$ toys OMG am I tired! 14 1/2 hrs today 5:30am to 7:30pm plus the drive. 148hrs on my last check stub YUCK!!! 

anybody need any trimmings or fish? I gotta get something outtta those tanks as there's not much room for water OMG I'm tired (did I say that twice?) goodnight Gracie

edit: cause I kno she stops in here from time to time,,,
Sara I'm not ignoring you anymore than I am my poor fish.


----------



## sewingalot

Are you still alive Mike? I forgive you for not updating, then. Take care of yourself! But I was secretly looking forward to torturing you with my childhood singing. Well there is more time for that.  Well, after writing that, I am falling asleep now. It is time for my nap. LOL


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> I forgive you for not updating, I was secretly looking forward to torturing you with my childhood singing.


If I had known posting in nonc's thread would stop you I wouldn't have.:icon_sad:
The world shouldn't suffer in silence anymore 
share oh share the lyric of sewings song!

the tone deaf want to hear!!!:smile:


----------



## macclellan

sewingalot said:


> I tell you, _boys_ if you want to be called _men_ the poop conversations aren't helping your argument.


Grown men don't cry. But they do tell poop jokes. Here's a _really_ adult one:

"Dad, where does Poo come from?" 
"Well, son. First Mummy makes us dinner. Then we eat it and the body takes away all the goodness. Then we sit on the toilet and what's left comes out as poo". 
Looking stunned and somewhat upset the child replies, "And what about Tigger?"


----------



## sewingalot

Mac, gross.



wkndracer said:


> If I had known posting in nonc's thread would stop you I wouldn't have.:icon_sad:
> The world shouldn't suffer in silence anymore
> share oh share the lyric of sewings song!
> 
> the tone deaf want to hear!!!:smile:


No, don't stop posting. I am trying to save you from the intense pain from laughing. If you think the lastest bedtime story for non-c was bad, you don't know what is in store for you. In fact, I may just pm a snippet to you just so you see what you are missing. Hahahaha.

Non-c I hope you are enjoying your weekend! How is the BGA doing?


----------



## chad320

Since Nonc doesnt post enough pictures AND because he is giving us all a lesson in patience and wisdom, here is a pic to represent that...


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha, good one, Chad. Non-c is MIA. Unlike me, he seems to have a life on the weekends.


----------



## nonconductive

the key word is _seems_. sorry guys had a busy weekend of painting and now first of the month overload at work. I will have to catch up this evening.


----------



## sewingalot

Just say you were painting pictures and you'll automatically sound cool. Good luck with that. I hated the end of the month more than the first. I was always having to brow beat people into turning in their work. Much of the time, it was late. Lazy workers. Haha. Hope the day is going well for you.

Are the shrimp still alive?


----------



## nonconductive

well yes i was commissioned to paint a giant mural on the ceiling of a chapel. That ceiling happens to be 4 walls, the chapel happens to be our toy room, and the mural happens to be one color.

still alive!


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> well yes i was commissioned to paint a giant mural on the ceiling of a chapel. That ceiling happens to be 4 walls, the chapel happens to be our toy room, and the mural happens to be one color.
> 
> still alive!


Haha. Vangoh get me another beer, would ya? Painting stinks. Literally.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha. Good, good. Do you let your boy Oliver play in your toy room? :hihi: What was the color, beige? I had to paint a room for my mom that was yellow over dark maroon. It took two layers of primer and three layers of paint. And I hate yellow on anything other than shrimp and daisy centers. 

Good to hear they are. I am hoping the 20 gallon will get cycled in time for the red claw to have babies, because if not, they will be on their own to make it from the bettas and it'll just take longer to share with you. I'll be interested to see if they survive the discus.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I tell you, _boys_ if you want to be called _men_ the poop conversations aren't helping your argument.
> 
> Just for that, you all get a bedtime story. Sweet dreams. It put Kara to sleep. :tongue:


sara, that was awesome. esp the drawings of the fish. you made me look like a jester or something lol. 

im sort of left hanging and wondering at the end. part II?:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> Get a shark with frickin lazers in your "fish bowl". That'll keep Mr. Number2 in check.


haha nice mac.



Karackle said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA - that is all i have to say :icon_lol:
> 
> oh, and I'm glad your fishy is feeling better and has solved his "issue"


thanks kara




wkndracer said:


> I don't care if it is your thread no stealing my line there buddy! He with the most toys at the end wins (and still dies)
> 
> and
> 
> Bada$$ boy have Bada$$ toys OMG am I tired! 14 1/2 hrs today 5:30am to 7:30pm plus the drive. 148hrs on my last check stub YUCK!!!
> 
> anybody need any trimmings or fish? I gotta get something outtta those tanks as there's not much room for water OMG I'm tired (did I say that twice?) goodnight Gracie
> 
> edit: cause I kno she stops in here from time to time,,,
> Sara I'm not ignoring you anymore than I am my poor fish.


mike you need a vactaion already!



macclellan said:


> Grown men don't cry. But they do tell poop jokes. Here's a _really_ adult one:
> 
> "Dad, where does Poo come from?"
> "Well, son. First Mummy makes us dinner. Then we eat it and the body takes away all the goodness. Then we sit on the toilet and what's left comes out as poo".
> Looking stunned and somewhat upset the child replies, "And what about Tigger?"


ahahahah



sewingalot said:


> Mac, gross.
> 
> 
> 
> No, don't stop posting. I am trying to save you from the intense pain from laughing. If you think the lastest bedtime story for non-c was bad, you don't know what is in store for you. In fact, I may just pm a snippet to you just so you see what you are missing. Hahahaha.
> 
> Non-c I hope you are enjoying your weekend! How is the BGA doing?


Non-C = 0
BGA = 1



chad320 said:


> Since Nonc doesnt post enough pictures AND because he is giving us all a lesson in patience and wisdom, here is a pic to represent that...


Chad sometimes i feel like that dog.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha. Good, good. Do you let your boy Oliver play in your toy room? :hihi: What was the color, beige? I had to paint a room for my mom that was yellow over dark maroon. It took two layers of primer and three layers of paint. And I hate yellow on anything other than shrimp and daisy centers.
> 
> Good to hear they are. I am hoping the 20 gallon will get cycled in time for the red claw to have babies, because if not, they will be on their own to make it from the bettas and it'll just take longer to share with you. I'll be interested to see if they survive the discus.


haha, its his toy room. he is only allowed in mine when im in there. though i have a feeling my wife isnt so strict. i find settings changed on my toys sometimes.

ill also be interested to see if they survive. not worried about the discus really, its the angels that are beasts. 2 more paired off, and the 2 pairs killed the 5th one. now its a battle ground around the big stump.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> sara, that was awesome. esp the drawings of the fish. you made me look like a jester or something lol.
> 
> im sort of left hanging and wondering at the end. part II?:icon_smil


It is up to mankind to determine the end of the story. :hihi: That or I'll come up with another story. I am glad you liked your pictures. :hihi: I am bad at drawing, people especially.

Sucks about the BGA. Sounds like the 5 day treatment is in order?

Poor pooch. Do you have to wait to eat your dinner? LOL.



nonconductive said:


> haha, its his toy room. he is only allowed in mine when im in there. though i have a feeling my wife isnt so strict. i find settings changed on my toys sometimes.
> 
> ill also be interested to see if they survive. not worried about the discus really, its the angels that are beasts. 2 more paired off, and the 2 pairs killed the 5th one. now its a battle ground around the big stump.


They don't call you all 'momma's boys' for no reason, lol. My brothers were allowed to get by with murder. Me? I'd get the stick. 

Poor 5th angel. I wonder which one it was....nature is brutal sometimes. Are you going to try and raise the angels? You know, I wanted angels until I found out how aggressive they are. Makes sense being a cichlid and all.


----------



## Karackle

SHARKS WITH FRICKING LAZER BEAMS!!!! :hihi: amazing. 

that's really the only thing new i have to say, other than that I never think of angels as cichlids, but remembering that, i suppose it does make sense they're aggressive. Sorry to hear about unlucky #5. I hope a batte royale does not ensue! good luck.


----------



## chad320

SO....You got a bunch of new plants in the mail. How about some pictures? Since Sara has taken the day off to lurk, I am the official co-spammer :hihi: Plus I just want to see how you arranged things in there


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Sucks about the BGA. Sounds like the 5 day treatment is in order?
> Me? I'd get the stick.
> 
> Are you going to try and raise the angels?


BGA is popping up in another tank now, i probably caused it by mucking around in multiple tanks.

My neighbor growing up would get "the switch". his dad would pick a nice flexible branch off a maple tree and let him have it. he deserved it though.

No, i don't want any babies. i have a hard enough time keeping up with the apistos.







Karackle said:


> SHARKS WITH FRICKING LAZER BEAMS!!!! :hihi: amazing.
> 
> that's really the only thing new i have to say, other than that I never think of angels as cichlids, but remembering that, i suppose it does make sense they're aggressive. Sorry to hear about unlucky #5. I hope a batte royale does not ensue! good luck.


kara, you would be suprised at how mean they can be. also how fast they can move for being oddly shaped.



chad320 said:


> SO....You got a bunch of new plants in the mail. How about some pictures? Since Sara has taken the day off to lurk, I am the official co-spammer :hihi: Plus I just want to see how you arranged things in there


itll be awhile for new pics. im getting a lot of melt on the parva and other plants.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> its the angels that are beasts. 2 more paired off, and the 2 pairs killed the 5th one. now its a battle ground around the big stump.


Just being parents protecting kids. 



sewingalot said:


> Poor 5th angel. I wonder which one it was....nature is brutal sometimes. Are you going to try and raise the angels? You know, I wanted angels until I found out how aggressive they are. Makes sense being a cichlid and all.


Selected correctly peace can prevail.



Karackle said:


> I never think of angels as cichlids, but remembering that, i suppose it does make sense they're aggressive. Sorry to hear about unlucky #5. I hope a batte royale does not ensue! good luck.


All girl tanks get as nasty with each other as pairs do when false spawning but all bachelor tanks can even be over crowded and 99.9% of the time everybody plays nice. If you don't want to breed get all boys LMAO



nonconductive said:


> BGA is popping up in another tank now, i probably caused it by mucking around in multiple tanks.


Suggestion (hehe) got any sea salt? Rock salt for a water conditioner?
Tall tupperware or extra bucket? Add salt to the water until the water column reaches saturation and no more salt will dissolve. Some salt lying on the bottom of the container that won't do anything but sit there in crystal form tells you you're at saturation. Drop tools into this bucket to soak a few minutes and *very few *things can survive roud:rinse the tool and on to the next tank. I like H2O2 but the reaction can be in question with the organics breaking it down so fast. Salt doesn't evaporate only the water so this 'kill bucket' is good until you get tired of looking at it or it gets smelly. (pet store trick)



nonconductive said:


> My neighbor growing up would get "the switch". his dad would pick a nice flexible branch off a maple tree and let him have it. he deserved it though.


If we got in trouble at school Mom worked on us when we got home. Florida Holly bushes across the street and when Dad got home *HE sent US* (me mostly) for 'the switch' and if the switch broke or wasn't up to his standard then he would select a 2x4 (not laughing then or now)


----------



## nonconductive

mike, thanks for the salt suggestion. we do have softener salt. I will set up a bucket but i think it was from my hands or arms because i dont share nets or anything between tanks. or it could have floated up a flight of stairs, down a hallway, under a closed door, and into the aquarium.

i didnt really get a choice on the angels, they were given to me for free so i wasnt about to be picky. I would prefer a tank with all boys. Thats a lotta beef!

Thats awful having to pick out your own switch. My mom did the beatings with her hands, and my dad just lectured for two hours. I prefered the beatings, because they were over fairly fast, and they just taught me to not get caught. the lectures on the other hand actually made me feel bad about what i had done.

2x4?!?!?!


----------



## sewingalot

Are you absolutely sure it is BGA and not something else? There is something you can try: Loving it. :red_mouth Nah, I can tell you to try Magnesium based on similar reasons (but a little different) as Mike's, but I don't think your discus would appreciate it unless you can compensate by lowering the Calcium a bit.

Non-c, we <3 the ugly pictures too. It shows you are human. How are the newbies going to benefit from just pretty pictures? We need the gore of the planted tanks to feel A-OK.



nonconductive said:


> Thats awful having to pick out your own switch. My mom did the beatings with her hands, and my dad just lectured for two hours. I prefered the beatings, because they were over fairly fast, and they just taught me to not get caught. the lectures on the other hand actually made me feel bad about what i had done.
> 
> 2x4?!?!?!


Right there with you Mike! You got to pick them out and if they weren't approved, boy were you in _serious trouble_. Only, our 2x4 was drilled with holes to make it hurt more... :icon_neut Funny thing is I was the one _always _in trouble and the brothers almost always dodged the whippings....stupid culture. :icon_conf

So you are telling me lectures make you feel bad, eh? Good to know if you ever need a talking to.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Seriously?

I come back from 2 weeks in India, having spent a day in the ER due to issues with excessive quantities of poo and THIS is the conversation I stumble into?

Seriously?

I'll take your constipated pleco and raise you one Indian squatty potty....


*ROFL*


----------



## macclellan

TMI Laura, TMI!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Are you absolutely sure it is BGA and not something else?
> Non-c, we <3 the ugly pictures too. It shows you are human. How are the newbies going to benefit from just pretty pictures? We need the gore of the planted tanks to feel A-OK.
> 
> So you are telling me lectures make you feel bad, eh? Good to know if you ever need a talking to.


100% positive its BGA.

I've posted plenty of not so pretty pics for your enjoyment! i need some for my enjoyment.

yea they make me feel guilty.:icon_conf




lauraleellbp said:


> Seriously?
> 
> I come back from 2 weeks in India, having spent a day in the ER due to issues with excessive quantities of poo and THIS is the conversation I stumble into?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> I'll take your constipated pleco and raise you one Indian squatty potty....
> 
> 
> *ROFL*


hahahahaha excessive poo quantities & squatty potty . that just brought a whole bunch of images.

though it is funny, sorry about your ER trip, hope everything came out ok in the end.



macclellan said:


> TMI Laura, TMI!


 
hahaha


----------



## macclellan

nonconductive said:


> hope everything came out ok in the end.


Pun intended? :bounce:


----------



## nonconductive

macclellan said:


> Pun intended? :bounce:


 
of course...:icon_bigg


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> 100% positive its BGA.
> 
> I've posted plenty of not so pretty pics for your enjoyment! i need some for my enjoyment.
> 
> yea they make me feel guilty.:icon_conf


They shouldn't. Your tank is still pretty and still my favorite even with the algae. (And I still haven't gotten a large enough picture for a desktop that isn't blurry, so not enough pictures yet!)

Laura, here I thought you'd come back and help me out with these _potty_ mouths and turns out you are just like them.....Enjoy that gatorade, girl. Glad you are back! :icon_bigg


----------



## nonconductive

sewing, i'll see what i can do. 

i feel another drive-by coming on....


----------



## nonconductive

well it would help if photobucket would let me log in.


----------



## sewingalot

That means I am close to getting pictures? Well, I guess it was worth logging on tonight when I got home, eh?


----------



## nonconductive

close indeedy do.


----------



## nonconductive

*Same old pics Round 1*

Old, new leaf.











New, new leaf










L. repens & chad's pennywort










More 










more


----------



## sewingalot

That is so cool about the leaves looking like that at first. Reminds me of sword plants. Have you thought about adding difference species of anubias in your tank? I like it as is, but I was curious if you ever gave it much thought.

This is my favorite picture ever of yours: 









P.S. That last picture of the discus is adorable. You almost make me want some. Almost. Also, thank you for the nice stand still (non driveby) pictures! I love it.


----------



## nonconductive

i just wish the tank was rimless. thanks on the pic.


i like the barteri's for the most part. i think it would be cool to try and grow some other kinds emmersed. 

you can see on his top fin some damage he got from the first angel pair when they were guarding their eggs. they all got pretty tore up. they put up a fight. but lost. sadly. (they being everyone else)


----------



## sewingalot

See, if the tank were rimless, I wouldn't like it and I wouldn't be pestering you in your journal. Then what would you do? I think you'd be bored.  Overall, I abhor rimless tanks. They annoy me for some reason. The only rimliess tank I can honestly say I've liked is speedies. (Sorry rimless tank people....)

Didn't know that you could find barteris so easily. If my plans work out, I may be begging some off of you in the fall, so be prepared. I think it could be cool to have some others emersed. Any ones in particular you have thought about? By the way, did the moss grow out on its own?

I haven't seen nipped fins for a while in my tank. I used to see them all the time when I had platties. Those boys are mean when they get mature. Who would have thought? Kind of makes the guy look more tough with the torn fins. Oh, yeah - how are the fish doing that you bought from the auction?


----------



## nonconductive

its sad that this is the best pic i could get of the crypt chad sent










i see a yellow shrimp.










haha


----------



## sewingalot

Hey, that actually looks like a shrimp, too! She looks fat and happy. You must be doing something right. I think that is the crypt of Chad's that I like. I seriously wanted to give crypts another go after seeing that one. I like how it is back like that in a dark corner. Haha, it's like a crypt for the crypt. :hihi:


----------



## macclellan

The photos in post #1066 are unacceptably clear, in focus, and properly exposed. Please delete them immediately, drink a bunch of Dos Equis for Cinco de Mayo, and stumble around the room taking photos and repost them. 

Ahh, the photos in #1070 are more like it.


----------



## nonconductive

mac, i dont know why they are better. i do what i do everytime i try and take a pic, which is jump up and down and run back and forth pushing the button while screaming.


----------



## nonconductive

sara, never gave it much thought about other anubias. Yes, the moss climbed up there on its own. there is one piece that is completely covered. Yep, next trim you, mike and chad can fight over them. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

I curse you BGA!!!!!!!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Interesting how the sand is all white and it's just growing up the tank wall... any chance that corner of the tank is getting some sunlight or light from a nearby lamp or something?


----------



## nonconductive

laura, that side faces a window. its actually growing under the substrate along that side too. there is also a little bit on the sand in another area.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I bet the window is your underlying cause, then. Can you shade it any better?


----------



## nonconductive

I can shade it, but the better question is will my wife leave the shade down.


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOL

Time to get creative- enlist her in "The Cause" :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

laura, that would be all fine and dandy if she wasnt already enlisted in the "my husband cares more about his aquariums than me club". they're slightly biased. in fact it could be their doing.


----------



## sewingalot

Love the banter! It is nice. Share the anubias with Chad and Mike. I am so not ready to forgive them yet for the non-flowering. Those guys will at least appreciate them and won't sulk. :biggrin:

Stupid question - Have you thought about painting that side with black paint or if you don't want it permanent - window tint?

And buy your wife a _really _nice piece of jewelry. That should show you care more.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Oops I can't bail you out of that one. Time to spend more time "oohing and ahing" over her clothes and eyes more than you do trimming your tank for a while, then...


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> Oops I can't bail you out of that one. Time to spend more time "oohing and ahing" over her clothes and eyes more than you do trimming your tank for a while, then...


That always works for me. I think you should follow Laura's advice, non-c. And if we don't see you for awhile we will assume it either worked or you are grounded. roud: Time to sing her love songs. The girl misses you.


----------



## Karackle

macclellan said:


> The photos in post #1066 are unacceptably clear, in focus, and properly exposed. Please delete them immediately, drink a bunch of Dos Equis for Cinco de Mayo, and stumble around the room taking photos and repost them.


I want some dos equis! it would make studying significantly less terrible. I agree with you on the pics though, sheesh, clear quality pictures. I tell ya. 



nonconductive said:


> mac, i dont know why they are better. i do what i do everytime i try and take a pic, which is jump up and down and run back and forth pushing the button while screaming.


BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA I seriously just burst out laughing in the middle of my study group from reading this. We're having some "quiet study time" before we do the discussion thing and I needed a break so I decided to catch up on this thread. and now everyone is looking at me funny but I don't care because the mental image was worth it! 



nonconductive said:


> I can shade it, but the better question is will my wife leave the shade down.





lauraleellbp said:


> Time to get creative- enlist her in "The Cause" :hihi:


Sounds like laura's got the right idea here 

And thank you for the pictures, cheered me up! VERY very cool emersed growth you have happening here! And I too enjoy the picture of the discus cruising by in the one shot  also......YAY FOR YELLOW SHRIMP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Oops I can't bail you out of that one. Time to spend more time "oohing and ahing" over her clothes and eyes more than you do trimming your tank for a while, then...


i did all that when we were "courting". i dont get any oooo's and ahhhh's. just nag nag nag lol.:hihi:

(although we have been talking that if i get rid of the big fish, i _may_ be able to set up another tank that isnt in a cabinet. that or another kid. doesnt seem fair to me)


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> I want some dos equis! it would make studying significantly less terrible. I agree with you on the pics though, sheesh, clear quality pictures. I tell ya.
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA I seriously just burst out laughing in the middle of my study group from reading this. We're having some "quiet study time" before we do the discussion thing and I needed a break so I decided to catch up on this thread. and now everyone is looking at me funny but I don't care because the mental image was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like laura's got the right idea here
> 
> And thank you for the pictures, cheered me up! VERY very cool emersed growth you have happening here! And I too enjoy the picture of the discus cruising by in the one shot  also......YAY FOR YELLOW SHRIMP!!! :biggrin:


 
mexican beer... no way! gives the beer farts.

glad it made you laugh.

that discus in the pic is pretty stunted, the way i like them. 




sewingalot said:


> That always works for me. I think you should follow Laura's advice, non-c. And if we don't see you for awhile we will assume it either worked or you are grounded. roud: Time to sing her love songs. The girl misses you.


see above post!


----------



## nonconductive

some more from the other night.




















never mind that log poking down. i had to go #2 and the bathrooms were in use.

i did a major OD of excel, now all sara's offspring are turning pretty colors while bga hiccups bubbles of laughter.


----------



## chad320

Man, that is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks chad!


----------



## nonconductive

again..... :icon_mad:











reminds me of my wifes hair 10 years ago.


----------



## jcgd

nonconductive said:


> again..... :icon_mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of my wifes hair 10 years ago.



Ahhhhhh hahahahahahahahahahah.

Nice tank BTW. I'm gonna copy you. Cause your tank is sweeet.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks man!


----------



## chad320

Well thats one way of getting rid of some BBA


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

How did you get the anubius to grow so thick, how long has it been up?


----------



## sewingalot

That's just plain cruel. How could you? I've been mourning the loss of my children all day.  So sad...............................

Nice hair! Your wife looks awesome with red hair, by the way. I always like that color of hair. 

And if you just had to rub salt in the wound, your angels are breeding again while my bettas are beating each other up and busting up nests. You reminded me, I need to put up a picture I took.

No comment on your bathroom humor. I swear I feel like I am looking at my brother's journal lately. 

Tank is looking good, though. Cheers!


----------



## Zerocon

Man your Anubias is the best part for me, it looks so damn natural and awesome!


----------



## nonconductive

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> How did you get the anubius to grow so thick, how long has it been up?


Time. im not sure exactly, maybe since november?



chad320 said:


> Well thats one way of getting rid of some BBA


indeed.



sewingalot said:


> That's just plain cruel. How could you? I've been mourning the loss of my children all day.  So sad...............................
> 
> Nice hair! Your wife looks awesome with red hair, by the way. I always like that color of hair.
> 
> And if you just had to rub salt in the wound, your angels are breeding again while my bettas are beating each other up and busting up nests. You reminded me, I need to put up a picture I took.
> 
> No comment on your bathroom humor. I swear I feel like I am looking at my brother's journal lately.
> 
> Tank is looking good, though. Cheers!


 
hahaha thanks sewing. maybe the bettas will get better with practice.

The eggs are gone, but they spawned a 3rd time on a different leaf. I also noticed the black neons spawning.



Zerocon said:


> Man your Anubias is the best part for me, it looks so damn natural and awesome!


thank you!


----------



## sewingalot

The lady betta released her eggs and they are back to playing nice. I don't mind if they want to breed, but man - couldn't they at least get along? What is it with you and fish breeding? Wanna talk to my fish for me?

By the way, what kind of moss is that growing emersed? I can't tell.


----------



## nonconductive

im pretty sure its xmas moss.


----------



## sewingalot

Xmas moss is so pretty. I like that one peacock and good old java moss the best. Funny thing is I don't know how to get rid of moss once it gets in your tank. Seems to grow out of no where. I find it in my filters all the time.


----------



## chad320

Yep, moss falls into the UG, glosso, and duckweed category.  You can try to grow it and it'll die. But if you try to get rid of it, its like the plague :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

haha chad. so true.


i added 2 ancistrus pucallpa and 2 of the other ancistrus that look very similar to BSmiths. If things go well, i'll be removing the rest from QT and adding them to this tank. the 4 have polished up all my pvc so it looks brand new. wish they would move on to the wood.


----------



## chad320

Oh man, you gotta get us a few shots of the new Ancistrus. I love them. Now I want ANOTHER tank. Thanks alot


----------



## nonconductive

chad i tried for like an hour last night. two things happened, they stood still and the camera wouldnt focus in, causing a blurry pic. and #2, the camera focused but the fish moved, causing a blurry pic.


you could always put some in that 125 youre gunna be setting up!


----------



## lauraleellbp

HAHAHA I read your last post 2x and kept reading "I cried for like an hour last night." I thought you finally felt guilty about killing Sara's BBA grandbabies...


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> you could always put some in that 125 youre gunna be setting up!


Bad news on that project. It costs $150.00 to replace the rims. I might be looking elsewhere for a big tank. I was only going to take this one because it was free but its alot of work. It needs resealed too  I might just get a 220 instead. I like the footprint better.


----------



## nonconductive

die die die my darling










oliver's tank.


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> HAHAHA I read your last post 2x and kept reading "I cried for like an hour last night."


i do that everynight.



chad320 said:


> Bad news on that project. It costs $150.00 to replace the rims. I might be looking elsewhere for a big tank. I was only going to take this one because it was free but its alot of work. It needs resealed too  I might just get a 220 instead. I like the footprint better.


 
that stinks. man 150 for a couple pieces of plastic. thats nuts.

i wish i wouldve just gotten the 220 instead of the 125, so you should get it, so you're not wishing you did.


----------



## nonconductive

the parva is finally starting to come around but the stuff that melted completely hasnt done anything.


----------



## chad320

Parva is slower than Santa Clause. You get something about once a year  Do you have any little plecos is here? They would clean off that wood in a few days. I keep the little ones that only get about 3-6 inches and they work my tanks over.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> die die die my darling


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! how could you? i thought we were pals...... *sniff* My feelings are hurt now. *sniff* :icon_frow



> oliver's tank.


Hey the shrimp look fat and happy! What does Oliver think of the little guys? Is he mad that his blue fish was relocated?

The tank looks nice. Have you thought about poking the parva that is not growing with a stick? That tends to make a lot of things get annoyed enough into action.


----------



## chad320

Saras methods for successfull plant growing....
Stare at it...observe growth
Sing to it.....observe growth
recite poetry to it...observe growth
Poke with stick...observe growth

This is just a summary. I cant wait until her planted tank guide comes out  I am buying one FOR SURE :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

LMAO! Good gravy, I think you just wrote it for me, Chad. Now to publish it and make some money. :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Parva is slower than Santa Clause. You get something about once a year  Do you have any little plecos is here? They would clean off that wood in a few days. I keep the little ones that only get about 3-6 inches and they work my tanks over.


chad, i have 2 ancistrus sp. pucallpa and 2 ancistrus sp. something or other. prolly going to add the other 5 this weekend.



sewingalot said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! how could you? i thought we were pals...... *sniff* My feelings are hurt now. *sniff* :icon_frow
> 
> Hey the shrimp look fat and happy! What does Oliver think of the little guys? Is he mad that his blue fish was relocated?
> 
> The tank looks nice. Have you thought about poking the parva that is not growing with a stick? That tends to make a lot of things get annoyed enough into action.


YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!

he looks at them once in awhile. mostly wants to feed them all day long. he didnt mind the relocation, he can still see blue fish.



chad320 said:


> Saras methods for successfull plant growing....
> Stare at it...observe growth
> Sing to it.....observe growth
> recite poetry to it...observe growth
> Poke with stick...observe growth
> 
> This is just a summary. I cant wait until her planted tank guide comes out  I am buying one FOR SURE :hihi:


that also sounds like her guide to romance.



sewingalot said:


> LMAO! Good gravy, I think you just wrote it for me, Chad. Now to publish it and make some money. :tongue:


good gravy?? hahahaha


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> chad, i have 2 ancistrus sp. pucallpa and 2 ancistrus sp. something or other. prolly going to add the other 5 this weekend.


Will we see any pictures of these fish?



> YEEEESSSSSSSSSS!!


Just broke my heart into pieces with this comment. *sob*



> he looks at them once in awhile. mostly wants to feed them all day long. he didnt mind the relocation, he can still see blue fish.


who doesn't want to feed the fish all the time? They are so cute when you do. Even I have to resist. :biggrin: Glad he can still see blue.



> that also sounds like her guide to romance.


Hush you. LMAO!



> good gravy?? hahahaha


Like that? I have more sayings like this.


----------



## nonconductive

i tried taking pics of them but it was worthless.


----------



## sewingalot

I think it is time to get another camera.


----------



## chad320

chad320 said:


> Saras methods for successfull plant growing....
> Stare at it...observe growth
> Sing to it.....observe growth
> recite poetry to it...observe growth
> Poke with stick...observe growth





nonconductive said:


> that also sounds like her guide to romance.


:hihi: Thats funny :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

i want a copy of the book!


----------



## chad320

Karackle said:


> i want a copy of the book!


We all do. We are just waiting for Sara to edit the pictures


----------



## nonconductive

yea, chad is right we all want one.


Yesterday evening the son and i went to the ponds so he could watch the ducks while daddy collected some stems and hairgrass before the chemicals are added next week.


----------



## nonconductive

i did my good deed for the day while driving to another buidling on campus for my yearly fraud seminar. a HUGE snapping turtle was in the middle of the road trying to go from one retention pond to another, so i jumped out, grabbed his tail and carried him down to the pond while people behind me were giving me dirty looks. I wasnt about to let some d-bag run him over. The thing probably weighed 50+ lbs. and was nearly the size of a small car tire. he snapped at my legs and hissed the whole way down to the water.


----------



## Karackle

that was very nice of you to save the snapping turtle, even if he didn't appreciate the trip down to the water, or realize you were saving his life, I'm sure he's happy in the water now!


----------



## sewingalot

So are you wanting the guide to romance or guide to plants? :hihi: 

Did you guys have fun at the pond? That is awesome that you are taking your son along on trips! I am jealous of you all with clean water. Everything is always murky brown and I never find plants growing in water.

Yay for non-c! I forgive you for killing my bba offspring since you saved the giant snapping turtle! I think you deserve a present for that one.


----------



## nonconductive

i'll take both.

yea we had fun. he was a little sad that the white ducks arent back this year. they would take food from your hand and stuff.

btw. this water is nasty. i had to rinse the slime off the plants. looked like cyano covering hair algae growing on diatoms smothering the plants.

and i feel good that i saved the turtle. i did good i did real real good.:icon_mrgr


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, it'll be the same book with a title change. $15.99 for the signed box set. :hihi:

Maybe the white ducks will come back later on. We have some pretty mallards this year. One was with blue feathers instead of green. A few white ones, and they all come to feed. Maybe they are your white ducks?

You should have sent me some of that algae goo. I am trying to patiently wait for the algae to grow in my tank, but the low lights are slowly down progress. :/

You did real good, yes indeed! Not many people would care enough about saving a turtle. So excellent job! Karma is in your favor. I'd love to seen you pulling a 50 pound turtle by it's tail, though. I think I'd paid money for that sight.


----------



## nonconductive

well then i'll take the guide to plants and apply what i learn to romance. 

i did more than pull it. i carried it.

i have plenty of algae (not bba) stored up to send you.


----------



## sewingalot

Just so you know the boxed set are the only signed ones. :hihi:

I am in the market for some nice clado. 

You carried a 50 pound turtle? Now that is priceless. I think you deserve an award.

Aww.....did he look anything like this random picture off the internet?:


----------



## nonconductive

he looked more like this, only a little bigger.


----------



## nonconductive

did a water change last night.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Wow that is VERY VERY nice well done.


----------



## Loubard

Amazing looking tank!!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Wow that is VERY VERY nice well done.





Loubard said:


> Amazing looking tank!!


thanks!


----------



## Zerocon

nonconductive said:


>


i hate you.


----------



## Karackle

SO MANY PICTURES!!! WOOHOO!!!!! love them!!! 

I really love this tank, it's so simple but so gorgeous. (do I say that every time you post pictures? :hihi

Also, in the FTS after refilling, is the top left corner that looks like a bunch of floating plants all the roots from the emersed growth?!


----------



## nonconductive

Zerocon said:


> i hate you.


haha



Karackle said:


> SO MANY PICTURES!!! WOOHOO!!!!! love them!!!
> 
> I really love this tank, it's so simple but so gorgeous. (do I say that every time you post pictures? :hihi
> 
> Also, in the FTS after refilling, is the top left corner that looks like a bunch of floating plants all the roots from the emersed growth?!


 
thanks. its a big mess of roots and twisted stems. it got all jumbled up from the WC.


----------



## lauraleellbp

ZOMG

There's pictures of an aquarium in this thread!!




*boxes up some Clado for Sara*


PS- that water change pic is totally sweet!


----------



## chad320

Lookin sweet!!! How long does a WC take you? What do you use/how do you do yours?


----------



## sewingalot

I don't think I could rescue a turtle that looked like that. I'd be frightened. I give you an A+ for bravery now. :hihi:

I'm with Laura, I love the water change photo! That is actually pretty awesome looking. Do I spy blyxa in that tank now? I like how it softens the edges of the wood base. Thanks for all the great pictures! And I can see them. I'm a lucky gal today. *runs to buy lotto ticket*

Woo-hoo! Clado comming my way!


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> ZOMG
> 
> There's pictures of an aquarium in this thread!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *boxes up some Clado for Sara*
> 
> 
> PS- that water change pic is totally sweet!


Imagine that! 

PS - Thanks!



chad320 said:


> Lookin sweet!!! How long does a WC take you? What do you use/how do you do yours?


Chad it depends. If the substrate is dirty (which it always is) i use a python or the bucket method. If i am lazy or things arent that dirty i close a valve and open another and the water pumps out into my yard after hooking up a hose. I fill it using 5 gallon jugs. (my r/o storage tank is small, so every few days i drain it into 5 gallon jugs.) It could probably be done in an hour, but it usually takes me all night because i fiddle fart around and mess with stuff.



sewingalot said:


> I don't think I could rescue a turtle that looked like that. I'd be frightened. I give you an A+ for bravery now. :hihi:
> 
> I'm with Laura, I love the water change photo! That is actually pretty awesome looking. Do I spy blyxa in that tank now? I like how it softens the edges of the wood base. Thanks for all the great pictures! And I can see them. I'm a lucky gal today. *runs to buy lotto ticket*
> 
> Woo-hoo! Clado comming my way!


i thought twice about messing with him, esp. after he turned around and snapped at me when i went for his tail. he probably couldve taken my fingers off.

yes, that is blyxa. not sure if itll do well in there. if it does, i have a whole crapload from mike thatll go in there after QT.


----------



## chad320

Haha :hihi: You said "fiddle fart" I guess the hillbilly talk is starting to wear off onto you? Sara will be so proud with the poo talk combined with hillbilly slang :hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

LOL i love reading this thread. i always get a chuckle or two..


----------



## sewingalot

Strangely, I am proud. In a grossed out sort of way... If the blyxa does well, that would be great. It's one of my favorites. And I'm sorry, but that turtle is still scary to me.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Haha :hihi: You said "fiddle fart" I guess the hillbilly talk is starting to wear off onto you? Sara will be so proud with the poo talk combined with hillbilly slang :hihi:


it must be because i watched deliverance again, the other day. dont ask why, because i don't know.



SkyGrl said:


> LOL i love reading this thread. i always get a chuckle or two..


haha thanks. i think the banter is quite entertaining.:icon_smil



sewingalot said:


> Strangely, I am proud. In a grossed out sort of way... If the blyxa does well, that would be great. It's one of my favorites. And I'm sorry, but that turtle is still scary to me.


-beams- that makes 3 times now. :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Let it be known that deliverance was based in _Georgia_.

Three times? I need to start being mean again. That ain't right.

If it weren't for the banter, I think all of our journals would be like 3 pages combined. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Let it be known that deliverance was based in _Georgia_.
> 
> Three times? I need to start being mean again. That ain't right.
> 
> If it weren't for the banter, I think all of our journals would be like 3 pages combined. :hihi:


you've previously made me aware that it took place somewhere other than WV. haha

yes 3 whole times.

1. poop
2. turtle
3. good ol boy flatulence

you can go back to being mean, and ill go back to attacking you for no reason.:icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot

Just reminding you.  Not that there aren't plenty of ******* bashing movies based in WV, though. :tongue:

3 whole times? I need to work on my mean streak. How's this: If you ever used capital letters at the beginning of a sentence, I'd probably faint. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> How's this: If you ever used capital letters at the beginning of a sentence, I'd probably faint. :hihi:


I see your schwartz is as big as mine.


----------



## sewingalot

*wakes up from fainting laughing* Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Good one, Prometheus. Nice fire you've got there in your belly.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> *wakes up from fainting laughing* Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Good one, Prometheus. Nice fire you've got there in your belly.


Haha nice.

Blah!! Nothing like getting screwed out of your lunch hour. But since I am not salaried that means I have to leave an hour early.


----------



## sewingalot

I'd rather leave early than eat lunch any day. Last serious job I had was salary and I often got to stay late without lunch. So it could be worse. Or you could work Mike's psycho hours. Poor guy 6-7 days 12 hours a day.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I'd rather leave early than eat lunch any day. Last serious job I had was salary and I often got to stay late without lunch. So it could be worse. Or you could work Mike's psycho hours. Poor guy 6-7 days 12 hours a day.


im not really complaining!

salaried people really get screwed, they always stay late, but never leave early. probably work 60 hours a week and are paid for 40.
Mike works hours like my old man, i feel for him but atleast he's getting the OT.


----------



## sewingalot

I swore to myself 3 hours ago, I wouldn't get back on the computer for the night, but I decided I had to check in and annoy you just a little more, non-c. So just for you, I am putting up a video in my journal. I dedicate the song to you. 

Hope you enjoyed your early day home. You know what is funny? I miss complaining about working. Haha, is that funny...so you _should _complain just so I can pretend I am at work. 

Your old man and Mike need a pat on the back and a beer. 

What is the status on your BGA woes?


----------



## JamesHockey

sewingalot said:


> I swore to myself 3 hours ago, I wouldn't get back on the computer for the night, but I decided I had to check in and annoy you just a little more, non-c. So just for you, I am putting up a video in my journal. I dedicate the song to you.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your early day home. You know what is funny? I miss complaining about working. Haha, is that funny...so you _should _complain just so I can pretend I am at work.
> 
> Your old man and Mike need a pat on the back and a beer.
> 
> What is the status on your BGA woes?


 
its 6pm and youre staying off the computer?


----------



## nonconductive

i scraped the blob off the glass while holding the python so it sucked him out. now he his living in the sewers waiting to come up through your toilet to devour you.

i got most of it off, but there is still some along the glass below the substrate line.


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for that visual. I had the hardest time using the potty after watching that Freddie Krueger scene..... lol You should try the ole' tape method with the stuff below the substrate. Worked great for me.


----------



## nonconductive

tape method? i assume its sliding a piece of tape between the substrate and glass?

im not sure i remember that toilet scene you're refering to.


----------



## sewingalot

Took me years to get over, lol. I was really young and snuck and watched part of the nightmare movie with my brother. I was so shaken, my mom didn't even need to punish me. LOL. His hand reached up the bowl when the character feel asleep. That's all I remember, haha.

Put up painters or electrical tape (masking is too sticky to remove) along the side of the tank where the substrate is, and leave it about a week or so. Basically, you are blocking the light. If you can inject some fresh h2o2 in the substrate line at the same time, even better. Just do a small amount everyday if you do. I got rid of the BGA in three days.


----------



## nonconductive

hmmmm.... that could work well.


if only i didnt have a rampant tape removing fiend running wild.


ok i think i remember that scene now. the scene that always got me was the vein/tendon puppeteer thing.


----------



## Karackle

hahaha well thanks a lot you two, now I'm afraid to use the bathroom!!! Now I'll have to check behind the curtain AND in the bowl! Ian threatens to buy this I'm annoying him because he knows it would freak me out......he knows me so well :hihi:

you know what's really scary though? CLOWNS!


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> hahaha well thanks a lot you two, now I'm afraid to use the bathroom!!! Now I'll have to check behind the curtain AND in the bowl! Ian threatens to buy this I'm annoying him because he knows it would freak me out......he knows me so well :hihi:
> 
> you know what's really scary though? CLOWNS!


 

haahahahahaha


----------



## jcgd

Enough chatter, more pictures!!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> hmmmm.... that could work well.
> 
> 
> if only i didnt have a rampant tape removing fiend running wild.
> 
> 
> ok i think i remember that scene now. the scene that always got me was the vein/tendon puppeteer thing.


Oh, now I have that to contend with. Thanks for that memory. Ha!

I think I like your little tape removing fiend. Reminds me of my childhood. 



Karackle said:


> hahaha well thanks a lot you two, now I'm afraid to use the bathroom!!! Now I'll have to check behind the curtain AND in the bowl! Ian threatens to buy this I'm annoying him because he knows it would freak me out......he knows me so well :hihi:
> 
> you know what's really scary though? CLOWNS!


I'm telling you, I was petrified for months. :icon_mrgr LOL, Kara - Clowns! My biggest brother would put my barbie dolls in the toilet to make me cry, you just reminded me. :hihi:



justincgdick said:


> Enough chatter, more pictures!!



Hahahaha, I like your thinking. :thumbsup: Non-c, how about it? You could take some pictures of your BGA for us!


----------



## nonconductive

justincgdick said:


> Enough chatter, more pictures!!





sewingalot said:


> Oh, now I have that to contend with. Thanks for that memory. Ha!
> 
> I think I like your little tape removing fiend. Reminds me of my childhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm telling you, I was petrified for months. :icon_mrgr LOL, Kara - Clowns! My biggest brother would put my barbie dolls in the toilet to make me cry, you just reminded me. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, I like your thinking. :thumbsup: Non-c, how about it? You could take some pictures of your BGA for us!


i dont get it. i could cut the date off a previous picture and post a current one and they would both look relatively the same. but since you insist, i'll try for some in the next couple days.

you mean my temporary lack of a substantial quantity of bga?

and hahaha barbie's dream toilet (complete with auto wipe and auto flush.)


----------



## nonconductive

i need some assistance. i have a coworker on vacation and tomorrow is our last day to do something to her work station, only we are out of ideas. we had a 30 minute meeting on what to do to it but the best we could come up with is plastic wrap, which has been done to death. It has to be something good because she is one of the main instigators when it comes to pranks.... anyone??????????????????please????????


----------



## Karackle

desk accessories in Jello, or has that been done to death too?


----------



## nonconductive

kara, i have never seen that done in person.


----------



## sewingalot

Yay for the death of the bga! Fantastic news. Non-c, just stop putting the dates on the pictures and update with an older one. No one would notice. LOL.

Paperclip all the paper clips together, remove the staples from the stapler, remove the ink wells from the ink pens.....yeah, I've got nothing. I'm the type of person that only needed small things moved on my desk to drive me batty. Want to know what really annoyed me? Putting things in my car. Yeah, I'm that lame. :hihi:

Jello is gross. Ground up bones and hooves. Yuck.


----------



## Karackle

sewingalot said:


> Jello is gross. Ground up bones and hooves. Yuck.


Which is why a better use for it than eating it, is putting things from peoples desks in it :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

we have come up with a riddle.

3 things to your desk have been done.
the easiest to find will be number 1.

the catch is we are only going to do one thing. so the other two will hopefully drive her nuts trying to figure out. i just need something obvious. 

sara,

she locked all her supplies up because she knows whats coming.


----------



## sewingalot

True...or ballistic testing. 

http://aprilfoolzone.com/office3.htm


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> we have come up with a riddle.
> 
> 3 things to your desk have been done.
> the easiest to find will be number 1.
> 
> the catch is we are only going to do one thing. so the other two will hopefully drive her nuts trying to figure out. i just need something obvious.
> 
> sara,
> 
> she locked all her supplies up because she knows whats coming.


Hahahahahhahaha! LOVE it! Paranoia, is always fun.


----------



## nonconductive

haha that link....

i like the one where you fill all the paper cups with water then staple them all together. i could imagine her whole desk covered with paper cups.


----------



## sewingalot

There are some fun ones on there for your friends, too. I mess with the guy and change things on his computer mostly. My favorite one to do is to mess with the autocomplete on word.


----------



## jcgd

nonconductive said:


> i dont get it. i could cut the date off a previous picture and post a current one and they would both look relatively the same. but since you insist, i'll try for some in the next couple days.
> 
> you mean my temporary lack of a substantial quantity of bga?
> 
> and hahaha barbie's dream toilet (complete with auto wipe and auto flush.)


Ha ha. You get to see the tank everyday. We want to too! And if the fish aren't in different spots you will get it. You should put a link to a large format picture so we can see a little more detail, and not just zoom in on a small one.


----------



## jcgd

Are you an electrician or something, or do you just not like getting shocked?

Nonconductive, dielectric...


----------



## nonconductive

justincgdick said:


> Ha ha. You get to see the tank everyday. We want to too! And if the fish aren't in different spots you will get it. You should put a link to a large format picture so we can see a little more detail, and not just zoom in on a small one.


oh i should? but then you will see all the skeletons in my closet. :hihi:



justincgdick said:


> Are you an electrician or something, or do you just not like getting shocked?
> 
> Nonconductive, dielectric...


nah, not an electrician. i took some engineering classes along time ago in school, when i couldnt make up my mind on what i wanted to do. (never did make up my mind). but i lost interest pretty fast, was more into designing sounds rather than circuits. that was a former life though.




sewingalot said:


> There are some fun ones on there for your friends, too. I mess with the guy and change things on his computer mostly. My favorite one to do is to mess with the autocomplete on word.


hmmmm autocomplete. that could get real fun.


----------



## nonconductive

this is some ludwigia i collected down at the pond. it was already peaking out of the water so i just stuck some up here after an h2o2 bath.



















the FAN repens is on the left. collected on the right. the difference is more dramatic in person.


----------



## nonconductive

another new leaf. oh and WARNING FOR SARA. Ignore the bottle in the last one.










its starting to become pretty massive


----------



## sewingalot

Oooooh! I want! I will trade, barter, sell my kidney. The emersed growth on the left looks like ludwigia palustris to me the one on the right looks more like repens. But I don't know for sure on any of these except I want which ever one you didn't give me. Puhleazeeeee???????

Hahahahahahaha, you have duckweed growing emersed. LOVE it!

P.S. These are great pictures. We want MOWR of these kinds of pictures.

Edit: I'll tell you a secret. I may have recently acquired 1/2 liter of excel. Shhh....


----------



## nonconductive

well the one on the left is the one i sent you. i will send some of the other when it grows i just took those 2 stems. or next time i walk down there i will grab some more. there is tons like fill up a whole room tons. also a few different looking ones.

just remember it comes with bugs, algae and sulfur smelling mud.


----------



## nonconductive

filthy little tank


----------



## sewingalot

Looks like the blyxa is doing well for you and so is the hydrocotyle sibersomethingornother. I don't mind algae, smells and dirt, but bugs are just too scary. I'll patiently wait for yours to grow out in your tank and in the meantime, I'll be thinking of something to entice you with. Maybe by the time that grows, my female shrimp will have hatched her babies.


----------



## nonconductive

no need to entice or trade. when (if) it starts branching out i'll definately send some.


----------



## nonconductive

so we figured out the obvious... we're taking her family pictures out and replacing them with pictures of her boss. haha


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> so we figured out the obvious... we're taking her family pictures out and replacing them with pictures of her boss. haha


HAHAHAHAHAHA brilliant! 

That's like the old senior prank where you release 3 chickens (or pigs, or whatever) numbered 1, 2, 4 and what the faculty and staff go nuts trying to find #3 :hihi: I love it!

And that's so cool you can just walk down and pick up some aquatic plants! Wish I had a pond or stream close by!!!


----------



## sewingalot

Yay for me and those plants!

Kara, he is lucky. I have a stream, creek and a river nearby. I find nothing. Either one, I am not looking hard enough or two, it's too muddy still to find anything.

Pictures of the boss, huh? No offense, but boring.....lol. Luckily, the other part is interesting.


----------



## nonconductive

If you knew him you wouldn't think so.


----------



## sewingalot

Point taken, lol. Well, I am sure I am not the only one wanting to know what happened with the coworker prank???


----------



## nonconductive

i'm not exactly sure, was super busy today.


----------



## Karackle

Sara, you are definitely not the only one who wants to know what happened with the prank! :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

well she didnt figure it out and drove herself nuts on tuesday. so we told her yesterday. was hard not to laugh watching her check things over.

since this about my aquarium, a little update.

Blyxa is doing well so far. i have sunset starting to grow emersed up on top. its just one itty bitty little stem, but it made the transition and has started to grab on to a piece of wood. hopefully itll do good. the end.


----------



## Gatekeeper

nonconductive said:


> did a water change last night.


This tank is looking really really good. Growth is spectacular. roud:


----------



## nonconductive

woah....


thank you very much!


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for the updates on your "work" place. :hihi:

Cool on the emersed sunset. I am jealous that you can get plants to grow emersed without them getting crispy like 99% of my plants do. Grumble. Yay on the blyxa!

How are the fish doing? Any more spawns?


----------



## nonconductive

i really dont know why theyre not burning up and getting crispy but im glad theyre not. They do wonders for shading the anubias and sucking up nutrients along with the muppet poo.

no more spawns at the moment, thankfully.


----------



## sewingalot

Only you would rename salvinia minima to muppet poo. LOL. I've only gotten two stems to grow emersed out of the tank for me without getting crispy. I'm seeing the ludwigia emerse, so I am hoping for the best. Want to talk to them for me?

No more spawns, huh? Give it a month and it'll start all over.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I'm seeing the ludwigia emerse, so I am hoping for the best. Want to talk to them for me?
> 
> No more spawns, huh? Give it a month and it'll start all over.


i can give it a try but my lack of an accent might put them off.

bah! i hope they dont. but if they do, they better apply what they learned from the last 2 times.

.......

Probably going to do a water change (on a few tanks) tonight and suck some debris off the bottom. I know i said this before, but im getting tired of large fish and their poop. I have visitors this weekend (hopefully), not that they care about aquariums, let alone plants but i dont want it to look crumby. Usually something goes wrong a day or two before people come over and things dont look as good as they could/should. (which will probably happen during the WC)


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Only you would rename salvinia minima to muppet poo. LOL.


I think your right b/c I'd call salvinia minima Kermit turds.

muppet poo would be more like pleco poo and I can post a pic later for ya haha


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> I think your right b/c I'd call salvinia minima Kermit turds.
> 
> muppet poo would be more like pleco poo and I can post a pic later for ya haha


 
lol mike... maybe kermit turds is more appropriate.

i only call it muppet poo cuz its fuzzy and floats.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> lol mike... maybe kermit turds is more appropriate.
> 
> i only call it muppet poo cuz its fuzzy and floats.


 
... I can only assume you know this because you've personally examined so many muppet fecal samples?


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> ... I can only assume you know this because you've personally examined so many muppet fecal samples?


laura, i wish! its only speculation.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> lol mike... maybe kermit turds is more appropriate.
> i only call it muppet poo cuz its fuzzy and floats.


hahaha I call it Kermit turds cause it's green and it floats.


lauraleellbp said:


> ... I can only assume you know this because you've personally examined so many muppet fecal samples?





nonconductive said:


> laura, i wish! its only speculation.


Dirt tank threads with talk of burping, belching, gassy soils or muppet poo discussions is semi funny,,, having a Lady challenge the guy's qualification to identify a muppets fecal matter is PRICELESS LMAO!

but i did stay at a holiday inn express last night


----------



## nonconductive

bwahahaha!!


----------



## nonconductive

Ding Ding!!! Quittin' time!!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Wait- what about his response- "I wish."

He WISHES? He ASPIRES to having greater experience with muppet poo?

Wow, and I thought I had some wacky dreams...

:hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

guy's and gas/poo the fascination never gets old LOL


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha.... thats too dang funny


----------



## sewingalot

Catching up on your journal and what do I see? More poo talk.  How about some pictures, Mr. Man? I need a break from the stench. lol. And here Laura is asking more details. I think she's as bad as you guys. :hihi:

Is the blyxa moving over from quarantine soon to join the others?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hahaha... you know I've had some rather... intimate... poo experiences recently. Long live India trips! Not to mention, I'm collecting gecko poo for my vet right now. Got a sick gecko.

Yep, poo on the brains.

Those are my excuses, IDK about nonC's. :icon_lol:


----------



## pianofish

sewingalot said:


> How about some pictures, Mr. Man?


 
Of his poo!?! Gross!


----------



## Karackle

once again I find that pretty much all I have to say is HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA kermit/muppet poo. Awesome. 

LauraLee - your reasons for having poo on the brain are definitely valid! Sorry to hear one of the cresties is sick though! As for the boys, well, it's because they're boys, they need no other reason to have poo on the brain :icon_lol:

Oh and I agree with Sara, more pictures! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

pianofish said:


> Of his poo!?! Gross!


Ewwww. Only if it is salvina mimima or however you spell that. And you girls aren't helping this conversation any, lol. Sorry your gecko is still sick, Laura. Maybe you should call non-c up for tips on poo. 

We expect pictures of non-gross subject manner, preferably fish or plants or shrimp. People will do, I just want MOWR.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Apparently he needs more inspiration to post pics...


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Catching up on your journal and what do I see? More poo talk.  How about some pictures, Mr. Man? I need a break from the stench. lol. And here Laura is asking more details. I think she's as bad as you guys. :hihi:
> 
> Is the blyxa moving over from quarantine soon to join the others?


hahaha.... i started moving some more over and got carried away rearranging things. I also trimmed about 40 - 50 not so nice, old leaves that have been buried for awhile now.



lauraleellbp said:


> Hahaha... you know I've had some rather... intimate... poo experiences recently. Long live India trips! Not to mention, I'm collecting gecko poo for my vet right now. Got a sick gecko.
> 
> Yep, poo on the brains.
> 
> Those are my excuses, IDK about nonC's. :icon_lol:


sorry about your gecko laura..... and i have no excuse -hangs head-



pianofish said:


> Of his poo!?! Gross!


indeed.



Karackle said:


> once again I find that pretty much all I have to say is HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA kermit/muppet poo. Awesome.
> 
> LauraLee - your reasons for having poo on the brain are definitely valid! Sorry to hear one of the cresties is sick though! As for the boys, well, it's because they're boys, they need no other reason to have poo on the brain :icon_lol:
> 
> Oh and I agree with Sara, more pictures! :hihi:


working on the pics. 

i'd rather have poo on the brain, than my brain on poo.



sewingalot said:


> Ewwww. Only if it is salvina mimima or however you spell that. And you girls aren't helping this conversation any, lol. Sorry your gecko is still sick, Laura. Maybe you should call non-c up for tips on poo.
> 
> We expect pictures of non-gross subject manner, preferably fish or plants or shrimp. People will do, I just want MOWR.


non-gross haha. pics will come soon. I don't have any tips other than dont strain yourself.



lauraleellbp said:


> Apparently he needs more inspiration to post pics...


 
that shirt is awesome (and an inspiration). i wish i owned it.


----------



## wkndracer

who wanted pictures?

:flick:


----------



## nonconductive

i'm not sure... someone wanted pics?


----------



## nonconductive

been messing around with things.


----------



## sewingalot

That first shot is incredibly clear and awesome. You actually got it in focus.  Looks like the blyxa is growing in well and I like that you added more. I think I'll just put up with your all's poo talk a bit longer for pictures like these. Oh, I sent you some more Ranalisma rostrata. Here's hoping the plants make it to you without melting. Oh, and feel free to pitch what you don't want. I was about to do that very thing and just decided to send them your way in case you wanted or knew someone that could use them. How are the fish doing? Any signs of stress from the breeding?


----------



## nonconductive

you know even if there wasnt pictures you'd still be hanging around despite all the poo talk.
thanks for the plants. looking forward to getting them. i'll make sure, or try to make sure that the wife gets them out of the mailbox right away. dont worry, no pitching

no stress from no breeding. 

im debating what i want to do with the right side. maybe take the smaller wood out and just let the blyxa fill in all of that space? or add more wood? or put it back the way it was? i've been on the hunt for another stump.


----------



## sewingalot

I miss the piece of wood on the right side that was there at an angle. Don't know why, but now my mind wanders where it went off to. :X You're right, I'd be lost on here without you to pester. Although, I promise I'm trying to be on my best behavior and not write you any poetry or stories for a while.  And I am trying sooooo hard not to rhyme. 

Personally, I wouldn't let the blyxa fill in all of that space. Kind of looks good right now. However, I'm always up for a new scape cause that means more pictures. :hihi:


----------



## feh

nonconductive said:


> been messing around with things.


 
The new plants look really nice.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks. it will look different when im all done. better? probably not, but different yes.


----------



## sewingalot

I like change.  Especially when I don't have to do any of the work involved. Any hints on your plants or are you just going to keep us wondering?


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I like change.  Especially when I don't have to do any of the work involved. Any hints on your plants or are you just going to keep us wondering?


well the change wont be dramatic i guess. just filling in some spaces with mostly blyxa.

i went to put the sword i got from mac in there, set it in the water, it floated, turned my back for a few minutes and couldnt find it. i dont know where it went but i pulled up all the surface growth and moved some things and still couldnt find it.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> put the sword in there,
> set it in the water,
> it floated, turned my back for a few minutes and couldnt find it.
> i dont know where it went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i pulled up all the surface growth and moved some things and still couldnt find it.


hahahahaha new tank name = Non-C's Area 51


----------



## nonconductive

lol.


----------



## feh

nonconductive said:


> thanks. it will look different when im all done. better? probably not, but different yes.


I like the blyxa... looks nice with all the anubias on the wood. Did the crypts you planted a while back make it?


----------



## nonconductive

about half of them didnt melt completely, still waiting for them to grow leaves. i ended up moving them more up front between the root-like wood pieces. i'm sure the rest will melt now since i touched them. i'm tempted to just move them out and let them melt away in their own little tank. 
those that melted completely and i couldnt find buried, just had blyxa planted on top of them. i dont have the patience to wait for them to fill in.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Still no sword??

I think the bare spot in the middle of the wood on the left needs something- a Crypt or some golden Anubias nana, maybe?


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Still no sword??
> 
> I think the bare spot in the middle of the wood on the left needs something- a Crypt or some golden Anubias nana, maybe?


 
no sword :icon_neut

its a kleiner prinz too :icon_conf

must be a government coverup as was suggested. can't keep their paws off that deutsch technology.

you mean the big open spot on the left? thats hard to plant because the wood overhangs and shades it alot. the open spot on the very left will probably be filled with blyxa (mike!).


----------



## feh

nonconductive said:


> about half of them didnt melt completely, still waiting for them to grow leaves. i ended up moving them more up front between the root-like wood pieces. i'm sure the rest will melt now since i touched them. i'm tempted to just move them out and let them melt away in their own little tank.
> those that melted completely and i couldnt find buried, just had blyxa planted on top of them. i dont have the patience to wait for them to fill in.


 
Hmm... I've had crypts melt but usually its when I move them between tanks or to a bucket and back in, but nothing really severe.


----------



## nonconductive

ive never had much luck with them, which is why ive never kept more than a few until now. i could look at them wrong and they will shed leaves.


----------



## sewingalot

wkndracer said:


> hahahahaha new tank name = Non-C's Area 51


LMAO! 

Are the parvas I initially sent you living or did they melt too? If they are still alive, you could send the melty ones to Kara and have her do her crypt magic and send them back.....to melt again. :hihi:

You can have my prinz sword. It hates me. It just looks at me smirking most of the time.


----------



## nonconductive

no, your parvas are like indestructable.

im mad about that sword, it was putting out lots of new growth. faster than i expected.

and thank you for the plants. i will put them to good use!


----------



## nonconductive

uughh came back from lunch and took a drink of my water to find that someone dissolved a bunch of salt and peppermint candy in it. :icon_neut


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> no, your parvas are like indestructable.
> 
> im mad about that sword, it was putting out lots of new growth. faster than i expected.
> 
> and thank you for the plants. i will put them to good use!


You poor thing, get your paws wet and dig for that sword. It's gotta be somewhere and you only have a finite space to look in. 

They should be. I'm telling you, don't baby your plants, make them earn a living and they'll be indestructible. May not look like super models, but they'll be purty enough. :biggrin:

De nada. Don't forget to talk to them once and a while with a "Ha-eye" 



nonconductive said:


> uughh came back from lunch and took a drink of my water to find that someone dissolved a bunch of salt and peppermint candy in it. :icon_neut


That was nice of them to put the peppermint in there to compliment the saltiness. roud:


----------



## Mrg0nzalez1

Hey dude. What brand of pool filter sand did you use. I like white substrates better but the freshwater sand is so expensive! Also in some of your photos it looks like just the front is capped with white and the back is dark. Am I seeing things? Let me know!


----------



## nonconductive

its called mystic white. the whole thing is sand.


----------



## lauraleellbp

No doctored drinks today? Your coworkers are slacking...


----------



## nonconductive

some pics.


----------



## lauraleellbp

*faints*


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> No doctored drinks today? Your coworkers are slacking...


its sunday!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Ohhhh yeahhhhh... :iamwithst


----------



## sewingalot

Duh, Laura. His wife doctors his drinks on Sundays.

Know what I love the most about your tank?

This:









Seriously, though. It's looking pretty nice in there. Do you ever swim in that tank. As tiny as you are I bet it'd take you a hour to do a lap.  Is it just me or did you move out more driftwood on the right side and place tiles over there?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Wait what is that. A thumbtack?


----------



## SkyGrl

LOL love the tank shots! i say take a pic of you swimming in it! HAZAH! and i cant belive Sara noticed that! 

Amy


----------



## TwoStrokeKing

Nice Tank! Get Swimming!! (;


----------



## Karackle

IS that a thumbtack?! 

Man I need to disappear for a day+ more often, I almost always come back to lots of pics! :hihi: 

Tank is looking gorgeous, as always, I would go SCUBA diving in there if I could, maybe i could get away with snorkeling? let me know roud: 

It looks to me too like you removed more wood, but maybe that's just because the pic is from an angle instead of head-on?


----------



## sewingalot

SkyGrl said:


> LOL love the tank shots! i say take a pic of you swimming in it! HAZAH! and i cant belive Sara noticed that!
> 
> Amy


I notice everything about this tank. It's my favorite. (And in general, lol.) Pretty, thumbtack, no? I've been looking for them ever since non-c mentioned them. I like to count them cause I can count that high. 1.....1! roud:


----------



## wkndracer

Hey D! it's Monday and so far so good roud: both units are online making the juice Yippie!!!!!!!!!
that means 8hrs shifts and I'll get my paws in that 75R trimming blyxa this week. So far all the insulated boxes have made it without issues even the one taking 5 days going to Ga.:angryfire
(5 days to Ga. who woulda thunk it??? I could drive it in less than 5 hrs LOL) 
Anyhoot only one plant has been pushed loose so far and on 8hr shifts a single afternoon lets me get it done.

Tank looks great and these two are available to help find the sword if you need them being currently unemployed.









or just wait until I send ya the blyxa and it gets lost in Area51


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Duh, Laura. His wife doctors his drinks on Sundays.
> 
> Know what I love the most about your tank?
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though. It's looking pretty nice in there. Do you ever swim in that tank. As tiny as you are I bet it'd take you a hour to do a lap.  Is it just me or did you move out more driftwood on the right side and place tiles over there?





lauraleellbp said:


> Wait what is that. A thumbtack?





SkyGrl said:


> LOL love the tank shots! i say take a pic of you swimming in it! HAZAH! and i cant belive Sara noticed that!
> 
> Amy





Karackle said:


> IS that a thumbtack?!
> 
> Man I need to disappear for a day+ more often, I almost always come back to lots of pics! :hihi:
> 
> Tank is looking gorgeous, as always, I would go SCUBA diving in there if I could, maybe i could get away with snorkeling? let me know roud:
> 
> It looks to me too like you removed more wood, but maybe that's just because the pic is from an angle instead of head-on?





sewingalot said:


> I notice everything about this tank. It's my favorite. (And in general, lol.) Pretty, thumbtack, no? I've been looking for them ever since non-c mentioned them. I like to count them cause I can count that high. 1.....1! roud:


 
ARRRRGGGHHH that dang thumbtack. i went in and pulled a bunch out because they are not needed anymore and that dumb red one rolled off the centerbrace and back into the tank.

yes i pulled more wood out, or did i? maybe it just vanished to the bunker 30 floors underground.




TwoStrokeKing said:


> Nice Tank! Get Swimming!! (;


Thanks!



wkndracer said:


> Hey D! it's Monday and so far so good roud: both units are online making the juice Yippie!!!!!!!!!
> that means 8hrs shifts and I'll get my paws in that 75R trimming blyxa this week. So far all the insulated boxes have made it without issues even the one taking 5 days going to Ga.:angryfire
> (5 days to Ga. who woulda thunk it??? I could drive it in less than 5 hrs LOL)
> Anyhoot only one plant has been pushed loose so far and on 8hr shifts a single afternoon lets me get it done.
> 
> Tank looks great and these two are available to help find the sword if you need them being currently unemployed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just wait until I send ya the blyxa and it gets lost in Area51


 
I want to believe!! 

oh yea i did find the sword. if a whole field of blyxa disappears, then something definately is going on.

5 days to georgia? maybe they damned the river? :icon_lol:

glad to hear all is well in power plant land and that you're back to normal hours. do you work days all the time? or do they float you around to afternoons and midnights?


----------



## wkndracer

In a job at the moment that keeps me M-F on a 'normal' schedule. Nothing stays normal for long around here LOL


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> ARRRRGGGHHH that dang thumbtack. i went in and pulled a bunch out because they are not needed anymore and that dumb red one rolled off the centerbrace and back into the tank.
> 
> yes i pulled more wood out, or did i? maybe it just vanished to the bunker 30 floors underground.


Hahaha, observant, aren't I? If it makes you feel better, I think you got all the others, I don't seem them anymore. LOL.

Area 51, that gives me an idea about something I am working on. Thanks, Mike, lol. roud:


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Hahaha, observant, aren't I?
> 
> Area 51, that gives me an idea about something I am working on. Thanks, Mike, lol. roud:


hahaha LMAO How do you like this thread?


----------



## sewingalot

Simply wonderful, isn't it? (At least you guys are talking about aliens and not gross topics now.) In fact, I think non-c is an alien. That's why his tank looks so pretty.


----------



## msjinkzd

needs more emerald eyes 

Looks so lush though, love it!


----------



## 10gallonplanted

That is art!


----------



## lauraleellbp

msjinkzd said:


> needs more emerald eyes
> 
> Looks so lush though, love it!





sewingalot said:


> Simply wonderful, isn't it? (At least you guys are talking about aliens and not gross topics now.) In fact, I think non-c is an alien. That's why his tank looks so pretty.


Like these?


----------



## tuffgong

Looks really good NonC! The forest of anubias is inspiring. I'm sure the fish love getting lost in there. Your emmersed/surface plants look like some lost lush lagoon. Very nice.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Simply wonderful, isn't it? (At least you guys are talking about aliens and not gross topics now.) In fact, I think non-c is an alien. That's why his tank looks so pretty.


maybe we could combine the two subjects and talk about alien poo.



msjinkzd said:


> needs more emerald eyes
> 
> Looks so lush though, love it!


Thanks! I would say i need more, because i dont have any! (you must have sara's tank on the brain)



10gallonplanted said:


> That is art!


Thank you!



lauraleellbp said:


> Like these?


i would take a school of those.



tuffgong said:


> Looks really good NonC! The forest of anubias is inspiring. I'm sure the fish love getting lost in there. Your emmersed/surface plants look like some lost lush lagoon. Very nice.


Thanks! when they get spooked they dive into them. sometimes head first into the stump.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i would take a school of those.


Laura and I stayed up all night yesterday and planned with your wife this evening to have these shipped to your door. What do you think of your new tank? We sure hope you like them cause they cost us $$$$$. Alien fish are expensive!


----------



## lauraleellbp

ROFL

Sara you rock.


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for splitting the costs of the fish with me, Laura. He's going to love all that alien poo in the morning on that mystic sand.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Don't tell him about how it glows, he's got to see it for himself...


----------



## nonconductive

LOL you guys (gals) are awesome.


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHAHAHA that is amazing, can't wait to see pics once they settle in and there's glowing alienfishpoo everywhere. Should be interesting.


----------



## AoxomoxoA

OMG that's so funny, very nice Sara:icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:

They're great schoolers too.


----------



## nonconductive

from the other day


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> from the other day


... and today...










Did we forget to warn you about feeding them after dark? Ooops...


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> ... and today...


ROFLOL! Priceless. 

Know what I like about this picture? No date stamp. :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

wow! nice tank. this may seem rude, but i really sont feel like reading through 86 pages! haah but what are your equipment specs? im assuming you are using mg organic?


----------



## Karackle

lauraleellbp said:


>


ROFLMAO!!!! BAHAHAHAHAHA......classic.


----------



## orchidman

Sorry! But I don't have time for 83 pages! Haha


You can call me Bob


----------



## sewingalot

Bob, 

I've read all the pages and have a great memory. Here you go: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1005189-post15.html On that link, yes it is miracle grow organic, the potting soil, not garden soil. The equipment setup is somewhat shown on this post as well, but there is more on the first few posts about it.


----------



## orchidman

thanks 

low light?


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> thanks
> 
> low light?


Is this a test? :icon_smil 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1004983-post2.html Although, he does turn off and on light banks quite a bit. I'd say mediumish light based on his last set of lights.....I've gotta stop creeping on this journal so much. :help: LOL.

Any other questions while we wait for him to wake up from his vacation nap?


----------



## orchidman

woohooo!! you passed! lol/ i was just curious


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!

i think sewing answered pretty well. 

mgoc, co2, t5ho, 2 canisters, 1 pump.


----------



## orchidman

thanks for answering the questions! nice tank!


----------



## nonconductive

not a problem!

oh and laura, thats too funny. what happened to all the fish? they made green poo then disappeared?


----------



## sewingalot

They were sleeping in the anbiuas forest. They are back out swimming. I just got your wife to take a picture for me:


----------



## wkndracer

hahaha and I thought I had it bad when it came to tank critters behaving badly.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> oh and laura, thats too funny. what happened to all the fish? they made green poo then disappeared?


Just keep feeding them after midnight and see what happens... you can't say I didn't warn you...







(has no one seen Gremlins, really???)


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Just keep feeding them after midnight and see what happens... you can't say I didn't warn you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (has no one seen Gremlins, really???)


haha laura. dont worry i caught the reference. if i find any slimey pods, im mailing them to you.


----------



## nonconductive

i keep meaning to clear some weeds out of here.





































i guess i better before everything dies from lack of light.


----------



## sewingalot

But you've got to admit that looks pretty sweet, no? What tank is that one? (p.s. love the last picture with your boy looking into the tank) Do you ever see the plants flower?


----------



## wkndracer

doesn't die from a lack of light it just get thin and leggy like twiggy


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha that's amazing! That is some seriously dense plant growth! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

wow!


----------



## wkndracer

Hey D! did you trim? got any room? finally packed you box:hihi:
Stood on the lid to tape it too. 
The 'display' box is coming your way tomorrow.
*Call it Blyxa Huge?*


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> But you've got to admit that looks pretty sweet, no? What tank is that one? (p.s. love the last picture with your boy looking into the tank) Do you ever see the plants flower?


never seen them flower yet. its a 20 high that houses some apistos.



wkndracer said:


> doesn't die from a lack of light it just get thin and leggy like twiggy


its already at that point. pretty scrappy looking below the surface.



Karackle said:


> hahahaha that's amazing! That is some seriously dense plant growth! :biggrin:


 


orchidman said:


> wow!


thanks!



wkndracer said:


> Hey D! did you trim? got any room? finally packed you box:hihi:
> Stood on the lid to tape it too.
> The 'display' box is coming your way tomorrow.
> *Call it Blyxa Huge?*


hahah thanks mike! its supposed to stay in the 70's all week here, so they shouldnt bake in transit hopefully.


----------



## sewingalot

It's a pretty tank. If it ever flowers, let us know! It looks amazing.  Did the blyxa arrive safely? You know we want to see this tank updated now, right? (Or at least I do when you get the blyxa over)


----------



## chad320

Hey bro, sweet looking emergents!! Its a shame I had to look for floaters last week when you had a boat load of them  Nice to see there is still a sense of humor following this thread around :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

Sara you are definitely not the only one that wants to see new pictures when the new plants arrive!!! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

thanks, chad. i couldve sent you a whole box!

don't get too excited guys, it won't look _that_ different.


----------



## sewingalot

Haven't you learned by now that it takes so little to make us excited? You could move a thumbtack and I'll notice. :hihi: I've been told that attention to detail made me excellent at my work and annoying at the same time. So, I still want pictures of updates soon even if it means you just have moved one leaf.


----------



## nonconductive

So i arrived home yesterday to find a discreet little package sitting on the kitchen table. Opened it up and a bomb exploded spewing blyxa into multiple aquariums. There was so much that when it landed in my 125 it blocked out the sun. seriously, it covered the entire surface and was like i turned the light off. and it was only half the box. (yea i know i didnt QT, i don't care at the moment). 

Mike, i concede defeat. You may have won this battle, but vengeance is mine. HAHAHA

in all seriousness, there was a little melt, but i think everything should pull through (I hope)


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Haven't you learned by now that it takes so little to make us excited? You could move a thumbtack and I'll notice. :hihi: I've been told that attention to detail made me excellent at my work and annoying at the same time. So, I still want pictures of updates soon even if it means you just have moved one leaf.


 
hmmmmm.... maybe i will randomnly place thumbtacks in all my pictures just for you.

ive been meaning to take one, there's alot of growth on the blyxa that was already in there since the last pic.


----------



## Karackle

pictures, pictures we want pictures
of your tanks not your light fixtures
uh-oh it looks like it's happened again
i fell into rhyme for you my friend
to tell you how much it would mean
for pics of your tank to be seen
so please oh please when your camera do take
lovely pictures of your tank, not a fake
but if thumb tacks you want to scatter around
With Sara you know they all will be found
it would be like a treasure hunt inside your tank
though not the best treasure, to be quit frank
it would still be quite fun trying to find them all
t'would be quite a challenge as tacks are so small
and now my friends this poem is all done 
because back to the lab, off I must run!


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha thanks for the poem kara.

thumb tack treasure hunt.... i have clear ones to make it just a weee bit more difficult.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> So i arrived home yesterday to find a discreet little package sitting on the kitchen table. Opened it up and a bomb exploded spewing blyxa into multiple aquariums. There was so much that when it landed in my 125 it blocked out the sun. seriously, it covered the entire surface and was like i turned the light off. and it was only half the box. (*yea i know i didnt QT*, i don't care at the moment).
> 
> Mike, i concede defeat. You may have won this battle, but vengeance is mine. HAHAHA
> 
> in all seriousness, there was a little melt, but i think everything should pull through (I hope)


itsy bitsy tinnie wheenie itty bitty snails!  

the not eating the plants kind, the oh, how I luv them loaches eat them kind. LOL every time I use the flu and wipe them out of a tank I end up putting them back to help control litter. Wiped out my rams horn snails over a year ago :frown: the ponds are OK but I'm thinking I liked the RHS better. 
Sorry to hear about the melt. I think my lfabn ship better than plants  the last box landed in SoCal yesterday without a loss. Huge sigh of relief as it's almost like mailing your kid to the Grandparents for the summer.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> itsy bitsy tinnie wheenie itty bitty snails!
> 
> the not eating the plants kind, the oh, how I luv them loaches eat them kind. LOL every time I use the flu and wipe them out of a tank I end up putting them back to help control litter. Wiped out my rams horn snails over a year ago :frown: the ponds are OK but I'm thinking I liked the RHS better.
> Sorry to hear about the melt. I think my lfabn ship better than plants  the last box landed in SoCal yesterday without a loss. Huge sigh of relief as it's almost like mailing your kid to the Grandparents for the summer.


 
dont worry, the melt wasnt bad at all! ive seen alot worse when opning a box.

snails are my friends! i dont mind them, and they only last a month or so in my 125 before their shell deteriorates.

so about once every two months i round up ramshorns and others from small tanks and dump them into my 125. i feel bad because its a death sentence.

if you want any ramshorns, let me know!


----------



## nonconductive

the yellowish stuff is the new blyxa. i noticed it shed alot of leaves when i came home today.


----------



## Karackle

YAYAYAYAY PICTURES!!!! :biggrin: 

Tank is looking good, can't wait to see it grow in after it finishes shedding roud: 

I love all the fishies saying "hi" in these pictures! especially the discus in the second one


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

thanks kara.


----------



## chad320

Holy freakin awesomeness!!! I dig the blyxa! Just wait a month and you'll be able to send Mike back the same sized box. :hihi: That stuff grows like mad.


----------



## nonconductive

i've noticed it fills in pretty fast. I need to get some more parva to fill in a spot or two in the foreground since after the emersed growth melted off, it shrank to like 1/4 the amount.


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> Holy freakin awesomeness!!! I dig the blyxa! *Just wait a month and you'll be able to send Mike back the same sized box.* :hihi: That stuff grows like mad.


Trouble maker! If the OP sends it back,,,,,,
game on! hahaha the next box will contain a lfabn bomb hahaha

no refunds, no returns LOL


----------



## JCoxRocks

nonconductive said:


> the yellowish stuff is the new blyxa. i noticed it shed alot of leaves when i came home today.


 Don't sweat it. Mine melted quite a bit and looked pretty rough at first. Now I pull it out by the fist fulls almost every week because it grows like crazy. In about 3-4 months it will hit its sweet spot and take off. You can really see it in action when you look at the timeline in my journal.

J


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Trouble maker! If the OP sends it back,,,,,,
> game on! hahaha the next box will contain a lfabn bomb hahaha
> 
> no refunds, no returns LOL


lol

you sunk my battleship.

then i shall retaliate with an apistogramma IED and a portable anubias launcher.



JCoxRocks said:


> Don't sweat it. Mine melted quite a bit and looked pretty rough at first. Now I pull it out by the fist fulls almost every week because it grows like crazy. In about 3-4 months it will hit its sweet spot and take off. You can really see it in action when you look at the timeline in my journal.
> 
> J


i was trying to remember if the previous blyxa was yellowish from shipping, im pretty sure it was. thanks for the heads up! i will check out your timeline (i might have already).


----------



## orchidman

the blyxa looks great!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks bob!


----------



## feh

Really digging the blyxa.


----------



## sewingalot

Muhahahahaha:


















Told you so. 

Awesome poem, Kara! But I don't see anymore additional thumbtacks....*sniff*

I also adore the second picture, the discus is hysterical. "Hi, Dad!" I bet they are loving all the candid shots now. You never took enough pictures before I came along and spammed you with loving poetry and stories. My work is done. I can now let you rest in peace......for the time being. :hihi:

The tank looks fabulous with the extra blyxa! I agree with the others, it's normal for the plant to yellow in travel. Should cheer up in no time. Great that you added it to the left side. 

Thanks for sharing pictures with us! :smile:


----------



## nonconductive

haha sara.... of course you would notice that little tuft rearing his head.


On my way out the door to the swap meet. hope theres more than a bunch of lame african cichlids.


----------



## chad320

Haha...Sara....Leave it up to her to spot that.:hihi: I sure didnt notice. 

I 3rd the blyxa. it takes a little while to "get its feet wet" if you will  I still am amazed at the pics. Do you stare into this thing for hours like I would if I were there?


----------



## Karackle

I was gonna say something mean just to be a silly jerk like "i think that blyxa looks like crap" just because everyone said it looked so great and sometimes you gotta play Devil's advocate :hihi: but the truth is it looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Told you I rarely miss small details. Speaking of which, your posts are at 1,111. Make a wish, it's lucky. 

Find any thing other than african cichlids at the swap meet?


----------



## Karackle

oooh yeah, how did the swap meet go?


----------



## nonconductive

well i just tried to leave for lunch & all the roads are closed due to flooding. saw a bunch of small cars stranded. should be interesting trying to get home. 



chad320 said:


> Haha...Sara....Leave it up to her to spot that.:hihi: I sure didnt notice.
> 
> I 3rd the blyxa. it takes a little while to "get its feet wet" if you will  I still am amazed at the pics. Do you stare into this thing for hours like I would if I were there?


Sara sent me some awhile ago that i was growing w/o co2 or anything, then mike sent me some not so long ago, also was doing good w/o co2. both got moved into the 125 (the green stuff). The roots were really intense. Now with mike's last package i have so much!

It seems everytime i try to get lost in it im interupted by responsibility. so usually i get about 20 minutes of lights on after oliver goes to sleep, but on weekends ill sometimes turn the timers off and veg out.



Karackle said:


> I was gonna say something mean just to be a silly jerk like "i think that blyxa looks like crap" just because everyone said it looked so great and sometimes you gotta play Devil's advocate :hihi: but the truth is it looks great! :biggrin:


hahaha kara. you probably don't have a mean bone in your body. when i first glanced at your comment, i only read "that blyxa looks like crap".



sewingalot said:


> Told you I rarely miss small details. Speaking of which, your posts are at 1,111. Make a wish, it's lucky.
> 
> Find any thing other than african cichlids at the swap meet?


wish made:smile:



Karackle said:


> oooh yeah, how did the swap meet go?


i missed out on most of the stuff because the guy i went with sleeps til noon. but i did get 6 long fin green corys, 4 pots of parva, 1 indian red sword, 1 oriental sword & some other sword. all for around 25 bucks. I normally dont care for long finned fish that dont normally have long fins, but these cories were kinda neat so i snagged some.

oh yea i also picked up a pot of hygro kompact for a friend.


----------



## Karackle

hahahHAHAHAHA oops! so i accidentally made you think that i was saying i didn't like the blyxa anyway :hihi: sorry! :tongue: it really does look amazing! Seeing such dense plants ALMOST makes me want to go high tech....almost. The closest I think I'll ever get is to upgrade the lighting on the 30g to one that actually fits the length of the tank :hihi:

Sounds like you made out pretty well at the swap meet too!  Can't wait to see pictures of the newest additions


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> hahahHAHAHAHA oops! so i accidentally made you think that i was saying i didn't like the blyxa anyway :hihi: sorry! :tongue: it really does look amazing! Seeing such dense plants ALMOST makes me want to go high tech....almost. The closest I think I'll ever get is to upgrade the lighting on the 30g to one that actually fits the length of the tank :hihi:
> 
> Sounds like you made out pretty well at the swap meet too!  Can't wait to see pictures of the newest additions


 
kara, haha only for a second until i read the whole comment.

i wouldnt really consider my tank hi tech. it is very low maintenance. 

pictures might be awhile because everything is in QT but heres one to hold you over :icon_smil well two.



















ooops thanks feh!


----------



## sewingalot

Very pretty, nonc. I still see a red thumbtack in there, but no clear ones. How are you liking the tank with all the blyxa? I see you added more plants on the right. Is that the parva you won? 

By the way, I've heard Kara snips the tails off rats, so she does have a little mean streak in her.


----------



## nonconductive

she does what????????!?!?!?!? ewwwwwwww kara.....

thanks, i didnt notice that thumbtack, now im curious to see if its still in there (it shouldn't be)

i like it so far, we'll see how much of a chore it becomes. yes thats the parva, its already melting.


----------



## nonconductive

pond plant branching out.









other stuff


----------



## sewingalot

Nice emersed plants. Lucky dog, mine always get crunchy out of water like that. I see the lindernia is still alive! Yay. Any luck on getting it to stay in the dirt for you or is it floating around, too? That pond plant is pretty awesome. I hope it flowers!


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHAHA yes, yes, I torture animals, me who loves animals so much I keep planted tanks because i feel they make the fish happier and who cries when I lose a fish LOL :hihi: we do have to get a DNA sample some how sometimes though, but we don't cut off the whole tail! 

Thanks for the pictures! YAY! I love them! Tank is looking great!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Nice emersed plants. Lucky dog, mine always get crunchy out of water like that. I see the lindernia is still alive! Yay. Any luck on getting it to stay in the dirt for you or is it floating around, too? That pond plant is pretty awesome. I hope it flowers!


its just starting to pop out. i had most of it in a small tank but it kept floating up so i decided not to fight it and put some in here to float. didnt you want some of that pond plant?



Karackle said:


> HAHAHAHAHA yes, yes, I torture animals, me who loves animals so much I keep planted tanks because i feel they make the fish happier and who cries when I lose a fish LOL :hihi: we do have to get a DNA sample some how sometimes though, but we don't cut off the whole tail!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures! YAY! I love them! Tank is looking great!


kara i thought you might have been brewing up a potion with some eye of newt and bat wings. haha


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha don't forget the blood of a unicorn, toadstools and frog slime


----------



## nonconductive

snips and snails and kara's rat tails


frog slime hah


----------



## Karackle

what kind of magic spell to use
slime and snails 
or puppy dog tails 
thunder or lighting 
something frightening


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

Haha Labyrinth is so dorky.


----------



## nonconductive

<3 Labyrinth


----------



## Karackle

gotta <3 the Labyrinth


----------



## sewingalot

_Then baby said....
Dance magic dance
Dance magic dance
Dance magic dance
Dance magic dance
Put that baby spell on me!_

Oh wait, what are you guys talking about? I have this as my ringtone, just so you know. Actually, the part I have is
_
I saw my baby
crying hard as babe could cry
What could I do?_


----------



## Karackle

i want this part as my ring tone:

_You remind me of the babe
what babe?
the babe with the power
what power?
the power of voodoo
who do? 
you do
do what? 
remind me of the babe!_


----------



## nonconductive

haha you guys (gals).


Sara, i remember that song after reading it.

Kara, that is the song that stuck in my head all these years.


----------



## Karackle

hahahaha funny how that happens isn't it? 

now what WERE we actually talking about? Something about your tank maybe? :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

_I saw my baby trying hard as babe could try!_

How can you not love the Jim Henson movies? I discovered Bowie because of Labyrinth....wait you all know that already. If I were to ever pass him on the street, I'd be calling you guys to bail me out for being pried off him by several officers of the law. :hihi:

If that pond plant grows anything like repens, I'm passing. Haha, I found some of that plant in my 10 gallon and know I didn't put it there. I think it grew from a leaf. :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Wow, everytime I come back here this tank captures my imagination. Now youve got these strange ladies jabbering about magic and its even more fantastic :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

chad320 said:


> Wow, everytime I come back here this tank captures my imagination. Now youve got these strange gorgeous ladies jabbering about magic and its even more fantastic :hihi:


Hey, Consistentlyhad! I fixed your post for you. You forgot something. 

Non-c, what is in the second picture with the hydrocotyle?


----------



## chad320

How could I forget........To bold font the *STRANGE* part :hihi:

Yeah, what all do you have in those pics? Theres a few of them I dont recognize.


----------



## hydrophyte

nonconductive said:


>


Wow I ahdn't seen this setup in a while it is looking great!


----------



## Karackle

Chad I think you mean AWESOME ladies :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Wow, everytime I come back here this tank captures my imagination. Now youve got these strange ladies jabbering about magic and its even more fantastic :hihi:


Thanks Chad, but they do that all on their own. They need know help in the jabbering dept. :hihi:



sewingalot said:


> Hey, Consistentlyhad! I fixed your post for you. You forgot something.
> 
> Non-c, what is in the second picture with the hydrocotyle?





chad320 said:


> How could I forget........To bold font the *STRANGE* part :hihi:
> 
> Yeah, what all do you have in those pics? Theres a few of them I dont recognize.


The one sara is talking about is H. corymbosa



hydrophyte said:


> Wow I ahdn't seen this setup in a while it is looking great!


Thank you very much!



sewingalot said:


> _I saw my baby trying hard as babe could try!_
> 
> How can you not love the Jim Henson movies? I discovered Bowie because of Labyrinth....wait you all know that already. If I were to ever pass him on the street, I'd be calling you guys to bail me out for being pried off him by several officers of the law. :hihi:
> 
> If that pond plant grows anything like repens, I'm passing. Haha, I found some of that plant in my 10 gallon and know I didn't put it there. I think it grew from a leaf. :hihi:


it doesnt seem as fast as the other stuff, but it does grow pretty quick. I havent had to trim it yet though.


----------



## nonconductive

oh yea, noticed those dang angels are spawning again.


----------



## sewingalot

Wanna know how to get the angels to stop spawning? Tell the female the male said she's fat. :hihi: That hygro is very pretty emersed. I like it better this way than submersed.


----------



## nonconductive

haha. honey you look fat in those scales.


i didnt even notice they were spawning, i was farting around in the tank and wondered why one kept attacking me, then i looked over and they were going to town.


----------



## sewingalot

Just tell her those vertical stripes aren't fooling anyone about that chub. You and Mike should get together for breeding stories. I always wondered what they'd do if you interfered. Now I know.


----------



## orchidman

haha!


----------



## Karackle

hahahahaha it's the opposite of when I've thought about using some Barry Manilow to get my fish breeding :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

im sure mike has me beat on stories.

and haha barry manilow.... that ruins the mood


----------



## Karackle

actually, I've always wondered if songs from the Little Mermaid might work best....

_There you see her, sitting there across the way
She don't got a lot to say, but there's something about her
And you don't know why, but you're dying to try
You wanna kiss the girl........
Now's your moment, floating in a blue lagoon
Boy you better do it soon, no time will be better
She don't say a word, and she won't say a word 
Until you kiss the girl_


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> im sure mike has me beat on stories.
> 
> and haha barry manilow.... that ruins the mood


Manilow??? do you want them swimming so slow they drown??? Yuck!

For Angelfish try these;
Hot for teacher
Cherry Pie
American Women 
Slow Ride
Some kinda wonderful

or anything AC/DC roud: or Joe Satriani 

haha works everytime (lots of beat to the rhythm) I play my stuff loud cleaning the tanks. :icon_eek:

and watch where you put your fingers when they have babies in the tank LOL

Mad Momma over just getting close using the camera.


----------



## nonconductive

_kiss the girl kiss the girl
your loving strokes are fatal charms
revenge bites back into her arms 
you didn't miss the girl you hit the girl 
you hit her with a force of steel
she's wrapped around your burning wheels _


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Manilow??? do you want them swimming so slow they drown??? Yuck!
> 
> For Angelfish try these;
> Hot for teacher
> Cherry Pie
> American Women
> Slow Ride
> Some kinda wonderful
> 
> or anything AC/DC roud: or Joe Satriani
> 
> haha works everytime (lots of beat to the rhythm) I play my stuff loud cleaning the tanks. :icon_eek:
> 
> and watch where you put your fingers when they have babies in the tank LOL
> 
> Mad Momma over just getting close using the camera.


 
hahahahahahahahaha mike.

Hot for teacher! "sweet sweet waldo"

some kind of wonderful doesnt seem to fit in with the rest.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> hahahahahahahahaha
> 
> some kind of wonderful doesnt seem to fit in with the rest.


woo's 'em softly and does have the bass beat


----------



## nonconductive

now i have the image of dimly lit aquariums and baby making going on as some kind of wonderful pours out of your speakers.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> now i have the image of dimly lit aquariums and baby making going on as some kind of wonderful pours out of your speakers.


hahahaha


----------



## nonconductive

lol... mike the fish porn photographer.


----------



## wkndracer

Careful! or we'll be censored! (I was warned already about this pic)


----------



## Karackle

I think Barry Manilow is not who I meant......but now I'm not sure who I DID mean.....

Anyway, I still say tracks from the little mermaid are the way to go....because fish and other under water creatures sing those songs.....duh!  :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

Kara, dont hide the love for manilow, your secret is out.


----------



## Karackle

hahahahaha true, you caught me.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> Kara, dont hide the love for manilow, your secret is out.





Karackle said:


> hahahahaha true, you caught me.



no hiding it anyway,
cute fluffy little foo foo dogs are the give away


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> no hiding it anyway,
> cute fluffy little foo foo dogs are the give away


oh my! Hahahahahaha


----------



## wkndracer

snicker snicker - my big dog says your little dog would taste just like chicken 
(but he's actually allergic to chicken LMAO) and loves everybody but don't try to tell that to the UPS drivers.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> (but he's actually allergic to chicken LMAO)


 
serious? ive never heard of that.

we have a cat with irritable bowel syndrome..... poop patties galore

EDIT: Correction, my wife has a cat with irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Karackle

they make look foo-foo but they're TOUGH! :hihi: 

Actually Cody (the black one) is so sweet he's a that he's a therapy dog and I take him to hospitals and nursing homes to cheer people up :biggrin: He is sweet, but he's also pretty tough though, when he was a puppy my friend had an English Mastiff puppy and they grew up playing together....talk about outweighed! :hihi: 

Leo is just a grumpy old man and a mama's boy now, but he's very sweet, he's not aggressive, just apathetic about being snuggled by anyone other than me :tongue:

A dog allergic to chicken? Never heard of something like that before either! Do they make dog food that doesn't have one form or another of chicken in it? or do you feed him ground beef?


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> serious? ive never heard of that.
> 
> we have a cat with irritable bowel syndrome..... poop patties galore
> 
> EDIT: Correction, my wife has a cat with irritable bowel syndrome.


cat w/IBS???? YUCK!



Karackle said:


> they make look foo-foo but they're TOUGH! :hihi:
> A dog allergic to chicken? Never heard of something like that before either! Do they make dog food that doesn't have one form or another of chicken in it? or do you feed him ground beef?


hahaha little dogs can have a lions heart!

Purebreds can be problematic. Not just chicken but wheat grain too.
Very few foods are clear of this. Taste of the Wild is the best (imo)
Bison and venison or the salmon formula is what we feed him.
He LOVES zucchini too LMAO (we feed him the seed cores)


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> they make look foo-foo but they're TOUGH! :hihi:
> 
> Actually Cody (the black one) is so sweet he's a that he's a therapy dog and I take him to hospitals and nursing homes to cheer people up :biggrin: He is sweet, but he's also pretty tough though, when he was a puppy my friend had an English Mastiff puppy and they grew up playing together....talk about outweighed! :hihi:
> 
> Leo is just a grumpy old man and a mama's boy now, but he's very sweet, he's not aggressive, just apathetic about being snuggled by anyone other than me :tongue:
> 
> A dog allergic to chicken? Never heard of something like that before either! Do they make dog food that doesn't have one form or another of chicken in it? or do you feed him ground beef?


Kara, thats cool about taking him to hospitals and stuff. I bet the patients appreciate it.



wkndracer said:


> cat w/IBS???? YUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha little dogs can have a lions heart!
> 
> Purebreds can be problematic. Not just chicken but wheat grain too.
> Very few foods are clear of this. Taste of the Wild is the best (imo)
> Bison and venison or the salmon formula is what we feed him.
> He LOVES zucchini too LMAO (we feed him the seed cores)


yuck indeed!
we also have to feed grain free foods or someones tummy will be in a ruckus.

our old dog was a rot, and he would eat corn on the cob, including the cob.


----------



## Karackle

hahahahaha little dogs certainly can have lion hearts! And the big dogs usually know it to :hihi: 

Yes, I'm familiar with problematic pure-breeds. Cody is a pure poodle and he has bad knees, bad hips, a sensitive stomach (though it's better than it used to be because he's not as anxious as he used to be) and he's only 6. Leo is a mixed poodle-bichon, he's 14 and other than some plaque and some warts is in excellent health. Sigh. 

And kitty IBS is definitely a yuck....

And thanks!!!  Yeah the patients love to snuggle Cody, and it's great because he has hair so even people with allergies (unless it's a sever dog saliva allergy) can pat him


----------



## sewingalot

You all are cracking me up. Always something going on here now. It's like a little soap opera of TPT. 



Karackle said:


> actually, I've always wondered if songs from the Little Mermaid might work best....
> 
> _There you see her, sitting there across the way
> She don't got a lot to say, but there's something about her
> And you don't know why, but you're dying to try
> You wanna kiss the girl........
> Now's your moment, floating in a blue lagoon
> Boy you better do it soon, no time will be better
> She don't say a word, and she won't say a word
> Until you kiss the girl_


_Sha la la la la la My oh my Look like the boy too shy Ain't gonna kiss the girl Sha la la la la la Ain't that sad? Ain't it a shame? Too bad, he gonna miss the girl

_I just loved the Little Mermaid. I only saw it 15,000 times growing up. If you are nice, I'll sing some of it for you all. 

And I just have one question - how do you all find a way to keep getting back to poo?

Oh, and Kara, I think you meant Barry White. Hahahahaha.


----------



## nonconductive

i must be the only one who has never watched the little mermaid.

and haha barry white.

all roads lead to poo.


----------



## sewingalot

You've never watched The Little Mermaid?!?!? It was my first chick flick. :hihi: You need to totally rent it. 

I guess you are right, but it's still gross that you all are so fascinated by it. What is sad is the pathetic little game I play on FB has it as a collectible. I can't avoid the topic....sigh. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

what game has poo as a collectable??? sounds like my kind of game!


----------



## sewingalot

Fronterville. It's a never ending game and it has weird inappropriate messages all over the place. I have a feeling you'd love it. My mom plays it and that's how we communicate much of the time. LOL.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

That blyxa is taking off quickly. Pretty soon, you'll be digging out your fish from that pile. I am thinking Mike's plants are on steroids. By the way is that hygro I sent you recovering? Mine keeps shedding the lower leaves. I think it's a potassium hog.


----------



## Karackle

Barry White....probably what I meant! :icon_lol: 

I too LOVED the little mermaid, I watched about a bazillion times, I watched so many times the tape started getting fuzzy :hihi: I loved the good old days of Disney when the movies were musicals. That's not to say there aren't later ones I like, but the musicals were my favorite.

Tank is looking great NonC, can't believe how quickly the blyxa is growing!


----------



## nonconductive

No on the hygro, i think the heat from shipping did it in.

That blyxa is filling in rather nice. not too fast, not too slow. The apisto steind seem to enjoy frolicking through it.


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> Barry White....probably what I meant! :icon_lol:
> 
> I too LOVED the little mermaid, I watched about a bazillion times, I watched so many times the tape started getting fuzzy :hihi: I loved the good old days of Disney when the movies were musicals. That's not to say there aren't later ones I like, but the musicals were my favorite.
> 
> Tank is looking great NonC, can't believe how quickly the blyxa is growing!


thank you!

my wife loves musicals. must be a woman/gay man thing. theres a few that i dont mind.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> No on the hygro, i think the heat from shipping did it in.
> 
> That blyxa is filling in rather nice. not too fast, not too slow. The apisto steind seem to enjoy frolicking through it.


Remind me in the fall and I'll send more when I send you some shrimp. I'm not shipping anything else until it gets cooler or is closer. I just received a pile of goo that resembled plants myself. Don't blame the other person, as I took the chance on shipping in this heat.

Frolicking? Cute. I wonder what fish frolicking looks like. 

By the way, Mike said to say "Thanks for the warm welcome!" :hihi:


----------



## chad320

Sweet, I check in on this thread and theres 30 Yak-a-moe posts abouts puppies on a planted tank site. :hihi: What has this thread come to?  I know ive been off and on, but can we see a bunch of awesome pictures of the carpet coming in?


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Remind me in the fall and I'll send more when I send you some shrimp. I'm not shipping anything else until it gets cooler or is closer. I just received a pile of goo that resembled plants myself. Don't blame the other person, as I took the chance on shipping in this heat.
> 
> Frolicking? Cute. I wonder what fish frolicking looks like.
> 
> By the way, Mike said to say "Thanks for the warm welcome!" :hihi:


haha i hope you gave him a firm yet gentle pat on the bottom.

i will probably forget by the fall! 




chad320 said:


> Sweet, I check in on this thread and theres 30 Yak-a-moe posts abouts puppies on a planted tank site. :hihi: What has this thread come to?  I know ive been off and on, but can we see a bunch of awesome pictures of the carpet coming in?


haha yack a moe...

i wouldnt call it a carpet, unless you're talking about shag. looks more like my neighbor's unmowed yard.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> haha i hope you gave him a firm yet gentle pat on the bottom.
> 
> i will probably forget by the fall!


I'd tell you, but I don't want you all to get jealous. :wink: By the way, found out his wonderful wife does all the work on the tanks, he just takes credit for it. :hihi:

I'll hopefully remember. We'll see. :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

haha mikes busted!!!!!!

the other day i had both angel pairs spawning. total war.

i just noticed i have some wigglers. only took the one pair 3 or 4 tries. i doubt any will survive though.


----------



## nonconductive

they were still there this morning. probably wont be when i get home.


----------



## sewingalot

Babies! If they survive, you'll need to take lots and lots of pictures just for yours truly.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, are thet still there? Are you just going to let them do their thang or are you going to try and raise them?


----------



## nonconductive

i dunno should i try and pull them and raise them? they're still there and even more developed. i usually just let nature run its course and what survives will survive. maybe i will pm mike for advice.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, if anyone would have good tips it would be Mike. I have done it a couple times but am certainly not near as experienced as Mike.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Yeah, if anyone would have good tips it would be Mike. I have done it a couple times but am certainly not near as experienced as Mike.


 
any advice?


----------



## nonconductive

still there!


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> any advice?


I did mine in a bare bottom 10g with a HOB filter and cut a cube of Daphnia in 1/2 everyday and got about a 40% survival rate after a month. Mike has to have better tips though


----------



## nonconductive

im just worried that if i move them to a different tank the parameter changes will be too much. even if i use water from the 125, wont the ph change when the co2 gases off be too much?


----------



## nonconductive

i can see eyes arleady


----------



## chad320

Nah, I wouldnt worry too much about ph. I would leave them for a bit. Maybe a week.The older they get, the less fragile they are.


----------



## nonconductive

out of what seemed like 100 eggs, this what hatched. sorry, best pics i could get.


oh yea please ignore the ratty leaves.




























and for sara:


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> By the way, found out his wonderful wife does all the work on the tanks, he just takes credit for it. :hihi:


bwhahahaha



nonconductive said:


> haha mikes busted!!!!!!
> 
> the other day i had both angel pairs spawning. total war.
> 
> i just noticed i have some wigglers. only took the one pair 3 or 4 tries. i doubt any will survive though.


wknd IS NOT busted but sewing is for fibs~! :hihi:
Try 3 pairs in a 75g at the same time hehe OMG what a mess LOL. Only time angels ever uprooted plants in my tanks.
New parents are usually repeat learners, my experience has been only a couple of pairs got lucky starting from scratch.



nonconductive said:


> i dunno should i try and pull them and raise them? they're still there and even more developed. i usually just let nature run its course and what survives will survive. maybe i will pm mike for advice.


The only time I pull them is at early wiggler or still in the egg moving to a hatch tank. Feeding BBS with setting up two rotating hatcheries I only do for full spawns. Even with parent raisers I only keep up with the feedings if its a special batch I want. In a tank with lots of weeds a couple will sometimes surprise you and survive. 


nonconductive said:


> still there!


haha welcome to what started my MTS LOL


----------



## sewingalot

Hehehehe, sorta.....I do know she cares for them while you are working. Admit it, Mikie. 

Yay for the babies! Congrats that they are hatched and swimming. Hope some make it.

And nice touch on the blue thumbtack. It really accents the sand nicely. roud:

(And dude - if that is you in the reflection of the first shot, let me send you some food. You're so skinny, I could fit you in my back pocket. :hihi


----------



## chad320

Haha, reflections will get you. Im going to send you some cookies with your next batch of plants too  Keep us updated today!!!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the advice mike & chad. i'm thinking i might leave them a little bit longer. the parents have pretty much all the other fish contained to the other side of the tank. its funny, they will spot an angel fish on the other side and dart like a torpedo 5 1/2 ft and nail him. then casually swim back.

i couldnt imagine 3 pairs in a 4 ft tank. that tank had to be destroyed afterwards.

sara, don't you know all the hot goth chicks love skinny rivetheads. hahah

seriously i eat constantly, like all day at work, and til i fall asleep at home. i just have a high metabolism.


----------



## sewingalot

I just look at food and gain 20 pounds. :hihi: My oldest brother got all the metabolism and left me none. (Secretly I loved the skinny goth guys, but for devious reasons that I won't mention. LOL) You just need to come visit me. I'll put some weight on you. I'll teach you to eat the bad stuff. Like bread and pastas. In fact, I just made Asiago cheese bread. Has like 5 billion calories but tastes like heaven. 

You need to get a picture of these angels keeping everyone huddled in a corner. I think that is an awesome thing to see. We had a small pair of convicts that kept an Oscar pinned to the corner of a tank. It was hilarious.....Until we woke up one morning with a Oscar with a convict tail sticking out of its mouth.....Ha.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Haha, reflections will get you. Im going to send you some cookies with your next batch of plants too  Keep us updated today!!!





sewingalot said:


> I just look at food and gain 20 pounds. :hihi: My oldest brother got all the metabolism and left me none. (Secretly I loved the skinny goth guys, but for devious reasons that I won't mention. LOL) You just need to come visit me. I'll put some weight on you. I'll teach you to eat the bad stuff. Like bread and pastas. In fact, I just made Asiago cheese bread. Has like 5 billion calories but tastes like heaven.
> 
> You need to get a picture of these angels keeping everyone huddled in a corner. I think that is an awesome thing to see. We had a small pair of convicts that kept an Oscar pinned to the corner of a tank. It was hilarious.....Until we woke up one morning with a Oscar with a convict tail sticking out of its mouth.....Ha.


haha im up for cookies and cheese bread. we actually do eat alot of bread and pasta, its just organic because my wife is obsessed.

also we have alot of snacks too, but yea theyre also organic.

well since im in the middle (of a chad and sara sandwhich) you guys should bring them here haha

you could come for the meeting next month and we can throw our panties at rachel while she's speaking.


----------



## sewingalot

I didn't know you and Chad wore panties....

As tempting as it would be to meet you guys, you lost me at organic snacks. No wonder you are so skinny. I'll expedite you some junk food right away. 

That's cool that Rachel is coming to your meeting. Say hi to her for me and give her a big hug.  I've never been to a fish group meet before. There is one for saltwater, but that's about it around here.


----------



## nonconductive

ooops i think i let the panties (cat) out of the bag. sorry chad!!

you should try and start one a club.

(don't tell my wife, but i eat donuts and drink soda with high fructose corn syrup at work)


----------



## sewingalot

I don't like most people around here. LOL. So that wouldn't work. But good idea. Poor Chad....

Your wife already knows you eat like that ate work. Wives are smart like that.  (Just like I know that my husband drinks a lot of Mountain Dew at work.)

How are your other tanks doing?


----------



## nonconductive

they were recently hacked and given to some locals.


----------



## sewingalot

Still growing, that's a good thing. But so you know, that was a lame attempt at trying to get pictures.


----------



## nonconductive

what? thats the best i can do....

women.... never satisfied. lol


EDIT: i just took a gander and the yolk sacks are almost gone.


----------



## sewingalot

Now that's not nice. I'm giving women a bad name again. Crudmuffins.  That's cool on the yolk sacks. Pretty soon, they'll be able to run away from their predators.


----------



## nonconductive

crudmuffins....


son of a biscuit


----------



## nonconductive

oh sara,

im not so sure about the pics at the meeting. im not secure enough to bust out the pink camera in public.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> crudmuffins....
> 
> 
> son of a biscuit


......eater



nonconductive said:


> oh sara,
> 
> im not so sure about the pics at the meeting. im not secure enough to bust out the pink camera in public.


Real men can wear/carry pink. Just sayin'


----------



## chad320

Oh boy, this is the second time since becoming a member that my pink panties have become the topic of conversation. Hopefully they stay in the background of my pics and not in the reflection :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Oh boy, this is the second time since becoming a member that my pink panties have become the topic of conversation. Hopefully they stay in the background of my pics and not in the reflection :hihi:


 
lol


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

No Bio Media:










_When skins broke up
As Lenin broke down
Driving fast
Through united towns
Clubs being closed
And fights ahead
Now we have to share
So the Chancellor said

Life isn't easy in Germany
_


----------



## sewingalot

Poor Chad and his dirty laundry airing.

Here I used to have to write you bad love poetry to get pictures and who knew all I had to do was ask? LMAO! Is that an apisto and parva? Looks like it, but I'm not sure.

Haha, look at the proud parents ruling over a 1/3 of the tank. Too cute. What is growing emersed on the right side of the tank? Looks really nice. Do you have any problems with gnats with all the emersed growth? Tank is really shaping up nicely, non-c. Great, great! (Look at me, Amy. I'm repeating myself just like you do. I know you are lurking around here, so HI!)


----------



## chad320

Its looking pretty good. Id also like to know what the right side emersed stuff is too. When did you add that? Ann where is the random tack @ in this one? I dont see it.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks guys.

you mean the stuff above the floating blyxa? mike was right, every few days i get a floater from that big bush in the middle. i need to thin it out.

its a house plant, i forgot what it is. i broke some pieces off of it and decided to stick it in there, after a few days it had roots forming. prolly been in there 2 weeks maybe?

yep apistogramma steindachneri and parva (i curse you parva!!!!!!!)

that little bush of kompact will go away soon. im just converting it over for a friend who doesnt have much luck with converting it. its been taking forever.


not telling where the tack is lol. sara will have to try real hard.

and yes sara all you had to do was ask but i think i take too long, thats what all the poetry was for.


----------



## nonconductive

i just noticed i have steindacheri's spawning in 2 tanks.

and the pennywort is flowering










yea im home alone bored without transportation (Indy you suck!!!!! and so does your public transportation). wife and kid are at grandma's.


----------



## Bahugo

I absolutely love your tree, and especially you're anubias. Is that all "petite" (in the front, I see larger leafs in the back)? I could only imagine how long it took to grow out that much, I have some in the shrimp tank and it's starting to take off it seems. It's putting alot more leafs then my Nana. Wish I could replant it so it was more visible but I feel like my shrimp hate me enough from replanting stuff constantly and trimming. 

I think you should keep the kompact  Get it to fill out like the pic i attached(from my journal, I edited out the lame caption I had haha) where it's at in that crevice! I'm kidding, but this plant is cute when it starts filling out into a big bush. Ignore the shrimp hanging out on the leaf haha.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks buddy!

i think its mostly all nana, theres some nana narrowleaf in there too. there is a few pieces of petitie but its over on the right side.

the larger ones in the back are barteri 'broadleaf' theres also some coffeelia in there. the nanas grow wayyyyyyyy slower than the big ones.

that kompact bush is pretty impressive. maybe i will just give him a few trimmings if it bushes out like that. hehe


----------



## sewingalot

If you were looking for a way to keep me quiet, this was a good way. :hihi: I wanna say here:









But I can't tell. Too small of a picture. 

Nice on the flowers for the pennywort. Must be flower season. My tanks are shooting up flowers, too. Hurray for us!

I can't remember the name of that house plant. Reminds me of what we call a "dumb cane." Looks nice in there.


----------



## bearcowski

Really cool tank!

How many Discus do you have?
I was thinking of trying 1-2. My water is at 83* +/-


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

bearcowski said:


> Really cool tank!
> 
> How many Discus do you have?
> I was thinking of trying 1-2. My water is at 83* +/-


thanks!

theres 7 in there. not anything spectacular.

my waters around 75


----------



## nonconductive

oh and sara, you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## sewingalot

Definitely looks like a Dieffenbachia sp. (dumb cane). If it is, careful, it is posionous (so don't snack on it thinking it's organic food, lol) and cats love to eat it and puke it up in your bed (past experience, yuck).

To the left, maybe? I think I see something but the reflection is blocking a clear view. I feel like where's Waldo?


----------



## nonconductive

hey stop insulting my plant. its not stupid, its just slow. 

i know it has a mild poison so i dont think will be snacking on it anytime soon. but thanks for the cat puke warning lol.

its right up against the root looking piece. i will play fair next time and use a colored one.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Oh boy, this is the second time since becoming a member that my pink panties have become the topic of conversation. Hopefully they stay in the background of my pics and not in the reflection :hihi:


 
having them (pink panties) in the laundry basket is one thing but wearing them is a whole new ball game.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> hey stop insulting my plant. its not stupid, its just slow.
> 
> i know it has a mild poison so i dont think will be snacking on it anytime soon. but thanks for the cat puke warning lol.
> 
> its right up against the root looking piece. i will play fair next time and use a colored one.


I thought it was blue I was looking for. Oh well. I tried. I would have found it eventually. I can tell you the reason it's called a dumb cane but it's just not right. :hihi: You should look it up for some giggles on a boring day (like today). Better to insult your plant than to insult your IBS cat.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> I thought it was blue I was looking for. Oh well. I tried.


You shoulda known better! :icon_roll:icon_lol:



> you mean the stuff above the floating blyxa? mike was right, every few days i get a floater from that big bush in the middle. i need to thin it out.


Does it part off because it is getting to high, or because it is to dense? I have a blyxa in my tank that I would love to let grow upwards instead of replanting it , sounds like the reverse of what I am suppose to do, mine is a bronze red color though and I wanna see if it will keep growing upwards though, but if it won't i mind as well trim it now.. :frown:


----------



## nonconductive

im not exactly sure why, im guessing too dense?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> im not exactly sure why, im guessing too dense?


*shrug* I guess we'll find out one day if my blyxa feels like it needs to separate itself. I don't want to jinx myself but I honestly think it might have parted off from the bottom stem and the roots are just intertwined with the bottom section, I'll give it a gentle tug later on and see what happens.


----------



## nonconductive

im not sure if its the branches or the actually plant that i planted. (i did pack them in way too close because i was generously sent so much). the floaters do have roots but that doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> im not sure if its the branches or the actually plant that i planted. (i did pack them in way too close because i was generously sent so much). the floaters do have roots but that doesnt mean anything.












That's how it's growing in my tank, there is a clear "segment" on the bottom (probably can't tell by the picture), then a little stem, then it turns into a bunch of a roots, then the bronzeish red "segment". I wish I could get it to grow tall like that, but I do have a feeling it is separating.


----------



## nonconductive

wow thats red! i wish i could get mine like that. the most i get is maroonish striping.


----------



## Chaos_Being

Yeah...I'm pretty sure my next planted tank will be a dirt tank. I've been seeing so many good ones on here lately. Yours is definitely one of the good ones :thumbsup:


----------



## chad320

Wow! so much for being stuck at home alone without a wife, kid, or ride! Looks to me like you had a busy day anyway!! This tank is looking and feeling great! I like all of the little things that get added that we dont notice until later. And you picture skills are coming together nicely  Love the houseplant idea and pics!


----------



## sewingalot

Lower light, blyxa grows lanky, tall greenish. Higher light it gets more compact, reddish bronze. Others will say I'm full of it, but that's been my personal experience with the plant.

You are right, his pictures are getting better. I'm going to take partial credit for all the demands on more pictures and the whole practice makes better idea.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Lower light, blyxa grows lanky, tall greenish. Higher light it gets more compact, reddish bronze. Others will say I'm full of it, but that's been my personal experience with the plant.


didn't we play tag about this (w/pics) in another thread? (i'd never say your full of it :smile


----------



## nonconductive

Chaos_Being said:


> Yeah...I'm pretty sure my next planted tank will be a dirt tank. I've been seeing so many good ones on here lately. Yours is definitely one of the good ones :thumbsup:


thank you!



chad320 said:


> Wow! so much for being stuck at home alone without a wife, kid, or ride! Looks to me like you had a busy day anyway!! This tank is looking and feeling great! I like all of the little things that get added that we dont notice until later. And you picture skills are coming together nicely  Love the houseplant idea and pics!


Thanks Chad! yea if you want to call it busy. normally i kill for "me time" but i just didnt feel motivated to do much besides fart around on the net.



sewingalot said:


> Lower light, blyxa grows lanky, tall greenish. Higher light it gets more compact, reddish bronze. Others will say I'm full of it, but that's been my personal experience with the plant.
> 
> You are right, his pictures are getting better. I'm going to take partial credit for all the demands on more pictures and the whole practice makes better idea.


its definately not lanky. its pretty darn thick, and branching out.

i guess you deserve credit since you caused it all!


----------



## Karackle

Hahahaha pink panties. You guys are so silly. 

I love the emersed growth in your tank, makes me wish I had an open top tank! I really can't believe how fast that blyxa has filled in either, crazy!


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> Hahahaha pink panties. You guys are so silly.
> 
> I love the emersed growth in your tank, makes me wish I had an open top tank! I really can't believe how fast that blyxa has filled in either, crazy!


thanks kara!

like sara said earlier, mikes plants are on da juice.


----------



## Karackle

hahahahaha it certainly appears that way!!!! 

And you're welcome


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> You are right, his pictures are getting better. I'm going to take partial credit for all the demands on more pictures and the whole practice makes better idea.





wkndracer said:


> didn't we play tag about this (w/pics) in another thread? (i'd never say your full of it :smile


Psh, you guys atleast comment on his pic updates! Sara demands pictures in my journals then leaves it high and dry. :red_mouth

Noncunductive, what was the price for your 125g setup? At this rate I feel like I'm never going to get any replies for my SnS post about the 125g tank I have for sale, tried it on craigslist too and no replies... may end up just hording it and setting it up one day .. More specifically lighting substrate.


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> Psh, you guys atleast comment on his pic updates! Sara demands pictures in my journals then leaves it high and dry. :red_mouth


haha great point! Hey D! your tank is lovely as always! LOL 

I'd steal it, if it wasn't so heavy and so far away.

and be patient Bahugo as sewing stays busy, relax but never take a deep breath and relax too much cause like Arnold she'll be back LOL.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Psh, you guys atleast comment on his pic updates! Sara demands pictures in my journals then leaves it high and dry. :red_mouth
> 
> Noncunductive, what was the price for your 125g setup? At this rate I feel like I'm never going to get any replies for my SnS post about the 125g tank I have for sale, tried it on craigslist too and no replies... may end up just hording it and setting it up one day .. More specifically lighting substrate.


i comment on your thread! don't worry, sometimes it takes her awhile she has the sleeping habits of a bat, or may be busy doing mod stuff.

i bought mine brand new maybe 6 years ago.. i think i paid somewhere around 800 for the tank, stand, and some crappy stock marineland lights. if you were closer i would try and convince the wife to let me relieve you of it. but thats just me dreaming. how much is yours listed for?

perfecto, marineland, all glass, or whatever they go by is right down the street from my house.


----------



## nonconductive

hahahaha


you ninja'd me.


thanks mike, i think ill rename it "the tank that mike built" since its mostly your plants.

you can think of it as your home away from home.

yea she'll be back with a vengeance... "its not a tumor"




wkndracer said:


> haha great point! Hey D! your tank is lovely as always! LOL
> 
> I'd steal it, if it wasn't so heavy and so far away.
> 
> and be patient Bahugo as sewing stays busy, relax but never take a deep breath and relax too much cause like Arnold she'll be back LOL.


----------



## sewingalot

wkndracer said:


> didn't we play tag about this (w/pics) in another thread? (i'd never say your full of it :smile


Yes, and I'm pretty sure you and I bickered about the plant back and forth. :hihi:




nonconductive said:


> its definately not lanky. its pretty darn thick, and branching out.
> 
> i guess you deserve credit since you caused it all!


You haven't tried super low light yet, yours is medium, no? Here's mine in a 12" tub back when I was using much less light: 










I love taking credit for something I have no invested time or energy into. LOL.




Bahugo said:


> Psh, you guys atleast comment on his pic updates! Sara demands pictures in my journals then leaves it high and dry. :red_mouth


Sara's a turd (non-c's favorite word). What can I say? Ha!



wkndracer said:


> and be patient Bahugo as sewing stays busy, relax but never take a deep breath and relax too much cause like Arnold she'll be back LOL.


And then you'll be wishing I never came back. :icon_cool



nonconductive said:


> i comment on your thread! don't worry, sometimes it takes her awhile she has the sleeping habits of a bat, or may be busy doing mod stuff.


Hahahahahahaha. I felt my ears were burning this afternoon, and now I know why. I feel loved in a strange sort of way.



nonconductive said:


> hahahaha
> 
> 
> you ninja'd me.
> 
> 
> thanks mike, i think ill rename it "the tank that mike built" since its mostly your plants.
> 
> you can think of it as your home away from home.
> 
> yea she'll be back with a vengeance... "its not a tumor"


I should totally say something funny sad here, but I won't. The tank that Mike built. I love it.

How are the babies doing? Are they still alive?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i comment on your thread! don't worry, sometimes it takes her awhile she has the sleeping habits of a bat, or may be busy doing mod stuff.
> 
> i bought mine brand new maybe 6 years ago.. i think i paid somewhere around 800 for the tank, stand, and some crappy stock marineland lights. if you were closer i would try and convince the wife to let me relieve you of it. but thats just me dreaming. how much is yours listed for?
> 
> perfecto, marineland, all glass, or whatever they go by is right down the street from my house.


I have it listed for 150.00 in SnS, I think I have it up for 200 on craigslist. 

And I know you comment in my thread! Your journal is funny to follow. I'm going too throw a tack in my tank(s) so it'll keep sara checking in on it. roud:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Yes, and I'm pretty sure you and I bickered about the plant back and forth. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't tried super low light yet, yours is medium, no? Here's mine in a 12" tub back when I was using much less light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love taking credit for something I have no invested time or energy into. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara's a turd (non-c's favorite word). What can I say? Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> And then you'll be wishing I never came back. :icon_cool
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha. I felt my ears were burning this afternoon, and now I know why. I feel loved in a strange sort of way.
> 
> 
> 
> I should totally say something funny sad here, but I won't. The tank that Mike built. I love it.
> 
> How are the babies doing? Are they still alive?


i actually dont know what mine is considered. i currently run 8x39 part of the day and 2x39 for veiwing. its also a good foot above the tank. the reflectors are decent but not great.


sad to say they werent in the carriage when i came home. when i looked this morning they were about the size of small guppy fry, possibly mobile?

im thinking they were someones lunch. :icon_cry: my own fault for not removing them.

you do know this thread is your doing, i wouldve stayed at boring old apc if it wasnt for your friendship. 
awww shucks now i'm feeling all mushy.:icon_redf better go kick one of the cats to get it outta my system..




Bahugo said:


> I have it listed for 150.00 in SnS, I think I have it up for 200 on craigslist.
> 
> And I know you comment in my thread! Your journal is funny to follow. I'm going too throw a tack in my tank(s) so it'll keep sara checking in on it. roud:


dude 150??? what year was it made?

see you have to keep her entertained or she wanders off. lol 

the thumbtacks are just a clever ruse to keep her on my thread.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> i'm feeling all mushy.:icon_redf better go kick one of the cats to get it outta my system.


MAKE SURE IT"S NOT THE ONE WITH THE IRRITATED POOPER 
or you'll need new socks! Bwahahaha


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> dude 150??? what year was it made?
> 
> see you have to keep her entertained or she wanders off. lol
> 
> the thumbtacks are just a clever ruse to keep her on my thread.


It's not old, my brother in law bought it, had it up for 6months-1yr then his fish died because the filter got shot off when he was out of town... He tried restocking it with some small fish, but lost interest after his large fish died. Gave it to me to do whatever with, and I don't want it to just sit and be ruined by the time I would use it. 

Just tell your wife "I need to go drop off some trimmings _and pick up a new tank I'll be back in a bit"  

_I wouldn't steel your tack idea... I think I'm just going too take a feeding pics of my shrimp, and have Sewingalot try to find the berried ones *cough* count them for me *cough*. :fish1::biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> MAKE SURE IT"S NOT THE ONE WITH THE IRRITATED POOPER
> or you'll need new socks! Bwahahaha


lol. noted.



Bahugo said:


> It's not old, my brother in law bought it, had it up for 6months-1yr then his fish died because the filter got shot off when he was out of town... He tried restocking it with some small fish, but lost interest after his large fish died. Gave it to me to do whatever with, and I don't want it to just sit and be ruined by the time I would use it.
> 
> Just tell your wife "I need to go drop off some trimmings _and pick up a new tank I'll be back in a bit"  _
> 
> I wouldn't steel your tack idea... I think I'm just going too take a feeding pics of my shrimp, and have Sewingalot try to find the berried ones *cough* count them for me *cough*. :fish1::biggrin:


i wish i could! how come you dont just set it up?


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i actually dont know what mine is considered. i currently run 8x39 part of the day and 2x39 for veiwing. its also a good foot above the tank. the reflectors are decent but not great.
> 
> 
> sad to say they werent in the carriage when i came home. when i looked this morning they were about the size of small guppy fry, possibly mobile?
> 
> im thinking they were someones lunch. :icon_cry: my own fault for not removing them.
> 
> you do know this thread is your doing, i wouldve stayed at boring old apc if it wasnt for your friendship.
> awww shucks now i'm feeling all mushy.:icon_redf better go kick one of the cats to get it outta my system..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude 150??? what year was it made?
> 
> see you have to keep her entertained or she wanders off. lol
> 
> the thumbtacks are just a clever ruse to keep her on my thread.


I'd call it at least medium, but I don't know for sure. I keep trying to figure out how to set up a light that would be just for viewing but not too bright to cause issues with algae.

Awwww......unlike Mike if you kicked that cat, I hope you got the one with the IBS....barefoot. It'd serve you right.  Don't know much about APC other than the fact I really like Cavan and the plant identifier and calculator. I feel like I am not smart enough to be on that site... 

You know we're pals. I only torture those I love. roud:

The thumbtacks are working. I spent almost an hour looking for it.

Sucks about the babies, but there will be more. :icon_mrgr Survival of the fittest and whatnot. Do you ever wonder how they make it in the wild?


----------



## nonconductive

before anyone has a hissy fit. i wouldnt really kick a cat.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> before anyone has a hissy fit. i wouldnt really kick a cat.


i love that we have to clarify that! :bounce:


----------



## nonconductive

some people dont know how to take a joke.:red_mouth



orchidman said:


> i love that we have to clarify that! :bounce:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> some people dont know how to take a joke.:red_mouth


tell me about it! roud: lol

im still here observing, but i cant find anything to say. hard enough for me to understand some of the chatter from sara and kara!


----------



## sewingalot

Hey! I do so know how to take a joke. :flick: But apparently, my jokes just aren't funny. The husband says I always sound too serious when I am in reality trying to be facetious. (I am not going to tell him he's right and others think so as well.)

Do you find it ironic that you used "hissy" and "cat" in the same sentence? And by the way, we all know you snuggle the kitties each night and dry your tears with their furry little snub-nosed heads. :hihi:

Edit: Bob, touche. So sad, insulting and depressing. LOL


----------



## orchidman

so true! non-c is a big softie!


----------



## sewingalot

He must be to put up with me and Kara (as you so delicately put it, lmao)!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i wish i could! how come you dont just set it up?


I would be kind of nervous to have a 125g tank on a second floor or else it would have been set up. Also I would be scared to see how much a light fixture would cost lol.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> He must be to put up with me and Kara (as you so delicately put it, lmao)!


ROFL... i cant decide what side to join


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> tell me about it! roud: lol
> 
> im still here observing, but i cant find anything to say. hard enough for me to understand some of the chatter from sara and kara!


Thats the language of women. no man understands. don't even try or your head will explode and your body will start producing estrogen.



sewingalot said:


> Hey! I do so know how to take a joke. :flick: But apparently, my jokes just aren't funny. The husband says I always sound too serious when I am in reality trying to be facetious. (I am not going to tell him he's right and others think so as well.)
> 
> Do you find it ironic that you used "hissy" and "cat" in the same sentence? And by the way, we all know you snuggle the kitties each night and dry your tears with their furry little snub-nosed heads. :hihi:
> 
> Edit: Bob, touche. So sad, insulting and depressing. LOL


i thought about hissy / cat after i typed it. i find your jokes funny/amusing but ive never heard one in person.



orchidman said:


> so true! non-c is a big softie!


yup im just a big old cuddly bag of bones.



sewingalot said:


> He must be to put up with me and Kara (as you so delicately put it, lmao)!


true. lol



Bahugo said:


> I would be kind of nervous to have a 125g tank on a second floor or else it would have been set up. Also I would be scared to see how much a light fixture would cost lol.


you could do a riparium? and use a shop light from home depot/lowes?



orchidman said:


> ROFL... i cant decide what side to join


you have external genitalia, the side is obvious. haha


----------



## orchidman

haha guess its been chosen for me... whats the next move commander?


----------



## nonconductive

infiltrate and conquer.


----------



## orchidman

and dont post pics!

ps. dang 30 second post rule!!


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Thats the language of women. no man understands. don't even try or your head will explode and your body will start producing estrogen.
> 
> 
> 
> i thought about hissy / cat after i typed it. i find your jokes funny/amusing but ive never heard one in person.


Ask Mike, he'll tell you I'm real lame in person. roud:



> yup im just a big old cuddly bag of bones.


you mean scrawny?




> you could do a riparium? and use a shop light from home depot/lowes?


That would be cool.



> you have external genitalia, the side is obvious. haha


Is this phrase even PG? :icon_ques Not going there. LOL.

Don't worry mini-Rachel(Bob). We don't know what you guys are saying half the time, either. roud:

And you better posts pictures.........or I'll just ignore you and you'll cry in despair. :red_mouth


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you have external genitalia, the side is obvious. haha


I lol'd I almost snorted my pop in my keyboard.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Ask Mike, he'll tell you I'm real lame in person. roud:
> 
> 
> 
> you mean scrawny?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this phrase even PG? :icon_ques Not going there. LOL.
> 
> Don't worry mini-Rachel(Bob). We don't know what you guys are saying half the time, either. roud:
> 
> And you better posts pictures.........or I'll just ignore you and you'll cry in despair. :red_mouth


 
hey dont be jealous of my girlish figure.

sorry, i knew i would be pushing it with that comment, but sometimes you just gotta let it fly.

sara, you know you'd be bored without me.:icon_bigg

(and quiet does not equal lame.)



orchidman said:


> and dont post pics!
> 
> ps. dang 30 second post rule!!


itll get ya everytime.



Bahugo said:


> I lol'd I almost snorted my pop in my keyboard.


haha sorry man.


----------



## nonconductive

man mikes missing out on all the fun


----------



## sewingalot

Don't blame me if you get dinged for that later one. 

I am so jealous of your figure. I'm a haus in comparison. Can you and your wife share clothes? :hihi: 

True, I would be. But I am stubborn and I can ignore quite well (like I am currently striking Bob's journal until he realizes being on your side is lonely without me around to oooo and ahhhh over non existent pictures....)

Quiet does so equal lame. Luckily, Mike likes to talk as much as I like to type, so it was a very fun day. I'm telling you've gotta meet him, he's even cooler in person. (His wife is cool, too.) He's probably working.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> you mean scrawny?
> 
> *one thing im definitely not... fat boy right here!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this phrase even PG? :icon_ques Not going there. LOL.
> *ROFL :bounce:*
> Don't worry mini-Rachel(Bob). We don't know what you guys are saying half the time, either. roud:
> 
> *maybe its better that way...*
> 
> And you better posts pictures.........or I'll just ignore you and you'll cry in despair. :red_mouth


 i love how these things carry from threads.. go ahead and try to ignore me. you know youll be back. cant resist the hawk!


----------



## nonconductive

am i really going to get dinged for that? its totally PG. you can hear worse in a health class in school.


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Don't blame me if you get dinged for that later one.
> 
> I am so jealous of your figure. I'm a haus in comparison. Can you and your wife share clothes? :hihi:
> 
> True, I would be. But I am stubborn and I can ignore quite well (like I am currently striking Bob's journal until he realizes being on your side is lonely without me around to oooo and ahhhh over non existent pictures....)
> 
> Quiet does so equal lame. Luckily, Mike likes to talk as much as I like to type, so it was a very fun day. I'm telling you've gotta meet him, he's even cooler in person. (His wife is cool, too.) He's probably working.


you are trying to get me hooked on algae. you bad influence!


----------



## nonconductive

if quiet equals lame then i guess i am a complete lame-o. because i never talk unless spoken to.


----------



## orchidman

lol your journal is very much overrun by sara and kara. they basically have taken it over


----------



## sewingalot

orchidman said:


> i love how these things carry from threads.. go ahead and try to ignore me. you know youll be back. cant resist the hawk!


Well, hello! You are in good company if you are a fatboy. :icon_mrgr

I so can ignore your thread. I'm very stubborn. Just ask non-c if he appreciates bad poetry. 



nonconductive said:


> am i really going to get dinged for that? its totally PG. you can hear worse in a health class in school.


Told you my jokes are not funny, but really lame.
Don't worry, you were only saying your were dudes, not a dame.

Nah, you're fine. Seriously, I've heard much worse from my 3 year old neighbor. Just messing with you cause it's easy to do. :icon_mrgr



orchidman said:


> you are trying to get me hooked on algae. you bad influence!


Am not! I'm an angel, through and through. I do nothing wrong, and am totally innocent. Just ask Kara. :angel:



nonconductive said:


> if quiet equals lame then i guess i am a complete lame-o. because i never talk unless spoken to.


You're momma raised you proper.  

Where is Mikie? I think he'd be proud to hear I didn't even break a nail fixing up my light this time. That and I framed his picture he drew for me.


----------



## orchidman

hahaa well i guess i owe you pics for the ferts, so ill get pics... you win... this time. but mainly because i dont like it when my journals falls into the abyssmal deep

angel... thats exactly how i would describe it. 

i always said i was husky. not fat. then my mom said "no honey, your just fat" AHAH actually not, but wouldve been funny if she said that.


----------



## sewingalot

I had to reword my post so it didn't sound like I was calling you names, lol. Even repeating what you said just sounded wrong, lol. 

LOL, told you I know you'd want attention more than to not to hand over the pictures. 

Hahaha, my mom used to tell me "You have such a pretty face, now if you'd just loose a few pounds....." Gotta love moms. 

Speaking of pictures.......Non-C! Pictures of yellow shrimp?


----------



## wkndracer

Home from work kids so settle down plz hahaha


sewingalot said:


> Ask Mike, he'll tell you I'm real lame in person. roud:


Live and in person you and Earl were worth a 5hr drive even without lunch 
AND,,, I proved that if you _*REALLY*_ want to avoid me and mine not only do you have to not answer the phone repeatedly bat girl
(bat girl = up all night and sleep all day) but you have to leave town too cause we'll show up anyway :smile:



sewingalot said:


> I'm an angel, through and through. I do nothing wrong, and am totally innocent. Just ask Kara. :angel:
> 
> Where is Mikie? I think he'd be proud to hear I didn't even break a nail fixing up my light this time. That and I framed his picture he drew for me.


Angel with a twist maybe







.

Proud of you on the light roud: and I'm sure my scribble is hiding a nasty stain just hanging there.LOL



sewingalot said:


> my mom used to tell me "You have such a pretty face"


HEY! wait a second here!,,, I thought that movie was filmed in another state??? (confused again by a women as usual)

Hey D, can you give a FTS of my lost plants and lusted after Anubis when you get a chance?


----------



## sewingalot

wkndracer said:


> Home from work kids so settle down plz hahaha
> 
> Live and in person you and Earl were worth a 5hr drive even without lunch
> AND,,, I proved that if you _*REALLY*_ want to avoid me and mine not only do you have to not answer the phone repeatedly bat girl
> (bat girl = up all night and sleep all day) but you have to leave town too cause we'll show up anyway :smile:


You screwed up my schedule, mister. I'm sleeping through the night again, thanks to you interrupting my nap. I don't know why I even bother giving out my phone number. I  right through the sound. Nothing wakes me up, not even the noise those construction workers were making, lol. Should have given you the husband's number right off hand.....even my family calls my husband and doesn't bother trying. Glad you showed up anyway, hahaha.



> Angel with a twist maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


:angryfire:angel:



> Proud of you on the light roud: and I'm sure my scribble is hiding a nasty stain just hanging there.LOL


Remember that hole in our ceiling? It covered it nicely. :icon_mrgr



> HEY! wait a second here!,,, I thought that movie was filmed in another state??? (confused again by a women as usual)


I deserved that. LOL



> Hey D, can you give a FTS of my lost plants and lusted after Anubis when you get a chance?


This sounds like a brilliant idea! What about it? :icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> hahaa well i guess i owe you pics for the ferts, so ill get pics... you win... this time. but mainly because i dont like it when my journals falls into the abyssmal deep
> 
> angel... thats exactly how i would describe it.
> 
> i always said i was husky. not fat. then my mom said "no honey, your just fat" AHAH actually not, but wouldve been funny if she said that.


you didnt look fat.... well atleast you didnt have a fat head.



sewingalot said:


> Told you my jokes are not funny, but really lame.


i didnt even realize that was a joke. so serious. laura is that you?



sewingalot said:


> I had to reword my post so it didn't sound like I was calling you names, lol. Even repeating what you said just sounded wrong, lol.
> 
> LOL, told you I know you'd want attention more than to not to hand over the pictures.
> 
> Hahaha, my mom used to tell me "You have such a pretty face, now if you'd just loose a few pounds....." Gotta love moms.
> 
> Speaking of pictures.......Non-C! Pictures of yellow shrimp?


i didnt get to see what you edited out 

i believe the proper term is "purty."

yellow shrimp are still alive and shrimpin'. you know i cant focus in on something that small but ill try.



wkndracer said:


> Home from work kids so settle down plz hahaha
> 
> Live and in person you and Earl were worth a 5hr drive even without lunch
> AND,,, I proved that if you _*REALLY*_ want to avoid me and mine not only do you have to not answer the phone repeatedly bat girl
> (bat girl = up all night and sleep all day) but you have to leave town too cause we'll show up anyway :smile:
> 
> 
> Angel with a twist maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Proud of you on the light roud: and I'm sure my scribble is hiding a nasty stain just hanging there.LOL
> 
> 
> HEY! wait a second here!,,, I thought that movie was filmed in another state??? (confused again by a women as usual)
> 
> Hey D, can you give a FTS of my lost plants and lusted after Anubis when you get a chance?


sara, youre lucky he didnt just drive up on through your front door for ignoring him.

and mike you just coined her new nickname... bat girl hahahahahaha

ill work on pics of mikes vacation tank this week.

i havent forgot about the anubias, you and chad are first in line. they havent been putting out leaves as fast since the surface above them is pretty covered. also noticing alot of older leaves are turning ugly. how are those ones you got that were fried? are they coming around yet?



sewingalot said:


> You screwed up my schedule, mister. I'm sleeping through the night again, thanks to you interrupting my nap. I don't know why I even bother giving out my phone number. I  right through the sound. Nothing wakes me up, not even the noise those construction workers were making, lol. Should have given you the husband's number right off hand.....even my family calls my husband and doesn't bother trying. Glad you showed up anyway, hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> :angryfire:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that hole in our ceiling? It covered it nicely. :icon_mrgr
> 
> 
> I deserved that. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds like a brilliant idea! What about it? :icon_eek:


 
glad you didnt kill yourself.

and i'll work on it. but it seems like the more i give the more you demand... boss!


----------



## sewingalot

Told you I suck at jokes. Oh, well. I'm good at other things.....like underwater bread making. You just wait until Kara and Laura show up. You are going to have a battle of the beauties!

At least they are alive and not........oh, just throwing this out here randomly.......cooked. :icon_bigg

With that tr-car of his, I bet he could have. Boy, that was an awesome vehicle. You could live in that thing. I've seen trailers smaller than that.

Feel free to call me bat girl. She is super cute and I don't mind being associated with a red-haired villain fighter. (Especially when he got to see me half awake with no chance to do more than brush my teeth and put my hair in a pony tail. I was scary, lol.) Wait does that make you the villains?

Edit: Oh, and the old man feels your pain. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

underwater breadmaking?

arent men always the bad guys? i mean we're always wrong, so we must be bad as well.


----------



## sewingalot

Nah, not always bad. Just rotten for picking on the girl when there is no others in site for protection. You and Bob should be ashamed for making me cry. The only way to make it up to me is to produce some pictures. lol.

Well, I had to make it sound like I am good at doing something really challenging. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i guess when the calvary comes ill be in trouble.


----------



## sewingalot

Don't worry, they love you and won't be harsh on you like you've been on me. Kara will probably agree with you. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

SO MANY THINGS TO SAY!!!! 

First of all, Non-C, I mean, let's be honest, you should be on our side given the whole pink panties thing. 

also, men are so NOT always the villains, Poison Ivy and Catwoman are two of the hottest villains out there. 

And, Shakespeare is way dirtier than anything that's been said on here and that's taught in english class, not even health class, so I think nothing offensive has been said. 

Sara don't worry, I think we all knew your response to the cat kicking (a response with which i fully agree, it WOULD serve you right Non-C) was a joke, i almost snarfed the water I was drinking when i read it :hihi: 

what else did I want to say? 

I don't know. I agree with Sara! (what the heck are we talking about again?)


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> you didnt look fat.... well atleast you didnt have a fat head.


im just built thicker... but im glad im not *shudder* skinny. worst nightmare. im 6ft and 188lbs. so not bad actually. 



sewingalot said:


> Nah, not always bad. Just rotten for picking on the girl when there is no others in site for protection. You and Bob should be ashamed for making me cry. The only way to make it up to me is to produce some pictures. lol.
> 
> Well, I had to make it sound like I am good at doing something really challenging. :hihi:


you'll get your pics when i get some underwater-made bread! how do you knead it??


Karackle said:


> SO MANY THINGS TO SAY!!!!
> 
> First of all, Non-C, I mean, let's be honest, you should be on our side given the whole pink panties thing.
> 
> also, men are so NOT always the villains, Poison Ivy and Catwoman are two of the hottest villains out there.
> 
> And, Shakespeare is way dirtier than anything that's been said on here and that's taught in english class, not even health class, so I think nothing offensive has been said.
> 
> Sara don't worry, I think we all knew your response to the cat kicking (a response with which i fully agree, it WOULD serve you right Non-C) was a joke, i almost snarfed the water I was drinking when i read it :hihi:
> 
> what else did I want to say?
> 
> I don't know. I agree with Sara! (what the heck are we talking about again?)


pink panties? maybe i should have been notified about this before i chose a side!  ROFL

i never new what we were talking about in the beginning.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Boy, that was an awesome vehicle. You could live in that thing. I've seen trailers smaller than that.
> 
> Feel free to call me bat girl. She is super cute and I don't mind being associated with a red-haired villain fighter.


So you liked my junk hauler huh? LMAO~! 
I told you the wife found it in Tampa I just paid for it.
85-90mph up and over Flat Top passing EVERYBODY hehehe 
(wife and son hate it when I'm haulin somewhere) 
Work hard and play hard isn't just a beer commercial ya kno. 









I like you better than bat girl cause she has red hair and red hair has been the kiss of death in my experiences LOL 
OMG! temper temper! >>> runs away and hides behind D's aquarium haha


nonconductive said:


> arent men always the bad guys? i mean we're always wrong, so we must be bad as well.


Absolutely! (ask my wife) 



nonconductive said:


> i guess when the calvary comes ill be in trouble.


we're already in trouble (we were born, live and breath) hahaha



sewingalot said:


> Don't worry, they love you and won't be harsh on you like you've been on me.


oh boo hoo already


----------



## Bahugo

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM, so since I am really late too the journal (well past few pages), can I get a name breakdown because I feel so lost lol. 

Mike= wkndracer ? 
Kara= Karackle? 
Sara= sewingalot
Bob= orchidman? 
Laura= ? ? ? 
? ? ? any other ones I need to be familiar with?


----------



## orchidman

mini-rachel=Bob=orchidman

i think laura=laurelbeep

bahugo=???


----------



## wkndracer

haha Damon = NonC owns the thread (when Sara lets him hehe)


----------



## chad320

You guys will never guess what my real name is???:hihi: I sure do miss having time to sit and make silly jokes with you guys....*ahem* GUYS.  As for the meetings of the minds I say we all have a giant dork convention at NonCs house this fallroud:


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> mike you just coined her new nickname... bat girl hahahahahaha
> 
> ill work on pics of mikes vacation tank this week.
> 
> i havent forgot about the anubias, you and chad are first in line. they havent been putting out leaves as fast since the surface above them is pretty covered. also noticing alot of older leaves are turning ugly. how are those ones you got that were fried? are they coming around yet?


haha bat girl will never stick on sewing Sara (I don't think) and you started it by the way posting it first actually. Pg #98 post #1458 and I did see the name change too LOL

About the anubias, bump chad (we'll never guess) to first in line but I do want some of yours when it can be spared. The fried stuff is putting out new leaves only on the ends so I'm not sure about all remaining barren stem









Stump and anubias is here sloooowly forming a new tank :icon_mrgr


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> mini-rachel=Bob=orchidman
> 
> i think laura=laurelbeep
> 
> bahugo=???


Bahugo=Rich


----------



## orchidman

Rich. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> im just built thicker... but im glad im not *shudder* skinny. worst nightmare. im 6ft and 188lbs. so not bad actually.


Lol, you are def. not fat I'm 6'2 and 195~ so we are pretty close. BUTTTTTT (not calling you fat) was it hard to find a cheeseburger(not even sure that's what it was, but it looked like one) in the middle of the mountain hike? I chuckled at that pic. I think if I hiked in the mountains my backpack would be: fire starter, water, dry cloths, meat(vacuum sealed so I wouldn't have to worry about bigfoot attacking me, or other mountain critters I heard those squirrels are viscous, in a tiny "fit in your backpack" freezer), and a flare gun with 2 dozen flares... because you know on T.V when people get lost and stranded they go with a flare and are like "dude we only have one flare" and they shoot it off when there is a there is a dense fog and they "think they hear a plain" then they are always stuck with the... "well that failed now what do we do". Sorry, that is my warped humor. And nobody ever brings food, or they bring like a pack of peanuts and a handful of beef jerky... I'm not a hiker by any means, but my first thought if I were going on a hike for a week wouldn't be "let's bring the minimal amount of food necessary, so if something were to happen, I can ration my peanuts to last until I am found." 

Ok, I'm done... I'm in a slap-happy-sarcastic-humor-mode. I just find those shows "far-fetched"... It's never the guy who brought stuff to be prepared in case something happens on "I survived" it's the guy who brought a water bottle and a single flare, with a pocket full of peanuts, and one match, that gets wet somehow. Sorry, if everybody would like and finds me completely un-funny I will keep my jokes too myself. 

^ most random rant ever. 

Back on topic though... I think I will stay on the fence before I pick a side if Non-C is sporting pink panties. :bounce: I really don't even know where the pink panties thing came from, probably something I missed in the first 85 pages. I read a few pages trying to catch up, and then there is like 2 more new pages that I have to read to try to catch up... *feels so defeated*


----------



## chad320

HI Rich!!!! You see, I can say that because it doesnt take up anymore space on NonCs thread than usual, and its certainly not a derail considering the previous posts :hihi: Nice to meet you  

*cough* Pictures!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> HI Rich!!!! You see, I can say that because it doesnt take up anymore space on NonCs thread than usual, and its certainly not a derail considering the previous posts :hihi: Nice to meet you
> 
> *cough* Pictures!!!!


Nice to meet you too =)
*
I want pictures too. *


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Lol, you are def. not fat I'm 6'2 and 195~ so we are pretty close. BUTTTTTT (not calling you fat) was it hard to find a cheeseburger(not even sure that's what it was, but it looked like one) in the middle of the mountain hike? I chuckled at that pic. I think if I hiked in the mountains my backpack would be: fire starter, water, dry cloths, meat(vacuum sealed so I wouldn't have to worry about bigfoot attacking me, or other mountain critters I heard those squirrels are viscous, in a tiny "fit in your backpack" freezer), and a flare gun with 2 dozen flares... because you know on T.V when people get lost and stranded they go with a flare and are like "dude we only have one flare" and they shoot it off when there is a there is a dense fog and they "think they hear a plain" then they are always stuck with the... "well that failed now what do we do". Sorry, that is my warped humor. And nobody ever brings food, or they bring like a pack of peanuts and a handful of beef jerky... I'm not a hiker by any means, but my first thought if I were going on a hike for a week wouldn't be "let's bring the minimal amount of food necessary, so if something were to happen, I can ration my peanuts to last until I am found."
> 
> Ok, I'm done... I'm in a slap-happy-sarcastic-humor-mode. I just find those shows "far-fetched"... It's never the guy who brought stuff to be prepared in case something happens on "I survived" it's the guy who brought a water bottle and a single flare, with a pocket full of peanuts, and one match, that gets wet somehow. Sorry, if everybody would like and finds me completely un-funny I will keep my jokes too myself.
> 
> ^ most random rant ever.
> 
> Back on topic though... I think I will stay on the fence before I pick a side if Non-C is sporting pink panties. :bounce: I really don't even know where the pink panties thing came from, probably something I missed in the first 85 pages. I read a few pages trying to catch up, and then there is like 2 more new pages that I have to read to try to catch up... *feels so defeated*


Haha. I'm back up to 190 I was hungry today and skipped my run. Lazy butt today. I promise I'll be better tomorrow 

When I went. For a day hike at pile steeple I actually brought a mcdonalds hamburger to eat at the tip. Lol. The food in the backpacking trip was less than tasty. It was oatmeal for breakfast. Bagels an peanut butter for lunch. And dehydrated something that you put in boiling water that magically turns into chicken (dies t taste like it) and rice. Lol. Think lightweight food. We were carrying 40 lbs in our packs as it was. We couldn't have fires either so we cooked on these toy stoves with white gas. Lol. We didn't die. Almost got lost thought. 

Can't say I found thy hilarious. Hut it was a joy to read lol. Dishy have soda spewing from my nose sadly though. 

I think after this while pink panty thing ( not all together sure what it is either) we should form a 3rd entity the Rich-Bob entity. No pink panties here. Lol I'm tired!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

before i reply to anything, batgirl asked to see a picture of sons hawk so here it is.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Don't worry, they love you and won't be harsh on you like you've been on me. Kara will probably agree with you. :hihi:


im not harsh at all!



Karackle said:


> SO MANY THINGS TO SAY!!!!
> 
> First of all, Non-C, I mean, let's be honest, you should be on our side given the whole pink panties thing.
> 
> also, men are so NOT always the villains, Poison Ivy and Catwoman are two of the hottest villains out there.
> 
> And, Shakespeare is way dirtier than anything that's been said on here and that's taught in english class, not even health class, so I think nothing offensive has been said.
> 
> Sara don't worry, I think we all knew your response to the cat kicking (a response with which i fully agree, it WOULD serve you right Non-C) was a joke, i almost snarfed the water I was drinking when i read it :hihi:
> 
> what else did I want to say?
> 
> I don't know. I agree with Sara! (what the heck are we talking about again?)


wooo wooo wooo back up the boat. I said i was going to throw panties at Rachel when shes at our club meeting next month. I never said i wore them (youre confusing me with chad)

my wife does have a pink camera im forced to use, so maybe thats where the pink came from. i will have to go back and look.



orchidman said:


> im just built thicker... but im glad im not *shudder* skinny. worst nightmare. im 6ft and 188lbs. so not bad actually.
> 
> 
> 
> you'll get your pics when i get some underwater-made bread! how do you knead it??
> 
> 
> pink panties? maybe i should have been notified about this before i chose a side!  ROFL
> 
> i never new what we were talking about in the beginning.


see above for panties.

yes i also want some underwater bread.



wkndracer said:


> So you liked my junk hauler huh? LMAO~!
> I told you the wife found it in Tampa I just paid for it.
> 85-90mph up and over Flat Top passing EVERYBODY hehehe
> (wife and son hate it when I'm haulin somewhere)
> Work hard and play hard isn't just a beer commercial ya kno.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you better than bat girl cause she has red hair and red hair has been the kiss of death in my experiences LOL
> OMG! temper temper! >>> runs away and hides behind D's aquarium haha
> 
> Absolutely! (ask my wife)
> 
> 
> we're already in trouble (we were born, live and breath) hahaha
> 
> 
> oh boo hoo already


 
too dang funny mike. those look like some nice quads. they yours?

i've learned in the past to never release the "red fury".




Bahugo said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMMM, so since I am really late too the journal (well past few pages), can I get a name breakdown because I feel so lost lol.
> 
> Mike= wkndracer ?
> Kara= Karackle?
> Sara= sewingalot
> Bob= orchidman?
> Laura= ? ? ?
> ? ? ? any other ones I need to be familiar with?





orchidman said:


> mini-rachel=Bob=orchidman
> 
> i think laura=laurelbeep
> 
> bahugo=???





wkndracer said:


> haha Damon = NonC owns the thread (when Sara lets him hehe)


yep thats everyones names, including mine but you can call me Antwon.



chad320 said:


> You guys will never guess what my real name is???:hihi: I sure do miss having time to sit and make silly jokes with you guys....*ahem* GUYS.  As for the meetings of the minds I say we all have a giant dork convention at NonCs house this fallroud:


hey im up for it! Nerd fest 2011! I bet your name is Bill. hah



wkndracer said:


> haha bat girl will never stick on sewing Sara (I don't think) and you started it by the way posting it first actually. Pg #98 post #1458 and I did see the name change too LOL
> 
> About the anubias, bump chad (we'll never guess) to first in line but I do want some of yours when it can be spared. The fried stuff is putting out new leaves only on the ends so I'm not sure about all remaining barren stem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stump and anubias is here sloooowly forming a new tank :icon_mrgr


if you make some gashes in the rhizome, or cut the barren part into pieces you should get more new growth, will just take a while.



Bahugo said:


> Bahugo=Rich





orchidman said:


> Rich.
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


hi rich! welcome to the brotherhood.



Bahugo said:


> Lol, you are def. not fat I'm 6'2 and 195~ so we are pretty close. BUTTTTTT (not calling you fat) was it hard to find a cheeseburger(not even sure that's what it was, but it looked like one) in the middle of the mountain hike? I chuckled at that pic. I think if I hiked in the mountains my backpack would be: fire starter, water, dry cloths, meat(vacuum sealed so I wouldn't have to worry about bigfoot attacking me, or other mountain critters I heard those squirrels are viscous, in a tiny "fit in your backpack" freezer), and a flare gun with 2 dozen flares... because you know on T.V when people get lost and stranded they go with a flare and are like "dude we only have one flare" and they shoot it off when there is a there is a dense fog and they "think they hear a plain" then they are always stuck with the... "well that failed now what do we do". Sorry, that is my warped humor. And nobody ever brings food, or they bring like a pack of peanuts and a handful of beef jerky... I'm not a hiker by any means, but my first thought if I were going on a hike for a week wouldn't be "let's bring the minimal amount of food necessary, so if something were to happen, I can ration my peanuts to last until I am found."
> 
> Ok, I'm done... I'm in a slap-happy-sarcastic-humor-mode. I just find those shows "far-fetched"... It's never the guy who brought stuff to be prepared in case something happens on "I survived" it's the guy who brought a water bottle and a single flare, with a pocket full of peanuts, and one match, that gets wet somehow. Sorry, if everybody would like and finds me completely un-funny I will keep my jokes too myself.
> 
> ^ most random rant ever.
> 
> Back on topic though... I think I will stay on the fence before I pick a side if Non-C is sporting pink panties. :bounce: I really don't even know where the pink panties thing came from, probably something I missed in the first 85 pages. I read a few pages trying to catch up, and then there is like 2 more new pages that I have to read to try to catch up... *feels so defeated*


see panty statement above.

I once opened a dumpster in an alley behind our condo when we lived up in the ravenswood hood to throw out my trash, and some squirrel jumped out lunged out at my face. I screamed like a girl and almost fell down because i thought it was a rat. the thing looked like it had gone through war. city squirrels are tough!



chad320 said:


> HI Rich!!!! You see, I can say that because it doesnt take up anymore space on NonCs thread than usual, and its certainly not a derail considering the previous posts :hihi: Nice to meet you
> 
> *cough* Pictures!!!!


you'll get pics soon.



Bahugo said:


> Nice to meet you too =)
> 
> *I want pictures too. *


 
see above.




orchidman said:


> Haha. I'm back up to 190 I was hungry today and skipped my run. Lazy butt today. I promise I'll be better tomorrow
> 
> When I went. For a day hike at pile steeple I actually brought a mcdonalds hamburger to eat at the tip. Lol. The food in the backpacking trip was less than tasty. It was oatmeal for breakfast. Bagels an peanut butter for lunch. And dehydrated something that you put in boiling water that magically turns into chicken (dies t taste like it) and rice. Lol. Think lightweight food. We were carrying 40 lbs in our packs as it was. We couldn't have fires either so we cooked on these toy stoves with white gas. Lol. We didn't die. Almost got lost thought.
> 
> Can't say I found thy hilarious. Hut it was a joy to read lol. Dishy have soda spewing from my nose sadly though.
> 
> I think after this while pink panty thing ( not all together sure what it is either) we should form a 3rd entity the Rich-Bob entity. No pink panties here. Lol I'm tired!!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


see above for panties. 

hiking is fun, we dont really have anything cool to see. a little south of me is brown county, its a fun place to hike. back home we would go to starved rock.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> back home we would go to starved rock.


I've never been up to starved rock, I heard it's pretty cool... whats' your opinion?


----------



## nonconductive

I loved it. lots of cool trails and waterfalls/cliffs. we used to go atleast once a year, but usually a few times. im terribly afraid of heights, so i used to get weak in the knees in some spots, esp. since one of my sister's friends fell off a cliff and broke his legs.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> I loved it. lots of cool trails and waterfalls/cliffs. we used to go atleast once a year, but usually a few times. im terribly afraid of heights, so i used to get weak in the knees in some spots, esp. since one of my sister's friends fell off a cliff and broke his legs.


Ouch, yeah I'm not a huge heights fan, I am more or less petrified of rickety wood structures+heights... I always feel like I will be the one who steps on the wrong plank and goes bye bye. When I was driving through the mountains with my mom too Seattle she wanted to stop at a HUGE cliff going over the river in the mountains, and I wouldn't get closer then like 15 feet away from the edge. Heights in their own aren't horrifying, but heights + wood= :help: = check pants after :eek5:. I can't say I've ever been hiking (besides once when I went river rafting and our boat flipped so we had too hike 6 miles back) I think it would be something interesting too do before I get old from watching my anubias stump grow in.


----------



## nonconductive

haha check pants. i know the feeling. i wont go anywhere near "an edge". it gets so bad where i just freeze and lose control of my motor functions.

even things like looking out a window in a tall building, or being in a boat over deep water knowing that the bottom is so far away. To get me on a plane i basically have to be drugged or drunk.

your rafting adventure sounds like it was a fun time, having to hike 6 miles, were there trails? or did you just follow the river?


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> before i reply to anything, batgirl asked to see a picture of sons hawk so here it is.


cute kid. my little brother had a hawk like that when he was 3. mine is to short to spike right now, i wanted it short for backpacking.



Bahugo said:


> Ouch, yeah I'm not a huge heights fan, I am more or less petrified of rickety wood structures+heights... I always feel like I will be the one who steps on the wrong plank and goes bye bye. When I was driving through the mountains with my mom too Seattle she wanted to stop at a HUGE cliff going over the river in the mountains, and I wouldn't get closer then like 15 feet away from the edge. Heights in their own aren't horrifying, but heights + wood= :help: = check pants after :eek5:. I can't say I've ever been hiking (besides once when I went river rafting and our boat flipped so we had too hike 6 miles back) I think it would be something interesting too do before I get old from watching my anubias stump grow in.


check pants.. pink panties? maybe thats where antwon ( roud: ) is going to get them. :bounce: my humor may or may not make sense...

I get so confused with lots of multiquoting. how do you do it?


----------



## nonconductive

lol it made sense

how do you do what? not get confused?


----------



## orchidman

yeah! with so many multiquotes!


----------



## nonconductive

i guess i really don't know the answer.


----------



## orchidman

your just that cool..


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> I loved it. lots of cool trails and waterfalls/cliffs. we used to go atleast once a year, but usually a few times. im terribly afraid of heights, so i used to get weak in the knees in some spots, esp. since one of my sister's friends fell off a cliff and broke his legs.


I am about 15 minutes from Starved Rock. If you go again LMK and you can crash here!!! I am pretty farmiliar with the trials too so I could show you the best waterfalls  And I promise to NOT show you my pink panties. She would be mad as hell ;P


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha check pants. i know the feeling. i wont go anywhere near "an edge". it gets so bad where i just freeze and lose control of my motor functions.
> 
> even things like looking out a window in a tall building, or being in a boat over deep water knowing that the bottom is so far away. To get me on a plane i basically have to be drugged or drunk.
> 
> your rafting adventure sounds like it was a fun time, having to hike 6 miles, were there trails? or did you just follow the river?


Lol, I totally understand the whole freezing thing. I froze once walking over a railroad track with friends over the river, I was like "ummmm ima stay here. k later." They had to like force me over by coming back (they were ahead of me). 

I love the ocean, I guess we are completely different about boats... deep water doesn't bug me. I'll go deep sea fishing any day. 

Um, if you call it trails, the only people who walked down them were probably in the same situation as me lol. It was pretty much follow the river on a narrow, walked once a year, dirt path. Truth be told, I have no intentions on rafting again since that experience.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> your just that cool..


i'll agree with that



chad320 said:


> I am about 15 minutes from Starved Rock. If you go again LMK and you can crash here!!! I am pretty farmiliar with the trials too so I could show you the best waterfalls  And I promise to NOT show you my pink panties. She would be mad as hell ;P


hey thanks chad! i'll definately take you up on that if we go this fall, or atleast come over and gawk at your tanks. i grew up about an hour down 80 east from starved rock, or an hour and a half if you take rte 6. right at the 80/55 junction. thats a nice area out by starved rock, im sure you enjoy living out there. i always wanted to move to that area.



Bahugo said:


> Lol, I totally understand the whole freezing thing. I froze once walking over a railroad track with friends over the river, I was like "ummmm ima stay here. k later." They had to like force me over by coming back (they were ahead of me).
> 
> I love the ocean, I guess we are completely different about boats... deep water doesn't bug me. I'll go deep sea fishing any day.
> 
> Um, if you call it trails, the only people who walked down them were probably in the same situation as me lol. It was pretty much follow the river on a narrow, walked once a year, dirt path. Truth be told, I have no intentions on rafting again since that experience.


i was once fishing in the dupage river, and some friends wanted me to cross on a railroad trestle. but i couldnt. so i had to walk a half mile to a normal bridge and cross. yea i felt like a wimp.

well the water has to be really deep. my dad has a cottage on the fox chain o lakes (crabapple island), so i grew up on/around boats.


----------



## orchidman

deep water doesnt bother me.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> deep water doesnt bother me.


 
i wish i could say the same.


----------



## orchidman

lol. so thats why you dont have a deep tank? 20 tall too deep?


----------



## nonconductive

haha i do have a 20T setup.


----------



## orchidman

lol! pics of it!


----------



## nonconductive

there is some pics of it somewhere in this thread.


----------



## orchidman

you realize there is 103 pages of our nonsense ( most batwoman's) to dig through, right?


----------



## nonconductive

theres a couple here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/141967-problems-walstad-natural-planted-tank.html


----------



## orchidman

i only see pics of the big tank


----------



## nonconductive

the 2 other pics are of a 20t


----------



## orchidman

oh. i see. cant really tell what the tank looks like though  lol *pester pester pester*


----------



## Karackle

i agree, 20T pics! WOO! 

I love the ocean. I hate lakes and ponds though. Unless they are really shallow and (or) clear.

Also, your son is adorable and I am loving his white-blond mohawk! 

Orchid - maybe you're just on the wrong team? Apparently the pink panties team and the Awesome Ladies teams don't seem to be troubled by multi-quoting :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i like how ive become the pink panties team lol 

when really i wear black velvet briefs 

i think i have some pics in my photobucket. ill have to dig around. (of the tank not my underwear)


----------



## nonconductive

and just to clarify, i was kidding about the underwear.


edit: thanks for the compliment kara!


----------



## nonconductive

i think i left something out of this thread. i have been dosing a stretched out version of EI to help with plant growth (it has!). Not full blown EI because of my unwillingness to do maintenance.


baby steps.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> baby steps.


No. No. NO!

Big boy steps, because I already call dibs on your anubias trimmings when they get out of control from ferts. :biggrin:

~Rich


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> No. No. NO!
> 
> Big boy steps, because I already call dibs on your anubias trimmings when they get out of control from ferts. :biggrin:
> 
> ~Rich


haha

Mommy wow!! I'm a big boy now!

Rich, i have no problem sharing when the time comes, but you're third in line behind chadwick and mikey moo.


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> No. No. NO!
> 
> Big boy steps, because I already call dibs on your anubias trimmings when they get out of control from ferts. :biggrin:
> 
> ~Rich





nonconductive said:


> haha
> 
> Mommy wow!! I'm a big boy now!
> 
> Rich, i have no problem sharing when the time comes, but you're third in line behind chadwick and mikey moo.


YEAH! what him said!!!! Get in line you journal jumper


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> YEAH! what him said!!!! Get in line you journal jumper


I am in line! Third in line! Psh, how am I a journal jumper? I still am subscribed to your journals. :thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> and just to clarify, i was kidding about the underwear.


----------



## chad320

Pink Panties team = 1
Awesome Ladies team = 0

:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Pink Panties team = 1
> Awesome Ladies team = 0
> 
> :hihi:


pow bam boom!!! right in the kisser!

take that ladies!

the pink panties strike again.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


>


you're mad about me not wearing fancy pants?


----------



## lauraleellbp

OMG I have some reading to do to catch up...

BTW- do you KNOW how many pages back I had to go before I found a SINGLE tank pic??? That's just WRONG!!!


----------



## nonconductive

lol... hi laura!

i know i know, im working on it.


----------



## Bahugo

lauraleellbp said:


> BTW- do you KNOW how many pages back I had to go before I found a SINGLE tank pic??? That's just WRONG!!!


:fish1: Agreed, my fishy scope can't find any recent pics!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Wow I missed a lot.

Mostly, Non-C and Orchid's development of cross-dressing pink fetishes!

Pink is my second least favorite color, actually. <<--- Very important piece of trivia, that is. Life-saving someday, perhaps. Typing like Yoda, I am. Know why, I do not.


----------



## nonconductive

i already posted this before so its not recent but looks relatively the same.
i thought i had a better pic but i guess not.
20T walstad:


----------



## Bahugo

Are all your plants floating?


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Wow I missed a lot.
> 
> Mostly, Non-C and Orchid's development of cross-dressing pink fetishes!
> 
> Pink is my second least favorite color, actually. <<--- Very important piece of trivia, that is. Life-saving someday, perhaps. Typing like Yoda, I am. Know why, I do not.


you're not on the pink panty team, i guess its good.

the first least, what is?




Bahugo said:


> Are all your plants floating?


no theyre all rooted in the substrate. i never do anything to it, thats why it looks like a big mess


----------



## orchidman

lauraleellbp said:


> OMG I have some reading to do to catch up...
> 
> BTW- do you KNOW how many pages back I had to go before I found a SINGLE tank pic??? That's just WRONG!!!


i know! we need an update



nonconductive said:


> you're not on the pink panty team, i guess its good.
> 
> the first least, what is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no theyre all rooted in the substrate. i never do anything to it, thats why it looks like a big mess


so nows its an official team? i want a t-shirt then... lol or panties :icon_eek:


----------



## Bahugo

I almost bought 3 more anubias nano's today at my LFS... sooo close... I kept picturing your stump.. but I bought 8 julii cat's instead. 

So am I on this team? Seeing as I am a male. 

P.S. I'm having cheeseburgers tonight again, be jealous, and no not reheated. From a really good food place around here.


----------



## chad320

Haha, im seeing a way bigger fan base on here for our pink panties team. What happened to the Awsome Girls team. We's bout to score ANOTHER POINT!!!! WOOWOO:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> I almost bought 3 more anubias nano's today at my LFS... sooo close... I kept picturing your stump.. but I bought 8 julii cat's instead.
> 
> So am I on this team? Seeing as I am a male.
> 
> P.S. I'm having cheeseburgers tonight again, be jealous, and no not reheated. From a really good food place around here.


not jeleous anymore. i had tacos  they were good!e then i had iced cream roud: black rasberry, thin mint, and chocolate peanut butter cup. now thats a dinner 

i dont know who's on what team! 

i want some julii's!!! i found a nice big stump and some smaller branches at the creek yesterday. they look really cool. ill post pics later


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i know! we need an update
> 
> 
> 
> so nows its an official team? i want a t-shirt then... lol or panties :icon_eek:


its coming. 

ill give you one guess to what the uniform is.



Bahugo said:


> I almost bought 3 more anubias nano's today at my LFS... sooo close... I kept picturing your stump.. but I bought 8 julii cat's instead.
> 
> So am I on this team? Seeing as I am a male.
> 
> P.S. I'm having cheeseburgers tonight again, be jealous, and no not reheated. From a really good food place around here.


panties do not discriminate. so yea you're on the side of all things great in the world.

you shoulda got those anubias! itll eventually add up if you buy a few here and there.

thats 2 nights in row now!



chad320 said:


> Haha, im seeing a way bigger fan base on here for our pink panties team. What happened to the Awsome Girls team. We's bout to score ANOTHER POINT!!!! WOOWOO:hihi:


i think we did score! (how do you earn points anyways?)

2 to 0

go home team!


i will now take a brief interlude to talk about my tank.

ahem...

ive been having a problem with one of my xp3's. not the leaking power cord (i've had that happen already). the little lid thing that holds the prop in place has been coming lose rather frequently. usually it happens after the filter stops and restarts like when the electricity flickers or goes out. sometimes it just happens for no reason. anyways, my wife called me at work to tell me the loud rattling noise was happening again so i told her to follow the power cord from the left filter and unplug it from the surge protector. I came home to find she unplugged both surge protectors and everything was off. :icon_neut


----------



## wkndracer

Sorry to read about the canister hassle happening, (always an aggravation) and never welcome.
While everything being turned off wasn't the preferred action, it shouldn't cause any further hiccup. Here I've turned things off to feed an adult tank forgetting the restart and not caught it until almost 48hrs later on a canister equipped system. Just turned everything back on and being worried tested daily afterwards,,, nothing went bananas. 

Pre panty posts you asked who owned the toys and that's us. Dustin got one first years ago, wife got hers then last year I picked one up. Dustin's went north for the last time this year as he is outgrowing it. One of my relatives is selling the 150 and I'm looking for a used 250-400 2wd for him before next July.

Happy to see pics when you have time.


----------



## chad320

Points are scored by posting pictures :hihi: We are total going to beat the awesome girls....wait, that sounded bad


----------



## orchidman

lol!

then we get another... check my journal!

i havent heard from either sara, kara, or laura lately


----------



## nonconductive

they're probably up to no good


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> they're probably up to no good


Last time these ladies disappeared we all got poetry...:icon_eek:. Hopefully they havent hooked Skylurker into it yet:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Sorry to read about the canister hassle happening, (always an aggravation) and never welcome.
> While everything being turned off wasn't the preferred action, it shouldn't cause any further hiccup. Here I've turned things off to feed an adult tank forgetting the restart and not caught it until almost 48hrs later on a canister equipped system. Just turned everything back on and being worried tested daily afterwards,,, nothing went bananas.
> 
> Pre panty posts you asked who owned the toys and that's us. Dustin got one first years ago, wife got hers then last year I picked one up. Dustin's went north for the last time this year as he is outgrowing it. One of my relatives is selling the 150 and I'm looking for a used 250-400 2wd for him before next July.
> 
> Happy to see pics when you have time.


they were only off for a couple hours or so. eveything is hunky dory



chad320 said:


> Last time these ladies disappeared we all got poetry...:icon_eek:. Hopefully they havent hooked Skylurker into it yet:hihi:


that makes me nervous


----------



## orchidman

uh-oh!


----------



## nonconductive

somethings wrong with my pump.










its been loud all day, louder than usual. it normally sounds like a jet engine, but now its just loud and sounds like ass. i took it apart and cleaned the prop assembly










and also cleaned all the filth off the fan. it was solid grey.










none of that worked. it says it never needs oiling, and i couldnt find an oil port. so what gives.... frustrated. its only been in use since december.

mike, mr industrial electrician any ideas? it works fine, just louder than it should be.

i cant find a manual anywhere online, if it comes down to it i might have to ship it to the wife's "opa's" shop and have him look at it.


----------



## wkndracer

Check the motor shaft for end play (shaft will move in and out of the motor housing when you pull/push) or side to side play when you try to wiggle the shaft. If your not seeing any wear grooves around the housing of the volute or chipped spots on the impellor blades then it's going to be the motor or a blockage of the intake suction to the pump. PITA crap that that the bearings in the motor don't receive oil based on hrs. as my little giant gets oil on the bearing and its listed as required. You can run the motor without the impeller housing put on it too just checking to see if it spins up and turns smoothly or not without the pump. The motor should torque up and run without any noise other than a hum unloaded.

Long distance trouble shooting is hit and miss (sorry)


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the quick reply!

i dont remember the shaft having any play in it when i took the fan off, the prop didnt have any chips and there wasnt anything unusual in the housing. dont think theres any blockage on the intake. after i cleaned everything its pushing water like its brand new again, just alot louder. it almost sounds like it would if it was leaning against the inside of the cabinet, but its not.

so if the bearings are sealed, it couldnt possibly need oiling could it?

ill take it apart again tomorrow after work and turn it on without the prop and stuff, and check for play in the shaft.

its weird, it was fine when i left for the store today, but when i came home it was loud. its loud enough i to wear i dont want to go downstairs.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> so if the bearings are sealed, it couldnt possibly need oiling could it?


 nope, sealed bearings are just that (sealed = non service) being life of the motor assembly with no service required. 

Any shaft play at all on this small a motor could indicate bearing wear in the motor. The only other option for causing the noise is impeller / volute clearance changes due to wear that create imbalances in the pressure of the pump head. If the pump is only 7 months old with a huge change in the noise level or performance I'd write customer service detailing the issue and see what they respond.

sorry to not be more helpful and hope you figure it out


----------



## Bahugo

Really sorry to hear about your pump.  Hope you figure it out, I would contact pacificcoast about it, at the very least they should have a pdf user manual they can send you if they can't give you an answer to what is wrong with it, or what to do. Just call and say you have had it for 7 months and it has always been as loud as a jet engine, but now it sounds like a honda civic with no exhaust! 

Bummer, I came in here and was going to be like "Non-C! I can't wait to show you my new layout for the 20g when I get pics up tomorrow! I was surprised how much anubias i actually had already, glad I didn't buy more!"


----------



## Zerocon

This thread may as well be in the off-topic section! Haha


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> nope, sealed bearings are just that (sealed = non service) being life of the motor assembly with no service required.
> 
> Any shaft play at all on this small a motor could indicate bearing wear in the motor. The only other option for causing the noise is impeller / volute clearance changes due to wear that create imbalances in the pressure of the pump head. If the pump is only 7 months old with a huge change in the noise level or performance I'd write customer service detailing the issue and see what they respond.
> 
> sorry to not be more helpful and hope you figure it out


actually you've been very helpful. i sent an email to pacific imports yesterday. im hoping its just the impeller assembly, will find out tonight when i take it apart. my wife's grandfather runs an electric motor repair shop, he's been doing it for like 60 years. so if pacific imports gives me the run around, he will fix it for free (hopefully). only problem is he's in northern indiana.

even with all the pump noise and racket from me dismantling stuff, those angels managed to get it on again, right in front of me. no shame.



Bahugo said:


> Really sorry to hear about your pump.  Hope you figure it out, I would contact pacificcoast about it, at the very least they should have a pdf user manual they can send you if they can't give you an answer to what is wrong with it, or what to do. Just call and say you have had it for 7 months and it has always been as loud as a jet engine, but now it sounds like a honda civic with no exhaust!
> 
> Bummer, I came in here and was going to be like "Non-C! I can't wait to show you my new layout for the 20g when I get pics up tomorrow! I was surprised how much anubias i actually had already, glad I didn't buy more!"


your analagy is about correct....so wheres the pics?



Zerocon said:


> This thread may as well be in the off-topic section! Haha


thats what makes it interesting!


----------



## sewingalot

Not that I am inclined to fixing problems (compound more issues than fix), but any time I've had problems with my filters, it was always a worn shaft/propellor. Right now, I have a _tiny _piece that is chipped on my eheim and the canister sounds like it's a propeller engine.

Oh, and since I see you missed us, here you go:


----------



## nonconductive

hahahaha. i knew you were up to no good. 

don't act like it was a casual trip to the movies. in reality you were discussing your plans for world dominance.


i guess you derserve a couple points for that.

edit. i just noticed mike wants his mom lol


----------



## sewingalot

I figured I should give you something since I've been gone for a while. :hihi: Luckily for you, this is just a layover for the day, and I'll be taking some more time off. (I know, you are crying sad, lonely tears.)

I'm just waiting for Mikie poo to see this. LOL. I'm going to be in TROUBLE. Haha.

And you are right, we are already coming up with a master plan to take over the PP team.


----------



## orchidman

AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH wrote a super long reply, but deleted it! im gonna die!



sewingalot said:


> Not that I am inclined to fixing problems (compound more issues than fix), but any time I've had problems with my filters, it was always a worn shaft/propellor. Right now, I have a _tiny _piece that is chipped on my eheim and the canister sounds like it's a propeller engine.
> 
> Oh, and since I see you missed us, here you go:


i knew something was up. i literally LOL'd haha fritos almost got spit on the computer! hhahah. i do have a few things to say to that though...

1)why is my head biggest??
2) why is my head yellow, with szquinty eyes?? lol how did you know i was asian? cuz i am
3)why does antwon get a sparkly pink head thing?
4) you guys didnt just innocently watch harry potter, if you did, you'd be dressed up! 
5) i know why, you were plotting and taking notes on world domination strategies!
6) where are your guy's names??


nonconductive said:


> hahahaha. i knew you were up to no good.
> 
> don't act like it was a casual trip to the movies. in reality you were discussing your plans for world dominance.
> 
> 
> i guess you derserve a couple points for that.
> 
> edit. i just noticed mike wants his mom lol


agreed. give them 1 point.... but they made my head biggest, so give them 2


----------



## nonconductive

dont you know mike is the secret weapon. he's going to weld some sort of torture device and wire it to a car battery. you'll be sorry!

also stupid me didnt realize what PP on chad's hat stood for.



sewingalot said:


> I figured I should give you something since I've been gone for a while. :hihi: Luckily for you, this is just a layover for the day, and I'll be taking some more time off. (I know, you are crying sad, lonely tears.)
> 
> I'm just waiting for Mikie poo to see this. LOL. I'm going to be in TROUBLE. Haha.
> 
> And you are right, we are already coming up with a master plan to take over the PP team.





orchidman said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH wrote a super long reply, but deleted it! im gonna die!
> 
> 
> 
> i knew something was up. i literally LOL'd haha fritos almost got spit on the computer! hhahah. i do have a few things to say to that though...
> 
> 1)why is my head biggest??
> 2) why is my head yellow, with szquinty eyes?? lol how did you know i was asian? cuz i am
> 3)why does antwon get a sparkly pink head thing?
> 4) you guys didnt just innocently watch harry potter, if you did, you'd be dressed up!
> 5) i know why, you were plotting and taking notes on world domination strategies!
> 6) where are your guy's names??
> 
> 
> agreed. give them 1 point.... but they made my head biggest, so give them 2


i can only answer 3.

I get a sparkly pink barrette because it symbolizes my authority.


----------



## orchidman

i guess that makes sense. you were the one with the original pink panties!

ps. i just realized our pictures have pink panties on <3


----------



## nonconductive

they look more like pink spandex shorts

edit: just for clarification i wasnt the original pink panty, i dont know how that even started lol


----------



## sewingalot

1)why is my head biggest??
Cause you said you have a fat head in your journal

2) why is my head yellow, with szquinty eyes?? lol how did you know i was asian? cuz i am
LOL, Bob! That is the :hihi: icon enlarged since you are fond of it. Nothing to do with race, lmao!

3)why does antwon get a sparkly pink head thing?
Cause he <3's me secretly. And see his profile picture. Any questions? The pink in the hair is to signify his PP authority.

4) you guys didnt just innocently watch harry potter, if you did, you'd be dressed up!
Only Kara saw HP that I know of, I've been hiding in a room covered in algae. 

5) i know why, you were plotting and taking notes on world domination strategies!
True, but we did this through facebook.

6) where are your guy's names??
We are too awesome for names. Plus, I was half out of it drawing this up. :hihi:

Antown - that was to keep the PG rating. I had to improvise. Panties would have been a little too revealing.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> 1)why is my head biggest??
> Cause you said you have a fat head in your journal


i just have to say, that is friggen funny


----------



## Karackle

pink panties, pink spandex shorts....is there really that much of a difference? :hihi: 

Also, obviously we didn't dress up for Harry Potter because we didn't go to the midnight show, everyone knows that's the only one you're allowed to dress up for. 

Non-C - sorry to hear about your pump! Keep us posted! 

Also I'm pretty sure the score is about 984752 awesome ladies, 2 pink panties because, let's face it, there's no way to beat that comic. BOOYA!


----------



## SkyGrl

That is all

Amy


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


>


I don't have blonde hair! :icon_surp I was born with bleach blonde hair though. :hihi: 

Did anybody hair about the baby that was born in texas? Texas state record for heaviest baby ever or something like that? 16 pound baby, 1 once. Random but thinking that I was born with bleach blonde hair made me think of it.


----------



## nonconductive

ahahaha good one amy.

thats another point for the not so awesome lady brigade.

and rich, thats a big baby.

i was born with black hair, it turned white like my sons. then when i became antisocial and lurked in the shadows it turned brownish. now its black again (like my soul).


----------



## sewingalot

Bahugo said:


> I don't have blonde hair! :icon_surp I was born with bleach blonde hair though. :hihi:
> 
> Did anybody hair about the baby that was born in texas? Texas state record for heaviest baby ever or something like that? 16 pound baby, 1 once. Random but thinking that I was born with bleach blonde hair made me think of it.


Creative license. You are the only one I haven't seen a picture of or in person, so you got the blonde curly hair. :biggrin:

And of course we saw the baby clear from here. I can't imagine...it's kind of a cute baby, too. 



nonconductive said:


> ahahaha good one amy.
> 
> thats another point for the not so awesome lady brigade.
> 
> and rich, thats a big baby.
> 
> i was born with black hair, it turned white like my sons. then when i became antisocial and lurked in the shadows it turned brownish. now its black again (like my soul).


Too late, we all know you are a teddy bear in dark clothing. Your 'dark soul' image is ruined. That was part of my evil master plan. :wink:

Haha, I was born with black hair. Strange. Luckily for me, the sun is bleaching out my hair and taking out a lot of the red for the summer. That and pony tails hide the rest of it. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Karackle said:


> pink panties, pink spandex shorts....is there really that much of a difference? :hihi:
> 
> Also, obviously we didn't dress up for Harry Potter because we didn't go to the midnight show, everyone knows that's the only one you're allowed to dress up for.
> 
> Non-C - sorry to hear about your pump! Keep us posted!
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure the score is about 984752 awesome ladies, 2 pink panties because, let's face it, there's no way to beat that comic. BOOYA!


yes!! there is a huge difference! you wouldnt know...





nonconductive said:


> ahahaha good one amy.
> 
> thats another point for the not so awesome lady brigade.
> 
> and rich, thats a big baby.
> 
> i was born with black hair, it turned white like my sons. then when i became antisocial and lurked in the shadows it turned brownish. now its black again (like my soul).


another point for the not so awesome ladies... we gotta talk antwon!



sewingalot said:


> Creative license. You are the only one I haven't seen a picture of or in person, so you got the blonde curly hair. :biggrin:
> 
> And of course we saw the baby clear from here. I can't imagine...it's kind of a cute baby, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, we all know you are a teddy bear in dark clothing. Your 'dark soul' image is ruined. That was part of my evil master plan. :wink:
> 
> Haha, I was born with black hair. Strange. Luckily for me, the sun is bleaching out my hair and taking out a lot of the red for the summer. That and pony tails hide the rest of it. :hihi:


ive never seen a picture of you.... unless the picture amy posted is you.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Creative license. You are the only one I haven't seen a picture of or in person, so you got the blonde curly hair. :biggrin:
> 
> And of course we saw the baby clear from here. I can't imagine...it's kind of a cute baby, too.


Is that like the Q I'm suppose to post a pic? :icon_lol:


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> pink panties, pink spandex shorts....is there really that much of a difference? :hihi:
> 
> Also, obviously we didn't dress up for Harry Potter because we didn't go to the midnight show, everyone knows that's the only one you're allowed to dress up for.
> 
> Non-C - sorry to hear about your pump! Keep us posted!
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure the score is about 984752 awesome ladies, 2 pink panties because, let's face it, there's no way to beat that comic. BOOYA!


 
lol booya.... that was like a slap to the face.



sewingalot said:


> Creative license. You are the only one I haven't seen a picture of or in person, so you got the blonde curly hair. :biggrin:
> 
> And of course we saw the baby clear from here. I can't imagine...it's kind of a cute baby, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Too late, we all know you are a teddy bear in dark clothing. Your 'dark soul' image is ruined. That was part of my evil master plan. :wink:
> 
> Haha, I was born with black hair. Strange. Luckily for me, the sun is bleaching out my hair and taking out a lot of the red for the summer. That and pony tails hide the rest of it. :hihi:


yea yea good guys wear black :hihi:



orchidman said:


> yes!! there is a huge difference! you wouldnt know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another point for the not so awesome ladies... we gotta talk antwon!
> 
> 
> 
> ive never seen a picture of you.... unless the picture amy posted is you.


i'm just trying to keep their spirits up, it's no fun being clobbered.

i'm not sure if i like being called antwon lol but i guess its my fault.

hahahaha you're right there is a huge difference, because pink spandex is just dumb.



Bahugo said:


> Is that like the Q I'm suppose to post a pic? :icon_lol:


ding! ding!


ok im going to dismantle that stupid pump again


----------



## orchidman

im insulted by the spandex comment... haha just kidding. only lime green spandex is acceptable roud: haha


----------



## nonconductive

ok i just took the wet end off and its back to the jet engine. now what do i have to buy a whole new front end?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Sara your comic definitely wins the internet! The boys can try for decades and never come close to it!! BOOYA!!! :biggrin:

And I'm the chick with the long curly hair. It's blonde-ish now b/c it's been summer beachin'. :icon_wink


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> now what do i have to buy a whole new front end?


Erm... isn't that a bit of a personal question?


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Erm... isn't that a bit of a personal question?


 da da tsssss. 


that was below the belt

i call foul

lol


----------



## nonconductive

i found out that the shaft on the impeller is loose. the front "knob" moves side to side, in & out, and spins. that weird ring of plastic isnt in the pictures i see on the web its almost like its not suppose to be there when i poke at it.










yet the back "knob" is stationary. i wonder if its supposed to be like that? its like 70 bucks for a new one.












old pic


----------



## orchidman

nice discus! point-PP only 978986 points to catch up!


----------



## nonconductive

another old pic










blyxa bush


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> nice discus! point-PP only 978986 points to catch up!


 
thanks! yea more points for the cool team.


......

i'm going to be so mad if i dish out $ for a new impeller and thats not the problem. the volute has some "scrape" marks, mike do you think that would need replacing too? if so that brings the cost up to $130.00. maybe i should just start injecting co2 a different way.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> thanks! yea more points for the cool team.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> i'm going to be so mad if i dish out $ for a new impeller and thats not the problem. the volute has some "scrape" marks, mike do you think that would need replacing too? if so that brings the cost up to $130.00. maybe i should just start injecting co2 a different way.


Is that all the pump is used for? I would imagine there is a cheaper alternative if it came down to 130$. I thought it was used for a sump or something.


----------



## nonconductive

it runs a 3 ft reactor attached to a spraybar running the length of the tank. i bought it with the intention of getting rid of my xp3's and running something like ocean clears along with the reactor.


----------



## chad320

First and foremost DONT GET AN OCEANCLEAR CANISTER!!! They wrk good but are a giant pita to clean.

Second, If Skylurker can post a picture of a cat, then i can post a picture of my new dogfish.

Third, We all know that Sewingalittle spent 26 hours straight drawing up that comic so they should be penalized for unnatural sleep loss of 988,986 points

Fourth, awww...give us another point for the cute little dogfish....


----------



## wkndracer

Hello Chad, I'm so sorry to see your new puppy killed your monkey how rude! (poor George)

Geez D that's a monster pump just for a reactor! Could use that for a sump return pump (hint hint hehe) With the loop flooded your reactor has zero head pressure on the return and a power head would push the water for a lot less wph consumption or cost. 

The impeller (if I'm correct) should run on a tight clearance but never rub against the volute housing. These little mag drives are different animals from a fixed shaft impeller pump in some respects so I'm no guru on them be any stretch. Did support reply yet?


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> First and foremost DONT GET AN OCEANCLEAR CANISTER!!! They wrk good but are a giant pita to clean.
> 
> Second, If Skylurker can post a picture of a cat, then i can post a picture of my new dogfish.
> 
> Third, We all know that Sewingalittle spent 26 hours straight drawing up that comic so they should be penalized for unnatural sleep loss of 988,986 points
> 
> Fourth, awww...give us another point for the cute little dogfish....


lol 

unnatural sleep loss. i bet she sleeps with one eye open. 

chad your prior warning put an end to that idea!

cute dog but i dont see any fins!



wkndracer said:


> Hello Chad, I'm so sorry to see your new puppy killed your monkey how rude!
> 
> Geez D that's a monster pump just for a reactor! Could use that for a sump return pump (hint hint hehe) With the loop flooded your reactor has zero head pressure on the return and a power head would push the water for a lot less wph consumption or cost.
> 
> The impeller (if I'm correct) should run on a tight clearance but never rub against the volute housing. These little mag drives are different animals from a fixed shaft impeller pump in some respects so I'm no guru on them be any stretch. Did support reply yet?


mike, i had a tiny little cheap one that i used for a long time, it finally broke so i found this one for like 1/2 off. the small one just wasnt pushing the flow i wanted either. with this thing, i _know_ co2 is getting pretty much everywhere in the tank via the 6' spray bar. plus i had dreams of canisters and UV sterilizers bouncing through my head haha.

if you want to come over and help build me a sump id be more than happy to use it for that! lol i really dont know much about them other than what a nice reefer lady explained to me, which i'm sure was a dumbed down version.

i got a response but that was before i knew it wasnt the motor. so im hoping to atleast get a new impeller. we'll see what the next response is.


----------



## chad320

You do realize that Supreme pumps give you the same volume and durability for the $$ right? For $130 you could get a Mag 12 that will push about the same volume. What are you getting with this one?


----------



## nonconductive

1550gph with 0 head. its pressure rated and comparable to iwaki. 

plus when we move into a house with a basement and i have racks of tanks (dreaming) i want it to run a main sump.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i bet she sleeps with one eye open.


also hugging my pillow tight.....exit light....enter night! :hihi:

Any word on your filter pump thing? You know I signed on just to check in with you and your dilemma, right?


----------



## plantbrain

I finally pulled my OC filters out of the 180, they are really great, wanna buy a pair?:icon_twis:hihi:

I finally got the wet/dry crammed in the cabinet below and am much happier, O2 shot up 1-2ppm and the surface scum is gone, the cleaning is easy, 2 small prefilter easy access sponges and then a few big blocks of foam in the sump.

Easy to clean, pore's get it once a week with the water change, the blocks ...maybe once a month or two?

Takes a few min, no bleaching and rising cartridges, no whacking the sealer lids with a soft blow hammer, dribbly mess etc.

Sure you do not wanna buy a OC filter????


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> also hugging my pillow tight.....exit light....enter night! :hihi:
> 
> Any word on your filter pump thing? You know I signed on just to check in with you and your dilemma, right?


Noooooooooooooo!!!! no no no no no no no no metallica in my thread.

ii'm still waiting for my their second response about the impeller.



plantbrain said:


> I finally pulled my OC filters out of the 180, they are really great, wanna buy a pair?:icon_twis:hihi:
> 
> I finally got the wet/dry crammed in the cabinet below and am much happier, O2 shot up 1-2ppm and the surface scum is gone, the cleaning is easy, 2 small prefilter easy access sponges and then a few big blocks of foam in the sump.
> 
> Easy to clean, pore's get it once a week with the water change, the blocks ...maybe once a month or two?
> 
> Takes a few min, no bleaching and rising cartridges, no whacking the sealer lids with a soft blow hammer, dribbly mess etc.
> 
> Sure you do not wanna buy a OC filter????


Tom, if you didnt make them sound so wonderful i would almost take you up on it. That and the fact the pump is messed up. You, mike and chad have me leaning towards a sump when the time comes.


----------



## TankZen

Aww that pup is cute.

....wow glad I didn't get an OC filter haha....


----------



## sewingalot

You started it.  I wish I understood sumps. I so want to do one, but I didn't understand how it works even after reading some of the basic articles.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> You started it.  I wish I understood sumps. I so want to do one, but I didn't understand how it works even after reading some of the basic articles.


Here's a pretty good article about it:Here


----------



## wkndracer

TankZen said:


> Aww that pup is cute.


Cute?!? didn't you look at the posted photo? that dog is a monkey killer!:hihi:

sumps are cool and cheaper/easier than dealing with canisters if your the handy type.


----------



## nonconductive

maybe next time i visit my mom in chicago i will bring back a 55 from her basement to be used for a sump in the future.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> maybe next time i visit my mom in chicago i will bring back a 55 from her basement to be used for a sump in the future.


And drop off a bushel of plants at your friendly neighbor's house right?


----------



## nonconductive

haha sure!


----------



## chad320

I have to agree on the sump. There is some controversy over the loss of Co2 but if you inject inline post sump and have a lid for your sump I would think the loss would be minimal. I did the OC thing for conveinence and it is NOT working as smoothly as I had hoped. iam also hesitant to put in another sump for flooding reasons. If you break siphon and pump the contents of your sump into your tank, it floods. There is a float device to prevent this but its ugly in the tank. Maybe you could rig it upside down in the sump? IDK? I havent owned a sump since 2001. I would love to hear the fool-proof method if anyone has discovered it yet. Any good word on your Iwaki yet?


----------



## 150EH

plantbrain said:


> I finally pulled my OC filters out of the 180, they are really great, wanna buy a pair?:icon_twis:hihi:
> 
> I finally got the wet/dry crammed in the cabinet below and am much happier, O2 shot up 1-2ppm and the surface scum is gone, the cleaning is easy, 2 small prefilter easy access sponges and then a few big blocks of foam in the sump.
> 
> Easy to clean, pore's get it once a week with the water change, the blocks ...maybe once a month or two?
> 
> Takes a few min, no bleaching and rising cartridges, no whacking the sealer lids with a soft blow hammer, dribbly mess etc.
> 
> Sure you do not wanna buy a OC filter????


I never really tried this method of filtration and really only thought about trying it years ago when I was thinking of a reef tank, but it seems to be a very good way to go from what I'm reading here and elsewhere.

Does anyone have a link to the ideal sump set up and how to use it properly???


----------



## sewingalot

After spending like forever last night on researching sumps, I finally understand them. They now have ways to prevent flooding, and a bunch of fantastic videos on you tube. It's all in how you decide to drain the tank and place the pump I am finding. Totally doing this on my 33 gallon now.  Thanks for the idea.

How is the tank doing, nonc? And what's the status on your pump?


----------



## wkndracer

bwahahaha welcome back to reality from the world of more $$$ and more hassles.
With a drilled tank and weirs built into it even if the power fails the sump has enough free board not to flood over into the cabinet. I actually eliminate flow shutting off the return pump when feeding flake. Eliminating splash and adding lids CO2 loss is a huge joke of internet BS and old design wet/dry along with myth. Surface scum build up is imposable too. The key is in how you choose to drain the tank to the sump, the sump itself is simple. Flooded main drains and a backup safety drain is the best design imo.


----------



## 150EH

That sound good to people who know a little about sumps but I'm totally in the dark and need all the info, do you have good source.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Um, why are ya'll enabling his irrelevant sump discussion instead of demanding pics????


Slackers!!!


----------



## sewingalot

150eh - best article I've been given:
http://www.melevsreef.com/what_sump.html

I'm sure you'll love these videos, the music sucks, but it explains how to build an elaborate model pretty well: http://www.brettsreef.com/index.php/how-to-build-a-sump-with-baffles/

http://www.brettsreef.com/index.php/how-a-saltwater-aquarium-sump-works/

And some good articles. http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/bcorsettingup/a/aa020298sumps.htm

I'm sure that nonc won't mind the links in his journal. 

(I know, right, Laura? We should be harassing for pictures and not talking aquarium stuff.)


----------



## wkndracer

My drain design I wouldn't do again (would add a third) but it's here and it works very well knowing the limitations. Build thread on the sump and follow up thread on the 110g in house here on TPT. 

I do need pics of 'my tank' posted based on the current thread tittle LOL


----------



## 150EH

Give us PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and thanks for the link sewingalot, I mean PICS, PICS, PICS.


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, so starting tomorrow, I'm going to need to take a week or so off from the forum to get some things taken care of and it would be greatly appreciated, my dear friend, Damon (since everyone knows your given, now), if you would so kindly post some pictures for all our benefit. As it would also be great for me to look at when I am back in forum land. And a picture of those long finned cories would be much loved and treasured.

i even put my words in poor grammar stylings just for you.  

I am sure hopeful you will appreciate my need for pictures even more now. If I come back and there is (am bad at saying is instead of 'are' in real life, so I thought you'd appreciate the fact I have really poor grammar in reality) no pictures and fun things to read in your thread, I shall cry myself drowned.

How is that for a beg/request for photos? And just in case that doesn't work....

May I please have some pretty pictures of your gorgeous tank to look at when I come back online within a fortnight? Pretty please with a cherry on top?  <3, xoxo and whatever else you want in order to see some pictures posted soon?

And for good measure:

_Damon,
my pal, my main planted tank man,
Please take photographs for your puny friend,
Don't make me beg until the end....
All I want is one little picture or two,
I'm not even asking for pictures of your whole zoo.
Please, I beg, for when I return, 
give me pictures so tears in my eyes will not burn.
For looking at your tank is what we all truly yearn.
Have you yet that to learn?_


Enjoy your time away from me. Be sure to pester Chad, Rich, Bob, Mike, Laura and Kara for me. And anyone else you can think of that needs annoyed. :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

Okee Dokee not only did I clean them all, but I posted pics of nearly all my tanks.
Due to the geographical location (southern and northern exposures) some are harder to photograph than others so I did the best I can for you Sara.


----------



## chad320

Damon???? Dang, and all this time I thought it was Icabod . I guess the next time I mail you a package it will have to be changed :hihi: And, YES!!!< lets see some of those pics of the cories!!!


----------



## Karackle

YEAH LONG FINNED CORY PICS PLEEEAAASSEEE

So you guys have me wanting to build a sump, just because it sounds like a fun project. Only I was thinking about it and for planted tanks, sumps actually make more sense for SMALL tanks to increase the water volume. So now I have these grand plans of daisy-chaining my 5 and 10g tanks together (thanks for the idea Wkndracer) and having them dump into a sump so I can increase the volume and stabilize the 5g once and for all! HAHAHAHA I'll never have time to do and there's not really a good spot for it where the tanks are right now......but now the idea is in my head and it's STUCK there. 

So just for that, I require pictures as payment for making me come up with a crazy plan that I will no doubt try and probably I will spill gallons of water all over my lovely hardwood floors that will leak through to the kitchen :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

long fins. best out of like 50 tries.



















i havent had a chance to be on much. i have alot of reading to do.


----------



## Karackle

Yyayyyy!!! Pretty!


----------



## Bahugo

Nice pics! Cory cats are a pain in the butt to get a picture of.


----------



## wkndracer

Wahoo! The tank janitor lives!

nice looking fish, how large a group are you going to keep?


----------



## 10gallonplanted

They look deformed lol.


----------



## nonconductive

yea i dont typically like long finned fish that dont have them normally.

mike i bought a group of 6 at our last swap.

their home:


----------



## nonconductive

some ugly leaves


----------



## nonconductive

cleared alot of emersed growth










kompakt


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Bahugo

Panda cory's WOOT! lol
nice pics!


----------



## orchidman

NOOO!!! shouldve gone with the the julii cories!


----------



## firefiend

Emerald Cories FTW!!


----------



## chad320

Wow Icabod, you are getting quite the diversity of plants in there. I see the parvas are doing good. It looks like you are about due for the giant blyxa trim. Are those nana petites next to them? You sure are getting good with your camera BTW, nice job on the pics


----------



## Karackle

PICTURES! YAY!!! WOOHOO!!! 

I was dying laughing when I saw the post of the ugly leaves, not because you have ugly leaves (we've all got those, silly anubii!....anubiuses?), but because I was thinking of the thought process behind that one, i bet you were thinking "heh heh heh they want pictures? I'll give them pictures! but that doesn't mean I'll give them awesome pictures of my gorgeous pleco, MUAHAHAHA" but then it was shortly followed by awesome pictures of the healthy parts of your tank and your pretty fish and new plant diversity. So, you see, we win again! :hihi: 

in all seriousness though, tank is looking great and I do think your pleco is gorgeous. Did the fish get all excited by the "sunlight" when you cleared some of the emersed growth?


----------



## nonconductive

sumps, sumps, sumps. definately going to re-read mike's build and also the links posted.



sewingalot said:


> Okay, so starting tomorrow, I'm going to need to take a week or so off from the forum to get some things taken care of and it would be greatly appreciated, my dear friend, Damon (since everyone knows your given, now), if you would so kindly post some pictures for all our benefit. As it would also be great for me to look at when I am back in forum land. And a picture of those long finned cories would be much loved and treasured.
> 
> i even put my words in poor grammar stylings just for you.
> 
> I am sure hopeful you will appreciate my need for pictures even more now. If I come back and there is (am bad at saying is instead of 'are' in real life, so I thought you'd appreciate the fact I have really poor grammar in reality) no pictures and fun things to read in your thread, I shall cry myself drowned.
> 
> How is that for a beg/request for photos? And just in case that doesn't work....
> 
> May I please have some pretty pictures of your gorgeous tank to look at when I come back online within a fortnight? Pretty please with a cherry on top?  <3, xoxo and whatever else you want in order to see some pictures posted soon?
> 
> And for good measure:
> 
> _Damon,_
> _my pal, my main planted tank man,_
> _Please take photographs for your puny friend,_
> _Don't make me beg until the end...._
> _All I want is one little picture or two,_
> _I'm not even asking for pictures of your whole zoo._
> _Please, I beg, for when I return, _
> _give me pictures so tears in my eyes will not burn._
> _For looking at your tank is what we all truly yearn._
> _Have you yet that to learn?_
> 
> 
> Enjoy your time away from me. Be sure to pester Chad, Rich, Bob, Mike, Laura and Kara for me. And anyone else you can think of that needs annoyed. :hihi:


thanks for dumbing yourself down to my level:hihi:

your smooth talking must have worked because i felt compelled to post pics even though i was in complete misery.





wkndracer said:


> Okee Dokee not only did I clean them all, but I posted pics of nearly all my tanks.
> Due to the geographical location (southern and northern exposures) some are harder to photograph than others so I did the best I can for you Sara.


in other words, he's not driving to indiana just to photograph his vacation tank.



chad320 said:


> Damon???? Dang, and all this time I thought it was Icabod . I guess the next time I mail you a package it will have to be changed :hihi: And, YES!!!< lets see some of those pics of the cories!!!


 
haha Icabod, thats actually one i havent heard yet. i do like it though, so you won't find any resistance from me.


Karackle said:


> YEAH LONG FINNED CORY PICS PLEEEAAASSEEE
> 
> So you guys have me wanting to build a sump, just because it sounds like a fun project. Only I was thinking about it and for planted tanks, sumps actually make more sense for SMALL tanks to increase the water volume. So now I have these grand plans of daisy-chaining my 5 and 10g tanks together (thanks for the idea Wkndracer) and having them dump into a sump so I can increase the volume and stabilize the 5g once and for all! HAHAHAHA I'll never have time to do and there's not really a good spot for it where the tanks are right now......but now the idea is in my head and it's STUCK there.
> 
> So just for that, I require pictures as payment for making me come up with a crazy plan that I will no doubt try and probably I will spill gallons of water all over my lovely hardwood floors that will leak through to the kitchen :hihi:


i bet if you followed mike's instructions there wouldnt be any spillage.



Karackle said:


> Yyayyyy!!! Pretty!


thanks!



Bahugo said:


> Panda cory's WOOT! lol
> nice pics!


thanks! 


orchidman said:


> NOOO!!! shouldve gone with the the julii cories!


hah! how did i know you were going to say that.



firefiend said:


> Emerald Cories FTW!!


i believe that puts PP to infinity and one.




chad320 said:


> Wow Icabod, you are getting quite the diversity of plants in there. I see the parvas are doing good. It looks like you are about due for the giant blyxa trim. Are those nana petites next to them? You sure are getting good with your camera BTW, nice job on the pics


the kompakt is just being held for a friend, though i might accidentally keep some of it. hehe
the tiny little plants are M minuta, not sure if thats what you're looking at though.





Karackle said:


> PICTURES! YAY!!! WOOHOO!!!
> 
> I was dying laughing when I saw the post of the ugly leaves, not because you have ugly leaves (we've all got those, silly anubii!....anubiuses?), but because I was thinking of the thought process behind that one, i bet you were thinking "heh heh heh they want pictures? I'll give them pictures! but that doesn't mean I'll give them awesome pictures of my gorgeous pleco, MUAHAHAHA" but then it was shortly followed by awesome pictures of the healthy parts of your tank and your pretty fish and new plant diversity. So, you see, we win again! :hihi:
> 
> in all seriousness though, tank is looking great and I do think your pleco is gorgeous. Did the fish get all excited by the "sunlight" when you cleared some of the emersed growth?


haha kara, i shall neither confirm nor deny that was what i was thinking.

not sure if the fish were excited , but it seems the anubias are because there's some new leaf action going on.

...............


spent the last few days in bed spewing fire and blood from my groin. kidney stones with a UTI is NOT fun. 2nd or 3rd time this year. just keeps getting more and more frequent. something still hurts on top of the UTI. 

then after i gave birth to a shark's tooth i found out i'm going to be a dad again. wife's due in april.


----------



## nonconductive

oh yea, been going back and forth with pacific coast about a replacement impeller. sent pics of everything and i might get lucky and get a new impeller without having to send them the old one. been waiting on the final word since monday.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> spent the last few days in bed spewing fire and blood from my groin. kidney stones with a UTI is NOT fun. 2nd or 3rd time this year. just keeps getting more and more frequent. something still hurts on top of the UTI.
> 
> then after i gave birth to a shark's tooth i found out i'm going to be a dad again. wife's due in april.


Congrats on the successful birth on the sharks tooth. Hope your UTI goes away, are you a big spinach eater? 



> People prone to forming calcium oxalate stones may be asked by their doctor to limit or avoid certain foods if their urine contains an excess of oxalate.
> High-oxalate foods-higher to lower
> 
> 
> rhubarb
> spinach
> beets
> swiss chard
> wheat germ
> soybean crackers
> peanuts
> okra
> chocolate
> black Indian tea
> sweet potatoes
> Foods that have medium amounts of oxalate may be eaten in limited amounts.
> Medium-oxalate foods-higher to lower
> 
> 
> grits
> grapes
> celery
> green pepper
> red raspberries
> fruit cake
> strawberries
> marmalade
> liver
> Source: The Oxalosis and Hyperoxaluria Foundation .


I'm sure you have probably seen all that by now, just thought I'd throw it out there. 

Congratulations about your wife!!!! I think you need to be sure it's initials are P.P or just call him Rich! :hihi::red_mouth


----------



## wkndracer

WOOT! congrats on another family member!
Sympathy on all other events and dilemmas

tank as always looks really good


----------



## orchidman

Owch! Nuff said 


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Congrats on the successful birth on the sharks tooth. Hope your UTI goes away, are you a big spinach eater?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you have probably seen all that by now, just thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> Congratulations about your wife!!!! I think you need to be sure it's initials are P.P or just call him Rich! :hihi::red_mouth


It may have been birthed, but i wouldnt call it successful. I've read all that stuff before, but thanks for posting. 

not a big spinach eater, not really big on any of those foods besides sweet potatos and pickled beets (YUM!)

and thanks! 

Peter Paul



wkndracer said:


> WOOT! congrats on another family member!
> Sympathy on all other events and dilemmas
> 
> tank as always looks really good


thanks and thanks!



orchidman said:


> Owch! Nuff said
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


indeed.


----------



## Karackle

Congratulations to you and your wife on the good news!

Sorry to hear about the spewing of fire and blood and subsequent birth of a sharks tooth through an opening where sharks teeth should definitely not be though....that's sounds intensely not fun. I hope it gets better soon. I know how much pain _just_ a UTI can cause.....I can't imagine the rest!




nonconductive said:


> sumps, sumps, sumps. definately going to re-read mike's build and also the links posted.
> 
> i bet if you followed mike's instructions there wouldnt be any spillage.


Yeah, that's probably true. But then, I'm prone to clumsiness :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> haha kara, i shall neither confirm nor deny that was what i was thinking.
> 
> not sure if the fish were excited , but it seems the anubias are because there's some new leaf action going on.


Hahahaha that's as good as an admission of guilt :hihi: Glad to hear the anubias are doing extra well too!!!


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Enjoy your time away from me. Be sure to pester Chad, Rich, Bob, Mike, Laura and Kara for me. And anyone else you can think of that needs annoyed. :hihi:


I think I am going to be a tattle tail and tell Sara you didn't pester me in my journal Non-C! Lol, I uploaded some pics, my journal feels so lame now that I can't use photobucket! :icon_frow


----------



## Hyzer

Full tank shot? Beautiful tank. Yarp.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> spent the last few days in bed spewing fire and blood from my groin. kidney stones with a UTI is NOT fun. 2nd or 3rd time this year. just keeps getting more and more frequent. something still hurts on top of the UTI.
> 
> then after i gave birth to a shark's tooth i found out i'm going to be a dad again. wife's due in april.


Congrats and Congrats! 

At least the pain of passing a kidney stone won't last as long as HAVING another kid! :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> At least the pain of passing a kidney stone won't last as long as HAVING another kid! :hihi:


OMG! Bwahahahaha!


(I luv my kids,, excuse me while I go kill one of them)


----------



## msjinkzd

nonconductive said:


> im not harsh at all!
> 
> 
> 
> wooo wooo wooo back up the boat. I said i was going to throw panties at Rachel when shes at our club meeting next month. I never said i wore them (youre confusing me with chad)
> 
> my wife does have a pink camera im forced to use, so maybe thats where the pink came from. i will have to go back and look.
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT a minute! How did I get mixed up in this great panty debate? :angel:


----------



## orchidman

youll have to show me the ones non-c threw at you. when i come over monday! ROFL


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> youll have to show me the ones non-c threw at you. when i come over monday! ROFL


How come you live close to people! I wish I could go to somebodies house Monday  And get to scour peoples tanks too find something.


----------



## chad320

Dont be scared, cmon over! I promise the pink panties are just the name of the team :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Dont be scared, cmon over! I promise the pink panties are just the name of the team :hihi:


Hmph So close yet so far away! :icon_mad:


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife on the good news!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the spewing of fire and blood and subsequent birth of a sharks tooth through an opening where sharks teeth should definitely not be though....that's sounds intensely not fun. I hope it gets better soon. I know how much pain _just_ a UTI can cause.....I can't imagine the rest!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's probably true. But then, I'm prone to clumsiness :hihi:
> 
> 
> Hahahaha that's as good as an admission of guilt :hihi: Glad to hear the anubias are doing extra well too!!!


thank you kara!



Bahugo said:


> I think I am going to be a tattle tail and tell Sara you didn't pester me in my journal Non-C! Lol, I uploaded some pics, my journal feels so lame now that I can't use photobucket! :icon_frow


traitor!



Hyzer said:


> Full tank shot? Beautiful tank. Yarp.


maybe get one up thisd weekend. thanks!



lauraleellbp said:


> Congrats and Congrats!
> 
> At least the pain of passing a kidney stone won't last as long as HAVING another kid! :hihi:


thanks!

another shot below the belt! lol



wkndracer said:


> OMG! Bwahahahaha!
> 
> 
> (I luv my kids,, excuse me while I go kill one of them)


lol

i dont know what was more funny, laura's comment or mike's response. 



msjinkzd said:


> WAIT a minute! How did I get mixed up in this great panty debate? :angel:


you were drafted by the awesome ladies.



orchidman said:


> youll have to show me the ones non-c threw at you. when i come over monday! ROFL


hah! i'm not really going to throw any. my wife would be mad when they came up missing.



Bahugo said:


> How come you live close to people! I wish I could go to somebodies house Monday  And get to scour peoples tanks too find something.


i was going to say theres always chad!



chad320 said:


> Dont be scared, cmon over! I promise the pink panties are just the name of the team :hihi:


hahaha
in reality he just cant get the panties over his cast/foot.



Bahugo said:


> Hmph So close yet so far away! :icon_mad:


make a trip to starved rock!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> How come you live close to people! I wish I could go to somebodies house Monday  And get to scour peoples tanks too find something.


ROFL! i used to think nobody lived near me!



chad320 said:


> Dont be scared, cmon over! I promise the pink panties are just the name of the team :hihi:


PHEW! im so relieved



nonconductive said:


> hah! i'm not really going to throw any. my wife would be mad when they came up missing.



i thought they were already thrown. i thought it was a past event


----------



## nonconductive

next thursday!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Bahugo

Non-C I think you have some plants growing out of your tank!:hihi::tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Non-C I think you have some plants growing out of your tank!:hihi::tongue:


 
i didnt notice :icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

one of my friend joe's 55's (nice bridge)










his clown loaches are like half a foot and over ten years old.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i didnt notice :icon_eek:


I'm very glad I pointed that out for you then! :hihi::icon_lol:

Are you feeling better?


----------



## nonconductive

his Julidochromis ornatus and some weird marine looking red algae










yuck!


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> I'm very glad I pointed that out for you then! :hihi::icon_lol:
> 
> Are you feeling better?


yea pretty much, thanks for asking!


----------



## nonconductive

hey batgirl, if you're real nice maybe i will scrape you some red stuff and mail it to you.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice thumbtack!









That emersed tank is awesome. Do you know what the plants are? What are the lights on this tank with the emersed plants, by the way? Any filter, and when is the last time you put water in there? 



nonconductive said:


> hey batgirl, if you're real nice maybe i will scrape you some red stuff and mail it to you.


HAHAHAHAHA! I totally looked at that and was like - I wonder if I could talk him into getting me some algae (by the way paper towels don't work that great as it destroys many of the frustule of diatoms ). Meanwhile, everyone else is looking at the gorgeous Julidochromis ornatus. :icon_redf

I don't dumb myself down for you, by the way. I am this dumb. :thumbsup: Don't believe me, just ask Mike, he met me (he and his wife also heard my potty mouth). :icon_eek:

P.S. All the photos are simply wonderful! Thanks so much for taking them for us. I do believe I am safe from drowning in tears (for now). I am honestly intrigued, admiring, and fascinated by your emersed plants. Oh - and I love your expensive ADA scissors. :hihi: Makes me feel better about using cuticle scissors (and even safety scissors) in my own tanks.

I love the bridge, it's lovely. Truly, it's nice to see something different for a change. That tank is pretty awesome.

By the way, did I mention how great you look in the reflections? (Sucking up for algae samples. )


----------



## nonconductive

looking for reflections..................


----------



## nonconductive

im not even sure if that red stuff is soft or hard. it seems like it would be pretty hard. next time i go over there ill try scraping some off.

i have a few more pictures from his house to upload. next time i go over ill take pics of some different tanks. he's an african nut. did i mention he has like 300 birds?

those arent some lame, wimpy, sissified ADA eyebrow trimmers. those are $1000.00 heavy duty pruning shears! they just look like regular scissors.

that emersed tank just has 2 t-8 shoplight sitting on top of it. the plants acually grow up and around the light. i never open the shade much in this room either. weird.
i fill it up to the top and when 3 or 4 inches evaporates i prune it and refill it. its upstairs, and i have drag r/o jugs upstairs and i'm lazy otherwise it'd be filled up all the time.


----------



## sewingalot

Reflection.....
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/Picture456.jpg

Sounds like me. I so neglect my 15 gallon tank. I have a feeling, it's going to be the other way around if I ever get this room finished. Looking at it, I'm curious to see what that stuff is. What a weird person I've become.

African cichlids? My husband thought they were cute, but prefers the South American because of their names, no joke! Jack Dempsey, Convict, Oscar, Green Terror....

I like the red handles, but wouldn't pink be better suited for you? Haha, I used eyebrow trimmers, too. And my sewing scissors.....and nail clippers...

300 birds? I had one cockatiel or however you spell it. She would drop seeds in my tank and they actually grew. We could call that my first planted tank. After hearing that bird say "Sara, mere" (mere is hick for come here) 80000 times, my mom got sick of it and gave her away. LOL. 

Oh, planted tanks.....that is too cool that you can grow that tank like that with no issues. I really need to learn your method of growing plants. It's even less involved than mine.

Are you still dosing the 125?

Are you ready to try downoi again since you are dosing a bit? I have it growing out my ears.


----------



## orchidman

Rofl


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Oh, planted tanks.....that is too cool that you can grow that tank like that with no issues. I really need to learn your method of growing plants. It's even less involved than mine.
> 
> Are you still dosing the 125?
> 
> Are you ready to try downoi again since you are dosing a bit? I have it growing out my ears.


LoL, I think we could all benefit from knowing Non-C's secrets! I think he doses some plant-roids (plant steriods, see what i did there so original) in his sump. 

Well, I already claimed the left ears worth of downoi so Damon can have the Right ears worth. What is the dosing regime for "plants emersed in the ear"? 

My jokes are so horrible today. I am ashamed at how lame and sarcastic they are. See what happens when I post after watching family guy. :fish1:


----------



## orchidman

just thought i'd say hi


----------



## sewingalot

Poor Rich. Lame jokes are really my specialty, so you need to work on that. Family guy is awesome (except the lame Star Wars season finales), I loved the movie! You'll get some downoi, but now I want some CRS babies. So cute! :hihi:

I think he feeds them tear drops from reading my beautiful poetry.


----------



## orchidman

well you inspired me to write a terrible poem! haha hope it earns me ( err.. us? some points.. but most likely I will end up losing the points. but its short, so it shouldnt be that terrible... im getting second thoughts about this 

PP vs awesome ladies

a friendly battle
fought to the death
where sides will share
their loots and spoils
whilst all the while plotting for revenge


----------



## chad320

I dont care whose side you are on, those are points for the PP team


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> i dont care whose side you are on, those are points for the pp team


woot woot!


----------



## sewingalot

NICE! You win for tonight, but that doesn't mean it's over. Good job on the poem, by the way.  Quite good really. Oh and "HI! Icabod!"


----------



## chad320

Icabod is sulking with bartholemeau. Quit teasing them, they are busy getting pictures ready to post...:drool:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Reflection.....
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/Picture456.jpg
> 
> Sounds like me. I so neglect my 15 gallon tank. I have a feeling, it's going to be the other way around if I ever get this room finished. Looking at it, I'm curious to see what that stuff is. What a weird person I've become.
> 
> African cichlids? My husband thought they were cute, but prefers the South American because of their names, no joke! Jack Dempsey, Convict, Oscar, Green Terror....
> 
> I like the red handles, but wouldn't pink be better suited for you? Haha, I used eyebrow trimmers, too. And my sewing scissors.....and nail clippers...
> 
> 300 birds? I had one cockatiel or however you spell it. She would drop seeds in my tank and they actually grew. We could call that my first planted tank. After hearing that bird say "Sara, mere" (mere is hick for come here) 80000 times, my mom got sick of it and gave her away. LOL.
> 
> Oh, planted tanks.....that is too cool that you can grow that tank like that with no issues. I really need to learn your method of growing plants. It's even less involved than mine.
> 
> Are you still dosing the 125?
> 
> 
> Are you ready to try downoi again since you are dosing a bit? I have it growing out my ears.


 
gah! reflections...... so i guess i'm really not a bloodsucker. hmmmm.... we never see your reflections, lost girl.

i guess my method for 2nd floor tanks is called laziness. i can get away with it keeping easy plants.

everytime i do a top off after the water evaporates down 3 or 4 inches, my apistos spawn.

i'll try it again. when you gave it to me before, my tank was going through a rough time.




Bahugo said:


> LoL, I think we could all benefit from knowing Non-C's secrets! I think he doses some plant-roids (plant steriods, see what i did there so original) in his sump.
> 
> Well, I already claimed the left ears worth of downoi so Damon can have the Right ears worth. What is the dosing regime for "plants emersed in the ear"?
> 
> My jokes are so horrible today. I am ashamed at how lame and sarcastic they are. See what happens when I post after watching family guy. :fish1:


lol...

the roids are in the dirt, man!



orchidman said:


> just thought i'd say hi


Hi!



sewingalot said:


> Poor Rich. Lame jokes are really my specialty, so you need to work on that. Family guy is awesome (except the lame Star Wars season finales), I loved the movie! You'll get some downoi, but now I want some CRS babies. So cute! :hihi:
> 
> I think he feeds them tear drops from reading my beautiful poetry.


hahahahaha... tear drops of despair



orchidman said:


> well you inspired me to write a terrible poem! haha hope it earns me ( err.. us? some points.. but most likely I will end up losing the points. but its short, so it shouldnt be that terrible... im getting second thoughts about this
> 
> PP vs awesome ladies
> 
> a friendly battle
> fought to the death
> where sides will share
> their loots and spoils
> whilst all the while plotting for revenge


haha BOB, awesome poem. 

now that we have a poet on our side, you can challenge batgirl to a duel.



chad320 said:


> I dont care whose side you are on, those are points for the PP team


heck yes they are!



orchidman said:


> woot woot!





sewingalot said:


> NICE! You win for tonight, but that doesn't mean it's over. Good job on the poem, by the way.  Quite good really. Oh and "HI! Icabod!"


that reminds me of old GI Joe cartoons.

"Joe you may have one this battle, but the war is not over" - Cobra Commander



chad320 said:


> Icabod is sulking with bartholemeau. Quit teasing them, they are busy getting pictures ready to post...:drool:


bartholemeau..... lol. 

yea stop teasing me , girls! (i'm sensitive)

i uploaded a few more and will post shortly.


----------



## nonconductive

joe's albino ornatus??


















Julidochromis regani?? & something else. i'm not good on africans









frontosa burundi. he has 40 of them


----------



## lauraleellbp

Um, no.

Post pics of other peoples' tanks does NOT substitute...


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> Um, no.
> 
> Post pics of other peoples' tanks does NOT substitute...


why? I post pics of Sara's fish and no one complains.


----------



## nonconductive

would it help if i lied and said they were my own?

haha mike
and FYI laura, i post pics of mike's tank all the time!

don't be mad just because your team stinks.


----------



## chad320

Haha, those are some awesome fish pictures!!! i really like the albino ones. I always like the weird albino fish for some reason the ugly little critters.

Yeah laura, dont be jealous that were have practically removed the "awesome" from your team name :hihi: You guys will be reduced to just "the ladies" pretty soon


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> i really like the albino ones. I always like the weird albino fish for some reason the ugly little critters.


did someone say they like me?










or me?










or me?


----------



## nonconductive

nice cory mike!

chad, i think everytime we score so many points we should deduct a letter from the "awesome ladies"
so by now the should be "aweso ladies"


----------



## msjinkzd

what a chubby cory!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> nice cory mike!
> 
> chad, i think everytime we score so many points we should deduct a letter from the "awesome ladies"
> so by now the should be "aweso ladies"


thanx D actually it's two, not the same fish in both pics.

Bwahahaha! check Chads thread and (imo) now it's just: ladies
5 points and no picture, until you close your eyes after reading it and tell me you can't see what it will look/sound like in the moonlight LMAO 

(I'm up for it! During our 1 month winter here LOL)


----------



## nonconductive

well then nice 2 corys mike! they look really healthy, happy & plump (like rachel said)

edit.. haha just read chad's thread lol


----------



## wkndracer

BTW those 2 cory along with 2 DDV angels and 3 LFBBN are in your new tank.:hihi:

so they are your fish :icon_roll


----------



## chad320

Oh boy, im scared to go read mine now :hihi: Those are some "extra healthy" cories. Those make mine look super skinny! They are starting to fall into the Weeble Wobble category


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the new fish! (and tank)


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> chad, i think everytime we score so many points we should deduct a letter from the "awesome ladies"
> so by now the should be "aweso ladies"


Lol, I think they are down to "some ladies" bahahahahaha!!!:icon_bigg


----------



## nonconductive

lol... thats even better


----------



## orchidman

ROFL that is one pudgy cory! i live that word..pudgy..


----------



## nonconductive

can't wait til thursay night! Have rachel bringing me some emerald eyes and some redlines.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> stop being so hard on your tank, it's awesome. i think if you follow through with your plan, then LEAVE IT ALONE it'll be pretty darn sweet.


You were late in telling me this.


----------



## nonconductive

i dont see the pic!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> can't wait til thursay night! Have rachel bringing me some emerald eyes and some redlines.


i was there today. and let me say all the fish looked spectacular, but the emerald eye rasboras looked especially awesome!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i was there today. and let me say all the fish looked spectacular, but the emerald eye rasboras looked especially awesome!


 
you lucky dog. all the fish rooms here are full of african cichlids. I've been eyeing up batgirl's emerald's and decided since i have 2 fishless tanks i might as well stock them. would love to put a ton in my 125 but thats after the stupid discus and angels go bye bye. I'm getting rid of the discus eventually because they're lame, like discus people. and you know theyre soooooooo sensitive they need all these special requirements :icon_roll ......just a big gaudy circle that swims around and craps..... woopie doo. 

speaking of angels i have 2 sets of wigglers, and this is the longest theyve lasted so far. both sets of parents have been moving them around the tank daily.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you lucky dog. all the fish rooms here are full of african cichlids. I've been eyeing up batgirl's emerald's and decided since i have 2 fishless tanks i might as well stock them. would love to put a ton in my 125 but thats after the stupid discus and angels go bye bye. I'm getting rid of the discus eventually because they're lame, like discus people. and you know theyre soooooooo sensitive they need all these special requirements :icon_roll ......just a big gaudy circle that swims around and craps..... woopie doo.



I despise my discus too, even when I had 5. They should be nicknamed "the PMS fish"... If you look at them wrong they hate life for a day. Kate has to make sure the discus wakes up when she feeds the fish worms or else it gets all huffy puffy after the fish eat and is like "durrr durrr where did all da worms go, where did they go"

I enjoy my angelfish though.


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha.

i like angels too... their owners are not typically full of crap or themselves.

do you still have your swimming circle of circus barf?


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> I'm getting rid of the discus eventually because they're lame, like discus people. and you know theyre soooooooo sensitive they need all these special requirements :icon_roll ......just a big gaudy circle that swims around and craps..... woopie doo.
> 
> speaking of angels i have 2 sets of wigglers, and this is the longest theyve lasted so far. both sets of parents have been moving them around the tank daily.


Moving and hiding them trying to maintain control.

I spit some coffee on the keyboard reading this post the first time and due to little angels being included refrained from responding at the time.



Bahugo said:


> I despise my discus too, even when I had 5. They should be nicknamed "the PMS fish"... If you look at them wrong they hate life for a day. Kate has to make sure the discus wakes up when she feeds the fish worms or else it gets all huffy puffy after the fish eat and is like "durrr durrr where did all da worms go, where did they go"
> 
> I enjoy my angelfish though.





nonconductive said:


> hahaha.
> swimming circle of circus barf?


 Thinking I'll quit thinking how cute young discus are LOL


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahaha.
> 
> i like angels too... their owners are not typically full of crap or themselves.
> 
> do you still have your swimming circle of circus barf?



I have a single swimming circle left, we thought he was a gimp when we first got him he looked like Nemo one fin was tiny compared to the other... We were mistaken his fin grew back... for the time being he can stick around, he doesn't bug me that much I'm sure down the road if I could think of something to replace him with I would consider it though. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> you lucky dog. all the fish rooms here are full of african cichlids. I've been eyeing up batgirl's emerald's and decided since i have 2 fishless tanks i might as well stock them. would love to put a ton in my 125 but thats after the stupid discus and angels go bye bye. I'm getting rid of the discus eventually because they're lame, like discus people. and you know theyre soooooooo sensitive they need all these special requirements :icon_roll ......just a big gaudy circle that swims around and craps..... woopie doo.
> 
> speaking of angels i have 2 sets of wigglers, and this is the longest theyve lasted so far. both sets of parents have been moving them around the tank daily.


i might get some emerald eye tetras too. once my 5.5g is scaped and under control. i think the emeralds are small enough to not be a major threat for the shrimp. i wonder how many would make a good school in a 5.5g?

ROFL! big gaudy circle. i kind of like them. but they seem to be too finicky to make it worth it!

id love to see pics of your angels too!



Bahugo said:


> I have a single swimming circle left, we thought he was a gimp when we first got him he looked like Nemo one fin was tiny compared to the other... We were mistaken his fin grew back... for the time being he can stick around, he doesn't bug me that much I'm sure down the road if I could think of something to replace him with I would consider it though. :hihi:


lol! he had a lucky fin. do discus have good personalities like angels?


----------



## chad320

Funny you guys should be debating angels and discus. i am soooo bored with these guys. i am really digging into tiny fish as of the last few years as well. Rachel has ALOT of stuff I would like to try. Even all of the little cats that are becoming more and more available


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Moving and hiding them trying to maintain control.
> 
> I spit some coffee on the keyboard reading this post the first time and due to little angels being included refrained from responding at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I'll quit thinking how cute young discus are LOL


lol sorry mike. I like angels alot more than discus. well i actually like discus, i just hate discus people.



Bahugo said:


> I have a single swimming circle left, we thought he was a gimp when we first got him he looked like Nemo one fin was tiny compared to the other... We were mistaken his fin grew back... for the time being he can stick around, he doesn't bug me that much I'm sure down the road if I could think of something to replace him with I would consider it though. :hihi:


just wait til he gets big and craps all over the place.



orchidman said:


> i might get some emerald eye tetras too. once my 5.5g is scaped and under control. i think the emeralds are small enough to not be a major threat for the shrimp. i wonder how many would make a good school in a 5.5g?
> 
> ROFL! big gaudy circle. i kind of like them. but they seem to be too finicky to make it worth it!
> 
> id love to see pics of your angels too!
> 
> 
> 
> lol! he had a lucky fin. do discus have good personalities like angels?


 
not sure but thats where mine are going, a 5 gallon. I'm tempted to put all 7 discus in a 5 gallon and put it in a closet and check on it in month when all the water has evaporated.

yea they have personalities just like angels.

bob, theyre not finicky if you buy healthy fish. All that crap you read on certain discus forums is just that.... CRAP. waste of time, overkill. They lure you into their beliefs like a cult and if you think for yourself and don't follow them you are outcasted from the inner circle. its like a bunch of snobby highschoolers playing baby games. 

if you can keep angels, you can keep discus. no problem.


----------



## orchidman

wow thansk alot! im in highschoool. what are you trying to say?? ROFL!

wow, i can see what you mean. i always thought discus were hard and for "andvanced ppl" guess thats what they want us to think


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Funny you guys should be debating angels and discus. i am soooo bored with these guys. i am really digging into tiny fish as of the last few years as well. Rachel has ALOT of stuff I would like to try. Even all of the little cats that are becoming more and more available


i will always have a soft spot for wild discus and wild/silver angels. Mike has some really nice angels but i would rather enjoy them from my monitor or a friendly visit rather than my tanks.

if i wasnt so broke i would have rachel bring me alot more.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> wow thansk alot! im in highschoool. what are you trying to say?? ROFL!
> 
> wow, i can see what you mean. i always thought discus were hard and for "andvanced ppl" guess thats what they want us to think


sorry bob, you know what i meant!


----------



## orchidman

why dont you like angels? its obviously why you dont like discus, but why not angels?

there are alot of things i would do if i had money! ROFL


----------



## nonconductive

i do like angels. esp. wild ones. i just dont want big fish anymore. everytime i look at my tank i wish i didnt have them anymore.


----------



## orchidman

oh i see. whats wrong with big fish?


----------



## nonconductive

they're messy & destructive!


----------



## orchidman

ahh. i see! lol


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> Funny you guys should be debating angels and discus. i am soooo bored with these guys. i am really digging into tiny fish as of the last few years as well. Rachel has ALOT of stuff I would like to try. Even all of the little cats that are becoming more and more available


I am so much more interested in smaller fish after having discus (and yoyo loaches, but I still love yoyo loaches if i had a huge river/stream tank I would love having loaches in there without stem plants). 

I'm really attracted to Stiphodon species Here is some hope the link works



nonconductive said:


> lol sorry mike. I like angels alot more than discus. well i actually like discus, i just hate discus people.
> 
> just wait til he gets big and craps all over the place.
> 
> not sure but thats where mine are going, a 5 gallon. *I'm tempted to put all 7 discus in a 5 gallon and put it in a closet and check on it in month when all the water has evaporated.*
> 
> yea they have personalities just like angels.
> 
> bob, theyre not finicky if you buy healthy fish. All that crap you read on certain discus forums is just that.... CRAP. waste of time, overkill. They lure you into their beliefs like a cult and if you think for yourself and don't follow them you are outcasted from the inner circle. its like a bunch of snobby highschoolers playing baby games.
> 
> if you can keep angels, you can keep discus. no problem.


*bold*That's how I felt when I had more discus, and still about Nemo... lol

Yeah, if you buy discus from a healthy provider they are reasonably easy to maintain. Alot of people just like making them sound very finicky and hard too keep. Makes them feel elite. 



orchidman said:


> wow thansk alot! im in highschoool. what are you trying to say?? ROFL!
> 
> wow, i can see what you mean. i always thought discus were hard and for "andvanced ppl" guess thats what they want us to think


That's what they want you too think. They are actually fairly easy too breed compared to some species from what I hear. I know if you look around under "difficulty breeding" discus generally say moderate. Kind of a pointless fact, but if I knew that I would have tried breeding discus instead of rams! Everywhere I look says they are extremely difficult too breed. My breeding rams just sit in my community tank, they won't mate if the temp isn't at/over 84 anyways they just try and flirt @ 78 degrees lol. 



nonconductive said:


> i will always have a soft spot for wild discus and wild/silver angels. Mike has some really nice angels but i would rather enjoy them from my monitor or a friendly visit rather than my tanks.
> 
> if i wasnt so broke i would have rachel bring me alot more.


I enjoy my angelfish, but discus will always be a "monitor envy" after having them. I don't even know if I can say I would have discus again if I had a ginormous tank. I don't hate discus, but they are like having tie dye Frisbees floating around the tank. 



nonconductive said:


> i do like angels. esp. wild ones. i just dont want big fish anymore.* everytime i look at my tank i wish i didnt have them anymore.*


Sometimes I secretly hope that Nemo is dead when he is sleeping and hiding in the back of the tank. My thoughts on discus are "If I didn't have them I could have another school of cory cats" lol, not specifically cory cats but there are a bunch of smaller fish I could have in-place of one discus. 



orchidman said:


> oh i see. whats wrong with big fish?


Just my two cents, kinda what i said about having several smaller fish in-place of one big fish... it's just an eye sore at times like "wow, I have a XXX gallon tank and that is the fish I am stuck with? I swear that is the biggest clumsiest fish I ever seen" lol. It would be different if it was a huge puffer or something that does something interesting, where I could feed it something big, I've seen my discus eats the same food as the neon that's left in my tank. My gripe about Discus is they are.... boring... Fatty is lengthwise probably half an inch bigger too an inch bigger, and he is constantly swimming around and having "fish fun"... Nemo just floats around. I feel like all the discus I have had are like having the "dull crayon in the box" for a fish, they are just always 2 steps behind everything else in the tank, but you have to make sure you take care of them because it's a 60$ bill floating around lol. 

My rant about discus are over... I could have used the money I spent on them on many other fish that would have been more interesting to watch.


----------



## nonconductive

amen brother.

i like quantity. i could have 1000 cardinals (exaggerating) or similar fish and it still would not equal the amount of mess 1 lame discus makes.

haha i also secretly wish them dead, but then feel bad when they greet me as i walk in the door. its a love/hate relationship.

dont feel bad, my friend went through alot of rams before they would lay eggs, and when they finally did they would never hatch and the parents died later on.

discus are easy to spawn, i can dig up a picture of an old "odd couple" laying eggs. never could get them to take care of them though.

ok my rant is over as well. 



Bahugo said:


> I am so much more interested in smaller fish after having discus (and yoyo loaches, but I still love yoyo loaches if i had a huge river/stream tank I would love having loaches in there without stem plants).
> 
> I'm really attracted to Stiphodon species Here is some hope the link works
> 
> 
> 
> *bold*That's how I felt when I had more discus, and still about Nemo... lol
> 
> Yeah, if you buy discus from a healthy provider they are reasonably easy to maintain. Alot of people just like making them sound very finicky and hard too keep. Makes them feel elite.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they want you too think. They are actually fairly easy too breed compared to some species from what I hear. I know if you look around under "difficulty breeding" discus generally say moderate. Kind of a pointless fact, but if I knew that I would have tried breeding discus instead of rams! Everywhere I look says they are extremely difficult too breed. My breeding rams just sit in my community tank, they won't mate if the temp isn't at/over 84 anyways they just try and flirt @ 78 degrees lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy my angelfish, but discus will always be a "monitor envy" after having them. I don't even know if I can say I would have discus again if I had a ginormous tank. I don't hate discus, but they are like having tie dye Frisbees floating around the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I secretly hope that Nemo is dead when he is sleeping and hiding in the back of the tank. My thoughts on discus are "If I didn't have them I could have another school of cory cats" lol, not specifically cory cats but there are a bunch of smaller fish I could have in-place of one discus.
> 
> 
> 
> Just my two cents, kinda what i said about having several smaller fish in-place of one big fish... it's just an eye sore at times like "wow, I have a XXX gallon tank and that is the fish I am stuck with? I swear that is the biggest clumsiest fish I ever seen" lol. It would be different if it was a huge puffer or something that does something interesting, where I could feed it something big, I've seen my discus eats the same food as the neon that's left in my tank. My gripe about Discus is they are.... boring... Fatty is lengthwise probably half an inch bigger too an inch bigger, and he is constantly swimming around and having "fish fun"... Nemo just floats around. I feel like all the discus I have had are like having the "dull crayon in the box" for a fish, they are just always 2 steps behind everything else in the tank, but you have to make sure you take care of them because it's a 60$ bill floating around lol.
> 
> My rant about discus are over... I could have used the money I spent on them on many other fish that would have been more interesting to watch.


----------



## wkndracer

about time you guys quit hating on those poor fish LOL

I mean hating on those fish that made you poor


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> about time you guys quit hating on those poor fish LOL
> 
> I mean hating on those fish that made you poor


LoL roud:


----------



## orchidman

lol!


----------



## nonconductive

lol mike... sometimes you just gotta be a woman and complain.


ok time for some good news.

pacific coast is sending me a new impeller. theyve been a real helpful and have good customer service.

the bad news is running the co2 into one of the canister intakes works pretty darn well and i probably wont hook the pump back up.


----------



## sewingalot

Great news on the impeller. Time for a sump. 

And what is this talking about fish and such in your journal? This is just odd. @hat would you get if you got rid of the discuss? Have you thought of a replacement fish?

By the way, please don't get more cardinals. I think these are the weirdest, ugliest fish and I'd totally look at your tank differently. (Well, I'd still like your tank, but I really don't like those fish, remind me too much of Superman's spawn or something.)

Do the fish mind the less flow with the pump gone? I've been meaning to ask that.


----------



## nonconductive

they actually enjoy it alot more since theyre not being pushed around as much.

i wouldnt get cards again. i like those emerald eyes, but we'll see how i like them in person. would be cool to have 100 in there.


----------



## sewingalot

I thought as much. I don't get this blast the crap out of fish thing a lot of people encourage on this forum. 

You need more than 100! I've got more than half that in my 55 and they would look better in larger numbers me thinks. You've really got to see these guys in subdued lighting. There eyes and black top fins is why I painted the background a non-traditional color.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Great news on the impeller. Time for a sump.


couldn't agree moreroud:


sewingalot said:


> By the way, please don't get more cardinals. I think these are the weirdest, ugliest fish and I'd totally look at your tank differently. (Well, I'd still like your tank, but I really don't like those fish, remind me too much of Superman's spawners or something.)


OMG! I can't believe you posted that! GROSS!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> lol mike... sometimes you just gotta be a woman and complain.
> 
> 
> ok time for some good news.
> 
> pacific coast is sending me a new impeller. theyve been a real helpful and have good customer service.
> 
> the bad news is running the co2 into one of the canister intakes works pretty darn well and i probably wont hook the pump back up.


woohoo about the pump



nonconductive said:


> they actually enjoy it alot more since theyre not being pushed around as much.
> 
> i wouldnt get cards again. i like those emerald eyes, but we'll see how i like them in person. would be cool to have 100 in there.


yeah! get emerald eyes. they look great in person. 200 would look pretty cool! they school well im told



wkndracer said:


> couldn't agree moreroud:
> 
> OMG! I can't believe you posted that! GROSS!


i agree. i wont be able to look at cardinals again!


----------



## sewingalot

Score one for my team! I'm telling you look at Superman:










and cardinal tetras:










How can you not see the resemblance?


----------



## orchidman

thats not a score for anybody! unless you drew that superman! 

i still like cardinals. i should get some just for you


----------



## msjinkzd

You got to see a fair amount at my house.....they are stunning in large numbers


----------



## orchidman

msjinkzd said:


> You got to see a fair amount at my house.....they are stunning in large numbers


its true!


----------



## sewingalot

I've seen them in larger amounts, but they just freak me out. Actually, neons do the same. They are disturbing little fish....I feel the same way about many saltwater fish. It's just.....inexplicable. But for some reason, they bother me. Except in blackwater. Then I don't mind them so much.


----------



## orchidman

lol! attack of the one eyed emerald eye tetras!


----------



## msjinkzd

pssst, iw as talking about dorsciocellata, not cards 


Regardless, I am very fortunate that I get to see most of these schooling fish in groups of no less than 400. It really changes ones perspective on appropriate stocking/schooling behavior.


----------



## sewingalot

msjinkzd said:


> pssst, iw as talking about dorsciocellata, not cards
> 
> 
> Regardless, I am very fortunate that I get to see most of these schooling fish in groups of no less than 400. It really changes ones perspective on appropriate stocking/schooling behavior.


Hahahaha, I'm silly. It really is the best fish in the schooling world to me. I can only imagine how they look in such large numbers. Super jealous.


----------



## orchidman

ROFL! 
bamboo shrimp freak me out! making my skin crawl just typing about them


----------



## orchidman

we have a new member on PP! zachary908 his journal is here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-zachary-908s-75-gallon-journal-update-2.html


----------



## zachary908

Ha, thanks Orchidman!
Orchidman told me to introduce myself, so I will.. The name is Zachary, or Zach. Really you can call me anything actually, I've been called lots of things.

I'm 16 and home schooled.


----------



## zachary908

You have an amazing tank, Non C. I haven't looked through the whole journal, but I skimmed it a bit. I will definitely be looking through it with more detail tomorrow!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Ha, thanks Orchidman!
> Orchidman told me to introduce myself, so I will.. The name is Zachary, or Zach. Really you can call me anything actually, I've been called lots of things.
> 
> I'm 16 and home schooled.


Zach never would have guessed!


You can call me Bob


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You have an amazing tank, Non C. I haven't looked through the whole journal, but I skimmed it a bit. I will definitely be looking through it with more detail tomorrow!


It will probably take about a week! Rofl


You can call me Bob


----------



## chad320

I only have a few things to put out there in this conversation. First, welcome Zach, good luck not falling asleep reading through all the jibberish  and second, if you put 200 of ANYTHING in this tank ima come see it myself. Especially emeral eys or a few of the other small rasboras(whose names dont come to mind, not googling). That makes for the most awesome displays ever. Although one gets just as bored with a single species tank after awhile.


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> It will probably take about a week! Rofl
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I always wanted to read through the whole journal before I started posting... I am baby sitting again tomorrow I think, maybe I will start *plots* I will report back with blood shot eyes and tell you how long it took. 



zachary908 said:


> Ha, thanks Orchidman!
> Orchidman told me to introduce myself, so I will.. The name is Zachary, or Zach. Really you can call me anything actually, I've been called lots of things.
> 
> I'm 16 and *home schooled.*


Welcome Zach! 

*Bob Bold* I see what you did there. Running around recruiting all the home schooled huh? 



chad320 said:


> I only have a few things to put out there in this conversation. First, welcome Zach, good luck not falling asleep reading through all the jibberish  and second, if you put 200 of ANYTHING in this tank ima come see it myself. Especially emeral eys or a few of the other small rasboras(whose names dont come to mind, not googling). That makes for the most awesome displays ever. Although one gets just as bored with a single species tank after awhile.


I would have multiple schools of multiple small species and a few oddball fish (like Peacock Gudgeons, maybe a few scarlet badies) If I had a large tank and stuck with small fish. 

Oh, and of course 3-4 different species of cory cats too in schools of 8 or 9... Because you can't go wrong with cory cats!

Edit: didn't realize I missed a whole page in a few hours about the 100 emerald eyes. I still stick by my statement though.:red_mouth


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I thought as much. I don't get this blast the crap out of fish thing a lot of people encourage on this forum.
> 
> You need more than 100! I've got more than half that in my 55 and they would look better in larger numbers me thinks. You've really got to see these guys in subdued lighting. There eyes and black top fins is why I painted the background a non-traditional color.


well i would get more than 100 then, maybe in september when i have an "extra" paycheck i will just buy rachel out of them, and donate the clown poo patties to my friend joe.



wkndracer said:


> couldn't agree moreroud:
> 
> OMG! I can't believe you posted that! GROSS!


yea i know, i didnt get it at first but now.... YUCK.



orchidman said:


> woohoo about the pump
> 
> 
> 
> yeah! get emerald eyes. they look great in person. 200 would look pretty cool! they school well im told
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. i wont be able to look at cardinals again!


now when i go home and feed my fish i wont be able to look at my 5 remaining cards without thinking of superman's bathing suit parts.



sewingalot said:


> Score one for my team! I'm telling you look at Superman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cardinal tetras:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not see the resemblance?


thanks again for the wonderful visual! lol you just had to drive that one home.




msjinkzd said:


> You got to see a fair amount at my house.....they are stunning in large numbers


 


orchidman said:


> its true!


do they school well, rachel?



sewingalot said:


> I've seen them in larger amounts, but they just freak me out. Actually, neons do the same. They are disturbing little fish....I feel the same way about many saltwater fish. It's just.....inexplicable. But for some reason, they bother me. Except in blackwater. Then I don't mind them so much.





msjinkzd said:


> pssst, iw as talking about dorsciocellata, not cards
> 
> 
> Regardless, I am very fortunate that I get to see most of these schooling fish in groups of no less than 400. It really changes ones perspective on appropriate stocking/schooling behavior.


i bet! so how many would YOU keep in a 125? considering there will be other fish like cories, plecos, shrimp & possibly a smaller school of something else?



orchidman said:


> ROFL!
> bamboo shrimp freak me out! making my skin crawl just typing about them


just bamboo shrimp? not others? i hate bugs so im suprised i like shrimp.



orchidman said:


> we have a new member on PP! zachary908 his journal is here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-zachary-908s-75-gallon-journal-update-2.html





zachary908 said:


> Ha, thanks Orchidman!
> Orchidman told me to introduce myself, so I will.. The name is Zachary, or Zach. Really you can call me anything actually, I've been called lots of things.
> 
> I'm 16 and home schooled.


hey Zach! welcome to the "brotherhood" :icon_bigg I see you're also from Indiana, do you ever come to indy? CCAC meeting tomorrow and TPT's very own rachel is the speaker! i know terre haute is kinda far tho. my friend goes to some guys fish room there.



zachary908 said:


> You have an amazing tank, Non C. I haven't looked through the whole journal, but I skimmed it a bit. I will definitely be looking through it with more detail tomorrow!


thanks! just skip all the words and look at pictures



orchidman said:


> It will probably take about a week! Rofl
> 
> not if you skip through all the witty banter!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob





chad320 said:


> I only have a few things to put out there in this conversation. First, welcome Zach, good luck not falling asleep reading through all the jibberish  and second, if you put 200 of ANYTHING in this tank ima come see it myself. Especially emeral eys or a few of the other small rasboras(whose names dont come to mind, not googling). That makes for the most awesome displays ever. Although one gets just as bored with a single species tank after awhile.


chad, i would have one large school of possibly emeralds, or i might like the redlines better, some bottom dwellers and a few non schoolers. and you're welcome to check it out anytime!



Bahugo said:


> I always wanted to read through the whole journal before I started posting... I am baby sitting again tomorrow I think, maybe I will start *plots* I will report back with blood shot eyes and tell you how long it took.


good luck with that! i will tell you in advance that there is nothing informative posted by me, other people maybe, but me not so much. lol

if you skip the banter it shouldnt take that long


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> I only have a few things to put out there in this conversation. First, welcome Zach, good luck not falling asleep reading through all the jibberish  and second, if you put 200 of ANYTHING in this tank ima come see it myself. Especially emeral eys or a few of the other small rasboras(whose names dont come to mind, not googling). That makes for the most awesome displays ever. Although one gets just as bored with a single species tank after awhile.


jibberish. thats all it is!




Bahugo said:


> I always wanted to read through the whole journal before I started posting... I am baby sitting again tomorrow I think, maybe I will start *plots* I will report back with blood shot eyes and tell you how long it took.
> 
> *i tried that with this thread. got through the first 5 pages. then stopped and started back up at page 95 or something*
> 
> Welcome Zach!
> 
> *Bob Bold* I see what you did there. Running around recruiting all the home schooled huh?
> 
> *yep roud: dont complan he is on your team! i have to recruit teens so when you older people, at the ripe age of 21, "move on" i wont be stuck alone*
> 
> I would have multiple schools of multiple small species and a few oddball fish (like Peacock Gudgeons, maybe a few scarlet badies) If I had a large tank and stuck with small fish.
> 
> Oh, and of course 3-4 different species of cory cats too in schools of 8 or 9... Because you can't go wrong with cory cats!
> 
> Edit: didn't realize I missed a whole page in a few hours about the 100 emerald eyes. I still stick by my statement though.:red_mouth





nonconductive said:


> well i would get more than 100 then, maybe in september when i have an "extra" paycheck i will just buy rachel out of them, and donate the clown poo patties to my friend joe.
> 
> 
> 
> yea i know, i didnt get it at first but now.... YUCK.
> 
> 
> 
> now when i go home and feed my fish i wont be able to look at my 5 remaining cards without thinking of superman's bathing suit parts.
> 
> *wow! between the both of you i wont even be able to watch superman anymore either!*
> 
> thanks again for the wonderful visual! lol you just had to drive that one home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they school well, rachel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet! so how many would YOU keep in a 125? considering there will be other fish like cories, plecos, shrimp & possibly a smaller school of something else?
> 
> 
> 
> just bamboo shrimp? not others? i hate bugs so im suprised i like shrimp.
> 
> *yeah they were the fiorst shrimp ive seen in person. it was so huge and just stared at me weird! i like everything else*
> 
> 
> 
> hey Zach! welcome to the "brotherhood" :icon_bigg I see you're also from Indiana, do you ever come to indy? CCAC meeting tomorrow and TPT's very own rachel is the speaker! i know terre haute is kinda far tho. my friend goes to some guys fish room there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! just skip all the words and look at pictures
> 
> 
> *roud:*
> 
> 
> chad, i would have one large school of possibly emeralds, or i might like the redlines better, some bottom dwellers and a few non schoolers. and you're welcome to check it out anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that! i will tell you in advance that there is nothing informative posted by me, other people maybe, but me not so much. lol
> 
> if you skip the banter it shouldnt take that long


he needs PP to be explained to him ROFL


----------



## nonconductive

Bob, i wish i was 21.... add another 12 years to that.

i dont even know how to explain the PP other than this:

LARGE AND IN CHARGE!!


----------



## orchidman

ROFL! that makes you 32  

yep, large and in charge. and pink! lol.


----------



## zachary908

Bahahah what an interesting explanation, Non C!

Nah, haven't been to Indy for awhile, I need to get up there soon, a guy I used to work with recently moved to Indy. I sure wish I could go, but alas I have to go unpack an order of plants at work...... and this is why my tank always has to many plants... stupid employee discounts. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> ROFL! that makes you 32
> 
> yep, large and in charge. and pink! lol.


bob you better revisit your math lesson



zachary908 said:


> Bahahah what an interesting explanation, Non C!
> 
> Nah, haven't been to Indy for awhile, I need to get up there soon, a guy I used to work with recently moved to Indy. I sure wish I could go, but alas I have to go unpack an order of plants at work...... and this is why my tank always has to many plants... stupid employee discounts. :hihi:


if you ever do come up this way feel free to stop by!


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> Bahahah what an interesting explanation, Non C!
> 
> Nah, haven't been to Indy for awhile, I need to get up there soon, a guy I used to work with recently moved to Indy. I sure wish I could go, but alas I have to go unpack an order of plants at work...... and this is why my tank always has to many plants... stupid employee discounts. :hihi:


Where do you work at that you are getting discounts? Lucky. 



nonconductive said:


> bob you better revisit your math lesson


LoL ! 

Wait you are from indy?


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Where do you work at that you are getting discounts? Lucky.


I work at Inland Aqutics in Terre Haute. Not sure if you have been there or not, but it isn't just SW anymore!

Yeah, the discounts are great, but they make me buy even more stuff.... :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

ROFL! i gave you an extra year, because your young at heart  good excuse for bad math eh?


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Wait you are from indy?


not originally, but i live here now. i'm from chicago.



zachary908 said:


> I work at Inland Aqutics in Terre Haute. Not sure if you have been there or not, but it isn't just SW anymore!
> 
> Yeah, the discounts are great, but they make me buy even more stuff.... :hihi:


someone i know says they used to manage inland, not sure if its true or not.



orchidman said:


> ROFL! i gave you an extra year, because your young at heart  good excuse for bad math eh?


haha!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> Bob, i wish i was 21.... add another 12 years to that.
> 
> i dont even know how to explain the PP other than this:
> 
> LARGE AND IN CHARGE!!


damn! surrounded by kids! but I still have more toys! hahaha
so, who posted the last picture in this thread excluding Sara's comic porn?



orchidman said:


> ROFL! that makes you 32
> 
> yep, large and in charge. and pink! lol.


must be that new math they are teaching my kid right?


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> not originally, but i live here now. i'm from chicago.
> 
> 
> 
> someone i know says they used to manage inland, not sure if its true or not.


What is his or her name? I'd know if they managed it or not. I've worked there for about a year and a half. ( Volunteered quite a bit before that) 

And I know or know of just about everyone that has worked there.


----------



## nonconductive

lol mike....


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> What is his or her name? I'd know if they managed it or not. I've worked there for about a year and a half. ( Volunteered quite a bit before that)
> 
> And I know or know of just about everyone that has worked there.


his name is Bob (No not THAT Bob)

this was a LONG LONG time ago, probably around the time it first opened.


----------



## zachary908

Hmm, it's possible, never heard of him though. I thought mike had managed it from close to when it opened up until about 1 year ago. 

I could be wrong though. Now I'm curious!


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> lol mike....


Just saw this! Yeah, I know mike. He worked there for... 15 years? Quit maybe a year ago.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> lol mike....


Just saw this! Yeah, I know mike. He worked there for... 15 years? Quit maybe a year ago.

Edit... wow, I'm retarded... wrong mike, and never mind, I'm confusing myself.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> not originally, but i live here now. i'm from chicago.


I know originally you were from Chicago, I don't know why but I always thought you moved down south closer to Mike.

Edit: not closer to mike like "Aww buddy come live by me" I just meant geographically closer south.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> I know originally you were from Chicago, I don't know why but I always thought you moved down south closer to Mike.
> 
> Edit: not closer to mike like "Aww buddy come live by me" I just meant geographically closer south.


you mean not close like "hey man get you your hand off my leg"

lol


----------



## wkndracer

I DO NOT want to engage in the current topic :icon_roll
but how many pages till my tank is mentioned in the caption of a picture?


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> Just saw this! Yeah, I know mike. He worked there for... 15 years? Quit maybe a year ago.
> 
> Edit... wow, I'm retarded... wrong mike, and never mind, I'm confusing myself.


its all good.



wkndracer said:


> I DO NOT want to engage in the current topic :icon_roll
> but how many pages till my tank is mentioned in the caption of a picture?


let me see if i can find one in my photobucket that i havent posted yet.


----------



## nonconductive

no, i never uploaded them i guess. so mike you'll have to wait but here is a picture of the bathroom here at work to hold you over.

#2's are deadly. best to hold it til you get home.


----------



## wkndracer

ouch! same supplier here


----------



## chad320

Lol, and to think the charmin bears came to mind when I saw that. My brian is messed up :hihi: Have you seen the one of the slide with the cheese grater at the end of it? Pretty funny stuff


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> no, i never uploaded them i guess. so mike you'll have to wait but here is a picture of the bathroom here at work to hold you over.
> 
> #2's are deadly. best to hold it til you get home.


 That is scary...


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you mean not close like "hey man get you your hand off my leg"
> 
> lol


More or less that's what I meant! lol


----------



## orchidman

wkndracer said:


> damn! surrounded by kids! but I still have more toys! hahaha
> so, who posted the last picture in this thread excluding Sara's comic porn?
> 
> 
> 
> must be that new math they are teaching my kid right?


im homeschooled too!



nonconductive said:


> you mean not close like "hey man get you your hand off my leg"
> 
> lol


:help::help::help::help: :flick:





nonconductive said:


> no, i never uploaded them i guess. so mike you'll have to wait but here is a picture of the bathroom here at work to hold you over.
> 
> #2's are deadly. best to hold it til you get home.


now thats scary! get blood all over you pink panties1


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> now thats scary! get blood all over you pink panties1


Bahahaha!


----------



## orchidman

its true


----------



## lauraleellbp

*cries* What's with all the Cardinal hating? They're my FAVORITE fish! *sniff*

Remember my old Cardinal tetra avatar, Sara? 










Some "friends" over at TFH did this to it once (murderers!!):


----------



## orchidman

rofl! there you are laura. you've missed so much! your team name has been reduced to me ladies


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yeah I've been busy out of town and then gecko-ing. I've got like 5 pages to read to catch up!! :confused1:


----------



## orchidman

well its a good read! pp has a new member and so does me ladies


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> Some "friends" over at TFH did this to it once (murderers!!):


after Sara's superman thang this is just beyond wrong on so many levels


----------



## Bahugo

lauraleellbp said:


> Yeah I've been busy out of town and then gecko-ing. I've got like 5 pages to read to catch up!! :confused1:



Then you have my two journals too read! lol :tongue:

Will we ever get new pics NonC? :fish1:


----------



## orchidman

wkndracer said:


> after Sara's superman thang this is just beyond wrong on so many levels


OMG yes!


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Then you have my two journals too read! lol :tongue:
> 
> Will we ever get new pics NonC? :fish1:


and my two


----------



## zachary908

Someone can read mine if they want, lol! I updated!!!


----------



## orchidman

im working on it zach!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> im working on it zach!


Ha, awesome!


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> *cries* What's with all the Cardinal hating? They're my FAVORITE fish! *sniff*
> 
> Remember my old Cardinal tetra avatar, Sara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "friends" over at TFH did this to it once (murderers!!):


 
you better take that up with your fearless leader



wkndracer said:


> after Sara's superman thang this is just beyond wrong on so many levels


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA (yuck!) HAHAHAHAHAHA



Bahugo said:


> Then you have my two journals too read! lol :tongue:
> 
> Will we ever get new pics NonC? :fish1:


of course you will!



wkndracer said:


> ouch! same supplier here


i believe they also make sandpaper



chad320 said:


> Lol, and to think the charmin bears came to mind when I saw that. My brian is messed up :hihi: Have you seen the one of the slide with the cheese grater at the end of it? Pretty funny stuff


haha chad yes i've seen that one too.


----------



## nonconductive

gawd this day is dragging...... probably because i can't wait to go to the meeting tonight!


----------



## orchidman

lol! tell rachel i said hi!!


----------



## The Dude

nonconductive said:


> Sewingalot: Thank you for the shrimp & plants!! Since you were nice, I will be nice too.


This tank is gorgeous. It took me a while to find pics.


----------



## zachary908

Yeah it is! How did I miss those discus? Those guys are awesome, Non C! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## orchidman

The Dude said:


> This tank is gorgeous. It took me a while to find pics.


think that means he should post more!



zachary908 said:


> Yeah it is! How did I miss those discus? Those guys are awesome, Non C! May I ask where you got them?


fyi he thinks they are tie dye'd frisbees that poop alot! lol


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> think that means he should post more!
> 
> 
> 
> fyi he thinks they are tie dye'd frisbees that poop alot! lol


Yes, he does need to update! Non C, we need pictures!

Well then, I suppose he had better send them to me! :bounce:


----------



## orchidman

lol! where are the pics nonc??? make that long day go fast by posting

harass harass harasssss


----------



## nonconductive

can't take pics while im at work.


----------



## nonconductive

discus came from a friend. wish i didnt have them anymore.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> discus came from a friend. wish i didnt have them anymore.


Tye Dye Frisbee Hater! :angryfire


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> discus came from a friend. wish i didnt have them anymore.


You wish you didn't have the discus anymore? Why? I thought everyone liked discus,ha! How big are those guys anyway?

If you are ever looking to get rid of a few let me know. roud:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> can't take pics while im at work.


i see.. i thought you were off work for some reason. something about blood and fire spitting from your......you remember what you said. idk if id be able to with with that


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> *cries* What's with all the Cardinal hating? They're my FAVORITE fish! *sniff*
> 
> Remember my old Cardinal tetra avatar, Sara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some "friends" over at TFH did this to it once (murderers!!):


Laura I love you, but the fish freak me out. Can't help that



wkndracer said:


> after Sara's superman thang this is just beyond wrong on so many levels


I say one little off color remark and no one looks at me the same way again. 



nonconductive said:


> gawd this day is dragging...... probably because i can't wait to go to the meeting tonight!


Give her a hug from me and a kiss or two. :hihi:



wkndracer said:


> Tye Dye Frisbee Hater! :angryfire


I finally saw discus in person (other than at the zoos) and must say I spent half the night wondering what the skeletons looked like. Weird, huh?



orchidman said:


> i see.. i thought you were off work for some reason. something about blood and fire spitting from your......you remember what you said. idk if id be able to with with that


That's why he's the leader, cuz he's tough like that. (But still cries at night hugging his flat nosed kitty cats)



nonconductive said:


> discus came from a friend. wish i didnt have them anymore.


Are you still thinking this? You'll be like me. You'll get rid of your fish and then miss them. I really miss my platy fish. *sniff*


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> I say one little off color remark and no one looks at me the same way again.


Oh plz! LOL Tinkerbell making gas money was more cryptic and GEEZ! but I think somebody broke out the magic eraser on that one.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, in retrospect, I shouldn't have written that. But what is done is done. Thankfully, after I fulfill a promise I made, I'll be taking an bunch of time off from the forum and you can breathe easier, Mikie.


----------



## wkndracer

*NOOooooooo!*

I'll have to leave too :frown:


----------



## sewingalot

No, you can't leave! Someone has to pester Damon to relinquish pictures. And yes, I am putting you and Chad in charge of that.


----------



## chad320

10,589 posts later she says "Meh, I dont know if its for me. You nerds is crazy." Good one :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> think that means he should post more!
> 
> 
> 
> fyi he thinks they are tie dye'd frisbees that poop alot! lol


just bored with them. thats all.



zachary908 said:


> Yes, he does need to update! Non C, we need pictures!
> 
> Well then, I suppose he had better send them to me! :bounce:


soon....



wkndracer said:


> Tye Dye Frisbee Hater! :angryfire


awww mike i thought we were pals.



zachary908 said:


> You wish you didn't have the discus anymore? Why? I thought everyone liked discus,ha! How big are those guys anyway?
> 
> If you are ever looking to get rid of a few let me know. roud:


bored with them. they're too messy, and tacky looking.

i almost forgot my tank looked like that at one time. it was going through a rough period plantwise, but the anubias sure looked better than they do now.

will do.




orchidman said:


> i see.. i thought you were off work for some reason. something about blood and fire spitting from your......you remember what you said. idk if id be able to with with that


antibiotics cleared that up. i did work through part of it though.



sewingalot said:


> Laura I love you, but the fish freak me out. Can't help that
> 
> 
> 
> I say one little off color remark and no one looks at me the same way again.
> 
> 
> 
> Give her a hug from me and a kiss or two. :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally saw discus in person (other than at the zoos) and must say I spent half the night wondering what the skeletons looked like. Weird, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> That's why he's the leader, cuz he's tough like that. (But still cries at night hugging his flat nosed kitty cats)
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still thinking this? You'll be like me. You'll get rid of your fish and then miss them. I really miss my platy fish. *sniff*


that one little remark was very visual!! (yuck!) 

i am tough like that! 

no hugs and no kisses took place, but she about crippled my hand with a death grip. oi!



wkndracer said:


> Oh plz! LOL Tinkerbell making gas money was more cryptic and GEEZ! but I think somebody broke out the magic eraser on that one.


hahahaha mike i remember that.



sewingalot said:


> Yeah, in retrospect, I shouldn't have written that. But what is done is done. Thankfully, after I fulfill a promise I made, I'll be taking an bunch of time off from the forum and you can breathe easier, Mikie.


yea you should have, it was funny. who cares if its off color. people need to lighten up and take the stick outta their ass. its not the 1950's.

you can't take time off, your team needs you.



wkndracer said:


> *NOOooooooo!*
> 
> I'll have to leave too :frown:


no not both of you. then i'll go back to lurking in amy's corner.



sewingalot said:


> No, you can't leave! Someone has to pester Damon to relinquish pictures. And yes, I am putting you and Chad in charge of that.


you can't just delegate everything. typical management!!



chad320 said:


> 10,589 posts later she says "Meh, I dont know if its for me. You nerds is crazy." Good one :hihi:


haha chad. no kidding.

....................

the meeting was pretty cool lastnight. Rachel's talk was very interesting and informative. got to hang around and chit chat with a couple friends. didnt make it home til late and now i'm paying the price, dead tired.... i feel old.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> bored with them. they're too messy, and tacky looking.
> 
> i almost forgot my tank looked like that at one time. it was going through a rough period plantwise, but the anubias sure looked better than they do now.
> 
> will do.


I suppose I can see that, perhaps I will get tired of them eventually. Ever thought of getting rid of those guys for some wild types? A lot less tacky. Of course it wouldn't solve the messy problem. :hihi:

I think it looks great! Would love to see an updated picture when you get a chance.

Thanks... haven't really been able to find any good looking discus here really. and I don't really want to get little 2 inch guys.


----------



## nonconductive

whatever you do don't ever order any from RFI.

i thought about getting all wilds (there is one in there) but i dont want to waste my money on something i'll be annoyed with eventually.

I'm going to stick to small fish. you can really see how impressive they are in large numbers in large tanks.


----------



## sewingalot

A little less talk and a little more action? Like pictures, my pal? Seriously, what does a girl have to do to get a few photographs I mean, common! PICTURES OR I BOYCOTT YOUR JOURNAL. (How's this for a management style?) :hihi:

I've gotta take some time off, I need to earn back my namesake before you can no longer picture me as that old lady spinster. 


That's great that you got to meet Rachel, I must say I'm jealous. She seems like a cool gal. (I mean how could you not be a cool person with a mohawk past the 90s?) Anyway, glad you are feeling better, nonc!

I want pictures!


----------



## lauraleellbp

OMG I think he died.

I just had to hunt back 3 pages to dig up this journal!

We've put too much pressure on him for pics, Sara- he's caved and finally gone wonky all together.

We're going to find him wearing pink panties on his head, sucking a pacifier, and humming "Billie Jean" to his houseplant...


----------



## SkyGrl

:O lol oh dear! this is awkward....


Amy


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> OMG I think he died.
> 
> I just had to hunt back 3 pages to dig up this journal!
> 
> We've put too much pressure on him for pics, Sara- he's caved and finally gone wonky all together.
> 
> We're going to find him wearing pink panties on his head, sucking a pacifier, and humming "Billie Jean" to his houseplant...


Oh, my! This is like so funny I just about lost my bladder. Someone is going to have to moderate us mods. Non-c brings out the ornery in us, no?



SkyGrl said:


> :O lol oh dear! this is awkward....
> 
> 
> Amy


Hahahahahahaha! Priceless. Laura's comment was enough to bring out my lurker pal.

Hello? Big S to little D - where are the pictures? I want to see something, anything fish related (except fish poo, please).


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> whatever you do don't ever order any from RFI.
> 
> i thought about getting all wilds (there is one in there) but i dont want to waste my money on something i'll be annoyed with eventually.
> 
> I'm going to stick to small fish. you can really see how impressive they are in large numbers in large tanks.


I've thought about wilds as well, but I like the tye died frisbee looking ones

Yep small fish are great, especially in large tanks!



lauraleellbp said:


> OMG I think he died.
> 
> I just had to hunt back 3 pages to dig up this journal!
> 
> We've put too much pressure on him for pics, Sara- he's caved and finally gone wonky all together.
> 
> We're going to find him wearing pink panties on his head, sucking a pacifier, and humming "Billie Jean" to his houseplant...


Bahaha that's hilarious! Prove them wrong, Non C! Give us an update!


----------



## orchidman

where are the pictures???? coming back and catching up on this really reminds me how pointless all of this is


----------



## msjinkzd

was nice meeting you! Sorry I was so swamped I didn't get to talk to you as much as I would like!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> where are the pictures???? coming back and catching up on this really reminds me how pointless all of this is


rofl!


----------



## orchidman

msjinkzd said:


> was nice meeting you! Sorry I was so swamped I didn't get to talk to you as much as I would like!


did nonc throw anything at you?



zachary908 said:


> rofl!


its true!


----------



## msjinkzd

no panties were thrown during my presentation  I was prepared, just in case!


----------



## orchidman

msjinkzd said:


> no panties were thrown during my presentation  I was prepared, just in case!


LOL! what would you have done if he had thrown something?


----------



## msjinkzd

See, if i tell you, then next time I speak someone else will get teh bright idea to throw panties at me and it would ruin my surprise!


----------



## orchidman

ROFL! you'll have to tell me next time i come over them

ps. the fish are still doing great


----------



## MissCoryCat

That's some massive driftwood. Just need to get some massive plants!


----------



## MissCoryCat

Oops, didn't realize there were a bunch of pages after the initial. Looks awesome with the plants on the wood!


----------



## orchidman

MissCoryCat said:


> Oops, didn't realize there were a bunch of pages after the initial. Looks awesome with the plants on the wood!


Lol! There are pages and pages and pages of nonsense


You can call me Bob


----------



## lauraleellbp

lauraleellbp said:


> We're going to find him wearing pink panties on his head, sucking a pacifier, and humming "Billie Jean" to his houseplant...


...

He's still MIA...

Now I think aliens saw his fantastic headgear and couldn't resist kidnapping him for more scientific study since his brain obviously works different from the rest of ours...


----------



## wkndracer

orchidman said:


> Lol! There are pages and pages and pages of nonsense
> 
> You can call me Bob


Yup,,, I went back this morning to page 1 dated 2/20/10 (which is my MIAW daughters birthday by the way 2/20) and enjoyed the thread through pg 10. 
11/23 was the rescape when he added all the PITA plants.
It was kinda nice reading a tank journal.

Guessing I'll send him another pink camera, got the addy around here somewhere.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> A little less talk and a little more action? Like pictures, my pal? Seriously, what does a girl have to do to get a few photographs I mean, common! PICTURES OR I BOYCOTT YOUR JOURNAL. (How's this for a management style?) :hihi:
> 
> I've gotta take some time off, I need to earn back my namesake before you can no longer picture me as that old lady spinster.
> 
> 
> That's great that you got to meet Rachel, I must say I'm jealous. She seems like a cool gal. (I mean how could you not be a cool person with a mohawk past the 90s?) Anyway, glad you are feeling better, nonc!
> 
> I want pictures!


Less talk and more action??? i thought you were a GOOD Girl. lol:angel:

i took a couple pics over the weekend. i'll see if any are worth uploading possibly tonight! so hold your horses, or pink panties, or whatever you hold!



lauraleellbp said:


> OMG I think he died.
> 
> I just had to hunt back 3 pages to dig up this journal!
> 
> We've put too much pressure on him for pics, Sara- he's caved and finally gone wonky all together.
> 
> We're going to find him wearing pink panties on his head, sucking a pacifier, and humming "Billie Jean" to his houseplant...


lol... wouldn't you feel like an ass if i did die over the weekend.

Billie Jean is not my lover
she's just a girl who claims that i am the one
but the kid is not my son



SkyGrl said:


> :O lol oh dear! this is awkward....
> 
> 
> Amy


hahaha i swear it doesnt matter what skylurker types, its always funny.



sewingalot said:


> Oh, my! This is like so funny I just about lost my bladder. Someone is going to have to moderate us mods. Non-c brings out the ornery in us, no?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahahahaha! Priceless. Laura's comment was enough to bring out my lurker pal.
> 
> Hello? Big S to little D - where are the pictures? I want to see something, anything fish related (except fish poo, please).


poo pics? i can do that! took some over the weekend (aquarium, not poo)



zachary908 said:


> I've thought about wilds as well, but I like the tye died frisbee looking ones
> 
> Yep small fish are great, especially in large tanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Bahaha that's hilarious! Prove them wrong, Non C! Give us an update!


I'm Alive!!!!!!!!!!!!!



orchidman said:


> where are the pictures???? coming back and catching up on this really reminds me how pointless all of this is


haha pointless indeed. but you keep coming back!



msjinkzd said:


> was nice meeting you! Sorry I was so swamped I didn't get to talk to you as much as I would like!


Nice meeting you too! it's cool. they were all over you like a pack of snail wanting wolves.

I'll be seeing ya next year at ACA!



zachary908 said:


> rofl!





orchidman said:


> did nonc throw anything at you?
> 
> 
> 
> its true!


no, no panties i was at a bad angle.



msjinkzd said:


> no panties were thrown during my presentation  I was prepared, just in case!


hahaha. i'm sure silver hair bob would have loved to have underwear flying over him.



orchidman said:


> LOL! what would you have done if he had thrown something?





msjinkzd said:


> See, if i tell you, then next time I speak someone else will get teh bright idea to throw panties at me and it would ruin my surprise!


she'd probably tear them in half and shove em down my throat lol.



MissCoryCat said:


> That's some massive driftwood. Just need to get some massive plants!


yea, my wood is massive. i already know this.:hihi:



MissCoryCat said:


> Oops, didn't realize there were a bunch of pages after the initial. Looks awesome with the plants on the wood!


thanks!



orchidman said:


> Lol! There are pages and pages and pages of nonsense
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Bob, you are a contributor to the nonsense



lauraleellbp said:


> ...
> 
> He's still MIA...
> 
> Now I think aliens saw his fantastic headgear and couldn't resist kidnapping him for more scientific study since his brain obviously works different from the rest of ours...


lol. i wish. 

don't be jealous of my smarts.



wkndracer said:


> Yup,,, I went back this morning to page 1 dated 2/20/10 (which is my MIAW daughters birthday by the way 2/20) and enjoyed the thread through pg 10.
> 11/23 was the rescape when he added all the PITA plants.
> It was kinda nice reading a tank journal.
> 
> Guessing I'll send him another pink camera, got the addy around here somewhere.


11/23 is where the fun begins. maybe when i'm bored i'll do a FTS timeline.
No not another pink one! lol....


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha pointless indeed. but you keep coming back!
> 
> Bob, you are a contributor to the nonsense
> 
> hahaha. i'm sure silver hair bob would have loved to have underwear flying over him.


LoL. 



nonconductive said:


> Nice meeting you too! it's cool. they were all over you like a pack of snail wanting wolves.
> 
> I'll be seeing ya next year at ACA!


I'm sure it was interesting! Wish I could go to something that I would find interesting and pertaining to my hobby, Chicago sucks. 




nonconductive said:


> yea, my wood is massive. i already know this.:hihi:


Lol, is that something you picked up at a local store, or does it naturally come to you from nature.... 

FYI I was looking through some of your old stuff, I dig the artwork In this post, you should post some more!

Also, I posted like 31 pics in my journal and it's pretty nonsense free since Bob is mad at me for some reason.


----------



## nonconductive

dude you must be looking in the wrong spots cuz chicago is awesome.

lol i forgot about those doodles. thanks!


----------



## Bahugo

Oh, and I love the fact that on page 8 you were talking about "Now I remember why I quit keeping discus" and 115 pages later you still want them gone! lol. I really wish mine would like... jump out or get stuck under a log or something. 

I liked the doodles! Where are all these interesting fish conventions in Chicago?


----------



## nonconductive

i know some people that drive to the chicago swaps and auctions and supposedly they put ours to shame.

unfortunately i didnt care too much about plants/fish when i lived there to join any club.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i know some people that drive to the chicago swaps and auctions and supposedly they put ours to shame.
> 
> unfortunately i didnt care too much about plants/fish when i lived there to join any club.


I tried googling and what not and couldn't even find any clubs for Chicago besides a cichlid club... Is that what I am suppose to look for? Do you know what swaps and auctions they drive up too (like what club)?


----------



## nonconductive

i think its the cichlid club. (but from what i understand its more than just cichlids.)


----------



## nonconductive

bob gave me cooties.











a few hours after h2o2 treatment.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> bob gave me cooties.


hahaha and YUCK!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> bob gave me cooties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few hours after h2o2 treatment.


sorry  

try the EM if it comes back. worked well for me


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Oh, and I love the fact that on page 8 you were talking about "Now I remember why I quit keeping discus" and 115 pages later you still want them gone! lol. I really wish mine would like... jump out or get stuck under a log or something.
> 
> I liked the doodles! Where are all these interesting fish conventions in
> Chicago?


You discus haters! Send them all to me!!! :bounce:

FYI, Bahugo I did have a discus get stuck between a stump and the wall of the tank and die in my last tank.


----------



## orchidman

poor discus!


----------



## zachary908

Glad you came back from the dead, Non C!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Glad you came back from the dead, Non C!


agreed


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Less talk and more action??? i thought you were a GOOD Girl. lol:angel:
> 
> i took a couple pics over the weekend. i'll see if any are worth uploading possibly tonight! so hold your horses, or pink panties, or whatever you hold!


I was telling Earl tonight: Everything thinks I'm a prude *sniff*. He replied "That's cause you are a prude." Not what I wanted to hear, lol. I went from this :angryfire , to this :icon_conf , to this :icon_neut and then finally :icon_mrgr after hearing my husband breaking the news to me so delicately.

(I'll leave off the rest of the conversation, as _he _has such the potty mouth. But I'll say this much: I think I am a bit more modest than I realized, haha.)



nonconductive said:


> bob gave me cooties.
> *snipping out pics*


Awwwww......you do like me. I ask for pictures and you show me your algae. roud: (I do want to point out our team members don't have cuties. )

Now - quit stalling and snap some other pictures for the rest of these yahoos to enjoy.


----------



## nonconductive

thats a little 5 gallon. i took some of the 125 but fell alseep early. i will upload some more tonight after work.


----------



## sewingalot

Excuses, excuses.  How many tanks do you have setup and what size are they? Oh and is Blue the betta still around?


----------



## nonconductive

currently (1) 125, (1) 20H, (1) 10, (3) 5, (1) 2.5

empty (1) 75, (2 or 3) 55, (2) 20L, (2) 10 

most of the empties are at my mom's house

blue betta is still kicking it.


----------



## Karackle

that's a lot of tanks! yay for blue betta!  

I have a LOT more than that to catch up on......but it might take a while so I just wanted to stop in and say HI!

Also, that algae looks pretty cool in the "after" picture.....that is some serious neon pink! (did you do it on purpose for your team :hihi


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> currently (1) 125, (1) 20H, (1) 10, (3) 5, (1) 2.5
> 
> empty (1) 75, (2 or 3) 55, (2) 20L, (2) 10
> 
> most of the empties are at my mom's house
> 
> blue betta is still kicking it.


hehehe
110g, 29g, 20H, (2) 75, (5) 55g, (3) 10, (2) mustach pans

I'm not counting the unfulfilled 
but another 2 will flood soon.


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> that's a lot of tanks! yay for blue betta!
> 
> I have a LOT more than that to catch up on......but it might take a while so I just wanted to stop in and say HI!
> 
> Also, that algae looks pretty cool in the "after" picture.....that is some serious neon pink! (did you do it on purpose for your team :hihi


if they were all centrally located it would be alot easier to maintain them.

did you notice the blue-ish colors? afterwards part of the sand turned a sky blue.



wkndracer said:


> hehehe
> 110g, 29g, 20H, (2) 75, (5) 55g, (3) 10, (2) mustach pans
> 
> I'm not counting the unfulfilled
> but another 2 will flood soon.


go ahead and rub it in. lol i bow to thee dirt tank master. 

(lol mustache pans)


----------



## wkndracer

Bwahahaha!

_*Guru Not*_ says; jack of all trades is master of nothing

now how much do I have to pay you for lessons on how to squeeze new leaves out of Anubias sticks


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> I was telling Earl tonight: Everything thinks I'm a prude *sniff*. He replied "That's cause you are a prude." Not what I wanted to hear, lol. I went from this :angryfire , to this :icon_conf , to this :icon_neut and then finally :icon_mrgr after hearing my husband breaking the news to me so delicately.
> 
> (I'll leave off the rest of the conversation, as _he _has such the potty mouth. But I'll say this much: I think I am a bit more modest than I realized, haha.)
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww......you do like me. I ask for pictures and you show me your algae. roud: (I do want to point out our team members don't have cuties. )
> 
> *cuz you gave them all to me! now d as them though1 :bounce:*
> 
> Now - quit stalling and snap some other pictures for the rest of these yahoos to enjoy.


roud:



nonconductive said:


> currently (1) 125, (1) 20H, (1) 10, (3) 5, (1) 2.5
> 
> empty (1) 75, (2 or 3) 55, (2) 20L, (2) 10
> 
> most of the empties are at my mom's house
> 
> blue betta is still kicking it.



wow. i have setup- 29g, 10g, 5.5g
empty-20 long, 10g, 30g

lets see some pics of this famous betta


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> _*Guru Not*_ says; jack of all trades is master of nothing
> 
> now how much do I have to pay you for lessons on how to squeeze new leaves out of Anubias sticks


lol mike, the cost will be the assembly of a custom built racer sump. honestly, i wish i knew. lots of P, and good co2 seems to help.



orchidman said:


> roud:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. i have setup- 29g, 10g, 5.5g
> empty-20 long, 10g, 30g
> 
> lets see some pics of this famous betta


tell leroy to not get his fins in a ruckus because its just a plain old betta.


----------



## sewingalot

You guys just made me feel better about 3 tanks setup and 5 empty ones (4 nanos). Now I don't feel so much like a hoarder. That or we are all hoarders. :hihi: So if these shrimp eggs ever hatch and live, you have plenty of space for them. LOL.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> lol mike, the cost will be the assembly of a custom built racer sump. honestly, i wish i knew. lots of P, and good co2 seems to help.
> 
> 
> 
> tell leroy to not get his fins in a ruckus because its just a plain old betta.


nobody ever said anything about a female betta. if it was, then his fins would really be in a ruckus... taught him well


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> You guys just made me feel better about 3 tanks setup and 5 empty ones (4 nanos). Now I don't feel so much like a hoarder. That or we are all hoarders. :hihi: So if these shrimp eggs ever hatch and live, you have plenty of space for them. LOL.


you havent seen tank hording till you've seen rachel's spare tank room! :bounce:


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## orchidman

i forgot how great this looks!! it looks awesome!!!! those angelfish eggs on the leaves look really cool!


----------



## zachary908

Those sure are some nice discus roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Pulling this over to the new page (for those who haven't figured out the 40 posts per page yet, lol):
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/Picture571.jpg

Pretty awesome, non-c! If you keep growing blyxa like that, wknd's going to loose his blyxa title.  Speaking of blyxa, mine is now orange. :help:

Did you set back up the water pump (massive water flowing on the left)?

Such a wonderful picture of the proud fishy! I so want a stripy angelfish now! In the words of my lurker gal, "Cute, Cute!"

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## orchidman

your going to have to send me some of that blyxa!


----------



## Karackle

wow that tank is looking fantastic, I love it now even more actually with the trimmed back but still present emergent growth. 

And i did notice the blue hue in the sand but I thought it was some crazy weird lighting effect, but the sand actually turned that color?! crazy!


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks amazing Damon! I am still very jealous about your stump, some day I will have one. When I find some wood big enough! ..._hahahahaha_




sewingalot said:


> Pulling this over to the new page (for those who haven't figured out the 40 posts per page yet, lol):
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/Picture571.jpg


Omg! I just figured it out, I never knew about it before I read this like 3 min ago! This is amazing... but depressing because now my journal is half as long.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i forgot how great this looks!! it looks awesome!!!! those angelfish eggs on the leaves look really cool!


thanks. they're gone already. i managed to pull 6 or so wigglers but i icant find them already.



zachary908 said:


> Those sure are some nice discus roud:


thanks, theyre a little beat up thanks to two pairs of angels.



sewingalot said:


> Pulling this over to the new page (for those who haven't figured out the 40 posts per page yet, lol):
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/Picture571.jpg
> 
> Pretty awesome, non-c! If you keep growing blyxa like that, wknd's going to loose his blyxa title.  Speaking of blyxa, mine is now orange. :help:
> 
> Did you set back up the water pump (massive water flowing on the left)?
> 
> Such a wonderful picture of the proud fishy! I so want a stripy angelfish now! In the words of my lurker gal, "Cute, Cute!"
> 
> Thanks for the pictures!


i have blyxa coming out of my ears. in non co2 tanks its reddish. 

no, still waiting for the impeller to come in the mail. im not sure i'm going to hook it back up. if i dont i could fit 3 more 5 gallons in the cabinet.:hihi:



orchidman said:


> your going to have to send me some of that blyxa!


sure!



Karackle said:


> wow that tank is looking fantastic, I love it now even more actually with the trimmed back but still present emergent growth.
> 
> And i did notice the blue hue in the sand but I thought it was some crazy weird lighting effect, but the sand actually turned that color?! crazy!


thanks kara

it must have been all the bacteria in the sand dying or something.



Bahugo said:


> Tank looks amazing Damon! I am still very jealous about your stump, some day I will have one. When I find some wood big enough! ..._hahahahaha_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg! I just figured it out, I never knew about it before I read this like 3 min ago! This is amazing... but depressing because now my journal is half as long.


thanks! 

that just means you better post twice as much.


----------



## demonr6

*Ahem* Someone has been letting their fish listen to too much Al Green while they are away at work.



nonconductive said:


>


----------



## nonconductive

hahahaha


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> thanks. they're gone already. i managed to pull 6 or so wigglers but i icant find them already.
> 
> 
> sure!


cool! you'll have to send me some of those baby angels!

cool! thanks  i have the perfect spot for some blyxa!

ps. sara, and kara, notice the snipping! roud:


----------



## zachary908

Good job with the quote snipping, Bob!

I may have to get some blyxa from you sometime, Non C.

Don't let those discus get too beat up!


----------



## orchidman

thanks zach! im so proud!


----------



## wkndracer

Looks like a pearl scale too awesome!
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> cool! you'll have to send me some of those baby angels!
> 
> cool! thanks  i have the perfect spot for some blyxa!


bob, that is if i can actually raise some fry.



zachary908 said:


> Good job with the quote snipping, Bob!
> 
> I may have to get some blyxa from you sometime, Non C.
> 
> Don't let those discus get too beat up!


let me know when you want some, or ask mike (he's the master!) This all came from his blyxa huge. i now have like 3 times the amount and try forcing it on people.

it'll be due for a trim shortly.



wkndracer said:


> Looks like a pearl scale too awesome!
> Thanks for the pics.


 
they were given to me as ghost pearlscales. im not sure about the ghost part, they look like silver pearlscales. want em, mike?


----------



## orchidman

i want them! lol


----------



## nonconductive

if youre serious and have the tank space i could possibly ship them in the coming month.


----------



## orchidman

im serious. i have a 29g just waiting for an angel pair. PM me if you legit wanna get rid of them. that is is mike doesnt want them. you technically offered them to him, not me


----------



## nonconductive

i will let you know later on. not really sure what i plan on doing stocking wise. i would like to raise atleast 1 stinking fry before i get rid of both pairs.


----------



## orchidman

i dont think i'd have room for 2 pairs, only room for 1 pair. sorry! i thought it was just one. let me know. ill be in ireland for the next week so i cant really talk then, so no rush on anything.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> let me know when you want some, or ask mike (he's the master!) This all came from his blyxa huge. i now have like 3 times the amount and try forcing it on people.
> 
> it'll be due for a trim shortly.


Well, I'd be ready now if I wasn't worried about heat! If we get a few days of nice weather here I'll probably buy some of ya.


----------



## wkndracer

If Bob doesn't have things right I'm up for figuring this out.
Geez! Me say no to Angels LMAO!


----------



## orchidman

wkndracer said:


> If Bob doesn't have things right I'm up for figuring this out.
> Geez! Me say no to Angels LMAO!


lol! you take one pair ill take one pair. ill give you some cash incentive :icon_idea


----------



## nonconductive

i'll warn you one angel is BIG & UGLY... i mean UGLY..... large bulbous forehead.

I'm thinking sometime next month (time permitting) most fish in here will go bye bye one way or another. possibly the scape too....

you know i completely forgot, but awhile back when my boss was begging for another kid she tried bribing me with another fish tank. now that one is in the making i wonder if she'll hold her end of the deal (i doubt it) lol.

i would take the left 2 thirds of this scape and cram it into my 75 and do something else with this tank.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> i'll warn you one angel is BIG & UGLY... i mean UGLY..... large bulbous forehead.
> 
> I'm thinking sometime next month (time permitting) most fish in here will go bye bye one way or another. possibly the scape too....
> 
> you know i completely forgot, but awhile back when my boss was begging for another kid she tried bribing me with another fish tank. now that one is in the making i wonder if she'll hold her end of the deal (i doubt it) lol.
> 
> i would take the left 2 thirds of this scape and cram it into my 75 and do something else with this tank.


Whatcha thinking about doing? Still planted I hope... right? :icon_neut


----------



## Karackle

HAHAHAHA first of all, love that "your boss" is your wife :hihi: and you might as well _ask_ if she'll hold up her end of the bargain  

by the way, I can't remember if I ever congratulated you and the boss on the bun in the oven, so just in case, CONGRATS! :biggrin: 

Also.....I would be sad if you tore this tank down, it's one of my very favorites, but if you're planning to move 2/3 of it (my favorite 2/3) to another tank, that works too  And I'd love to see what you come up with next! roud:


----------



## zachary908

Sad the tank is going to be torn down, but I'm really looking forward to the new scape! What fish do you have, and will you be getting rid of? ( Never really came across a stocking list)


----------



## sewingalot

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! *Sniff* tearing down the love of my life (outside of Earl) is blasphemy! I will quit all forums forever in mourning. 

Speaking of fish, how are you liking the emerald eyes?


----------



## nonconductive

i said i MIGHT consider doing something else with it. not positive. it depends on my time constraints and laziness. right now it pretty much runs itself. i dose twice a week, top off twice a week and dose excel once every month and a half for bba killing purposes.
i miss having a big stem tank, but i dont miss the amount of time involved.

stocking would probably be red phantoms, ember tetras or emerald eyes.

im liking the emerald eyes, theyre so shy though. i noticed one is missing one of those emerald eyes.

thanks Kara!


----------



## wkndracer

haha be lazy! or start another big tank.
rest easy big guy my anubias threat is YEARS away LOL


----------



## nonconductive

what kind of dumbass sends in coins to pay their premium.................



lol mike. i'll probably be lazy.


----------



## Bahugo

Where are you NonC!!!???!!! Sorry, I will send monopoly money in next time.


----------



## msjinkzd

nonconductive said:


> i said i MIGHT consider doing something else with it. not positive. it depends on my time constraints and laziness. right now it pretty much runs itself. i dose twice a week, top off twice a week and dose excel once every month and a half for bba killing purposes.
> i miss having a big stem tank, but i dont miss the amount of time involved.
> 
> stocking would probably be red phantoms, ember tetras or emerald eyes.
> 
> im liking the emerald eyes, theyre so shy though. i noticed one is missing one of those emerald eyes.
> 
> thanks Kara!



Yes, you got one or the "bonus" emerald eye rasboras, lol. I couldn't catch it to get it out of hte dip and pour so just added an extra.


----------



## sewingalot

I'll forgive you if you do change it (especially since secretly I <3 your stem tank from long ago).

So funny that yours are shy. Mine come right up to me and nose about. Maybe because you have a smaller number of them or that they are new? Blast you! You got one of my pirate emeralds! You better up and buy them all from her before I beat you to it. You should check out my latest FTS in my journal showing them schooling. I think they like the extra current I recently added to clear things up.


----------



## CKJ

Cool tank!


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Where are you NonC!!!???!!! Sorry, I will send monopoly money in next time.


Out living the dream...................

haha i'm suprised i havent seen that yet.



msjinkzd said:


> Yes, you got one or the "bonus" emerald eye rasboras, lol. I couldn't catch it to get it out of hte dip and pour so just added an extra.


haha no worries, it gives him character. i guess i didnt count them cuz i never noticed there was an extra lol. thanks tho!



sewingalot said:


> I'll forgive you if you do change it (especially since secretly I <3 your stem tank from long ago).
> 
> So funny that yours are shy. Mine come right up to me and nose about. Maybe because you have a smaller number of them or that they are new? Blast you! You got one of my pirate emeralds! You better up and buy them all from her before I beat you to it. You should check out my latest FTS in my journal showing them schooling. I think they like the extra current I recently added to clear things up.


thanks!

i saw them schooling in that pic, looks awesome! they're getting a little less shy but nowhere near out going yet. 



CKJ said:


> Cool tank!


thanks!


----------



## Karackle

living the dream is always a good thing. I approve.


----------



## sewingalot

*cough* Pictures soon? *cough* Hi Non-c!


----------



## nonconductive

Hi batgirl.....

Pics will come soon. 


Glad you approve, Kara.


----------



## zachary908

Yay pictures are coming! I can't wait!

I thought you we're dead again, Non C! Hi!


----------



## nonconductive

hey zach.

not physically dead, no.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> hey zach.
> 
> not physically dead, no.


Well, that's good! 

So... how are your tye-dyed frisbees? :wink:


----------



## SkyGrl

*cough* we are gunna hound you. *cough cough*

Amy


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> Well, that's good!
> 
> So... how are your tye-dyed frisbees? :wink:


haha... doing what they always do.... nuttin. i might have found a new home for them.



SkyGrl said:


> *cough* *cough cough*
> 
> Amy


smoke another one! hehe


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> haha... doing what they always do.... nuttin. i might have found a new home for them.


What, no! Your discus are awesome, you can't get rid of them! I believe I already asked you, but where did your originally come from? I'm looking to get a few of decent size to go with mine.


----------



## nonconductive

i got them from a friend for like 20 bucks for all of them. he was bored/sick of them.

not sure where he got them. he worked at a LFS store so he probably had them ordered.


----------



## zachary908

Dang, that's a sweet deal! I'll probably have to stop being lazy and just order some online... just not looking forward to the price. First I need to finish up my OEBT tank though... then I need to order shrimp...


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> ... Pics will come soon.


Bwahahaha :smile:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha :smile:


:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## zachary908

What a nice picture, but such a tease!

We want more, Non C!:flick:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, nice to see my tank isn't the only one with snails surfing upside down. So cute! Nice top down shot. I think you have more food on the plastic rim than in the tank, lol.


----------



## nonconductive

thats from oliver's feeding methods. theres a couple of the ludwigias you gave me awhile back.


----------



## chad320

Whoa, cool shot. I just noticed the time. Are you up looking for batgirl? :hihi: It took me a long time to catch up but now im current again  Did I catch that right with a cookie in the oven? Congrats!!!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> i'll warn you one angel is BIG & UGLY... i mean UGLY..... large bulbous forehead.
> 
> I'm thinking sometime next month (time permitting) most fish in here will go bye bye one way or another. possibly the scape too....
> 
> you know i completely forgot, but awhile back when my boss was begging for another kid she tried bribing me with another fish tank. now that one is in the making i wonder if she'll hold her end of the deal (i doubt it) lol.
> 
> i would take the left 2 thirds of this scape and cram it into my 75 and do something else with this tank.


maybe you should get some pics. then ( see see what i did there? tricking you into posting pics ) let me know what you decide

NOOOO!!! :angryfire i love love love this scape! cant believe your going to tear it down 




nonconductive said:


> Hi batgirl.....
> 
> Pics will come soon.
> 
> 
> Glad you approve, Kara.


if you must tear the tank down, then you need to get some awesome pics first!


----------



## Karackle

OH COOL! I thought I was the only one that had snails surf upside down on the top of the water too! I'm glad to know it isn't just me. Excellent. 

Also, I require more pictures of your tank, especially if you are thinking of tearing it down i need as many as possible before then. thank you.


----------



## sewingalot

Oliver's feeding methods, so cute! (Actually, it looks like my method, lol)

I see two types of the ludwigias (brevipes and lacutris I think) in there, do you fertilize at all or is this just a dirt tank? The plants look great!

How about some pictures for me since I'm going on a hiatus as of tomorrow morning? Pretty please? I'm making a present for you while I'm away.....your very own bat wings! (How's that for an incentive?)


----------



## orchidman

i thought we persuaded you off the hiatus!


----------



## Karackle

orchidman said:


> i thought we persuaded you off the hiatus!


Sorry OrchidBob, no such luck, I think you misunderstood her "it is sew" pun roud: Sara has a bunch of "real life" stuff to catch up on so we're going to have to survive without her for a while


----------



## sewingalot

Big D, I am sad at the lack of pictures! Your wife gets a bun in the oven, work gets busy and pictures are farther and fewer in between and _sew _are your comments. However, I am _sew _happy that you are neglecting the journal and setting your priorities toward the non-virtual life. Don't you worry, I will always be your journal cheerleader for MOWR pictures (mainly for Amy's sake, lol). I do miss seeing your updates and office prank antics. But! I do completely understand and just wanted to say "See you in the funnies." Oh, and congrats again on making Oliver a big brother!


----------



## orchidman

oh  now im sad again! i just got back on and already sara is leaving again! i better get a nice quilt out of it  JK


----------



## zachary908

How's it going, Non C? Any updates?


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Whoa, cool shot. I just noticed the time. Are you up looking for batgirl? :hihi: It took me a long time to catch up but now im current again  Did I catch that right with a cookie in the oven? Congrats!!!


thats correct chad, thanks!

and you know what they say, the early bat gets the blood.



orchidman said:


> maybe you should get some pics. then ( see see what i did there? tricking you into posting pics ) let me know what you decide
> 
> NOOOO!!! :angryfire i love love love this scape! cant believe your going to tear it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you must tear the tank down, then you need to get some awesome pics first!


not tearing it down, just a little re-vamp maybe. definitely getting rid of angels and discus.



Karackle said:


> OH COOL! I thought I was the only one that had snails surf upside down on the top of the water too! I'm glad to know it isn't just me. Excellent.
> 
> Also, I require more pictures of your tank, especially if you are thinking of tearing it down i need as many as possible before then. thank you.


theyre munchin down on some slime action.... see above!



sewingalot said:


> Oliver's feeding methods, so cute! (Actually, it looks like my method, lol)
> 
> I see two types of the ludwigias (brevipes and lacutris I think) in there, do you fertilize at all or is this just a dirt tank? The plants look great!
> 
> How about some pictures for me since I'm going on a hiatus as of tomorrow morning? Pretty please? I'm making a present for you while I'm away.....your very own bat wings! (How's that for an incentive?)


are you sure there's 2 in there? right now its getting by w/o ferts. will probably change in the future.

i would like my wings made from crushed velvet please and thanks.



orchidman said:


> i thought we persuaded you off the hiatus!





Karackle said:


> Sorry OrchidBob, no such luck, I think you misunderstood her "it is sew" pun roud: Sara has a bunch of "real life" stuff to catch up on so we're going to have to survive without her for a while


i guess i'm too late... but maybe some pics this weekend will lure her out of her fabric coffin.



sewingalot said:


> Big D, I am sad at the lack of pictures! Your wife gets a bun in the oven, work gets busy and pictures are farther and fewer in between and _sew _are your comments. However, I am _sew _happy that you are neglecting the journal and setting your priorities toward the non-virtual life. Don't you worry, I will always be your journal cheerleader for MOWR pictures (mainly for Amy's sake, lol). I do miss seeing your updates and office prank antics. But! I do completely understand and just wanted to say "See you in the funnies." Oh, and congrats again on making Oliver a big brother!


LOL big D..... thats awesome. speaking of office, i finally got dual moniters after begging for like a year. yay!

thanks again!





orchidman said:


> oh  now im sad again! i just got back on and already sara is leaving again! i better get a nice quilt out of it  JK


quilt is code for wings



zachary908 said:


> How's it going, Non C? Any updates?


updates soon, since i recieved a new camera thanks to the Mr. M! 


nothing new really, trimmed some blyxa and cleared a spot for the kompact which promptly shed its leaves after i moved it.....


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> definitely getting rid of angels and discus.
> 
> updates soon, since i recieved a new camera thanks to the Mr. M!


Found a buyer for the discus yet? If not keep me in mind for at least two.


Awesome, can't wait for the new updates!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> quilt is code for wings


exactly! :bounce: i want mine to be like the victoria secret wings  so i can wear them with my pink panties


----------



## zachary908

What am image, Bob.... Good thing I have no clue what you look like in real life, or it could look worse... :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

well you've seen my head. ill send you a pic of it once i get the wings . im not a skinny person either.. not fat though... im 6ft and 190lbs


----------



## zachary908

When did I see your head? Wow, 6ft? I'm only 5' 10" and like 130-135 pounds lol


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> When did I see your head? Wow, 6ft? I'm only 5' 10" and like 130-135 pounds lol


dang! you must be skinny! when i was 5'10" i was like 170 im not fat, just built well i could get buff if i worked out. but i dont really have the motivation equipment or time.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> dang! you must be skinny! when i was 5'10" i was like 170 im not fat, just built well i could get buff if i worked out. but i dont really have the motivation equipment or time.


Actually I don't look that skinny, I just have a low body fat percentage. You should do it, Bob, working out is great! I do it. I'm stuck at a plateau right now though. 

I should start a thread about working out.

We should stop derailing everyone's threads, bob. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

derailing is the life of this forum! :bounce:

well 5'10" and 135 is pretty skinny to me. if i had weights at my house i'd be able to workout. but i cant drive and i cant get anyone to take me to the gym. i do pushups and chrunches and othetr things. but i never really stick with it


----------



## zachary908

Ha!

I'm going to have to post a picture of myself.....

Have you ever done any weight training, Bob? That's the real fun.


----------



## orchidman

haha.. if you say so...


no i havent. thats really what ive been wanting to do though


----------



## zachary908

Awesome, if you ever start let me know, we can probably help each other out!


----------



## orchidman

yeah that would be cool! what do you bench?


----------



## zachary908

You have PM, Bob.


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> theyre munchin down on some slime action.... see above!


Heeheehee excellent! Yummy scum.


----------



## Bahugo

He's back just in time too yell at me for rescaping my 20g long! lol I must have given him the rescape bug or something since he is revamping the 125g haha. 

My kompact sheds leaves all the time, it's a Pain in the rear. My shrimpies love eating the dead leaves though.


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> You have PM, Bob.


lol! should i be worried? there are no pink pantie pics are there?


----------



## zachary908

Ha, no pictures. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

phew! had me worried/excited there!

....okay, ill stop now.......


----------



## zachary908

Bahahah!


----------



## orchidman

Rofl


----------



## wkndracer

Geez! I'm forgetting what my biggest tank looks like :frown:
Place the selector dial on the picture of the little green camera and push the button already. The battery was fully charged, the memory stick was formatted and cleared of ugly little tank or pornographic angel activity images. 

You know you want too,,, click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click delete delete delete delete delete delete delete delete delete delete delete delete
click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click click delete delete delete delete give up completely upload post LMAO


----------



## chad320

Hah Mike, Nice work


----------



## nonconductive

lol....

well the only tanks with the light on is my kid's neglected 2.5 so it better than nuttin'.


----------



## zachary908

Those are some sexy red ramshorn snails, Non C!


----------



## wkndracer

wahoo its a picture LOL! 
those are sure red.
never seen reds before but I lead a sheltered life.


----------



## zachary908

I've seen them at my work, but don't really do anything with them. I know you can selectively breed them like shrimp. I've seen dark chocolate colored ones, red ones,blue ones, and almost black ones before.


----------



## orchidman

for a neglected tank it lokos preatty good!


----------



## nonconductive

i had shrimp in there but the heater went south and cooked them. now it has none.

by neglected i mean mulm buildup.


----------



## nonconductive

goodbye pink camera of shame. though you did me no wrong, you did me no right. you won't be missed.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> i had shrimp in there but the heater went south and cooked them. now it has none.


Aww, poor shrimp!


nonconductive said:


> goodbye pink camera of shame. though you did me no wrong, you did me no right. you won't be missed.


That's a pretty pink camera, Non C! :hihi: Where is the new one?


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## zachary908

Wow, awesome. I love your emersed plants!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## chad320

Is that Lancelota? Are those angel fry? DETAILS,DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## zachary908

Awesome, fry! Are you going to attempt to raise them?


----------



## nonconductive

chad not sure what kind it is.... i ordered it from aquariumplants.com years ago. i think its some sort of barteri. yea those are angel fry. i might try scooping them up. theres another set of eggs just starting to wobble on some java fern from the other pair.

this is what happened to my kompact after i moved it


----------



## nonconductive

mom and dad looking beat up


----------



## orchidman

woohoo! good job on the fry. hope you can rear them


----------



## 2in10

Great looking plants, congrats on the fry


----------



## wkndracer

Wow! The emerged shots look great.
I'm hoping to get something like that going on in the 40B.
The parents look like pearlscales in the pic.
Glad to see we aren't going text only with Sara on vacation (was beginning to wonder LOL)


----------



## nonconductive

planted tank what have you become. i check the mainpage and there's a picture of jesus holding a sheep where there should be a fish tank.


----------



## nonconductive

some pics of joes fish and his walls of red.


----------



## Bahugo

Nice pics NonC! 

Hey, how do "club auctions" work? There is one around here oct 2nd which I would love to try attending but I have never been too one. Is everything auction, or is it still like you can go too tables and buy things? Do auctions still bring the same variety as swaps?


----------



## nonconductive

well auctions you have to bid on stuff. CCAC is open to the public, not sure about others. the swaps are where you can go buy stuff at tables.


----------



## zachary908

Is the first guy a Lithobate peacock,. Non C? Very nice looking!


----------



## nonconductive

im not up to par on rift lake fish, but my friend refers to it as a male sunshine peacock.


----------



## zachary908

Now that you say that I think he is a sunshine. Still, it's a pretty fish. My cichlid knowledge isn't very great. :hihi:


----------



## Karackle

great shots dude! What kind of camera is the new one? Those emersed shots especially look fantastic. And I love the little 2.5g too roud: 

wkndracer - i promise to get some new pics up soon too! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

i love the emersed shots.


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> woohoo! good job on the fry. hope you can rear them





2in10 said:


> Great looking plants, congrats on the fry


thank you both... so far theyre still there. i was meaning to remove them to a breeder box or something but was lazy most of the day.



wkndracer said:


> Wow! The emerged shots look great.
> I'm hoping to get something like that going on in the 40B.
> The parents look like pearlscales in the pic.
> Glad to see we aren't going text only with Sara on vacation (was beginning to wonder LOL)


i cant think of what your 40b looks like (you have too many tanks!!)



zachary908 said:


> Not that you say that I think he is a sunshine. Still, it's a pretty fish. My cichlid knowledge isn't very great. :hihi:


my african knowledge sucks, because they're not my cup of tea



Karackle said:


> great shots dude! What kind of camera is the new one? Those emersed shots especially look fantastic. And I love the little 2.5g too roud:
> 
> wkndracer - i promise to get some new pics up soon too! :biggrin:





orchidman said:


> i love the emersed shots.


thanks!its a sony something! how's that for being descriptive.


-----------------------------------------------

went to the ponds yesterday and snapped some pics. will see if any are worth uploading.

also, while collecting plants some 70-80 year old guy i never seen before came up to me out of nowhere and gave me some secret code hand shake and a chest bump then disappeared into the woods. i was left wondering what the heck..........


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> also, while collecting plants some 70-80 year old guy i never seen before came up to me out of nowhere and gave me some secret code hand shake and a chest bump then disappeared into the woods. i was left wondering what the heck..........


LMAO 
Sorry next time I will pull you back into the woods into my tarp shack


----------



## nonconductive

LOL Rich


----------



## wkndracer

funny,, 
strange,,, 
I'm hearing twangie off key music coming from my monitor,,,,
,,,,, slowly moving away from the thread and logging off.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> funny,,
> strange,,,
> I'm hearing twangie off key music coming from my monitor,,,,
> ,,,,, slowly moving away from the thread and logging off.


LOL Mike...... i packed up my stuff and left right away.


----------



## Karackle

nonconductive said:


> thanks!its a sony something! how's that for being descriptive.


Ah yes, the sony something! I'm so jealous, that's just the one I always wanted! 



nonconductive said:


> also, while collecting plants some 70-80 year old guy i never seen before came up to me out of nowhere and gave me some secret code hand shake and a chest bump then disappeared into the woods. i was left wondering what the heck..........


This is hilarious, weird and slightly terrifying all at the same time. For some reason, reading this story, I picture the guy not wearing many clothes either, i wonder why that is?


----------



## wkndracer

1 item only Kara

ratty raincoat


----------



## nonconductive

Karackle said:


> Ah yes, the sony something! I'm so jealous, that's just the one I always wanted!
> 
> 
> This is hilarious, weird and slightly terrifying all at the same time. For some reason, reading this story, I picture the guy not wearing many clothes either, i wonder why that is?


its a sony wknd'soldcamera... haha i could look when i get home if you really want to know, or maybe mike will chime in.

trust me he was fully clothed lol.... that would have upped the weird factor by atleast 100. he didnt seem unusual until he gave me the secret hand shake.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> 1 item only Kara
> 
> ratty raincoat


gah! ninja'd... lol


yea...... ummmm.... that would have been scary. lol


----------



## Karackle

wkndracer said:


> 1 item only Kara
> 
> ratty raincoat


HAHAHAHA I _almost_ just spat water all over my computer because this made me laugh so hard! :icon_lol:



nonconductive said:


> trust me he was fully clothed lol.... that would have upped the weird factor by atleast 100. he didnt seem unusual until he gave me the secret hand shake.
> 
> yea...... ummmm.... that would have been scary. lol


Yes, that would have upped the weird and scary factor by a significant margin! 



nonconductive said:


> its a sony wknd'soldcamera... haha i could look when i get home if you really want to know, or maybe mike will chime in.


No big deal, I was just giving you a hard time  I'm not in the market for a new camera at the moment anyway


----------



## wkndracer

D has a sony hand cannon LOL


----------



## nonconductive

hahahah.... not even going to comment on that!


----------



## orchidman

:icon_eek:


nonconductive said:


> hahahah.... not even going to comment on that!


----------



## nonconductive

Joe's bird shack. yea the pics stink.





























just hatched. i had to stand on a chair and bend all funny to see in and couldnt really get a decent shot.


----------



## nonconductive

whoever thinks plants wont grow in anerobic conditions has never been to a pond.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

different pond. private property. treated.


----------



## wkndracer

Wow! the lady killer is getting big

later gator :wink:

fish tank! fish tank! wheres my fish tank?


----------



## nonconductive

i will post some soon! (but i have to take them first)


lol lady killer. if by lady killer you mean swooning grandma aged women you are correct.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> lol lady killer. if by lady killer you mean swooning grandma aged women you are correct.


Oh yeah? just you wait, 
it started with granny's and waitress's then checkout cashiers. Now in middle school his notebooks and *NEW BOOKBAG*! have all kinds of doodles and scribbles on them and about six girls have written they're names on his stuff! Grrrrr!


----------



## nonconductive

haha hopefully he'll avoid women and become an avid fisherman or aquarist. if not, when he's older i can live through him vicariously but i'll be damned if some ho is going to write her name on his new bookbag.


----------



## wkndracer

:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

haha.... you sound like you know this stuff from experience.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> haha.... you sound like you know this stuff from experience.


hahaha Grrrrr my PITA is the one on the left


----------



## Bahugo

I think we've gotten pics of everything besides FTS!!!! Lol, the plant growing emersed at the pond looks alot like the ludwigia that I picked up a few weeks ago from the LFS. You got a PM about clubs!


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> I think we've gotten pics of everything besides FTS!!!! Lol


Nope! not yet


























now ya have Bwahahaha


----------



## Bahugo

LMAO
bored driving ?


----------



## nonconductive

LOL mike. your driving buddy?

is that a recent pic of yer youngin? he looks like a little ladies man. how old is he?

the kid on the right is cracking me up.

replied rich.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> different pond. private property. treated.


looks like one of my tanks!

cute kid! he is gonna be a stud



nonconductive said:


> LOL mike. your driving buddy?
> 
> is that a recent pic of yer youngin? he looks like a little ladies man. how old is he?
> 
> the kid on the right is cracking me up.
> 
> replied rich.


lol! i think your older son was a bit better looking mike!


----------



## wkndracer

LOL that was his birthday this year and the kid on the right is Zach (semi/quasi insane)

haha my second 'adopted' son was Max the monkey. His class passed Max and a journal around all year capturing travels and life events. Max went on vacation with us and yes I get bored driving and prefer it that way with the family in the truck.

fish tank fish tank wheres my fish tank :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

patience young grasshoppers, patience.

don't make me quote guns n roses.


LOL semi/quasi insane..... he looks like a wild one.

rich didnt you know that the monkey is mike's navigation system?

bob, yea it looks like my tanks at one time.

and thanks!


----------



## wkndracer

Keeping eyes on the thread impatiently awaiting a FTS.


----------



## orchidman

lol! just show us the dang pics!


----------



## 150EH

I'm so gald I'm old and closer to getting the kids out of the house, you guys have no idea what your in for, nice photos.

Don't Cichlids always look pissed off, like if I could just get out of this tank, I'd kick you a$$ up and down the street for the rest of the day!!


----------



## nonconductive

yea i let it go too long.



















its blurry but these are all i took before i cleaned it.










haha 150, they do look mean

Mike, nice fry!


----------



## nonconductive

water change & cleaning.


----------



## nonconductive

this happy gathering broke out in a fight


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## zachary908

Your alive!!!! Nice pictures, Non C the cleaning made a big difference, but it still looked good before you cleaned it. those Discus sure are looking good. I love all of the anubias.


----------



## wkndracer

WAHOO!! and wow! blyxa really likes your tank.
speechless and enjoying the tank!


----------



## msjinkzd

Looking good! 


Sarah said to tell you that even though she's not on the forum to annoy him and he and his wife are expanding the old family, she expects him to participate and post pictures on a regular basis


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!

and haha rachel:hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

I like all the emergent stuff. Do you have that potted in teh tank, or on a shelf/ledge/whosiwhatsit?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks! no its mostly wedged in cracks in the driftwood. some of it has attached itself.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## wkndracer

aaaahhhhhh pictures :tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

i can't wait to stock it with something different!


----------



## 150EH

Why, what's the new stocking plan????and what happens to the old stock????


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful fish

Definitely why change? And change to what?


----------



## SkyGrl

such nice pictures!!!


----------



## wkndracer

Just scrolled though the updates a second time and that was satisfying,, worth the wait??? YUP!

I think we both figured out the cameras about the same time as I posted my first 'happy with' close ups last night. 

1st, Those pearl scales are *REALLY* nice for short fins. 
2nd, need a close up of the submerged stump LOL

Thanks for finally posting D.


----------



## orchidman

love the pictures! things look great! i love your angels too! how are the fry doing?


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## tharsis

very nice! I love all the anubias and blyxa. I think we have similar visions for our respective tanks. 

The tetras must love swimming in and around all the anubias. Good stuff.


----------



## wkndracer

OMG beautiful!
that's it, says it all, love the tank,
the whole thing is sick including the Tye Dye Frisbee's.
LMAO!!! had a thought and found what caused it LOL (I think but I don't think)
post #1832 last reply Bwahahahaha

awesome FTS D thank you


----------



## zachary908

Wow, looks amazing, Non C! That big blue frisbee is fantastic looking!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks everyone! (it even drew the lurker out ha!)

haha thanks mike & everyone else.

im not into african cichlids at all but my friend has some of these and they school and breed mid column so no digging of substrate. they get bigger then i would like.would prolly get 15 - 30 or something. probably wouldnt be happy with africans though.

(not my pics!)









i like these guys










or these.










or.










or.











bob, they bit the big one. but i found this going on after the water change,













































































































that should be enough pictures to last another 30 pages or til next year. whichever comes first.


----------



## zachary908

Oh nice, is the first picture cyprichromis leptosoma? If so you should go with those, I simply love those guys. I haven't had the pleasure of keeping them at home, but we've had them in at work. We get them off of a local breeder.

The Asian rummynose are pretty cool as well.


----------



## frrok

Wow. What an awesome tank. I hope I can get to your level one day! I have an empty 20 long waiting to be setup with south American plants and fish. Thnx for the photos.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> OMG beautiful!
> that's it, says it all, love the tank,
> the whole thing is sick including the Tye Dye Frisbee's.
> LMAO!!! had a thought and found what caused it LOL (I think but I don't think)
> post #1832 last reply Bwahahahaha
> 
> awesome FTS D thank you


Thanks M! ok now i have to go check out #1832



zachary908 said:


> Oh nice, is the first picture cyprichromis leptosoma? If so you should go with those, I simply love those guys. I haven't had the pleasure of keeping them at home, but we've had them in at work. We get them off of a local breeder.
> 
> The Asian rummynose are pretty cool as well.


yep cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta"...

the guy i would get them from lives in terre haute. probably the same breeder, its where my friend picked his up.



frrok said:


> Wow. What an awesome tank. I hope I can get to your level one day! I have an empty 20 long waiting to be setup with south American plants and fish. Thnx for the photos.


 
thanks a whole bunch! but sorry i had to laugh at "my level." sometimes i forget that people could actually want this tank.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> thanks a whole bunch! but sorry i had to laugh at "my level." sometimes i forget that people could actually want this tank.


I'm jealous of your tank! 

so whats the upcoming plans for it? Any info yet?


----------



## orchidman

me too! I LUST OVER YOUR TANKS! your just to cool for it i guess. figures


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful tank and great shot of it


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> I'm jealous of your tank!
> 
> so whats the upcoming plans for it? Any info yet?





orchidman said:


> me too! I LUST OVER YOUR TANKS! your just to cool for it i guess. figures


you two must be buttering me up for something.

Rich, no plans really at the moment other than different livestock.

Bob, :icon_cool



2in10 said:


> Beautiful tank and great shot of it


thank you!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


>


still drooling over this! how could you possibly think about tearing this down?




nonconductive said:


> thanks everyone! (it even drew the lurker out ha!)
> 
> haha thanks mike & everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should be enough pictures to last another 30 pages or til next year. whichever comes first.


no, not all of them are your pics. so no.

go with the rummy nose! they are awesome fish!!! one of my favorites.


hopefully the angels will get it this time



nonconductive said:


> you two must be buttering me up for something.
> 
> Rich, no plans really at the moment other than different livestock.
> 
> Bob, :icon_cool
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


haha... no, i wasnt. but i shouldve!


----------



## wkndracer

Dang! I thought D posted another update :icon_roll

quit that!


----------



## orchidman

sorry


----------



## wkndracer

K! don't let it happen again














:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> Dang! I thought D posted another update :icon_roll
> 
> quit that!


Lol! my thoughts exactly.


----------



## orchidman

wow. getting a beating over here 

fixed it for you guys


----------



## wkndracer

orchidman said:


> wow. getting a beating over here
> 
> fixed it for you guys


No worries Bob I fixed it too 










best 125g on the site


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you two must be buttering me up for something.
> 
> Rich, no plans really at the moment other than different livestock.
> 
> Bob, :icon_cool
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!


Buttering you up too take my leftover plants from the rescape... don't you want to buy some stem plants? lol

Kidding, I really am jealous of your scape though.


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Buttering you up too take my leftover plants from the rescape... don't you want to buy some stem plants? lol


shouldve but didnt... although i was buttering you up for some shrimp! :icon_roll


that blyxa is really nice though... muaahhaha


----------



## wkndracer

orchidman said:


> shouldve but didnt... although i was buttering you up for some shrimp! :icon_roll
> 
> 
> that blyxa is really nice though... muaahhaha


funny about to trim again,,, Bwahahaha 

how big a victim are you???








the box I sent D made him squeal like a little girl


----------



## orchidman

haha! i dont have much room. ill have to end up sending it to other ppl. i read what D said about the bost.... he pee'd himself. i would put it in my 10g. the 5g i wanted to put some in originally i decided to make a reef with


----------



## wkndracer

I'll PM and not bomb ya LOL Probably this weekend,


----------



## orchidman

lol. sounds good. i wont be home till friday


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> yep cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta"...
> 
> the guy i would get them from lives in terre haute. probably the same breeder, its where my friend picked his up.


Nice, I bet it's Irwin. Great guy, and quality fish. I'd really recommend checking his place out. Even if you aren't into cichlids he has some cool stuff. Even has some shell dwellers. He also breeds LF Albino BN plecos.


----------



## wkndracer

zachary908 said:


> he also breeds lf albino bn plecos.


 hey!


----------



## zachary908

But wkndracer's are better. roud:


----------



## orchidman

lol


----------



## ridethespiral

Amazing tank!

Mind if I ask what the emergent plants are? Would rather not sort through this entire thread haha


----------



## zachary908

ridethespiral said:


> Amazing tank!
> 
> Mind if I ask what the emergent plants are? Would rather not sort through this entire thread haha


Plants that are growing out of water.


----------



## ridethespiral

Thanks for pointing that out. As I did not know that when I used the word emergent...



what EMERGENT PLANTS are growing out of the water


----------



## zachary908

ridethespiral said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. As I did not know that when I used the word emergent...
> 
> 
> 
> what EMERGENT PLANTS are growing out of the water


My apologies, ridethespiral, I didn't realize you were asking what plants they were. I thought you asked what an emergant plant was. I mis read your post.

Again, Sorry.


----------



## ridethespiral

It's fine. I was a little edgy prior to reading your post 

Don't take it personally


----------



## zachary908

Ha, no worries.

So anyway, Non C. What are the emergant plants you have growing?


----------



## wkndracer

zachary908 said:


> Ha, no worries.
> 
> So anyway, Non C. What are the emergant plants you have growing?


Immigrant plants are those crossing a national border to grow in this tank. Zach DO NOT apologize for nada! 

ridethespiral, if your gonna post in my tank thread you need to get a set of pink panties







real men wear pink in dark LMAO (sorry cracking myself up here) welcome to the best 125g thread on the site.

things are a little rough right now without Sara to keep us in line


----------



## zachary908

wkndracer said:


> Immigrant plants are those crossing a national border to grow in this tank. Zach DO NOT apologize for nada!
> 
> ridethespiral, if your gonna post in my tank thread you need to get a set of pink panties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real men wear pink in dark LMAO (sorry cracking myself up here) welcome to the best 125g thread on the site.
> 
> things are a little rough right now without Sara to keep us in line


Bahahah that's hilarious. Pink panties forever.

Yeah, I miss Sara! Without her I really have no reason to post pictures in my journal...


----------



## nonconductive

lol.... play nice!

thanks mike you're too kind



emergent plants are some sort of anubias, dumb cane (thanks to sara for the id), some bamboo, ludwigia something, ludwigia repens, pennywort


----------



## orchidman

wkndracer said:


> Immigrant plants are those crossing a national border to grow in this tank. Zach DO NOT apologize for nada!
> 
> ridethespiral, if your gonna post in my tank thread you need to get a set of pink panties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> real men wear pink in dark LMAO (sorry cracking myself up here) welcome to the best 125g thread on the site.
> 
> things are a little rough right now without Sara to keep us in line


----------



## Karackle

your tank is simply gorgeous. Also your kid is adorable, those birds are really pretty, and i love the pond shots. 

I had a lot of catching up to do, I think that sums up most of it. School is kicking my bum right out of the gate. :eek5: Thank you for posting all of the pictures because i've epically failed to post any because i haven't had a chance to rescape the 30g. So thanks again for picking up my slack with the pics posting  :icon_lol:

Also, Mike, totally agree, best 125 on the forum!


----------



## wkndracer

Karackle said:


> your tank is simply gorgeous. Also your kid is adorable, those birds are really pretty, and i love the pond shots.
> 
> I had a lot of catching up to do, I think that sums up most of it. School is kicking my bum right out of the gate. :eek5: Thank you for posting all of the pictures because i've epically failed to post any because i haven't had a chance to rescape the 30g. So thanks again for picking up my slack with the pics posting  :icon_lol:
> 
> Also, Mike, totally agree, best 125 on the forum!


haha D and I both got new to us cameras and for us novices the better the equipment the better chance of a lucky shot. 

Hang in there at school you'll push through


----------



## nonconductive

thanks kara! like mike said hang in there!

so yesterday evening i scraped the wigglers off of the leaf and into one of those dip & pour things and left it hanging inside the tank. there was atleast 12 but no more than 20. 
the parents quickly changed positions and began guarding the box after they noticed the other pair pecking at the plastic.


----------



## nonconductive

some more pics from last weekend.



















new leaf coming










emerald eyes from rachel


----------



## zachary908

Awesome pictures, Non C!


----------



## orchidman

wohoo! thos emerald eyes look great! they might be my next schooler fish


----------



## NStarr

You have almost 60,000 views now. Whoa!


----------



## zachary908

NStarr said:


> You have almost 60,000 views now. Whoa!


That's a lot of views!


----------



## orchidman

wow! thats crazy! i wonder how many my journal has...


----------



## nonconductive

that is alot of views!

you can almost make out the fry. its from the other day, they have eyes now.










new leaf getting bigger


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful shots


----------



## zachary908

Looking good, Non C. I should get some new shots of my tank sometime, but currently I'm obsessed with my OEBT shrimp. :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

very nice on all things that count

funny but the parents look like they are tending right through the box (silly fish)


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> very nice on all things that count
> 
> funny but the parents look like they are tending right through the box (silly fish)


Lol, I noticed that too. 

Nice shots NonC! Your emersed plants are hot. :icon_mrgr:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

looks great! do emersed anubias look different than submersed?


----------



## Karackle

Tank is looking great! And I don't know if it's just because I know what to look for, but I can DEFINITELY see the fry in that one pic! For a minute though i thought the net was the "separater" and I was like "oh no! they're falling through" :hihi: Then I saw that the net was in the box  But yeah, it's a great pic, i can see their eyes and their yolk sacs and tails  

Your other shots are great too, love the angled (almost) FTShots  Great fish shots too, I see you are getting used to your new camera, and Mike is doing the same with his roud: 

ok ok I'm going to go take pics now even though I still haven't gotten my rescape done


----------



## nonconductive

thanks everyone!

Bob, no they pretty much look the same. atleast mine do.

Kara, i left the net in there because i couldnt get them all out, so i was going to let them fall out on there own. but it doesnt matter now because i came home to find them all white and fuzzy and dead.

loving the new (to me) camera. i guess i wasnt secure enough to use the pink one as sara pointed out a while back.

i got rid of 3 discus. a big cobalt, the wild one & a small PB... the wheels are in motion....

but instead of saving that money to restock i ended up blowing it on these:










i needed a pair of boots that dont make me 4" taller. too bad they're on back order


----------



## wkndracer

sorry to read the news on the fry loss. 
1st stage free swimmers can be touchy starting out and the net could have taken them out before O2 shift in the box did. 

,,, my momma wore combat boots :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

mike,

i removed the net after the first night when i saw they had all made their way out. i was also water changing with tank water in the morning and evening. oh well, theres always next time.

my mom wears motorcycle boots.


----------



## wkndracer

Netting them breaks the slime layer, that young scales aren't formed yet, doesn't take much. most breeder posts have them transferring small ones via siphon rather than netting because the nylon scratches them.

haha the St. Petersburg Times did an article (with pics) on my mother when she bought her first Yamaha (1973). (retired motorcycle momma now @82)


----------



## nonconductive

siphoning! i didnt even think of that! i will try that next round. or maybe i will just pluck the whole leaf.

haha your mom sounds like a cool chick


----------



## orchidman

siphoning sounds traumatic lol! haha


----------



## Karackle

oh bummer! Sorry to hear about the babies  Like you said, there's always next time! And yeah, siphoning would work too (orchidbob it actually works pretty well). Plucking the whole leaf could work too! :biggrin:

Also, Non-C, those boots are awesome! definite bummer that they're on backorder!


----------



## nonconductive

well i'm getting my chance sooner than expected as i came home to find the left pair spawning again already.

yea i'm pretty bummed about them being on back order til the end of the month.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> well i'm getting my chance sooner than expected as i came home to find the left pair spawning again already.


baw-chicka-wow-wow some active angelfish their.


----------



## nonconductive

hahah

yea maybe i should put a mirrored ceiling above the tank, and a giant round bed with red satin sheets.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahah
> 
> yea maybe i should put a mirrored ceiling above the tank, and a giant round bed with red satin sheets.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG_6CopW9GQ 

That was the first song I thought of.


----------



## nonconductive

ill have to check that link out while i'm at home. dang youtube blocked at work.


the eggs were still there this morning when i looked in the dark. i think i might try siphoning as i cant bring myself to pluck an anubias leaf that isnt ugly.


----------



## nonconductive

its always fun to get soaked in the rain then have to sit in a freezing cold office for 2 more hours.

so i have about 30 fry that are almost free swimming. i managed to pluck the leaf and get about half of them in a container. i would have got them all but i was being attacked by the parents. i pulled my hand out of the water and one of the parents was still attached to my hand. they were like dogs, latching on and shaking side to side.....

the ones that fell off were sucked up by the parent and placed on another leaf. meanwhile on the other side of the tank, the right pair was laying eggs on some java fern.


----------



## orchidman

yep thats fun!

haha when angelfish attack.......

good luck rearing the fry


----------



## nonconductive

thanks bob. i came home and they are free swimming. couldnt find the ones outside the box but the ones inside are swimming all around. i took some pics, ill see if any are worth uploading.


----------



## orchidman

wohooo!!


----------



## Karackle

Congrats on the free swimming fry! I guess none of the pics were worth posting? But I hope the fry are still doing well!!!


----------



## zachary908

Non C, we need pictures!

Congrats on the free swimmers!


----------



## wkndracer

oh the joy of little fish hahaha
got BBS hatchery's up and running yet? 

just love what breeding angels did to my house


----------



## CKJ

Congrats on the new angel fry! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks everyone.

mike, i know where this road leads thanks to your threads. haha

kara CKJ & zach, i didnt have a chance to go through them yet. hopefully tonight.


----------



## Bahugo

congrats non-c!


----------



## cableguy69846

Holy crap. What a read. 3 days, a few pots of coffee and my eyes permanently jacked up I read all 140 pages.

It was better than a bestselling book. I laughed, I cried, but I mostly envied your tank.:hihi:

That is one beautiful water filled glass box you have there. The weeds look real nice too. J/K. Unbelievable tank man, I hope one day to achieve something even 1/4 as good as this. Keep up the good work man, and congrats on the new family member.:icon_smil


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew

Nonc,

You Tank is AWESOME and INSPIRING!!!! I HOPE to have a Bigger tank one day soon, and Yours is about my dream scape! Keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!

Just so Ya know the cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta" that you are looking into are a HARD WATER FISH! I don't know what PH You are running, but most suggest 8.5 and higher as they come from lake Tanganyika. SO unless the breeder has got them in softer water and doing well I wouldn't attempt them! I have had a tank setup for Tangs before, and when the PH would dip below 8.2 they would show signs of stress! Most Tangs are pretty sensitive! Hope this helps!

AGAIN FREAKIN' AWESOME TANK!!!

P.S. How long did it take the Anubias to grow that big?


----------



## Bahugo

Hey, NonC 

Sara says post pics. She wants me too continuously nag you and I've been slacking. 

We need more pics. NoWwWwWwW or else I'm going to start quoting Top Gun.


----------



## wkndracer

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Nonc,
> How long did it take the Anubias to grow that big?


A LLLLLOOOOONNNNNGGGGG time


----------



## orchidman

tell sara if she wants pics she better come back! we miss her!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> tell sara if she wants pics she better come back! we miss her!


+1 We need pictures! Now and when Sara gets back.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Holy Blyxa!!!


----------



## wkndracer

Things are drying up around here,,,,,,,,
is anybody taking care of the tank?


----------



## orchidman

yeah! where is non c?


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> congrats non-c!


Thanks Rich!



cableguy69846 said:


> Holy crap. What a read. 3 days, a few pots of coffee and my eyes permanently jacked up I read all 140 pages.
> 
> It was better than a bestselling book. I laughed, I cried, but I mostly envied your tank.:hihi:
> 
> That is one beautiful water filled glass box you have there. The weeds look real nice too. J/K. Unbelievable tank man, I hope one day to achieve something even 1/4 as good as this. Keep up the good work man, and congrats on the new family member.:icon_smil


Thanks on the tank and the family cableguy. your comment made me laugh. you should see some pics from when i first got the tank! scary.



BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Nonc,
> 
> You Tank is AWESOME and INSPIRING!!!! I HOPE to have a Bigger tank one day soon, and Yours is about my dream scape! Keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!
> 
> Just so Ya know the cyprichromis leptosoma "utinta" that you are looking into are a HARD WATER FISH! I don't know what PH You are running, but most suggest 8.5 and higher as they come from lake Tanganyika. SO unless the breeder has got them in softer water and doing well I wouldn't attempt them! I have had a tank setup for Tangs before, and when the PH would dip below 8.2 they would show signs of stress! Most Tangs are pretty sensitive! Hope this helps!
> 
> AGAIN FREAKIN' AWESOME TANK!!!
> 
> P.S. How long did it take the Anubias to grow that big?


Thanks for the compliments boxxer! and thanks for the advice on the cichlids but i already know they are hard water fish and would use less or no R/O water if i decided to get them. But i'm probably not going to go that route, they get bigger than i would like....

and not sure how long exactly. i think november of last year maybe? a long time, like wknd said. his hurry up and wait has just started.





Bahugo said:


> Hey, NonC
> 
> Sara says post pics. She wants me too continuously nag you and I've been slacking.
> 
> We need more pics. NoWwWwWwW or else I'm going to start quoting Top Gun.


working on it.... 

if she reallllllllllllly wants me to post pics she will pop in and say so :hihi:



wkndracer said:


> A LLLLLOOOOONNNNNGGGGG time


indeed. it took a lot or self restraint and patience to just let it be for that long.



orchidman said:


> tell sara if she wants pics she better come back! we miss her!


yea thats what im saying.



zachary908 said:


> +1 We need pictures! Now and when Sara gets back.


working on it...





lauraleellbp said:


> Holy Blyxa!!!


Batman



wkndracer said:


> Things are drying up around here,,,,,,,,
> is anybody taking care of the tank?





orchidman said:


> yeah! where is non c?


sorry guys, it was my son's 3rd b-day the other day and ive been on vacation.

Nothing really to update other than i dumped the angel fry in a 5 gallon. and i have 2 more sets of eggs already.

The CCAC auction was sunday and i only spent 8 bucks on 2 more tanks, and made 110.00. Already have 1 set up, a little 2.5 planted with M. minuta so far.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> sorry guys, it was my son's 3rd b-day the other day and ive been on vacation.
> 
> Nothing really to update other than i dumped the angel fry in a 5 gallon. and i have 2 more sets of eggs already.
> 
> The CCAC auction was sunday and i only spent 8 bucks on 2 more tanks, and made 110.00. Already have 1 set up, a little 2.5 planted with M. minuta so far.


Happy Birthday to him.:icon_smil Good luck on the angel fry.

And I love the 2.5 gallon tanks. They are small, but it just works really well. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks!

i like them too. it pretty much looks the same as my son's but instead of quadrifolia it has minuta


----------



## orchidman

maybe if you post pics she will come out of the cave!

lets see the new setup!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Thanks!
> 
> i like them too. it pretty much looks the same as my son's but instead of quadrifolia it has minuta


No problem.

Can't wait to see it man.



orchidman said:


> maybe if you post pics she will come out of the cave!
> 
> lets see the new setup!


Lol. I second that.


----------



## Karackle

um....excuse me.....i haven't had a chance to check in for a few days and I come back to STILL NO PICTURES OF FRY!!!! 

so i guess what I am saying is WHERE ARE THOSE FRY PICS?!?!?! :hihi:


----------



## wkndracer

Kara you know right now where to look for fry pics LOL (two threads at least)
D wheres the update on the big tank???
Are you up to something nefarious and sneaky? or did you break the camera


----------



## Bahugo

wkndracer said:


> Are you up to something nefarious and sneaky? or did you break the camera


Lol, I don't know why but this cracked me up.


NonC we needs pictures


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> Batman


Which I have to wait till NEXT YEAR for (sometimes I hate previews).

I expect it will take that long to get some fry pics out of you too. By then, they will be non-fry pics.


----------



## orchidman

its true for all you people! picture lazy! ahah hibernating for the cold are we?


----------



## zachary908

Tsk Tsk.. Batgirl would be very disappointed in you, Non C!

:hihi: Kidding. Get some pics up when you can, bro.

By the way, shoot me a PM with how today goes if you still go. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> its true for all you people! picture lazy! ahah hibernating for the cold are we?


I wish we could hibernate. Lol. I would only be around from May to early Sept.


----------



## orchidman

id hibernate straight through school!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> id hibernate straight through school!


Wish I coulda done that in high school. I probably woulda done better.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm glad I took your advice and went too the auction nonC! I got a ton of stuff, especially towards the end.


----------



## orchidman

i wish there were auctions around here!


----------



## chad320

*taps foot, whistles annoying tune* Where are these pics at?????


----------



## wkndracer

pics in my threads, fry pic too :flick: how about yours?

hehehe pick pick pick needle tickle stick itchy scratchy kick slap poke all ya got to do is click an post


----------



## chad320

wkndracer said:


> pics in my threads, fry pic too :flick: how about your?
> 
> hehehe pick pick pick needle tickle stick itchy scratchy kick slap poke all ya got to do is click an post


:hihi: Get him Mike :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

look what i found D! thought you'd like it. its kind of your style.


----------



## wkndracer

owmy pwety! pwety! tank u bob fo ta pwety pitchur

enough of this crap wheres the tank!


----------



## Bahugo

Mike! I won some angels at the auction I went too today!


----------



## nonconductive

lol... what did sara message you all?

hahah mike, dont worry i didnt break it. I took some pics of the parents and a swarm. then came back down later to see some discus picking them off. now theres none lol.

theres a batch of eggs just starting to wiggle though. too bads its on the filter intake and theyll all probably end up in the canister.

i was removing some floaters while getting mauled by the parents when one actually came at me with such force, he missed my hand, broke the surface, bounced off my shoulder area and fell back in the tank after hitting the rim.

i'll try to upload a few when i get home tonight.


rich, if you can retain yourself from bidding for the first few hours, you can walk away with alot of cool stuff for cheap towards the end. glad you enjoyed it!

bob, that picture is so fitting, it matches my rainbow leg warmers.


----------



## zachary908

Too bad the discus ate the babies. I guess you better just send them all to me. You know.. to protect future angel offspring! :hihi:

Can't wait to see the new pictures!

I think we need a picture of those leg warmers. lol


----------



## nonconductive

oh yea zach, i did end up going to irvin's but we ran out of time and didnt make it to Inland. Maybe next time.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> oh yea zach, i did end up going to irvin's but we ran out of time and didnt make it to Inland. Maybe next time.


Ahh, no worries. Since you guys are probably more interested in freshwater it probably wouldn't have been a great time. We are low on stock right now. Well, by my standards we are.. But that's just saying we don't have any of the really awesome fish right now. The most exciting things for freshwater right now are. Exadon paradoxus, silver arrowanna, honeycomb cats, panda garras, and stingrays. Shoot me a PM next time you think about coming down and I'll let you know if we have a good stock.

Edit: How did you like Irvins? My manager and I need to run over there one of these days to get some stuff for Inland...


----------



## nonconductive

aww man i woulda got some honeycombs.


his place was jam packed!! ive never seen so many tropheus or frontosa. my friend i went with blew nearly $300 on frontosa and a few others. i was suprised to find a couple non african fish. he had a pair of nice sized red hook metynnis, and a pretty big pair of gold severums. we were planning on going to inland but we were stuck in construction traffic for awhile which put us behind schedule. i had to be back to pick up the wife and kid.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> aww man i woulda got some honeycombs.
> 
> 
> his place was jam packed!! ive never seen so many tropheus or frontosa. my friend i went with blew nearly $300 on frontosa and a few others. i was suprised to find a couple non african fish. he had a pair of nice sized red hook metynnis, and a pretty big pair of gold severums. we were planning on going to inland but we were stuck in construction traffic for awhile which put us behind schedule. i had to be back to pick up the wife and kid.


We should pretty much always have honeycombs in stock since they are typically on the Nautilus wholesale list. Even if you can't make a trip and you want some... we ship! 

Yeah, he's got a lot of cool stuff! I'm not even that into chichlids, but I love his place. His tropheus are really nice, we sell quite bit of them at Inland. ( We don't do much as far as cichlids, but we try to carry a good amount of his stock.

Wonder when he got the red hooks, he didn't have them when I was their last. Inland just got a few of those to sell not too long ago.

Theirs always a next time, maybe and Rich can come down together sometime!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> rich, if you can retain yourself from bidding for the first few hours, you can walk away with alot of cool stuff for cheap towards the end. glad you enjoyed it!


Yeah, I only got a like 2 bags in the first few hours, I cleaned house in the last 2~ hours before we left.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> lol... what did sara message you all?
> 
> hahah mike, dont worry i didnt break it. I took some pics of the parents and a swarm. then came back down later to see some discus picking them off. now theres none lol.
> 
> theres a batch of eggs just starting to wiggle though. too bads its on the filter intake and theyll all probably end up in the canister.
> 
> i was removing some floaters while getting mauled by the parents when one actually came at me with such force, he missed my hand, broke the surface, bounced off my shoulder area and fell back in the tank after hitting the rim.
> 
> i'll try to upload a few when i get home tonight.
> 
> 
> rich, if you can retain yourself from bidding for the first few hours, you can walk away with alot of cool stuff for cheap towards the end. glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> bob, that picture is so fitting, it matches my rainbow leg warmers.


what? sara messaged you guys? im so hurt right now! i didnt get any messages!

stupid angel! doesnt he know that he isnt a flying fish?? thats crazy though!

OH MY GOODNESS!!!
you have rainbow butterfly leg warmers tooo???? i have them too! we can be all matchy matchy! except your not asian.... in all seriousness though, do you yours have sparkles? or are they the metalic shiny ones, that show of your thighs?i have the sparkly ones, because my thighs dont need help showing off!


zachary908 said:


> Too bad the discus ate the babies. I guess you better just send them all to me. You know.. to protect future angel offspring! :hihi:
> 
> Can't wait to see the new pictures!
> 
> I think we need a picture of those leg warmers. lol


do you want pics of mine too? id gladly model for ya!


----------



## Bahugo

Sara emailed me a while back and told me too say hello too everybody because she told me to email her when I got the dropchecker she sent me. I think that's where all this sara message stuff came from 

And she told me too pester nonc for pics for when she comes back! 



orchidman said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!
> you have rainbow butterfly leg warmers tooo???? i have them too! we can be all matchy matchy! except your not asian.... in all seriousness though, do you yours have sparkles? or are they the metalic shiny ones, that show of your thighs?i have the sparkly ones, because my thighs dont need help showing off!



*This is all I have too say about this comment:










*


----------



## orchidman

your just jealous because your legs arent nice even to pull them off! you may be in the pink panties club, but youll never be in the rainbow butterfly legging club! RBLC unite!


----------



## chad320

Those are only cool if you wear them with biker boots  and shorty shorts


----------



## orchidman

what other kind of boots would you even think of wearing them with??


shorts? who wears shorts? haha newb!


----------



## nonconductive

hahahahahahahahahahahah

(this has taken quite a disturbing turn)

who wears boots and shorts? 2 on the legs and one on the hang low.

rich, i lost that license and long time ago. lol

bob, mine have pretty sparkles.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Bahugo said:


> *This is all I have too say about this comment:*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I concur.

Of course- what else could you expect from The Pink Panty Club?



BTW- The Discus Ate My Homework is a pretty pathetic excuse.


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> Those are only cool if you wear them with biker boots  and shorty shorts





nonconductive said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> (this has taken quite a disturbing turn)
> 
> who wears boots and shorts? 2 on the legs and one on the hang low.
> 
> rich, i lost that license and long time ago. lol
> 
> bob, mine have pretty sparkles.


ENOUGH ALREADY!!! YUCK!! just yuck all over! 

YUCK! YUCK! YUCK! YUCK! and,,,,,,,,
yuck add a small amount eeeewwwwie

OMG! yet another page without pictures. 
I may have to resort to contacting KyleT regarding moderator privileges if this continues.


----------



## cableguy69846

LMAO! The convos I walk in on in this thread. It is great.


----------



## nonconductive

lol dont worry mike, i have a few new pics on the computer already. i just need to upload them to photobucket.

(and dont worry i dont really wear leg warmers lol)


----------



## nonconductive

laura, but its true! honest! lol


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> (and dont worry i dont really wear leg warmers lol)


:icon_roll

Mhmmmmm we don't hold it against you. lol


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> (this has taken quite a disturbing turn)
> 
> who wears boots and shorts? *2 on the legs and one on the hang low*.
> 
> rich, i lost that license and long time ago. lol
> 
> bob, mine have pretty sparkles.


thats the plan, maybe sara will come back now! :drool:

how else would you wear boots??? 

i dont think i ever had that license....

cool! we match. i am saving up for some liquid silver leggings!



lauraleellbp said:


> I concur.
> 
> Of course- what else could you expect from The Pink Panty Club?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- The Discus Ate My Homework is a pretty pathetic excuse.


:bounce:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> LMAO! The convos I walk in on in this thread. It is great.


such is the essence is PP



nonconductive said:


> lol dont worry mike, i have a few new pics on the computer already. i just need to upload them to photobucket.
> 
> (and dont worry i dont really wear leg warmers lol)


Yay! pics  ....... NVM! no leg warmers :'( 

i thought we were talking about leggings, not leg warmers. SOOO different!


----------



## nonconductive

haha bob i meant leg warmers, like the kind made from yarn that were popular in the 80's and made a small comback in more recent years... yes they are so different.


ooooo liquid silver. 

bob's Terminator legs.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> haha bob i meant leg warmers, like the kind made from yarn that were popular in the 80's and made a small comback in more recent years... yes they are so different.
> 
> ooooo liquid silver.
> 
> bob's Terminator legs.



OH... :icon_cry: we are definitely on a way different page here, maybe even different books! i was talking about leggings the whole time, you know, those tight (sometimes spandex) things that people wear on their legs. those are what i have. i dont have any leg warmers...... and yes, you wear shorty shorts with leg warmers, NOT with leggins.

yes, i wants some so bad  they will make my riplings thighs shine like the moon and when i step the flab ( all muscle ) jiggles and then my legs shimmer!!!!!!

terminator legs? are you dissing my legs? i have volleyball player legs


----------



## nonconductive

wooah bob, you wear leggings? you're weird!

lol j/k

bob, the authority on fashionable leg coverings


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> wooah bob, you wear leggings? you're weird!
> 
> lol j/k
> 
> bob, the authority on fashionable leg coverings


yeah, I am weird. Thanks Damon. your the best! <3

lol 

i am so the authority, next time you need some leggings, hit me up, and i will hook you up! id love to see you in some hot pink leggins....


okay, ewwwie thats grody.... not saying your legs are grody, but maybe they are... gross haha


----------



## chad320

:hihi: This is alot of harassment for a few pictures, eh? Sara would be proud


----------



## wkndracer

orchidman said:


> OH... :icon_cry: i was talking about leggings the whole time, you know, those tight (sometimes spandex) things that people wear on their legs. those are what i have. i dont have any leg warmers...... and yes, you wear shorty shorts with leg warmers, NOT with leggins.
> 
> yes, i wants some so bad  they will make my riplings thighs shine like the moon and when i step the flab ( all muscle ) jiggles and then my legs shimmer!!!!!!
> 
> terminator legs? are you dissing my legs? i have volleyball player legs


OK now I can officially say; welcome to my local Walmart 

now ban me LMAO


----------



## nonconductive

hey atleast theyre not nude colored leggings lol


haha no bob i wasnt dissing them. i was picturing shiny liquid mercury looking legs and made me think of the terminator guy.

my legs arent grody. they are the perfect mixture of brawn & sexy with a touch of class.


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> :hihi: This is alot of harassment for a few pictures, eh? Sara would be proud


sara taught us well! i dont really care about the tank, i just want to see the leg warmers and boots!



wkndracer said:


> OK now I can officially say; welcome to my local Walmart
> 
> now ban me LMAO


lol!! scarrraaayyyy!

i have volleyball legs, and for the record, its a good thing 



nonconductive said:


> hey atleast theyre not nude colored leggings lol
> 
> 
> haha no bob i wasnt dissing them. i was picturing shiny liquid mercury looking legs and made me think of the terminator guy.
> 
> my legs arent grody. they are the perfect mixture of brawn & sexy with a touch of class.


nude colored leggins, nice! get you excited/scared for about 5 seconds. then SCARED for the rest of the day!

you better not have been dissing them  go ahead and think about my legs in liquid silver! :bounce:

my legs are hawt! muscular thighs, a nice tan, and a super amazing tank line! its like night and day baby! who needs leggins? my legs are nice enough without them!


----------



## nonconductive

Omg lol

bob you're cracking me up.

and i will think about them, thank you very much.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> Omg lol
> 
> bob you're cracking me up.
> 
> and i will think about them, thank you very much.



thats what im here for! its been a while since ive laughed this hard about something here. :icon_mrgr

you'll think about them? them as in my amazing thighs? i think about them sometimes too. ill think about yours too


----------



## chad320

And to think, some people on here cant figure out where the name TEAM: PINK PANTIES comes from :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> And to think, some people on here cant figure out where the name TEAM: PINK PANTIES comes from :hihi:


i know! what is up with that?


----------



## lauraleellbp

As much as I know I'm going to regret asking this question...

WHICH look are you going for here?


----------



## chad320

I think Nonc would look best in the last one :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

most like the second one, but legs twice as big....

kinda like this... but a man!


----------



## nonconductive

holy crap lol.

that girl in the first one must be training for the pink army.


----------



## nonconductive

right pair looking beat up with some fin rot.


----------



## zachary908

Holy mother... I can't believe the stuff I just read. :hihi: That was... I don;t even know what to say..

Nice pics, Non C! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

looks great! those fishies are soo cutee!!!



zachary908 said:


> Holy mother... I can't believe the stuff I just read. :hihi: That was... I don;t even know what to say..
> 
> Nice pics, Non C! :biggrin:


i know what you were gonna say! you know what you were gonna say! just go ahead and say it! roud: we wont judge you for liking what your hearing!


----------



## lauraleellbp

*heart attack* He just posted pics!!! Did ya'll SEE that?? Must have been all the pink that did it. HA!




Whatchya going to do about the fin rot? That doesn't sound good.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> looks great! those fishies are soo cutee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> i know what you were gonna say! you know what you were gonna say! just go ahead and say it! roud: we wont judge you for liking what your hearing!


Rofl I think I'm scarred for life... at least the pics with the leg warmers were girls...


----------



## 2in10

More fry congrats, best wishes raising them.


----------



## lauraleellbp

zachary908 said:


> Rofl I think I'm scarred for life... at least the pics with the leg warmers were girls...


I was too chicken to google guys in pink leg warmers... too sure I'd find some.


----------



## chad320

Nice fry pics! Are you leaving this batch to the parents or are you still removing the fry? As aggressive as the parents are they might do ok on their own.


----------



## zachary908

lauraleellbp said:


> I was too chicken to google guys in pink leg warmers... too sure I'd find some.


rofl.. Bob will do it! Right, bob!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> rofl.. Bob will do it! Right, bob!


lol! i have safe search for a reason! :iamwithst

but with safe search i found this... *puke*


----------



## orchidman

actually, i got that off D's facebook!  :iamwithst


----------



## zachary908

...........


----------



## orchidman

ya likie?


----------



## cableguy69846

Oh. My. God. And here, all this time, I thought I had a twisted sense of humor.:hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

I think I need to start following this thread more....


----------



## orchidman

Sorry cable. and look! I got pics out of him!

Yes you do, Craig!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. No problem man. I am just glad to know I am not the only crazy one here.:biggrin:


----------



## Craigthor

Do we allow cable guys on this site?


----------



## orchidman

You are definitely not the crazy one! Haha we all are, what with having boxes of water on shelves with plants and stuff 

Craig- only when their real name is actually cable!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Follow all of the PP members journals, and you are sure to get plenty of laughs, Craig.


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Follow all of the PP members journals, and you are sure to get plenty of laughs, Craig.


I have a habit of perusing them. Actually read most of the journals jsut odn't post a whole lot.


----------



## orchidman

You should post in them! So much more fun. I'm subscribed to all the pp. journals so I don't miss any laughs 

You should join Pp!!!!!!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## zachary908

Craigthor said:


> I have a habit of perusing them. Actually read most of the journals jsut odn't post a whole lot.


Nice. I browse tons of tank journals but rarely post in any.. Come to think of it I've followed your 150 journal for a while, but just recently started posting in it regularly!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> You are definitely not the crazy one! Haha we all are, what with having boxes of water on shelves with plants and stuff
> 
> Craig- only when their real name is actually cable!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol. Thanks Bob. Glad to know I fit right in. Lol.

I love my water-filled-glass-boxes with weeds in them. They are fascinating.

I think there is a nut house with all our names on it somewhere.


----------



## orchidman

Yep just as crazy as the rest of us


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

lol thanks for starting my morning off right with that picture, bob. btw i defriended you on FB.

Laura, the finrot started out as battle wounds from constant bickering but now its full fledged fin rot. Not sure what im going to do. I dont want to treat the whole tank because of $$$$ but if i take them out and treat them in QT, they'll probably just get it again when i put them back in here. I'll probably end up treating them in QT then rehome them.

Chad, unfortunately all the fry were picked off by my favorite fish. the few i managed to catch i moved over to a different tank but havent seen them since.

thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## orchidman

what? you defriended me??  haha!


----------



## nonconductive

don't be upset bob. we can still be lovers.


----------



## Craigthor

orchidman said:


> what? you defriended me??  haha!





nonconductive said:


> don't be upset bob. we can still be lovers.


:icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> don't be upset bob. we can still be lovers.


yay! <3 refriend me so we can make it FB official! 



Craigthor said:


> :icon_eek:


:iamwithst sums up our relations ship :icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## orchidman

you laugh because its true!


----------



## nonconductive

true but funny.


----------



## orchidman

yes, lol it is. hahah, how did it even get to this?


----------



## wkndracer

self banned from this thread 

because it's borderline


----------



## nonconductive

i don't know. but i know one thing, i can't out-gay you.

you are the victor in the battle of the buldge.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> self banned from this thread
> 
> because it's borderline


lol mike. you atleast gotta check out the fry pics.


----------



## orchidman

lol... no that picture wasnt me  haha 

Im straight as can be!


----------



## nonconductive

i know im just teasin' boifriend


----------



## orchidman

GRODY!  you know i am too, or was i?? _______________ yep, that straight.


----------



## lauraleellbp

wkndracer said:


> self banned from this thread
> 
> because it's borderline


You won't be able to resist. This thread is a black hole- and you're well past the event horizon, I'm afraid.

Craig- you do realize that they're trying to recruit you into wearing Pink Panties, right?


----------



## Craigthor

lauraleellbp said:


> You won't be able to resist. This thread is a black hole- and you're well past the event horizon, I'm afraid.
> 
> Craig- you do realize that they're trying to recruit you into wearing Pink Panties, right?


Defintiely more fun to watch from a distance.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Craigthor said:


> Defintiely more fun to watch from a distance.


Errr- you're saying you like to *watch* guys prance in pink panties? Like from a window with binoculars type of thing? NOW I'm getting creeped out... 






LOL


----------



## Craigthor

lauraleellbp said:


> Errr- you're saying you like to *watch* guys prance in pink panties?


I perfer to watch *ladies* in pink panties... :confused1: :icon_eek:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey NonC- you might consider dosing the main tank with Melafix and Pimafix. That wouldn't be as expensive as most other meds and if the fin rot isn't too bad might do the trick.


----------



## orchidman

lauraleellbp said:


> You won't be able to resist. This thread is a black hole- and you're well past the event horizon, I'm afraid.
> 
> Craig- you do realize that they're trying to recruit you into wearing Pink Panties, right?


you cant get out now, ive been trying for months! :flick:



Craigthor said:


> Defintiely more fun to watch from a distance.


:icon_eek:



lauraleellbp said:


> Errr- you're saying you like to *watch* guys prance in pink panties? Like from a window with binoculars type of thing? NOW I'm getting creeped out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


I FEEL SO VIOLATED!!! 



Craigthor said:


> I perfer to watch *ladies* in pink panties... :confused1: :icon_eek:


agreed! its like a train reck, you cant look away no matter how hard you try! ROFL


----------



## nonconductive

hahahah laura.


mike you might pretend to stay away but we all know you'll be taking a peek.


awww c'mon craig, its just a bunch of dudes that are secure with their masculinity, nothing gay.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> don't be upset bob. we can still be lovers.


But what about me  No ribs for you now with the secret recipe


----------



## nonconductive

laura, i might give that a try but ive never had much luck with that stuff in the past.


----------



## orchidman

its true, we are all so masculine we can pull off the pink panties... well we arent too sure about D, but we are nice to him anyways  ( JK damon)


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> But what about me  No ribs for you now with the secret recipe


 
oh pooo.... i was looking forward to your special sauce


----------



## orchidman

we love ya too rich, PP gotta stick together!


----------



## Bahugo

You better all love me, or no ribs for anybody ! ! ! I'm to hawt to n0t be luv'd by you guys


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> its true, we are all so masculine we can pull off the pink panties... well we arent too sure about D, but we are nice to him anyways  ( JK damon)


youre just using me for my looks arent you bob.


----------



## orchidman

sure... if you say so. im sure those ribs go straight to your hips, even better for wearing patterned leggings!


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> You better all love me, or no ribs for anybody ! ! ! I'm to hawt to n0t be luv'd by you guys


hot and bothered.

bob, my body is one big leg. 

wrap me up in a bodystocking and call me done.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> youre just using me for my looks arent you bob.


you caught me! your just a trophy friend :icon_eek: ROFL


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> you caught me! your just a trophy friend :icon_eek: ROFL


ok that was friggen funny. lol


----------



## Bahugo




----------



## nonconductive

lol....


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> ok that was friggen funny. lol


yes it was


----------



## chad320

orchidman said:


> its true, we are all so masculine we can pull off the pink panties...


:icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Last I heard NonC wears all pink because he washed all his other cloths with his pink panties and the color ran lol


----------



## orchidman

how do pink panties run and change the color of black denim?


----------



## lauraleellbp




----------



## orchidman

okay, so i got in trouble for stealing a picture of D's facebook, but its okay for you to steal them off mine? haha not cool


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, I thought I recognized those "volleyball" thighs


----------



## orchidman

yeah.. ya like? i just went on a diet, im proud of my new legs!


----------



## lauraleellbp

The tiara is a nice touch.


----------



## orchidman

thankyou! im quite fond of it. stole it from my sister i think it completes the outfit


----------



## Bahugo

You crack me up bob


----------



## orchidman

i try


----------



## nonconductive

hahahahahaha "volley ball thighs"...... i too now see the light.


----------



## orchidman

you mean see the thighs? not the light.... i think the expression makes more sense that way, and should thus be changed from " i see the light" to "i see the thighs"


----------



## zachary908

... Again I'm not sure what to say, :hihi:

Looks down at sig... crap. Rofl


----------



## orchidman

yep your one of us, no backing out now!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Time to pull out the pink tutu and admit it, Zach.


----------



## cableguy69846

Hey, Non-c. I don't know if you mentioned this before or not, but are you using any ferts, and if so what kind/method? Thanks man.


----------



## zachary908

lauraleellbp said:


> Time to pull out the pink tutu and admit it, Zach.


Funny... I said something about wearing a skirt at my co op class today. :hihi: My best friend, who happens to be a girl almost slapped me. rofl


----------



## orchidman

lauraleellbp said:


> Time to pull out the pink tutu and admit it, Zach.


so now its pink tutus and pink panties?? your not even on this team!



zachary908 said:


> Funny... I said something about wearing a skirt at my co op class today. :hihi: My best friend, who happens to be a girl almost slapped me. rofl


haha! you should! 

most of my friends are girls too, guess its just the way we are.


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> haha! you should!
> 
> most of my friends are girls too, guess its just the way we are.


Bob... I'm too straight for a skirt. Plus my friends would kill me. 

my legs are SUPER white! I'll stick with my holey jeans and t-shirt look!:hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

zachary908 said:


> Bob... I'm too straight for a skirt. Plus my friends would kill me.
> 
> my legs are SUPER white! I'll stick with my holey jeans and t-shirt look!:hihi:


We know you refer to it as a Kilt... :icon_wink


----------



## zachary908

craigthor said:


> we know you refer to it as a kilt... :icon_wink


rofl!


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> Bob... I'm too straight for a skirt. Plus my friends would kill me.
> 
> my legs are SUPER white! I'll stick with my holey jeans and t-shirt look!:hihi:


yeah whatevs, not man enough for it! haha

i have anice asian tan! well at least until mid-thigh, then it gets sketchy, and you can tell that im half white! its like night and day! :help:



Craigthor said:


> We know you refer to it as a Kilt... :icon_wink


haha!!!!! :hihi::iamwithst


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> yeah whatevs, not man enough for it! haha
> 
> i have anice asian tan! well at least until mid-thigh, then it gets sketchy, and you can tell that im half white! its like night and day!


An Asian tan? lol Since when are you asian, Bob?


----------



## orchidman

emmm, im pretty sure since i was born! lol! my birthday is sunday btw


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> emmm, im pretty sure since i was born! lol! my birthday is sunday btw


Interesting, never knew that.

Cool. Mine is next Friday! 

PS. Here's some light fixtures that would work well for you. 

http://www.petmeister.com/item2298.htm

http://www.amazon.com/ML-1624-Finnex-Compact-Fluorescent-Lighting/dp/B003Y55LZ2


----------



## orchidman

errr, those are expensive... maybe i should just wait for a light. do you think just one of those coralife thats a 50/50 would work? it would screw into the desk lamp i have


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> errr, those are expensive... maybe i should just wait for a light. do you think just one of those coralife thats a 50/50 would work? it would screw into the desk lamp i have


How many watts? If the lamp has a half way decent reflector then you will probably be fine.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> errr, those are expensive... maybe i should just wait for a light. do you think just one of those coralife thats a 50/50 would work? it would screw into the desk lamp i have


As long as you can get 10-15watts of the right light over the tank, you should be good.


----------



## orchidman

the lamp is just like this... well not exactly, its not red. its white and so is the inside of the lamp.


http://www.google.com/imgres?q=clip...tbnh=167&tbnw=192&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:36


----------



## orchidman

it would be a bulb like this
http://www.petmountain.com/product/...-fluorescent-50-50.html?creload=1317874856730 
i dont think they have higher wattage ones


----------



## chad320

Holy wow boys, whos thread IS this?:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> it would be a bulb like this
> i dont think they have higher wattage ones


Get the 20 watt.


----------



## zachary908

chad320 said:


> Holy wow boys, whos thread IS this?:hihi:


*facepalm* I actually thought it was bobs... bob, lets move this convo before Non c gets mad!


----------



## orchidman

chad320 said:


> Holy wow boys, whos thread IS this?:hihi:


i dont know! if the OP would post some pics maybe we would be able to tell



zachary908 said:


> Get the 20 watt.



okay, thanks, you think it will be enough?


----------



## orchidman

zachary908 said:


> *facepalm* I actually thought it was bobs... bob, lets move this convo before Non c gets mad!


lol! i was wondering why you posted here. no its not my thread, nobody has said anything there in like forever!!! move it over


----------



## wkndracer

This is the only picture I can find that show D's dirt tank (not any lately in this thread)
see plants???? see fish???? LOOK HARD THERE ARE FISH IN THERE!
This is a planted tank with fish in it.










boring with a side of yuck lately,,, lately = pages


----------



## orchidman

wow! this is soo old! his tank has changed soo much! haha!


----------



## zachary908

orchidman said:


> lol! i was wondering why you posted here. no its not my thread, nobody has said anything there in like forever!!! move it over


I'm off to bed...


wkndracer said:


> This is the only picture I can find that show D's dirt tank (not any lately in this thread)
> see plants???? see fish???? LOOK HARD THERE ARE FISH IN THERE!
> This is a planted tank with fish in it.


Nice picture! I want MOAR!


----------



## orchidman

okay.. talk to ya tomorrow gnight


----------



## lauraleellbp

orchidman said:


> i dont know! If the op would post some pics maybe we would be able to tell


zing


----------



## orchidman

yep, every once in a while i say something thats relevant! haha


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey that was your 4000th post!!


----------



## orchidman

WOOP WOOP! 4000th post right there! 4001th right here!

would have noticed, thanks laura! that was your 21212th post!


----------



## nonconductive

hahah mike i wish that was my tank. its full of nice crypts, which hate me. For some reason i thought you meant D as in D. Walstad. not D as in is little old me! btw i think i spied a black angel in there.

zach, i dose powders twice a week when i top off.

1/4 tsp kno3
1/8 tsp kh2po4
1/4 tsp csmb
sometimes more 
and i add gh booster when topping. 


laura, for someone who wants pics, you sure hardly post any!!

haha before i get mad...... because we all know i'm such an angry person.


i'm experiencing an outbreak of long stringy hair algae. will probably do a water change this weekend. will also probably be incorporating some stems in the near future.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> laura, for someone who wants pics, you sure hardly post any!!


Oh please- in the past two weeks I've posted FOUR TIMES the number of pictures you have IN YOUR OWN THREAD. 








 <- Word Kitty FTW


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha before i get mad...... because we all know i'm such an angry person.


Non C: "You won't like me when I'm angry."


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> zach, i dose powders twice a week when i top off.
> 
> 1/4 tsp kno3
> 1/8 tsp kh2po4
> 1/4 tsp csmb
> sometimes more
> and i add gh booster when topping. .


Actually, that was me that asked that. Lol. I see how it is, I'm not in the PP, so you don't have to acknowledge me. *Sniff*

I kid, I kid. Thanks for the info though. Was there ever a time when you didn't dose? And what is the reasoning for dosing? Am I right to assume you do it fir the plants that feed from the water column?

Thanks, Non-c
Cable.


----------



## nonconductive

haha laura, but they're not pictures of YOUR TANKS! and yes word kitty owns all.

dang it, i'm sorry cableguy. thats the 2nd time ive done that to you! i dont know why either. 

i didn't really dose the first year it was setup due to the rich substrate leaching. i did occasionally. originally i started doing it for the anubias since they are not in the substrate but there was a definate improvement in other plants when i started to regularly.

im thinking about removing the log on the right side since you cant see it because of all mike's blyxa, moving mike's java fern to another tank and moving some stems in. Probably L. aromatica, P. stellatus or something similar. Just waiting til i have enough to fill up that space, shouldn't be too long. I also need to remove the spraybar from along the bottom which might be tricky since it runs behind/underneath the stump. Luckily i made it in two pieces and didnt cement them together, so that should help.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> dang it, i'm sorry cableguy. thats the 2nd time ive done that to you! i dont know why either.
> 
> i didn't really dose the first year it was setup due to the rich substrate leaching. i did occasionally. originally i started doing it for the anubias since they are not in the substrate but there was a definate improvement in other plants when i started to regularly.


Lol. No worries man.

I ask, because I am planning on going dirt in my 10 gallon, and wanted to know if I should start dosing right away. I may hold off for a month or two though. Not sure, as I have a lot of Java Fern, anubias, and moss in the tank and think some type of ferts would be a good thing. Maybe I will stick to Florish for a while till I get better acquainted with a dosing method.

Thanks for the info Non-C.

And when are you planning on some stems?


----------



## Bahugo

I guess NonC didn't like my hulk pic


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I guess NonC didn't like my hulk pic


Lol. For what it's worth, I thought it was pretty funny.:thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

rich, i didnt see a hulk pic! but i did blow past your comment. lol


cable, i also dusted the bottom glass with some ferts before i put the dirt in, like mike does and the MTS crowd does.

i would probably wait a little bit before adding them to the column, though it probably wouldnt hurt if you did


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> rich, i didnt see a hulk pic! but i did blow past your comment. lol
> 
> 
> cable, i also dusted the bottom glass with some ferts before i put the dirt in, like mike does and the MTS crowd does.
> 
> i would probably wait a little bit before adding them to the column, though it probably wouldnt hurt if you did


Did you dust with the same ferts that you dose with, or is it something different?

And now I am gonna have to go read all of Mike's threads too.

Research is hard. Now I know why it took me 4.5 years to get through high school.:hihi: Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

lol....


i'm thinking i just used dry ferts, and not the stuff recommended for MTS. Having a hard time remembering though.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol....
> 
> 
> i'm thinking i just used dry ferts, and not the stuff recommended for MTS. Having a hard time remembering though.


Got ya. I am going to have to look into it more. Thanks man.


----------



## chad320

Geez, D better post some pics soon. Hes putting a brown stain on our team name :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

haha....hey the only brown stains are in Rich's underwear.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Geez, D better post some pics soon. Hes putting a brown stain on our team name :hihi:





nonconductive said:


> haha....hey the only brown stains are in Rich's underwear.


Hhhmmmmm. Talking about brown stains in the PP. Does anyone else see the irony here? Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> hahah mike i wish that was my tank. its full of nice crypts, which hate me. For some reason i thought you meant D as in D. Walstad. not D as in is little old me! btw i think i spied a black angel in there.
> 
> zach, i dose powders twice a week when i top off.
> 
> 1/4 tsp kno3
> 1/8 tsp kh2po4
> 1/4 tsp csmb
> sometimes more
> and i add gh booster when topping.
> 
> 
> laura, for someone who wants pics, you sure hardly post any!!
> 
> haha before i get mad...... because we all know i'm such an angry person.
> 
> 
> i'm experiencing an outbreak of long stringy hair algae. will probably do a water change this weekend. will also probably be incorporating some stems in the near future.


yeah laura! you must not want pics badly!

yeah, dont want to get your panties in a twist!



lauraleellbp said:


> Oh please- in the past two weeks I've posted FOUR TIMES the number of pictures you have IN YOUR OWN THREAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- Word Kitty FTW


touche! 



cableguy69846 said:


> Hhhmmmmm. Talking about brown stains in the PP. Does anyone else see the irony here? Lol.:hihi:


i think that was intended!


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. Still funny though.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha....hey the only brown stains are in Rich's underwear.


Ouch, that's a low blow. :icon_cry: Next time when you ask me if you can save my underwear too snuggle up with after your wife goes to bed, I will say no. :icon_redf


----------



## orchidman

oooh damon, you want some ice for that burn?


----------



## nonconductive

hahahaha. thats alright i still have the pair you mailed me.


----------



## nonconductive

going to flower


----------



## cableguy69846

:icon_eek: Awesome!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> hahahaha. thats alright i still have the pair you mailed me.


haha! i still have the rhinestone ones you made for me!



nonconductive said:


> going to flower



like it! i wanna see more pics though!!! you have to get more than two!!!! i havent seen a fts in like 2 weeks


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## orchidman

looks good! really cool


that kid is so cute!!! at least the back of his head! you have two kids now?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


>


Best pic ever.roud:


----------



## chad320

There you go!!! Is that aniubias 'Gasser' ? Nice shot of your boy! Those are some pretty red rams in there. Are you breeding them? I only have 1 red left


----------



## cableguy69846

What I really want to know is after seeing that you have other tanks, WHY DO WE NOT GET TO SEE THEM?!?!:angryfire:biggrin:

Lol. And it looks like you have a cult following for this tank.roud:


----------



## orchidman

yes he does! he is just being selfish and not sharing pics!! thats why we are harrassing him


yeah the PP cult


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yes he does! he is just being selfish and not sharing pics!! thats why we are harrassing him
> 
> 
> yeah the PP cult


Lol. Meanie! *Shakes fist at Non-c.* You should share. *Sniff.*

Ok, I am done being a cry baby.:biggrin:

I am not part of the cult, but I love the tank.roud:


----------



## orchidman

you need to be! youll get your very own pair of pink panties... then you can earn rhinestones! ive earned enough that they are fully bejeweled!


share D!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> you need to be! youll get your very own pair of pink panties... then you can earn rhinestones! ive earned enough that they are fully bejeweled!
> 
> 
> share D!



ROFL!!! So who's Bedazzler is it?


----------



## Bahugo

chad320 said:


> There you go!!! Is that aniubias 'Gasser' ? Nice shot of your boy! Those are some pretty red rams in there. Are you breeding them? I only have 1 red left


Should have said so, I could have mailed you a large flat rate box full of ramhorns lol


----------



## zachary908

This is a great thread to get a good laugh after a long day at work... :hihi: 

PP for the win.. that's all I have to say.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL!!! So who's Bedazzler is it?


D's i believe. could have been saras to start with.. no, she isnt that girly. nvm


totally zach!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> d's i believe. Could have been saras to start with.. No, she isnt that girly. Nvm
> 
> 
> totally zach!


lmao!!!!


----------



## orchidman

so true check my 10g thread... nobody posts there anymore


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, since I have been MIA for the past 6 weeks and just spent over an hour digging through Bob's nonsense brigade for the meat and potatoes of the thread (and will have to go back and read the actual posts as I missed most of them), I am quoting the pictures since I've been gone in late August minus most of the bizzare commentary so I can enjoy them later. This sick, been under the weather for many, many weeks now girl is incredibly grumpy and not herself as medication tends to interfere with my cheerful meter, so please take this with a grain of salt, but some of you children need to stop hijacking D's thread just because you are bored and spam your own threads with this "gay" nonsense. LOL These pictures are so beautiful and I would hate for everyone else to have missed them. So yes, I am quoting them all as I feel it is very appropriate.

Damon, your son is gorgeous. Like I can't believe I actually think he is cute. I really am not a kid person. I normally cringe at the site of them entering a restaurant, but he is a looker. You should be proud. (Looks like he takes after your wife.)

And second, your camera that you inherited from Mike is fantastic. I think I want to see more pictures when I come back. This is just a momentary layover until I have more time to catch up. By the way, those angel shots of the two golden ones sparring are simply fantastic. You can see the scales, that's too awesome.



nonconductive said:


> lol....
> 
> well the only tanks with the light on is my kid's neglected 2.5 so it better than nuttin'.





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


> chad not sure what kind it is.... i ordered it from aquariumplants.com years ago. i think its some sort of barteri. yea those are angel fry. i might try scooping them up. theres another set of eggs just starting to wobble on some java fern from the other pair.
> 
> this is what happened to my kompact after i moved it





nonconductive said:


> mom and dad looking beat up





nonconductive said:


> some pics of joes fish and his walls of red.





nonconductive said:


> whoever thinks plants wont grow in anerobic conditions has never been to a pond.





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


> different pond. private property. treated.





nonconductive said:


> yea i let it go too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its blurry but these are all i took before i cleaned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha 150, they do look mean
> 
> Mike, nice fry!





nonconductive said:


> water change & cleaning.





nonconductive said:


> this happy gathering broke out in a fight





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


>





nonconductive said:


> thanks everyone! (it even drew the lurker out ha!)
> 
> haha thanks mike & everyone else.
> 
> im not into african cichlids at all but my friend has some of these and they school and breed mid column so no digging of substrate. they get bigger then i would like.would prolly get 15 - 30 or something. probably wouldnt be happy with africans though.
> 
> (not my pics!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like these guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bob, they bit the big one. but i found this going on after the water change,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that should be enough pictures to last another 30 pages or til next year. whichever comes first.





nonconductive said:


> some more pics from last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new leaf coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emerald eyes from rachel





nonconductive said:


> that is alot of views!
> 
> you can almost make out the fry. its from the other day, they have eyes now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new leaf getting bigger





nonconductive said:


> right pair looking beat up with some fin rot.





nonconductive said:


> hahah mike i wish that was my tank. its full of nice crypts, which hate me. For some reason i thought you meant D as in D. Walstad. not D as in is little old me! btw i think i spied a black angel in there.
> 
> zach, i dose powders twice a week when i top off.
> 
> 1/4 tsp kno3
> 1/8 tsp kh2po4
> 1/4 tsp csmb
> sometimes more
> and i add gh booster when topping.
> 
> 
> laura, for someone who wants pics, you sure hardly post any!!
> 
> haha before i get mad...... because we all know i'm such an angry person.
> 
> 
> i'm experiencing an outbreak of long stringy hair algae. will probably do a water change this weekend. will also probably be incorporating some stems in the near future.





nonconductive said:


> going to flower





nonconductive said:


>


----------



## wkndracer

hehehe now that was a thread update worth reviewing


----------



## nonconductive

well blow me down! it lives!


----------



## sewingalot

Hi Damon! I am sending you a pm about the downoi and the shrimp to see if you still want them before I skip out again for a while.  By the way, the pictures are really awesome. What kind of camera is that? I really would like to know.

P.S. I vote for rummynoses. They are one of my favorite fish and would look fantastic in the tank.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> well blow me down! it lives!


Only visiting because she melted down her sewing machine, posted that in one of my threads earlier ha! 

Sewing is smokin the sewing machine by sewing beyond lightspeed making quilts to keep people from freezing with the onset of winter


haha I'm emailing Fox News


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> looks good! really cool
> 
> 
> that kid is so cute!!! at least the back of his head! you have two kids now?


thanks bob, 1 here and 1 in the oven. we go for the ultrasound on halloween. maybe there will be a vampire in there.



cableguy69846 said:


> Best pic ever.roud:


thanks cable!



chad320 said:


> There you go!!! Is that aniubias 'Gasser' ? Nice shot of your boy! Those are some pretty red rams in there. Are you breeding them? I only have 1 red left


chad im not sure what it is, i bought it from aquariumplants.com along time ago. im pretty sure its some type of barteri (because thats all i ever bought!) though they could have substituted (which they are known to do).

oh and no i'm not purposely breeding them. theyre oliver's pets.




cableguy69846 said:


> What I really want to know is after seeing that you have other tanks, WHY DO WE NOT GET TO SEE THEM?!?!:angryfire:biggrin:
> 
> Lol. And it looks like you have a cult following for this tank.roud:


haha right now i have 8 going i think. most of them are just farm type tanks. no scaping. you have to dig through this thread to find pics of them.



orchidman said:


> yes he does! he is just being selfish and not sharing pics!! thats why we are harrassing him
> 
> 
> yeah the PP cult


take take take, thats all you ever do bob.



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Meanie! *Shakes fist at Non-c.* You should share. *Sniff.*
> 
> Ok, I am done being a cry baby.:biggrin:
> 
> I am not part of the cult, but I love the tank.roud:


thanks again! (i do share!)



cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL!!! So who's Bedazzler is it?


batgirl is bedazzling her quilts!



wkndracer said:


> hehehe now that was a thread update worth reviewing


yea its nice to see a bunch of pics in one spot. btw i have been working on a FTS timeline here and there.



sewingalot said:


> Hi Damon! I am sending you a pm about the downoi and the shrimp to see if you still want them before I skip out again for a while.  By the way, the pictures are really awesome. What kind of camera is that? I really would like to know.
> 
> P.S. I vote for rummynoses. They are one of my favorite fish and would look fantastic in the tank.


thanks! and welcome back! (for a short while anyways)
its a sony something. mike could tell you the rest im sure, or i can look when i get home.

vote noted and PM replied



wkndracer said:


> Only visiting because she melted down her sewing machine, posted that in one of my threads earlier ha!
> 
> Sewing is smokin the sewing machine by sewing beyond lightspeed making quilts to keep people from freezing with the onset of winter
> 
> 
> haha I'm emailing Fox News


hahah... sara you're supposed to take breaks so the motor doesnt burn up!


----------



## sewingalot

Well, I needed to earn back my usernamesake. :hihi: 
If that motor is shot, I'll cry. It's an expensive machine, like 850....

By the way, I am making you a quilt with BBA stuffing and BGA backing and GDA spatterings. I hope you'll like it.  How is the tank doing overall, D? And how are you and the family? Have you decided that I am right and you are going to do rummy noses and emerald eye rasboras yet? Just checking.

Also, have you decided if you are going to rescape the tank? Last time we talked about your tank, you were thinking of stems?


----------



## lauraleellbp

OMG there are pics!

And Sara too!!

*looks outside at pigs flying*


----------



## nonconductive

im going to probably add some stems on the right behind the blyxa, once i propagate enough to fill the void that will be left by removing the wood.

i havent decided on fish yet. i still have a couple discus to pitch and the 2 pairs of angels.
im going to go with quantity over quality this time hehe.

and i think i saw a flying pig when i was out on my break.


----------



## sewingalot

No, that was me flying around, lol. Bats can fly and I look like a piggie. Ha! That could look nice. What stem are you thinking about? Make it into a hedge.  Still talking about getting rid of the discus how many months later? I'm finding quantity is nicer, especially with the schoolers.


----------



## nonconductive

i got rid of a few of them already while you were in fabric land.
i have L aromatica, P stellatus 'narrow leaf' and H pinnawhatever growing out, along with some othes. i'll probably go with aromatica.
oh and i like blue :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## cableguy69846

Nice. Is that Cabomba, or am I way off?


----------



## sewingalot

Looks like limnophilia sessiflora or another type. It has whirls as to where cabomba has fan leaves and alternating. Very close in your comparison, though. Nice pictures, D! I need to get some plants off all you all when I get rid of that SAE. I'm down to my 'boring' plants. 

Good to know on the blue, BTW. I found some nice BGA for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Looks like limnophilia sessiflora or another type. It has whirls as to where cabomba has fan leaves and alternating. Very close in your comparison, though. Nice pictures, D! I need to get some plants off all you all when I get rid of that SAE. I'm down to my 'boring' plants.
> 
> Good to know on the blue, BTW. I found some nice BGA for you.


Thanks for clearing that up.roud: That really is a nice looking plant.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908

sewingalot said:


> Looks like limnophilia sessiflora or another type. It has whirls as to where cabomba has fan leaves and alternating. Very close in your comparison, though. plants.


Plus one for limnophilia sessiflora I love it, got some in my tank too! Sara if you're bored I've posted TONS of pics since you were here last! roud:


----------



## nonconductive

it is indeed L. sessiflora.

did some work on the tank while the wife and kid went out with grandma. finally got that friggen spray bar out.










i had to tear up part of the plants


----------



## nonconductive

i trimmed off like a basketball size wad worth of yucky anubis leaves while doing a water change. also trimmed and replant most of the blyxa and added a couple stems in the back just to see which ones do best. took some pics but didnt feel like sorting through them so heres a bunch of the same.


----------



## zachary908

Looks good, Non C! I'm going to have to get some blyxa from you someday. I removed some rocks that used to hold driftwood down in my tank, and I now have a spot that would be great for some blyxa and one or two other stems.


----------



## wkndracer

Wonder where he got that blyxa huge? LOL
D! dang my man! The long drought is over! Two pages in a row with pics of my favorite tank oh but I need a new pacemaker now!


----------



## Bahugo

Are those secret tanks underneath the cabinet?

Tank looks amazing!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Are those secret tanks underneath the cabinet?
> 
> Tank looks amazing!


That is what I was wondering.

Share Non-c.


----------



## sewingalot

Pictures for my return?  Sew, I totally busted my machine. It's working, but not well. Waiting until Monday to get a $3 part to fix it. On the plus side, I'm here to annoy you. The tank is looking really great. That blyxa you got from Mike is monstrous. It is making me very depressed that mine is being eaten alive right now. 

Did you put the anubias you trimmed back in the tank or are you selling it? What stems are you trying out over in the corner.


----------



## wkndracer

selling anubias ???????????????????????
outta my tank ???????????
how rude!


----------



## nonconductive

uuugh im up at 5 am because im sick and cant breathe. this is day number 6 of being miserable. i hope it ends soon.

thanks for the compliments.

haha secret tanks. yea secret from thw wife. lol
no theyre just farm tanks.

and no not selling anubias. i still want more and i owe some to mike before i sell any. i knocked a bunch loose getting out that spray bar and decided to prtty them up while they were free. what i really want to do is find the right piece of wood and create another slope up to the right side covered with anubias so theres an off centered v


----------



## wkndracer

sorry to read the sick part but glad to read you're tearing out the scape.
(had me worried awhile back)

head cold or more than that?
edit; knowing the not sleeping part the last couple weeks,,, ugh didn't drop again last night. (irritating arm)


----------



## sewingalot

Poor little D. I hate that you feel sick. Since you are up, fly down here and make sure this spider is gone. :help: Feel better soon! Go drink an Irish coffee. That'll clear things up. Or at least numb the pain.

Oh, and that explains the anubias. Was the spraybar from the powerhead you disconnected?


----------



## zachary908

Feel better, Non C!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks all.

its just a stubborn cold / sore throat. 

mike that stinks, did they give you pain meds? are you back at work? hope its healing well. you must be taking lessons from sara on not sleeping.

yes the spraybar was connected to that beastly pump i disconnected (even though i recieved the replacement part 1 month later).

haha irish coffee...


----------



## 150EH

What's with the spraybar, I tried looking back to see it but had no luck, you have 59 pages of journal and I have my pages set to them most posts per page, I thinks its 40!

It looks like it went from side to side but it had a lot of holes in it, I'm courious because I just spent a bunch of time and money making one for my tank but it will be verticle and powered by 2 x 2217 filters, now I'm scared. 

Give me all the details please!!!!


----------



## nonconductive

150,

If you go to the very beginning (page 1 i think) in my journal you can see how it was placed. Just above the substrate, running the length of the tank. 2 rows of holes pointing slightly forward and up. (i ended up having to block some of the holes after installing a more powerful pump, because it blew my plants right out of the substrate). It worked great and i have no complaints other than it blowing some plants over, but that was just due to the pump being too strong, covering some holes and throttling it back solved that. oh yea, it also blew all the debris to the front of the tank which made it easy to see and clean up but a pain because it was always depositing something in my white sand.

the only reason i removed it was because of a pump issue (too lazy to hook it back up). Though if i made another one i might try a vertical one to keep all the flow (2 canisters & pump) going in the same direction (gyre).


----------



## 150EH

Thanks for the info, I searched every page and my scroll wheel finger is tingling, I'm not sure what to do about that? I thought I was going to only come up with this kid with a mohawk and I don't know what's on that finger?????but at least he's in the bathroom!!!









Then I couldn't believe it, if I had just clicked page one there it was freshly installed. I could see that working really well, the idea is to get circulation everywhere without powerheads, etc. and that's a good idea because it does the job and it's hidden, I never saw it in other shots from the side view of the tank. I use a bubble wand back there and it runs all night creating an up flow until an hour before lights on when the CO2 turns on. 

I made my new spraybar out of cpvc painted it black and it will run down the front right corner of the tank, so it will be visible but not as bad as the 2 circ pumps I've got there now, got the idea from an Amano article claiming this was the best way to get good flow. The intake will be in the RR corner, the flow is supposed to hit the other side then return, we'll see. 

If not I've wasted $60 and a couple weeks of pittling!


----------



## nonconductive

lol dont worry its just hair glue. or maybe it was a booger lol.

i have FL output RL input
FR input RR output
so it flows in a circular motion pushing water towards the intake of the opposite canister.

i'm sure you didnt waste your money, sounds like you did your homework


----------



## sewingalot

D - can you explain that again? I am so lost, and I'm trying so hard to understand. I even googled, promise.


----------



## nonconductive

sure... but what am i explaining? lol


----------



## BigTom

The blyxa is awesome. As a newcomer to this thread would you mind recapping your fert/light/co2 regime for me please?

Edit, found it in second post :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

thanks big tom.

some things have changed since post #2

i dose dry ferts twice a week
6x39 for a burst an 2x39 for viewing
co2 is now injected into a canister instead of a reactor.


----------



## nonconductive

BAHHH..... its going to be a long boring day because the banks were closed yesterday.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> sure... but what am i explaining? lol


I think she means the alphabet soup below...



nonconductive said:


> lol dont worry its just hair glue. or maybe it was a booger lol.
> 
> i have FL output RL input
> FR input RR output
> so it flows in a circular motion pushing water towards the intake of the opposite canister.
> 
> i'm sure you didnt waste your money, sounds like you did your homework


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> 2x39 for viewing


Lol, so I am still half awake and I totally read this as "2x39 for *inter*viewing" I was very confused, I was picturing you doing interviews and background tests on your fish before they could enter. Or explaining the birds and the bees too your angels lol


----------



## lauraleellbp

Well, since NonC is ignoring us, I'll help translate, Sara:

i have Far Long output, Really Long input
Feeling Real input, Really Rad output


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## nonconductive

Friggen Loud
Really Lazy

Fully Removable
Rail Road


----------



## sewingalot

I think I figured it out. Front left, Right Left, Rear Right, Full of Rats. Yessir, that must be it. I looked at the pictures in your first few postings and saw rat ears, so I am sure that's what it is. Help?


----------



## orchidman

tank looks great D!


----------



## Bahugo

Front left, Rear left, front right, rear right


----------



## sewingalot

Ah, thank you. I tried so hard to figure this out. Was driving me insane.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks bob.

and thanks for decoded the mystery rich.

i cant say that it works better or worse than positioning them in "normal" places.


----------



## sewingalot

How long did it take you to set up the filtration on your tank? I am working on my stupid reactor and it's taking days. Of course, I am slower than dirt.


----------



## lauraleellbp

A long time, b/c apparently he died and let his journal thread drop FOUR PAGES back!


----------



## nonconductive

haha ooops. it took me an afternoon to do all the plumbing. sorry!


----------



## Bahugo

Good morning darlin'


----------



## nonconductive

good afternoon, beautiful


----------



## sewingalot

Okay, I am feeling invisible.  Wah!  You ignore me, but come to Laura's beck and call. I feel so sad that I'm leaving with my tail tucked between my legs. *whimpers*

P.s. Thanks for the answer, finally. :hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Hey nonc. You should list the pg numbers that have pics on your OP.


----------



## Bahugo

jkan0228 said:


> Hey nonc. You should list the pg numbers that have pics on your OP.


There will only be like 4 links :hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Bahugo said:


> There will only be like 4 links :hihi:


Zing, yet again.


----------



## orchidman

touche!


----------



## nonconductive

sara i dont ignore. hmmmph.

jkan thats a good idea.

and haha rich.

ahemm.....




























this thing still hasnt opened up yet.


----------



## Bahugo

Is that a giant flower or a new leaf


----------



## nonconductive

a giant flower


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> a giant flower


Thats hawt can't wait too see it open.


----------



## orchidman

awesome! cant wait to see the flower!


----------



## jkan0228

Thats a mega flower....


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

yea i know, its huge! ive been waiting for a week or two for it to open.


----------



## msjinkzd

lurvely


----------



## nonconductive

thanks rachel!


----------



## jkan0228

Love the second shot.


----------



## zachary908

Purty, I like it. Now I must leave for work.


----------



## nonconductive

dont make it sound like youre dreading it. you get to play with fish all day.


thanks guys


----------



## Bahugo

I love your tank non C. 

I'm pretty sure if your tank talked too you, this is what it would be saying to you D : 
"I'm wanted, I'm hot, I'm everything you're not" bwahahahahaha, just kidding I always think of the lamest things in the morning. Kate will tell you I always wake up and sign Lion King songs. 

LoL So are you gonna want some of those fish once they grow up? I finally got them all too hatch, they ate their first brine shrimp yesterday


----------



## orchidman

love it! i cant believe to actually posted pics! somebody pinch me!!

whats the floating stuff?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks guys.

hahaha rich.... 

what kind of fish are they, i forgot?

bob,

its mostly pennywort, blyxa that floated up, and some random stems floating around.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> hahaha rich....
> 
> what kind of fish are they, i forgot?
> 
> bob,
> 
> its mostly pennywort, blyxa that floated up, and some random stems floating around.


He lives!:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> He lives!:icon_eek:


i die every weekend, only to be resurrected monday morning by the man.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i die every weekend, only to be resurrected monday morning by the man.


Lol. DAMN THE MAN!!!! SAVE THE EMPIRE!!!! Errrr, fish tank. Lol. Too much caffeine this morning.:bounce:


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahaha rich....
> 
> what kind of fish are they, i forgot?


Here is the post from Gary Lang, the guy I got them from at the club meeting, I got the eggs instead of babies though. 

Melanotaenia praecox – Pagai 2008 F-1’s The neon rainbowfish created quite a stir when Heiko first collected it some 18 years ago. Since that time the fish that is now available in the hobby hardly even looks like the originals. I went back and collected this fish from the village of Pagai in 2008 and you can see that they are much nicer than any stock found in the stores. These F-1 fish are about .75-1+ inches. 2 pr/$30 Two groups available. 







​



nonconductive said:


> i die every weekend, only to be resurrected monday morning by the man.


LoL Where do you work again?


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> hahaha rich....
> 
> what kind of fish are they, i forgot?
> 
> bob,
> 
> its mostly pennywort, blyxa that floated up, and some random stems floating around.


i see....


----------



## nonconductive

how much you going to sell them for?

CNO Financial Group


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey NonC you left something out of the dosing regimen you posted earlier!!



You forgot about the Viagra.


----------



## orchidman

:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Hey NonC you left something out of the dosing regimen you posted earlier!!
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot about the Viagra.


da da tssss....

harhar har



i put that in my body, not my tank.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i put that in my body, not my tank.


TMI, lol. 

Nice flower, non-c! Do you still have discus are all they all gone now? Looks like you and Mike are owning angelfish that aren't so angelic. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lets just leave it there and never mention it again!


----------



## nonconductive

well i didnt bring it up! lol 

i have 3 left! (the wheels of progress turn slow)

mine are definately little devils. mean as hell. i'm so sick of getting pecked and pinched all up and down my arms. no matter what side of the tank i'm on, just when im focused on doing something they sneak up and peck the crap out me, doesnt hurt just kind of startling when youre not expecting it.


----------



## sewingalot

My emperor tetras used to do that to me. Jerks had teeth, and it hurt. Drew blood once. Haha, I'm getting a cute picture of the angelfish betting you up. I wish I could draw. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

seriously though, i dont need to know this! 



nonconductive said:


> well i didnt bring it up! lol (no pun intended)
> 
> i have 3 left! (the wheels of progress turn slow)
> 
> mine are definately little devils. mean as hell. i'm so sick of getting pecked and pinched all up and down my arms. no matter what side of the tank i'm on, just when im focused on doing something they sneak up and peck the crap out me, doesnt hurt just kind of startling when youre not expecting it.





sewingalot said:


> My emperor tetras used to do that to me. Jerks had teeth, and it hurt. Drew blood once. Haha, I'm getting a cute picture of the angelfish betting you up. I wish I could draw. :hihi:


aww! big D getting beat up my fishies!


----------



## will5

I am considering doing a soil tank with MGOC as well. And I was wondering if you fertilized this aquarium or did the MGOC supply enough nutrients for the plants by it's self?


----------



## nonconductive

i got away with not fertilizing for quite some time.. i still dont fertilize much because i'm lazy.


----------



## nonconductive

did some maintenance. cleaned the filter tubing for the first time since i put the hose clamps on. also cleaned the media in 1 canister. i guess i didnt realize how much the flow had slowed down because its banging now.


----------



## lauraleellbp

FYI- I decided to edit some comments before we all get in trouble LOL :redface:


----------



## zachary908

lauraleellbp said:


> FYI- I decided to edit some comments before we all get in trouble LOL :redface:


:hihi: Was wondering when that would happen.

So, Non C... we need some pics... I don't care what the pics are of, we just need some!


----------



## nonconductive

laura, i figured that wouldve been done already:hihi:. thanks for the FYI though.


Zach, i just posted pics the other day!


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> Zach, i just posted pics the other day!


That was a whole two days ago, Non C! :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lauraleellbp said:


> FYI- I decided to edit some comments before we all get in trouble LOL :redface:


roud:


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

Non-c, you home from work today? If so, then I am with Zach and would like to see the tank again without going back a few pages.:icon_smil And what happened to the flower, any bloom yet?


----------



## Bahugo

NonC! 

How is everything today? I cleaned my filter hoses the other day on the shrimp tank and ended up spraying crap all over the bathroom trying to un attach the hoses from the canister. I didn't really scrub the tubes I just wanted to rinse them out as much as I could I hate when you turn on the canister and it sprays out fine debris for like 5 seconds. Atleast both of my fluvals do that.


----------



## nonconductive

Cable, unfortunately i'm sitting here at my desk. As of last night the flower hasnt opened yet. I'm starting to wonder if a body snatcher is going to pop out one night while i'm sleeping.

Rich, everything is peachy lol. i scrubbed mine pretty good, i have one of those little brush things on a 6' wire. i didnt spray anything all over but i did make a big brown water mess in the bathroom that my son was thrilled about, but my wife wasnt so thrilled. my xp3's spray debris too for the first few seconds if theyre not cleaned out well.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Cable, unfortunately i'm sitting here at my desk. As of last night the flower hasnt opened yet. I'm starting to wonder if a body snatcher is going to pop out one night while i'm sleeping.
> 
> Rich, everything is peachy lol. i scrubbed mine pretty good, i have one of those little brush things on a 6' wire. i didnt spray anything all over but i did make a big brown water mess in the bathroom that my son was thrilled about, but my wife wasnt so thrilled. my xp3's spray debris too for the first few seconds if theyre not cleaned out well.


That sucks man. I don't think I could handle a desk job. I would go nuts.


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> I'm starting to wonder if a body snatcher is going to pop out one night while i'm sleeping.


Sooo appropriate!



> I was walkin' in the wholesale flower district that day
> Shoop da-doo,
> and I passed by this place where this old Chinese man
> Chang da-doo
> he sometimes sells me weird and exotic cuttings,
> Snip da-doo,
> 'cause he knows, you see, that strange plants are my hobby.
> Da da da da da da-doo...


----------



## nonconductive

actually my job is awesome. i'm forbidden to talk to clients so theres no customer service. my desk is in a room by itself that is locked and only a few people (the rest of control) have access to while everyone else is on a cube farm.
basically, i add and substract all day, assign things made up numbers and play with other people's money. oh... and surf the internet.

Feed me Seymour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> actually my job is awesome. i'm forbidden to talk to clients so theres no customer service. my desk is in a room by itself that is locked and only a few people (the rest of control) have access to while everyone else is on a cube farm.
> basically, i add and substract all day, assign things made up numbers and play with other people's money. oh... and surf the internet.
> 
> Feed me Seymour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I guess that is not so bad then. I am more of a hands-on kind of guy though. I like working with power tools, machines, and to be moving around.


----------



## nonconductive

if i had to work with machines and power tools id probably be missing limbs. although sampling them is quite fun. i did do some framing when i was a young buck and worked in warehouses so i'm not a complete wuss.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> if i had to work with machines and power tools id probably be missing limbs. although sampling them is quite fun. i did do some framing when i was a young buck and worked in warehouses so i'm not a complete wuss.


As long as you got the basics, you can save a ton of money on home repairs. And the missing limbs things, I almost lost my leg to a chainsaw, and I knocked myself unconscious when a 2x4 kicked back off the circular saw I was cutting it with and hit me in the head. Even with all the near misses, I still love it.


----------



## zachary908

I work at a fish store..

I sell fish and take care of fish.


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> I work at a fish store..
> 
> I sell fish and take care of fish.


 
rub it in why dont you....


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> As long as you got the basics, you can save a ton of money on home repairs. And the missing limbs things, I almost lost my leg to a chainsaw, and I knocked myself unconscious when a 2x4 kicked back off the circular saw I was cutting it with and hit me in the head. Even with all the near misses, I still love it.


man youre making me want to never take the circular saw out of the box that i got last xmas from my old man.

when i was framing i wasnt paying attention and was nail gunning something (tyvek maybe) while scooching backwards and i scooched all the way off the 2nd floor. luckily one of the carpenters grabbed me before i went all the way down.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I work at a fish store..
> 
> I sell fish and take care of fish.


I wish I could do that.



nonconductive said:


> man youre making me want to never take the circular saw out of the box that i got last xmas from my old man.
> 
> when i was framing i wasnt paying attention and was nail gunning something (tyvek maybe) while scooching backwards and i scooched all the way off the 2nd floor. luckily one of the carpenters grabbed me before i went all the way down.


Lol. It was my own fault. And falling off the second floor is never fun.


----------



## zachary908

You guys live life dangerously... I just get shocked... a lot..


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You guys live life dangerously... I just get shocked... a lot..


Lol. I have done that too.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

zachary908 said:


> You guys live life dangerously... I just get shocked... a lot..


lol.... not really funny but....


----------



## Bahugo

What do you have a degree in NonC? Finance?


----------



## nonconductive

my degree is in how to slack off in college. really, i screwed around too much and ended up not finishing.


----------



## sewingalot

Want one of my two useless degrees in Accounting? I am not using either one at the moment. Starting to wish I wasted more time in college. :hihi: Did you ever find out what kind of anubias you have? I wonder if you could grow those in planters, they look like houseplants.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Want one of my two useless degrees in Accounting? I am not using either one at the moment. Starting to wish I wasted more time in college. :hihi: Did you ever find out what kind of anubias you have? I wonder if you could grow those in planters, they look like houseplants.


hahah.... ill take them!

no i suppose if i looked at AP.com i could figure out which one it was. i dont see why they wouldnt, it seems ok with the humidity in the house and its pressing itself up against the light and isnt burning up. i hope youre talking about the one growing emersed!


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, the emersed one. I bet it may just do well in this area. It is really humid because of the valley and river and creeks. In the summer, the air feels really heavy on the ol' lungs. 

I'll be sure to include my diplomas in the package I'm sending your way. But you may need to change your name.....or use whiteout.


----------



## Bahugo

Send me one diploma, nonC doesn't need both pshhhh. lol. I'll send you tylo's for payment, I mean who wouldn't sell off their degree for these super cute tylo snails? 

You can't resist this face 









And mama caring for her young


----------



## nonconductive

that reminds me i need to reply to your PM.


i have a little baby growing out emersed that you cant see because of all the other plants. maybe you will get it in the mail.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> Send me one diploma, nonC doesn't need both pshhhh. lol. I'll send you tylo's for payment, I mean who wouldn't sell off their degree for these super cute tylo snails?


those are definately cool looking rich


----------



## sewingalot

That's okay if you don't reply to my pm. I'll just harass you later if you forget, lol. Very tempting, Rich. Those are cuties. Did I mention the Masters comes free with a 60K debt?  My new red claws ate all my purple snails. I'm so irritated for forgetting they love snail snacking.

Offering baby plants to people before Mike? Uh-oh, you're going to get into trouble. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

its not the kind he wants. atleast i dont think it is.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh, I see. I'm getting Mike's rejects. I feel so spea-chul. Hey, shouldn't your journal be titled "the tank that mike built but the thread that sara wrecked" ? LOL.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Oh, I see. I'm getting Mike's rejects. I feel so spea-chul. Hey, shouldn't your journal be titled "the tank that mike built but the thread that sara wrecked" ? LOL.


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Haha! You actually posted that. I feel mildly amused. Speaking of plants - Has the flower opened yet?


----------



## nonconductive

ask and ye shall recieve. lol


as of last night, no.... it never takes the submersed barteri's this long to open up.

i'm still thinking there's a pod person in there.. 

if i see a foot or something hanging out im calling the feds.


for as long as ive been waiting, it better shoot fireworks or something when it opens up.


----------



## sewingalot

Oh really, huh? I am going to have to ask for something cooler in the future like a tattoo or something. If the flower did start shooting fireworks, I bet you'd go screaming into your wife's arms. LOL.


----------



## nonconductive

hahah maybe a million bucks?

and i probably would be skeered. wouldnt you?


----------



## sewingalot

Nah, if I'm going to ask and get something, it's going to be something really awesome like your metabolism. Nope, if fireworks ever started flying out of my plants, I'd be unplugging the light fixture. Since I wired it up, I'm kind of waiting for that to happen one day. (However when I see those little water skipper bugs on the surface I sometimes get skeered and run away.)


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> That's okay if you don't reply to my pm. I'll just harass you later if you forget, lol. Very tempting, Rich. Those are cuties. Did I mention the Masters comes free with a 60K debt?  My new red claws ate all my purple snails. I'm so irritated for forgetting they love snail snacking.
> 
> Offering baby plants to people before Mike? Uh-oh, you're going to get into trouble. :hihi:


Lol, Is it a combined package bachelors + masters? Purple snails?



nonconductive said:


> i'm still thinking there's a pod person in there..
> 
> if i see a foot or something hanging out im calling the feds.
> 
> for as long as ive been waiting, it better shoot fireworks or something when it opens up.


Lol, what if it shoots fireworks with little pod people riding them? 









Do you call the feds, or get some raid before they infest your house?


----------



## nonconductive

rich if there are little people riding firworks coming out of my fish tank you better take me to the funny farm.


----------



## sewingalot

Does that mean you'll be visiting my house then? :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

haha sara. i thought there was a waiting list.


btw i will trade my metabolism for some extra weight.


----------



## sewingalot

That sounds like a more than fair trade. I'll send some your _weigh_. harhar Usually there is a waiting list for the funny farm, but I'll make an exception if you start seeing pod people with fireworks when that plant opens.

How are the yellow shrimp doing for you? Have you tried to get any pictures of shrimp with your new camera yet??? *hint*


----------



## Bahugo

How longs the wait list for the funny farm?


----------



## nonconductive

the tank they are in is hard to look at or get to. (its in the 125 cabinet). it was the only one i had with no fauna at the time. since then i added more tanks to the cabinet and that one got slid all the way to the side, so its in an awkward spot. they are still in there but their numbers have not increased, possibly shrunk. i guess i lack in the shrimp skill dept.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> the tank they are in is hard to look at or get to. (its in the 125 cabinet). it was the only one i had with no fauna at the time. since then i added more tanks to the cabinet and that one got slid all the way to the side, so its in an awkward spot. they are still in there but their numbers have not increased, possibly shrunk. i guess i lack in the shrimp skill dept.



*sniff* NonC how could you do that too shrimp, what did they ever do too you? 

If temp and water parameters are right they should start rearing themselves at some point lol.


----------



## sewingalot

They are a funny shrimp, too. Sometimes they just dwindled to just about nothing and then spring back to life. I've found feeding them too much is the worst thing you can do. I only feed them like once a week or so and the rest of the time they graze. Stay away from a high protein diet and they'll be fine.

So you say you set up more tanks? Got one free for the shrimp I'm sending you?

Edit: Oh Rich, the waiting list is quite long. Not because it is a full house, but because all my personalities take up a lot of room.


----------



## nonconductive

i didnt do anything to them but feed them!


----------



## Bahugo

My shrimp would mass extinct if I tried feeding once a week. They get sassy when they don't eat every day- every other day.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> They are a funny shrimp, too. Sometimes they just dwindled to just about nothing and then spring back to life. I've found feeding them too much is the worst thing you can do. I only feed them like once a week or so and the rest of the time they graze. Stay away from a high protein diet and they'll be fine.
> 
> So you say you set up more tanks? Got one free for the shrimp I'm sending you?
> 
> Edit: Oh Rich, the waiting list is quite long. Not because it is a full house, but because all my personalities take up a lot of room.


well yes since i recieved the yellows. i only feed them like twice a week maybe (the food you gave me)

i have 3 tanks with only snails in them so i have room, but dont be mad if i end up killing them (like i did to the red ones with a stupid heater)


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> My shrimp would mass extinct if I tried feeding once a week. They get sassy when they don't eat every day- every other day.


 rich thats cuz you're sassy.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think next week I need to get in on the yellow shrimp thing.


----------



## sewingalot

No worries if you kill them accidentally. Yellows are tougher than cherries for some reason. If you still have a few, I'm actually proud. Just ask Chad about the little buggers and our trials with them. I got down to three last year and thought it was all over. By the end of the summer, I had over 250 in all the tanks combined. Haha, Rich would it count if I said I inadvertantly feed my shrimp every day a diet high in algae?  Cable, the yellows are great shrimp. My favorite ones by far.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> No worries if you kill them accidentally. Yellows are tougher than cherries for some reason. If you still have a few, I'm actually proud. Just ask Chad about the little buggers and our trials with them. I got down to three last year and thought it was all over. By the end of the summer, I had over 250 in all the tanks combined. Haha, Rich would it count if I said I inadvertantly feed my shrimp every day a diet high in algae?  Cable, the yellows are great shrimp. My favorite ones by far.


I want those and some blue tigers at some point. I think I may get some yellows from you next week if you still have some.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

You and me both. Those are good looking shrimp. I'll hold onto some if you like. Just shoot me a pm if you do.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> You and me both. Those are good looking shrimp. I'll hold onto some if you like. Just shoot me a pm if you do.


PM sent. :icon_smil Thank you. Gotta run and look at a venue for the wedding.:help:


----------



## Bahugo

Yellows will interbreed with your cherries cable!


----------



## sewingalot

10/17 was your last photograh 
One week without your camera snapping, I must laugh
the last pics I see are of Rich's old man snails
that leave slimely little trails.
Non-c, my muse
you are giving me the blues.
Sigh, a whole week without a picture of something aquatic related.
I know, you are thinking as of late, I should be sated.
Alas, I only feel deflated. 
Post pictures soon, or this poetry war will go unbated.


----------



## orchidman

i want poetry on my thread! maybe it will make me post some FW pictures


----------



## orchidman

i agree with you though sara, i havent seen a picture in a while...

whats your stocking list non-c?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Yellows will interbreed with your cherries cable!


Going to put them in a different tank for sure.


----------



## Karackle

I realize that i really have no right to ask
because myself, i've not done the task
of posting up pictures of all my tanks 
but Sara requested I do it in thanks
for sending her betta to live at my house
and so in a voice, small as a mouse 
i'm asking that you post at least one
a full tank shot or something else fun
i know you will say "but Kara you crazy, 
if you think I'm bad, you surely are lazy, 
you've posted no pictures, and hardly a post,
we all started thinking you turned into a ghost"
and please understand, I know it is true
i know pics of my tanks are way overdue
school has been keeping me incredibly busy
but i know you are thinking "that's no excuse missy"
and you're probably right, but i'm asking you please
post some pictures so my mind will ease
because my promise to Sara has now been fulfilled
and i wrote a poem for the poetry guild
i don't know the meaning of that last line
but i needed a word with "fulfilled" to rhyme
so that is my poem, now I must go study 
for a test, the material which I find quite muddy
so off i go with my addled brain 
and please post a picture, if it's not too big a pain


----------



## orchidman

i just read your new title!!

i dont think sara wrecked it!!!


----------



## orchidman

i wish i was good at poetry!


----------



## nonconductive

nothing like reading poetry first thing in the morning. 

On the topic of pictures
I have one thing to say
there may be, there will be
a slight delay.
(because i need to take some)

haha bob, i dont think so either.


----------



## sewingalot

Consider it your morning cup of coffee,
Irish, just like me. 
The delay better be very slight,
Or you will see quite
a site
and halloween will no longer fright -
once I give you all my spite.
Please don't make me wait another night,
come on non-c, be my shiny-armored knight.
Snap one picture, pretty please!
Must I always beg on my knees?


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> nothing like reading poetry first thing in the morning.


It's better then listening to city tree trimmers, they are trimming trees and putting them in a wood chipper right outside my window and they have the big truck out there and the stop signs. I absolutely love living on a busy street. NOT. 

I posted some pics a few days ago nonC


----------



## nonconductive

rich your pics will have to wait
a 1050 piece lockbox just fell on my plate


i will look when i get a chance!


----------



## orchidman

get the woman some pictures!


----------



## koebwil

This looks like something out of lovecraft. Also I could imagine this thing eating Tokyo.


----------



## nonconductive

what a crap day!!

in aquarium related news, the giant flower finally opened and much to my relief, thats all it was... a flower. no pod people or fireworks.


----------



## nonconductive

koebwil said:


> This looks like something out of lovecraft. Also I could imagine this thing eating Tokyo.


haha godzilla vs snailra.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> ... a flower. no pod people or fireworks.


What a disappointment :icon_frow Why's today a crap day nonc


----------



## nonconductive

yea i was slightly disappointed.


too much work, rich! tuesdays are typically heavy for us.


----------



## Bahugo

Well, atleast you go home soon, yeah? Your day is more then halfway over!


----------



## nonconductive

cool underwater pics & vids of plants & fish

http://www.aquatic-experts.com/freshwater.html


----------



## sewingalot

Those pictures are nice, but annoying with watermarks
Don't think this is going to conjole me, it's only creating sparks.
Although, I must confess the habitats are pretty cool.
Now, give me pictures of your tank before I challenge you to a duel.
Pod-less, people-less flower photos are what I'm yearning for,
Must I crawl pleading across the floor?
Yes, I know you are hard at work
and that is why for now pictures you must shirk.
Yet, when you finally find yourself home.
Go take a picture of the flower I now call Jerome.
Yes, with that last line it was a stretch,
please understand it's getting more difficult to kvetch.


----------



## Bahugo

sewingalot said:


> Go take a picture of the flower I now call Jerome.
> Yes, with that last line it was a stretch,


Lol, that line was a stretch, but I liked it.


----------



## nonconductive

messy plants


----------



## nonconductive

messy moss and stuff


















i dont know why but suddenly this tank has a green water outbreak.


----------



## green_valley

From what I see of the green water symptom, isn't it unicellular algae? 

Here is the link:
http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## orchidman

pics! woohoo!!!! 

that one tank is pretty green!


----------



## Bahugo

I got all giddy about the pictures. I was so excited.
Until I didn't see a flower. Then I realized you teased us. 

I like your moss and stuff! 
That is a pretty bad green water outbreak... Did your pleco fart or something? 









Yes that was an incredibly lame joke, but I LOL'd from it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Haha. Farting pleco. Lol.

Nice pics Non-c.roud:


----------



## orchidman

haha farting pleco!!


----------



## cableguy69846

I had a green water outbreak like that in a guppy fry tank once. Added a sponge filter and it was gone in a few days.


----------



## nonconductive

i'm not sure whats up with the green water. its an old tank so its not like i just set it up. maybe something died. everyday its a little more greener. or maybe one of the ancistrus farted haha.

i do have a couple sponge filters laying around.

i'm not sure green valley but thanks for the link. 


oh and i did take pics of Jerome but i didnt have time to upload them. possibly tonight.


----------



## sewingalot

OOOOH! Green water! Send me a teaspoon for my collection!!! I don't have any green water, and am super jealous. (And yes, totally serious, lol) And how does your journal always end up talking about poo related matters? 

What is the first plant? Nice. Don't recognize it....hygro of some sorts? I want some of that MQ. Did you know I have a dime sized patch of the true MM? Haven't seen it in a long while. Hopefully it'll grow soon.

Thanks for the pictures! And lol at Rich's poem.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i'm not sure whats up with the green water. its an old tank so its not like i just set it up. maybe something died. everyday its a little more greener. or maybe one of the ancistrus farted haha.
> 
> i do have a couple sponge filters laying around.
> 
> i'm not sure green valley but thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> oh and i did take pics of Jerome but i didnt have time to upload them. possibly tonight.


The sponge filter and a water change should clear it up. Is there a heavy fish load in it?


----------



## sewingalot

Sush, Cable! Not until I get my green water sample should you tell him how to kill it. (By the way, floating plants do great for GW I've heard.)


----------



## nonconductive

i can send some GW. i also took picks of some GREEN beard algae but i havent uploaded them yet. its hard to see though because of the GW. its way nicer looking than the BBA growing in my 125.

I'm also still trying to get you some of that weird red algae from my friends tanks.

that plant came from this forum as Hygro sp. 'Low Grow'. it looks like a supersized tropica 049 kind of.

as for the poo, you can thank rich! lol

oh yea, all the poems were great. lol

i also have true MM (those pics are of MQ though). most of the pictures i see of people claiming MM is just MQ. but side by side there is a big difference.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> The sponge filter and a water change should clear it up. Is there a heavy fish load in it?


 
no, theres 3 ancisutrus sp, and a lone apistogramma cacatuoides. The plecos are messy though. they stir up alot of debris when they get spunky.


----------



## sewingalot

Green beard algae AND green water? You are RICH I tell you. Two that I have coveted for a while now. Sounds like a clado, would be awesome to see what it is. Starting to think the weird red algae could be baby BBA, by the way. I had some 'red' gunk growing on the side of my tank and when I decided to baby it, it turned out to be the cutest little tufts of BBA. Sadly, it perished once I adjusted my tank back to growing plants. Le sigh....

If it is 049, I would spit on it. I dispise that plant. I think it is much like manzanita in that it is over used in this hobby. So boring to see scape after scape looking the same.

I know what you mean on the MQ being claimed as MM. It annoys me when you see the four lobes and they are like "this is the true marselia minuta." I so want to say no it's not, but with people that are insisting that the clay people have used for years in this hobby isn't the correct stuff, why bother?

You bring out the annoying poetry in me. I don't know what it is about you.....must be the fact your hair is cooler than mine now.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Such, Cable! Not until I get my green water sample should you tell him how to kill it. (By the way, floating plants do great for GW I've heard.)


the tank used to be covered in water lettuce and i removed it about a month ago. maybe thats the reason.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> no, theres 3 ancisutrus sp, and a lone apistogramma cacatuoides. The plecos are messy though. they stir up alot of debris when they get spunky.


Any ferts at all?



sewingalot said:


> Green beard algae AND green water? You are RICH I tell you. Two that I have coveted for a while now. Sounds like a clado, would be awesome to see what it is. Starting to think the weird red algae could be baby BBA, by the way. I had some 'red' gunk growing on the side of my tank and when I decided to baby it, it turned out to be the cutest little tufts of BBA. Sadly, it perished once I adjusted my tank back to growing plants. Le sigh....
> 
> If it is 049, I would spit on it. I dispise that plant. I think it is much like manzanita in that it is over used in this hobby. So boring to see scape after scape looking the same.
> 
> I know what you mean on the MQ being claimed as MM. It annoys me when you see the four lobes and they are like "this is the true marselia minuta." I so want to say no it's not, but with people that are insisting that the clay people have used for years in this hobby isn't the correct stuff, why bother?
> 
> You bring out the annoying poetry in me. I don't know what it is about you.....must be the fact your hair is cooler than mine now.


Lol. You guys crack me up.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Green beard algae AND green water? You are RICH I tell you. Two that I have coveted for a while now. Sounds like a clado, would be awesome to see what it is. Starting to think the weird red algae could be baby BBA, by the way. I had some 'red' gunk growing on the side of my tank and when I decided to baby it, it turned out to be the cutest little tufts of BBA. Sadly, it perished once I adjusted my tank back to growing plants. Le sigh....
> 
> If it is 049, I would spit on it. I dispise that plant. I think it is much like manzanita in that it is over used in this hobby. So boring to see scape after scape looking the same.
> 
> I know what you mean on the MQ being claimed as MM. It annoys me when you see the four lobes and they are like "this is the true marselia minuta." I so want to say no it's not, but with people that are insisting that the clay people have used for years in this hobby isn't the correct stuff, why bother?
> 
> You bring out the annoying poetry in me. I don't know what it is about you.....must be the fact your hair is cooler than mine now.


i bring out the best in everyone. 

lol spit on it... what did it ever do to you? i know what you mean though.

its definately not 049. way too big. (it came from crispino). i prefer the porto velho over repens. i wish i still had some, as i liked it the most as a foreground.

i think the red algae is maybe a cyanobacteria? its filmy and covers in sheets but is also hard as a rock like gsa. so who knows, i guess ill have to send you some eventually.

i think the green beard algae is the stuff that people actually want. it looks nice and is a nice shade of green and is a lot longer than the tufts of bba i get and seems less messy. it also doesnt seem to spread all over the tank.


----------



## nonconductive

cable, no ferts no co2. just dirt and fish poo.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable, no ferts no co2. just dirt and fish poo.


Maybe lack of ferts is the problem? But that seems like a stretch that it would cause that.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> the tank used to be covered in water lettuce and i removed it about a month ago. maybe thats the reason.


Most definitely in my opinion. You probably have a higher bioload with those poop machines called algae eaters and without the added water lettuce, it's more than needed. Probably have the little critters in your water all the time.



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You guys crack me up.


Can you believe we were arch enemies? 



nonconductive said:


> i bring out the best in everyone.


Except me. Seriously, this morning I was telling myself a story about a chicken named Steve that wanted to cross the road. I have a whole story made up now thanks to you. 



> lol spit on it... what did it ever do to you? i know what you mean though.


It's just such a boring, annoying, overused plant. Most people that use this plant do it for the popularity of it, not the actual beauty or with any original thought as how to use it. Know what I mean about this?



> its definately not 049. way too big. (it came from crispino). i prefer the porto velho over repens. i wish i still had some, as i liked it the most as a foreground.


Whatever it is, I appreciate the veining. I think that is what makes it pretty.



> i think the red algae is maybe a cyanobacteria? its filmy and covers in sheets but is also hard as a rock like gsa. so who knows, i guess ill have to send you some eventually.


Sounds like it. Did you know that I get sick with a lot of the cyanos? It makes me ill to smell it's aroma. True story. 



> i think the green beard algae is the stuff that people actually want. it looks nice and is a nice shade of green and is a lot longer than the tufts of bba i get and seems less messy. it also doesnt seem to spread all over the tank.


Is it rough to the touch? Yes, I know most algaes by texture and smell now. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Maybe lack of ferts is the problem? But that seems like a stretch that it would cause that.


From what I've read, tt tends to thrive on Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates. Most perfer lower phosphates, though. It's actually often a sign of healthy water.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Most definitely in my opinion. You probably have a higher bioload with those poop machines called algae eaters and without the added water lettuce, it's more than needed. Probably have the little critters in your water all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe we were arch enemies?
> 
> 
> 
> Except me. Seriously, this morning I was telling myself a story about a chicken named Steve that wanted to cross the road. I have a whole story made up now thanks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just such a boring, annoying, overused plant. Most people that use this plant do it for the popularity of it, not the actual beauty or with any original thought as how to use it. Know what I mean about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever it is, I appreciate the veining. I think that is what makes it pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it. Did you know that I get sick with a lot of the cyanos? It makes me ill to smell it's aroma. True story.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it rough to the touch? Yes, I know most algaes by texture and smell now.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, tt tends to thrive on Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates. Most perfer lower phosphates, though. It's actually often a sign of healthy water.


It makes sense now with the water lettuce being taken out.

Lol, I don't believe the arch enemies bit. But keep your friends close, and your enemies closer. Lol.

That is what I thought about the water too. If you don't want the water lettuce in there, maybe some more stem plants.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Such, Cable! Not until I get my green water sample should you tell him how to kill it. (By the way, floating plants do great for GW I've heard.)


Lol. I can't believe I missed this.

The WC and sponge filter will do nothing until Sara gets her GW. Lol.roud:


----------



## orchidman

lol!


----------



## sewingalot

Cable, Shoot a pm to non-c and I am sure he'll tell you all the gory details of our battle of the capital letters. 

Ak! I misspelled sush! Tragic news, indeed. See what influences you have over me non-c? next thing you know i'll be writing everything like this. wouldnt that be a complete riot? i think totally so. please upload the pod flower tonight if you can. i mean after all i am sending you half dead downoi that will probably arrive dead, but still its the thought that counts. right?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Cable, Shoot a pm to non-c and I am sure he'll tell you all the gory details of our battle of the capital letters.
> 
> Ak! I misspelled sush! Tragic news, indeed. See what influences you have over me non-c? next thing you know i'll be writing everything like this. wouldnt that be a complete riot? i think totally so. please upload the pod flower tonight if you can. i mean after all i am sending you half dead downoi that will probably arrive dead, but still its the thought that counts. right?


Lol. I am going to have to ask him. After Captain America though.roud:


----------



## orchidman

battle of the capital letters.. that was way before i joined!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## zachary908

That's some sexy algae, non C!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

So pretty. I wonder if the green water is influencing the color at all? That really does look like a Rhodophyta to me. Please gather me a piece. Okay, I really need to turn off emailed updates. I'm getting too distracted from my algae project.

By the way, I love how the little fish is going "LOOK AT ME! LOOK AT ME! TAKE MY PICTURE!!!!" in all the pictures.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf

i love plecos.. they are such pretty fish when not sucking on the glass
especially of the panaque family if i might add


----------



## 150EH

I want to sound stupid but what's the number on the farting Pleco? 

The are extremely cool fish but a lot of them get too big, I was in Petsmart Monday and they had some Pleco's so I looked at the fine print "max size 24" that's just wrong because someone won't read that and he'll be in a Betta bowl, but they shouldn't sell fish that get that big, imagine the difference in your tank if you had of read the fine print about the farting Pleco, no green water, etc.

I've always like this one, Queen Arabesque Plecostomus


----------



## nonconductive

haha i remember that.

dont worry cable, i'll send sara some magic water alright.

i'm a lazy typer, i cant help it. 

i love plecos too but only ones that stay small. hah.

i bought these last year (i think) at an auction. they were labled Ancistrus sp. "Pucallpa"

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Ancistrus sp. Pucallpa.html

says they stay under 5 inches.


----------



## nonconductive

black water


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. Looks good Non-c.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

nonconductive said:


>


Looks like a caterpillar... Those poisonous kind that can kill a man...


----------



## nonconductive

the flower yesterday evening.



















the flower as of right now.




























yea i know..... but the water looks cool.










thanks cable!


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like a gigantic mega anubias flower


----------



## cableguy69846

No problem. And that last picture is awesome.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

jkan, thats why im sending it to sara... hehe

and that thing is as big as my finger.

haha cable.


----------



## nonconductive

barteri put out an emersed leaf










2 small versions of the big one










pennywort


----------



## jkan0228

I think you should keep up with the pics! They're fantastic! Just wait till the pennywort takes over


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. Wow. Do you have a fish tank or a garden?:hihi:

Looks good either way.


----------



## nonconductive

other stuff.




























thanks jkan! ok im going to bed!


----------



## cableguy69846

This has got to be a record on pictures for you, Non-c. Awesome.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

12 pics, next time you post one, you gotta post 12 more after that


----------



## orchidman

i love the flower!


----------



## 150EH

That a nice flower and it's huge, I accidentally cut off my Aponogeton crispus flower yesterday It was a dumba$$ move but it happens.

The Pleco site was too much, a mug only a mutha could love. Check out the eye, it's some kinda prehistoric eye that the Cuddlefish also has.


----------



## jkan0228

That is one ugly BNP.....


----------



## orchidman

eww haha!


----------



## nonconductive

haha cable. i guess its both a garden and aquarium.

thanks jkan. i guess i shouldve just posted 1 then!

150, ugly but cool looking like medusa.

bob, you know you want to give him a kiss.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> So pretty. I wonder if the green water is influencing the color at all? That really does look like a Rhodophyta to me.


not sure, its always been more green than the bba in other tanks, even before the green water. maybe if i feel frisky this weekend i will take some side by side pics. (thats a BIG maybe)


----------



## sewingalot

cableguy69846 said:


> This has got to be a record on pictures for you, Non-c. Awesome.:biggrin:


Cable, haven't you learned that non-c responds well to poems? It's like rubbing a cat's belly. He sheathes the claws and behaves like a good puddy-tat. :wink:

Non-c, the D'man. Thank you very much for the pleasant surprise of oodles of pictures. Especially the algae ones, as they are my favorites. I will admit, that does look like a caterpillar. That would be awesome to see them side by side. 

Has it ever been brought up that anubias flowers look a lot like a corn with it's silk still attached? Because, seriously looking at that flower made me feel like I should harvest it for dinner. That ripply water shot is awesome, but I had to laugh at the blurriness of the flower. Reminds me of our old days. 

I'm missing my emerald eyes all the sudden. *sniff* That is an awesome picture of them. They look happy. How long do you quarantine things? Like months, years?

Those BNP eyes freak me out.....too human looking. Makes me think it's what you are reincarnated to if you are a bad person. The janitor of fishdom. 

Favorite picture is the ludwigia emersed tank. Starting to really love this plant overall. It's just amazing the hybrids available and the fact they are mostly native to our country.

Oh, and nice on the blackwater. Is that the home for the apistos?

Any luck getting the discus and angels rehomed? 

Thanks again, mister for the pictures. I'll pester you no longer......this week. roud:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> haha cable. i guess its both a garden and aquarium.
> 
> thanks jkan. i guess i shouldve just posted 1 then!
> 
> 150, ugly but cool looking like medusa.
> 
> bob, you know you want to give him a kiss.


you know me soo well! haha :icon_eek:

i love all the emersed stuff on your 125!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hey NonC!






Your tank is really green.


----------



## 150EH

I never let stuff grow out of the tank, it seems like it stops the circulation of the water so I alwas trim, except flowers, I just cut them by accident.

How is your flower doing today, pic pic pic

Sewingalot if your a bad you don't get reincarnated, those eyes are freaky.


----------



## nonconductive

i thought it looked like corn on the cob too and was ready for some butter and salt.

well they have been in QT for months. that tank will probably end up being their homeafter being cleaned. thats usually how it works for me. i'll just set up another tank for new fish. My QT's arent bare bottom or anything. i have a BB for a hospital tank.

not yet on the discus/angels. still have a couple discus and both pairs of angels.

yep that blackwater tank is an apisto love shack.

hey laura, thanks for pointing that out lol.

150, my laziness is the reason for the emersed growth.


----------



## nonconductive

In the words of DJ Lance Rock:

Apisto's are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sewingalot

150, it may be true, but those eyes are freaky. One of the main reasons I never got them again after Bristlenose Tony bit the dust. 

Non-c, have you ever had corn that is so sweet, nothing is needed to add to it? That is the best. I don't eat salt except on eggs.  Thanks, now I want eggs and corn on the cob. LOL.

Nice apisto. That is a fish I may try someday. Reminds me of baby Jack Dempseys for some reason.


----------



## zachary908

Nice apisto..

I think I may have to get some agassizii double reds one day...


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice fish Non-c.


All this talk about food is making me hungry. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> All this talk about food is making me hungry. Lol.


I just had pancakes and coffee.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I just had pancakes and coffee.


Almost done with my coffee, and I have a taste for biscuits and gravy.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks cable and zach.

man..... biscuits & gravy <3

i cant eat them around my wife's Nazi relatives because they call it Hillbilly food, then ramble on about stupid americans. Go back to the Fatherland then! sheeesh....

i still have another hour, hour 1/2 til my lunch.

sara, i have had corn that good, but its not very often. yous hould try some apistos, they really are great fish.

zach, my friend breeds agassizii & cacatuoides reds, cacatuoides orange flash, rotpunkt, hongsloi & some others.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks cable and zach.
> 
> man..... biscuits & gravy <3
> 
> i cant eat them around my wife's Nazi relatives because they call it Hillbilly food, then ramble on about stupid americans. Go back to the Fatherland then! sheeesh....


No problem man.

And nothing wrong with Hillbilly food, lol. My fiancee makes fun of me eating stuff like that, cuz I grew up in the burbs.


----------



## nonconductive

what burb?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what burb?


Hickory Hills. It is right next to Oak Lawn.


----------



## nonconductive

not real familiar with that area, but i know where it is.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> not real familiar with that area, but i know where it is.


Yeah. It was a boring burb. Glad I got out. But I am not too happy with living in the city either. Oh well.


----------



## nonconductive

i was in heaven after i moved into the city, but after some time it just got old. having to park 5 blocks aways, traffic, people in general.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i was in heaven after i moved into the city, but after some time it just got old. having to park 5 blocks aways, traffic, people in general.


I feel the same way. I only live in Beverly too which is the edge of the city, and I hate it. I would love to move to the country, but the fiancee won't. Sigh. Maybe one day.


----------



## zachary908

nonconductive said:


> zach, my friend breeds agassizii & cacatuoides reds, cacatuoides orange flash, rotpunkt, hongsloi & some others.


cacatuoides orange flash are sexy... I may have to ahve you hook me up in the future. At the moment I'm am stocked to the max.

Edit: so is the rotpunkt! Do they have the blue on them like the pictures I'm seeing on the web?


----------



## nonconductive

hurry up quitting time..... im ready for my 3 day weekend but also getting nervous about monday.

zach, i'm not really sure. its been awhile since i've been over there and i didnt get a good look at the male.


----------



## msjinkzd

that fish has style!


----------



## zachary908

That's one cool cory, Non C!


----------



## nonconductive

haha... he has a reverse pompadour


----------



## sewingalot

I was going to ask if that was Rachel after she gets out of the car driving.....bent mohawk, don't you know? Cute fish, by the way.


----------



## nonconductive

rachel in a windstorm.. the hair moves but as one cohesive unit.


----------



## msjinkzd

ha!


----------



## nonconductive

msjinkzd said:


> ha!


(i know from experience)


----------



## jkan0228

Thats like a long finned cory!


----------



## nonconductive

thats exactly what it is.


----------



## jkan0228

Never seem one of those...


----------



## nonconductive

came home from work to find my kid holding a mail package. we opened it up and it was an awesome blanket made by a certain someone with a sewing machine and a microscope.
thanks! oliver loves it.











still green...











these things are at it again


----------



## zachary908

That's so awesome! Nice job on the quilt, Sara!


----------



## Bahugo

Wow! That blanket is amazing!!! I want to pre-order one for when I have kids lol so in several years Sara I expect you too still be making quilts!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> still green...


NonC! 

Have you tried feeding your pleco's this? 
































































Lol, sorry I really wish I could give you advice on the Green water, I still blame it on your Pleco's having gas! :tongue:


----------



## orchidman

aww! thats so nice of you sara! the quilt is so cute! bet your son loves it D!

that water is very green!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, what if the angels breed so much that you run out of anubias leaves?!


----------



## sewingalot

I think that definitely warrants a side by side shot of green vs. black brush/beard algae, don't you? (And no need to tell people it was for Oliver, we all know you like to play with trains.)  _Loving _that green tank. You should put otos in there to breed! Did I tell you I am getting a ton of otos from Rachel soon? 

Tell those angels to behave. Do you even have to feed this tank now with all the free live food? 

Your shrimp are shipped, by the way. I'm off here for the weekend. Have a great one!


----------



## zachary908

sewingalot said:


> I'm off here for the weekend. Have a great one!


Sara!!! Before you get off for the weekend stop by my Journal and look at all the new pics I've been posting!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## cableguy69846

*faints*

Pictures 3 times in one week? Are you feeling ok, Non-c?:hihi:

I think I fell in love with that tank. What plant is that, and how do you keep the cats from destroying it?


----------



## jkan0228

nonconductive said:


>


What tank is that? Since when was your emersed part so full?!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the shrimp sara! ill let you know when they get here. theres 3 ancistrus in there i need to do something with before i add otos or anything else.

haha. its plain old ludwigia repens, in a tank upstairs. its all wilty looking from being pressed up against the light.

heres a couple of Jerome from yesterday.


----------



## jkan0228

Looks like corn.


----------



## sewingalot

Seriously, I am starving now. LOL. Jerome is looking smart. Have you had this particular anubias flower before? Nice emersed growth on the ludwigia.


----------



## nonconductive

what the heck











the beat up pair.










roots and stuff.




























jerome is pretty long.


----------



## cableguy69846

*passes out*


----------



## nonconductive

it really does look like corn. first time for the flower.

haha cable.

tomorrow is the day we find out the gender hopefully. fitting that its halloween. so what it gunna be? boy? girl?


i spent part of the day uprooting blyxa and replanting. there was alot of mulm and debris caught underneath it that was too hard to get at.

i decided to plant the leftover scraps in front of the stump for the heck of it.


----------



## cableguy69846

I really can't remember what I was going to say now. So I will just sit here and drool over your tank a little bit.:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:

Ok, I am done with that now. When is the baby due? I got one coming in Feb as far as we know.

Love the tank.:thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

some more pics.


----------



## nonconductive

more


----------



## lauraleellbp

OMG *YOU* GUYS GOT THAT QUILT!!! <3 :fish:



And holy cow, look at all the pics!


Um, Sara, I think you're spoiling him- now he's going to hold off on pics till you send more quilts! How fast can you sew? :icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

lauraleellbp said:


> How fast can you sew? :icon_eek:


_Sew_ Fast! :hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for all the pictures, non-c!!!! Do you uproot the blyxa every time?

I totally vote for a girl as I've told you from day one of knowing. I bet you are going to name her something fabulous like......I don't know.......Sara. :hihi: (Actually, this is the worst name to have, ever!) Still I vote girl. Hope everything goes well tomorrow!

Watch out people! Now that I have my old sewing machine (pre-computerized) back from my mom and after a good scrubbing, you'll be wishing I didn't send stuff. 

Oh, D! Do you have a spare dwarf sag plant that I can buy from you? If so, send me a pm will you? Great pictures, I notice you added stems to the far left. What kinds are they? I see the ones in the back are doing really well on the right side of the tank as well.

Night!


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Thanks for all the pictures, non-c!!!! Do you uproot the blyxa every time?
> 
> I totally vote for a girl as I've told you from day one of knowing. I bet you are going to name her something fabulous like......I don't know.......Sara. :hihi: (Actually, this is the worst name to have, ever!) Still I vote girl. Hope everything goes well tomorrow!
> 
> Watch out people! Now that I have my old sewing machine (pre-computerized) back from my mom and after a good scrubbing, you'll be wishing I didn't send stuff.
> 
> Oh, D! Do you have a spare dwarf sag plant that I can buy from you? If so, send me a pm will you? Great pictures, I notice you added stems to the far left. What kinds are they? I see the ones in the back are doing really well on the right side of the tank as well.
> 
> Night!


Where do I send my address to for the mailing of things?:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

Nice try, Cable. First, I need buttering up, so you have to love all algae pictures I post and oooh and ahhh over them. Then we'll talk.  What I want to know is if non-c's feeling well. There is only 5000000 fantastic pictures this weekend.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Nice try, Cable. First, I need buttering up, so you have to love all algae pictures I post and oooh and ahhh over them. Then we'll talk.  What I want to know is if non-c's feeling well. There is only 5000000 fantastic pictures this weekend.


I will have to get cracking on the buttering up then.

And that is what I was wondering. I really almost passed out. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## jkan0228

Oh my! So many pictures! What filter are you running on that thing?


----------



## zenche

first time in this thread. fantastic tank. just wow. 

and then...holy crap...173 pages....i'm going to try to go backwards and skim  or, most likely, just look at all the pretty pictures


----------



## nonconductive

sara, no i dont uproot the blyxa everytime. i think this is the first time i have since i put it in there. but it grows so tall and thick at the top, when the bottom gets leggy all kinds of crap gets stuck under there. those stem are just in here temporarily in pots on the left. i have some aromatica in the back and some diandra from mike. my real goal is to get more barteri's to fill in that area and possibly some more wood.

i can send sag, i'll put some in with your cd's.

i'm hoping for another boy.

jkan, 2 xp3's at the moment.

thanks zenche!

some more pics.


----------



## nonconductive

sick of looking at this thing yet?


----------



## lauraleellbp

It really does look great, Mike.


----------



## cableguy69846

Tank looks good as always. And we will never tire of looking at it.roud:

Oh, yeah, HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

lauraleellbp said:


> It really does look great, Mike.


Missing wkndracer, Laura? LOL. 

Non-c, You just are hoping for a boy cause you know that a little girl with your wife's looks will worry you gray-haired in days. :icon_wink

Anyone ever tell you that angel has a fat head? Caveman angel fish. :biggrin: 

I couldn't imagine uprooting that many blyxa and having to replant them. I usually just throw out over half of it to avoid planting in a 55. Of course, that was pre-SAE.

Does that bucket say "Dirty?" roud:

Lots of pictures, I'm thinking I'm in :angel:.


----------



## chad320

WOW D!!! I was wondering about all the pictures myself and then it popped into my head...did Sara trade you 100 picture posts for that quilt? :hihi: Great job to Sara, and to you for getting it. I am saying itll be a girl for your next child too  I am loving the dropped water level. And all of the anubias are freakin awesome!!!!!!! Nice to catch back up with this thread!


----------



## nonconductive

well its a girl!


----------



## sewingalot

Told you so. Congratulations non-c!!!!!! Now I can finally send you the girlie blanket I made for your baby. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

haha another blanket?

sara, the shrimp arived and i dont see any casualties!

i will try and take pics after trick or treating.


----------



## cableguy69846

Congrats Non-c. Now you are really gonna have your hands full.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Evertime I look at your tank I think to myself "WOW! That must be soooo much cooler in person."

Congrats on the girl!!!!


----------



## jkan0228

This will probably be a PITA for you but do you wanna out together a timeline of how this all start? Haha


----------



## zachary908

Non C, the tank is looking great, and I'm loving all these pictures you've been posting!

Oh! Congrats on the baby!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Hahahaha it's what I get for too many windows open at the same time... 

Congrats on the new little girly rugrat!!!


----------



## msjinkzd

congrats on teh baby girl!


----------



## sewingalot

I think the third fts is the best. Trying out different settings are you? Glad the shrimp arrived live and well. Have fun trick - or - treating!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks everyone.

trick or treating was fun. oliver started falling alseep half way through and i had to carry him the rest of the way home.

Theres a book my wife reads him about a brother and sister named oliver and emily and he is dead set on his sister's name being emily. if we even mention another name he cries.


----------



## nonconductive

yellow? he was mixed in with the blues.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> trick or treating was fun. oliver started falling alseep half way through and i had to carry him the rest of the way home.
> 
> Theres a book my wife reads him about a brother and sister named oliver and emily and he is dead set on his sister's name being emily. if we even mention another name he cries.


Your son is too cute!!! Looks like your gonna get a Emily whether you like it or not lol. 

Love the pics nonC


----------



## lauraleellbp

nonconductive said:


> Theres a book my wife reads him about a brother and sister named oliver and emily and he is dead set on his sister's name being emily. if we even mention another name he cries.


 
Awwwwwwwwwwww!

You AREN'T going to break his little heart and name her something else, are you?


----------



## nonconductive

haha thanks rich.


well im not going to break his heart, i like the name emily but my wife...... she wants to use a deutsch name.... since her family is from germany.

you know all those great german names like helga, brunhilde, hildeberta, krusty kraut.

i just recently read my wifes name translates to Therese.


----------



## sewingalot

Tell your wife that Amalia is a German name which they often pronounce Emilee-ah or Emily for short. Know that one from my genealogist Mom talks.  And that is so cute about Oliver wanting a sister named Emily! Awwwwwwwwwwwwww......like Laura said. 

Those are those odd amber/blue shrimp I was talking about in my journal a few times to Cardinal Tetra. They almost always loose the yellow as they age, but lately I've been pulling them out and adding them to a quarantine of yellow shrimp when I see them to see what enventually happens. Now I am getting greenish/blue/yellow shrimp. The true yellows never have those reddish brown stripes on them. I can't believe you actually got shrimp pictures. 

Good grief, you have Charlie Brown's Christmas tree! Nice pictures, by the way. I'm thinking you are seriously running a fever.  Love the last picture of the tank looking across the water.


----------



## nonconductive

i wasnt sure about the yellow guy as he wasnt in "the best shrimp ever" bag. lol. 

i must say thanks again for sending them, but you really should thank yourself and mike for the pics, all i did was push a few buttons, and let out a few choice words when they wouldnt hold still. (then quickly turned around to make sure no virgin ears were standing behind me).

lol about the tree.


----------



## cableguy69846

Love the pics Non-C. Those shrimp look awesome.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL. Did you like the best shrimp ever created? Those are my mutts, an experiment of accidents and now on purpose. I was trying to pull out the yellowish blues and just breed them, but when I brought in the yellows from outdoors, I needed a place to put them. So they went in with the blues with yellow tint. After a while, I started breeding them for the fun of it. 

Nothing like bribbing to get a ton of pictures out of you, huh?


----------



## chad320

I cant help you with the "Emily" although I think its a cute name but isnt there an "Oliver" in the movie Milo and Otis? You should totally rent that movie for him. My kids love it!!!


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Love the pics Non-C. Those shrimp look awesome.


thanks cable!



sewingalot said:


> LOL. Did you like the best shrimp ever created? Those are my mutts, an experiment of accidents and now on purpose. I was trying to pull out the yellowish blues and just breed them, but when I brought in the yellows from outdoors, I needed a place to put them. So they went in with the blues with yellow tint. After a while, I started breeding them for the fun of it.
> 
> Nothing like bribbing to get a ton of pictures out of you, huh?


yea theyre neat looking. i dont really care if they are mutts.



chad320 said:


> I cant help you with the "Emily" although I think its a cute name but isnt there an "Oliver" in the movie Milo and Otis? You should totally rent that movie for him. My kids love it!!!


im not sure, its been so long since ive seen that movie. we jusr watched the nightmare before xmas like 4 times in the past couple days. i figured he wouldnt of been into it but he kept wanting to watch it over and over. milo and otis is on the list though.


the little marsilea that could.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## lauraleellbp

I think you should at least let him have Emily as a middle name, then.

Poor little dude.


----------



## cableguy69846

I love seeing shrimp in the morning.

I am going to keep the comment I had for the snails to myself. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to keep the comment I had for the snails to myself. Lol.:hihi:


Hahahahaha - fair's fair, since I'm totally sitting on my fingers, myself.


----------



## cableguy69846

lauraleellbp said:


> Hahahahaha - fair's fair, since I'm totally sitting on my fingers, myself.


Lol. At least I know I am not the only one.


----------



## nonconductive

what you two dont like my snails? lol


----------



## nonconductive

oh and she agreed on emily as a middle name. but she is still out numbered 3 to 1 about it being the first name.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what you two dont like my snails? lol


Lol. Not that at all. The snails are awesome. :icon_cool



nonconductive said:


> oh and she agreed on emily as a middle name. but she is still out numbered 3 to 1 about it being the first name.


Any ideas for another first name yet?


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Not that at all. The snails are awesome. :icon_cool
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas for another first name yet?


it must have been cuz they were "doing it" 


she likes heidi so far. i dont mind it but we have an old friend from chicago named heidi..... but its also better than brunhilde. (not that she was considering that name)


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> it must have been cuz they were "doing it"
> 
> 
> she likes heidi so far. i dont mind it but we have an old friend from chicago named heidi..... but its also better than brunhilde. (not that she was considering that name)


Lol, something like that.:icon_wink:hihi:

Heidi Emily? It doesn't flow right to me. It is way better than Brunhilda though. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> it must have been cuz they were "doing it"
> 
> 
> she likes heidi so far. i dont mind it but we have an old friend from chicago named heidi..... but its also better than brunhilde. (not that she was considering that name)


You mean there are times when those snails aren't? 

I like Emily more then Heidi. *Sara* needs to make you a quilt for the new girl and have *EMILY* in the dead center that way you can tell your son "look it's a quilt for Emily when she comes" and your wife will get cornered into having Emily in the name, and the main nickname or whatever you want too say. Just tell your wife we can call her brunhilde if we can call her by her middle name (Emily) 100% of the time.


----------



## orchidman

woah! so many pics! they look great! why is the water low in those pics? 

what a cool flower!!

i really like the blyxa in front of the stump! awesome!


cool water bottle planters, i do that too!



nonconductive said:


> nonconductive said:
> 
> 
> 
> this one is the best! i love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> common man! give them a little privacy! although i have to say its partially their fault. those little shrimp dont have stage fright! they just do it all over the place! get a room already... next time get us a video... more fun
> 
> 
> 
> cableguy69846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing shrimp in the morning.
> 
> I am going to keep the comment I had for the snails to myself. Lol.:hihi:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha..... ill keep the rest of mine to myself.. rofl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nonconductive said:
> 
> 
> 
> it must have been cuz they were "doing it"
> 
> 
> she likes heidi so far. i dont mind it but we have an old friend from chicago named heidi..... but its also better than brunhilde. (not that she was considering that name)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats exactly why he likes them....
> 
> 
> congrats on the baby girl!!!  what about calling her by her middle name? i go by my middle name
Click to expand...


----------



## lauraleellbp

I like Emily Heidi better than Heidi Emily, too.


----------



## orchidman

isnt heidi short for adelheid? what about emily adelheid.. then call her heidi...


----------



## cableguy69846

I wonder how Mrs. Non-C is going to feel about a bunch of fish nerds naming her daughter. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

haha! thats a good question  maybe we should stop suggesting


----------



## nonconductive

Cable, I know it doesnt flow. i dont like it. 

Rich, the old lady would NOT be happy lol

Laura, im not too fond of either but i really dont have a say. i mean i do, but i dont since its in her body and all, i would respect her decision. unhappily albeit.

thanks bob!

im glad im not the only sanford & son.... wait you might not get that reference. i'm glad im not the only one that turns regular garbage into aquarium garbage.

i like the blyxa there too, we'll see how on it i am about keeping it short. the water level is low because im letting the water evaporate until its empty.

adelheid.... hmmm i might have to email her that one.


and she would probably say.... "great, now your weirdo friends are picking out names" (really i have no idea what she's say)


----------



## orchidman

hahaha! so we are weirdo friends> yeah we are pretty weird....

why are you letting it evap until its empty?


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. I think we all pull the Sanford and Son bit every now and then.:thumbsup:

Lol. I like being classified as "weirdo friends". Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.:hihi: Wait, never mind, that is the coffee.:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp

I have it- Emilheid! Just say it out loud a few time and you'll be hooked.

There, I have resolved the whole naming family crisis.


----------



## nonconductive

cable is it the coffee, or whats in the coffee making you warm and fuzzy?

haha laura. what about heidily?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Oh I actually DO like Heidily.

I'm going to use that.

Tell your daughter she's going to have a gecko named after her. I'm sure your wife will be touched and thrilled. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

lauraleellbp said:


> Tell your daughter she's going to have a gecko named after her. I'm sure your wife will be touched and thrilled. :hihi:


hahaha im sure she will feel special.
when i get home, depending on her mood i may have her read through all of this for either a good laugh or a smack upside my head.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Probably both.

Gotta love pregnancy hormones!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable is it the coffee, or whats in the coffee making you warm and fuzzy?
> 
> haha laura. what about heidily?


Lol. The coffee. I'm not Irish.:hihi: I am marrying a Brit though, so I guess I could get a way with it if I wanted to.



lauraleellbp said:


> Probably both.
> 
> Gotta love pregnancy hormones!


Lol. I hate hormones.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm not weird, maybe Bob is... but me? I'm totally normal!!! 

Btw you should check out my new journal. I retired the old one so make sure you subscribe!


----------



## nonconductive

you're right, probably both. haha and i'm with you cable on the hormones.


----------



## nonconductive

for sara: 



















yep its still green..... not that i have done anything to correct it.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> yep its still green..... not that i have done anything to correct it.


You didn't try my advice earlier and give the pleco's some beano before feeding? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you're right, probably both. haha and i'm with you cable on the hormones.


That stuff makes women do crazy things.


----------



## nonconductive

i checked. we dont have bean-o, only stool softener.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> That stuff makes women do crazy things.


 
you mean crazier


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i checked. we dont have bean-o, only stool softener.


I don't even want to think about what that would do to the water.:icon_eek:



nonconductive said:


> you mean crazier


Lol. You could not be more correct. Now let's just hope the women in our lives don't see this. I think this conversation would be good for a few smacks upside the head.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't even want to think about what that would do to the water.:icon_eek:


it would soften it of course.




cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You could not be more correct. Now let's just hope the women in our lives don't see this. I think this conversation would be good for a few smacks upside the head.:hihi:


haha and a cold bedroom


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> it would soften it of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha and a cold bedroom



Or couch. Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

yea couch is more like it.


----------



## Bahugo

LoL, NonC is going to get the beat down I feel it coming.:red_mouth

Tomorrow: 
NonC: "Today sucks, my neck hurts.. that couch is not nearly as comfortable as I remember it being when we bought it"


----------



## 150EH

Man you've got the green water good, I just over flow my tanks to get rid of surface scum, green water, etc. it works really nice.

someone mentioned crazy, have any of you seen this guy, he seems to know what he's talking about and he's a fraternaty of dirt alumni, but he's really funny to watch, also make sure you watch episode 187 it has a little suprise near the end. http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LoL, NonC is going to get the beat down I feel it coming.:red_mouth
> 
> Tomorrow:
> NonC: "Today sucks, my neck hurts.. that couch is not nearly as comfortable as I remember it being when we bought it"


Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

yep ive had a few of those mornings... thankfully none in a long while. hah


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> Man you've got the green water good, I just over flow my tanks to get rid of surface scum, green water, etc. it works really nice.
> 
> someone mentioned crazy, have any of you seen this guy, he seems to know what he's talking about and he's a fraternaty of dirt alumni, but he's really funny to watch, also make sure you watch episode 187 it has a little suprise near the end. http://www.youtube.com/user/Dustinsfishtanks


 
you mean over flow them like you just did all over the floor?:hihi:

i will have to watch that epsisode when im at home (youtube is blocked at work)


----------



## lauraleellbp

New algae cure- "Infinity Edge Aquarium."

NonC's current approach to GW has my personal stamp of approval. "Wait it out" works 100% of the time, as long as you actually WAIT IT OUT! lol


----------



## nonconductive

laura, thats my goal! i've never had GW before so im going to see if waiting it out actually works. i have a feeling i will eventually have to do something like reduce the light or add floaters again.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I had it in my 90gal a few years ago. I think I waited in the neighborhood of 8-12 weeks- but once it went away, it never came back.

And in the meantime, the fish LOVED it- spawning all over the place LOL


----------



## sewingalot

You guys are cracking me up. A much needed laugh, that is for sure. 

Really liking the little marsilea that could picture. Can't believe no one else thought that was adorable enough to comment. _Nice _green water pictures and the GBA is sweet. By the way, did I mention the baby blanket was finished a while ago just waiting for the confirmation of it being a girl? So it's too late to stamp Emily on it.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> laura, thats my goal! i've never had GW before so im going to see if waiting it out actually works. i have a feeling i will eventually have to do something like reduce the light or add floaters again.


if you wait long enough, you'll be dead and not have to worry about it! :bounce:


----------



## nonconductive

since i am on picture spree, here are some more.


----------



## nonconductive

8 - 12 weeks?!?!?!? im glad this isnt my 125 or my wife would kill me! I can go that long without bothering it though. shouldnt be a problem. it has been getting greener daily.


i thought the quadrifolia pics were neat. i've never had it break the surface before, even in such a tiny tank. Thanks for the baby blanket! but you do know you would have to april to somehow sew emily onto it. resi has oliver accepting the fact that the name will be heidi, and he seems ok with it for now atleast. we'll see though.

bob, i probably will be dead in 8 - 12 weeks!


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice pics man. What kind of fish is that and what parameters do you keep it in? :help: Educate me man!:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

I am curious on what type of fish


----------



## Bahugo

Hit send too quickly, but your fish reminds me of Bubba from Forest Gump with that bottom lip.


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> your fish reminds me of Bubba from Forest Gump with that bottom lip.


Bwahahahaha! Hey Forest! where's da swrimp? swrimp an pea soup, swrimp salad, swrimp an green tea bwreakfest. :hihi:

Congrats on a little sis for Oliver D, I think that's way good news.
Wonder if he will share his new 'blankie' if sissy ever looks cold? Bet he does. :smile:


----------



## nonconductive

hahahaha


thanks mike! im sure he will but luckily she'll have her own blankie thanks to sara! mike did you see all the pictures i posted of your tank? i tore it up while you were off being a social butterfly.

the fish is apistogramma cacatuoides 'double red'. i really dont think they require anything special though they probably require soft water to breed. he's my last one. i had a spawning pair in my 125 but they died. i dont remember why off hand.


----------



## wkndracer

Yup! Ya put the camera to great use and proud of how nice my tank looks, but I'll need to go back and spend more time enjoying it as I'm still hopping around being that butterfly bonehead that makes everybody duck and run LOL.

Reading Laura's foobar post almost made me spill beverage on my keyboard
:hihi: (it's the little things that make life special.)


----------



## sewingalot

Oh yeah, I'll probably send you that blanket soon. I think your wife will appreciate some of the heritage of the pattern, it's a surprise. I'll let you know soon enough. 

That fish out of the green water is awesome. I love it. Did I tell you I've been spending a lot of time reading on non-American sites about tank care? They have everything down to an exact since. Some claim that bentonite clay is a safe, healthy and fast way to get rid of green water as it binds the little protists.


----------



## nonconductive

hmmm bentonite clay you say? im going to try the wait and see approach first.

that blankie sounds cool.... so its black, red & yellow? 


in tank related stuff, the anubias is sending up a 2nd flower and some of my stems started melting. the diandra turned black about half way up and broke off.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, it totally looks like the flag.  Nah, more subtle. And you should appreciate this as much of it was hand sewn. And if you don't, send it to someone else. :redface:

Diandra is a funny plant. Tends to do that sometimes when first planting it or when the light can't get to the bottom of the plant or not enough micros. And sometimes because it feels like it. What other stems are melting? Are you still dosing?

Nice on another flower.


----------



## chad320

Thanks for the green water images...with switching my stuff around you have me super nervous about the huge algae disaster 

And thanks alot for your help on the PB thing. Im silly sometimes about computer related stuff


----------



## nonconductive

a plant that i can normally grow the heck out of. L aromatica..... i think it was too close to the heater though. the blyxa aubertii is growing pretty well, so is the hygro sp 'low grow'. (until i go home and they prove me wrong) 

i am dosing. i know its not ferts. im thinking i have my light raised too high cuz of all the emersed growth. or its just not enough co2 since im not using a reactor anymore.


haha thanks chad.... the GW was probably my fault for removing the floaters.

and no problem on the PB (though i do it the polish way).


----------



## sewingalot

I have a hard time growing hygros. They grow really fast for me and then if I try to move them, the lower leaves melt or get pinholes. I finally got rid of the rest of the hygro out of the 55. Seems like it steals the nutrients from other plants too fast. Noted on the l. aromatica. I've been trying to grow that again for a while and it is right under the outflow that has the heater attached. I'm moving it over and see what happens. 

Have you thought about hooking back up the reactor? Maybe it's lighting since the diandra broke off like that, as that seems to happen frequently when they don't get enough light? I don't know.


----------



## nonconductive

yea i thought about hooking it back up but its just too much work. maybe i will make a small one and hook it to the canister outflow. besides that my cabinet is crammed with tanks now.

i'm sure it didnt help that it was taking the full force of one of the outputs either. i removed the lower stem and replanted the tops up front to see what happens. the mermaid weed is doing well though.

i love hygros but they are too hoggish for me. i'm going to move the ones i have to an emersed setup eventually. no matter how much k i dose, they always get pinholes. the polysperma is already growing out of the water.


----------



## sewingalot

Glad to see I am not the only one with getting the pinholes. I got up to 3 tsps of K in one week and still had issues. Drove me crazy. Maybe as an alternative if you need to you could build a reactor? I'm having good success with mine. I only wish that my tank was further from the wall so I could have mounted it to save even more space.

How do you like the mermaid weed in general? I have some emersed but didn't know if I wanted to move it over to the tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea i thought about hooking it back up but its just too much work. maybe i will make a small one and hook it to the canister outflow. besides that my cabinet is crammed with tanks now.
> 
> i'm sure it didnt help that it was taking the full force of one of the outputs either. i removed the lower stem and replanted the tops up front to see what happens. the mermaid weed is doing well though.
> 
> i love hygros but they are too hoggish for me. i'm going to move the ones i have to an emersed setup eventually. no matter how much k i dose, they always get pinholes. the polysperma is already growing out of the water.


You are going to take the emersed plunge? Show us when you do.:icon_smil



sewingalot said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one with getting the pinholes. I got up to 3 tsps of K in one week and still had issues. Drove me crazy. Maybe as an alternative if you need to you could build a reactor? I'm having good success with mine. I only wish that my tank was further from the wall so I could have mounted it to save even more space.
> 
> How do you like the mermaid weed in general? I have some emersed but didn't know if I wanted to move it over to the tanks.


By mermaid weed, do you mean Myrio mattogrossens?


----------



## orchidman

mermaid weed is proserpinacea palustrus


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> mermaid weed is proserpinacea palustrus


Got ya. I have heard the stuff I said referred to Mermaid weed as well...... I think......


----------



## orchidman

huh. ive heard myrio referred to as parrot weed and parrot feather. they lok similar, so i can see why it would be called mermaid weed as well


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> huh. ive heard myrio referred to as parrot weed and parrot feather. they lok similar, so i can see why it would be called mermaid weed as well


Good to know. Sometimes the common names confuse me to no end.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i like the way it looks. the leaves look alot different submersed. its actually proserpinacea palustrus 'cuba' from cris. i also do have parrot's feather Myriophyllum aquaticum in its own little tank.

i have a few small emersed setups going already. hairgrass, glosso and 2 different hydrocotyles


sara i know, i was dumping ungodly amounts of K to no avail.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> i like the way it looks. the leaves look alot different submersed. its actually proserpinacea palustrus 'cuba' from cris. i also do have parrot's feather Myriophyllum aquaticum in its own little tank.
> 
> i have a few small emersed setups going already. hairgrass, glosso and 2 different hydrocotyles
> 
> 
> sara i know, i was dumping ungodly amounts of K to no avail.


oohhh thats a nice variety! when i had my single stem, it only had the top 5 leaves and looked like and awkward palm tree of sorts


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i like the way it looks. the leaves look alot different submersed. its actually proserpinacea palustrus 'cuba' from cris. i also do have parrot's feather Myriophyllum aquaticum in its own little tank.
> 
> i have a few small emersed setups going already. hairgrass, glosso and 2 different hydrocotyles
> 
> 
> sara i know, i was dumping ungodly amounts of K to no avail.


Show us man!:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

haha cable, i will take pictures soon. its only been setup a couple weeks. i filled another storage thing with mud last night too.


the angels, discus and whatever else i catch should be going to live the rest of their lives with some other angels and discus in a 275 tomorrow.... i hope.


----------



## orchidman

cool! are you still trying to evaporate the tank?


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha bob i was joshing you about the evaporation.


----------



## orchidman

OH, HHHAHAHAHAHA!!! I TOTES BELIEVED YOU ACTUALLY!

haha thats crazy


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> haha cable, i will take pictures soon. its only been setup a couple weeks. i filled another storage thing with mud last night too.
> 
> 
> the angels, discus and whatever else i catch should be going to live the rest of their lives with some other angels and discus in a 275 tomorrow.... i hope.


:biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

i managed to the net all the angels and discus except the smallest red one.\ without destroying anything. did it with the tank lights off. that last one is somewhere behind the stump.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i managed to the net all the angels and discus except the smallest red one.\ without destroying anything. did it with the tank lights off. that last one is somewhere behind the stump.


Yikes. Good luck with that one.


----------



## nonconductive

theyre gone! wooohooo! that was a fast 100.00 bucks.

i still couldnt catch that last one though


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> theyre gone! wooohooo! that was a fast 100.00 bucks.
> 
> i still couldnt catch that last one though


Now what are you going to put in there?


----------



## nonconductive

i dunno i couldnt catch all the tetras and apistos. he woulda bought everything in there.

im still debating what i want to do fish wise.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i dunno i couldnt catch all the tetras and apistos. he woulda bought everything in there.
> 
> im still debating what i want to do fish wise.


Schooling fish. Lots of them.roud:


----------



## chad320

TETRAS! Two of every kind you find for the next year  Thats what I started doing but ran out of room. Make sure you start with the smallest ones first. They make an awesome display at feeding time!!


----------



## jkan0228

A gigantic school of harlequins, cardinals or rummynoses~ The classics!


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> A gigantic school of harlequins, cardinals or rummynoses~ The classics!


Rummys are fantastic, but my Cards are actually kind of boring. I prefer espeis to Harlequins due to the smaller size. Some Red Tail Hemiodus would be neat, but they are a bit large.

Forgot your tank is a 125! A nice school of the Hemiodus would be fantastic in my opinion. Neat fish, often overlooked.


----------



## jkan0228

If you lke to overstock like me and zach and nick, I would try 60 espei rasboras... Which is MAJOR overkill but one hell of a site


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> If you lke to overstock like me and zach and nick, I would try 60 espei rasboras... Which is MAJOR overkill but one hell of a site


ROFL. :hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

You should get some rainbowfish from me D ! lol.


----------



## nonconductive

cable i plan on schooling fish.

jkan, those are the classics but i wanna try something different. 

haha rich, don't rainbows like hard water?

zach, i googled those red tails. they are nice but larger than i want.

i would like the fish to max out at no more than an inch. preferably under. and since this is a green tank im really liking the thought of like 100 ember tetras


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable i plan on schooling fish.
> 
> jkan, those are the classics but i wanna try something different.
> 
> haha rich, don't rainbows like hard water?
> 
> zach, i googled those red tails. they are nice but larger than i want.
> 
> i would like the fish to max out at no more than an inch. preferably under. and since this is a green tank im really liking the thought of like 100 ember tetras


That would be awesome.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908

A ton of ember tetras would look fantastic. The Espeis stay small as well, and get a nice reddish gold color.


----------



## nonconductive

ive always liked harlequins and espeis. but its hard for me to stray from south american fish.


----------



## nonconductive

did i mention i have some more anubias coming.....


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> did i mention i have some more anubias coming.....


Where the heck ya gonna put it?!


----------



## nonconductive

i plan on completing the right side of it. or atleast start to anyways.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i plan on completing the right side of it. or atleast start to anyways.


Completing?


----------



## nonconductive

a pic from the other day but it shows that stupid one that i couldnt catch.


----------



## cableguy69846

Not bad. Are you going to cover the wood on the right side with the Anubias?

That kid is gonna kill the ladies when he gets older. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

yea im going to do something with wood and anubias over there. something small i guess.

haha thats what everyone says, but once puberty hits he'll look likehisold man and scare them away.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea im going to do something with wood and anubias over there. something small i guess.
> 
> haha thats what everyone says, but once puberty hits he'll look likehisold man and scare them away.


Got ya. What kind of anubias? Just the regular one?

Lol. You can only hope.:biggrin::hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

yea, just more of the same. also have some porto velho coming


----------



## nonconductive

did some fiddling with the tank last night. nothing major or important. pulled out the parva, i plan on moving it to a little 2.5. also pulled out a some sort of crypt that popped up in the middle of the blyxa.

planted some stems in an emmersed bin that include:

Hygrophilia corymbosa 'angustifolia'
Hygrophilia sp. 'Tiger'
Hygrophilia polysperma
Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'
Limnophilia aromatica
Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated'
something sara gave me that i dont remember what it is. its like a tiny little microsword.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> did some fiddling with the tank last night. nothing major or important. pulled out the parva, i plan on moving it to a little 2.5. also pulled out a some sort of crypt that popped up in the middle of the blyxa.
> 
> planted some stems in an emmersed bin that include:
> 
> Hygrophilia corymbosa 'angustifolia'
> Hygrophilia sp. 'Tiger'
> Hygrophilia polysperma
> Staurogyne sp. 'Bihar'
> Limnophilia aromatica
> Lindernia rotundifolia 'variegated'
> something sara gave me that i dont remember what it is. its like a tiny little microsword.


Welcome to the dark side of growing plants everywhere.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> something sara gave me that i dont remember what it is. its like a tiny little microsword.


Is it short short? She sent me UG but it didn't make the transition for me


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for pics roud:


----------



## nonconductive

hahah cable

rich its only like an inch tall and spreads via runners. some sort of microsword? its definately not UG as she sent me some of that awhile back and i killed it


----------



## Bahugo

Brazilian Micro Sword Lilaeopsis brasiliensis maybe? I sent some too her a while ago I don't know if she used it for anything...


----------



## nonconductive

i think ive had this for atleast 6 months, but it hasnt done much submersed.


----------



## chad320

Its probably ranalisma rostrata. She sent me some a long time ago too. Very cool plant. I just lost mine in the rescape. Mine didnt grow very fast either.


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Its probably ranalisma rostrata. She sent me some a long time ago too. Very cool plant. I just lost mine in the rescape. Mine didnt grow very fast either.


chad, she sent me some of that too but the RR is way bigger lol. i will try and get a pic soon.


----------



## nonconductive

So long farewell auf wiedersehen, goodbye











verflucht engels


----------



## Bahugo

What fish are those? 

By the way the Melanotaenia praecox do fine in most water conditions. I think I saw 6..5ph-8ph and 5-15hardness


----------



## wkndracer

oh no!

have no fear, or maybe be scared
I'll happily send you some to start over Bwahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------



## nonconductive

angels. thanks for the info!


edit: Noooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> What fish are those?


those are called evil angels


----------



## Bahugo

Oh they looked different from overhead lol but now I see it. Honestly at first I thought they were your Apisto's I was going to cry that you didn't say you were going to get rid of them I woulda snatched them from you!


----------



## orchidman

i love angels! they do look different from above!


----------



## nonconductive

rich i do have way too many apistos. mostly males.

mike maybe someday (18 years from april) i will take you up on that but i request silvers / wild types :biggrin:

bob i like them too but just want something small for now.


----------



## nonconductive

you can add hygro bold, staurogyne porto velho, & hyptis lorentziana to the emersed list.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you can add hygro bold, staurogyne porto velho, & hyptis lorentziana to the emersed list.


Ok, but when are we going to SEE it? 

And let me know when that staurogyne grows out. I may want to get some from you if I can.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

ill take pics when things actually start growing! everything is still transitioning.

porto velho is my favorite creeper. my 125 used to be all porto velho instead of blyxa but something bad happened and it basically died off overnight.

im always up for a trade if it grows well, it came pretty melted so we will see.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> ill take pics when things actually start growing! everything is still transitioning.
> 
> porto velho is my favorite creeper. my 125 used to be all porto velho instead of blyxa but something bad happened and it basically died off overnight.
> 
> im always up for a trade if it grows well, it came pretty melted so we will see.


Sounds good. One thing I have found in the emersed setups is spraying with the same ferts you put in your tank help out. I spray every other day, and things are starting to get crazy. Also, I fully believe using a soil with some form of plant food in it is beneficial in these setups where you don't have to worry about fish and such. Just my 2 cents.

And I would be all for a trade. Just let me know when.

And what is Hygro bold?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks for the tips! ive just been using dirt and stuff thats been laying around (stold some from my wifes flower pots and stuff shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! so i dont have to use my bags of MGOC)

well its a hygrophilia. haha! thats all i know.


----------



## wkndracer

now that the evil has been purged and the Frisbee's are gone is the stocking list published and I missed it?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks for the tips! ive just been using dirt and stuff thats been laying around (stold some from my wifes flower pots and stuff shhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! so i dont have to use my bags of MGOC)
> 
> well its a hygrophilia. haha! thats all i know.


Lol. I stole my pots from my mother-in-law-to-be so your secret is safe with me. I think the next setup I do, is going to be with pots instead of the smaller bins, that way I can keep the plants better organized.

Lol. I figured it was a Hygrophilia. Looking forward to seeing it though. What coloring does it have?



wkndracer said:


> now that the evil has been purged and the Frisbee's are gone is the stocking list published and I missed it?


Hi wknd. I sent you a PM about the crypts the other day.:thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

no list yet mr mike. still have to purge some apistos, black neons and cardinals.

i'm open to suggestions. i was wanting to get like 100 ember tetras, then saw rachel only had a couple left lol.


----------



## wkndracer

haha not like she can't order more and got the PM thanx Cable


----------



## nonconductive

its a reddish color. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=244


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> no list yet mr mike. still have to purge some apistos, black neons and cardinals.
> 
> i'm open to suggestions. i was wanting to get like 100 ember tetras, then saw rachel only had a couple left lol.


What are you going to do with those fish?



wkndracer said:


> haha not like she can't order more and got the PM thanx Cable


No problem.roud: If the price is a little steep, let me know. Not sure how much they go for.



nonconductive said:


> its a reddish color. http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=244


roud: That is a good lookin plant.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem.roud: If the price is a little steep, let me know. Not sure how much they go for.
> .


was that meant for me or mike?

ill probably move the cardinals to the green water tank. theres only like 5. i started with like 50 - 60 i think, when i set this thing up. (thank you co2 mishap)

not sure about the others.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> was that meant for me or mike?
> 
> ill probably move the cardinals to the green water tank. theres only like 5. i started with like 50 - 60 i think, when i set this thing up. (thank you co2 mishap)
> 
> not sure about the others.


Mike.

That sucks on the cardinals. Are you planning on any more tetras?


----------



## nonconductive

10 gallon is still green.




























cable, either tetras or rasboras


----------



## Bahugo

Your water doesn't seem as green. 

Good morning D


----------



## nonconductive

good morning sweetheart.


its hard to tell since i see it every day or every other, but it does seem to be clearing up a tad.


----------



## Bahugo

I can definitely notice a difference! I would take green water over dead shrimp lol  

How's work?


----------



## nonconductive

work... is numbers numbers numbers and more numbers.... and just when you think you're done its numbers numbers numbers and more numbers.

i feel ya on the dead shrimp. luckily i havent noticed any dead pearls yet.


----------



## nonconductive

i think this sword is tired of being smothered.


----------



## orchidman

thats so cool!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

A school of each would be awesome.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

some of my ghetto emmersed stuff i set up the other day.










yea my son kept picking the leaves off of that tree thing all summer while it was on the porch. so now its in here so he cant mess with it. he also tipped it over and busted the container


----------



## cableguy69846

YAY!!!! Finally. Welcome to the club. If you are looking to add anything let me know, I got a bunch of stuff I need to thin out. And, would you be interested in some Argentine Sword Plants? They are growing emersed, and I want them gone. Need the room for other stuff.


----------



## orchidman

i think im going to set something like this up! i have a tiny bit of glosso im not giving away, so thats what ill try! does it work with normal potting soil?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think im going to set something like this up! i have a tiny bit of glosso im not giving away, so thats what ill try! does it work with normal potting soil?


Yes it does. I use Scott's premium potting soil in my bigger container, and Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil in the smaller one. I think the Scott's is better due to it having plant food in the soil. Once you get the Glosso established, it will grow like a weed.


----------



## orchidman

cool!!!


----------



## nonconductive

cable what you got to thin out? how big are the swords?

bob i planted some glosso a week ago and its just finally coming around. it might not be getting the best light though


----------



## nonconductive

blue pearl tank










sara spread her love around cuz its formed a blob in the middle.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable what you got to thin out? how big are the swords?
> 
> bob i planted some glosso a week ago and its just finally coming around. it might not be getting the best light though


Pretty much the swords, and I need to start trimming a bunch of stem plants from the farm tank. I have 4 or 5 plants with 7 or 8 leaves each. Most of the leaves are short, but a few are 6+ inches tall. I can get a picture up in a little bit if you want. I may also have a chunk of Anubias that I am not going to use. Pretty decent rhizome size. That one is also in the emersed boxes. If you are interested, shoot me a PM. I am going to get some pics of them now.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

started putting the parva from my 125 in here.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice. What are the specs on that tank?


----------



## nonconductive

2.5g, dirt & PFS.... thats about it.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> 2.5g, dirt & PFS.... thats about it.


I like it.:biggrin:

Is that a piece of DW, or a rock in the center?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks! its 3 rocks.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> cable what you got to thin out? how big are the swords?
> 
> bob i planted some glosso a week ago and its just finally coming around. it might not be getting the best light though


cool. i am just planning on putting mine under my orchid lights. its 4 t12s. hopefully its enough light. i almost dont even need a cover, i have a humidifier, but it doesnt work that well!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks! its 3 rocks.


Very cool. I am obsessed with nano tanks, and I have no idea why. But it looks good. What kind of lighting do you have on it, and filtration?


----------



## nonconductive

its just a single strip light and no filter... 

i'm starting to like them more because theyre small enough that theyre not a hassle.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> its just a single strip light and no filter...
> 
> i'm starting to like them more because theyre small enough that theyre not a hassle.


The only thing that becomes a hassle is when you have tons of them. Lol. Lot's of water changes on such small tanks, is a big undertaking.


----------



## orchidman

i loke the toy airplanes in the last pictures!!

i got my emersed setup going! check my journal for pictures in a few. you can also see some scandalous thumb pictures!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> i loke the toy airplanes in the last pictures!!
> 
> i got my emersed setup going! check my journal for pictures in a few. you can also see some scandalous thumb pictures!


 
lol bob. im checking.

and yes i like toys.


----------



## orchidman

cool yo!


----------



## Bahugo

Love the pics D! I like your emersed setup. and your blue pearl tank. I like your toy plains too, and space ship (wow I just had too respell the word "ship" because I wrote "shrimp")

Good morning beautiful.


----------



## nonconductive

hahah how could you tell its a space shuttle? and good afternoon to you and your bedroom eyes.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahah how could you tell its a space shuttle? and good afternoon to you and your bedroom eyes.


Lol, because I've been in your house, and looked at all your tanks, raided your snack drawer and raided your pantry! 

No I remember your old picture with the toys in: 









_Yeah, I remember the lamest most random things._


----------



## nonconductive

lol so thats where all my snacks disappear too. here i thought it was my wife & her pregnancy.

i was wondering how you could tell from just the tail end


----------



## 150EH

That's why Bob was having some trouble typing, he has Chocolate all over his fingers and keyboard, lately he's been on a pre winter binge to fatten up for hibernation.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol I use too play with toy planes and do plane models and stuff when I was young so it caught my eye  

Yeah... just keep thinking its here... LoL I'll keep covering my tracks and disposing of the evidence. :tongue:


----------



## sewingalot

Look at all the new pictures! Fantastic updates, non-c! How are the emersed setups doing for you? I can't believe you finally got rid of the angels and discus. Did you ever get rid of the last one? I think a school of black skirt tetras could be promising. I'm throwing that in there as they are awesome.


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> That's why Bob was having some trouble typing, he has Chocolate all over his fingers and keyboard, lately he's been on a pre winter binge to fatten up for hibernation.


yeah.. thats definitely one thing i dont need! bulk haha! these volleyball thighs are perfect just the way they are! volleyball tournament tomorrow speaking of which


----------



## lauraleellbp

150EH said:


> That's why Bob was having some trouble typing, he has Chocolate all over his fingers and keyboard, lately he's been on a pre winter binge to fatten up for hibernation.


So THAT'S what my hubby has been up to!!


I don't think that nano is a shrimp tank, I think it's a Ramshorn tank.


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> That's why Bob was having some trouble typing, he has Chocolate all over his fingers and keyboard, lately he's been on a pre winter binge to fatten up for hibernation.


HAHA... 



Bahugo said:


> Lol I use too play with toy planes and do plane models and stuff when I was young so it caught my eye
> 
> Yeah... just keep thinking its here... LoL I'll keep covering my tracks and disposing of the evidence. :tongue:





sewingalot said:


> Look at all the new pictures! Fantastic updates, non-c! How are the emersed setups doing for you? I can't believe you finally got rid of the angels and discus. Did you ever get rid of the last one? I think a school of black skirt tetras could be promising. I'm throwing that in there as they are awesome.


some are doing better than others, particularly hygro bold. I still have 1 small discus that whenever i catch him i am giving to the guy that bought the others. i actually thought about a small school of black skirts with a larger group of von rio's, just because they are basically bulletproof.




orchidman said:


> yeah.. thats definitely one thing i dont need! bulk haha! these volleyball thighs are perfect just the way they are! volleyball tournament tomorrow speaking of which


good luck bob! maybe you can distract the other team by flexing your leg muscles.



lauraleellbp said:


> So THAT'S what my hubby has been up to!!
> 
> 
> I don't think that nano is a shrimp tank, I think it's a Ramshorn tank.


dont be jealous laura, you envy my snails.


----------



## orchidman

haha thanks! i can distract them with my face, and muscles! haha 

speaking of which, WE GOT FIRST PLACE! roud: so excited! first time my club has gotten first in this division, the highest division


----------



## nonconductive

congrats bob! thats awesome.


cable, package arrived yesterday. everything looked great!


----------



## orchidman

thanks


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> congrats bob! thats awesome.
> 
> 
> cable, package arrived yesterday. everything looked great!


Cool. Glad it got to you ok. Show is how it all looks when you get it put where you want it. Thanks for telling me too.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Cool. Glad it got to you ok. Show is how it all looks when you get it put where you want it. Thanks for telling me too.


dude you did an awesome job packing! will post pics soon. how about we play guess which anubias was yours?


----------



## sewingalot

That sounds like serious fun, D!  Sorry, couldn't help it. So awesome that you got new plants! I want to see!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> dude you did an awesome job packing! will post pics soon. how about we play guess which anubias was yours?


Thanks man. I wanted to make sure they did not leak or anything. I was afraid that I overdid it. Lol.

I am totally down for that game. After I meet with a wedding planner. Lol. I will be in on this tonight though for sure.

If you end up wanting more swords, I have 4 left I want to get rid of to make some room for crypts that I am getting. Let me know, and tell all your friends too. Lol.roud:

Ok, self-promotion over now. Back to the tank.



sewingalot said:


> That sounds like serious fun, D!  Sorry, couldn't help it. So awesome that you got new plants! I want to see!!!!!!!!!!!


Now that Sara is in on this, do you think we should offer a prize?:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Wedding planner? Seriously getting hi-tech there, aren't you Cable?  I think non-c should post pictures of this packaging now. I am intrigued, lol. I'll play the game. What was it again?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Wedding planner? Seriously getting hi-tech there, aren't you Cable?  I think non-c should post pictures of this packaging now. I am intrigued, lol. I'll play the game. What was it again?


Lol. She is working for free to expand her portfolio, so we will see how it goes. But it would make life so much easier on us if she works out. Lol. The game, Which Anubias came from Cable. The stakes, everything. The prize, haven't gotten that far yet. Lol. Imagine all that in the suave, deep announcers voice.:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Free is good! Our wedding was so well planned by yours truly. I didn't even remember to include RSVP cards. And people I didn't even invited showed up. It was a strange event. Good luck with the plans!

Yeah, the anubias game. Sounds like a game for plant nerds, doesn't it. I'll take Anubias Coffelia for $500, Alex. I think the prize should be a visit to non-c's show room.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Free is good! Our wedding was so well planned by yours truly. I didn't even remember to include RSVP cards. And people I didn't even invited showed up. It was a strange event. Good luck with the plans!
> 
> Yeah, the anubias game. Sounds like a game for plant nerds, doesn't it. I'll take Anubias Coffelia for $500, Alex. I think the prize should be a visit to non-c's show room.


I don't want to forget a thing, though, I am sure I will. Lol. Nature of the beast I guess.

ROFL! I am with you on the prize though. Hear that Non-c? We are coming to invade your living room.:hihi:


----------



## chad320

Ill see your coffeefolia and raise you a nana petite  Lol, just caught up to you guys and didnt really have anything to say so I attempted to be funny. Yeah, im lame like that. So D, you dont run filters on your nanos? Do you run any circulation? How often do you have to change the water?


----------



## 150EH

lauraleellbp said:


> So THAT'S what my hubby has been up to!!
> 
> I don't think that nano is a shrimp tank, I think it's a Ramshorn tank.


Boy, that's a long distance relationship!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. She is working for free to expand her portfolio, so we will see how it goes. But it would make life so much easier on us if she works out. Lol. The game, Which Anubias came from Cable. The stakes, everything. The prize, haven't gotten that far yet. Lol. Imagine all that in the suave, deep announcers voice.:thumbsup:


Can we all come to the wedding, I want to bring my friend Chad, were getting tired of crashing funerals!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Boy, that's a long distance relationship!
> 
> 
> 
> Can we all come to the wedding, I want to bring my friend Chad, were getting tired of crashing funerals!


ROFL!!!:hihi:


----------



## SkyGrl

*snicker*



Amy


----------



## orchidman

i want to come!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i want to come!


Field Trip.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait!


----------



## Bahugo

Happy Thanksgiving Damon!


----------



## nonconductive

ok we all know my wife has cats and one of them craps outside the box when her IBS acts up. yesterday my wife had enough when she found a pile of mushy poo in the hallway, so she caged the cat up and brought her to the shelter. We also all know that i put on some big facade that i hate mammals especially cats. 

my wife and kid are out of town for the rest of the weekend and im about to drive to the humane shelter at noon when they open and beg for my cat back. i have the release paperwork and my id which proves the cat belongs to me. i also had my wife call and leave a message that i was going to go pick her up as soon as they open. they better give her to me because i am NOT leaving w/o that cat. i stayed up all night worried and stressed. it was not the right thing to do. she made an obligation to care for that cat and i dont think it was right to strip her of everything she knows just because my wife doesnt want to deal with it anymore. so after i get her back she will be my responsibilty. not to mention poor fritzie doesnt know what to do with himself without her.....

thanks rich.

i'll reply to previous posts later.


----------



## wkndracer

LOL what a softy after all.
tough guy


----------



## zachary908

Good luck on getting the cat back, man!


----------



## 150EH

We had to nearly the same thing but worse, the cat had lost it's ability to clear the glands they use to spray so it was a monthly trip to the vet to get them cleared manually, after a year or so went by she started getting week and could no longer jump on the bed or couch to sleep, and finally she lost all function but I alone had to take her to the shelter to be euthanized and I still second guess my decision. This is the reason I have always been against the kids bringing pets home because I end up caring for them and doing the dirty work and it's something I don't take lightly.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> ok we all know my wife has cats and one of them craps outside the box when her IBS acts up. yesterday my wife had enough when she found a pile of mushy poo in the hallway, so she caged the cat up and brought her to the shelter. We also all know that i put on some big facade that i hate mammals especially cats.
> 
> my wife and kid are out of town for the rest of the weekend and im about to drive to the humane shelter at noon when they open and beg for my cat back. i have the release paperwork and my id which proves the cat belongs to me. i also had my wife call and leave a message that i was going to go pick her up as soon as they open. they better give her to me because i am NOT leaving w/o that effing cat. i stayed up all night worried and stressed. it was not the right thing to do. she made an obligation to care for that cat and i dont think it was right to strip her of everything she knows just because my wife doesnt want to deal with it anymore. so after i get her back she will be my responsibilty. not to mention poor fritzie doesnt know what to do with himself without her.....
> 
> thanks rich.
> 
> i'll reply to previous posts later.


GO GET EM, DAMON!!!roud:



150EH said:


> We had to nearly the same thing but worse, the cat had lost it's ability to clear the glands they use to spray so it was a monthly trip to the vet to get them cleared manually, after a year or so went by she started getting week and could no longer jump on the bed or couch to sleep, and finally she lost all function but I alone had to take her to the shelter to be euthanized and I still second guess my decision. This is the reason I have always been against the kids bringing pets home because I end up caring for them and doing the dirty work and it's something I don't take lightly.


Same thing happens when the fiancee brings home an animal.:hihi:

I don't even want to think about what my kids are going to do.:icon_roll


----------



## nonconductive

so 45 bucks later princess poo all over town is back at home gently resting her rear on her favorite place for # 2. the carpet. shes just going to have to spend her nights on lockdown. prison style. with a big black dude named fritz. 
she dont know how close she came, my wife had no intentions of picking her back up.










she better be grateful.... because i hate cats 




hahahaha mike that seriously made me crack up.


thanks zach.


150, i know it sucks. our cat prior to this had feline leukemia and her body would fill with fluids and we would have to get her drained once a week. it was horrifying. it got to the point where we just had to put her to sleep. after that i told my wife no more pets! (fish dont count haha) but one day 9 years ago she brought these two clowns home.


----------



## cableguy69846

Glad you got her back man. She looks PISSED. Lol.



nonconductive said:


> after that i told my wife no more pets! (fish dont count haha) but one day 9 years ago she brought these two clowns home.


It always happens like that. After 2 cats, I tell the fiancee, no more cats. Not even 5 minutes later I am holding a kitten.:icon_neut


----------



## Bahugo

Super glad you got the cat back Damon!!  Softy. 

So are you going to be on carpet patrol at night on the couch? lol


----------



## orchidman

hahaha! so cute! and angry looking hahah


----------



## sewingalot

Awwwwww! I knew you secretly loved your cats as you kicked them across the white carpet. Have you thought of changing it to poo brown? Could help.  Can't believe they charged you $45 bucks for your own cat back. I've stayed in cheaper hotels than that. Glad you got her back!

Totally know how you feel about the love hate relationship with the claws of chaos. We have a cat that has only one kidney since she was a kitten. After her surgery, she'd often loose control of her bladder. For our wedding present, a friend of ours gave us an $800 bed. The very first night, the cat feel asleep on the bed with us and peed on the mattress cover (and me). So I washed the cover and accidentally left the door open to the room as it was in the wash. She peed on the mattress while I was downstairs. That urine remover only helps so much. We let it dry out, flipped over the bed, put on the cover and repeated the process. So wanted to strangle this fluffy little ball of fur. 99% of the time, I hate my cats, but right now as both of them are snuggled up on the chair beside me, I remember why I love them. Aren't we so cute for sharing kitty stories?


----------



## nonconductive

so before i start replying, i noticed i have some berried blue pearls. so yay for me!



sewingalot said:


> That sounds like serious fun, D!  Sorry, couldn't help it. So awesome that you got new plants! I want to see!!!!!!!!!!!


it was just an anubias and 2 swords. ill take pics eventually, the swords went into a container. im wondering if they would survive in my household's humidity like the mellon sword has.



cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I wanted to make sure they did not leak or anything. I was afraid that I overdid it. Lol.
> 
> I am totally down for that game. After I meet with a wedding planner. Lol. I will be in on this tonight though for sure.
> 
> If you end up wanting more swords, I have 4 left I want to get rid of to make some room for crypts that I am getting. Let me know, and tell all your friends too. Lol.roud:
> 
> Ok, self-promotion over now. Back to the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that Sara is in on this, do you think we should offer a prize?:thumbsup:


congrats on the wedding, hope everything is going smoothly. i really dont have anymore room for swords at the moment but thanks! don't worry you didnt over do it!



sewingalot said:


> Free is good! Our wedding was so well planned by yours truly. I didn't even remember to include RSVP cards. And people I didn't even invited showed up. It was a strange event. Good luck with the plans!
> 
> Yeah, the anubias game. Sounds like a game for plant nerds, doesn't it. I'll take Anubias Coffelia for $500, Alex. I think the prize should be a visit to non-c's show room.


that would be all fine and dandy if i had a show room lol. its like one decent tank (125) and a bunch of little unmaintained ones in a man room.

luckily my wife and i were married at city hall and kept it a secret for over a year. then when i finally told my family, my dad gave me money to help purchase our house since he didnt have to help pay for a wedding or anything.



cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL! I am with you on the prize though. Hear that Non-c? We are coming to invade your living room.:hihi:


c'mon down!



chad320 said:


> Ill see your coffeefolia and raise you a nana petite  Lol, just caught up to you guys and didnt really have anything to say so I attempted to be funny. Yeah, im lame like that. So D, you dont run filters on your nanos? Do you run any circulation? How often do you have to change the water?


no filters, no water changes, no water circulation and theyre not algae fests so what does that tell you? well only one is (GW)




> *Can we all come to the wedding, I want to bring my friend Chad, were getting tired of crashing funerals*


Isnt that 2 of the same thing? :hihi:



cableguy69846 said:


> Glad you got her back man. She looks PISSED. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> It always happens like that. After 2 cats, I tell the fiancee, no more cats. Not even 5 minutes later I am holding a kitten.:icon_neut





Bahugo said:


> Super glad you got the cat back Damon!!  Softy.
> 
> So are you going to be on carpet patrol at night on the couch? lol





orchidman said:


> hahaha! so cute! and angry looking hahah


thanks guys! she was super happy to be home and didnt leave my side once the whole day. on the computer, in bed, in the kitchen, in the bathroom, on the couch above my head with her tail all in my face......



sewingalot said:


> Awwwwww! I knew you secretly loved your cats as you kicked them across the white carpet. Have you thought of changing it to poo brown? Could help.  Can't believe they charged you $45 bucks for your own cat back. I've stayed in cheaper hotels than that. Glad you got her back!
> 
> Totally know how you feel about the love hate relationship with the claws of chaos. We have a cat that has only one kidney since she was a kitten. After her surgery, she'd often loose control of her bladder. For our wedding present, a friend of ours gave us an $800 bed. The very first night, the cat feel asleep on the bed with us and peed on the mattress cover (and me). So I washed the cover and accidentally left the door open to the room as it was in the wash. She peed on the mattress while I was downstairs. That urine remover only helps so much. We let it dry out, flipped over the bed, put on the cover and repeated the process. So wanted to strangle this fluffy little ball of fur. 99% of the time, I hate my cats, but right now as both of them are snuggled up on the chair beside me, I remember why I love them. Aren't we so cute for sharing kitty stories?


wow that stinks about the mattress. if our cat peed all over it would be a different situation since cat urine is almost impossible to remove. 

i might act like i dont like them but if something were to happen my claws would come out.


----------



## cableguy69846

*Gasp* HE LIVES!!!!:icon_eek:

Lol. The sword was kept in 75% - 80% humidity. Sometimes it would go a bit lower, but not often. I would imagine it would be able to survive regular house humidity just fine, as long as it is not as dry as a desert in there. Maybe misting the leaves once in a while would help. Not really sure though. Lol, those were an impulse buy and turned out to do well in the greenhouse.:icon_smil


----------



## chad320

Tim and I like the wedding crashing better. Theres always more food and beer :hihi: I like your cat. I woulda went back after it too. Once I went through the trama of caring for an old cat I vowed to never get another. Now I just let my neighbor cats in  Theyre like grandchildren. Spoil them and send them home. I secretly hate my annoying rude neighbor so his kitties always get a nice bowl of milk for his litterbox :hihi: Do you have cathair in your tanks? Mine was longhaired and loved the tops of the tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Tim and I like the wedding crashing better. Theres always more food and beer :hihi: I like your cat. I woulda went back after it too. Once I went through the trama of caring for an old cat I vowed to never get another. Now I just let my neighbor cats in  Theyre like grandchildren. Spoil them and send them home. I secretly hate my annoying rude neighbor so his kitties always get a nice bowl of milk for his litterbox :hihi: Do you have cathair in your tanks? Mine was longhaired and loved the tops of the tanks.


I always see one of the cats with wet paws. They won't drink the clean water I put in the bowl for them, but they will drink the fish water. *shrug*


----------



## nonconductive

haha chad, i had a discus that had a cat hair stuck in his mouth & gills for what seemed like a month before it went away. but typically i dont see any cat hair and they are too lazy to even look at my aquariums. 

i missed you too cable haha


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> haha chad, i had a discus that had a cat hair stuck in his mouth & gills for what seemed like a month before it went away. but typically i dont see any cat hair and they are too lazy to even look at my aquariums.
> 
> i missed you too cable haha


Cat hair in the fish tank is the bane of my existence. *headdesk*

Glad you are back Non-c. How was your Turkey Day?


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks! its nice to feel loved.


Tday was uneventful thankfully... all the fun came the day after.

how was yours?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Thanks! its nice to feel loved.
> 
> 
> Tday was uneventful thankfully... all the fun came the day after.
> 
> how was yours?


No problem.:icon_smil

It was awesome. This was the first holiday that the fiancee and I made dinner. She did most of it, and it was excellent. What fun did you have after? Normal Black Friday craziness?


----------



## nonconductive

well it wasnt really fun.... just all the cat drama.


thats cool about hosting your first thanksgiving. did you hve guests or just you two?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> well it wasnt really fun.... just all the cat drama.
> 
> 
> thats cool about hosting your first thanksgiving. did you hve guests or just you two?


Got ya. I thought that is what you meant, just was not sure.


We cooked for her parents since her mom had to work until 5pm, and we had her brother over too. It worked out well and everyone loved it.


----------



## 150EH

I do need to stick up for cats a little, the are smarter but arrogant, ours would eat any bug in the house and if you want to take off for the weekend it was no problem just fill the food bowl until it overflows and the cat will walk past and nibble a bit until she's full. Now that the cat is gone and we have a dog there are no weekend trips without Fido because he won't do his business in a box and he would just eat the entire bowl and puke on the carpet, so I'll give cats a little credit as being somewhat self reliant and easy to care for.

I'm glad you got yours back.


----------



## sewingalot

Did you say your shrimp are berried? :bounce: Try to get pictures, it's exciting.


----------



## nonconductive

thats cool cable, i finally felt grown up the first time i had my family over for a fesivity (we've lived here for 6 or more years and theyve only made the venture down here twice... and my dad only once. kinda sad.)

thanks 150. i feel the same way. i grew up with both cats and big dogs and cats can definately survive on their own... i laughed about the dog eating til its sick because its so true!

sara, i'll try for some but you know my fondness for taking & posting pics comes and goes.


-----------------

so my boss was on vacation and we needed something fun to do to his space. one of my coworkers looked online and found a prank where you cover the persons desk with dixie cups and fill them with water.

we bought 200.

so it took him 100 trips to the drinking fountain to dump them because they were so full he could only carry 2 at a time. it was still as funny on the 100th time he walked by as it was the first time.

yea i know, i'm lame.


----------



## Bahugo

Lmao nice did your boss find it funny


----------



## nonconductive

haha maybe a little but its all in good fun. i'll get mine eventually.


----------



## RSidetrack

nonconductive said:


> ok we all know my wife has cats and one of them craps outside the box when her IBS acts up. yesterday my wife had enough when she found a pile of mushy poo in the hallway, so she caged the cat up and brought her to the shelter. We also all know that i put on some big facade that i hate mammals especially cats.
> 
> my wife and kid are out of town for the rest of the weekend and im about to drive to the humane shelter at noon when they open and beg for my cat back. i have the release paperwork and my id which proves the cat belongs to me. i also had my wife call and leave a message that i was going to go pick her up as soon as they open. they better give her to me because i am NOT leaving w/o that effing cat. i stayed up all night worried and stressed. it was not the right thing to do. she made an obligation to care for that cat and i dont think it was right to strip her of everything she knows just because my wife doesnt want to deal with it anymore. so after i get her back she will be my responsibilty. not to mention poor fritzie doesnt know what to do with himself without her.....
> 
> thanks rich.
> 
> i'll reply to previous posts later.


I for one feel for you here. I have 6 cats (5 dogs but no problem there) and 4 of them refuse to use the litter pan. My wife is he one who got all of the cats to begin with but she is fed up with them and cleans the 3 litter pans once a month (do you have any idea what that smells like). So I got fed up myself - she was about to take them to the shelter - I went and bought a $400 catgenie instead! Well - the 3 cats who always used the litter pans still love it, 1 of the others likes it unless he has to go and it is cleaning - the other two still for some reason hate litter pans.

Anyway - I haven't given up yet either! Be strong and just try new things. I don't have the heart to rip my cats lives away either.


----------



## nonconductive

i could only imagine what that smells like.

i told my wife we already put up with it for like 9 years. so whats another 9?

my wife told me she was secretly happy that i went to get her and agreed with me that it wasnt right. i also bought 2 new litter boxes and "pudding" (her real name is lula but we call her pudding because thats what her poop looks like) hasnt pooped outside the box yet. its only been a couple days but shes gone in there like 10 times with the squirts. i even tested her and left her free to roam one night... and no poop on the carpet. i know it won't last though.

i thought about one of those electric litter boxes but i dont know if it would scare them or not. theyre sissies.

anyways glad i'm not the only softy!


----------



## nonconductive

Hippocampus Titicacensis a freshwater seahorse? is this real?


----------



## 150EH

nonconductive said:


> Hippocampus Titicacensis a freshwater seahorse? is this real?


I'm sure it is, we have SeaHorses here in the Chesapeake Bay my neighbor is a commercial fisher man and will bring them home is a 5 gallon bucket for his daughter to see and then they release them back to the bay, they are about 2 or 3 inches tall with no color, just kinda gray.


----------



## 150EH

We had the Litter Maid electric litter boxes and they are great, they have a electronic sensor that triggers a timer so the box empties 10 minutes after the cat goes poo. The funny thing is our cat used to run back into the room as soon as she heard the motor start, she wanted to watch the poo eating machine.

MMMmmmmm pudding, I need a spoon!


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahaha on the cups. I wouldn't mind working there. Why didn't he use his trash can? :red_mouth



nonconductive said:


> sara, i'll try for some but you know my fondness for taking & posting pics comes and goes.


No worries as I'll be sending you that blanket soon and your wife and you will feel so overcome by the beauty of it that you'll be inspired to post more pictures. Yes, I will resort to bribery for the sake of us all to have pictures of shrimp, fish, algae and plants. roud:


----------



## wkndracer

Bahugo said:


> Lmao nice did your boss find it funny


Ha! if it's anything like where I work you better think it's funny. Blow out over something and they'll ride you FOREVER. 
A little splash of water from an almost empty water bottle from the floor above received a 5g payback 3 times over the course of a month. Peace was finally declared when his smokes got soaked. hehehehe

Some layout grease (blueing) was put on the underside of my tool box drawer handles. About a month later he left his overhead cabinet unlocked leaving early for an appointment. Quick trip to the warehouse and when he opened it the next morning packing peanuts dumped everywhere (including into his coffee cup).


150EH said:


> We had the Litter Maid electric litter boxes and they are great, they have a electronic sensor that triggers a timer so the box empties 10 minutes after the cat goes poo. The funny thing is our cat used to run back into the room as soon as she heard the motor start, she wanted to watch the poo eating machine.
> 
> MMMmmmmm pudding, I need a spoon!


your cat would qualify for the pink panty club
funny how this thread makes me think I smell poo sometimes. (checking my socks now)
been awhile since we had several pages of it though.LOL

if the camera ain't broke lets see the preggie shrimp!


----------



## 150EH

Actually our cat was one of the meanest cats I've ever seen, my kids friends would come in and ask if they could pet the cat and if I liked them I would say you better not she's pretty mean, if I didn't like the kid "yeah go ahead" the cat would bite and scratch, we had to get her declawed on her front paws after she was a year and a half old.


----------



## wkndracer

Bwahahaha! Hey D are all you quy's wimps in you're pink panty club or can a mean biker kitty sign up? 
(wouldn't want you run out of the clubhouse by a declawed cat LOL)


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> I'm sure it is, we have SeaHorses here in the Chesapeake Bay my neighbor is a commercial fisher man and will bring them home is a 5 gallon bucket for his daughter to see and then they release them back to the bay, they are about 2 or 3 inches tall with no color, just kinda gray.


thats awesome. this one is supposed to only be found in lake titicaca or something.



150EH said:


> The funny thing is our cat used to run back into the room as soon as she heard the motor start, she wanted to watch the poo eating machine.
> 
> MMMmmmmm pudding, I need a spoon!


hahaha thats too funny.... but believe me this ain't the kind of pudding you want anywhere near your mouth.



sewingalot said:


> Hahahaha on the cups. I wouldn't mind working there. Why didn't he use his trash can? :red_mouth
> 
> 
> 
> No worries as I'll be sending you that blanket soon and your wife and you will feel so overcome by the beauty of it that you'll be inspired to post more pictures. Yes, I will resort to bribery for the sake of us all to have pictures of shrimp, fish, algae and plants. roud:


i guess he's not that crafty or maybe it was full? i should tell him that and he'll probably feel dumb for not doing it.

i took some pics last night but didnt get a chance to go through any of them. theres actually 2 berried shrimps that i saw. one had just a few eggs and the other was jam packed.

the odd thing is i tried finding some in the mutt tank and couldnt see a single shrimp, but that doesnt really mean anything because its hard to see in there and its packed full of myrio aquaticum.



wkndracer said:


> Ha! if it's anything like where I work you better think it's funny. Blow out over something and they'll ride you FOREVER.
> A little splash of water from an almost empty water bottle from the floor above received a 5g payback 3 times over the course of a month. Peace was finally declared when his smokes got soaked. hehehehe
> 
> Some layout grease (blueing) was put on the underside of my tool box drawer handles. About a month later he left his overhead cabinet unlocked leaving early for an appointment. Quick trip to the warehouse and when he opened it the next morning packing peanuts dumped everywhere (including into his coffee cup).
> 
> your cat would qualify for the pink panty club
> funny how this thread makes me think I smell poo sometimes. (checking my socks now)
> been awhile since we had several pages of it though.LOL
> 
> if the camera ain't broke lets see the preggie shrimp!


lol mike. we thought about the packing peanut thing but we have to lock our stations or we get in big trouble. i forgot to before and a love email was sent from my computer to a bunch of dudes in the dept.

since the company i work for sponsors the conseco fieldhouse (we used to be conseco) we get special perks and stuff related to it. one day the colts cheerleaders were running around here getting their pics taken and someone photoshopped my face onto one of the cheerleaders and put it on my desk. i mistakenly let them know that i was slightly annoyed and the next day it was posted all over the building. haha



150EH said:


> Actually our cat was one of the meanest cats I've ever seen, my kids friends would come in and ask if they could pet the cat and if I liked them I would say you better not she's pretty mean, if I didn't like the kid "yeah go ahead" the cat would bite and scratch, we had to get her declawed on her front paws after she was a year and a half old.


hhahah! we never got ours declawed because the wife was against it but 9 years later and a bunch of shredded furniture corners and she wishes she did.





wkndracer said:


> Bwahahaha! Hey D are all you quy's wimps in you're pink panty club or can a mean biker kitty sign up?
> (wouldn't want you run out of the clubhouse by a declawed cat LOL)


 
mike you have a cat???? he gets along with the dogs? hahha sure but we're all a bunch of candy asses.


----------



## sewingalot

The little shrimp that could.  I have yellows that will go around with one egg and be proud of it. There are others that waddle trying to hold onto all the babies. Funny on the mutt tank. If you don't see them, just add a yellow and blue in the tank and you'll get more. 

Tell your boss even if the trash can was full, he could have emptied it first. That's what I would have done. LOL.


----------



## 150EH

They did that at my wife's office and made her boss look like Mr. potato head except they used a watermelon, so while he was out of town they had a life sized cardboard cut out of him made and the removed the head and replaced it with a real watermelon, they used his sunglasses, hat, and as much as they could to make it ridiculous. This guy is the VP and wants to be the President and election are coming the following year, plus he makes over 200K, anyway what does he do when he sees it, calmly laugh it off, no he goes ballistic and beats the Mellon into mini chunks destroying the cutout, his glasses, hat, while the whole office is standing there with jaws dropped. Needless to say he did get voted in and will retire in the next couple of years, it always pays to keep a cool head even if it's a Mellon.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> mike you have a cat???? he gets along with the dogs?


naw I was following EH150's post teasing him about his 'bad kitty'

Dozer says cats taste just like chicken but he's allergic to cat hair LOL go figure cat hair makes my Dobe breakout.


----------



## 150EH

Hey man I love cats with broccoli and that brown sauce.


----------



## frenchymasters

i want seahorses for my tank!...these are freshwater ones right? anyone want to ship me some?


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> The little shrimp that could.  I have yellows that will go around with one egg and be proud of it. There are others that waddle trying to hold onto all the babies. Funny on the mutt tank. If you don't see them, just add a yellow and blue in the tank and you'll get more.
> 
> Tell your boss even if the trash can was full, he could have emptied it first. That's what I would have done. LOL.


haha i told him and he just scowled at me lol.



150EH said:


> They did that at my wife's office and made her boss look like Mr. potato head except they used a watermelon, so while he was out of town they had a life sized cardboard cut out of him made and the removed the head and replaced it with a real watermelon, they used his sunglasses, hat, and as much as they could to make it ridiculous. This guy is the VP and wants to be the President and election are coming the following year, plus he makes over 200K, anyway what does he do when he sees it, calmly laugh it off, no he goes ballistic and beats the Mellon into mini chunks destroying the cutout, his glasses, hat, while the whole office is standing there with jaws dropped. Needless to say he did get voted in and will retire in the next couple of years, it always pays to keep a cool head even if it's a Mellon.


haha! that dude sounds like a psycho. 



wkndracer said:


> naw I was following EH150's post teasing him about his 'bad kitty'
> 
> Dozer says cats taste just like chicken but he's allergic to cat hair LOL go figure cat hair makes my Dobe breakout.


haha! thats funny, big bad doberman taken out by some cat hair. how did you end up finding out he's allergic to cats? man thats too funny. i bet all the other dogs give him crap.



150EH said:


> Hey man I love cats with broccoli and that brown sauce.


stay away from the brown sauce!



frenchymasters said:


> i want seahorses for my tank!...these are freshwater ones right? anyone want to ship me some?


yea that would be cool. i have no idea about them, you'd have to do a search. they were just a side little note on something i was watching about the ruins in the lake.


----------



## frenchymasters

hmmm might have to get in contact with someone and see if they can ship me some


----------



## nonconductive

sittin in my gay-rage


----------



## nonconductive

frenchymasters said:


> hmmm might have to get in contact with someone and see if they can ship me some


good luck!


----------



## nonconductive

hydrocotyle sibthorpioides


----------



## wkndracer

nice plant pics now where is Sara's shrimp shot?


----------



## nonconductive

hygro bold









tiger hygro









hygro corymbosa









its not much yet


----------



## orchidman

plants look good 

explain gay-rage in this context.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> nice plant pics now where is Sara's shrimp shot?


im working from oldest to newest boss!



orchidman said:


> plants look good
> 
> explain gay-rage in this context.


thats how my neighbor pronounces garage, bob.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Non C! The plants look good. I think I'm going to have to post pics of mine tonight, since you posted some of yours!


----------



## nonconductive

lindernia









melted porto velho that was recovering









swords from cable


















i need to get a taller container


----------



## nonconductive

thanks zach!


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> im working from oldest to newest boss!
> 
> 
> 
> thats how my neighbor pronounces garage, bob.


oh... i see.


----------



## nonconductive

still green


----------



## wkndracer

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics, Non C! The plants look good. I think I'm going to have to post pics of mine tonight, since you posted some of yours!


Oh no! lets not have any of that 'you showed yours now I'll show mine' kinda stuff going on around here! There are kids on this forum and fish too for pities sake! Rumors of little shrimpies too,,, although no pictures of any to date. 


surprised it's still green water, how long now?


----------



## zachary908

wkndracer said:


> Oh no! lets not have any of that 'you showed yours now I'll show mine' kinda stuff going on around here! There are kids on this forum and fish too for pities sake! Rumors of little shrimpies too,,, although no pictures of any to date.


Bahaha. That was hilarious.

As for little shrimpies well, I have no clue if I have any or not. I see one everynow and then, but I have so much moss.. and they are so tiny. I'm starting to wonder if I lost the whole batch, because I figured I'd see more. I'd like to remove some moss, but am worried about removing babies with it. :hihi:

Or.. were you talking about Non C's baby shrimpies?


----------



## 150EH

That is going to be a record on the GW, I thought it would cycle on it's owns and burn out, wrong.


----------



## wkndracer

zachary908 said:


> Bahaha. That was hilarious.
> 
> Or.. were you talking about Non C's baby shrimpies?


I guess I have my moments :smile:

haha either one or both! :hihi: Sara loves baby pictures LOL


----------



## cableguy69846

Those swords look good man. I am surprised they shipped that well. Very nice. All the plants look good man. And the green water too.

What is the tank in your gay-rage for?


----------



## 150EH

Dueling banjo, while in a gay rage, I'm not sure I can play with you guys anymore.


----------



## cableguy69846

150eh said:


> dueling banjo, while in a gay rage, i'm not sure i can play with you guys anymore.


rofl!!!!


----------



## sewingalot

Just seeing the algae shot proves you like me, you really, truly like me. :hihi: Glad to see the porto vello is recoverying! I bet you are happy about that one. Are you trying to talk your lovely wife into setting that one up? You know, that could make an awesome emersed setup!

And for the record......I love baby pictures of everything but human babies. I am seriously not very maternal and am the type that thinks most babies are really......well.......ugly. Like in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Just seeing the algae shot proves you like me, you really, truly like me. :hihi: Glad to see the porto vello is recoverying! I bet you are happy about that one. Are you trying to talk your lovely wife into setting that one up? You know, that could make an awesome emersed setup!
> 
> And for the record......I love baby pictures of everything but human babies. I am seriously not very maternal and am the type that thinks most babies are really......well.......ugly. Like in a creepy sort of way.



*note to self, do not show Sara pics of new baby in Feb*


----------



## sewingalot

Hahahahahaa! Sorry Cable. There is the occassional baby that makes me go "Awwwww!" But 98% of the time I feel like those people that are terrified of clowns.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Hahahahahaa! Sorry Cable. There is the occassional baby that makes me go "Awwwww!" But 98% of the time I feel like those people that are terrified of clowns.


Lol. I guess we all have our quirks.:icon_wink


----------



## nonconductive

this is the dilemma i face when trying to take pics


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. Your kid is adorable man. Tank is pretty nice too.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Oh no! lets not have any of that 'you showed yours now I'll show mine' kinda stuff going on around here! There are kids on this forum and fish too for pities sake! Rumors of little shrimpies too,,, although no pictures of any to date.
> 
> 
> surprised it's still green water, how long now?


 


150EH said:


> That is going to be a record on the GW, I thought it would cycle on it's owns and burn out, wrong.


hahaha no idea on the green water, i lost track of time. i dont think its going to go away unless i add the water lettuce back to it or some kind of other weed.



cableguy69846 said:


> Those swords look good man. I am surprised they shipped that well. Very nice. All the plants look good man. And the green water too.
> 
> What is the tank in your gay-rage for?


they didnt even lose a leaf from shipping. they seem to be doing well. its an old tank, probably 20 years old. i took the cover off of it so maybe my wife will take a hint but i doubt it.



150EH said:


> Dueling banjo, while in a gay rage, I'm not sure I can play with you guys anymore.


lol



sewingalot said:


> Just seeing the algae shot proves you like me, you really, truly like me. :hihi: Glad to see the porto vello is recoverying! I bet you are happy about that one. Are you trying to talk your lovely wife into setting that one up? You know, that could make an awesome emersed setup!
> 
> And for the record......I love baby pictures of everything but human babies. I am seriously not very maternal and am the type that thinks most babies are really......well.......ugly. Like in a creepy sort of way.


the algae was just for you :icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> they didnt even lose a leaf from shipping. they seem to be doing well. its an old tank, probably 20 years old. i took the cover off of it so maybe my wife will take a hint but i doubt it.


Just do like I do. Tell her you are setting up another tank when it is already half full.roud::hihi:


----------



## 150EH

I can't let tanks set around in my GARAGE because when I go back to get them, there gone. My wife always gives me that sad look and says "I though you weren't using them so I sold them at the yard sale" so I get a 10% return on used tanks and that goes to new purses and shoes.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Just do like I do. Tell her you are setting up another tank when it is already half full.roud::hihi:


how do you think i got the 125? 



150EH said:


> I can't let tanks set around in my GARAGE because when I go back to get them, there gone. My wife always gives me that sad look and says "I though you weren't using them so I sold them at the yard sale" so I get a 10% return on used tanks and that goes to new purses and shoes.


 
my wife knows better than do mess with it. shes knows i would just get a brand new one to set in the garage if she did something to it.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Your kid is adorable man. Tank is pretty nice too.roud:


thanks!


----------



## orchidman

looks great!
and cutee kid!!

what kind of shrimp are those?


----------



## nonconductive

blue pearls


----------



## chad320

Haha, that last pic of your kid is frame-able  Im liking the BPs too. How many do you have? Do you have any really dark ones yet? I had some good ones and got bored with them and got rid of them. Now I want them back


----------



## orchidman

I like the bps!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> how do you think i got the 125?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wife knows better than do mess with it. shes knows i would just get a brand new one to set in the garage if she did something to it.


Lol. Nice.

Good lookin shrimp too man.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

I like the shrimp shots! Everything is looking good NonC

What size is the new tank? I tried skimming through everything but not sure if I missed the size. What are your plans for it?


----------



## 150EH

nonconductive said:


> my wife knows better than do mess with it. shes knows i would just get a brand new one to set in the garage if she did something to it.


I never said she was smart, because that's exactly what I do but 2 dumba$$es don't make a right.

Nice shrimp but the snails are freak'n me out.


----------



## sewingalot

How can a person not love this face? That look is _amazing_. It even melts my cold, empty heart. It makes me go from this: :angryfire to  to :icon_evil to :icon_conf to :icon_neut to :smile: to :icon_smil to :biggrin: and finally to :icon_mrgr in a nano second.




nonconductive said:


>


That is a great picture of the blue pearls! They look a lot better with white sand than black. You can actually see they are blue. Do you think you'll try to selectively breed them to be bluer? Glad you haven't nuked these like you did the reds.....yet. lol.

That one picture of the shrimp trying to break up the snail........ is hilarious! I was laughing so hard I had tears in my eyes from that picture. 

But seriously, though. How are you liking shrimp now that I've been unloading them on you? I didn't like them at first, but now I am in love with them. I am tempted to set up another tank just for more shrimp. 

Thanks for the pictures!

By the way, I am seriously addicted to _Code 64_ now. In your own words: "The are friggen awesome." :icon_mrgr


----------



## nonconductive

chad, theres about a dozen maybe? the darkest or bluest one is in the 2nd pic in the first set i posted. They came from sara, but if they have a population explosion id be more than happy to send you some, or you can pester sara lol.

thanks cable & bob!

rich its a 75g ive had since i was 13 or so. no plans other than for wife to look at it everytime she goes in the garage.


150, dont fear the snail love.


sara, to be honest , i used to get annoyed with all the hype around shrimp and didnt see what the point was. i still dont see the point of spending $$$$$$ for some stupid little bug. that being said i do think theyre pretty neat now, fun to watch etc. but i still think its dumb what people pay for some of them. now im thinking of what kind i could stick in the other nano when it settles down.

yea i learned my lesson with the reds. that heater went in the garbage. im not using any heater with these.

lol thanks about the kid, i was going to put a disclaimer so your head didnt explode.

Code 64 are friggen awesome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAt3bbuxAlw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkirDZzdDWY&feature=related


----------



## sewingalot

I used to think they were the equivalent of water cockroaches and it wasn't until CT kept shoving them my way that I appreciated them. I would never pay much for a shrimp though. I'd like to try CRS, but I can't justify the price. Maybe one day if I see a deal on them. 

The tank that those blues came from was non heated as well. Should do well for you. Looks like those are some newer adult females with the little set of eggs there. They are cute when they only have a few babies originally. I love seeing them fan them like proud momma shrimp do. Lol, pester me for shrimp. I would help a Chad out with that. :biggrin:

Haha, disclaimer only applies to babies, not toddlers. It's that translucent skin that disturbs me. That and when they do commercials like those e-trade ones. Super creepy. However, there are the _small _percentage of babies that do actually make me go all googly-eyed and awwwwwwww-ish. 

Yeah, I really like them, I think the first song you linked may be my favorite. Oh, Pride and Fall is another one I am enjoying. Thanks, by the way for the tons of musak. Oh and cute spaceship, alien and such.


----------



## chad320

Sure, I could use some pearl blues. Oh wait, I will be needing another tank for them, could you send one of those too? Fully rigged please  Oh, and when the GF finds out, could you find me another one of those too? :hihi: Just kidding, I have way too many shrimp already so ill just look at your pics if I feel the urge to see some


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> I used to think they were the equivalent of water cockroaches and it wasn't until CT kept shoving them my way that I appreciated them. I would never pay much for a shrimp though. I'd like to try CRS, but I can't justify the price. Maybe one day if I see a deal on them.
> 
> The tank that those blues came from was non heated as well. Should do well for you. Looks like those are some newer adult females with the little set of eggs there. They are cute when they only have a few babies originally. I love seeing them fan them like proud momma shrimp do. Lol, pester me for shrimp. I would help a Chad out with that. :biggrin:
> 
> Haha, disclaimer only applies to babies, not toddlers. It's that translucent skin that disturbs me. That and when they do commercials like those e-trade ones. Super creepy. However, there are the _small _percentage of babies that do actually make me go all googly-eyed and awwwwwwww-ish.
> 
> Yeah, I really like them, I think the first song you linked may be my favorite. Oh, Pride and Fall is another one I am enjoying. Thanks, by the way for the tons of musak. Oh and cute spaceship, alien and such.


i don't know why i didn't like them really, other than usually when somethings mainstream i have an overwhelming urge to hate it, then curb stomp it, then hate it some more.

yea babies gross me out too, so do pregnant women. i don'tn care what people say, its not beautiful, its disturbing.

You're welcome on the discs! (i have more that were left out)




chad320 said:


> Sure, I could use some pearl blues. Oh wait, I will be needing another tank for them, could you send one of those too? Fully rigged please  Oh, and when the GF finds out, could you find me another one of those too? :hihi: Just kidding, I have way too many shrimp already so ill just look at your pics if I feel the urge to see some


hahaha chad... i know the feeling. i could probably swing everything but the GF, though i heard Rich is available if you get lonely.

you know, you're supposed to train her, not the other way around!


----------



## nonconductive

i think since pulling the parva out of here and moving it to a 2.5 that its put out as many leaves in this short while as it has the whole time in my 125. it also melted a little bit but is recovering nicely.

going to do a water change tonight and possibly take pics.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> i don't know why i didn't like them really, other than usually when somethings mainstream i have an overwhelming urge to hate it, then curb stomp it, then hate it some more.


Typical of you from what I've learned. But you've got to admit just like my bad poetry, the shrimp grow on you. :biggrin:



> yea babies gross me out too, so do pregnant women. i don'tn care what people say, its not beautiful, its disturbing.


At least you get what I'm saying. But you at least aren't a girl. I'm like bred to think all babies are cute and they just creep me out most of the time. 



nonconductive said:


> i think since pulling the parva out of here and moving it to a 2.5 that its put out as many leaves in this short while as it has the whole time in my 125. it also melted a little bit but is recovering nicely.
> 
> going to do a water change tonight and possibly take pics.


Nice on the parva. LOL. That is how I remember crypts. roud:

Yay for pictures! Did you ever catch that last discus and decide on a fish?


----------



## nonconductive

yea im definately liking shrimp now thanks to you! i was looking for the berried ones last night and couldnt see them. i wonder if they lost the eggs? how long do they typically hold them for?

no, he's still in there all by his lonesome. he looks at me with sad eyes and then i feel bad. i havent decided on anything yet. i'm torn. i like some of the small rasboras but im a south american person and dont know if i could stock my main tank with something from asia. i also like pearl gouramis but theyre also asian and get too big. i'm sure itll end up being some sort of tetra per usual.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> i havent decided on anything yet. i'm torn. i like some of the small rasboras but im a south american person and dont know if i could stock my main tank with something from asia.


Funny you posted this because the thought ran through my mind and I've been wondering how you would choose a direction. Sitting here with 24 tanks currently flooded but without my interest in angelfish I honestly don't know if I'd even have one.


----------



## nonconductive

you'd have em for the weeds man.... FOR THE WEEDS...


----------



## sewingalot

Varies by shrimp, but around a month. I wouldn't be surprised if many gave birth. They looked pretty large in the egg department. If they did, it's probably one of their first times carrying as the newer ones tend to drop the first couple times around. I bet you'll see babies any day now. They are tiny little things like: _ big initially. 

If the red claws ever start breeding faster, I'll send you some of those. 

Too cute that you feel bad for the discus. Catch him and send him to your friend and I bet you won't feel bad anymore. I love rasboras, but overall I am with you on South American fish. I cant help it, but I love platy, otocinclus and cory fish the most. Then South American cichlids, especially the Jack Dempsey.

Still think a large group of these: http://www.free-pet-wallpapers.com/...s/Freshwater-fish/Black-widow-tetra-fish.html would be awesome.

And since you mentioned being torn.....I am so stuck on that song _Torn_ right now. I've only played it like 30 times in the last couple days.

Mike, 24 tanks......you are obsessed.


----------



## nonconductive

im really considering black skirts and von rios because you can get them anywhere and theyre hard to kill, and cheap. i wish i could do something like some of the different silver dollar species and black skirts but we all know what happens to plants with silver dollars.

for some reason i just cant picture you liking big ol SA cichlids. 

Torn is a good song and the video is kinda strange/depressing. wish i wouldve saw them on their last tour.

heres a track listing. cant believe that its that old already.
http://www.discogs.com/Seabound-No-Sleep-Demon/master/292790

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seabound
i will keep my eyes open for tiny bugs.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> you'd have em for the weeds man.... FOR THE WEEDS...


Naw th' weeds are for the fish I stopped having use for weeds when I got a real job.


sewingalot said:


> Mike, 24 tanks......you are obsessed.


NOT FAIR! 

10 of 'em are for growing children so that's being a responsible step parent and three more are currently quarantines so I realistically only have 11 tanks simply for the joy of it all so that's not obsessed.









and be honest how many wet boxes are you keeping?

We all know D even hides them in cabinets LOL now that's not only obsessed and hording but in denial too. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Naw th' weeds of for the fish I stopped having use for weeds when I got a real job.
> 
> We all know D even hides them in cabinets LOL now that's not only obsessed and hording but in denial too. :biggrin:


hahahahahaha that first one made me laugh.

and i only do that because i have no other options. (thanks dear!)


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> im really considering black skirts and von rios because you can get them anywhere and theyre hard to kill, and cheap. i wish i could do something like some of the different silver dollar species and black skirts but we all know what happens to plants with silver dollars.
> 
> for some reason i just cant picture you liking big ol SA cichlids.
> 
> Torn is a good song and the video is kinda strange/depressing. wish i wouldve saw them on their last tour.
> 
> heres a track listing. cant believe that its that old already.
> http://www.discogs.com/Seabound-No-Sleep-Demon/master/292790
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seabound
> i will keep my eyes open for tiny bugs.


Tried typing this already and lost the old internet connection. I'll try again and if this doesn't work, I give up.

The cliffnote version:
Von rios could be cute. Still like the idea of rummy noses, too. And aren't silver dollars just giant discus? :icon_wink

My old man had the cichlids when we met. Our first "date" was on valentines day and we stayed at his place watching his new Oscar swimming around. It was a great night. (Yeah, I'm that easy to please, lol.) I learned to really like their personalities through the years of his keeping them. After we had to put the last one down that got really sick after eating an apparently contaminated batch of live fish, I swore off them. It's heartbreaking to see a fish the size of your head and was full of spunk get ill and not recover to the point you have to end their lives.

You are right, that video is a little sad. But I still like the song, it's soothing in a sad way. Thanks for the track list.



wkndracer said:


> Naw th' weeds of for the fish I stopped having use for weeds when I got a real job.
> 
> NOT FAIR!
> 
> 10 of 'em are for growing children so that's being a responsible step parent and three more are currently quarantines so I realistically only have 11 tanks simply for the joy of it all so that's not obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and be honest how many wet boxes are you keeping?
> 
> We all know D even hides them in cabinets LOL now that's not only obsessed and hording but in denial too. :biggrin:


2 at the moment and one to be moved that was torn down a few days ago. Not feeling up to it at the moment, been under the weather for a couple days now. Maybe next week.

Lol, hides them in cabinets is true. 

11 tanks and just for the joy of it means you need an intervention (although I did get up to 12 a few years back). roud:


----------



## nonconductive

my friend gave me this cutting to try growing up top here.









took about 2 weeks for this to happen.









some other roots.










my dad brought me someold aquarium books. he was excited that one of them had a couple chapters on plants.


----------



## nonconductive

pennywort









this is a 2nd flower. the first one rotted off.


















my helper.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice man. Haven't heard from you in a week, and all of a sudden, BLAM! pics. Lol.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

tank looks real good man! what plant is that you got a cutting of?

aww! cute little helper!

is that a bow i spy on the lights?


----------



## nonconductive

lol thanks guys.

yea bob it is. i put it on there to annoy the wife :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

nice! sounds like a good plan to me! haha

we always put red noses on my dads deer mounts. he gets really mad. haha!


----------



## jkan0228

Great Pics bro! Wish my tank looked as clean as that....


----------



## nonconductive

this stuff is out of control


----------



## nonconductive

thanks jkan!

haha bob you should post a pic.


----------



## orchidman

hhaaha maybe i will sometime. youll have to remind me 

i wonder what would happen if you trimmed all those plants on top and let them regrow


----------



## cableguy69846

Wow. You have a jungle in your living room man.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Nice Christmas decoration on the fish tank, as my wife calls it. It is a jungle and nice flower too, that's what junior is doing up on the chair, was the flower still there after the photos?


----------



## nonconductive

cable, thats the only part my wife somewhat likes..

150, yea the flowers still there. he was only up there for second to look at it.


the stems and stuff arent staying.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> my friend gave me this cutting to try growing up top here.


What plant is this NonC? It's really cool. 

I love the tank, your out of water side is ballin lol, gonna start taking over the room pretty soon. 

Are you still planning on breaking this tank down? That will be really sad, I think I might shed a tear.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable, thats the only part my wife somewhat likes..


Why is that?


----------



## sewingalot

Rich, that is probably a Dracaena sp. 'palm.' And the white and green plant on the top of the tank, a dieffenbachia (dumb cane). Non-c, the first picture of your last post is great! I love the fact Oliver is in the picture, it really gives a perspective on the size of the tank (and is also adorable). Those books are awesome! Dr. Axelrod's Atla is still a fantastic book, by the way. I really think it still applies. Oh, and what did your dad and his gal think of your tank? I bet they loved it!

Off topic, after a long drive in the car yesterday, my dude loves Seabound. Just thought you'd like to know. Although, I'll say there is one phrase in one song we were both like 

On topic, this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/aquariums december 2011/DSC02396.jpg is an amazing picture. :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> What plant is this NonC? It's really cool.
> 
> I love the tank, your out of water side is ballin lol, gonna start taking over the room pretty soon.
> 
> Are you still planning on breaking this tank down? That will be really sad, I think I might shed a tear.


 
thanks rich haha. Sara would be correct on Dracaena but i have no idea on the sp..... as for tearing it down, i will answer that come april or later. right now i have no plans to, only to restock with small fish.




sewingalot said:


> Rich, that is probably a Dracaena sp. 'palm.' And the white and green plant on the top of the tank, a dieffenbachia (dumb cane). Non-c, the first picture of your last post is great! I love the fact Oliver is in the picture, it really gives a perspective on the size of the tank (and is also adorable). Those books are awesome! Dr. Axelrod's Atla is still a fantastic book, by the way. I really think it still applies. Oh, and what did your dad and his gal think of your tank? I bet they loved it!
> 
> Off topic, after a long drive in the car yesterday, my dude loves Seabound. Just thought you'd like to know. Although, I'll say there is one phrase in one song we were both like
> 
> On topic, this: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/aquariums december 2011/DSC02396.jpg is an amazing picture. :biggrin:


i always wanted that atlas. when i was a kid he bought me the mini-atlas and himself the full one.

Yes he enjoyed the aquarium, and so did his girlfriend. a good portion of their visit was spent talking about it & looking at it.

i like the fact that he has a birds nest sticking out the back of his head in that pic.


hahahahahahaha i bet i know exactly what "phrase" youre talking about..

"JC died with a......"

I've been trying to find out what in the world that sample came from.




cableguy69846 said:


> Why is that?


i really have no idea! maybe i should ask.....


----------



## sewingalot

Haha, I didn't even notice the messy hair. Mine always looks like that. :biggrin: 

That atlas is fantastic, isn't it? I found a marine one at goodwill once and bought it just for the wealth of information. Gave it to a friend of mine that has saltwater. I got to read through one of the editions of the freshwater versions and it was amazing. Really thought your dad would love the tank, who wouldn't?

And that would be the phrase. I still didn't quite believe it until I came home and googled it. Found the original information about the song and pmed it to you. What is hilarious is the fact _I_ think that is one of the best songs. I really liked it and the old man really loved the sampling overall. I was impressed with them.

By the way, for the downoi, did you ever try it in your tap water and not soft water? I've been seeing a lot of people have trouble with it melting in softer water. Let me know if you want to kill it again and I'll send you more when I move things around. It's really looking nice this time, too. :biggrin: One plant I am looking for again is ransilima rostrata (or however that is spelled). I somehow lost it all.


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Haha, I didn't even notice the messy hair. Mine always looks like that. :biggrin:
> 
> That atlas is fantastic, isn't it? I found a marine one at goodwill once and bought it just for the wealth of information. Gave it to a friend of mine that has saltwater. I got to read through one of the editions of the freshwater versions and it was amazing. Really thought your dad would love the tank, who wouldn't?
> 
> And that would be the phrase. I still didn't quite believe it until I came home and googled it. Found the original information about the song and pmed it to you. What is hilarious is the fact _I_ think that is one of the best songs. I really liked it and the old man really loved the sampling overall. I was impressed with them.
> 
> By the way, for the downoi, did you ever try it in your tap water and not soft water? I've been seeing a lot of people have trouble with it melting in softer water. Let me know if you want to kill it again and I'll send you more when I move things around. It's really looking nice this time, too. :biggrin: One plant I am looking for again is ransilima rostrata (or however that is spelled). I somehow lost it all.


the problem with my straight tap is that its softened with salt. my only option is to bypass it. im up for another round whenever you are.

downoi 2
me 0

i would send you some RR but it died off for some reason in my 125. it did well but started to get clear leaves and just never came back. i might still have some in a smaller tank.

and yea thats one of my favorites by them...


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> ............ as for tearing it down, i will answer that come april or later. right now i have no plans to, only to restock with small fish. -------------------------------
> i always wanted that atlas. when i was a kid he bought me the mini-atlas and himself the full one......


Not far! now you have me worried on the tank! but OK,,, if you can bust this one down I can drop my oldest dirt tank, the one that follows Walstad's methods. 
(I cringed when I read that act of destruction speculated on)

haha and posting it here is the Atlas on a Christmas list? LOL


nonconductive said:


> the problem with my straight tap is that its softened with salt. my only option is to bypass it. im up for another round whenever you are.
> 
> downoi 2
> me 0


Ha! sounds like me and my ratty sticks! I have more ways to kill that plant than GNC has supplements on the shelves.
Are you testing the GH on the tank? The Downoi I was sent is small but not melting in the farm tanks which like you are RO because of the salt softener.

Have to say too that I think you now have using that camera down pat because the pics always look great.


----------



## sewingalot

Nice on the water softeners. I am fortunate. I just have water that's been killing fish on water changes in the winter. But the plants do great!  Maybe I can send you some water next time and you can try matching it with Mg and Ca in one of your smaller tanks and gradually reduce it to what you normally do. Might work. Either way, I'll send you more soon. 

My RR died on me, too. It happened when I was neglecting the tanks, I suppose. I'm going to see if I can find some more and if I do, I'll share if you like.

Poor Mike melting plants up a storm.


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Poor Mike melting plants up a storm.


Yeah a storm alright, the last one was a glut induced leaf burn that was a learning experience on par with the plants melted in the summer shipping foobar. 
I'm really getting used to looking at ugly tanks here but at least I can log in and look at you're 55 and D's 125 (until he tears it down )


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Not far! now you have me worried on the tank! but OK,,, if you can bust this one down I can drop my oldest dirt tank, the one that follows Walstad's methods.
> (I cringed when I read that act of destruction speculated on)
> 
> haha and posting it here is the Atlas on a Christmas list? LOL
> 
> Ha! sounds like me and my ratty sticks! I have more ways to kill that plant than GNC has supplements on the shelves.
> Are you testing the GH on the tank? The Downoi I was sent is small but not melting in the farm tanks which like you are RO because of the salt softener.
> 
> Have to say too that I think you now have using that camera down pat because the pics always look great.


no need to worry, the only reason i would break it down would be for financial reasons, or not having the time anymore. i would get rid of the smaller ones first.

why would you break that tank down?!?! that tank is like self sustaining. and a looker to boot! dont do it! 

no i wasnt expecting the books or anything, im pretty sure it was his from back in the day.

not testing GH, but i do add barr's GH booster regularly. i should test one of these days. i actually think it might be pretty hard because of the booster, i add a decent amount, often & i do get that lovely white crap around the rim.

oh and the camera is on autofocus lol.



sewingalot said:


> Nice on the water softeners. I am fortunate. I just have water that's been killing fish on water changes in the winter. But the plants do great!  Maybe I can send you some water next time and you can try matching it with Mg and Ca in one of your smaller tanks and gradually reduce it to what you normally do. Might work. Either way, I'll send you more soon.
> 
> My RR died on me, too. It happened when I was neglecting the tanks, I suppose. I'm going to see if I can find some more and if I do, I'll share if you like.
> 
> Poor Mike melting plants up a storm.


haha believe me, having to use a softener sucks. our water is so hard it ruins everything. i think i read somewhere that Carmel indiana has some of the hardest water in the state or country, i dont remember. but it makes sense because my town is right next door, and our water is HARD.

i really dont know why mine died. it was doing great and sending out runners. then just stopped growing. now i have all that blyxa instead. (we are talking about the small grassy plant right? and not the other R one?)



wkndracer said:


> Yeah a storm alright, the last one was a glut induced leaf burn that was a learning experience on par with the plants melted in the summer shipping foobar.
> I'm really getting used to looking at ugly tanks here but at least I can log in and look at you're 55 and D's 125 (until he tears it down )


 
mike, dont act like you dont have some cool tanks! that one with the tile background, that one with the log that sticks way up out of the water, & the anubias stump tank are some of my personal favorites.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, the mini blyxa-y looking plant. It was one of my favorites, but I got lazy and didn't realize it had all died. I don't know what our water is half the time. It's been incredibly violite lately. I think the water company has different recipes or something. Some months, it's great at 6, other months it's up to 9. Seems like it flucuates with the rain. Maybe that's the reason?

Anyway, I am with you on Mike. Some of his tanks are my favorites. Such a modest person, don't you think? Isn't if funny how we are all like "I wish my tank looked that nice?" :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

i got some new fish, plants and gear this weekend.... then my car broke down yesterday. SUCK!


----------



## Bahugo

Whatcha get? 
What happened too the car?


----------



## nonconductive

got some nannacara anomala fry from my friend bradley. 2 co2 reactors, a clippard solenoid & two huge bags of plants (one of the bags was full of anubias) from another local club member.

not sure whats wrong with the car. it broke down on the wife and just got towed this morning. the electronics and everything work, it just wont turn over. sucks, its only like 4years old.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> got some nannacara anomala fry from my friend bradley. 2 co2 reactors, a clippard solenoid & two huge bags of plants (one of the bags was full of anubias) from another local club member.
> 
> not sure whats wrong with the car. it broke down on the wife and just got towed this morning. the electronics and everything work, it just wont turn over. sucks, its only like 4years old.


Sounds like the starter.


----------



## sewingalot

Hopefully the car is fixed soon and cheap! And score on the supplies.  What are your plans for the fish?


----------



## nonconductive

im hoping something cheap cable.


sara, the fish went into the GW tank for now. you cant beg for pics since you've seen everything already!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> im hoping something cheap cable.
> 
> 
> sara, the fish went into the GW tank for now. you cant beg for pics since you've seen everything already!


I hope so too. Don't let them shaft you though. I think mechanics (having gone to school to be one, I know this) try to get as much money out of people as possible. A prime example of that is when they get you to change the air filter on a car for $50 extra when you can get the filter for $10 and do it yourself in 8 seconds.


----------



## nonconductive

the sad thing is, my wife is dealing with them while im at work.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> the sad thing is, my wife is dealing with them while im at work.


Ouch. I am sure it will be OK though.


----------



## chad320

nonconductive said:


> im hoping something cheap cable.
> 
> 
> sara, the fish went into the GW tank for now. you cant beg for pics since you've seen everything already!


 I havent seen them yet!!! Soooooo, you are going to put up the pics tonight??


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> I havent seen them yet!!! Soooooo, you are going to put up the pics tonight??


haha chad. you saw them too already but i plan on uploading them tonight possibly.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Ouch. I am sure it will be OK though.


yea merry xmas to me.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> sara, the fish went into the GW tank for now. you cant beg for pics since you've seen everything already!


I can, too! I just now have more means to ask for pictures on a regular basis. :flick:

Don't know if I buy the car mechanics are always taught to you rob you, though. I have known a lot of excellent mechanics throughout the years. Our mechanic we go to has saved us a ton of money. We had a check engine light on and he told us what was wrong and how to fix it ourselves and didn't charge a dime. Hopefully, you get a great guy like that! Good luck on the car getting fixed.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> I can, too! I just now have more means to ask for pictures on a regular basis. :flick:
> 
> Don't know if I buy the car mechanics are always taught to you rob you, though. I have known a lot of excellent mechanics throughout the years. Our mechanic we go to has saved us a ton of money. We had a check engine light on and he told us what was wrong and how to fix it ourselves and didn't charge a dime. Hopefully, you get a great guy like that! Good luck on the car getting fixed.


I am not saying all of them are like that, but some are. Especially at the dealerships and those little quick lube places. The little mom and pop shops are usually the best to go to.


----------



## orchidman

so the GW tank hasnt made any progress??


----------



## nonconductive

yea its just like anything really, theres decent ones and then there are crooks. turned out the battery wasnt holding a charge. it would hold enough to run the electronics but not enough to turn it over. then after sitting for a few hours it wouldnt hold any charge.

luckily we got away with just a battery so far..........

bob the GW is alot less green but still green.


----------



## orchidman

well at least its making some progress!


----------



## nonconductive

yea bob, its just been taking forever.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea its just like anything really, theres decent ones and then there are crooks. turned out the battery wasnt holding a charge. it would hold enough to run the electronics but not enough to turn it over. then after sitting for a few hours it wouldnt hold any charge.
> 
> luckily we got away with just a battery so far..........
> 
> bob the GW is alot less green but still green.


Glad it was something easy and relatively cheap.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> yea its just like anything really, theres decent ones and then there are crooks. turned out the battery wasnt holding a charge. it would hold enough to run the electronics but not enough to turn it over. then after sitting for a few hours it wouldnt hold any charge.
> 
> luckily we got away with just a battery so far..........
> 
> bob the GW is alot less green but still green.


Isn't that exactly what I told you? Haha, I figured it was the battery as that is what our car did last year and it was as it was getting cold, too. Glad it was something cheap!

I say show me the green water. 

P.s. Still waiting on my algae water. :redface:


----------



## Bahugo

So I have been browsing through your journal trying too find something, and stumbled on these videos! Do you miss stems NonC? lol
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/?action=view&current=20100716191544.mp4
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v255/dielectric/?action=view&current=20100716191500.mp4

But, what I was searching for I didn't find...
What are these plants growing out of the top of your tank on the left side?


----------



## orchidman

woaoooaaahhhh!!! nice stems!


----------



## 150EH

Weak batteries will normally fail as soon as it starts to get really cold and the leaky tires will also go flat. I have a 2008 Chevy P/U that I hate but I take it to Valvoline for oil changes, $80 for a oil filter and 6 quarts of synthetic and that's not a bad price but I noticed the truck smoking a little at 73K and pulled the dip stick, it was a quart low and I didn't know why. I took it in for an oil change and realized the motor takes 5.5 quarts of oil but the kiddies at Valvoline think that adding an extra half quart every oil change is ok so they gave me 6 quarts every time, I got so pissed.

My Ford diesel lasted 13 years and 337K but I did the oil changes every 5K. But my Ford set up high and was easy to get under so maintenance was no problem, but I think it's always best to do what you can yourself, nobody else really does as good as you will.


----------



## nonconductive

yes rich i do miss stems.... its actually a willpower battle to keep them out. hence the emersed setups and smaller tanks haha.

the plants up top are mostly some sort of dieffenbachia, theres a few different anubias, 2 different dracaena. and one of those vine like plants that i forgot the name of.

those few scraggly stems you see in that pic are on their way out. 

150, thats exactly what happened. got a little cold and the car wouldnt start. unfortunately it was when the wife and kid were out shopping. I was actually wishing we didnt sell our second car as they had to wait for her mom to come get them and i had to bum a ride to work while it was in the shop.

dang 337,000 miles! you definately got your moneys worth out of that vehicle.

80 bucks for an oil change???

im an idiot when it comes to cars otherwise i would do more things on my own.

Thanks bob!


----------



## nonconductive

The GW tank is no longer green. It took a lot of self hand slapping & patience. i didnt think it would take this long though. i think what possibly got rid of it was i threw some stems in there to float and forgot about them.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> The GW tank is no longer green. It took a lot of self hand slapping & patience. i didnt think it would take this long though. i think what possibly got rid of it was i threw some stems in there to float and forgot about them.


That probably did do it. Hope you had a good Christmas man. Any fish related loot?


----------



## nonconductive

it was pretty good other than being sick. nothing fish related. you?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> it was pretty good other than being sick. nothing fish related. you?


Mine was good. Ate way too much as is usual and still have one dinner to go. *facepalm* Nothing fish related, but the fiancee promised me a 20 gal long for Christmas, so I guess that counts. Sorry to hear you were sick man. Hope you feel better now.


----------



## Bahugo

NonC WHERE ARE YOU ?????????????????? 

You and Sara have disappeared on me.


----------



## orchidman

bahugo said:


> nonc where are you ??????????????????
> 
> You and sara have disappeared on me.


+387547775322221110000006


----------



## nonconductive

i've been kindof immobile.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i've been kindof immobile.


Uh-oh. What happened man?


----------



## orchidman

well we've been missing ya. Hope everything's alright


----------



## chad320

Man bro, I hope you get back to normal soon. Hows the tank going? Is Oliver taking over for you while youre down?:ihihi:


----------



## Bahugo

What happened NonC? Sorry to hear


----------



## chad320

He said on CIAPE that he got a broken rib and cant move around very good. Ive had one. It sucks. I hope it feels better SOON!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks guys... yea it sucks. i cant even dress myself. the worst part is i have a cold with a bad cough and everytime i cough it feels like how i would imagine getting stabbed in the chest would feel.

125 is in bad shape. the pennywort and floaters are smothering everything. barely any light gets through. its also missing about 30 gallons of water because i cant top off. i was planning on doing maintenance last weekend before the tank got so bad, but i guess the universe had other plans.


----------



## jkan0228

Sorry to hear about that. Be sure to give us a photo when everything is well!  of course that'll take some time.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks guys... yea it sucks. i cant even dress myself. the worst part is i have a cold with a bad cough and everytime i cough it feels like how i would imagine getting stabbed in the chest would feel.
> 
> 125 is in bad shape. the pennywort and floaters are smothering everything. barely any light gets through. its also missing about 30 gallons of water because i cant top off. i was planning on doing maintenance last weekend before the tank got so bad, but i guess the universe had other plans.


Dang dude. Hope you get better soon. Broken bones suck. Especially when they lay you up like that.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks guys.



some emersed stuff














































an old pic bu i dont think i posted it in here before


----------



## cableguy69846

Looks good man. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## nonconductive

it actually wasnt as bad as i thought it was. alot of blyxa melted but theres still enough left. 

i've also decided im ordering 75 embers from rachel as soon as QT is over.


----------



## nonconductive

yep i ordered them. i cant wait.


----------



## orchidman

Yay! Can't wait to see them in the tank!


----------



## nonconductive

me too bob! i cant wait til i can muck with the tank again. with my wife being preggor big she cant help me top it off or anything. even worse carry r/o upstairs to other tanks.


----------



## Bahugo

How are your ribs doing NonC? Did the doc say how long you would be feeling it for?


----------



## nonconductive

its starting to feel better. either that or its the drugs. haha. im back at work but i still cant do much. thanks for asking, rich!


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> its starting to feel better. either that or its the drugs. haha. im back at work but i still cant do much. thanks for asking, rich!


I'm glad it is starting too feel better! Now I know you are back at work so I can come raid your snack's again lol this time I will top of your fish tanks while I am there :red_mouth.


----------



## nonconductive

lol i'll make sure to sprinkle some stool softener on the cookies!


----------



## nonconductive

picked up some new fish over the weekend. not for this tank but for a smaller one.


----------



## orchidman

what fish??


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> lol i'll make sure to sprinkle some stool softener on the cookies!


LOL! Well then make sure you leave toilet paper too. I don't know how I missed this post lol



nonconductive said:


> picked up some new fish over the weekend. not for this tank but for a smaller one.


Whatcha get??


----------



## nonconductive

i forgot what theyre called, i'll have to look when i get home. theyre cichlids though.


----------



## orchidman

cool! 

you feelin better?


----------



## zachary908

Hey, brotha! Shipped out your package this morning, I'm sending you your tracking# now. Let me know when you get the plants.

Get to feeling better, dude.


----------



## nonconductive

not my tank or pic, but thats my fish.










also got some nannacara anomala.

and a present from sara.










i'm feeling better, still hurts and cant lift anything but thanks for asking!

thanks zach, got your PM!


----------



## orchidman

Cool fish!

Glad you are feeling at least a little better!


----------



## Bahugo

Did you get a purple heart too match the fish picture? HOW CUTE NONC!!! lol Nice looking fish! 

Sweet package from Sara!!! What all did she send you!?


----------



## nonconductive

lol i didnt even notice the heart... its my friend's tank that he keeps in his daughter's room so that would explain the heart.

to be honest she sent so much stuff i would have to go home and look at it all again. it's not all for me though, it will be spread out in our local club.


----------



## nonconductive

cleaned tank over weekend and reset a 20H


----------



## orchidman

Goodjob! Let's see some pictures.


----------



## nonconductive

just need to upload them bob


----------



## orchidman

can't wait!!


----------



## nonconductive

haha stop buttering me up bob.


----------



## orchidman

Psh! If I was buttering you up, you'd know it!!lol! You couldn't resist these volleyball thighs!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cleaned tank over weekend and reset a 20H


Glad to hear that. How ya feelin now man?


----------



## nonconductive

cable, i feel a lot better but still cant move anything too heavy or sneeze without rolling on the ground in agony afterwards.


lol bob.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable, i feel a lot better but still cant move anything too heavy or sneeze without rolling on the ground in agony afterwards.
> 
> 
> lol bob.


That sucks man. How did you mess up your rib in the first place?


----------



## orchidman

I got like a bone bruise on my rib once, sneezing and laughing was killer!


----------



## nonconductive

Cable, I say its from horsing around with my son but dr says its from coughing way too hard (haha yea i know, who does that?)

Bob, i've heard a bruised rib hurts worse than a fracture but i dont know how true that is.

so i used tap water for a water change on the 125. first time its seen tap since the leak test. if everything goes ok i'll probably start cutting my r/o instead of remineralizing with gh booster or other products. i don't know why but i always acted like bypassing the softener would be a pain even though its only flicking one switch, so i dont know why i thought that considering i knew it was just moving one lever. maybe its because i hate changing my routines. EMBERS COMING TOMORROW! WOOOPIE!!

i had oliver do most of the labor on resetting a 20 high. you would have thought DJ Lance Rock and the rest of Yo Gabba gave him a million dollars worth of chocolate or something. he was that excited. he dug out the stinky sewer of a substrate with a big grin (that grew great plants for years even though it was anerobic), put the new one in and helped with all the cleanup.


----------



## orchidman

Mine wasn't that bad it only hurt when indie certain things. I'm sure yours is much worse!

I should be and RO system. I just don't have Money! Ughh

Take pics of the embers when they get in the tank!! I love embers!

Haha that's right put the cute little guy to work


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Cable, I say its from horsing around with my son but dr says its from coughing way too hard (haha yea i know, who does that?)
> 
> Bob, i've heard a bruised rib hurts worse than a fracture but i dont know how true that is.
> 
> so i used tap water for a water change on the 125. first time its seen tap since the leak test. if everything goes ok i'll probably start cutting my r/o instead of remineralizing with gh booster or other products. i don't know why but i always acted like bypassing the softener would be a pain even though its only flicking one switch, so i dont know why i thought that considering i knew it was just moving one lever. maybe its because i hate changing my routines. EMBERS COMING TOMORROW! WOOOPIE!!
> 
> i had oliver do most of the labor on resetting a 20 high. you would have thought DJ Lance Rock and the rest of Yo Gabba gave him a million dollars worth of chocolate or something. he was that excited. he dug out the stinky sewer of a substrate with a big grin (that grew great plants for years even though it was anerobic), put the new one in and helped with all the cleanup.


Coughing too hard?:confused1: Lol. Never heard of that. I am going to agree with you and say it is from horsing around with the kid.

Tap water is so much easier to deal with when it comes to water changes. I think the only way I am going to do RO water is with a reef tank or sensitive shrimp. Although, I am toying with the idea of using rain water for the tanks. But I need to set up a test tank for that first.

I can't wait till my kids are big enough to help with the tanks. You are a lucky man.:icon_smil

How is the wife doing with the pregnancy too? Or did the baby come already and I missed something?:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

she said its actually pretty commom and a lot of chest injuries that arent sports related happen that way. i dont know if she was being honest or trying to make me feel less of an idiot.

wife is still pregnant, we have a c-section scheduled for april 2nd because of the complications during the last pregnancy.

My tap water is so hard it HAS to be cut with something unless you are keeping rift lake fish or want to chisel buildup off the tank every day.

embers are on they're way, i'll definately take pics bob. and thanks rachel!

i uploaded some pics, will post in a few


----------



## nonconductive

blue pearls still going.




























emersed stuff


----------



## orchidman

Nice emersed plants!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks bob


----------



## nonconductive

good bye mess of l. repens





































it came out in one solid piece



















thats all roots (and some moss)










black water



















oliver's tool


----------



## wkndracer

WOWZA! what a mess overgrowth can become.
I don't think the Doc was 'fluffing' ya on that whole sneezing/coughing thing because it happened more than once to me during flu season so I relate to the pain. Frustrating how long it takes to heal too.

Cool shrimp pics and have to say April 1st would be better hehe? (never miss an opportunity) The day was used here to sign my first property purchase contact.LOL


----------



## nonconductive

woah! mike you're alive!

mike thats a few years worth of growth, the substrate was a stanky sewer too.


glad im not the only one with weak ribs haha (not really but you know what i mean).

my wife insisted that it would not be on april first. so were you a fool or did it work out ok?


----------



## wkndracer

everything works out one way or another LOL but yes and I still own the prop.
(understand a Mothers love protecting the child)


----------



## kwheeler91

Last year I had a cold that caused me to sneeze literally every 30 seconds. Couple times I sneezed so hard I thought I broke a rib, I could imagine it actually happening. I have broken a rib before and I feel your pain and its not easy getting people to haul buckets for you. Looks like you starting to bounce back though so hang in there  out of curiosity what did you do with all the repens?


----------



## nonconductive

glad it worked out mike!

imagine how this girl would turn out finding the gender on Halloween and being born on April Fool's day.


its definately not easy finding help from loved ones. but a few guys who are local offered to help, but i managed on my own using mostly a python and filling the buckets only partial with sand and stuff and using a dolly. oliver did all the scooping though. Thanks for the well wishes1, and the repens is growing in a bucket at the moment, took some clippings and replanted them in the 20, will keep some emersed, and ill still have 3/4's of a bucket full to get rid of.


----------



## cableguy69846

Woah. That tank was nuts. Glad you got it done though. And I never knew that about the ribs. Interesting. As for Oliver, you have another aquarist in the making man. Next thing you know, he is going to be asking for a big tank like his daddy.:biggrin: Glad to hear the wife is well, hope everything goes well for you on that front.

And, Hey Mike!


----------



## nonconductive

cable, my wife already hates the fact that he enjoys messing with stuff. he asks her atleast a couple times a week when she's going to let him set up that "little" tank in the garage. then i get yelled at like i put him up to it and that its not a little tank (75).

he likes to pull all the leaves off the plants though.


----------



## nonconductive

wife called, embers are in!


----------



## nonconductive

On its way to the garage.










powders










carbon, old eco complete (stuff is garbage basically but i can use it for the leaching KH), & old epoxy coated aquarium gravel that leaches KH when the epoxy comes off. This is where oliver came in handy again.










dirt time










oliver mixed the different kinds pretty good.




























sand, again thanks to the youngin










no that power strip doesnt live there.










just threw some stems in until i decide what i want to do and suck up some juice.


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks good! Love the emersed pics. I can only imagine how bad that smelt when I took the dirt out of my racks it smelt like my septic overflowed and the worst rotting snails gave birth too a evil stink spawn


----------



## nonconductive

thanks rich. it stunk



















smothered it..whole surface was covered


----------



## lauraleellbp

I have those same purple towels.



Just a random Important Observation. :hihi:


Tanks are looking great.

And I'm with your wife. EVERYTHING IS all your fault.


----------



## nonconductive

lol laura... its always my fault


----------



## nonconductive

last discus should be going away today



















thinking about yanking all the stuff at the top, it just shades too much. trimmed a bunch of leaves and found ugly anubias under them


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> cable, my wife already hates the fact that he enjoys messing with stuff. he asks her atleast a couple times a week when she's going to let him set up that "little" tank in the garage. then i get yelled at like i put him up to it and that its not a little tank (75).
> 
> he likes to pull all the leaves off the plants though.


Lol. Eventually she will give in though and the 75 will make it's way in the house.:biggrin:

He should grow out of that.

And the tank still looks good man.


----------



## wkndracer

lauraleellbp said:


> Tanks are looking great.
> And I'm with your wife. EVERYTHING IS all your fault.


In complete agreement roud:
Tank looks awesome and if married for more than the honeymoon period it's always the man who messes things up. 
I sure you're right because that's what my wives have always said LMAO.


nonconductive said:


> thinking about yanking all the stuff at the top, it just shades too much. trimmed a bunch of leaves and found ugly anubias under them


"found ugly anubias" Bwahahaha! sound like you reviewed one of my tanks.
This picture rocks! Surfed two forums for about 3hrs today and it's my favorite pic.

Bet when you trim the canopy (if it's a'lot removed all at once) GSA becomes a PITA because it does here. Thinning over a couple weeks seems to adjust out better but maybe that's my imagination LOL.

Enjoyed lurking through the updates! :wink:


----------



## orchidman

Haha little tank! Lol cute little helper you got there! The tank looks nice!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks guys!
laura, those purple towels came from my mom years ago and have been designated fish towels.

mike there were some "sticks" under all that dieffenbachia. thanks for the gsa advice.

cable, pulling the leaves off is better than what he used to do which was crush them into a wad.

75+ embers arrived healthy from Rachel with no DOA, 75+ embers alive in tank this morning. now i just have to get the cardinals and black neons out.

started working on tearing down some other tanks, pulled all the plants, drained some water and have 1 completely tore down. all to be moved to an emersed rack. when im done with all that i will probably redo the anubias in the 125, its too overgrown, and remove the growth up top.


----------



## orchidman

wow! sounds like lots of work to do!


----------



## nonconductive

it is alot bob, but atleast i enjoy it! and my son helps.


----------



## orchidman

yeah if you enkoy it then its good ) otherwise whats the point? good quality time with the kiddo too


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> thanks guys!
> laura, those purple towels came from my mom years ago and have been designated fish towels.
> 
> mike there were some "sticks" under all that dieffenbachia. thanks for the gsa advice.
> 
> cable, pulling the leaves off is better than what he used to do which was crush them into a wad.
> 
> 75+ embers arrived healthy from Rachel with no DOA, 75+ embers alive in tank this morning. now i just have to get the cardinals and black neons out.
> 
> started working on tearing down some other tanks, pulled all the plants, drained some water and have 1 completely tore down. all to be moved to an emersed rack. when im done with all that i will probably redo the anubias in the 125, its too overgrown, and remove the growth up top.


That is true. Now he just needs to get to the point of taking off just the bad leaves.

How come you are tearing down tanks?


----------



## nonconductive

i tried to show him which ones are bad, but theyre all bad to him. lol

they'll be set back up but not as aquariums.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i tried to show him which ones are bad, but theyre all bad to him. lol
> 
> they'll be set back up but not as aquariums.


What are you setting them up as?


----------



## orchidman

Are you gonna get some lizards from Laura?


----------



## nonconductive

emersed setups. 
no reptiles, did that a long time ago. although if my son were to want one.. :icon_roll


----------



## orchidman

Ooh fancy! How many emersed setups will you have total then? What are you gonna put in them?


----------



## nonconductive

8 so far bob, im working on a rack. 

i have alot of species, i should make a list.


----------



## orchidman

Cool


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> emersed setups.
> no reptiles, did that a long time ago. although if my son were to want one.. :icon_roll


How come you are turning them all into emersed setups?


----------



## nonconductive

less maintenance cable


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> less maintenance cable


use of a bagger attachment on the weed eater? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

haha i was thinking more along the lines of a conveyer belt attachment that lead directly to the burn pile.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> haha i was thinking more along the lines of a conveyer belt attachment that lead directly to the burn pile.


eco terrorist! green house gasser!
conveyer belt attachment that leads directly to the mulch bin then you generate more substrate material :tongue:


----------



## zachary908

Nice!!! I can't wait to see the new emersed set ups, Damon! I think you've already got all of my cool plants, but if you ever need some more plants let me know. 

We could do some trading when your stuff gets growing good!


----------



## Bahugo

Looking forward too see what you do with it all NonC!


----------



## nonconductive

Haha Mike... FIRE FIRE FIRE


Zach, I'll definately be up for some swapping in a little bit


It'll just be some shelves with lights and empty tanks Rich!


----------



## nonconductive

what would be a good fish to compliment the ember tetras? any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## nonconductive

moved the emerald eyes and redlines in the 125.


----------



## nonconductive

wife just called, red claws made it safe and sound.... thanks CT!!


----------



## msjinkzd

where are the ember pics


----------



## nonconductive

theyre coming, punk rawk grrl!


----------



## nonconductive

these will be the first and last pictures of the ember tetras as they are impossible to photograph anything other than a blur.


----------



## orchidman

Cool!!!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## SkyGrl

looks great!!! 

jealous!


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice fish man.:fish:


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks lurker & cable.....

lurker how about bringing that nikon over haha

long finned schultz


















emersed rack in progress


----------



## msjinkzd

aren't they a pain to photograph? LOL

 that tank is so pretty


----------



## nonconductive

i tried for over an hour last night, and all i ended up with was shrimp pics. lol


----------



## msjinkzd

trust me, i understand! Thanks for trying


----------



## nonconductive

i bet if i had them in a small tank i could get some but they like to swim the 6ft length back and forth, and pretty fast i might add.


----------



## msjinkzd

they are in heaven!

For the record, even in a small tank they are a challenge to photograph.


----------



## nonconductive

ok good, atleast its not just my lack of skills then.


----------



## nonconductive

when i checked on them before work this morning it seemed like 2 of them were having a pinch war.


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice rack, Non-C........:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

36d


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> 36d


ROFL!!! Where is the "Like" button when you need it?:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

lol... it actually is a 36. not sure about the "cup size"


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol... it actually is a 36. not sure about the "cup size"


Lol. Where is the shelving from?


----------



## nonconductive

i dunno, ive had it forever. it used to store all my boom boom boom vinyl back when i had a life and played out.

Hardcore Chicago you PMFers.... boom boom boom boom


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i dunno, ive had it forever. it used to store all my boom boom boom vinyl back when i had a life and played out.


Lol.

What does the wife say about the rack?


----------



## nonconductive

nothing because its in a closet in the man room (which im losing). and there's no water in them. haha


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nothing because its in a closet in the man room (which im losing). and there's no water in them. haha


Lol. How are you losing your man room?


----------



## nonconductive

bun in the oven.


----------



## nonconductive

what she doesnt realize yet, is that the man room will spread its wings and encompass the whole house at that point.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> bun in the oven.


Got ya.



nonconductive said:


> what she doesnt realize yet, is that the man room will spread its wings and encompass the whole house at that point.


Lol. Good luck man.


----------



## Bahugo

I like the rack! What all do you have growing in there?? The new fish look great in the tank NonC. You should let the hydrocotyle creap out of the emersed tubs and start taking over the closet then say "Pretty sure I should start expanding, the closet is becoming overgrown" lol


----------



## nonconductive

thanks rich! i could haha but my kid would just pluck all the leaves off of it. ill get a list one of these days.


----------



## xenxes

Very nice, I want a big rack  (shrimp rack).


----------



## nonconductive

just buy a shelving unit and buy the tanks as you go along


----------



## madness

nonconductive said:


> bun in the oven.


You being pregnant is definite grounds for losing the 'man room.'

But you probably meant that the wife is pregnant. 

Congratulations, BTW.


----------



## 150EH

That was a nice rack and I don't know how you guys get away with that much fish/plant stuff in the house my wife seems to hate it, not that it stops me.

This is my favorite argument: It's so dry in the house over the winter, I think we need a humidifier. Yeah right, the 150 alone looses 5 to 7 gallons a week so it can't be dry.

Congratulations! you and your wife are going to have another? She will most likely spread her wings and boot your @$$ out to the garage or shed, after you turn 40 or so we all start looking for a nice house with lots of out buildings.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks! it'll be number 2


i didnt say MY oven lol. i dont think i have one.


----------



## nonconductive

150, my tank loses about 5 gallons every 3 days because of the open top. and if you didnt notice that rack is in a closet lol. the shelf was in there already and i secretly cleared it off over a couple weeks and slowly added light and tanks, then one day she said "wtf is that?" and that was the end of it because theyre not set up as aquariums.

my wife says she hates it but occasionaly i find her staring into the 125. and then when i ask her what she's looking at her usual reply is "that *&^*%&% swamp you have my living room". i can tell when she wants something because she will act genuinly interested to get me in a good mood.


----------



## nonconductive

nevermind


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nevermind


----------



## msjinkzd

love the new thread title, lol. When did that happen? A gal gets busy for just a few days and everything changes!


----------



## lauraleellbp

> "that *&^*%&% swamp you have my living room"


Sure sounds like a mating call to me.

You sure she's not already planning NonC III???


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


>


it was nothing cable, just me in a foul mood.



msjinkzd said:


> love the new thread title, lol. When did that happen? A gal gets busy for just a few days and everything changes!


haha rachel. i changed it the other day. all embers are doing well and survived the anubias tear down.



lauraleellbp said:


> Sure sounds like a mating call to me.
> 
> You sure she's not already planning NonC III???


 
haha she better not be. and if thats a mating call i sure dont know what kind of species it would attract, cuz it aint me.


----------



## kwheeler91

I love ember tetras. Tough little fish. Be careful if you ever try to net um they like to have little heart attacks and lay on their side if the start to get stressed out too much, and it dont take much at all.

Congratz on the baby btw, and dont let a wife get a good hobbyist down


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> it was nothing cable, just me in a foul mood.
> 
> 
> 
> haha rachel. i changed it the other day. all embers are doing well and survived the anubias tear down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha she better not be. and if thats a mating call i sure dont know what kind of species it would attract, cuz it aint me.


Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

kwheeler91 said:


> I love ember tetras. Tough little fish. Be careful if you ever try to net um they like to have little heart attacks and lay on their side if the start to get stressed out too much, and it dont take much at all.
> 
> Congratz on the baby btw, and dont let a wife get a good hobbyist down


thanks! sometimes its hard working for the (wo)man.

Rachel warned me about the embers when she shipped them, so i was expecting most of them to do that when i added them to the tank but suprisingly only a couple did.... and no one did when i was chasing the other tetras, i was suprised then too.

its so awesome to feed them, all 75+ swarm like little piranhas. the emerald eyes and red lines fit right in with them.


----------



## nonconductive

somedays these guys are unbelievably blue, other days they are almost white.


----------



## msjinkzd

p.s. you know allt hat anubias you have in buckets, I do take trades


----------



## nonconductive

haha rachel last night i did some major pruning on the bucket o nana & petite. its down to about half a bucket now.


----------



## nonconductive

*The great anubias tear down*






































there was so much mulm trapped in there, it had to be done.


----------



## msjinkzd

that is a big job!


----------



## nonconductive

I was sad tearing it out, thats like a years worth of growth that attached itself. some of them took some force to actually remove from the wood.

i also found about 30 thumbtacks laying in the sand. haha


----------



## chad320

Man, thats huge!!! I was probably shocking to have it all out. Are you just resetting it?


----------



## nonconductive

yea chad, just cleaning out the anubias because there was so much mulm and debris trapped in the roots and stuff. it was time.


----------



## chad320

Did you find anything that you had forgotten that you had?


----------



## wkndracer

chad320 said:


> Did you find anything that you had forgotten that you had?


Jimmie Hoffa


----------



## chad320

:hihi:


----------



## kwheeler91

Are you planning on any other schools of fish?


----------



## nonconductive

chad320 said:


> Did you find anything that you had forgotten that you had?





wkndracer said:


> Jimmie Hoffa


i found some parva and MQ that was living under a pile of anubias. The crown of a giant sword i cut out a year ago is still there, and alive.

shhhh mike he's in soldier field.



kwheeler91 said:


> Are you planning on any other schools of fish?


embers will be the main ones, may add some more emerald eyes & red lines if Rachel has them when she's here for ACA. (Rachel i could meet up with you before hand! but its still a ways off so...) also probaby pygmy cories.


----------



## nonconductive

all the dumbcane and emersed anubias living in a bucket full of water and rocks.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm very saddened too see the anubias broken down  Are you putting it back up (you said you were restarting it) or going too rearrange it all?


----------



## nonconductive

It just needed a good cleaning. i shouldve done it before i got the embers but.... itll pretty much look the same when im done.


----------



## cableguy69846

That's a lot of anubias.:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

yea you shouldve seen them all. theres actually alot more than what it looks like when theyre all spread out on the floor.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea you shouldve seen them all. theres actually alot more than what it looks like when theyre all spread out on the floor.


Are you putting it all back in, or are you going to put some of it back and let it grow in again?


----------



## nonconductive

some emrsed stuffssss


----------



## BlueJack

This tank is awesome!!


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Are you putting it all back in, or are you going to put some of it back and let it grow in again?


ill probably be letting it grow out some. i like seeing the wood -wink wink-


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> ill probably be letting it grow out some. i like seeing the wood -wink wink-


ROFL!!!

Do you still have my addy? I need some smaller anubias for a pleco tank.:biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

Non-c, I love the new title. 

Your tank and progress with the emersed setups are gorgeous. What made you decide to go to emersed setups? For the win!


----------



## nonconductive

BlueJack said:


> This tank is awesome!!


thanks! yours is too btw



cableguy69846 said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> Do you still have my addy? I need some smaller anubias for a pleco tank.:biggrin:


haha you'll have to get in line behind mike & rachel.



sewingalot said:


> Non-c, I love the new title.
> 
> Your tank and progress with the emersed setups are gorgeous. What made you decide to go to emersed setups? For the win!


haha thanks sara! because i can satisfy my collectoris without the headache of aquarium maintenance and i want to keep plants local to share within our club. sadly on one of the rubbermaid bins the rubber band busted and the plastic peeled off an end and alot of stuff dried out. I'm moving them all to actual tanks with no more than 2 species per tank. i have room for 7 more tanks on this rack, then on to another. currently 7 tanks on the rack and a few shallow rubbermaid bins and misc containers.


----------



## sewingalot

If there were any of the plants I sent you that dried out, I'll send more if I have them. Trade for a few pieces of anubias? I need some for a friend. Put me on the list, please. And for the record *RACHEL IS AWESOME*


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> haha you'll have to get in line behind mike & rachel.


*Gets in line*


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> If there were any of the plants I sent you that dried out, I'll send more if I have them. Trade for a few pieces of anubias? I need some for a friend. Put me on the list, please. And for the record *RACHEL IS AWESOME*


sadly big red & palustris was in there, so was my diodia from zach. i still owe you for those, i havent forgotten. just been hectic around the house and work lately.

im hoping that a couple people i shared it (big red & pal) with still have it. i know Fani probably has it growing good.

noted , cable


----------



## sewingalot

I'll be able to send you both probably by next week. Remind me. You don't owe me, that was to help you guys out.  (But I do want moved up in that line for the anubias as mine is for a good cause. )


----------



## wkndracer

:icon_cool he 'members Mikie :biggrin:

fabled anubias killer of the south


----------



## nonconductive

no i still owe you for the stuff you sent before that. it was for me personally.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> :icon_cool he 'members Mikie :biggrin:
> 
> fabled anubias killer of the south


mikie likes it!


----------



## nonconductive

this is the tank as of last night with only broadleaf pretty much


----------



## cableguy69846

It looks so bare. Now the wife can't say anything about the swamp any more.:hihi:

Lol @ Mike.


----------



## nonconductive

yea im keeping the plants up top out. ironically thats the only part the ol wife somewhat liked.


----------



## chad320

Haha, shes going to think you cut them out because she liked them  It does look great thinned out a bit. Do you have other changes coming as well?


----------



## nonconductive

haha chad, i know she's already thinking that. 

no more changes really i guess, just an easy peasy tank for the long haul.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> no i still owe you for the stuff you sent before that. it was for me personally.


The baby quilt? It was a present not for you, so there! :tongue: I must say, this is the best the tank has looked. I wasn't pro-changing but now I <3 it.


----------



## Bahugo

I agree with Sara. I didn't know what too expect when everything was back up and running but it looks amazing NonC


----------



## msjinkzd

i knew it woudl be sexy, just saying. NonC has great taste. He should really send all the excess anubias to ME


----------



## orchidman

Agreed! Not that you can see the scape it looks even better!


----------



## sketch804

GREAT LOOKING TANK! from start til now! I love the way you use immersed growth along with underwater stuff! and even though you redid the anibus' it still is looking awesome! I looked through numerous pages and was just blown away the whole time!


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> The baby quilt? It was a present not for you, so there! :tongue: I must say, this is the best the tank has looked. I wasn't pro-changing but now I <3 it.


no you sent me stuff before that! i know the quilt was a present, oliver loves his and im sure the baby will like the dresden design thing, i know my wife does and she thinks it was very thoughtful that you spent time to not only sew it but to research the design.



Bahugo said:


> I agree with Sara. I didn't know what too expect when everything was back up and running but it looks amazing NonC


thanks rich but would you expect anything other than big hard objects from me?



msjinkzd said:


> i knew it woudl be sexy, just saying. NonC has great taste. He should really send all the excess anubias to ME


haha thanks rachel. i was glad to give your fish a happy home. i hope they live a long long time! I didnt touch the anubias last night, instead i set up 2 more emersed tanks. Will see what i have left this weekend, but it probably wont be as much as you're hoping.



orchidman said:


> Agreed! Not that you can see the scape it looks even better!


thanks bob! yea before it was kind of a big blob.



sketch804 said:


> GREAT LOOKING TANK! from start til now! I love the way you use immersed growth along with underwater stuff! and even though you redid the anibus' it still is looking awesome! I looked through numerous pages and was just blown away the whole time!


wow thanks! that really means alot! sometimes i wonder if it looks like crap and people are just being nice lol


----------



## sketch804

hehe of coarse anytime! And I assure you I am not just being 'nice' haha..i am sort of crucial when it comes to judging other peoples and my work for that matter. Not to say i don't see beauty in all but..I love it when it is not just plants in a tank but a real true AQUASCAPE! Well i do have just one question (for now), do you have the emmersed plants growing outa your tank in a pot or do you just attach them to the driftwood at the top of your tank?? Really it is an innovative design you have! It reminds me of mr. Amano's personal 500+gallon tank in his house that was recently photographed..submerged and emmersed growth all tied into one..helps make the natural feel stand out more! I applaud people that think outside the box of what we call 'normal' planted tanks! Not that i can say much with my tank because i fall into the norm with that, but its very refreshing to see something different! So also whats your main way you keep algae at bay with all those slow growing anibus'? GSA must be an anibus' worst enemy! Seems almost all of my aniubs' have some GSA on them and it gets very annoying..


----------



## 150EH

Your tank always look so nice and clean and I never see a speck of algae. Except the green water tank!


----------



## sewingalot

Non-c, drop everyone else in line and send the plants to Rachel! She remembers these things when you buy from her. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sketch804 said:


> hehe of coarse anytime! And I assure you I am not just being 'nice' haha..i am sort of crucial when it comes to judging other peoples and my work for that matter. Not to say i don't see beauty in all but..I love it when it is not just plants in a tank but a real true AQUASCAPE! Well i do have just one question (for now), do you have the emmersed plants growing outa your tank in a pot or do you just attach them to the driftwood at the top of your tank?? Really it is an innovative design you have! It reminds me of mr. Amano's personal 500+gallon tank in his house that was recently photographed..submerged and emmersed growth all tied into one..helps make the natural feel stand out more! I applaud people that think outside the box of what we call 'normal' planted tanks! Not that i can say much with my tank because i fall into the norm with that, but its very refreshing to see something different! So also whats your main way you keep algae at bay with all those slow growing anibus'? GSA must be an anibus' worst enemy! Seems almost all of my aniubs' have some GSA on them and it gets very annoying..


thanks! the plants were all attached to the driftwood, and i stole the idea from the riparium people. unfortunately i dont want to drop my water level or raise my lights any higher so i yanked all the stuff up top out. it shaded alot and was pressing on and growing around my light.

the anubias were pretty shaded so i think that helped keep the algae off (and made for a lot of yucky leaves), also the emmersed plants were sucking up alot of excess ferts so im sure that helped. they do get a couple bba tufts every couple months, but excel takes care of it.

also thanks for amano comparison, but im nowhere near that. people like houseofcards and others are way more suited for that comparison. i just work with what i have and hope it looks ok.



150EH said:


> Your tank always look so nice and clean and I never see a speck of algae. Except the green water tank!


thanks 150, but you're not looking hard enough!

haha the GW tank is no longer green.



sewingalot said:


> Non-c, drop everyone else in line and send the plants to Rachel! She remembers these things when you buy from her. :hihi:


i wish! i would totally trade but i think she is hoping for more than i will have left after using some of the bucket. maybe by the time ACA is here we can work something out. I can't skip out on mike because he has been super nice to me, with the blyxa, camera & all.

Rachel, you're coming over when you're here!


----------



## wkndracer

sewingalot said:


> Non-c, drop everyone else in line and send the plants to Rachel! She remembers these things when you buy from her. :hihi:


:icon_sad: how rude! I never woulda thunk it









say what you like but you're still my favorite non related :wink:


----------



## Jeff5614

I like it. Especially that larger piece of driftwood on the left with all of the anubias.


----------



## msjinkzd

just let me know when to stop by! 

No pressure, just do keep me in mind if you have easy plants like anubias in the future. They are GREAT for my qt tanks (I superglue them to ceramic rings so I can move them around to clean, bu tthey still give security to the fish in a tank without any substrate or real decor).


----------



## lauraleellbp

I'm a little on the fence, but I THINK this is my favorite "do" thus far. :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> :icon_sad: how rude! I never woulda thunk it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say what you like but you're still my favorite non related :wink:


awww i thought i was your favorite



Jeff5614 said:


> I like it. Especially that larger piece of driftwood on the left with all of the anubias.


Thanks Jeff! you know your tank is one of my favorites!

that stump on the left is the only constant. if i were to move there'd be mud everywhere.



msjinkzd said:


> just let me know when to stop by!
> 
> No pressure, just do keep me in mind if you have easy plants like anubias in the future. They are GREAT for my qt tanks (I superglue them to ceramic rings so I can move them around to clean, bu tthey still give security to the fish in a tank without any substrate or real decor).


will do Rachel! im pretty far out from the action though, maybe 30-45 minutes from down town.



lauraleellbp said:


> I'm a little on the fence, but I THINK this is my favorite "do" thus far. :thumbsup:


thanks! 

well dont think too hard laura, and i hope that fence isnt sharp.


----------



## sewingalot

wkndracer said:


> :icon_sad: how rude! I never woulda thunk it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say what you like but you're still my favorite non related :wink:


I figured that comment would pull you from hiding. :icon_mrgr:icon_cool



nonconductive said:


> awww i thought i was your favorite


Don't worry, one more jab from me and he will probably feel that way about you, kiddo. (I said in my biddiest, old lady finger pricked too many times voice possible.)


----------



## nonconductive

i picture that voice as granny


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, I do sound like a 90 year old country lady. Must be from being raised with a 90 year old country lady. :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

you know the other day i caught a little twang in voice, just from living here for the time i have... i immediately put an end to it and returned to my accent-less chicago tone.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> you know the other day i caught a little twang in voice, just from living here for the time i have... i immediately put an end to it and returned to my accent-less chicago tone.


I lol'd at this.


----------



## wkndracer

Don't worry D, every State has to have a favorite to give it redeeming value, that's specially true of the Northern States :hihi:

Sara's my favorite non related in the State of Disrepair :wink:
Every DIY type loves a good challenge LMAO


----------



## nonconductive

funny... but not funny haha!


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Don't worry D, every State has to have a favorite to give it redeeming value, that's specially true of the Northern States :hihi:
> 
> Sara's my favorite non related in the State of Disrepair :wink:
> Every DIY type loves a good challenge LMAO


hah so im your favorite yank!


----------



## wkndracer

that works for me!


----------



## Bahugo

Happy Valentines day darlin'


----------



## nonconductive

haha what'd you get me? i don't put out unless i get fed.


----------



## 150EH

nonconductive said:


> haha what'd you get me? i don't put out unless i get fed.


It's to the left, you know that old line about a hamburger.


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> haha what'd you get me? i don't put out unless i get fed.


A dozen dandelions that are already blown away! :tongue:


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> It's to the left, you know that old line about a hamburger.


hahaha



Bahugo said:


> A dozen dandelions that are already blown away! :tongue:


how poetic, much like our love.


----------



## msjinkzd

*shakes head*

you guys are silly!


----------



## ibmikmaq

I thought it was two dollar Tuesday at KFC! Two pieces, fries and coleslaw for two bucks! Beautiful valentines dinner!


----------



## nonconductive

finger licking good!


Rachel, you know you love us


----------



## 150EH

We went out to eat and the place had ran out of food by 7 pm. so we went to the grocery store for Valentines Day dinner and got what ever we wanted, I had Ben & Jerry's Pistachio Pistachio and a Cherry Coke, only to feel sick this morning.


----------



## msjinkzd

nonconductive said:


> finger licking good!
> 
> 
> Rachel, you know you love us


Yup!


----------



## nonconductive

Ran out of food? was it a small place?

The ice cream dinner sounds like what my wifes been eating for the past month.


----------



## bigd603

idontknow said:


> I really like those 2 pieces on the left side. But don't care much for the one on the right. Good start though


I actually like the one on the right, the lower branch will make a great place for some moss


----------



## nonconductive

BigD, that one was removed along time ago, like right after i set it up. You must be in the very beginning of the thread!


----------



## nonconductive

so the other day i found 2 red claws duking it out and came back a little later to find one dead, the loser apparently. stinks. 

its also been a few weeks since ive been mixing tap with r/o instead of using gh booster, and it seems like growth has never been better but it could also be the emergent growth isnt stealing everything since i removed most of it.

and mikey was right, GSA & GDA. if things dont settle down, i may add some of the dieffenbachia back in.


----------



## cableguy69846

What ratio are you mixing tap and RO water to?


----------



## nonconductive

somewhere around 50/50


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> somewhere around 50/50


Got ya. Everything should calm down. Just give it a minute.:thumbsup:


----------



## sewingalot

Sorry about the shrimp. If my babies grow up to be cowboys, I'll send a bunch to you in the spring.



nonconductive said:


> ]
> and mikey was right, GSA & GDA. if things dont settle down, i may add some of the dieffenbachia back in.


Remember how you said you still owed me? Scrap algae off glass and send it to MEEEEEE! Seriously, dude. I am needing more samples of both from more sources to work on either proving or disproving a theory of mine. Please? I'll send you algae art! :redface:


----------



## nonconductive

haha sara takes payments in algae. yes ill send some!

do your redclaws dig? i keep finding these pits dug everywhere and thats the only thing it could be. something made a cave/tunnel under one of the stumps and im thinking its that huge males turf.


----------



## sewingalot

Yup and amazon gift cards. LOL!

Yes, they do, especially when they find a home of their own. In my better half of the coconut shell, there is a small opening about the size of a quarter. The female went inside of the shell and was flipping turface out of the opening. Sometimes she makes a _door _and hides in there or piles a bunch of turface when she comes out to lurk to keep out intruders. It's really funny. I'll try to get a picture of her hiding in the cave for you.


----------



## nonconductive

Well that explains it then! I just hope they don't dig far enough to reach the stink layer. Thats kind of cute that she tries to disguise it while she's out ripping off the hands of the males, errr i mean playing.


----------



## msjinkzd

the stink layer...LMAO


----------



## doncityz

nonconductive said:


> this is the tank as of last night with only broadleaf pretty much


It's really purty. But what are those pothos doing up there?


----------



## nonconductive

msjinkzd said:


> the stink layer...LMAO


well it does stink something pretty fierce.



doncityz said:


> It's really purty. But what are those pothos doing up there?


growing!

heres what it looked like before i yanked it all out


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> Well that explains it then! I just hope they don't dig far enough to reach the stink layer. Thats kind of cute that she tries to disguise it while she's out ripping off the hands of the males, errr i mean playing.


I did pull up the coconut shell and  off the female just to find out. I does look like she has dug into the stink layer a bit and made a tunnel to lay it. Probably feels nice and slimy/cool on her belly. It's not too deep, just the surface is removed of turface. I also saw about 12 babies with her, so I put it back quickly. Hopefully I didn't squish any of the younguns.


----------



## 150EH

Payment in algae!!!!!! then I have hit the lottery as I am the self proclaimed king of algae.


----------



## nonconductive

ya that what ive found, little pits everywhere. slightly annoying, oh well though.


haha 150.

RRF









Kompakt









125 as is









Spent this saturday working on our group's project. Finally got it planted and filled with water.


----------



## 150EH

Looking good, I like the way the RRF puts out the little red tail that un-curls a new leaf, I've never had those in my tank before but would like to try them one day.


----------



## cableguy69846

The tank looks good, like always man.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, that looks great D! On the last shot, is that coffeefolia on the right? And I think this last FTS is missing one little circus midget???:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

looks awesome


----------



## nonconductive

150, it seems a tad more finicky than other floaters.


Chad, it looks like coffeelia in the pic, but in person you can tell its just barteri broad leaf. The boy was preoccupied with something at the time haha.

thanks bob and cable.


----------



## sewingalot

Looking great, but you know I'm your #1 fan.  How are the red claws treating you?


----------



## nonconductive

The Nonconductive Fan Club...


Other than the fact they have an elaborate tunnel system under my driftwood, I only see them when the lights are off, i never see more than 2 at a time , and theyre always chasing each other, they're great! 

i actually do like them ALOT and dont mind the digging but theyre pretty violent towards each other. Are they always like that?

I really am hoping theyre not picking off my embers in the middle of the night.


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks awesome NoNC. Still weird not seeing all the overgrowth on the top, but it makes the tank look so much longer for some reason (probably just me lol)


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks rich! i might be putting more back in.


----------



## oscarsx

It's taking forever for me to follow this thread... 

what page are the updates w/ pictures!? haha


----------



## lauraleellbp

> what page are the updates w/ pictures!?


GREAT QUESTION!!!! I think we should move this thread somewhere else due to lack of pictures. Can't belong in the PHOTO journals forum!!

Then we should keep moving it each time NonC finds it again...

That could be fun! Whatddya say, Sara?



nonconductive said:


> The Nonconductive Fan Club...


I had to read that three times. I kept reading "Nonconclusive Fan Club" and felt like I was missing a joke.

IDK what the Nonconclusive Fan Club is, but it sounds fun- can I join?


----------



## nonconductive

oscarsx said:


> It's taking forever for me to follow this thread...
> 
> what page are the updates w/ pictures!? haha


thats a good question lol. but unlike what laura would like you to believe, there are actual photographs hidden between the banter.



lauraleellbp said:


> GREAT QUESTION!!!! I think we should move this thread somewhere else due to lack of pictures. Can't belong in the PHOTO journals forum!!
> 
> Then we should keep moving it each time NonC finds it again...
> 
> That could be fun! Whatddya say, Sara?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to read that three times. I kept reading "Nonconclusive Fan Club" and felt like I was missing a joke.
> 
> IDK what the Nonconclusive Fan Club is, but it sounds fun- can I join?


hahhaha that would be too funny. but wouldnt i be able to find it through my control panel? 

the nonconclusive fanclub is for people who aren't quite inconclusive.

the initiation rites are horrible though.


----------



## orchidman

Nonconflusive fan club -ahahahahahahahaahaha that's a good one! Count me in.


----------



## sewingalot

Pssttt....Laura and D, check out the new signature.




nonconductive said:


> The Nonconductive Fan Club...
> 
> 
> Other than the fact they have an elaborate tunnel system under my driftwood, I only see them when the lights are off, i never see more than 2 at a time , and theyre always chasing each other, they're great!
> 
> i actually do like them ALOT and dont mind the digging but theyre pretty violent towards each other. Are they always like that?
> 
> I really am hoping theyre not picking off my embers in the middle of the night.


The males can get a little aggressive at times and the females get violent during breeding. Arms are often detached seen flying across the tank. :help: But seriously, I just found an otherwise healthy shrimp dead shortly after a territory battle ensued. Generally, the fighting happens when another male is trying to become the alpha-shrimp. The dominant male gets the other to back down and goes back to ruling, the lesser male doesn't back down and a fight breaks out until one looses. The looser either accepts their position in the hierarchy or they continue to fight to the death. These guys like to have a Harem of females to themselves and don't like to share. 

At least, this has been my experience. I am not sure if they are after your fish or not. I have noticed a decline suddenly in my otos. I am not sure if it is my water parameters still or if they are being picked off. So far, the fish seem to fight back when prodded.


----------



## nonconductive

hahahah nice sig!

so can i be a fan of myself? or would that be too weird.

thanks for info, i have a feeling my alpha is a big bully. i havent noticed any attempts to take down fish, but i also don't sit and stare at the tank when the lights are off. maybe thats what i will do this saturday night. and while im sitting there i can wonder where my life has gone and what wrong turn did i take to lead me to this point...... of staring into a dark aquarium, by myself, alone, on saturday night, hoping my fish are ok.

im probably being paranoid, because they just walk right over the bristlenose and corys....


----------



## nonconductive

Kinda scary, we all had to go to our "safe place". It was more organized when i was in school....


----------



## lauraleellbp

Yet Another Reason to Move to Florida- fewer tornadoes here.

Hope no one gets hurt!


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha nice sig laura!

fewer tornadoes but more hurricanes!

no one here got hurt besides the lady that fell down the steps.


----------



## Chlorophile

Okay so there aren't any photos?
Just a giant convo?

How did sara wreck it, I can't read 213 pages lol!


----------



## nonconductive

theres tons of photos! start at the end and work your way back haha

oh and sara didnt really wreck it.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> hahahah nice sig!
> 
> so can i be a fan of myself? or would that be too weird.
> 
> thanks for info, i have a feeling my alpha is a big bully. i havent noticed any attempts to take down fish, but i also don't sit and stare at the tank when the lights are off. maybe thats what i will do this saturday night. and while im sitting there i can wonder where my life has gone and what wrong turn did i take to lead me to this point...... of staring into a dark aquarium, by myself, alone, on saturday night, hoping my fish are ok.
> 
> im probably being paranoid, because they just walk right over the bristlenose and corys....


You can be whatever you set your mind too. LOL And sure, why not? It's your fan club. Maybe you are a fan of yourself.

Sniff, you are now like the rest of us suburbia dreamers. Remembering when a weekend night was full of promise, excitement and all kinds of intrigue. Now you just wonder what happened to get you here sitting in front of a tank thinking _"where do I go from here?_" Just don't look in the mirror on the weekends when you are stuck at home alone. That's when wrinkles look their worst. :icon_neut

I did find a link here: http://www.petshrimp.com/redclawmacro.php that basically says Red claws aren't normally predatory, but will eat fish if they have the opportunity. Third paragraph up from the bottom. I do notice my shrimp love to lounge on the java fern leaves with their claws hanging in the water just clipping away when anything of interest floats by. 

By the way, did you notice these shrimp are said to be are extremely popular in Deutschland?


----------



## Bahugo

You still out there nonC?


----------



## jkan0228

He's currently in Deep Space so it'll be some time before this message reaches him :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> You can be whatever you set your mind too. LOL And sure, why not? It's your fan club. Maybe you are a fan of yourself.
> 
> Sniff, you are now like the rest of us suburbia dreamers. Remembering when a weekend night was full of promise, excitement and all kinds of intrigue. Now you just wonder what happened to get you here sitting in front of a tank thinking _"where do I go from here?_" Just don't look in the mirror on the weekends when you are stuck at home alone. That's when wrinkles look their worst. :icon_neut
> 
> I did find a link here: http://www.petshrimp.com/redclawmacro.php that basically says Red claws aren't normally predatory, but will eat fish if they have the opportunity. Third paragraph up from the bottom. I do notice my shrimp love to lounge on the java fern leaves with their claws hanging in the water just clipping away when anything of interest floats by.
> 
> By the way, did you notice these shrimp are said to be are extremely popular in Deutschland?


Germany <3 that makes them even better. so the red claw bands do mean something then.

Thanks for the link. I have noticed them hanging out in the woods sort of face down with their claws hanging in the current. They also blend in with the wood pretty well which is why i dont see them often.







Bahugo said:


> You still out there nonC?


I've been avoiding this place because I'm sick of reading propaganda spewed by people still living in the 50's.

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS.




jkan0228 said:


> He's currently in Deep Space so it'll be some time before this message reaches him :hihi:


hah. i only wish.

...........

Tank is doing great. BBA has perked up since i messed with everything, but h202 has been getting rid of it rather well.

only a couple more weeks until i have a 3rd boss at home (and 2 at work)


----------



## nonconductive

ahhh the ignore feature is a wonderful tool.


----------



## Bahugo

We miss you NonC  I wanted too make sure all was well on your side, last time I heard from you was right after those tornado's went through


----------



## lauraleellbp

NonC doesn't even know it yet, but a tornado lifted his house (tank and all- managed to not even spill anything!) and he's now posting from Oz a la The Truman Show.


----------



## nonconductive

Bahugo said:


> We miss you NonC  I wanted too make sure all was well on your side, last time I heard from you was right after those tornado's went through


Thanks rich. you know my dept's 'safe place' is in a hallway with windows on both ends.



lauraleellbp said:


> NonC doesn't even know it yet, but a tornado lifted his house (tank and all- managed to not even spill anything!) and he's now posting from Oz a la The Truman Show.


i thought that was all a dream!


..............

on a more serious note, the cat my wife dropped at the shelter, that i went and saved is having some serious medical issues with her liver and will possibly have to be put down soon. its really friggen depressing.


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> ahhh the ignore feature is a wonderful tool.


Great right? It's a tool to eliminate tools. And if you don't respond to any of my posts, I'll know why. :hihi:



nonconductive said:


> on a more serious note, the cat my wife dropped at the shelter, that i went and saved is having some serious medical issues with her liver and will possibly have to be put down soon. its really friggen depressing.


This is so sad! Hang in there, kiddo! I think you were supposed to save the kitty just for this reason alone. To give her love and comfort when she needs it the most. I hope the medicine you got her helps turn things around for your bucket of fur.


----------



## DerekFF

sewingalot said:


> Great right? It's a tool to eliminate tools. And if you don't respond to any of my posts, I'll know why.


Haha. That made me giggle


Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

Did someone say something?








DerekFF said:


> Haha. That made me giggle
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


me too haha....


and thanks sara i do appreciate it.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

1 day after h2o2 treatment



















about 3 days after


----------



## msjinkzd

sorry to hear about the kitty  I was a veterinary technician at a cat specific hospital for several years, I have an ear if you need it to talk about what is going on.


----------



## 150EH

Did the twisters get close to your place??? The weather has been so crazy in the middle of the country but if you didn't lose your house you are lucky, just look at poor Clint/Dempsey his place burned to the ground and they were lucky to wake up in the middle of the night and get out.

I'm having a BBA outbreak too and I have been dosing twice the amount of Excel and it's clearing slowly without any harm to my plants this far, I did some spot treatments a while back but it killed any plant the was too close. You results seem to be way better with the Peroxide but I was too chicken to try it but I might do that next time, what did you do exactly to get such a good result?


----------



## 150EH

Sorry about the kitty, I had to take ours to be euthanized a couple of years back and making those type of decisions is not easy and it's difficult to keep second guessing yourself but some times it's all you can do to keep them from suffering.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks 150... she isnt suffering yet besides being hungry all the time but she could decline at any time, so we just have to watch and wait, which stinks. the vet gave us some meds to try in the mean time.

for the h202 i just did the syringe method. it will burn the leaves if you use too much so go easy at first.


----------



## nonconductive

With every day that passes my stress level increases......


less than 2 weeks to go.


----------



## sewingalot

The tank looks fantastic, nonc. I really like that you removed out a lot of the emersed growth now that I'm seeing it for a while. You need more fish, I'm not used to the emptiness without all the frisbees and triangles. 

Here's something to relieve (or add) your stress a bit:

Just a little over a week or so,
Nonc's wife who's been all aglow
Will bring into the world a new life,
A baby girl as pretty as her, his wife.
With some time and a lot of work
A baby girl will arrive, his mood will perk.
And when he holds her, tears he'll weep
Promising he'll love her, with pride beginning to creep.
Soon neither husband or wife will be able to sleep
But with all the exhaustion, love will flow, hearts will leap.
Oliver is going to be happy being the big brother
With wide eyes and lots of wonder.
So enjoy your little one,
And tell us all about the baby when she's no longer a "bun"


(That's all I could think of, lol.)


----------



## nonconductive

haha theres actually alot of fish in there, theyre just weeeeee tiny and alot more fun to watch than some boring circles.

nice poem!

my favorite part:

"So enjoy your little one,
And tell us all about the baby when she's no longer a "bun""


----------



## sewingalot

How about a video of the fish swimming? You haven't done one of those in a while and I think it would be cool. Please?


----------



## nonconductive

with sugar on top? 

i'll see what i can do!


----------



## sewingalot

And a cherry and whipped topping and sprinkles if that'll get the video. Of course, it'll all be melted by the time it's shipped to you, so maybe a Kroger coupon? LOL


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha

well not a video but its better than nothing.










here today









gone tomorrow


----------



## Hyzer

I hadn't checked out this tank in a while. Looking very nice! Your commitment to just a couple types of plants works very well.


----------



## plantbrain

Effective use of wood, particularly the smaller pieces. Perhaps a brighter red fish would stand out more, but........these are nice.

I'm opting for Red Phantoms for my 120 gal after looking at some B jae and then the Africian butterfly barbs. Congos and arnolds are out.

Nice tank.


----------



## sketch804

Wow, still looking great! I was just waiting for an update on this one! I love how just a few species of plants turn into something so nice, plus the emergent growth on the top is one of my favorite parts! keep it up, can't wait to see more!
Oh and do you fertilize any for this tank? if so how do you ward off the algae like GDA with slow growing plants like Anubias? I always get GDA on all of my Anubias' regardless of what tank they are in and its the worst to get rid of..


----------



## nonconductive

Hyzer said:


> I hadn't checked out this tank in a while. Looking very nice! Your commitment to just a couple types of plants works very well.


thank you! it does take commitment and is sometimes difficult to not start throwing in stem plants, but my emersed setups have helped alot.



plantbrain said:


> Effective use of wood, particularly the smaller pieces. Perhaps a brighter red fish would stand out more, but........these are nice.
> 
> I'm opting for Red Phantoms for my 120 gal after looking at some B jae and then the Africian butterfly barbs. Congos and arnolds are out.
> 
> Nice tank.


thanks tom! its hard finding malaysian wood that isnt a just a big block. I went to all the petsores in the indy area that carry it and found some OK pieces over time. Sadly, i got it all before i even knew what manzy was.

the embers do look washed out in those pics and are nicer in person but are not as red as other red tetras like phantoms or serpaes. red phantoms were on my list, but i knew the embers would be quality since they were from rachel. plus i like that they stay smaller.










dont think ive seen those barbs, will have to google. I could've sworn i saw a tank of yours with red phantoms, but maybe that was someone elses.




sketch804 said:


> Wow, still looking great! I was just waiting for an update on this one! I love how just a few species of plants turn into something so nice, plus the emergent growth on the top is one of my favorite parts! keep it up, can't wait to see more!
> Oh and do you fertilize any for this tank? if so how do you ward off the algae like GDA with slow growing plants like Anubias? I always get GDA on all of my Anubias' regardless of what tank they are in and its the worst to get rid of..


Thanks! the funny thing is, im so not a minimalist.

Yea, i do fertilize the water column. its just a scaled back version of EI. They do get algae on the leaves but with the light being suspended and having BN's and snails its nothing to be concerned about. it ususally only happens after i mess with something, like when i tore everything up a couple months ago.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## MitchD

This is stunning I love the anubias!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks mitch!


----------



## nonconductive

more pics from the weekend


----------



## nonconductive

i swear my wife gets more cranky with every minute that passes. 4 days to go.



i was debating dropping my lights down and trying to grow a carpet of something in the front but maybe i should just leave well enough alone.


----------



## msjinkzd

4 days! Woot!


----------



## nonconductive

msjinkzd said:


> 4 days! Woot!


yea i already have knots in my stomach.


----------



## sewingalot

No video, but good still. Thought about adding a lower light carpeting plant like microsword, marselia or hair grass?

Yay on the baby arrival in four days. See you in 12 months. 

By the way, thanks for the pictures! Tank is looking super healthy. (Will still hope for the video in the future.)


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> No video, but good still. Thought about adding a lower light carpeting plant like microsword, marselia or hair grass?
> 
> Yay on the baby arrival in four days. See you in 12 months.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the pictures! Tank is looking super healthy. (Will still hope for the video in the future.)


ive had quadrifolia and minuta in here and i didnt care for them because they looked too much like anubias. same shape and color. now they live in 2.5's.

hairgrass grew great in here at one time but not quite sure i want to mow. i did save some and have it growing emersed just incase. there was like one strand mixed in some moss from Moss Boss Chad that ended up multiplying pretty quickly.


microsword is an option tho.... i believe i have some you sent along time ago growing emersed.

and yea after this weekend pics might be even more scarce than usual.


----------



## nonconductive

She was born at 12:18!


----------



## wkndracer

*WAHOO!!!!! Congrats D!*


----------



## chad320

Awesome! Congrads bro! Now dont be leaving us hangin for updates


----------



## cableguy69846

Congrats man. See you in a few weeks.:hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

I need a picture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Congrats!!! Details! Pictures!!


----------



## Bahugo

Congrats D!


----------



## lauraleellbp

CONGRATS!!!!

How long before you teach her to swim in that big honking thing you call a planted tank? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

thanks everyone!

it went surprisingly quick and they let her VBAC, which was a surprise as well considering with Oliver we had to have an emergency C-section because things went bad quickly during labor. 

i still don't feel like it's real, and my wife said i looked like i was going to pass out haha.

they are both doing well and should be coming home tomorrow. Resi told me that i can go to the CCAC auction today if i wanted but i'm going to pass. too bad i have tons of stems and stuff to bring. not upset though as i found out a certain someone takes trades.

haha laura, i'll have to add that to the list because Oliver said he's teaching her how to vaccuum and rake the yard.

(pics soon, Rachel & driftwood)


----------



## sewingalot

Congratulations again! LOL @ the vacuuming especially. Oliver and his adorable obsession with vacuuming. 

We are all glad to here Resi is doing so well in addition to the baby!


----------



## msjinkzd

I am so happy for you guys! SO happy that I am going to CONTINUE to hound you for pictures! Just one, PLEASE! How about one of the little guy meeting his new sis? Huh? Proud papa? Mama and baby? You are killing me! How am I supposed to live vicariously through other people having new babies if they don't post pictures


----------



## sOL!dSnOrK

wow! went a little crazy on the PVC cement eh?
use sparingly lol
awesome tank though. 
getting ready to plumb some things.
thx for the foresight in the PVC cement
I know now to go easy on it.
all about the clean install.


----------



## peyton

Congrats on the baby! 



nonconductive said:


>


 I like your emersed setup. Now that you will have no time to spare can I have your tanks? :icon_lol:


----------



## nonconductive

thanks again everyone!

yea snork, that was the primer.

haha peyton. im sure my wife would give them all to you.

a couple pics of the youngin:


Heidi, Oliver und Oma


----------



## lauraleellbp

Awwwww!!! <3


----------



## cableguy69846

She's beautiful Non-c. Congratulations man.


----------



## msjinkzd

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Oliver looks pretty stoked! They are so darn cute. The two of you make beautiful babies!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Beautiful!


----------



## nonconductive

thank you!


----------



## nonconductive

took these before the excitement happened.

tiger hygro









naughty hygro









repens x arcuata









palustris x?


----------



## 150EH

_Congratulations to you and your wife on your new baby girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! _


----------



## nonconductive

thanks 150!


----------



## nonconductive

hyptis









salzmannii









proserpinaca










sessiliflora









praetermissa









acmella









acmella & nesea


----------



## sewingalot

Plants look great as normal! Love all the pictures of the emersed plants, especially with the ids. Your family looks so happy, I'm thrilled for you all. I will see you online in about 12 months.


----------



## nonconductive

sometimes life can be grand and sometimes not so much.
























Thanks sara!


----------



## kwheeler91

mate?


----------



## nonconductive

hee-haw here comes the bone people.


----------



## 150EH

It's been a while, how's the new baby? Sewingalot had it spot on with the "see you in 12 months".


----------



## will5

I would have never thought that you could have discus in a soil tank! Are you using RO water or something along those lines?


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> It's been a while, how's the new baby? Sewingalot had it spot on with the "see you in 12 months".


wooah 150, your new avatar is is awesome!

Heidi is doing well, growing fast... eating and pooping. Suprisingly there hasnt been any jealousy issues yet. In fact rather than Oliver being jealous that mommy is spending so much time with Heidi, he is jealous that he doesnt get to spend the same amount of time with Heidi, not mommy...


has it been 12 month already? i think im 11 too early. hah




will5 said:


> I would have never thought that you
> could have discus in a soil tank! Are you using RO water or something along those lines?


yep discus, soil and minimal water changes... i was using r/o... they didnt have any problems due to water quality other than 1 or 2 were stunted but that might not of had anything to do with water at all. thankfully theyre all gone now.

.................................................................

i actually havent even really looked at this tank in over a month. I did some inspecting yesterday after work and noticed my cylinder was empty. I noticed a few weeks ago it was reading zero but it continued to bubble for 3 more weeks. (and no EOTD)

its also been over run by red claw shrimp juvies. the adults have dug pits all over and made a muddy mess in spots but i dont care.

theres a patch of cyano, but i dont care. 

the blyxa is way overgrown, but again i dont really care.

been kind of loosing interest.


----------



## will5

Man I was hoping you would say just straight tap. That would have been perfect for me because I really really wants some of them.  Oh well thanks for answering. :icon_wink


----------



## nonconductive

straight tap would probably be fine depending on the source. alot of people use tap.


----------



## sewingalot

Goo, goo, gah, gah. Mr. Non-c where are updates? Are you too tired from baby life? I bet so! When you get a chance, your followers would love to know how things are going!


----------



## nonconductive

I have followers?


Not really much to update.

Its either my total lack of fertilizing lately, or my switch to 100% straight tap water, but the blyxa is all orange-y / yellow and brittle.

I have about 50 red claws. 

Considering selling the whole setup. 

of course it would be local pick up only (indianpolis... hint hint wink wink)


----------



## wacky

Beautiful Tank ..... I love the DW on the right ...... oh, by the way ...... beautiful baby and family!!!


----------



## nonconductive

thank you!


----------



## Termato

Wow I went through the begining of this thread, but it was way to big so I skipped to the end of it hahah.

Do you have any recent pictures of that monster beautiful tank you have? I love discus and the amazon biotope. That is literally my dream tank you have there! Love it!


----------



## 150EH

That's just cold, we waited a month and no tank or baby photos, you could start to loose some followers if your not careful, I guess we need to cut you and Cable some slack now that you are "Slaves to the Huggies"


----------



## nonconductive

Termato said:


> Wow I went through the begining of this thread, but it was way to big so I skipped to the end of it hahah.
> 
> Do you have any recent pictures of that monster beautiful tank you have? I love discus and the amazon biotope. That is literally my dream tank you have there! Love it!


thanks! the most recent pics are on page 216 i think.



150EH said:


> That's just cold, we waited a month and no tank or baby photos, you could start to loose some followers if your not careful, I guess we need to cut you and Cable some slack now that you are "Slaves to the Huggies"


Sorry 150, I've had a computer failure at home. I'll try to get some up soon tho.


----------



## Fortheloveofplants

Your tank is amazing. Some day i hope to have a 100+ gal tank. I just love the pics.


----------



## Karackle

I know this is way late because i haven't been active on the forums until recently, but CONGRATS ON THE LITTLE ONE!!!  

That's about as much as I figured out from the updates, I'll have to go back through to see what I missed one of these days, but I figured that was the most important update :biggrin:


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> I have followers?
> 
> 
> Not really much to update.
> 
> Its either my total lack of fertilizing lately, or my switch to 100% straight tap water, but the blyxa is all orange-y / yellow and brittle.
> 
> I have about 50 red claws.
> 
> Considering selling the whole setup.
> 
> of course it would be local pick up only (indianpolis... hint hint wink wink)


Me, Laura, Amy and Kara for sure. We stalk you everywhere, even on Facebook.  Maybe they are shocked from going from RO to RO/tap to tap and not so much the fertilizer. But the yellow and brittle makes me think of possibly ferts as well.

Don't sell the set up! Sell the red claw babies and it'll make you want to keep the tank just to keep them breeding.


----------



## nonconductive

Fortheloveofplants said:


> Your tank is amazing. Some day i hope to have a 100+ gal tank. I just love the pics.


Thanks! it mean alot!



Karackle said:


> I know this is way late because i haven't been active on the forums until recently, but CONGRATS ON THE LITTLE ONE!!!
> 
> That's about as much as I figured out from the updates, I'll have to go back through to see what I missed one of these days, but I figured that was the most important update :biggrin:


Thank you young lady! better late than never! you haven't missed much because i haven't been updating. I'm too lazy to upload pics to photobucket or similar sites when i can just ul them on fb.




sewingalot said:


> Me, Laura, Amy and Kara for sure. We stalk you everywhere, even on Facebook.  Maybe they are shocked from going from RO to RO/tap to tap and not so much the fertilizer. But the yellow and brittle makes me think of possibly ferts as well.
> 
> Don't sell the set up! Sell the red claw babies and it'll make you want to keep the tank just to keep them breeding.


ah hem.....

I always feel like somebody's watching meeeeeeeeeeeee......



so if i don't mind being stalked is it still considered stalking?


well i was just dumping in ferts once a week, but i've stepped it up to 2 and can already see an improvement. new growth is nice and green. 

yea i really need to sell some, during feeding time the whole foreground comes to life. I need to research how much they sell for. I have noticed one of the HUGE ones has like a crack on it's back.


----------



## sewingalot

Non-c!
There yar be.
I rhyme for the Cap'n
to ask how yar been?

Okay, that's an official welcome back from yours truly. 

The one with the crack on his back (that rhymes, too!) is probably ready to shed his exoskeleton. I had a momma walk around like that for days. Send Cardinal Tetra a pm. He may know how much to charge as I got them from him originally. Caton was wanting some, by the way. roud:

Glad it's looking better! I never had much success with blyxa with straight root feeding. That's why I pitched it from my tank when I went ultra low tech. I even have a bubble ladder at 1/4 bps.  That also means pictures will be demanded shortly from you.

If you don't mind, then it's just plain obsession. I can totally see that. (Nice song reference there.) But if I start sending you daily videos of _Lovesong _(The Cure rocks!) then you'll need to worry. LOL

How's the family?


----------



## Karackle

you are most welcome good sir! :biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

yarrrrghhh i've been below deck, swabbin my mate's filthy bottom.

I was hoping it was just molting. its been like that for about a week. do you think its having problems molting? theres like a rigid, brown, flap right at the arch of its back that looks like i could bend it or peel it off.


I've been looking so long at these pictures of you that i almost believe that they're real. (your pm lol)

yea i love the cure, got me through some awkward years.

fam is good, and sorry but a little bit of diaper mush made its way onto the dresden quilt but its all clean now haha.

and that cat that was on death's door, just wont die. she's gained all of her weight back and is pooping somewhat normal thanks to a BARF diet. I thought blending up all that meat and stuff would be gross, but its alot more tame than making your own beefheart/seafood mix.


----------



## sewingalot

Hahaha, nice reference to the diaper duty with the pirate accent. I noticed you couldn't resist a poo reference. :hihi:

It could be having a little trouble. What are you feeding them? Like like higher protein than other shrimp I've found. you could technically help him along, but be gentle if you do. That is if you can catch him. Those things are super fast. Then again, it doesn't sound like it is ready or it could very well be a fight wound. I saw two males fight so violently that it ripped off arms and a tail fin. The male that was attacked survived. 

Nice touch, eh? Tomorrow it'll be "Love Cats."

She Christened the quilt! Stains and worn patches are my favorite things to hear to be honest. Seriously, I'm glad you are actually using it. Quilts are meant to be used like any other blanket. Scuffed up means well loved in my opinion. 

Yay for kitty! I am super glad to hear that. I so couldn't do the raw meat part. I can't even prepare meat most of the time for dinner (even already cooked).


----------



## nonconductive

theyre eating Ken's fish food. I forgot what "blend" but its like a general type, nothing special. I had a lb of it i got for free from a friend but am almost out, so i could change their diet if i needed to.


I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats
so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully pretty.

hahaha christened indeed. made the old man proud.


if stains are good, you should be happy, because i'm sure olivers is full them. he just recently discovered boogers... well he knew about them but he just figuredout they stick to things i guess. (haha yuck)


----------



## wkndracer

Working out of town a chemical salesman goes into a bar before returning to his hotel.
Sitting just down the bar another guy is mumbling to himself and looking at something in his hand saying "looks like plastic and stretches like rubber"
He keeps saying it over and over making it kind of hard to ignore.
"looks like plastic and stretches like rubber"

"looks like plastic and stretches like rubber"

"looks like plastic and stretches like rubber"

"looks like plastic and stretches like rubber"

Finally unable to further ignore, curiousity demands he acts so he asks,
"Excuse me sir but may I see that substance please?"

"sure" replies the mumbling drunk handing over the ball shaped wad of material. 

Handling the material it indeed does appear to be some form of plastic yet has the elasticity of rubber, Fascinating! The salesman, his curiosity truly peaked, maybe a new product as the thoughts go dancing through his mind. 
"Sir indeed you are correct this does look exactly like plastic and stretches like a rubber! May I ask what this is and how you came to have it?"


"Damned if I know what it is" the drunk replies. "I sneezed and it flew out of my nose"











nonconductive said:


> i'm sure olivers is full them. he just recently discovered boogers... well he knew about them but he just figuredout they stick to things i guess. (haha yuck)


----------



## nonconductive

hahahahahaha


----------



## sewingalot

Oh.....my. Boys and boogers. I remember my brothers quite fondly chasing me with them. So gross. At least their washable....until he starts sticking them on flat painted walls...

Onto the red claws, I started feeding mine some scavenger sinking pellets toward the end of my days with them. I still have a few left, but I rarely see them enough to feed them.


----------



## nonconductive

I have bottom feeder pellets. Meaty type ones.



You know what's funny, when I first read mikes post I thought he was telling me he was working out of town and went into a bar.....


----------



## sewingalot

Bwahahaha, that is too funny. Did you find out how much to charge? I've seen between 3 - 5 bucks each depending on the size. Less for younger, of course. You should throw some of those pellets in the tank for them.


----------



## styxx

*83 pages!*


----------



## nonconductive

sewingalot said:


> Bwahahaha, that is too funny. Did you find out how much to charge? I've seen between 3 - 5 bucks each depending on the size. Less for younger, of course. You should throw some of those pellets in the tank for them.


No i never found out..... because i never messaged CT or googled yet.

I'm guessing i have over 50, about half are starting to color up and the other half still look clear. I also noticed i have 2 more berried females!! Theres seriously so many its like an army of giant ants. 

Theyre mean too, whenever i stick my hand in there they all attack it like its food.

Thanks for the price range though!



styxx said:


> *83 pages!*


yea 83 pages of jibber jabber and a few pics.


----------



## nonconductive

btw sara, where is my song of the day? so far its been 2 cure tracks and VNV Nation. 

Just wait til you hear C.A.C. (hehe)


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> No i never found out..... because i never messaged CT or googled yet.
> 
> I'm guessing i have over 50, about half are starting to color up and the other half still look clear. I also noticed i have 2 more berried females!! Theres seriously so many its like an army of giant ants.
> 
> Theyre mean too, whenever i stick my hand in there they all attack it like its food.
> 
> Thanks for the price range though!


Holy cow! I see capitalization. Are you alright? :hihi:

Yeah, once they start breeding, they're like cockroaches. They used to freak me out (still do!) when I would sit too close to the tank. All the sudden they'd come flying up to the front glass with a mean look on their face and I always jump. LOL

Good luck on the sales, I saw them for sell on a couple other forums when I was doing nothing the other day so thought I'd pass it along.



nonconductive said:


> btw sara, where is my song of the day? so far its been 2 cure tracks and VNV Nation.
> 
> Just wait til you hear C.A.C. (hehe)


I just sent you one. It's your fault for the latest. I get that "let us play pong" stuck in my head for hours just randomly ever since you linked me it months back. 

CAC, can't wait. LOL, or maybe I can....?

Hey, you totally need to post that updated picture of your tank to show what happens when you have a new baby in the house and no time for maintenance. I'm still kind of amazed that it didn't look really much worse after such a long break. I figured it would be all driftwood with droopy leaves. Yay for dirt tanks!

How are the other tanks and the emersed setups?


----------



## nonconductive

actually i havent been myself lately.


ive had a couple bites from CIAPE and CCAC, supposed to sell some monday. Im going to ACA saturday, might post in the ACA group. If not ill have to start one on here or something.


Yea.... that pic... is almost shameful.

emersed tanks are bulging at the seems, just trimmed some and replanted my 20g with mostly kompakt.


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> actually i havent been myself lately.


Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. :frown:

Did you take those pictures from ACA? I can't remember if you told me that. My mind doesn't work much of the time. Seems like I am stuck in fictional land at the moment. Those discus are amazing. I don't really care for the fish, but those are pretty cool. Loving the cichlids. I want the second one.

You should sell your emersed clippings as well as the shrimp! It'll make you some diaper and baby powder money. :icon_cool


----------



## nonconductive

no theyre from my personal collection :hihi: haha

yes ACA, taken with my ipod.

yea that one red discus is awesome. i don't mind the fish, just hate the people and would like to give them a quick chop to the throat.


daddy needs some synth money!!! wife already told me she would be my postal lackey and take items to the PO if i ever did list any on here.


----------



## sewingalot

LOL, you have a lot of tanks. I still can't figure how you take pictures with an ipod. Does it also do laundry? I still have a walkman, listen to my old tapes and use a pencil to rewind them when they string out.  (Sigh...I'm so old school it hurts somedays.) I do have a mp3 player, too. It's also a walkman (brand loyalty dontchaknow).

Nice. You should buy a t-shirt that says that. I want one that is green and says I <3 Algae.

Here is one tip I found out about the red claws - they can and often snip through breather bags. Best to go old school and use the ones you get at pet-stores. And use two bags. That's awesome that your wife will take them for you to the PO. Tell her to make sure they check them in so they don't just go "I'll get to them tomorrow." 

Synth money. Is that monopoly or payday? :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

believe it or not cassettes are making a come back. the dark indie underground (the OTHER industrial scene, aka hipster witchhaus) has been using them as a way to give the bird to the music industry, along with vinyl. i think its great but really, i can't stand hipsters (though i do like their music). 

and yes it does laundry and folds it too.

well thats great as i dont have breather bags.

speaking of monopoly, i bet you always picked the thimble.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> speaking of monopoly, i bet you always picked the thimble.


:hihi: hehe pins & needles, pins & needles and always popular around Halloween. (posted by meanie me)


----------



## sewingalot

nonconductive said:


> believe it or not cassettes are making a come back. the dark indie underground (the OTHER industrial scene, aka hipster witchhaus) has been using them as a way to give the bird to the music industry, along with vinyl. i think its great but really, i can't stand hipsters (though i do like their music).


Vinyl's always been popular here. There is no sound quite like it. Sometimes, I think it allows the music to breathe. Weird thought, but that's me. I really don't understand the cassette thing though. I mean, yeah use vinyl - absolutely, but tapes? I just remember them getting stuck in machines, ripping, bleeding the songs through to the other side, pulling out a cassette to see the ribbon being pulled into yards of mess needing hand cranked. Definitely better than 8 track, though. I say go really old school and do the reel tapes. Now those are awesome when you can find them. 



> and yes it does laundry and folds it too.


I think I'm in love now, lol.



> well thats great as i dont have breather bags.


Rachel doesn't like them, says they failed to answer if they are allowing the toxic ammonia to build up since they are gas permeable. When you give it some thought, that is definitely a possibility.



> speaking of monopoly, i bet you always picked the thimble.





wkndracer said:


> :hihi: hehe pins & needles, pins & needles and always popular around Halloween. (posted by meanie me)


To answer you both, it was almost always the iron. :biggrin: (It kind of relates, no?)


----------



## nonconductive

haha mike


the iron i forgot about that one lol

vinyl has to be mastered different which is why it sounds different. i agree nothing sounds quite like it esp on an audiophile's setup.

I think the tape thing is a homage to the days of mixtapes.


trimmed some emersed kompakt and planted it









week or two's worth of growth


----------



## sewingalot

Great growth! Have you tried converting any of the other emersed plants back over to the tanks? I've found everyone I've tried does very well in the conversion. 

By the way, everyone forgets the iron. That's why I always used it. LOL.

Remember making mixtapes for your crushes? Me neither.  But I had a ton of mixed tapes that I would play, pause, play, pause and write down the words of songs. Probably why I don't know most lyrics well. For instance: "Oh Charles, your voice is scary!" If you know that song from my bad lyrics, that's awesome.

I broke my record player years ago, so sad. I miss the sounds.


----------



## nonconductive

so i was assaulted by my coworkers the other day. it seems they had an epiphany about who i remind them of.... this guy..... (its just the hair)










but really i think im closer to this:










you excite me to the point of humiliation... would you care to strike me?






sewingalot said:


> Great growth! Have you tried converting any of the other emersed plants back over to the tanks? I've found everyone I've tried does very well in the conversion.
> 
> By the way, everyone forgets the iron. That's why I always used it. LOL.
> 
> Remember making mixtapes for your crushes? Me neither.  But I had a ton of mixed tapes that I would play, pause, play, pause and write down the words of songs. Probably why I don't know most lyrics well. For instance: "Oh Charles, your voice is scary!" If you know that song from my bad lyrics, that's awesome.
> 
> I broke my record player years ago, so sad. I miss the sounds.


hmmm dont recognize those lyrics


haha the only mixtape i ever made a crush was just a bunch of spoken word stuff. 20 minutes of me looping a guy saying "i wish you were dead" (oddly enough, she actually is dead now) and 70 more minutes of some other psychobabble. I've made plenty of "legit" mixtapes beatmixed to perfection for friends though. It's almost too easy now with computers. the only talent one needs now is an ear for arrangement and flow, and the software does the rest basically. kinda cheating.... when i had to do it all manually on turn tables and pitch controlled cd decks. dont get me wrong, my turntables and crap are collecting dust in the closet and ive embraced the new era.



on the plants, the only ones ive converted back over are kompakt and repens x arcuata.


----------



## sewingalot

Bwahahahahahaha! Were your coworkers still standing after showing you that? You remind me more of this guy with long hair:










_Voices Carry._ Ha! It's a surprise I'm even allowed to listen to songs. 

That is a little ironic, but maybe not? Everyone eventually dies, just some sooner than others. Always sad when they are so young, though (and sorry she died). Psycobabble. That sounds like it could be a band name.

As far as thinking the software/computers makes it too easy - think about one thing. There are people out there (I'm so like this) that can't tell a harmony from a melody or a C chord from a G. I think the hardest part is having "an ear" for music. I severely lack that.


There is one plant I just thought of that I am having a really hard time converting back over and its a crypt. It's been literally three months and I just now saw one leaf coming in. Purpea or something like that is it's name.


----------



## nonconductive

hah steve naghavi.... nice... and i wish. no wonder you're so nice, considering how hawt you think he is. j/k


crpyts and i have a love hate relationship.


nothing like being at work on a saturday morning when theres no one else in the office.


----------



## sewingalot

Ha! I did say that didn't I? That is too funny that you remembered that. (But he is totally hawt.)

Ah, I'm the same way. It wasn't until recently that crypts actually started growing at all for me. Still can't grow hygro. Too lazy to fertilize as much as they need.

I hope you got overtime at least!


----------



## nonconductive

well its been about a month and ive done nothing since the last time i said ive done nothing.


----------



## nonconductive

the days are numbered. bittersweet. its been a fun 3 years!


----------



## orchidman

:icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad::icon_sad:


----------



## nonconductive

This is the end.... my only friend... the end.




ppsssttt... dont worry bob, its only a temporary tear down while we replace our flooring due to some sub-par plumbing.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> This is the end.... my only friend... the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppsssttt... dont worry bob, its only a temporary tear down while we replace our flooring due to some sub-par plumbing.


OMG!!!! i have a friend :icon_redf

sad its getting torn down  did you need an extra place for your son to sleep? because the tank would be a great enclosure for him


----------



## nonconductive

actually we are turning it into heidi's new crib haha... i would love to use it as a time out zone, if it was sound and shatter proof.

i havent decided if im going to re-dirt it when i set it back up.. i kinda like the idea of stump/anubias scape with geophagus species. but ive also been liking rainbows recently so who knows.


oh and bob, we would totally chill if you lived close, but i doubt your parents would like you hanging around a 35 year old anti-capitalist.


----------



## wkndracer

oh wow, oh well,,, been wondering but not asking.
just thought you guys were hiding on facebook which I ban from my browser.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> actually we are turning it into heidi's new crib haha... i would love to use it as a time out zone, if it was sound and shatter proof.
> 
> i havent decided if im going to re-dirt it when i set it back up.. i kinda like the idea of stump/anubias scape with geophagus species. but ive also been liking rainbows recently so who knows.
> 
> 
> oh and bob, we would totally chill if you lived close, but i doubt your parents would like you hanging around a 35 year old anti-capitalist.


haha! heidi is the youngest? ponce you set it back up, you can still use it as a timeout zone. and since his head will be under water, it wont be as loud roud: ahhh, parenting at its finest.

wasnt already basically a stump with anubias? lol i am beginning to like rainbows too actually, but i think bosemani are a little cliche. another rainbowfish tahts similar to a bosemani would be cool though


hahah yeah.. they would LOVE that


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> oh wow, oh well,,, been wondering but not asking.
> just thought you guys were hiding on facebook which I ban from my browser.


its been on auto pilot for the longest time, mike. but this is my oppurtunity to correct some mistakes from the last set up! and is a blessing maybe, cuz now i actually want to do something with it where as before i was comtemplating tearing it down for good.... it had a good run tho, 3 years..

we have a group on FB, but i'm not that active anymore.


----------



## wkndracer

Big wood, anubias, blyxa and a lack of Tye Dye Frisbee's will be hard to beat.

gonna be any final phase R.I.P. pics?

Hope the family is well


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> actually we are turning it into heidi's new crib haha... i would love to use it as a time out zone, if it was sound and shatter proof.
> 
> i havent decided if im going to re-dirt it when i set it back up.. i kinda like the idea of stump/anubias scape with geophagus species. but ive also been liking rainbows recently so who knows.
> 
> 
> oh and bob, we would totally chill if you lived close, but i doubt your parents would like you hanging around a 35 year old anti-capitalist.


haha! heidi is the youngest? ponce you set it back up, you can still use it as a timeout zone. and since his head will be under water, it wont be as loud roud: ahhh, parenting at its finest.

wasnt already basically a stump with anubias? lol i am beginning to like rainbows too actually, but i think bosemani are a little cliche. another rainbowfish tahts similar to a bosemani would be cool though


hahah yeah.. they would LOVE that


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> haha! heidi is the youngest? ponce you set it back up, you can still use it as a timeout zone. and since his head will be under water, it wont be as loud roud: ahhh, parenting at its finest.
> 
> wasnt already basically a stump with anubias? lol i am beginning to like rainbows too actually, but i think bosemani are a little cliche. another rainbowfish tahts similar to a bosemani would be cool though
> 
> 
> hahah yeah.. they would LOVE that


lol bob. yes she is the youngest. born march 31st 2012.

yes, essentially it would be the same scape minus the dirt if i went with earth eaters... and would probably be the same scape with new dirt if i went with rainbows or another fish.

i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.

lol bob. yes she is the youngest. born march 31st 2012.

yes, essentially it would be the same scape minus the dirt if i went with earth eaters... and would probably be the same scape with new dirt if i went with rainbows or another fish.

i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> lol bob. yes she is the youngest. born march 31st 2012.


we have to excuse uncle Bob remember
forgets things often LOL D send your email addy:smile:


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> lol bob. yes she is the youngest. born march 31st 2012.
> 
> yes, essentially it would be the same scape minus the dirt if i went with earth eaters... and would probably be the same scape with new dirt if i went with rainbows or another fish.
> 
> i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.
> 
> lol bob. yes she is the youngest. born march 31st 2012.
> 
> yes, essentially it would be the same scape minus the dirt if i went with earth eaters... and would probably be the same scape with new dirt if i went with rainbows or another fish.
> 
> i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.


 CONGRATULATIONS!

gotcha. i love the scape so no arguing there! 

geophaugus are really cool too! and i love threadfins. i like rainbows similar family to bosemani, but not bosemani, like Glossolepis incisus, Melanotaenia lacustris, and especially Melanotaenia trifasciata

lol! *i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.* lol! you said that exact thing twice :flick::flick:


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> Big wood, anubias, blyxa and a lack of Tye Dye Frisbee's will be hard to beat.
> 
> gonna be any final phase R.I.P. pics?
> 
> Hope the family is well


haha... im sure i'll post up armageddon pics and start a new thread...

i'm actually dreading what the smell will be like when i remove the sand cap. i think im also going to repaint the back since the black i used wasnt really that black. Might paint the two ends too, was considering white as an option too.

family is good, heidi is standing on her own pretty much and big brother isnt TOO much of a jerk to her. hope all is well with you, my friend!


----------



## nonconductive

orchidman said:


> like Glossolepis incisus, Melanotaenia lacustris, and especially Melanotaenia trifasciata
> 
> lol! *i like bosemani, i know theyre "popular" tho.... i also like threadfins alot.* lol! you said that exact thing twice :flick::flick:


 
i will have to google those...


thats because you had two posts of the exact same thing, so i figured id reply to both


----------



## wkndracer

WOW! those kid pics look fantastic! The first one is perfect capture, gonna be a man killer for sure, 'big bro' is getting to be a little man isn't he? 
(Don't forget the free room on the Disney trip)


sent a white page in the Bob reply (back in th'day stuff)


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> WOW! those kid pics look fantastic! The first one is perfect capture, gonna be a man killer for sure, 'big bro' is getting to be a little man isn't he?
> (Don't forget the free room on the Disney trip)
> 
> 
> sent a white page in the Bob reply (back in th'day stuff)


thank you! yea i was thinking about the boys in the future and all the stomach problems it will cause me.

oliver is turning into quite the character, its amazing to watch their little personalities develop over time. and yes he is still obsessed with vacuuming.

definately havent forgetten... and plan on coming to disney sometime in the future just unsure of time frame because unsure of $$. but its definately on the to do list.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> i will have to google those...
> 
> 
> thats because you had two posts of the exact same thing, so i figured id reply to both


they are pretty cool!


----------



## nonconductive

hmmm all 3 of those are nice, bob.. but they get a little bigger than i would like.

when the time comes i'm checking what fish Rachel has in stock before i decide anything.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> hmmm all 3 of those are nice, bob.. but they get a little bigger than i would like.
> 
> when the time comes i'm checking what fish Rachel has in stock before i decide anything.


thats how i usually decide my stock too! whatever rachel has!


----------



## nonconductive

coming down this weekend.


----------



## nonconductive

before tear down


----------



## nonconductive

empty


----------



## fishboy199413

Aww what are you going to do?


----------



## MikeS

nonconductive said:


> before tear down



Where did you get those shrimp? Years ago I had some and have never seen them again.


----------



## nonconductive

fishboy199413 said:


> Aww what are you going to do?


some of this:



















and a little bit of that:













MikeS said:


> Where did you get those shrimp? Years ago I had some and have never seen them again.


red claw macros. i got them from tpt members awhile back. some of them are huge


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## cableguy69846

Glad you are still kicking man. Your daughter is beautiful, and your son is quite a handsome man.

I really can't believe what I just saw though. The tank?! EMPTY?! :icon_eek:

I did see the new coat of paint and sparkly clean glass. Glad it is getting a second life.


----------



## msjinkzd

when is it going back up? Did a local buddy foster your critters and plants for you? 

your kids are crazy cute, as in, they are so cute it is almost painful.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Glad you are still kicking man. Your daughter is beautiful, and your son is quite a handsome man.
> 
> I really can't believe what I just saw though. The tank?! EMPTY?! :icon_eek:
> 
> I did see the new coat of paint and sparkly clean glass. Glad it is getting a second life.


Thanks, Cable! They're quite the handful. 

Yea, I know, it's still empty. I have to work on the 1/4 round and some other stuff before i can work on the tank, or i'll be in trouble lol.... i have been working on it when im home alone tho haha. 




msjinkzd said:


> when is it going back up? Did a local buddy foster your critters and plants for you?
> 
> your kids are crazy cute, as in, they are so cute it is almost painful.


Thanks! So I guess 2 negatives really do make a positive. lol Cuz Mom and Dad are a couple of G double O N's. Oliver is going through the terrible two's at 4. Sometimes it's brutal... And Heidi definately is a Daddy's girl as long as Mommy doesnt leave her sight lol.

I thought about asking Harrison to house them, but I figured I'd just do it myself. I split them up in smaller tanks upstairs for now, and all the plants are in tubs upstairs. 

It going back up depends on how motivated I am to finish my (wife's) to do list. haha. Going to work on the 1/4 round this weekend.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Thanks, Cable! They're quite the handful.
> 
> Yea, I know, it's still empty. I have to work on the 1/4 round and some other stuff before i can work on the tank, or i'll be in trouble lol.... i have been working on it when im home alone tho haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! So I guess 2 negatives really do make a positive. lol Cuz Mom and Dad are a couple of G double O N's. Oliver is going through the terrible two's at 4. Sometimes it's brutal... And Heidi definately is a Daddy's girl as long as Mommy doesnt leave her sight lol.
> 
> I thought about asking Harrison to house them, but I figured I'd just do it myself. I split them up in smaller tanks upstairs for now, and all the plants are in tubs upstairs.
> 
> It going back up depends on how motivated I am to finish my (wife's) to do list. haha. Going to work on the 1/4 round this weekend.


Lol. The a-cursed "Honey Do" list. :hihi:

I think mine started going through the terrible two's at 11 months. *facepalm* Enjoy it while it lasts though. I blinked and my older daughter turned 6 and started school. I missed a lot with that one.


----------



## nonconductive

yea my honey do list is never ending lol... just when everything is checked off..... 


yea i know its just a part of life, and i cant believe hes going to be 5 this year already. But how do you teach your child to respect authority when i have nothing but disgust for it.

you're lucky then, you went through it early lol.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> yea my honey do list is never ending lol... just when everything is checked off.....
> oh just turn to the next page already
> yea i know its just a part of life, and i cant believe hes going to be 5 this year already. But how do you teach your child to respect authority when i have nothing but disgust for it.
> In house respect has NOTHING to do with the world circus. My kids know whats right and realize most ignore the rules of a polite life style.
> you're lucky then, you went through it early lol.


I blinked twice and my girl has her masters degree, a job and is marrying a frog. My baby boy is now 13. *Hi guys!*


----------



## crazydaz

Authority=Stucture, perhaps NC? Most people need a structure to live by, which would include scheduling work and free time, and it would logically follow that there would be a hierarchy of those with more experience to instruct those with less experience; ergo, those would be placed into a position of wisdom and power=authority. Ideally-speaking, of course.

I would think that, as an adult, you can control yourself and keep certain ideas or attitudes somewhat hidden. Children cannot. I'm not sure that I would necessarily teach my kids to "obey," necessarily, but to be respectful even in disagreement. We are ALL in positions of "authority" in some way. You are in a position of "authority" with respect to your kids, right? Authority is not a bad thing; inflated Ego, power run amok, greed, and blind obedience are, but they don't have to equate to a definition of authority. Those in positions of authority that abuse it are the enemy. Those who don't are leaders.

Err.....also: I hope that you get this big guy up and running. And soon!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea my honey do list is never ending lol... just when everything is checked off.....
> 
> 
> yea i know its just a part of life, and i cant believe hes going to be 5 this year already. But how do you teach your child to respect authority when i have nothing but disgust for it.
> 
> you're lucky then, you went through it early lol.


That is the nature of the list. It never ends. NEVER. :icon_eek:

Lol. She just started. She will be a year on Valentine's Day, and already throwing tantrums.



wkndracer said:


> I blinked twice and my girl has her masters degree, a job and is marrying a frog. My baby boy is now 13. *Hi guys!*


Well then, as The Doctor said, "Don't blink. Don't even blink.":hihi:

*Hi, wknd. *How's it goin? Where is the 90 gallon?:confused1:


----------



## msjinkzd

yea, tell me about it! My stepson seems like he was 2 yesterday and now is a sophmore in high school  My oldest daughterj ust turned 10. I cannot believe it, sigh.


You know, Damon... i can always home those anubias


----------



## Indyplanted

Looks good dude. Whens the planting start?


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> I blinked twice and my girl has her masters degree, a job and is marrying a frog. My baby boy is now 13. *Hi guys!*


Thanks Mike, It's just that i feel slightly hypocritical for throwing around my authority when if the same was done to me, there'd be a problem. I know he needs it, because he is a child but it's just something i'm dealing with in my own messed up head. a moral dilemma of sorts.




crazydaz said:


> Authority=Stucture, perhaps NC? Most people need a structure to live by, which would include scheduling work and free time, and it would logically follow that there would be a hierarchy of those with more experience to instruct those with less experience; ergo, those would be placed into a position of wisdom and power=authority. Ideally-speaking, of course.
> 
> I would think that, as an adult, you can control yourself and keep certain ideas or attitudes somewhat hidden. Children cannot. I'm not sure that I would necessarily teach my kids to "obey," necessarily, but to be respectful even in disagreement. We are ALL in positions of "authority" in some way. You are in a position of "authority" with respect to your kids, right? Authority is not a bad thing; inflated Ego, power run amok, greed, and blind obedience are, but they don't have to equate to a definition of authority. Those in positions of authority that abuse it are the enemy. Those who don't are leaders.
> 
> Err.....also: I hope that you get this big guy up and running. And soon!


thanks don, I'm trying to teach him to question the hierarchy and not to believe what someone tells you just because they are an authority figure... because like you said, thats an ideal situation, not necassarily an actual situation. power corrupts. 

i guess what im trying to get it at, is getting him to make the distinction between what is BS and what isnt. i mean, i'm not preaching anarcho-whatever to him and telling him how to make molotovs (that comes later j/k), but again i don't want him to blindly accept opinions as fact.


Thanks to both you and mike for your responses. I would go deeper into the discussion, but it would not be appropriate for this forum.




cableguy69846 said:


> That is the nature of the list. It never ends. NEVER. :icon_eek:
> 
> Lol. She just started. She will be a year on Valentine's Day, and already throwing tantrums.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, as The Doctor said, "Don't blink. Don't even blink.":hihi:
> 
> *Hi, wknd. *How's it goin? Where is the 90 gallon?:confused1:


 
yea heidi, isnt quite throwing tantrums yet but i can tell its coming... and you are correct the list never ends lol.




msjinkzd said:


> yea, tell me about it! My stepson seems like he was 2 yesterday and now is a sophmore in high school  My oldest daughterj ust turned 10. I cannot believe it, sigh.
> 
> 
> You know, Damon... i can always home those anubias


we should all get together, have a few and sob about the years gone by. I still cant believe you have a high schooler, i bet they love parent teacher conferences.


if it takes much longer i might have to rehome them temporarily!





Indyplanted said:


> Looks good dude. Whens the planting start?


when you coming over? haha


----------



## nonconductive

finally got started on this thing.

suspened the light from the ceiling, installed 2 lights in the cabinet, a gfci, installed the power strips/timers, co2 system and started toying with hardscape.


one set back is that my t5's keep tripping the gfci. its only the second switch that has the majority of the lamps that does it. Google told me this is a common problem among reefers. So do i put a normal outlet back in or run an extension cord 3 ft to an outlet on a different circuit and risk being assaulted by the wife for having an extension cord running along the wall.


----------



## nonconductive

its wet


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> its wet


congrats! in tank flooding is a milestone LOL


----------



## nonconductive

indeed. now i just have to plant the stupid thing


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## fishboy199413

Looks amazing! Looks like you have a great helper as well.


----------



## nonconductive

fishboy199413 said:


> Looks amazing! Looks like you have a great helper as well.


thanks! yes he's very interested at times.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Now comes the fun part...I'm drooling over those anubias! Can't wait to see how you set this up!

I remember being that age when my dad was crazy for tanks - we must of had a dozen. Led me to a life long aquarium addiction!


----------



## nonconductive

He already asks if he can have certain aquarium things for his house. Lol

I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to do with them. I think I've decided I'm not going to use the broadleafs. I'm just going to stick to nana


----------



## alipper

nonconductive said:


>


That DW is MINT. Cute little helper. :thumbsup:


----------



## nonconductive

thank you!


----------



## wkndracer

Wheres the dirt?
(oh wait! SHUT UP and get back in stealth mode)
silently watching and doing my Sara impression


----------



## nonconductive

speaking of dirt....

i ran out of MGOC and couldnt find any in stock locally. So i mixed what i had left with top soil & potting soil i had in the garage... i did find this stuff which is pretty similar and made up most of the muck layer.










im going with less dirt and more cap this time.


----------



## nonconductive

still undecided on the stocking, carpet and mid plants


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## wkndracer

haha update WOOT!


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## wkndracer

aaaahhhhh~! 2 updates and pics in one day must mean this thread lives again!


----------



## nonconductive

theres more!


----------



## nonconductive

seems i disturbed somebody's home when i used the open bags of dirt in the garage.









they lived for a couple days underwater.... then died









i watched them for a while to see if any would figure the one way out. some did.


----------



## Coltonorr

Phish Food!!!!


----------



## nonconductive

yea there wasnt any fish in there at the time tho!


----------



## nonconductive

got a couple of these from petsmart, along with some belem & ranalisma rostrata from the s&s. hopefully one of them will take off.









barteri nana, some crypts (i have some sunset in there), and some sort of carpet and ill be happy.

as for stocking i got a dozen gertrudae and furcata. plan to get a bunch more soon i hope. not sure what else yet.









the embers are retiring to a 20 gallon


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

that piece on the left is bothersome


----------



## driftwoodhunter

awww...I don't know why, but I have a fondness for pillbugs...

I love the contrast from the all black stand/trim to the white sand! And those are Philodendrons, right? I was just looking at the plant selection at the Walmart where I work tonight. I really like this look. 

I have to ask a question about your light - so many people hang their lights, and I love how that looks, but does it bother your eyes at all? I have a 4' shop light over a 125, and I recently raised it up off the glass 6" on 2" x 6"s as a temporary fix until I make a canopy (it had been sitting on my Versa tops). When I'm sitting down to enjoy the tank, the light blinds me - I find I can't sit & watch the tank like I used to. How do you folks that have suspended lights avoid that?


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!
the light took some getting used to but its not blinding or anything. maybe if it was up higher id be more annoyed. the wife hates it tho, i can see why. it does light up the room alot but its not bothersome while standing or sitting. not like someone deliberately shining a light in your eyes or something.

yep you're right on the vine! it was so long when we broke the tank down! i had it wrapped around a few times so i never really saw it stretched out. but it was over 25 ft and thicker than my thumb in spots. haha i ended up cutting it up tho


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

i think my red claws were slowly picking these guys off


----------



## hydrophyte

I like those stumps.

Is that tissue culture DHG from Petsmart? I am curious to hear how that performs.

That is interesting that those pillbugs lived for that long underwater. They are crustaceans and even though they are terrestrial they breathe with gills--and have to live in humid places--and I suppose that is how they were able to breathe underwater.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks!

indeed it is the tissue culture dhg. i am also curious. i bought 2 packs of it. one looked pretty good, the other had some browning going on in the roots. i also have some belem in there. hoping one will do good.

i was surprised they lived that long too. crawled around the bottom for about 2 days before they finally drowned. i knew they were crustaceans but did not know they have gills. thats interesting. 
they were carrying around little oxygen bubbles, in the one pic you can see it.


----------



## nonconductive

female


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

No way are those lemon tetras? I love those! They look very healthy and so does your tank!


----------



## Chaos_Being

Great Anubias stumps!


----------



## nonconductive

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> No way are those lemon tetras? I love those! They look very healthy and so does your tank!


i think youre talking about the ember tetras? thanks!



Chaos_Being said:


> Great Anubias stumps!


thanks!


----------



## crazydaz

This looks very promising, NC!! Should be a fantastic set up! Surprised that you decided on such a bright cap.....not what I had expected from you! Looks good.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$

nonconductive said:


> i think youre talking about the ember tetras? thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


Oh. :icon_redf I was close. (not really.)


----------



## nonconductive

crazydaz said:


> This looks very promising, NC!! Should be a fantastic set up! Surprised that you decided on such a bright cap.....not what I had expected from you! Looks good.


thanks crazy! im annoyed by that piece sticking out on the right side of the left had stump. which means eventually i will do something about it. not sure what though.

what do you mean? i thought the cap fit my bright and cheery disposition. haha actually it'll darken once theres a nice biofilm on it.

im already getting a diatom blume. no algae eaters tho. i could put some bristlenose in there but theyd just plow through everything. need some otos or patience.



Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Oh. :icon_redf I was close. (not really.)


hey theyre both tetras! haha... at first i was confused. then i went back and looked at the ember pics and thought i guess those could look like lemons..... if they werent red! lol


----------



## nonconductive

move too fast


----------



## nonconductive

move too fast


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

good times ahead!


----------



## orchidman

Those furcatas are fast little buggers!! I miss mine!


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> good times ahead!


hahaha~! gotta luv "new tank mess"


----------



## 150EH

Diatoms and Taters, at least that's what we call them here, potatoe bugs. Some of the tissue culture plants from the big box stores are a good deal, often a bag of C. wendtii will have over 40 plantlets for 5 or 6 bucks. The tank looks good but bare compared to before, but it looks like the grass will be thick after it acclimates.


----------



## nonconductive

wkndracer said:


> hahaha~! gotta luv "new tank mess"


its starting to settle down already. Plus i added a bristlenose, he cleaned the algae out in about 2 days but left me with frankfurters all over the place.



150EH said:


> Diatoms and Taters, at least that's what we call them here, potatoe bugs. Some of the tissue culture plants from the big box stores are a good deal, often a bag of C. wendtii will have over 40 plantlets for 5 or 6 bucks. The tank looks good but bare compared to before, but it looks like the grass will be thick after it acclimates.


thanks! haha taters, never heard them called that before

i bought one of the wendtii's and there was a ton in there. way more than a pot from FAN.

I got a lot of die off from the grass, but it seems like its convereted over and coming around.

i also have some belem in there that seems to be spreading faster that the petsmart plant clones


oh and BOB, Rachel has a bunch waiting for me...


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> oh and BOB, Rachel has a bunch waiting for me...


More?!


----------



## nonconductive

I don't have that many in there, maybe 10. Some are Gertrudae


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> I don't have that many in there, maybe 10. Some are Gertrudae



Oh, nice! How many are you getting?


----------



## nonconductive

im not sure, i think however many she ordered


----------



## nonconductive

yay fish are coming tomorrow


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive




----------



## nonconductive

figured id try and snap pics of them before i never see them again


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on

are those little crabs I see? What kind? Would love to add that element into my 55


----------



## nonconductive

yeas indeed,  Thai Micro Crabs from Invertabrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## orchidman

Nice!!


----------



## nonconductive

thanks bob!


----------



## nonconductive

im not exactly fond of this setup. im probably going to end up removing the piece on the left.


----------



## msjinkzd

aww, i like it!


----------



## nonconductive

theres something about it that bothers me. it probably wont be for a long time til i mess with it tho.


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on

thanks I am going to order maybe 6-8 crabs ..right after i ditch these gourami's and rts.....


----------



## nonconductive

i like them, they have hairy claws and move all slow like. almost a little too bug like, but still awesome!

red tailed shark?


----------



## nonconductive




----------



## crazydaz

Geeze! Nice tank NC! I love the anubias....really nice job!

I'd kill for that floor, though!!!


----------



## rustbucket

Love this tank, it has always been one of my favorites


----------



## nonconductive

Thanks, Don! you should just have yourself a little water accident 

Thanks rustbucket!


----------



## wkndracer

hee hee snicker,,,
what with all the new paint and flooring it looks like the waiting room at a swanky doctors office :hihi:



















does look *really* good D :wink:


----------



## crazydaz

That may just possibly happen, NC. My little niece and nephew are due in for a visit in about half-hour....we'll load them up with liquids and see if a "water accident" occurs.


----------



## izabella87

nonconductive said:


>


D that's freaking amazing its like a painting !!! True piece of art !!!


----------



## nonconductive

crazydaz said:


> That may just possibly happen, NC. My little niece and nephew are due in for a visit in about half-hour....we'll load them up with liquids and see if a "water accident" occurs.


haha "grey water"



wkndracer said:


> hee hee snicker,,,
> what with all the new paint and flooring it looks like the waiting room at a swanky doctors office :hihi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does look *really* good D :wink:


haha dr. luv is in session. feel free to make an appointment, house calls available.

thanks mike!



izabella87 said:


> D that's freaking amazing its like a painting !!! True piece of art !!!


Thanks you!! happy little trees


----------



## nonconductive

this tank's days are numbered, will be getting torn down (again)


----------



## wkndracer

oh wait! wwwwhhhhaaaaattttt?


----------



## nonconductive

moving to a new house out in the boonies in the very near future. we started to get offers on ours, so it wont be too much longer...not sure if im going to set it up there, or even take it with, might just sell it.


----------



## rustbucket

awwwwwwwww, this tank has been such an inspiration to me, the reason I just dirted mine. Really really sad to hear this :icon_sad: I literally wait for updates

Good luck with the move though :icon_excl


----------



## crazydaz

Why would you sell it?????????? Would you be upgrading, getting a new one? Or, are you getting out and taking a break for a while? I claim all of your anubias!!


----------



## msjinkzd

get in line! LOL


----------



## crazydaz

Ok, Rachel.....there would appear to be enough for us to share, but only barely!


----------



## nonconductive

its official, we accepted an offer... we now have about 4 weeks to decide on a new home and then 30 days for all the paperwork garbage. have to be out by the end of june. i have a huge knot in my stomach, i hope we made the right decision.

uuggh all that work i just put into it makes me feel kind of indifferent, i guess i was thinking it wouldnt sell even though the motive was to sell it all along.




rustbucket said:


> awwwwwwwww, this tank has been such an inspiration to me, the reason I just dirted mine. Really really sad to hear this :icon_sad: I literally wait for updates
> 
> Good luck with the move though :icon_excl


Thanks!!!!!!!!! that makes posting in this journal worth my time! seriously, thank you.



crazydaz said:


> Why would you sell it?????????? Would you be upgrading, getting a new one? Or, are you getting out and taking a break for a while? I claim all of your anubias!!


don oh don oh don, its just so much friggen work. its only been re-set for a couple months and having to tear it down again is like a slap in the face. I'm wondering if i can move it with the substrate still in it, other wise ill have to buy new sand, as i only have 1 full bag left, and probably another bag of dirt... maybe i can try skimming the sand layer off and saving it since they probably havent really mixed that much yet.... 

just not looking forward to all the work and time ill have to invest again on top of moving all our other stuff. especially when i have new music toys to twiddle with and 400 page manuals to read.





msjinkzd said:


> get in line! LOL





crazydaz said:


> Ok, Rachel.....there would appear to be enough for us to share, but only barely!


lol.. i think i love those anubias more than my cat, theyre like my children, infact better than children because they dont have melt downs and whine for stuff.

cage match for plants.


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> cage match for plants.


Take a picture of the fight while boxing up and mailing my water weeds :wink:

Had the thought seeing all the posted retro deco going on that something was in the works.

Congrats on the sale!


----------



## nonconductive

lol thanks mike!

for some reason i think rachel would be the winner of that battle (sorry don lol)


----------



## crazydaz

Yes, you would be right on that. I'm a lover, not a fighter anyways.  Until the time of anarchy, at least.

Well, 'tis just ONE more set up though....then, you should have to worry about moving it for a LONG time. The nice things about anubias tanks is that they allow for ample reading time as well, you know?


----------



## nonconductive

most (ex) goths are lovers 

no violence in anarchy, the revolution possibly 

yea i hear ya, i'm sure ill set it back up. im just dreading the whole process.


----------



## crazydaz

:hihi: Yes, I'm sure that you should. If you need "temporary housing" for that anubias, I have plenty of space to help you bro!  PLENTY!!!!


----------



## nonconductive

i dunno man, your tank looks pretty full.... with those 2000 different species of buce you have..

much to my wife's dismay, the tank will probably be my priority since i have all those rainbows and emerald eyes i just got a month or two ago and i lost a buttload of anubias while the tank was tore down.


----------



## msjinkzd

How did I get involved in a cage fight? I prefer grappling

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Tearing it down again?!?! You, sir, are a glutton for punishment.

Good luck with the move. And I really hope you put the tank back up.


----------



## nonconductive

thanks, it has less than a month to go.


----------



## nonconductive

starting the tear down this week


----------



## wkndracer

nonconductive said:


> starting the tear down this week


Soooooo,,,, does that mean you have the keys to your new digs? New to you nine bedroom six bath palace?


----------



## nonconductive

nope, everything went sour with the ones we were looking at. due to some non performance on the part of our realtor, we lost 1000 bucks... inspection turned up things that if our realtor did her job, we wouldve known about before inspection and would have not gone as far as paying for an inspection, she also had our lender push our appraisal through before the inspection......

so we decided to (most likely)build again. which means no tank for me for awhile.


----------



## nonconductive

its dead. maybe back up in december.


----------



## BettaBettas

Its dead, maybe back up in 2017


----------

